# BlazBlue Discussion



## Final Ultima (Jan 23, 2008)

*BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger*

Arc System Works' newest 2D fighting game franchise. A gorgeous looking title that runs on the Taito Type X2 arcade board in full HD quality. It looks to be a spiritual successor to the Guilty Gear series, given that the same team is working on it. That said, Daisuke Ishiwatari _will_ be doing the music, but nothing more.

There is a cast of twelve playable characters:- _Ragna the Bloodedge_, _Jin Kisaragi_, _Iron Tager_, _Taokaka_, _Rachel Alucard_, _Litchi Faye Ling_, _Arakune,_ _Bang Shishigami_, and _Carl Clover_, _Haku-Men _and_ v-13- _(Nu, pronounced Nyu)_._

Edit: As of the 20th of November, _BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger_ is now out in arcades in both Japan and the U.S. There will be a PS3 and Xbox 360 version which will be released on the 25th of June in Japan and the 30th in the U.S.



> Prior to the events of _BlazBlue_, humanity was on the verge of extinction from the "Black Beast", a creature of Darkness. The world was saved by six heroes who wielded magic. They helped humanity create "Armagus", a fusion of magic and technology, to defeat the Beast.
> 
> After the war, the Novus Orbis Librarium (the Library or NOL for short) was created to govern the world with the use of Armagus. A great deal of dissent was caused by the Library, partly due to Armagus' use in nearly every facet of society, and the widening socioeconomic gap between those who could and couldn't use Armagus. This dissent would eventually form years later into The Ikaruga Civil War, when the Ikaruga Union openly rebelled against the Library. After the war, the Library imposed a harsher rule on the world, punishing any rebellion against the Library with the death penalty.
> 
> In December A.D. 2199, several years after the Ikaruga Civil War, a branch of the Library was utterly destroyed by an SS-class traitor named "Ragna the Bloodedge" also known as the "Grim Reaper", in an attempt to destroy the entire Library. The Novus Orbis Librarium, hoping to stop him, immediately put the largest bounty ever for anyone who could capture him. Interestingly, Ragna possesses a powerful form of Armagus known as the "Azure Grimoire" (Grimoire of the Blue in Japan), also known as the BlazBlue. This led the Librarium, as well as the Ikaruga Union and other fighters, to hunt Ragna not just for his bounty, but also his grimoire.


Scans:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift*

BlazBlue now has an upgrade/sequel in the works: _BlazBlue: Continuum Shift, s_et just a few days after the events of _BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger_.

Among several system changes and re-balancing efforts, the HUD, artwork and voices are all being redone. Continuum Shift will also see new characters emerge, confirmed so far are _Tsubaki Yayoi_ and _Hazama_. Also, to coincide with her demise in the story, _ν-13-_  (Nu Thirteen) will now be replaced by _Λ-11-_ (Lambda Eleven).

Edit: It was recently revealed that the consumer release for Continuum Shift will include another character, _μ-12-_ (Mu Twelve), as well as the return of _ν-13-_ as an Unlimited character. DLC characters have also been confirmed, namely _Makoto Nanaya_, _Valkenhayn R. Hellsing_ and _Platinum the Trinity_.



> AD2200/Jan
> 
> A few days have passed since the reported raid by "Ragna the Bloodedge", the SS rank NOL rebel with the highest bounty in history, alias "Grim Reaper". The 13th Hierarchical City "Kagutsuchi" forgets to celebrate New Years, as his alleged involvement in the "Mysterious Bombing" and "Huge Pentacle Sightings" becomes the talk of the town.
> 
> ...


Scans:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
 http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/364/125369159701.jpg
 http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/364/125369159701.jpg
http://imagepot.net/image/125369159601.jpg


----------



## Pein (Jan 23, 2008)

if they release on ps3 at $50 or through psn I'd buy it


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like Sol and Dante had a baby.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2008)

For what console will this come out?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 23, 2008)

None yet, just for the arcade.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

It's supposedly been announced for the PS3, no 360 version in the works.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be looking foward to this. Big fan of Arc system.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup.  Looks like I'm gonna have to get some sticks for the PS3 now.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 24, 2008)

Any idea how the style of play will be? GG:AC or sengouku basura?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2008)

The Original said:


> Any idea how the style of play will be? GG:AC or sengouku *basura*?



LOL, that's spanish and tagalog for trash. XD

Anyway, it doesn't look to be GG atm.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 24, 2008)

Some seiyuu info:-

Ragna = Tomokazu Sugita = Kyon from Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu
Jin = Kakihara Tetsuya = Simon from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## MS81 (Jan 24, 2008)

holyshit I'm glad  I got a ps3 also.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 8, 2008)

Another character confirmed: Tager
this

And some more screens...



The official website is now up as well:


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2008)

So this is going to be shown at the AOU show 15, 16 Feb? Maybe we can expect vids too. Can't wait. Those hq screenshots look great.
That new guy looks like a Potemkin copy with Maxima arms.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 8, 2008)

I want my Eddie clone... 
Gotta be top tier though, with unblockables...


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 15, 2008)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> So this is going to be shown at the AOU show 15, 16 Feb? Maybe we can expect vids too. Can't wait.


And sure enough, on the first day we get some vids.

Promotional Movie
x

Gameplay Footage
x
x
x

Ooh, and there's a movelist too: Link removed


----------



## Pein (Feb 15, 2008)

that looks freaking sweet


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 15, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> And sure enough, on the first day we get some vids.
> 
> Promotional Movie
> Gay Kevin Jonas Vs Eddie Van Halen
> ...


Not bad I guess. Still think it's just a GG clone. I only like the main character Ragna. Character designs definitely need more work. Backgrounds look good though. Animation wise it's about the same quality as GG as far as I can make out. 
Out of all these 2D,3D fighters shown at AOU, I'm definitely most excited about KOFXII. Best 2D sprites I've seen in a long while. If only SFIV went the same road. Just imagine Ryu, Ken, Chun Li in totally redrawn Hi-Res sprites. That would be killer.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Feb 15, 2008)

BlazBlue looks awesome,I like the new characters


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks nice and all. But shit, Arc System still needs to spread Basara X out there. I haven't got to try it yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Just imagine Ryu, Ken, Chun Li in totally redrawn Hi-Res sprites. That would be killer.



Super Streetfight 2 HD says hi.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 16, 2008)

The game looks like a GG clone. So far all I've seen are GG charcters with different models. Sol,Ky,Millia and Potemkin all resemble the characters in this game so far. The graphics are sexy though, 3d backgrounds are looking awesome and the character sprites are top notch as always. Gameplay is I need to see more of however.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 16, 2008)

most of the characters are kinda lame in the design. though the game does look good in motion. still. too much GG for me. will still try it though.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

This game rockx , i have to say XD


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Super Streetfight 2 HD says hi.


Sprites drawn by Udon crew don't count :]. Especially when they're not nearly as cool as the normal designs. Besides did you see the animation in SFIIHD? 
Anyway, I meant a new SF, but whatever. Let's not go off topic here.

Anyone have more info on the music composer of GG and this game? Definitely not bad. One of the good points of this game.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 16, 2008)

Haohmaru, here you go

Daisuke's GG work is great, so I know this games music will be on point.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG dude worked on Last Blade as a designer(most stylish samurai game together with Samurai Shodown IMO). I loved Last Blade. Anyway, I want to see more character designs. I really hope the other ones will look better. Ragna is the only one I like right now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't wait for this one. Is it true it takes place in the GG universe?

And the new big guy looks alot cooler than Potemkin. I may actually play as him.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 17, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> Haohmaru, here you go
> 
> Daisuke's GG work is great, so I know this games music will be on point.


Ishiwatari Daisuke is awesome (his music especially, but his voice work as Sol is also amusing), I just wish he'd stop pussyfooting around and start work on a true 2D sequel to Guilty Gear XX.



			
				Wu Fei said:
			
		

> Can't wait for this one. Is it true it takes place in the GG universe?
> 
> And the new big guy looks alot cooler than Potemkin. I may actually play as him.


No, that was just an error made by the website that released the first set of scans. All that the scans mentioned regarding Guilty Gear was that it was being made by the Guilty Gear team. Well, that and the fact that both series are set in a similar time in the future caused some confusion. 

Regardless, that's why I crossed it out in the original post.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 17, 2008)

Calendar year this game takes place about 20 years from Guilty Gear(Guilty Gear is 2181 and this is 2199),but it is not in the same universe as Guilty Gear

People over at 2ch are speculating that this will be replacing the Guilty Gear series in the Fighting Game scene and that the Guilty Gear series will probably be following in the footsteps of GG2.They also say that the game plays just like Guilty Gear,but more fluid.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Ishiwatari Daisuke is awesome (his music especially, but his voice work as Sol is also amusing), I just wish he'd stop pussyfooting around and start work on a true 2D sequel to Guilty Gear XX.



Hopefully this game will be the base for a new GG series, I'll cry if AC is the last GG...


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 18, 2008)

Indeed, it would be a sad day for Guilty Gear players if that were to happen.

BlazBlue looks better every time I see it though. It doesn't quite have Guilty Gear's insane speed, but it does look smooth.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 18, 2008)

It doesn't quite have that speed YET.When the game becomes more widely available I'm willing to place everything on the gameplay being one of the things that become faster


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 18, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Indeed, it would be a sad day for Guilty Gear players if that were to happen.
> 
> BlazBlue looks better every time I see it though. It doesn't quite have Guilty Gear's insane speed, but it does look smooth.


Yeah, I REALLY like the big and sharp sprites. I don't get why SNK didn't make their move earlier to hi-res. Cause it looks awesome. 

Does anyone have HD videos or high quality ones? The youtube videos suck. It's hard to tell how good the game looks. It looks really nice from HD screenshots, but I like to see it in action.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 21, 2008)

Man this sucks, BlazBlue/Street Figher IV/KoF XII are all coming for either PS3 or 360. ;_; I was hoping for a Wii or PS2 release.

Good thing my friends have a 360 or PS3 though. I'm somewhat saved. -_-


----------



## crabman (Feb 21, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Sprites drawn by Udon crew don't count :]. *Especially when they're not nearly as cool as the normal designs.* Besides did you see the animation in SFIIHD?
> Anyway, I meant a new SF, but whatever. Let's not go off topic here.





WHAT!?!?!









Fuck it, here's a link


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2008)

Original Capcom designers/artists>>>>>>>>>>>>Udoncrew IMO


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Man this sucks, BlazBlue/Street Figher IV/KoF XII are all coming for either PS3 or 360. ;_; I was hoping for a Wii or PS2 release.
> 
> Good thing my friends have a 360 or PS3 though. I'm somewhat saved. -_-



Why did you add KoF XII to that list?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 22, 2008)

This looks awesome, I'm anxious to get it


----------



## Bass (Apr 23, 2008)

That Rachel girl seems to be the Faust clone.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2008)

They're doing a location test of BlazBlue @ Anime Expo next month. =D

Thank god I'm going again this year!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 25, 2008)

Bass said:


> That Rachel girl seems to be the Faust clone.


Cause of the Umbrella? lol not really.
She's more of a cross between Testament and Bridget and maybe Eddie.

I was thinking of maining her, but I'll wait for the other characters to be revealed first.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the bump and title edit, DS. The loketest just slipped my mind.

Has anyone seen the latest vids by the way? It seems that OTG combos do normal damage (now I can see why there's a ground tech), and breaking your Barrier gauge and getting a Negative Penalty wreaks havoc with your defense. Still, I kinda wish it had more of Guilty Gear's absurdity.

this
this
this


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah the OTG teching is gonna be interesting, I predict Tager is gonna be Top tier. Imagine the Tech trap setups he'll have.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2008)

Played it today at AX.

First impression is that the game looks absolutely stunning. Everything from the background to the character sprites, everything in HD looks absolutely beautiful. I seriously don't know wtf is going on with the meters and system to be honest with you; I only played one game. 

Character impressions:
(I don't know their names so I'm gonna call them something else)

Cat Guy or Girl: It's move are quick and very fast. It has this kind of fast torpedo like attack but you can do it again and direct it to a different direction like Johnathon Tailbain from Darkstalkers and Hulk's Gamma Crush in the VS series. One of it's super is that it'll make this shadow of itself and follows you. The shadow kinda works like VC in SFAlpha3. It'll mimic your moves a shorter than a second after you perform yours, so you can land some pretty sick combos. The famous combo with it at the Loc Test today was what everyone called the Berserker Barrage where you combo into your slash attacks where it slashs up then down and repeat it over and over cause your shadow will perform it as well and it's all combo together.

Gun girl: I would like to call her the scrub-friendly character. I don't really know how it works but she can go into this mode where she can link together a bunch of moves, I just call it the Genei-Jin. Basically you activate it and a blue like aura will surround her and pretty much I see scrubs mash on the buttons and they'll string together beefy ass combos. All in all, I really like her, she's a very interesting character.

Sol Badguy Guy: I don't know how to do it but he has a mode or ability where he can drain life from you, which is pretty dope. He's a pretty standard character, a bit sluggish but he does pretty beefy damage. 

Ice Guy: He's the Ice version of Ky. He has a Ky-like air and ground fireball, and he has some stupid shit where he makes a snowflake around himself and freezes you. Like my friend seriously dashed in and just use the move and combo into some other freezing shit and combo into some more shenanigans.

Potemkin Guy: Didn't see much play, sorry.

Umbrella Girl: Okay, I seriously think she's top tier. To my eyes any character who has a strong ability to control playfield is a very top tier character. She can make these lightning rods in which she can blow up which is already sick cause she can lay them all over the place. I just call the rods the stripper pole and shit like that. She can also throw these wild stuff in the air like Faust, except there's two of em and she summons this little frog too...don't know what it does though. One sick thing she does is that she can control the wind to push you back or forward. It's nasty cause she can use the wind to make herself fly really fast towards wherever the wind is blowing and slowing down your jumpins and whatnot. 

Tiers in my eyes at the Loc Test today at AX:

Top:
Umbrella Girl
Cat Thing

Mid:
Gun Girl
Ky Guy
Sol Guy

Low:
Potemkin Guy
(Only ranked him like that cause no one likes him.)


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 23, 2008)

Introducing another two characters...

_*Litchi Faye Ling*_



_*A*__*rakune

*_


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

YES! Eddie!

Also MrWizard said that all 10 characters will be playable at EVO..... Too bad I'm not going.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 23, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> YES! Eddie!
> 
> Also MrWizard said that all 10 characters will be playable at EVO..... Too bad I'm not going.


Too bad I'm in a different continent. Oh well.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

I need this game, now. 
F.U If the Online is any good, I'm gonna cheap you out with No Face (spirited away reference)....


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 23, 2008)

We'll see about that.

Although nowadays I start to wonder if decent online capability for a 2D fighter is just too much to ask.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, the SSF2HD beta had excellent online netcode.  Many matches I had went off without a hitch.  The only thing was the game was broken. XD


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 24, 2008)

Wohoo! new characters!
now to wait for the old man on a stick and the guy with a snake


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 24, 2008)

Guy with the top hat!


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 24, 2008)

Skeets said:


> YES! Eddie!
> 
> Also MrWizard said that all 10 characters will be playable at EVO..... Too bad I'm not going.



Oh shit this is gonna be at EVO too? Man, now they're just giving me freebies.

And that shadow thing with a mask looks like a Hollow or a Maya from Persona lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

^Exactly what I was thinking. Or that black spirit from Spirited Away.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Introducing another two characters...
> 
> Kuradoberi Jam _*Lychee Fei Lin*_
> 
> ...



damn I wanna play it soooo bad!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Oh shit this is gonna be at EVO too? Man, now they're just giving me freebies.
> 
> And that shadow thing with a mask looks like a Hollow or a Maya from Persona lol


You going to EVO? 

He's Eddie with a Shyguy mask...

I'm so Maining him though.

Edit: For those who know about Gamechariot, the site and Arcade. They'll be having a loke test over there tomorrow, so be on the look out for some videos featuring the new characters.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 25, 2008)

Some better scans at  and GameSpot Japan.

Strangely nothing on Lychee, but at least we know how Arakune is supposed to be spelled now. He seems even more bizarre now that we've seen his bottom half.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG! EDDIE METER! LOL! 

Son, he looks way to beastly. Looks like a Testament like seal thing...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2008)

And yet another new character is revealed.
_*
Bang Shishigami

*_



Move list:


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

^ None of the images work for me dude.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2008)

They stopped working a second ago, but I refreshed and they're working fine now.



Source link, just in case it's a snafu with external linking.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, same here.

But if they're showing off so many characters now it must mean they're about done with the arcade version of the game. ^-^


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2008)

They've only got one playable character left to reveal now.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Man I hope they port this to console, I wanna play this fucking game so bad.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes a Ninja! Hopefully now people will go for him instead of my Shy Guy!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2008)

Top Hat's all that's left, I can't wait 



Akuma said:


> Man I hope they port this to console, I wanna play this fucking game so bad.



I believe they announced it for the PS3 already.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

> I believe they announced it for the PS3 already.



Thats cool and all, but will they be bringing it over to america?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Thats cool and all, but will they be bringing it over to america?



Yes, they've had several loke test over here. The games coming here for sure.
I think you can just import the game anyway, since it doesn't have Region lock iirc.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes good point. The fact that they brought it to AX and other events is a good sign for it being released here.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

I dont speak japenese and id prefer not to pay 15$ more, ill just stick with the english version.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's hoping for a 360 port so I can get it. >.< EGM says it might happen.

Other than that, I could just play this at a cousins house.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont speak japenese and id prefer not to pay 15$ more, ill just stick with the english version.


Fighting games are mostly all in English anyway....
$15 more is nothing if I can play it months before it's actual release.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

I ment titles and things like mode selections screen and stuff, most fighting games are in japanese, I dont care about voices and shits.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2008)

maaaan.. i'd like to start learning this game when arc version hits the US, but I donno if my most local arcade will have it. guess i gotta break down and get a PS3... and a fuckin stick for it.. ahh well, best start that fund soon.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 28, 2008)

Final character revealed!


*Spoiler*: _To avoid stretching the thread_ 



_*Carl Clover*_


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks awesome a kid with a female robot


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's not bad.

@FU, could you reupload the pics of Bang Shishigami? The links still don't work for me. Haven't seen him yet.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey do you guys know where I can find art for this game? Not like fan art though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 28, 2008)

I was hoping for a top hat wearing robot


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 28, 2008)

lmao. that kid looks like he's from Soul Eater. Can't wait to get on this shit. So many fighters just dancing on the horizon its annoying. hurry up and come out.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, Detective Conan with a top hat. He looks like he plays more like Eddie than Arukune, so I might have to check him out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2008)

you thought arcsys wouldn't have an Eddie type?

i'm sure there will be a lot of reincarnates of the old characters.. ie SF3 "new" characters all came with elements and aspects of the old cast.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 29, 2008)

Some clarification (on something only I care about): To avoid confusion, ライチ＝フェイ＝リン is apparently romanised Litchi Faye Ling. Litchi has been confirmed via an in-game screen shot.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

Translations! From Umogogo From SRK.


umgogo said:


> Minor update
> 
> *Arakune*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there a site with all the character art yet?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2008)

cool ninja dude.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, it's not bad.
> 
> @FU, could you reupload the pics of Bang Shishigami? The links still don't work for me. Haven't seen him yet.


Here you go


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

Seriously, why the nail? I know they were trying to be creative in his character design, but damn a huge nail?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet, thanks HEATAQUA. He didn't look like how I thought he'd look. I thought he'd look more like Ryu(NG). The nail isn't working for me either. =/


----------



## destinator (Jul 30, 2008)

More Arakune ?

He looks damn nice, I like his spinning with the arms in the air move.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Seriously, why the nail? I know they were trying to be creative in his character design, but damn a huge nail?



ABA fights with a giant key, shit.. at least a nail is slightly more weapon-like. lol


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2008)

they should have a character that look like richter from S.O.T.N.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 31, 2008)

A new, even sexier trailer is now up on Nico Nico Douga.

Because I expect that next to no-one here has a Nico Nico Douga account, I'll edit this post later with a YouTube link or something.

Edit: Nico Nico Douga


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol, I had nico account but I forgot how to sign in and what my username was. >.<

Thanks for hosting it on youtube. +reps.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, it wasn't uploaded by me. I just so happened to stumble into an upload of it almost instantly after my post.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow good trailer wish they would have shown gameplay of the final 3 though.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2008)

bang is going to be me fav.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont know I really like Jin's style he is probably my favorite out of the fighters I have seen fight. Ragna look like a slow boring character. I dont know I guess ill have to play the game myself.


----------



## destinator (Aug 1, 2008)

Pics of the last 2 chars.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 2, 2008)

wow bang look like an chip clone (gameplay wise)


----------



## destinator (Aug 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp3FGGw3wqQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mct_OwZ4zVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2008)

like I said bang remind me of chip znuff.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like Shyguy has really good zoning potential.


----------



## destinator (Aug 12, 2008)

Chopper-MAN said:
			
		

> In response to someone saying there were 5 characters that have yet to be announced
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to chopper :>


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2pJR1YutX0[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Video of all 10 characters.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 16, 2008)

Bah, I'm still annoyed at how the guys at Tougeki handled the live stream this year.

Still, about time we got a trailer that showed gameplay for all the revealed characters. Looking good. New music too, which is always a plus.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 16, 2008)

Distortion Drive video.

edit: I linked the wrong video.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2008)

Game is gonna *RAW*. it sucks that there's no more GG, but this game looks tuff as fuck.

HYYYYYPPPPEEE~!


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 16, 2008)

Not a combo movie at all. It's just a trailer they played during SBO.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 16, 2008)

I didn't know what to call them. It's been changed. Has anyone come across pictures of the bosses?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's the full trailer shown at SBO, Yoshi only posted the first half.


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2008)

At some board there was a dev or whatever and he said PS3 will be LATE, probably not before middle of 09 ... =/


----------



## dark0samurai (Sep 4, 2008)

balls, i wanna play this game already ¬¬


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

isnt it set for arcades in november? i was thinking it was gonna release on ps3 in nov 
but tbh a late spring 09 release should seem about right by going on sf4's arcade release to  full game release on console...


----------



## Akira (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it just me or are fighting games back in business? There seems to be dozens coming out in the coming months..


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> isnt it set for arcades in november? i was thinking it was gonna release on ps3 in nov
> but tbh a late spring 09 release should seem about right by going on sf4's arcade release to  full game release on console...



A Rep said a Console release isn't even on their minds. If the game doesn't do well in Arcades, there will be no console port.


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2008)

Skeets said:


> A Rep said a Console release isn't even on their minds. If the game doesn't do well in Arcades, there will be no console port.



Are you sure? Last time I that I saw some "rep" they were talking about a console version (though nothing before 09).

*fixed*


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 4, 2008)

I have no idea what you just posted... 

An Arc System work's rep posted on SRK and he said exactly that, iirc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 4, 2008)

This is going to be a huge hit, no doubt.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 4, 2008)

Hopefully.
From what I've heard there's a a few American Arcades that will be getting it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Sep 11, 2008)

So it's a spiritual successor. Do you think it's possible it lies in the Guilty gear timeline?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, different universe.

In fact, a recent interview with Ishiwatari Daisuke revealed that he still intends to continue with Guilty Gear, both as a 2D fighter and a 3D strategy action, so we no longer have to worry about BlazBlue flat out replacing it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2008)

Straight from AM Show, new vids, woo!

THIS
THIS
THIS
THIS

Rejoice, for the game is now complete, and should be shipping around mid November.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2008)

Needs more console news and 360 port.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 22, 2008)

_*Michiyuki by NekoBoy Uchiha*_ 

New trailer, possibly the intro.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

any new vids with Bang?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 23, 2008)

So instead of an actual sequel to XX, or (god forbid) a rehash, we get a cheap knockoff of guilty gear?

Right. I smell fucking fail on this game. The videos failed to impress me by bringing nothing new and using recycled character designs.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's just hope Bang's not weak like Chip.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Is it just me or are fighting games back in business? There seems to be dozens coming out in the coming months..



Pretty much, and I couldn't be more happy about that.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2008)

Southern Cal has been getting loke test like every weekend, wtf.

Also, my arcade is 100% confirmed on getting the game once it's out...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going to the arcade on Mott street to see if it's there.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I'm going to the arcade on Mott street to see if it's there.


Chinatown Fair is the arcade I was referring to. They will get it sometime in December shortly after the games release.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

I want this game.  I expect it to come out on PS3 solely based on the title


----------



## dark0samurai (Oct 10, 2008)

funniest character in this game??? hmm..... TAGAAAARRRRRRR BUSTAAAAAAA


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

^ that guys well epic, beats potemkin any day 

i like alucard a lot, probs gonna main her if i ever get to play this game pek


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 11, 2008)

Render

Site has a few updated stuff up.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 13, 2008)

while whistling a song
while whistling a song

Player 2 (Tager, then Ragna) is none other than Ishiwatari Daisuke himself.

Edit: Not only that, but Player 1 is apparently Pachi, a Guilty Gear player who now works on the game balance for BlazBlue.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Chinatown Fair is the arcade I was referring to. They will get it sometime in December shortly after the games release.



oh, that's where I always go when I'm in china town. I know they probably have SF4 by now.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!  
Now that the game has been released in Arcades.

These are locations where the game will be or already located in the U.S.
*
Acme Bowl
100 Andover Park W
Tukwila, WA 98188
(206) 340-2263

Game Galaxy
Hickory Hollow Mall
5252 Hickory Hollow Pkwy
Antioch, TN 37013

Hollywood Connections
1683 Whittlesey Rd
Columbus, GA 31904
(706) 571-3456

Zoo City
2301 Airport Thruway
Columbus, GA 31904
(706) 507-9661

Gameworks
5000 S Arizona Mills Cir Ste 669
Tempe, AZ 85282-6440
480-839-4263

Chinatown Fair
8 Mott St
New York, NY 10013
$1 per play

*

As of now, none of those locations physically have the game. I heard that New York's Chinatown Fair will have it by Friday night. Of course I'll be there trying to play!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

y coudnt i have lived in the US as well 

its gonna be pathetic if this doesnt become a console port


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

You're in the United Kingdom right? I'm sure they'll have several locations.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

they havent mentioned anything about arcade tests being placed in the UK though, as of yet.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

Well the only places where test took place are in Japan (of course) And in the West Coast of the U.S (California and Las Vegas). Aksys games is based in California so that's why they got so many Loke test.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Bump!!!!!!!!!!
> Now that the game has been released in Arcades.
> 
> These are locations where the game will be or already located in the U.S.
> ...


whaddup Skeets I'll see ya on Mott street pimp.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 20, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> You're in the United Kingdom right? I'm sure they'll have several locations.


We'll be lucky to have one, honestly.

If it weren't for members of the Guilty Gear community donating, we wouldn't even have that /\Core cabinet down in London.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2008)

For once I don't see Cali listed up there. =D They always get everything.

More love to East Coast plz. Especially to North Carolina.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, don't worry Cali will be getting it...lol They'll have the most machines by far.
Also I have heard of 1 or 2 locations in NC that will get the game. 
Aksys is really making an effort to get the game out.

If it does well then we'll get our console port!


----------



## Zenou (Nov 20, 2008)

NYC is 3 hours away. Not traveling 3 hours to play it, although I would like to.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Also I have heard of 1 or 2 locations in NC that will get the game.



Holy porn, where'd you here that? That'd be too epic. I wouldn't mind driving an hour or two just to play some BB.

The newest fighter we have in NC is probably Tekken 5 DR. >.> And that's the only fighter except for a couple MvC2 machines and XvSF.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 20, 2008)

On Dustloop forum.

Also for those interested there's a live feed of the game. Right now there's a Ragna player with a 60+ win streak.
click


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 21, 2008)

I was about to post this myself.

I made the decision to main him from the moment I saw him, and I'm glad I did.

Just seeing that Yami ni Kuwarero connect and give Ragna _all_ his life back made me laugh my ass off. XD


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2008)

Fuck, no U.P

I don't have the time or money to go all the way out to NY for it.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 21, 2008)

U.P is getting it. That list I posted above is only what other people have reported.

Only thing about U.P is that the game will probably be on American Sticks...


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2008)

Columbus, GA is like an 1:45 away....Do they have alot of shit at those arcades?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 21, 2008)

From what locals have pointed out they only have Marvel and Virtual Fighter 4.
So they'll want to get this game.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2008)

Skeets said:


> From what locals have pointed out they only have Marvel and Virtual Fighter 4.
> So they'll want to get this game.



Skeets u going to Mott Street?


----------



## Zenou (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone got a list of UK machines?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2008)

Game wasn't in NYC on Friday.

I got word that the board is coming in on Monday for sure.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 23, 2008)

Part way through this video, you get to see Ragna fight Haku-Men and v-13- (the v in v-13- is pronounced Nu in accordance with the Greek alphabet), but with all the dialogue and scenes skipped.

HERE

For those with a Nico Nico Douga account, here's Litchi's ending, featuring all of the pre/post-battle dialogue and scenes.

HERE


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2008)

Confirmed locations who have had the game since Friday night. I also heard Denjin arcade has it.

Arcade UFO
3101 Speedway,
Austin, TX 78705
BB is on 2 x Delta 32 (Head to head HD)
Also GGAC, SF4, T6, AH2S, MBAA, etc.
Japanese sticks and buttons
ArcadeUFO's Website
------------------------------------
Family Fun Arcade
10363 Balboa Blvd,
Granada Hills, CA 91344
50c per play
BB is on a 42' 1080P HD TV
GGAC, SF4, computers with EFZ etc.
Japanese sticks and buttons


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2008)

Damnit, all these locations are on the other side of the country...

C'mon Aksys, I hope you read me e-mail I sent you. ;_;


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 24, 2008)

Astral Heats, huzzah!

Rachel's Astral Heat: Here's a source that can be added to the front page, if you want to watch Yu-Gi-Oh!
Ragna's Astral Heat: Here's a source that can be added to the front page, if you want to watch Yu-Gi-Oh!

Edit: Much higher quality version of both Astral Heats here: Here's a source that can be added to the front page, if you want to watch Yu-Gi-Oh!

Another ending, also huzzah!

Taokaka's Ending: Here's a source that can be added to the front page, if you want to watch Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2008)

Skeets said:


> U.P is getting it. That list I posted above is only what other people have reported.
> 
> Only thing about U.P is that the game will probably be on American Sticks...



That's gravy for me, I can't play on Jap sticks.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2008)

Fuuuuuu FFA his this?! Oh come on AI, do your thaaang. 

Hey Duy, does FFA have Actress Again?

EDIT: Some place in Texas has MBAA?! What the fuck...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2008)

the only place i know which has MBAA was UFO...


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 26, 2008)

We have MBAA in NYC too. Game is GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY fucking silly mashers...

AI should get the game soon, not sure why they slacking.

I'll be going to CF to play BB today...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2008)

^ oi, nothin wrong with MB 

btw, whats the link to the live feed for BB...


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 26, 2008)

Here you go. 

You gotta be aware of Japanese time as the Arcades are iirc open from 10AM to 11Pm their time. also other games like HNK, and GG also get shown on the stream from time to time. 

This youtube account has a huge amounts of BB vids, and updates frequently.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 26, 2008)

I was beginning to like AI, but their 3s sticks keep fucking up and they're not getting any new games. I swear they better have SOMETHING new there Friday or I'll... I'll go to James' Games lol


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 27, 2008)

For those not in the know, Mike Z on Dustloop Forums has written a very informative System Mechanics guide.

Angel Halo


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 28, 2008)

"BlazBlue... kidou!"

Jin vs Boss Ragna - Going to California
Ragna vs Boss Ragna - Link removed

Boss Ragna... permanent Blood Kain mode, enhanced strength (and by proxy, enhanced Soul Eater) and a Heat Gauge that gradually refills on its own. Just like Boss Order-Sol, you only get one shot. Also, is that a new theme I hear?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

I was hoping Boss Ragna would have a more unique sprite than just Ragna with a black aura... But pretty awesome, none the less.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> y coudnt i have lived in the US as well
> 
> its gonna be pathetic if this doesnt become a console port



I'm sure it will. Looks like I'll be forced to get this game, because I don't see them working on Guilty Gear sequels anytime soon, if ever again.

Which is a shame.

Hopefully this crap will grow on me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

Awww, don't say it's crap. It looks to be one of the Best 2-D Fighters these days.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2008)

If anybody else lives in Northern Cali, Sunnyvale Golfland has it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 1, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I'm sure it will. Looks like I'll be forced to get this game, because I don't see them working on Guilty Gear sequels anytime soon, if ever again.
> 
> Which is a shame.
> 
> Hopefully this crap will grow on me.



Crap? I have yet to play it, but so far the game looks dope, and people've yet to completely figure it out, as long as there aren't any totally game breaking glitches, it should pan out to be a top contender.

Also, I think the lack of GG sequels comes not from ASW giving up on it, but from rights issues involving Sega/Sammy.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 1, 2008)

Arcadia released a DVD featuring basic combos for each character, just like the Tougeki Damashii DVD for /\Core ages ago.

KONOHA STAR POWER, MAKE UP! Or something.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't w8 for this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool thanks man Final Ultima. Been following this game for some time now. At first I didn't really like the character designs but the game has grown on me. I especially like the interaction between characters and the endings. To bad kof 12 doesn't have a story mode similar to this one. Keep the videos coming.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 2, 2008)

MS81, why haven't you played at Chinatown Fair yet?

I've played 2 days so far and love the game. Only a few minor complaints regarding the system mechanics like the Negative penalties and guard crush system.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 2, 2008)

^^Were you there today?

Yea i just played today got a 31 win streak and a few 10-20s too(makes up for my suckage in SF4 today).

Jin FTW!!!!


Still it's really hard to play a strong defence game playing blazbule it's so
rushdown.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was the Taokaka player you were mashing to death. 
I would try and overhead you and you would be mashing on B the whole time! WTF!

I'll probably go Friday with the NY Guilty Gear crew. If I don't go to NEC that is.
Watch XAQ' Jin, It's real good. 

Also you were asking how to do the Arrow Super. First look at the number pad on the keyboard. the command reads as 632146 D in other words half circle forward Drive.
The other super is 632146 C. 

I think his EX moves are just too good to even bother doing super. His EX 623 D is too fucking good. 

Also 31 wins? Did Isiah leave? I don't believe you got 31 with him there. Also 31 wins on a Tuesday doesn't mean much, especially since the game just came out, and Randomness wins . Do it on Friday then you can brag about it...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 3, 2008)

^^My eye sight is so bad....counldn't really read the commands down there.

Yea the good players left so it was really just me and some other mashers,Tho i learned some really good stuff with jin at the end mainly with comboing into his grab and more ice combo's.

So now that kinda past the mashing part hopefully i can get down there by friday and really see how good iam now.

Iam going down there today i post a few stuff when i get back.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 4, 2008)

So U.P has it now according tot he SRK thread.

I'ma be there hopefully this weekend. Can't go to NEC on Saturday because my baby's mom won't switch days with me... ><

I may swing through on Sunday, or I might just go to UP and play some BB.. it'll probably be dead in there, so I can actually learn some shit.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

i have a question 

wen u select ur character another option shows up directly after you've selected a char... whats that option for (theres 2 options to choose from).


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 4, 2008)

Provided you actually mean the option that appears _before_ you choose your character, it's to decide which button setup you'd prefer.

Type A
--B C D
A

or

Type B
--A B C
D


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2008)

^ i meant before ye  so its button config... ic ?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 5, 2008)

Configuration 2 is the ideal one. Since it'll be 

A B C
D

Configuration 1 is basically to cater to Guilty Gear players who are used to having Punch on the bottom left.


I'll be at Chinatown Fair to play in a few. Soulbadguy if you see me please don't call me "Skeets" 

"Biscuits" is my name out there.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 6, 2008)

^^Can't go there for a while broke.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2008)

Get a Job. 

I'll be there tomorrow early to play by myself, hopefully I get Taokaka's combos down.


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2008)

Console port plz.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 7, 2008)

Isn't it suppose to be comin out for the PS3?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2008)

So how is this game? How different is it from Guilty Gear? 

My arcade doesn't have it, I dont care since they have Tekken 6 and SF IV which is extremely good for such a tiny arcade.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2008)

Violent By Design said:


> So how is this game? How different is it from Guilty Gear?
> 
> My arcade doesn't have it, I dont care since they have Tekken 6 and SF IV which is extremely good for such a tiny arcade.


What arcade is it?


Also No console port is in the works. You guys will have to wait at least a year and a half before that.
They specifically said they didn't want to release a console port to soon, since they don't want arcades to lose profit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 7, 2008)

Arcades are fail in America, anyways. Japan, yeah, it's still living.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> MS81, why haven't you played at Chinatown Fair yet?
> 
> I've played 2 days so far and love the game. Only a few minor complaints regarding the system mechanics like the Negative penalties and guard crush system.



yo skeetz let me know when u go there because I live in CT so I can't go like u could. but it's only 45 min away from me!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 8, 2008)

MS81 said:


> yo skeetz let me know when u go there because I live in CT so I can't go like u could. but it's only 45 min away from me!!!



I go every now and then. hit me up on AIM or MSN. Let me know exactly when it's best for you.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 17, 2008)

Trouble
Ragna, Rachel and v-13-'s Astral Heat

v-13- gets bonus points for having two styles of animation unique to her own Astral Heat. Anime taunt preceding CG sword rape.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 25, 2008)

So, it turns out that Haku-Men is playable by entering a code.



			
				Veteru said:
			
		

> So for anyone who doesn't know, people figured out how to unlock Hakumen now. Here are the instructions to unlock him -- Note that you need access to the system operator menu.
> 
> 1. hold start for more than 5 seconds (coin sound)
> 2. button 4, right, button 2 (coin sound)
> ...



No joke either, he's on the Character Select screen on the TRF live feed and everything. Expect v-13- soonish too.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2008)

From what I saw, he was doing ridiculous amounts of damage.
I knew he would become playable soon, but hopefully he's not deemed "broken".


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 25, 2008)

His damage still looks quite crazy, yes, but if would seem that he has rather limited resources. He's got barely any gatlings, and apparently he has lower gauge build and possibly lower defense than his boss counterpart.

I'm going to give Arc System Works the benefit of the doubt on this one until proven otherwise.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2008)

So who played it already?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2008)

MS81 said:


> So who played it already?


The actual game? I can play whenever I want, I just choose not to cause the game isn't fun to me at the moment.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2008)

I would if I could... No *active* arcades around here. But we do have a Tekken 5 DR and MvSF machine here. No one plays them though.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 25, 2008)

The blazbule cab is very lonely every time i fight like one or 2 people then wind up having to play by my slef....

Should go to play only fridays?Broke now tho,I be back next month play some games with you guys.

Also Jins trow is still too good...swear if i was a better typer i would right some guide for him.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 25, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> The blazbule cab is very lonely every time i fight like one or 2 people then wind up having to play by my slef....
> 
> Should go to play only fridays?Broke now tho,I be back next month play some games with you guys.
> 
> Also Jins trow is still too good...swear if i was a better typer i would right some guide for him.



No offense, but how are you gonna write a guide for him?

Go Fridays and Saturdays if you want competition.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 27, 2008)

For those with Nico Nico Douga access:-

Simple Plan - Me Against The World

Haku-Men tutorial. Scary.

Edit: YouTube mirror - Simple Plan - Me Against The World


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2009)

Did NF lose the hype for this? Seems like as soon as the game started spreading in the states this thread just died.

Anyway, Haku-Men seems scary as fuck. I beat the Haku-Men player that I played last week pretty handily, but he had just recently been unlocked and the dude didn't seem to know much of what he was doing. Next time I'm out there and have some more time I might play around with him as an alt.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The actual game? I can play whenever I want, I just choose not to cause the game isn't fun to me at the moment.



it's in the arcade on Mott street Skeetz?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 8, 2009)

andysensei said:


> Did NF lose the hype for this? Seems like as soon as the game started spreading in the states this thread just died.
> 
> Anyway, Haku-Men seems scary as fuck. I beat the Haku-Men player that I played last week pretty handily, but he had just recently been unlocked and the dude didn't seem to know much of what he was doing. Next time I'm out there and have some more time I might play around with him as an alt.



I'm waiting for more news about a port of this. The arcade version of this doesn't really interest me anymore.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I'm waiting for more news about a port of this. The arcade version of this doesn't really interest me anymore.



An Aksys rep on SRK said that it'll be about a year before that happens.. You better get on that shit.

Also, if you don't have a cab in your area, and you contact that same Aksys rep on SRK, he'll do what he can to try and get a cab out there.

I believe his handle is Aksysgames or something along those lines.. He posts in the BlazBlue thread in FGD, so he shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 9, 2009)

So my school apparently ordered this a while ago. I wouldn't mind if it was at AI or something(20 minutes from me, who ironically STILL don't have it), but at my own damn school? Shit I'm lucky. I just hope it's not a dollar to play.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jan 9, 2009)

Here in NYC its a dollar to play.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 9, 2009)

Its only .50 in Philly and it's on 3/5 rounds.. w00t


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, it's at Mott street. Been there since a week after it's release.

The game is fun again now that I switched to Ragna.
Really simple but effective.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2009)

andysensei said:


> An Aksys rep on SRK said that it'll be about a year before that happens.. You better get on that shit.
> 
> Also, if you don't have a cab in your area, and you contact that same Aksys rep on SRK, he'll do what he can to try and get a cab out there.
> 
> I believe his handle is Aksysgames or something along those lines.. He posts in the BlazBlue thread in FGD, so he shouldn't be that hard to find.



I did sent Aksys an e-mail awhile back like a week before the game came out. They never replied back though. I might have to do it again or something. Maybe it wasn't the right e-mail...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I did sent Aksys an e-mail awhile back like a week before the game came out. They never replied back though. I might have to do it again or something. Maybe it wasn't the right e-mail...



Try SRK 

PM this dude.

@ Biscuits Ragna ftw.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 10, 2009)

^Yeah, I registered for SRK today. Still waiting for approval.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2009)

I donno if it showed earlier, but I had a link to a user profile, it has apparently been deleted.. or it never posted, I dunno. But I saw your post in the BB thread, the Aksys dude posts there pretty often, so he should respond soon.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a link to my pimp thread in the MD.
This

 Post if you want the BB OST, which is great by the way.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 16, 2009)

For all the EC people that post here, in case you didn't know via DL/SRK there's a BB tournament at University Pinball next saturday (24th). 

Ya'll should attend!


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 16, 2009)

andysensei said:


> For all the EC people that post here, in case you didn't know via DL/SRK there's a BB tournament at University Pinball next saturday (24th).
> 
> Ya'll should attend!



I'll be there. We already called NY getting the top 8 spots...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know about that.

I don't know many dominant Philly players, besides the dude One, but a few of the Jersey dudes (me excluded =\ ) are pretty strong.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I heard a few of the Jersey guys are good. I just doubt they can hang with our best players.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

We gon see Saturday


----------



## nick65 (Jan 19, 2009)

will this ever come out for a next gen console?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes it will have a console release, but according to aksys, they want to let the game run for about a year in arcades before that.. So not until Nov this year.. at the earliest.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2009)

if anyone hasnt already posted this... 

*blazblue has an arcade in the UK* this link has the arcades address:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup, good news indeed. In fact, upon hearing the news I almost immediately booked a train ticket to London, I'm heading down there tomorrow. I hear that the stick quality on the cabinet is awful, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2009)

i too was supposed to head down tommoro, but i didnt realise im quite behind on work for uni 

ill be going down within 2 weeks or so. i heard another blazblue arcade is showing up for 3 days in another place in london, from the 28th till the 30th, not sure about whos getting it tho.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh good god, I love this game.

Managed to get a 38 win streak on my first day almost entirely through blatant (dash 6D, j.D or 3C, 22C), 5B, 5C, 214A -> 214D abuse and the occasional Blood Kain "look at my massive hitbox RAWR".

Even managed to combo in Yami ni Kuwarero a few times.

Feels good, man.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 22, 2009)

HAHA! sounds good!!!!!!!

Now share those strats!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 22, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Oh good god, I love this game.
> 
> Managed to get a 38 win streak on my first day almost entirely through blatant (dash 6D, j.D or 3C, 22C), 5B, 5C, 214A -> 214D abuse and the occasional Blood Kain "look at my massive hitbox RAWR".
> 
> ...



Yeah, Ragna is the shit. Dash 6D/low mix up is tight. 6D > j.D on crouching enemy gives you enough time to dash in a bit, and land just about any combo in the arsenal.

You gotta establish your poke game first though, generally people won't let you dash in like that until they've been taught to fear your ground pokes.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 24, 2009)

Well yeah, at first it was easy enough just to scare them into submission and just dive at them like a headless chicken whenever I landed a combo because about half of the people I played almost never rolled out of the corner, but the other players knew better and wouldn't have any part of it. 5B and 2B are ace pokes though. Unfortunately, I didn't get away with 6B very often because most people just poked out of it, although I suppose that was to be expected given that I whored out back throw like you wouldn't believe. 5A is considerably better than it looks too.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got the OST for this.

Holy crap, this shit is AMAZING. It's like really epic RPG music. Definitely recommend it, even if you didn't like GG music.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this game coming to consoles?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 24, 2009)

Under Heaven Destruction (Ragna vs Jin)

Lust SIN (Jin's theme)

Bullet Dance (Noel's theme)

Those three songs are really really really good.


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Is this game coming to consoles?



It was originally intended to, but I don't know the current state of the console port or even if it is still planned.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2009)

Late 09 from what I believe is when the console release comes out.


Final Ultima said:


> Well yeah, at first it was easy enough just to scare them into submission and just dive at them like a headless chicken whenever I landed a combo because about half of the people I played almost never rolled out of the corner, but the other players knew better and wouldn't have any part of it. 5B and 2B are ace pokes though. Unfortunately, I didn't get away with 6B very often because most people just poked out of it, although I suppose that was to be expected given that I whored out back throw like you wouldn't believe. 5A is considerably better than it looks too.



You can get more 6B off if you cover it with a gatling from 2A or 2B.. but other than that, yeah, 6B is pretty reactionable and gets poked often.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I'm just going to have to experiment with it a bit more next time. First time playing leads to more shenanigan use than anything else anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2009)

I think I'm gonna switch to Carl for a little bit. He looks like a lot of fun, he's just so far below the rest, and I really don't want to just throw myself into a disadvantage every match.

I'ma try him on Sunday though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 27, 2009)

If there's a gap for Carl play that needs filling, then go for it by all means.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

Now this is a ps3 exclusive to be jealous of.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 27, 2009)

shrink item

Finally.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ultima, I've finally given over and have decided to try out BB... it's pretty much just like GG right? Is there like a good "beginner" chara to start trying out just to see how the system works, much like GG's Ky? I've seen a bunch of vids of Ragna, Bang, and Arakune, and Arakune seems really interesting to use. 

Oh, and btw, I've decided to stop tier whoring and stopped playing Eddie haha. I've been learning Zappa for a few months and am quite competent with him now. Ghosts are awesome!


----------



## MS81 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to Mott St. to play this either this week or next week.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 28, 2009)

MS81 said:


> I'm going to Mott St. to play this either this week or next week.


I'll be there today, after my job interview if the snow doesn't own me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> If there's a gap for Carl play that needs filling, then go for it by all means.



Yeah, tournament last saturday had every character but Carl.

However if V/Nu-13 is unlocked at U.P when I go Sun. I'm playing her instead.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Hey Ultima, I've finally given over and have decided to try out BB... it's pretty much just like GG right? Is there like a good "beginner" chara to start trying out just to see how the system works, much like GG's Ky? I've seen a bunch of vids of Ragna, Bang, and Arakune, and Arakune seems really interesting to use.
> 
> Oh, and btw, I've decided to stop tier whoring and stopped playing Eddie haha. I've been learning Zappa for a few months and am quite competent with him now. Ghosts are awesome!



It's a lot like GG, but with some differences like no FRCs, but there are RCs. 

FD uses your burst beter aka barrier gauge, rather than tension. 

Bursts work a bit different - First of all, using them puts you in "Danger" wherein you take 1.5x damage. 
Offensive (gold burst) guard breaks rather than filling your tension, though if you FD a gold burst it won't guard break, but will put you in danger for a short time. 
Defensive (green burst) is pretty much the same. If your barrier gauge is full when you burst on defense, it will actually give you a gold burst.

You can tech on the ground now Melty Blood style, forward/backward tech rolls are vulnerable for a few frames opposed to a neutral ground tech is safe, but leaves you open to their oki. Teching in the air seems to be the same to me.

You can throw an opponent during hit / block stun, as well as cancel normals into throws, but it gives extra frames to tech. This goes for command throw as well, including Tager's 720.. it can be teched if you're in block / hit stun. So if you're playing a command grab character make sure to leave a gap in tick set ups.

There's more but its time for me to leave work.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2009)

Also, barrier gauge returns to 100% after each round, unlike GG's round-transferring Burst meter.

You can only burst once a round though. Once used, your barrier gauge is at 0, you cannot burst again, you're put into danger(as said in above post), and cannot FD guard.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 28, 2009)

andysensei said:
			
		

> However if V/Nu-13 is unlocked at U.P when I go Sun. I'm playing her instead.


Damn right, gotta break in the new character. Also, apparently v-13- is just pronounced Nu, the announcer doesn't bother saying 13.



			
				andysensei said:
			
		

> FD uses your burst beter aka barrier gauge, rather than tension.
> 
> Bursts work a bit different - First of all, using them puts you in "Danger" wherein you take 1.5x damage.
> Offensive (gold burst) guard breaks rather than filling your tension, though if you FD a gold burst it won't guard break, but will put you in danger for a short time.
> ...


Bursts are a bit more complicated than just offensive or defensive this time round.

There are three colours of Barrier Burst, gold, green and blue.

Gold is the fastest kind of burst, and Barrier Crushes on regular guard. Gold burst occurs offensively at 50% Barrier or more, and defensively at 100% Barrier.

Green is your run-of-the-mill defensive burst. Green burst occurs defensively at 50% Barrier or more, and offensively at less than 50% Barrier.

Blue is the worst kind of burst, as it can be interrupted before it becomes active. Blue burst occurs defensively at less than 50% Barrier.

But yeah, the biggest differences are with ukemi and throws, which have already been explained quite well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2009)

Is blue burst the one that seems to have start up?

If so, I never noticed color difference, but I never understood why defensive burst would sometimes be instant or sometimes have a it of a start up animation. 

If not then I'm totally lost as far as that goes. Thanks for the burst knowledge either way, though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, they all have start-up, it's just that a blue burst's start-up isn't completely invulnerable like the others are. A gold burst is generally much faster than the others though, a defensive gold burst is lightning fast.

Blue bursts are pretty rare when you consider that Barrier doesn't get drained that much all that often. I've only seen it about five times, even in vids.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the response guys. A lot of it sounds interesting, and it looks like I'll need to study up more on the technical aspect as I start playing.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, don't let us scare you out of it or anything. It's actually rather easy to pick up and play compared to Guilty Gear. You can get into the intricacies as time goes on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Thanks a lot for the response guys. A lot of it sounds interesting, and it looks like I'll need to study up more on the technical aspect as I start playing.



Nah, the majority of my post is stuff I learned while playing. I only read up on threads about the game if I have a specific question, other than that I've learned just by the few times I've played.

Just go out and play it if it's near enough to you, otherwise you're missin out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2009)

Random, not really BB related, but does anybody know whats up with dustloop?

I'd ask at SRK, but thats blocked at my job. =\


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a clue. It's been down for quite some time. Hopefully trag will fix it soon.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2009)

Word.

On topic:: I got to play Nu on Sunday, I have no idea how she plays and could quite figure out the timing for her D gatlings, but she seems really fun. I think I'm going to switch over and main her.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 3, 2009)

So many people have been jumping onto v-13- as of late. She does look very interesting though, so it's understandable.

As for D gatlings, try 5D, 5D, 4D, 4D (JC), low j.2D, j.2D, 214D, or after a throw, 5D, 5D, 6D, 6D, 2D, 2D (JC), j.D, j.D, j.2D, j.2D, 214D.

I don't think I've ever typed so many Ds in one combo before.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I'll be there today, after my job interview if the snow doesn't own me.



damn this snow won't let up. hopefully friday I could have my chance to go.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 3, 2009)

MS81 said:


> damn this snow won't let up. hopefully friday I could have my chance to go.


Try to go early before 3 and you can play by yourself for a bit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 17, 2009)

This AMV

New Tougeki Damashii combo movie. Like the previous Tougeki Damashii vid, it's still a bit basic in some parts, but there are a lot more shenanigans this time round and some of the combos do involve some of the more recent tricks, such as Carl's throw tech trap. Also ends with a nice Mugen death combo from Haku-Men.

This AMV

In the same vein as the Haku-Men tutorial last time round, the recent Tougeki Damashii also includes a v-13- tutorial and some example rounds.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2009)

The last Ragna combo with the 22C RCs was pretty cool. Most of the other stuff, with exception of the mugen combos and a couple others, were just general shit I've been seeing when I play.

IMO, though, I still like Guilty Gear better. I really hope the new arcsys game that's going to be announced is a new GG with BB equivalent sprites and stages.


----------



## Ausar (Feb 24, 2009)

Just an interesting find that I came across, 8-bit remixes of the character themes in BlazBlue...They're pretty good, check them out:

Part 1:


Part 2:


Part 3:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't like those kind of fighting games. Too much things going on screen. I'd rather haves SF3 or KOF related. I like HNK Ps2 thought.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 24, 2009)

Ausar said:
			
		

> Just an interesting find that I came across, 8-bit remixes of the character themes in BlazBlue...They're pretty good, check them out:
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> ...


Ooh, I didn't know Part 3 was up, awesome.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there an official tier list for this?

Aside from Arakune being broken tier.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuck all those story changes, astral heat additions, etc.

Make Arakune's D cloud fucking blockable, for fuck sake.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 4, 2009)

Chie said:


> Is there an official tier list for this?
> 
> Aside from Arakune being broken tier.



I think..

S/Top - Rachel, Arakune
A/High - Ragna, Litchi, Tao
B/Mid - Noel, Bang, Jin, Hakumen 
Low - Tager, Carl

*I don't think Nu has been put in any tier yet.
**Name order doesn't = tier order


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 4, 2009)

Ausar said:


> Just an interesting find that I came across, 8-bit remixes of the character themes in BlazBlue...They're pretty good, check them out:
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> ...



Is... Under Heaven Destruction not there..?

Why would they do such a thing?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yaay, Blazblue and KoFXII this Summer. Fucking epic.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yaay, Blazblue this Summer. Fucking epic.



Fixed...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2009)

Can't. Wait.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Fixed...



awww, how can you not appreciate KoF?

Oh and I think this is the first hands on preview for the console version:


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 5, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Fixed...



Aww, you whack, lol.

'09 year of the fighters!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 5, 2009)

I just don't really like KOF. I have played Blazblue and know that it's a good game.

Also if you want to win pick Arakune, simple as that.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 6, 2009)

This link


Some screenshots of the console version, including some of the Story Mode art.

http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/23893

Noel's console-only Astral Heat. Also has Ragna's Black Onslaught and v-13-'s Horobi no Ken, but there's nothing new there other than the HUD disappearing on hit when before that only happened for v-13- mid-way through to make room for _awesome anime v-13- and massive CG sword_.

Edit: Also, footage of a brand new stage, Monorail.



Not to mention, a screen of another new stage.



I thought that Monorail was just going to be a new stage they added in purely for the sake of it, but after seeing that circus stage, I figure that this is probably an attempt to give every character their own stage (as several characters shared one in the arcade version). I'm guessing that Monorail is Tager's new stage and the circus is Carl's new stage. Hopefully Sheol Gate will be v-13-'s default stage instead of sharing "the Gate" with Haku-Men.

Second edit: Chee

Footage of Tager's console-only Astral Heat. Nice.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn dead as hell in this thread.

Anywho, I reserved my copy on Saturday. I'm actually pretty hype about the console release. I can train my Carl with out jiyuna shredding my face, like every other time I've played this game.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you for that, didn't want to double post.

Any idea if GameStop deals in exports? I'll definitely pre-order from there if that's the case. Play-Asia has issues with sending PS3 or PSP products to Europe, and I figure that if I'm gonna be checking out Story Mode, it may as well be in a language I can comprehend more than a fraction of anyway.

But yeah, I'm really looking forward to the console release given that I have to take a train down to London to play it otherwise. I'll definitely be doing some major leveling up with Ragna.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

Ragna mirror matches. Until I learn Arakune and make you quit the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm.. wonder what Gamestop's version of Blazblue is going to include... It is a special edition after all..


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Ragna mirror matches.


Damn right.



			
				Biscuits said:
			
		

> Until I learn Arakune and make you quit the game.


Die.



			
				The Drunken Monkey said:
			
		

> Hmm.. wonder what Gamestop's version of Blazblue is going to include... It is a special edition after all..


A limited edition artbook, I believe.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Until I learn Arakune



**


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 15, 2009)

So who's like top tier in this game? Arakune? Jin? Ragna? Nu?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 15, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> So who's like top tier in this game? Arakune? Jin? Ragna? Nu?



S. Nu, Arakune, Rachel (Dio Carl)
A. Taokaka
B. Ragna, Jin, Litchi,
Noel
C. Bang, Carl
D. Tager, Haku-men

That should be accurate. I know the top 3 are set and Tao is the only A tier.

I'm thinking of playing today, but I don't know. I'm pretty lazy...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 15, 2009)

Dio Carl is godlike. That loop/infinite combo he has going is just haxx.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2009)

There's another beast Carl, whose name escapes me, I know it starts with an M and he plays red Carl.. Not as good as Dio, but he's still strong.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2009)

So, for those of you wondering what's so premium about the Premium Pack...



How does a 2 disc Consumer Edition OST and a bonus disc featuring gameplay tutorials and character strategies grab you?

On top of the limited edition artbook (if you pre-order with GameStop) or mana drink (if you pre-order with GameCrazy), mind you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2009)

I heard the artbook is only for online pre-orders. ;_; But hooray! Thanks for the find FU!


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2009)

Pre-ordered my copy earlier. Hopefully you peeps pick the game up.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

Been pre-ordered mine son! 

The game seems to be doing surprisingly well too, seeing how it's #3 on the best seller's list...


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2009)

Hype. 2 more months.


----------



## txz (old) (May 2, 2009)

Not to be an ass about this but I will probably buy this game for the 360 instead of my PS3. Reason being because I don't own a stick for the PS3; unless you now where I can find a cheap hori EX2 to mod. 

Also I heard about there only being 10 characters to choose from in this game. That's a little disappointing to hear if true. Hopefully this game can have longevity then. If not I will probably pick this up later after I get KOFXII


----------



## Final Ultima (May 2, 2009)

Well, that's entirely your decision. No console wars in this thread, my friend.

Oh, and there are 12 characters in total, but you have to remember that this game is the first game in a new series.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2009)

here


----------



## Final Ultima (May 20, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread on the off chance that other people interested in BlazBlue will have the common decency to post here instead of bogging down the SFIV thread any further.

Now post, goddamn it!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 20, 2009)

I really wish there was a cab close to me so I can try this game out before it's released. If it plays similar to Guilty Gear then that works out.


----------



## Jicksy (May 20, 2009)

^ plays similar in a way but not the same aswell obviously. 

besides the original arcade chars/bosses, any other chars for home version or they still stickin with what they have...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Well I plan to pick this up as soon as it comes out, I'm a huge 2d fighter fan, I wasn't a big fan of Guilty Gear though(Only played 2 games), but what I did play I enjoyed.

Nor do I enjoy playing with a arcade stick, so I haven't played this in arcades yet, not to say that I can't use one, played X-men vs Street Fighter, and Marvel vs Capcom all the time with it.

From the people who already played it, does it feel better or worse then GG or the same?

and I leave with a GG combo vid.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 20, 2009)

gixa786 said:
			
		

> besides the original arcade chars/bosses, any other chars for home version or they still stickin with what they have...


As far as we know, they're just sticking with the characters available in the arcade. Remember, BlazBlue is a new series, so it can't exactly pull from a pool of pre-existing characters like the consumer releases of SFIV or KOFXII.



			
				Aizen Sosuke said:
			
		

> From the people who already played it, does it feel better or worse then GG or the same?


It's... different.

It's more offense based than Guilty Gear (as strange as it sounds, BlazBlue punishes you even harder for trying to hang back), but the ukemi (wakeup) system minimises lockdown and puts slightly more emphasis on poking and footsies. That said, characters that control space well in this game murder you like no other.

At this point, I'd say that Guilty Gear XX /\Core is more balanced despite its larger cast of characters (it'd be about the same if it wasn't for BlazBlue having a couple of really one-sided matchups), but for the first shot at something new, BlazBlue is doing well for itself.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 20, 2009)

i have to admit the game does look interesting. but its just that some of the characters look just like the guilty gear characters like the main dude looks exactly like soul bad guy and fights like him too. and his rival Jin looks similar to KY Kisuke. but other than that i still want to try this game out. 


is it coming to the U.S.?????


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

June 30, 2009.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> June 30, 2009.



for PS3 and 360??


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I thought originally it was a ps3 exclusive, looks like that changed.:S


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 20, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Yeah, I thought originally it was a ps3 exclusive, looks like that changed.:S



cool thanks for the info


----------



## Raiyu (May 21, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this game. How many characters are playable?


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 21, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> I'm really looking forward to this game. How many characters are playable?



12

10charlim


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that's really low.

I hope the console version gets at least 1 extra character.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 21, 2009)

That is the console version.


----------



## Allen Walker (May 21, 2009)

Damn 12 characters only. I assume V-13 is playable in the console version?


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2009)

The 12 include the 2 boss characters, V-13 and Haku-men.
They're both playable in arcades, Haku-men being ass and V-13 probably being the best character.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Haku-Men is ass. Disadvantaged, sure, but not ass. As far as I see it, the main reason Tager and Haku-Men are rated so low is because of their rather unfortunate matchups against certain top tier characters. Against the rest of the cast, he can handle himself pretty well.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

At least Haku-men's design is bitchin'.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2009)

Gah! what's so bad about Haku-men?

I was planning on playing as him


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

Probably the same as Tager, that they can't really deal with the zoning game.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2009)

Haku-men sucks, fuck that dude.
Play V-13 or Arakune.

I'm switching to Arakune once I get my hands on the console port. Hit up training mode for a few hours and get those combos down.

I can already see the hate mail rolling in.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2009)

Arakune's the Eddie equivalent right?

I can see him/her/it having a really hard learning curve, I'll probably stick with Jin or someone simple to learn the game mechanics.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2009)

He's a lot simpler than Eddie. They both use Negative Edge but Arakune's isn't as strict as Eddie. Jin is super easy and rewarding.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2009)

Do you guys think the competitive scene of GG will still exist after this comes out? I can see the majority of them dropping it for Blazblue, which is a shame


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure they can co-exist, just like SFII and SF3S do.

BB definitely has the upperhand as far as accesibility goes, though. The only GG that can be played on current-gen consoles is GG#R, I think. Dunno if ^C+ works on PS3.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 21, 2009)

Well AC works on my 80gb PS3, don't see why plus would be any different.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> Do you guys think the competitive scene of GG will still exist after this comes out? I can see the majority of them dropping it for Blazblue, which is a shame


I will definitely be joining the competitive scene of BB when it comes about to consoles, it will make up for me not being active in GG.



Biscuits said:


> The 12 include the 2 boss characters, V-13 and Haku-men.
> They're both playable in arcades, Haku-men being ass and V-13 probably being the best character.


So it had only 10 playable characters in arcade? 

It's like going back in time to the Street Fighter 2 days. 

So far what character seems to dominate the arcade scene?


----------



## Final Ultima (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:
			
		

> So it had only 10 playable characters in arcade?


12. Originally there were only 10, but Haku-Men and eventually v-13- were both unlocked by using codes in the System Configuration.



			
				Aizen Sosuke said:
			
		

> So far what character seems to dominate the arcade scene?


v-13-, Arakune and Rachel are the strongest characters at the moment.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if playable v-13- will get of nerf on consoles versions, or is he a relatively fair boss, like those of Street Fighter.

Boss I-no.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

V-13 looks pretty feminine to me.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:
			
		

> I wonder if playable v-13- will get of nerf on consoles versions, or is he a relatively fair boss, like those of Street Fighter.
> 
> Boss I-no.


The playable versions of Haku-Men and v-13- are much weaker than their boss counterparts. It's just that in v-13-'s case, crap health and normal Heat gain rates don't keep her from being amazing.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Well as long as she is balanced, it sounds good, I thought you meant it was like a configure hack to play her. XD


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2009)

I just saw this game at AI and DAMN it is beautiful.


----------



## Biscuits (May 22, 2009)

AI got it so fucking late.

I think Denjin got it at the same time as us, back in November.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (May 22, 2009)

i don't know if someone posted this already but Jin looks awsome
CLICK HERE


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Man, I really don't feel like hacking a current gen system to play this but I want to play this so badly.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2009)

Hacking a system? What for?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 22, 2009)

^Import? I'm guessing...


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2009)

Still unneeded. Both 360 and PS3 versions are region-lock free.


----------



## Raiyu (May 22, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> 12
> 
> 10charlim



Eh, are they going to add any more characters? Or is that the definite roster?


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

region free they say...


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 22, 2009)

Surprised so many are surprised by a low character roster. 

So how many characters are supposed to be in the first game of a new fighting franchise? (not counting those that are made up of characters from other games/series)


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Still unneeded. Both 360 and PS3 versions are region-lock free.



PS3 yes, 360 no. 

A PS3 doesn't have any region protection at all, but only for ps3 games.



> Surprised so many are surprised by a low character roster.
> 
> So how many characters are supposed to be in the first game of a new fighting franchise? (not counting those that are made up of characters from other games/series)



Well about 8-15 characters was standard for starting games of the past, but was also due to the fact that they could only fit so many into the game, like Mortal Kombat they had to do color swaps to cut down on space, but now it's standard to have at least 20 character rosters in fighting games.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> PS3 yes, 360 no.
> 
> A PS3 doesn't have any region protection at all, but only for ps3 games.
> 
> ...



US 360 version is region-lock free. Been confirmed by the publisher.


----------



## Chemistry (May 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> AI got it so fucking late.
> 
> I think Denjin got it at the same time as us, back in November.



Yea no kidding... I'm pretty sure if they got it earlier they'd have more players right now. Well, at least AI is on the ball with all the new games now.

But goddamn, if some of you have only seen youtube videos of this game, they certainly do not do justice to how well this game looks. It is CRISPY beautiful and super smooooooth.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 23, 2009)

12 characters seems fine. They can toss in new characters with BlazBlue %^*Rebirth.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2009)

Chie said:


> Yea no kidding... I'm pretty sure if they got it earlier they'd have more players right now. Well, at least AI is on the ball with all the new games now.
> 
> But goddamn, if some of you have only seen youtube videos of this game, they certainly do not do justice to how well this game looks. It is CRISPY beautiful and super smooooooth.



There are only like two vids on YT that do it HD-justice.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 23, 2009)

Hangatýr said:
			
		

> There are only like two vids on YT that do it HD-justice.


Even those aren't comparable though.

This video here is probably the highest quality round of BlazBlue you'd be able to find online for the time being. The audio constantly lags behind for some reason, but oh well.


----------



## Agmaster (May 27, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Well about 8-15 characters was standard for starting games of the past, but was also due to the fact that they could only fit so many into the game, like Mortal Kombat they had to do color swaps to cut down on space, but now it's standard to have at least 20 character rosters in fighting games.


I would much rather they focus on fine tuning the system and storyline of a few characters than...MVC me to death.  Seriously, give me 4 interesting characters over 30 bunches of pixels of less than average depth from both an form and function focusing view.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> US 360 version is region-lock free. Been confirmed by the publisher.



yippee!!! I can buy for my US 360.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2009)

Was the USA date pushed back? I thought it was supposedly to be released before july 2.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 28, 2009)

Still on schedule for June 30th last I checked.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 29, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:
			
		

> Still on schedule for June 30th last I checked.


Indeed.

And now for a recent match from Fanime 2009 with our first taste of the English voice cast.

Rememberance

v-13-'s voice is a little faint, but otherwise I have no real complaints.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 29, 2009)

Brand new Japanese console trailer, hot shit.

Akatou


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2009)

English Ragna voice is horrible.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 29, 2009)

Oh so they are actually putting in english voices unlike Guilty Gear, cool.



Agmaster said:


> I would much rather they focus on fine tuning the system and storyline of a few characters than...MVC me to death.  Seriously, give me 4 interesting characters over 30 bunches of pixels of less than average depth from both an form and function focusing view.


20 characters isn't much to ask though,

and this isn't their first series either, but 12 really well balanced characters would be great.

Hoping for last minute announcement of 2 bonus characters.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Oh so they are actually putting in english voices unlike Guilty Gear, cool.
> 
> 
> 20 characters isn't much to ask though,
> ...



Only if one of them is Slayer 


English voices seem meh, hopefully the JP version has english menus so I can just import that.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Akira said:


> Only if one of them is Slayer
> 
> 
> English voices seem meh, hopefully the JP version has english menus so I can just import that.



Or you could just switch it to Japanese voices...


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Or you could just switch it to Japanese voices...



Oh cool, I didn't know you could use JP voices.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jun 5, 2009)

Have played Guilty Gear for years so have great hopes for Blaz Blue.


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2009)

I am thinking about getting this game. I was never a Guilty Gears fan, but the gameplay and artwork of this game looks crisp. For those who have played it already, is there some balance among the characters that no one person is overpowered? Are the controls easy to pick up?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 7, 2009)

I can hardly wait for it to release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I am thinking about getting this game. I was never a Guilty Gears fan, but the gameplay and artwork of this game looks crisp. For those who have played it already, is there some balance among the characters that no one person is overpowered? Are the controls easy to pick up?


The game is easy IMO, much easier to learn than GG characters. Carl and Arakune could be semi difficult, but for the most part, it's pretty simplified compared to GG.

And, yes, the controls are faily simple. Light attack, medium attack, and hard attack (A,B,C respectfully) and Drive, which is basically different character specific special moves.

As for character balance... Nu, Arakune, and Rachel run shit.

Tao, Ragna and Litchi are competitive, just not quite as strong as the top tier.

Noel, Carl and Jin can keep up in the right hands but require a lot of work.. 

Bang, Tager, and Hakumen, are pretty much doomed to a life of destitude it seems.. with an exception of a few really good players, these characters don't keep up.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 8, 2009)

Replace Jin with Litchi and I'd agree 100%.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea but those are still Arcade tiers right

They promised tweaks for the console


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 10, 2009)

Other than giving everyone Astral Heats and removing various freezing glitches, the consumer release of BlazBlue should be arcade perfect.

Also, on a rather sombre note, for European Xbox 360 owners wishing to import BlazBlue, it turns out that the U.S. release (and presumably also the Japanese release) will work on NTSC machines regardless of region, but not on PAL machines.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 10, 2009)

Arcade perfect eh, is that confirmed

Anyways any word on Gamestop's Online Only Artbook being backordered or not? There seems to be a lot of rumors flying around about that as Gamestop itself doesn't seem to like to update their website. Still haven't preordered there since I hate waiting for shipping and prefer just picking up the game on day 1-2, but that art book is tempting


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Other than giving everyone Astral Heats and removing various freezing glitches, the consumer release of BlazBlue should be arcade perfect.
> 
> Also, on a rather sombre note, for European Xbox 360 owners wishing to import BlazBlue, it turns out that the U.S. release (and presumably also the Japanese release) will work on NTSC machines regardless of region, but not on PAL machines.



GOD DAMN IT


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2009)

That sucks, for you European guys. I had heard both versions were going to be region free.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

Started playing Arakune last night. He's definitely a lot harder to use than Ragna...
Though after just playing 1 or 2 games I knew he was a pure bullshit character.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

FFFFFF This game just looks like a treasure.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QuRmezjQbQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

Until you fight a good V-13 or Arakune.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Watwatwat? Then  its too hard or what?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

They're just bullshit characters.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Since i dont kow them, can you show me which ones they are?

Also your sig is too big.

I'll make one for you.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like there are at least 7 candidates for new characters come Blazblue 2 or whatever expansion Asky puts out


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

BlazBlue 2??


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 11, 2009)

They're some of the characters you'll encounter in Story Mode. I wouldn't say all of them are potential new characters though, some of them don't even seem to be fighters.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 11, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> They're some of the characters you'll encounter in Story Mode. I wouldn't say all of them are potential new characters though, some of them don't even seem to be fighters.



Out of all of them, the red-head, squirrel butt, and litchi's assistant seem the least likely fighters. The others I could see being fighters


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Looks like there are at least 7 candidates for new characters come Blazblue 2 or whatever expansion Asky puts out



First one = V.Akiha from the future?

lol


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

So what console are you guys getting BlazBlue for? Getting it for the PS3 but I'm tempted to double dip if I have enough friends on the 360 picking it up.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

PS3 for sure.
If i can choose then it is always PS3


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> First one = V.Akiha from the future?
> 
> lol



dlc ?

well I would want the oldman ,the man with the hat and the Akiha ripoff .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2009)

360... Mainly because that's what I own and have a stick for. xD

I would get it for PS3 though if I had the choice between the two.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

PS3, hopefully I will enjoy this more then GG.

Aside from Sol Badguy, Johnny, and Potemkin, I never liked the rest of the cast of GG, and I really like the designs of the BB characters, even if some of them are very similiar to their GG brothers.

Taokaka is one of the awesome designs that I look forward to playing.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Looks like there are at least 7 candidates for new characters come Blazblue 2 or whatever expansion Asky puts out



One of them is Gin with green hair.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

Monkey: You're at least one friend on XBL that will have it then. 

For those on PSN do add me (*points to sig*) for some epic matches in the future! :ho


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2009)

PS3 for me, probably playing as Ragna to start with then maybe switch to Jin or Haku-men


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> PS3, hopefully I will enjoy this more then GG.
> 
> Aside from Sol Badguy, Johnny, and Potemkin, I never liked the rest of the cast of GG, and I really like the designs of the BB characters, even if some of them are very similiar to their GG brothers.



Slayer, bitch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Slayer is awesome at times, but his design is boring, just too plain.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2009)

Correction, his design is classic.


----------



## Akira (Jun 11, 2009)

Slayer > GG and BBs cast put together.


Most characters in the two games fight with weapons, Slayer beats the shit out of you with his bare hands (more or less lol).


----------



## Helix (Jun 11, 2009)

I've pre-ordered it for the PS3. I don't own a 360 anyway.

My PSN is HelixFC3S, feel free to add me. I also have Tekken 5R if anyone wants to play some matches to pass the time it takes the 30th to roll on over.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2009)

My goal is to make all of you quit the game! Arakune is going to help me achieve this.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I've pre-ordered it for the PS3. I don't own a 360 anyway.
> 
> My PSN is HelixFC3S, feel free to add me. I also have Tekken 5R if anyone wants to play some matches to pass the time it takes the 30th to roll on over.



Haven't played anyone online in T5R yet. I'll add ya for a match or two sometime (an early warming up for Tekken 6 later this year ).


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

Obviously getting it for PS3

Thinking about getting a cheap $50 stick to try it out too, them tourny editions are still too damn expensive. I heard they were cheap before SF4 release but ever since then its price has been jacked up thanks to all the kids buying them...

Also wish they released more HD gameplay


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Thinking about getting a cheap $50 stick to try it out too


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 11, 2009)

Getting it for PS3, should get stick eventually.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 11, 2009)

Even though I hate sticks, I might as well learn to use one again and get one, otherwise I will look bad when I play against someone at the arcades again. 

X-men vs Street Fighter really pushed me into using a stick well back in the day. 

I think I will pick it up when I get Blazblue.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2009)

Getting it for 360 just because I think it's more suitable.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 11, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Getting it for 360 just because I think *it's more suitable*.



What

10char


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


>



How did he bite her without the pipe falling out of his mouth? That's just stupid!!! I can't believe I ever played such a fake game. 

*Goes downstairs to smash copy of GG*


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

My Chun-Li fightpad will serve me just fine. A stick isn't a necessity for me at the moment.

That is unless I can grab one of those BB arcade sticks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2009)

Fuck all you guys and getting it for PS3. ;_; Oh well, I could still play most of you in SF4. =D


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> How did he bite her without the pipe falling out of his mouth? That's just stupid!!! I can't believe I ever played such a fake game.
> 
> *Goes downstairs to smash copy of GG*



You misunderstood. He's just _that_ pimp.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Fuck all you guys and getting it for PS3. ;_; Oh well, I could still play most of you in SF4. =D


Ima get for the 360.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> My goal is to make all of you quit the game! Arakune is going to help me achieve this.



lol, as many quarters as i've lost playing lk/jiyuna at U.P, I don't think you'll be able to make me quit.

If it's that frustrating, I'll spend the 2 hours it takes to learn to use Nu's 2 buttons and counter pick you all day DD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> My goal is to make all of you quit the game! Arakune is going to help me achieve this.



These hands of mine that are burning red says otherwise. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> My goal is to make all of you quit the game! Arakune is going to help me achieve this.



Impossible to get me to quit, I'm a professional loser, everytime you beat me, I come back for more.

and when I get my 1 victory amongst 1000 matches against you, I will gloat, and be satisfied with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2009)

I pray for a swift PAL release.

It's either that, or buying a PS3, importing BlazBlue and modding my TE Stick with a Chtuhlu.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juUJJ1bRNa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy crap, what was that?

Are Astral Finishers like the instant kills in GG?

I haven't watched much gameplay of BB, only the trailers, I wanted to wait to get my hands on it, before spoiling anything.

I think I'm going to main Ragna and the robot, and maybe the big guy if he plays like Potemkin.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Are Astral Finishers like the instant kills in GG?



Yup, yup.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Yup, yup.



Hope they are more useful then them though, man was it almost impossible to hit with one in a real match.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

This game made me wet 


Edit: I just pre-ordered the Premium pack version


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Hope they are more useful then them though, man was it almost impossible to hit with one in a real match.


Actually, they're even less practical in BlazBlue, given the requirements to perform one.

To perform an Astral Heat:-

1) It must be the final round.
2) Your opponent must be at Critical Heat rate (at 20% of their health meter or less, note that this is not the same thing as having 20% of their actual health as the health meter has different levels of density).
3) You must have 100% Heat Gauge.

You can only try it once a match too. If it fails, that's that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, it sounds useless. 

Unless you can actually combo it in.

Game has dizzys right? At least that would help to perform one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Hope they are more useful then them though, man was it almost impossible to hit with one in a real match.


Play Eddie... 

But yeah, I'm so going to rape all you guys faces with my bees.

No dizzies in BB.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

If I recall correctly, they were in GG right?

I wonder why they would remove them.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Actually, they're even less practical in BlazBlue, given the requirements to perform one.
> 
> To perform an Astral Heat:-
> 
> ...



Damn. To say it's strict is an understatement


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> If I recall correctly, they were in GG right?
> 
> I wonder why they would remove them.


GG has dizzies.
BB don't because the game already punishes you enough with the guard bar thing and the negative penalties.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Ooooo I would like a explaination of that, guard bar? as in the you can guard break?

Also negative penalties? 

Can Astral Finishers at least be combo'd in?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Also negative penalties?



A Negative Penalty is when you lose your tension for going too long without dealing damage


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh so it's a nice anti-turtle system, so you can't sit back and build your bar.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol that's in GG. In BB it's much more of a penalty.
If you get a Negative penalty, you'll be in a state where you take something like x1.5 more damage. I don't know the exact figure. Negative penalties occur by, literally doing nothing and running away. Bursting, wasting your barrier gauge and I think 1 more.

The guard bar is right above the middle of the screen, if it fills to 1 side you'll get a guard break.

astral finishers are just a novelty thing. Don't even think about it, just forget it's in the game.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Did anyone pre-order the LE already?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2009)

Now I see why they took out the dizzies


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Lol that's in GG. In BB it's much more of a penalty.
> If you get a Negative penalty, you'll be in a state where you take something like x1.5 more damage. I don't know the exact figure. Negative penalties occur by, literally doing nothing and running away. Bursting, wasting your barrier gauge and I think 1 more.


Even worse, in Negative Penalty you take _double_ damage. You take an extra 50% damage for having no Barrier (either by burning through your meter or by using Barrier Burst).

In Negative Penalty state, Tager's Genesic Emerald Tager Buster and Haku-Men's fully charged Shippuu will kill anyone with average max health or less.



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Can Astral Finishers at least be combo'd in?


Ragna's Black Onslaught is the only arcade version Astral Heat that can be combo'd in, and even then only through canceling a Jump Cancel (like a Jump Install). The new Astral Heats in the console version are still up in the air.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lol that's in GG. In BB it's much more of a penalty.
> If you get a Negative penalty, you'll be in a state where you take something like x1.5 more damage. I don't know the exact figure. Negative penalties occur by, literally doing nothing and running away. Bursting, wasting your barrier gauge and I think 1 more.


I think I'm going to like this system. 

Even though I didn't take GG seriously, I will BB(or at least try), even if I hear the balance isn't on the level of GG.



> The guard bar is right above the middle of the screen, if it fills to 1 side you'll get a guard break.


How long is the guard break stun?



> astral finishers are just a novelty thing. Don't even think about it, just forget it's in the game.


Alrite.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

If you get someone with a guard break you can literally think about what combo you want to hit them with. Same with hitting them with an offensive burst.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> But yeah, I'm so going to rape all you guys faces with my bees.



That reminds me, which console are you getting it for?



Sephiroth said:


> Oh so it's a nice anti-turtle system, so you can't sit back and build your bar.





Final Ultima said:


> Even worse, in Negative Penalty you take _double_ damage. You take an extra 50% damage for having no Barrier (either by burning through your meter or by using Barrier Burst).



Lovely stuff, isn't it? :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

PS3 of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2009)

Yup, PS3 owner here too.


----------



## farcityrid (Jun 12, 2009)

The game looks nice.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> PS3 of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mwhaha. :ho



Final Ultima said:


> Yup, PS3 owner here too.



What's your PSN? Or better yet just add me since I'm at work now. _*points to sig*_


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 12, 2009)

I think if you get guard broken in the air, your character stays airborne? I think I saw this.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2009)

That's correct. It looks pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2009)

Good, lots of psn people to play against and teach me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2009)

Chie said:


> I think if you get guard broken in the air, your character stays airborne? I think I saw this.


Also happens when you get hit with an offensive burst.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> But yeah, I'm so going to rape all you guys faces with my bees.





Just hearing about them at Dust Loop has made me fear them


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Also happens when you get hit with an offensive burst.


Strictly speaking, when you regular guard an offensive Gold burst.

Getting hit by one just knocks you back, Barrier Guarding one drains your Barrier Gauge instead, and only Gold bursts can Barrier Crush.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 12, 2009)

Apparently a GameInformer review is out 

7.75


----------



## Hentai (Jun 13, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Apparently a GameInformer review is out
> 
> 7.75



Looks low, but for a fighting game its good.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 13, 2009)

Gotta love GI.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2009)

Gah, I can't wait for this game to come out already...


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2009)

Just in case it hasn't been said when you reserve the game it only comes in collectors edition but for 60$ I'm not sure if the game is always going to be that way I just know pre-release its collectors only.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Just in case it hasn't been said when you reserve the game it only comes in collectors edition but for 60$ I'm not sure if the game is always going to be that way I just know pre-release its collectors only.



Yeah i preordered that Limited Edition.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Wonder what is on the bonus video disc, an OVA series?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

The soundtrack is included too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 14, 2009)

The bonus DVD/Blu-ray is a tutorial/character strategy disc set up by Aksys Games, involving some of the top U.S. players from Dustloop and SRK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

So when it comes out, who are you all going to main or at least think your going to main?

People who have already played in the arcades can make the choice easier, but they may take a different main on the console and online.

I'm either going with Ragna or Taokaka.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 14, 2009)

I would think my set makes my choice obvious enough.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

RAGNA


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So when it comes out, who are you all going to main or at least think your going to main?



Litchi, Noel, and Rachel.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Hakumen looks cool, i wonder how he is


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Jin and Noel for me.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 14, 2009)

Ragna is the Ken of BB




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm gonna main Rachel first, if I fail I'll fall back to v13


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2009)

Jin and V-13 for me, it would've been Haku-men but apparently he's terrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Fenix, where did you get that big emblem from?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 14, 2009)

Ragna is going to be the most played character for sure.



Akira said:


> Jin and V-13 for me, *it would've been Haku-men but apparently he's terrible*.



Check it yourself. I am not yet giving him up, he looks just too cool.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So when it comes out, who are you all going to main or at least think your going to main?
> 
> People who have already played in the arcades can make the choice easier, but they may take a different main on the console and online.
> 
> I'm either going with Ragna or Taokaka.



I want to main Carl, but if I get frustrated learning him, I may switch to Tao or Jin.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 14, 2009)

I have an idea now, but won't truly know until I get my hands on the game (NY, here I come! )


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I want to main Carl, but if I get frustrated learning him, I may switch to Tao or Jin.



Or you could just play MvC and get the same experience.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Ragna is the Ken of BB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like the Ryu, because he is the main character right?

I do expect alot of Ragna and Jin online though.


----------



## Helix (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to master Noel first. If I end up not liking her, I'll try out Arakune.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Hey Fenix, where did you get that big emblem from?



I saved all the emblems from this page a while ago, just scroll down

Sasuke to "save Konoha" from Hokage Danzou? NO! Sasuke wants to DESTROY ALL OF KONOHA

Dustloop is a good place for information as well, but like most communities _dedicated_ to fighting games, it's not really a place I really like hanging around


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2009)

So pretty much I'm getting the game because its pretty and I'm a guilty gear fan. Anyone wanna explain to me the concept in a short summery. 


Never mind someones sig has the wiki.


Scratch that what do the symbols mean.



Another edit: So thats where that cat girl I have been seeing came from.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaZsshNkR5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2009)

Fenix said:


> I saved all the emblems from this page a while ago, just scroll down
> 
> 3x Power
> 
> Dustloop is a good place for information as well, but like most communities _dedicated_ to fighting games, it's not really a place I really like hanging around



Yeah, I have those, but your emblem is bigger than the one in the pack.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah, I have those, but your emblem is bigger than the one in the pack.



Photoshop


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Ragna is the Ken of BB



I think of him kinda like a mix of Slayer and Order Sol.

Slayer in the respect that his abare is so strong, plus some of the best all around pokes.

Order-Sol as far as the actual move set DP / Rock-It style dash punch / Gauntlet hades = BRP


----------



## Fenix (Jun 15, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I think of him kinda like a mix of Slayer and Order Sol.
> 
> Slayer in the respect that his abare is so strong, plus some of the best all around pokes.
> 
> Order-Sol as far as the actual move set DP / Rock-It style dash punch / Gauntlet hades = BRP



I was talking more about general appeal and accessibility, since SF4 is _viewed_ as a very accessible game (it really isn't), I used Ken as an example instead



Hangatýr said:


> Yeah, I have those, but your emblem is bigger than the one in the pack.



It is?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, lol. Well yeah, kind of.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm gonna roll Jin because ice is awesome.

And Noel because I like guns.

>.>


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> The day it comes out we're supposed to be having casuals. BRING NY. I donno whose house it's gonna be at yet though, but ya'll should come.


I'm going to be playing alone with Alzarath and Duke. level up on the low in preparation for all the tournies. I'll no doubt head to Jersey at one point, since you guys are awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2009)

The only reason I want to main Arakune is because he looks like No-Face from Spirited Away. >.< I spit on tiers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> The only reason I want to main Arakune is because he looks like No-Face from Spirited Away. >.< I spit on tiers.



Wasn't that the guy they had to clean?


*Tries to remember movie*

That was his most freaky movie by far.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 16, 2009)

I want to pre-order this game but I have no money at all!! Goddammit!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> The only reason I want to main Arakune is because he looks like No-Face from Spirited Away. >.< I spit on tiers.



I mentioned that the day he was announced, and wanted to play him from the get go. I just didn't have the patience and money to practice him at the arcades, so I ran to Ragna. It literally took 1 hour to get his BNBs down.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

I heard Taokaka or however u spell it is like supa spammy in terms of combo variation


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 17, 2009)

The kid with the doll seems kinda broken.
O.-


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

Carl is just an avid MvC fan.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 17, 2009)

No date for Europe ???? damn it's just a fighting game. Don't need a big translation for this game.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Le Male said:


> No date for Europe ???? damn it's just a fighting game. Don't need a big translation for this game.



If you have a PS3 you can simply import it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 17, 2009)

I have an Xbox360


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I have an Xbox360



Well shit. 

thats one negative point for 360 -> Stupid Region locks


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well shit.
> 
> thats one negative point for 360 -> Stupid Region locks



Just have to wait and see if the asian version is locked or not.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Just have to wait and see if the asian version is locked or not.



Give me a sec i will check that.

Edit: They say its locked too.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 17, 2009)

Them fuck, i'll not buy this game even if it's release in the end of 2009. I understand for games like RPG but it's just a fight game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I heard Taokaka or however u spell it is like supa spammy in terms of combo variation



I donno what you mean by that? If you're saying super spammy like, just mash buttons and you get combos, then no, not at all. She does have a lot of ways she vary her combos, I wouldn't call it spammy though.

I mean you can jump/dash/torpedo around the screen and mash 2A into whatever combo when you get near your opponent, but 2A prorates really bad in this game and you will lose a ton of damage. To me, it seems you need to fish for a counter hit to do good damage with her.


KojiDarth said:


> The kid with the doll seems kinda broken.
> O.-



I'm guessing you've been watching the Carls on the niconicovids? Believe me he's not, at all broken. He has terrible mobility, the lowest health, the worst 6A and anti-air options on a whole, all of his pokes are pretty laggy on start up AND really wiff punishable. 

All he has going for him is the doll pressure strings, sandwhich loop, and the raise the roof loop... all of which are really hard to get due to all of the above.

Edit: Forgot to mention he has the weakest guard bar AND incurs negative penalties faster than most if not everyone.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Them fuck, i'll not buy this game even if it's release in the end of 2009. I understand for games like RPG but it's just a fight game.



Strange, I've heard that the 360 version wasn't going to be region locked


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 17, 2009)

how many characters has this game got


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Strange, I've heard that the 360 version wasn't going to be region locked



They officially stated that it will be.

Only the PS3 will be region free because all PS3 games are. thats the exception.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

Byakko said:


> how many characters has this game got



Twelve.

filler


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

> I donno what you mean by that? If you're saying super spammy like, just mash buttons and you get combos, then no, not at all. She does have a lot of ways she vary her combos, I wouldn't call it spammy though.
> 
> I mean you can jump/dash/torpedo around the screen and mash 2A into whatever combo when you get near your opponent, but 2A prorates really bad in this game and you will lose a ton of damage. To me, it seems you need to fish for a counter hit to do good damage with her.



No what I ment was, one particular combo is very easy to get out so people who use her spam that combo.

But idc, im maining her anyways.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 17, 2009)

Famitsu score 7/7/8/8/ SFIV score 9/9/8/8 if you want to compare scores. Anyway, it's still about which game you prefer. I still prefer KOF's gameplay mechanics over GG and SF.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

I will probably pick up KOF  later on, but whatevs. Plus I have SF4 I like it and still playing it, I need a better stick though.


Ok so I just ordered this game, got artbook and everything .

I am a ps3 user if anyone cares


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I am a ps3 user if anyone cares



Made my day


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2009)

Carl sucks. Dio Carl is broken.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 17, 2009)

blazblue looks to short


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Byakko said:


> blazblue looks to short




get a bigger TV


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Short? In what way?


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Ok so I just ordered this game, got artbook and everything .
> 
> I am a ps3 user if anyone cares



Did it say backorder for your artbook? 

I am also a PS3 user. PSN: HelixFC3S, feel free to add me.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

no it didnt say back order, maybe it will in the email lemme check

Edit: No nothing


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2009)

Akuma said:


> no it didnt say back order, maybe it will in the email lemme check
> 
> Edit: No nothing



Did you order from Gamestop?

If you did, then maybe you got lucky. A lot of people have been getting a backorder status on the artbook for the past month.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah I got it from gamestop, Maybe they got more of them or something.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Carl sucks. Dio Carl is broken.



Basically.

I really wanna learn him, but, I don't feel like it's worth it. Probably just gonna main Tao.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 17, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Strange, I've heard that the 360 version wasn't going to be region locked





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> They officially stated that it will be.
> 
> Only the PS3 will be region free because all PS3 games are. thats the exception.



I would like to see an asian version unlocked. If Kyuubi no Youko is right, they officially declared to european that they are fucked.

I will boycott this game. I'm ok to wait great game like Tales of Vesperia or Star Ocean but they go too far. It's just a fight game. They will release the game this month in the US and they are not able to give us a date...pfff end 2009. If it's true this little fight game will face Tekken 6 and other blockbusters of the end of 2009.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

AksysGames said:
			
		

> _Alright folks, I know everyone here that's outside of the US has been waiting for a reply on this region lock situations. So here's the lowdown, we recently found out that *the US version of the game will be region locked to US and Asia*. This I believe goes for the JPN/Asia versions as well. I’m not 100% sure, so don’t quote me on this.
> 
> *The bottom line is that Aksys Games does not have any rights to BlazBlue outside of the US, and the region coding was in accordance with our contract and was not a conscious decision by us.*
> 
> ...



   .


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I would like to see an asian version unlocked. If Kyuubi no Youko is right, they officially declared to european that they are fucked.
> 
> I will boycott this game. I'm ok to wait great game like Tales of Vesperia or Star Ocean but they go too far. It's just a fight game. They will release the game this month in the US and they are not able to give us a date...pfff end 2009. If it's true this little fight game will face Tekken 6 and other blockbusters of the end of 2009.



    .


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Carl sucks. Dio Carl is broken.





I thought the only broken character in Blazblue was Arakune 



Anyway, I've decided I'm going to say fuck tiers and main Haku-men.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm loving the quality on Arcade Infinity's uploads.

7
7
7


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Subscribing to them, sprites don't don't seem as smooth as said, but that just might be youtube.

Tager is just like my beloved Potemkin in so many ways, that Tager was kickass.

Also unless that was Haku-men's command grab, grabs do a shit load of damage.

Arakune from all the vids I've seen of him, looks like the ultimate zoning character.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Short? In what way?



sorry i meant there are few characters compared to KOF12 and SF4


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Well two supers, and one Super finisher is pretty good to make up for the lack of characters.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 17, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Yeah I got it from gamestop, Maybe they got more of them or something.



Did you order online or at a store?

If in store, they'll tell you anything to get you to preorder so don't count on that

If online, you can log in at the gamestop website and check your order history

I think just about everyone right now has their art book status as Backordered, so....yeah, maybe you should check that and confirm...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Subscribing to them, sprites don't don't seem as smooth as said, but that just might be youtube.
> 
> Tager is just like my beloved Potemkin in so many ways, that Tager was kickass.
> 
> ...



I didn't watch the vids since I'm at work, but, throws alone in this game aren't that damaging. What makes them damaging is the fact that they can be special cancelled, which normally leads to big combos. AFAIK, Hakumen doesn't have a command grab.

Also, Arakune isn't so much for zoning and runaway, he mostly wants to get a curse, start locking you down and do mix ups into recurse combo. He really only runs away and zones when your curse wears off.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Curse? 

What does the curse do? Increase his damage?

Man it looks like everyone is going to hate V-13 though, seriously, and I'll love playing her, but Tager still showed her who is fucking boss in the first match. 

Even as the worse, it doesn't look like a huge gap.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Did you order online or at a store?
> 
> If in store, they'll tell you anything to get you to preorder so don't count on that
> 
> ...



Damn I did get back ordered, oh well wtf am I gonna do with an art book anyways?


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Subscribing to them, sprites don't don't seem as smooth as said, but that just might be youtube.



Youtube vids run at 20-30 fps. The game live runs at constant 60.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Not the frames of movement, but the actual look of the sprites.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually they look like pretty similar to something like my sig, but think like a lot better lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

If they look like as good as HD remix's sprites,


and not like the Guilty Gear ones,


then I will happy.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, too bad the 360 version will be region locked. The PS3 version won't be though. There was a small chance of me importing this, but oh well. No BlazBlue for a long while I guess. Don't really mind, guess the lag would be horrible anyway, playing against mostly people who are on other continents most of the time.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2009)

Naa they look more like Guilty Gear ones. They're just like really nice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Well the gameplay certainly looks like it will make up for it anyway.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 18, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Yeah, too bad the 360 version will be region locked. The PS3 version won't be though. There was a small chance of me importing this, but oh well. No BlazBlue for a long while I guess. Don't really mind, guess the lag would be horrible anyway, playing against mostly people who are on other continents most of the time.



We could play together 

But we have no choices.....Kng of Fighter XII


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 18, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Curse?
> 
> What does the curse do? Increase his damage?





> Drives - Crimson
> D: Arakune unleashes a close cloud. Does not curse on block. (jcable)
> 6D: summons bell shaped bug, that slowly descends to the ground. Starts at just about a couple of centimeters above taegers head(to give a sense of where it appears), about 2 character lengths away from Arakune. Lag on input. Best used on curse oki set-ups.
> 2D: arakune shoots out a Bug that hits low/mid(basically, opponent should block low). Hits twice.
> ...



Copy and pasted from the dustloop thread, because I am too lazy to type it myself, and because it's way more informative than what I would have written.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

So those are the bees I heard about, interesting.

I didn't notice them in the video.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 18, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Damn I did get back ordered, oh well wtf am I gonna do with an art book anyways?



Gawk and fap.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 18, 2009)

> Damn I did get back ordered, oh well wtf am I gonna do with an art book anyways?



Naw, I dont like the shitting dick nipple world cartoon girls/boys, So I dont think id be turned on enough to fap.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 19, 2009)

Got back from Chinatown Fair acouple hours ago and...to see and actually play this game up close....I have no words, I went to NY JUST FOR THIS GAME and felt it was more than worth it....I think I've found my main in Noel, she's TOO MUCH FUN to play with...I can't wait to actually know what the fuck I'm doing, lol...the game just feels RIGHT...instantly fell in love.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2009)

You went to CF? You should of said something, I would of gone.
Was there anyone playing? Thursday's are slow, but a few players go to get some practice.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2009)

^^lmfao.

i'm seriously bout to cop a ps3 for this oncoming wave of fighters. lookin forward most to blazblue tho.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 19, 2009)

BlazBlue Original Soundtrack -Consumer Edition- track list now up, featuring samples of _Omaeno Tettuini Kugiwo Ute_ and _Love so Blue ~Ao no Kodou~_.

yojapan


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 19, 2009)

Release date is close, i can't wait. I finally get to try V-13. When i went to CF a few months ago she wasn't unlocked sadly.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 19, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Got back from Chinatown Fair acouple hours ago and...to see and actually play this game up close....I have no words, I went to NY JUST FOR THIS GAME and felt it was more than worth it....I think I've found my main in Noel, she's TOO MUCH FUN to play with...I can't wait to actually know what the fuck I'm doing, lol...the game just feels RIGHT...instantly fell in love.



Why couldn't there be arcade cabs like these in Canada?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 19, 2009)

I think Toronto has a cab somewhere, they must have somewhat of an arcade scene.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 19, 2009)

The Golden Age of Arcades in America and Europe is over, these things stay in Japan mostly


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 19, 2009)

For the most part, but, U.S still has a few good spots. Cali has the most, the east coast has some decent ones as well.. Obviously, it will never be the same as the days of SF2HF, but arcades still get new games and people still go.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think America ever had a golden age of arcade days >_>


----------



## Fenix (Jun 19, 2009)

How long does Overnight shipping take anyway

Paid $10 for that shit at Gamestop 



Akuma said:


> Naw, I dont like the shitting dick nipple world cartoon girls/boys, So I dont think id be turned on enough to fap.



If shitting dick nipples are all you have seen, you haven't seen anything yet 

Dig around some more, you'll find what you like. What do you have to lose?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll get the game the next day.


----------



## CakeAvi (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait, so i looked through the first 2 threads and i didn't find any release date. There were links to a couple of sites but most were in japanese. Could anyone tell me when this is supposed to be released in the US. Also is BB coming out for 360 or do i have to buy a ps3? I'm probably going to buy a ps3 just because GG games are best played on PS.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 19, 2009)

BlazBlue is out in the U.S. on June the 30th. PS3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats a Tuesday


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok guys I preordered my copy.

I'm thinking of maining Jin

but isn't he semi mid low tier?

What about Noel?



I want to refrain from Ragna cause I know scrubs will eat him up


I wanna play a mid-high character any suggestions?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> Ok guys I preordered my copy.
> 
> I'm thinking of maining Jin
> 
> ...



If you like a character then just use it. Tiers are pretty meaningless during online play against the masses, especially when you seem to be confident enough to be calling people scrubs  



CakeAvi said:


> Wait, so i looked through the first 2 threads and i didn't find any release date. There were links to a couple of sites but most were in japanese. Could anyone tell me when this is supposed to be released in the US. Also is BB coming out for 360 or do i have to buy a ps3? I'm probably going to buy a ps3 just because GG games are best played on PS.



For future references, can always go to wikipedia


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 20, 2009)

The only thing I'm intimidated by are the pro Arakune players. Oh God, rape coming at 300mph.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 20, 2009)

Arakune = Sagat  ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Arakune seems more Crimson Viper.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2009)

You guys fail. You can't compare BB characters to SF ones.
Tier wise Arakune isn't Sagat because he has 1 bad matchup (V-13) Sagat has none.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Arakune = Eddie on steroids?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Arakune = Eddie on steroids?


Eddie dominates more than Arakune and with half the effort...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 20, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> The only thing I'm intimidated by are the pro Arakune players. Oh God, rape coming at 300mph.



If they're true pro you're gonna lose regardless characters


----------



## Zenou (Jun 20, 2009)

Just reserved my copy at Gamestop. Hope art book isn't back ordered.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You guys fail. You can't compare BB characters to SF ones.
> Tier wise Arakune isn't Sagat because he has 1 bad matchup (V-13) Sagat has none.



Alot of people have V-13 as a bad match up it seems, but that's why I said he is CV. 

Why can't they be compared tier wise though?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 20, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Just reserved my copy at Gamestop. Hope art book isn't back ordered.



It will be just check your records it will say.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2009)

Chie said:


> I don't think America ever had a golden age of arcade days >_>



Were you alive during the days of WW - HF? When I was a little kid, there was a half hour rotation between games at the fucking 7-11. Real arcades fucking packed for SF2.. I just wish I could have been old enough to understand the game back then.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 21, 2009)

Arcades are pretty much dead here (The Bahamas). They were alright when I was younger but I wouldn't go to one now unless it was a special occasion or something. Much too inconvenient when my friends and I can just host a fighting gaming party.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> .



Do you react like this because i boycott this game ? You could at least say something, i really don't understand your reaction. I thin my anger to not be able to play this game because i have an european Xbox could be understood. I'm alos pissed because the japanese say their game are never well sold in Europe but they never really tried to sell them well and it will be the same for this game in Europe. European playsation user will import it from the US or other region. And if this game is realese in the end of 2009, it's defenitly the worst  period to sell a game like Blazblue. Game like Assasin creed 2, PES, FIFA and Takken will be release.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2009)

It's retarded to 'boycott' a game you can't even buy yet and to be the only one to actively do so.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> It's retarded to 'boycott' a game you can't even buy yet and to be the only one to actively do so.



They will release it but the game will lost interest for people. I will not play this game because i'll play other games (assasin creed 2, Tekken and other). I don't understadn why they need so much time. They made so many mistakes. It's like Battle Fantasia. They release the game in Europe, one week before Street Fighter IV.
Maybe you think it's retarded by it's my way to say F.CK to this.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

I think you make a big deal out of a small thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:


> They will release it but the game will lost interest for people. I will not play this game because i'll play other games (assasin creed 2, Tekken and other). I don't understadn why they need so much time. They made so many mistakes. It's like Battle Fantasia. They release the game in Europe, one week before Street Fighter IV.
> Maybe you think it's retarded by it's my way to say F.CK to this.



It's still fucking retarded.

And the timing doesn't mean shit for BlazBlue, either. It's a game for fighting game enthusiasts, not your random schmuck, so it'll get purchased no matter when it's released.

Also, Tekken sucks.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I think you make a big deal out of a small thing.



The problem is, it's not the first time i'm angry because of date realese in Europe. I waited.....well 10 month to finally see Tales of Vesperia coming in Europe (25th of June 2009). Everybody told me blablabla it's a RPG blablabla need lot of time for translation blabla bla etc... 
I'll will buy Tales of Vesperia cause it's one the best JRPG on 360 and really really want this game but for Blazblue, i don't understand, it's not a RPG, it's doesn"t need big translation.  You know, i love 2D fight games so it was interesting for me to see this game i didn't waited but i realizze this game have not official date in Europe. it's just boring to be see that even for a fight game, you're the last people in the world to have it.



Hangatýr said:


> It's still fucking retarded.
> 
> And the timing doesn't mean shit for BlazBlue, either. It's a game for fighting game enthusiasts, not your random schmuck, so it'll get purchased no matter when it's released.
> 
> Also, Tekken sucks.



Here come the insults now, you know i wasn't rude with you. I didn't say this game was a shit. And about Tekken i'm not a big fan of Tekken, i just want to try the new Tekken.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:


> They will release it but the game will lost interest for people. I will not play this game because i'll play other games (assasin creed 2, Tekken and other). I don't understadn why they need so much time. They made so many mistakes. It's like* Battle Fantasia*. They release the game in Europe, one week before Street Fighter IV.
> Maybe you think it's retarded by it's my way to say F.CK to this.



hey!

Battle fantasia was the shit

 nobody ever understood how great it was



Assassins creed sucked, I'm sure AC2 will as well

and Tekken...well...tekkens, tekken


----------



## Akuma (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey wouldnt it be cool if this thread wasnt full of tards


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Here come the insults now, you know i wasn't rude with you. I didn't say this game was a shit. And about Tekken i'm not a big fan of Tekken, i just want to try the new Tekken.



Arrogant much?

Your point is retarded, I said nothing about your person.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:
			
		

> Everybody told me blablabla it's a RPG blablabla need lot of time for translation blabla bla etc...
> I'll will buy Tales of Vesperia cause it's one the best JRPG on 360 and really really want this game but for Blazblue, i don't understand, it's not a RPG, it's doesn"t need big translation.


To be fair, Arc System Works have boasted that BlazBlue's Story Mode will have up to 30 hours worth of content (whether that's true or not has yet to be seen). I've played shorter RPGs.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 21, 2009)

Calm down i never said the game was bad.



Hangatýr said:


> Arrogant much?
> 
> Your point is retarded, *I said nothing about your person*.



Sorry but it's the first time i see the word schmuck and according to dictionnary, it's an insult.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2009)

When has EU not gotten fucked in the ass when it comes to game releases?
Seriously, if you're not going to get the game then don't. Just don't come into the thread bitching and killing the hype.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 21, 2009)

This just in, _every console-only Astral Heat_.

Kakasianity


----------



## Hentai (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:


> The problem is, it's not the first time i'm angry because of date realese in Europe. I waited.....well 10 month to finally see Tales of Vesperia coming in Europe (25th of June 2009). Everybody told me blablabla it's a RPG blablabla need lot of time for translation blabla bla etc...
> I'll will buy Tales of Vesperia cause it's one the best JRPG on 360 and really really want this game but for Blazblue, i don't understand, it's not a RPG, it's doesn"t need big translation.  You know, i love 2D fight games so it was interesting for me to see this game i didn't waited but i realizze this game have not official date in Europe. it's just boring to be see that even for a fight game, you're the last people in the world to have it.



I know what you mean, however you should hate Microsoft for that because they actually CAN make games region free, and although they knew this game wouldnt come out here anytime soon or ever, thy chose to lock it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2009)

> Also, Tekken sucks.


Hey!



@Astral Finish

Tager's is epic.


----------



## Akira (Jun 21, 2009)

Bang's astral finish has TTGL levels of awesomeness


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Sorry but it's the first time i see the word schmuck and according to dictionnary, it's an insult.





I used it as a phrase for the general human being, the average Joe.

But I guess I should've expected it, as you are French.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> Bang's astral finish has TTGL levels of awesomeness



Agreed, shit was SEX! 



> I used it as a phrase for the general human being, the average Joe.
> 
> But I guess I should've expected it, as you are French.



Can we move on from this BS already? if he wants to boycott, let him be and GET HYPED AGAIN...10 more days!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2009)

HYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 21, 2009)

Fuckin bees, lol...Koon is gunna be a problem.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 21, 2009)

You guys seen the Arcade Infinity matches?

Beastly Tager player, all in HD too !

Misfile


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2009)

Akira said:


> Bang's astral finish has TTGL levels of awesomeness



Not as awesome as Tager's tho. 

Bang's is pretty much just that little scene of art, then a regular punch.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2009)

Hakumen's is fucking pimp. But it looks like a counter move.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Bang's is pretty much just that little scene of art, then a regular punch.


It's far more epic than that. He stabs the opponent with his giant nail (pierces the heavens with his drill), then punches the nail head so hard the opponent ceases to exist. Now that's badass.



			
				Hangatýr said:
			
		

> Hakumen's is fucking pimp. But it looks like a counter move.


That's precisely what it is. Pimp included.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 21, 2009)

Chrome Shelled Regios Episode 24 sub

I'm POSITIVE I hear lyrics to the music. What is this...

Also I've heard that Hakumen is Jin from the future? In their astral finishes, their end poses are the same, other than that I can't find any other correlation.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 21, 2009)

That's _Love so Blue ~Ao no Kodou~_. It's the version of Bullet Dance (Noel's Theme) with lyrics sang by Noel's voice actress.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> It's far more epic than that. He stabs the opponent with his giant nail (pierces the heavens with his drill), then punches the nail head so hard the opponent ceases to exist. Now that's badass.



I didn't see the nail the first time.


----------



## Akira (Jun 21, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> It's far more epic than that. He stabs the opponent with his giant nail (pierces the heavens with his drill), then punches the nail head so hard the opponent ceases to exist. Now that's badass.
> 
> That's precisely what it is. Pimp included.



Bang even has the spiral eyes


----------



## Helix (Jun 21, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Also, Tekken sucks.



You suck!!! 

Hm, 9 more days to kick some arse. I hope Gamestop ships a day before the release date.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 21, 2009)

Who plays like Slayer in this?


----------



## Zenou (Jun 21, 2009)

Akuma said:


> It will be just check your records it will say.



I ordered it in store. Where would I check records?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 22, 2009)

Akira said:
			
		

> Bang even has the spiral eyes


I just realised... that might even be intentional. Guilty Gear has referenced anime and manga before.

Potemkin's _Potemkin Buster_ was a nod to Kinnikuman (Kinniku Buster).
Potemkin's _Heat Knuckle -> Heat Extend_ was a nod to G Gundam (God Finger -> Heat End)
Robo-Ky's _Dame na Yatsu wa Nani o Yattemo Dame!_ was a nod to JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Dio's "Muda! Muda! Muda! Muda! Muda!").

Edit: Can't forget Jam's _Tousai Hyakuretsu Ken_, which is of course a nod to Hokuto no Ken (Hokuto Hyakuretsu Ken).

Even BlazBlue's got at least one anime reference that comes to mind, another super mecha anime reference at that. The Genesic in Genesic Emerald Tager Buster is GaoGaiGar reference.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 22, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> I just realised... that might even be intentional. Guilty Gear has referenced anime and manga before.
> 
> Potemkin's _Potemkin Buster_ was a nod to Kinnikuman (Kinniku Buster).
> Potemkin's _Heat Knuckle -> Heat Extend_ was a nod to G Gundam (God Finger -> Heat End)
> ...



Isn't Baiken based on Kenshin?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking mostly about moves, but yeah, absolutely.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 22, 2009)

Artbook is still quoted as Backordered on my Order History

They wouldn't delay the shipping to wait for those books now would they


----------



## Helix (Jun 22, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Artbook is still quoted as Backordered on my Order History
> 
> They wouldn't delay the shipping to wait for those books now would they



No, but I have a feeling not everyone will get an artbook. I read something about that people who pre-ordered too late will not receive one due to a shortage. Though, that is only a rumor that I've read.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2009)

First, did wanted to make people angry, i just though people would understand what i feel to the rest of the world get this game and me just to wait a date for it. 
Well people don't care.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I know what you mean, however you should hate Microsoft for that because they actually CAN make games region free, and although they knew this game wouldnt come out here anytime soon or ever, thy chose to lock it.



I hate Sony and Microsoft.....70 euros for a game. In fact only Sony have unlocked game, Nintendo and microsoft have they games locked and the game were also locked on PS2. With these new consoles, we can't do something on it to read foreign games because of the updates. They control your console now....



Hangatýr said:


> I used it as a phrase for the general human being, the average Joe.
> 
> But I guess I should've expected it, as you are French.



Sorry if i'm not a good english speaker.....even "the average Joe" i didn't know it before.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

You could always stick with ps2 and lower games, those are much cheaper.

As we advance in tech, so must the prices.

It's not a matter of Sony/Microsoft only trying to make more money, but also the fact that games are costing more and more to create.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 22, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> As we advance in tech, so must the prices.



Whoever taught you that needs his/her teaching license revoked

If you came up with that yourself...well, stop doing that



ShadowXSSSR said:


> No, but I have a feeling not everyone will get an artbook. I read something about that people who pre-ordered too late will not receive one due to a shortage. Though, that is only a rumor that I've read.



Then why bother having the Backordered status? Just so people don't cancel their preorders? Well I wouldn't put it past Gamestop to pull that

Hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Whoever taught you that, needs his/her teaching license revoked
> 
> If you came up with that yourself...well, stop doing that



So you think as it becomes more expensive to create better consoles, the price should be cheaper to buy them then the previous generation? 

There is something required to maintain a company, it's called profit.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2009)

Not my problem is the difference of price from a continent to an other. But well i don't complain too much because of the british pound, we can buy our games cheap (take that Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo)


----------



## Hentai (Jun 22, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I hate Sony and Microsoft.....70 euros for a game. In fact only Sony have unlocked game, Nintendo and microsoft have they games locked and the game were also locked on PS2. With these new consoles, we can't do something on it to read foreign games because of the updates. They control your console now....



Well but Microsoft sometimes has Region Free games too. 
And that makes me pissed. 
They randomly make a game free or not,  games that dont need to be free are, and games that are locked shuold better be free.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well but Microsoft sometimes has Region Free games too.
> And that makes me pissed.
> They randomly make a game free or not,  games that dont need to be free are, and games that are locked shuold better be free.



Yes, i believe they do that's when the release is supposed in the same period. Sony buy the european licence for Ghostbuster and Microsoft didn't predict it so the US verson is region free. I would buy Blazblue if it was region free. I still hope it is but don't want to buy an Euro version in 20??
Well i'll play King of Fighter XII.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 22, 2009)

Game just leaked, getting it now.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 22, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> Game just leaked, getting it now.



wait    wat?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 22, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> Game just leaked, getting it now.



As in going to buy it, right?


----------



## Helix (Jun 22, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Then why bother having the Backordered status? Just so people don't cancel their preorders? Well I wouldn't put it past Gamestop to pull that
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong



Well, one time I ordered Valkyria Chronicles when Gamestop brought the price down to $30 dollars. Unfortunately, when I placed the order, the status was on backorder. So I decided to e-mail Gamestop and they assured me that they'll get more copies in and I will definitely get it in due time. However, in the next two days I checked its status and my order was CANCELED. I e-mailed them again and then they tell me, "Oh, we are not getting any more copies of this game." 

Anyways, I did e-mail Gamestop about the artbooks a couple weeks ago. They told me that the artbook was a pre-order item and they are not guaranteed. Someone else e-mailed Gamestop about the same thing and they said if you don't get one, just e-mail them letting Gamestop know that you did not receive one.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 22, 2009)

The full achievement list is so obscure... I love it.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2009)

I HOPE THERE IS TROPHIES


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I HOPE THERE IS TROPHIES



They'll be there, trophies are now mandatory


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 22, 2009)

Um yes, buying it.....


----------



## destinator (Jun 22, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> The full achievement list is so obscure... I love it.




Love some of them...

Leak doesnt work with Pal consoles =/.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

Akira said:


> They'll be there, trophies are now mandatory



I see you have Haku-men as a sig...we might have to have some mirror matches in the future.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 22, 2009)

destinator said:


> Love some of them...
> 
> Leak doesnt work with Pal consoles =/.





Yea, alot of Pal owners are pissed.


----------



## Akira (Jun 22, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I see you have Haku-men as a sig...we might have to have some mirror matches in the future.




I'd say our mirror matches are pretty much essential 



Hopefully the connection will be able to handle the awesome


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 22, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Link removed
> 
> The full achievement list is so obscure... I love it.



lol




and this guys playing live Link removed


----------



## destinator (Jun 22, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> Yea, alot of Pal owners are pissed.



Well then they are "stupid". There are hardly any JPN(real JPN and not the asian versions) games that work on PAL consoles (you prolly can count them with one or maybe 2 hands), so no surpise with BB .


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 22, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I see you have Haku-men as a sig...we might have to have some mirror matches in the future.



Your Haku-men must face my I Litchi and Noel. :ho


----------



## Helix (Jun 22, 2009)

Ryoshi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, what's with the BANG BANG BANG BA-BA-BA-BANG music....?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2009)

08. Ride the Icening
^ i lol'ed

38. Discouraging Finish!

hahahaha, i'm surprised I didn't see gorilla fate in there too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 22, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:
			
		

> Okay, what's with the BANG BANG BANG BA-BA-BA-BANG music....?


Console-only change (I'd go so far as to call it a bug fix, because frankly the fact that such an awesome song didn't exist before definitely constitutes as a bug). It plays whenever Bang activates Fuurinkazan. It's sang by Hironobu Kageyama, who's pretty famous for singing all the Dragon Ball Z themes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there a link to this epicness of Bang?


----------



## Fenix (Jun 23, 2009)

So with the pirated 360 version going around and all, a lot of videos are showing up on line with the English voices. Ragna, Tager, and Bang are all sounding great so far 

biar

biar


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2009)

I sware I want to kill Tao


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> 08. Ride the Icening
> ^ i lol'ed
> 
> *38. Discouraging Finish*!
> ...



Isnt that called *Distortion Finish*?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> Well then they are "stupid". There are hardly any JPN(real JPN and not the asian versions) games that work on PAL consoles (you prolly can count them with one or maybe 2 hands), so no surpise with BB .





It's the fucking US game they're talking about. It was originally supposed to be region-lock free until M$ started being the dick that they tend to be.


----------



## destinator (Jun 23, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> It's the fucking US game they're talking about. It was originally supposed to be region-lock free until M$ started being the dick that they tend to be.



²

Gawd..., and we were talking about the fucking JPN leak and not the US game .


----------



## Akira (Jun 23, 2009)

Why does Ragna's english voice make him sound about 60 years old?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

destinator said:


> ?
> 
> Gawd..., and we were talking about the fucking JPN leak and not the US game .



A Japanese leak that's completely in English?


----------



## destinator (Jun 23, 2009)

Brazilian style 

Labeld as JPN release by the release group.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2009)

competitionbros said:


> Yea, alot of Pal owners are pissed.



.....



destinator said:


> Well then they are "stupid". There are hardly any JPN(real JPN and not the asian versions) games that work on PAL consoles (you prolly can count them with one or maybe 2 hands), so no surpise with BB .



I often buy asian version because it's cheaper than euro version (i stoped because of the low british pound rate) but there are asian game locked too. There are rumor about the asian version of Blazblue locked. Playasia don't know now, we'll have our answer the 26th of june....


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:
			
		

> A Japanese leak that's completely in English?


Both Japanese and English voices and text are available on both versions. They are effectively the same thing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Both Japanese and English voices and text are available on both versions. They are effectively the same thing.



What ? this game is even dubbed in english ? Well do you think it's necessary to dub it ? Most of future owner of this game are anime fan who will play the game with japanese voice.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Isnt that called *Distortion Finish*?



It is, but for those of us who played the arcade version, there were a few gags among the community on the announcer's engrish and what some of the things she said sounded like.. I believe it started from Mike Z's original guide to game basics..

The wheel of fate is turning - Gorilla fate is turning

Distortion Finish - Discouraging finish.

(unknown words spoken at the 10 sec mark on the clock, presumably "look at time") - Nugget time, nougat time, nuke it time, etc.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh lol 

Nougat time


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope there is the option to put some characters in japanese, and some characters in english, like Street Fighter 4.

It's nice to have a english option, so you can get to know what all their japanese sayings are, as well as if I like the english voice better then the japanese, I can keep it.

"My fight mooooooneey!"


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope there is the option to put some characters in japanese, and some characters in english, like Street Fighter 4.
> 
> It's nice to have a english option, so you can get to know what all their japanese sayings are, as well as if I like the english voice better then the japanese, I can keep it.
> 
> "My fight mooooooneey!"



Thats something i loved about Tekken, every person brabbles in the own language


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Thats something i loved about Tekken, every person brabbles in the own language



Yeah, and Virtual Fighter.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 23, 2009)

I've heard that your online opponents' voices will be whatever settings they chose in their game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, so they will hear your character in english, and you hear their's in japanese for example?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

I will for sure use the Japanese voices


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2009)

If I hear, "INFERNO DIVIDER!".....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> If I hear, "INFERNO DIVIDER!".....



Is that Ragna's move?


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that Ragna's move?



Yes, it is.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ordering my BlazBlue fighting stick right now from P-A. Gonna cost me $175 total.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 23, 2009)

Play Asia?

Aren't those sticks till in preorder status. Do they even have enough


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

Is it a HRAP with full Sanwa or is it a generically shite Hori stick? The PS3 version looks like a HRAP, but the 360 version is definitely an EX2. AKA don't bother.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

The PS3 stick is still in stock. Last I saw the 360 version wasn't. Though I'm reconsidering since I just found out I get snag a SFIV TE stick for $169 (including shipping).

If I do get the TE stick I'd be able to change the template to a custom Litchi one and have all-Sanwa already at my fingertips. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

Otherwise you'd still be better off with a SE Madcatz, truth be told. Modding the EX2 is a right bitch, with the PCB being placed rather oddly and the button-connectors being lame. Plus it's rather small.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 23, 2009)

Hori showing no love for the 360 with the BlazBlue stick. Seems the HRAP-EX is still the best bet when it comes to a stick for the 360 unless you can get a SFIV TE.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

^Not at the prices it seems to go. If you can't get it below $250, it'd be cheaper to get a custom made.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Otherwise you'd still be better off with a SE Madcatz, truth be told. Modding the EX2 is a right bitch, with the PCB being placed rather oddly and the button-connectors being lame. Plus it's rather small.



Yup. I think I'll grab the SF4TE (hard to pass up $169). I always wanted to but was SOL when they went into backorder status a few months ago.

I'll probably pick up a 360 SE when I grab the 360 version sometime later.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

The modding for the SE to get it close to the TE is minimal, too. Replace the buttons and the stick, and you're done. Just go Sanwa, or if you want something with some more fanciness options, Seimitsu.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 23, 2009)

I got lucky when I got my HRAP EX. Plenty in stock and before the SFIV craze hit so I got it for around $120. Rocking Seimetsu buttons and the stock Sanwa stick for it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'll probably end up doing the same thing for the 360 stick. All Sanwa though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

Wait...which system you getting BB for Tom?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Haku-men rules, like a samurai Justice.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

He does look cool, but i heard he isnt well to play.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Better than Potemkin?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 24, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Wait...which system you getting BB for Tom?



PS3.

I'm likely going to double dip for the 360 version but that won't be until late August.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Better than Potemkin?



Potemkin is like 4th best character in GGAC, so, no. lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2009)

Who plays like Slayer, I need to do some research


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think anyone plays like Slayer... But I'm not too sure.

Just main Bang for his epicness.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2009)

You better be aiming for Bang Install every single match.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Potemkin is like 4th best character in GGAC, so, no. lol.



Lol, he's not.
Eddie
Testament
Slayer
Jam
Baiken
May
Venom

Are all better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonder how the tiers will look in GG vs BB.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Wonder how the tiers will look in GG vs BB.



Wonder how you can compare tiers for different games


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Akira said:


> Wonder how you can compare tiers for different games



I mean when they are in the same game. 

As in a crossover game, it's very likely coming.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 24, 2009)

So I ordered my TE stick and it should be coming in next week. Can't wait to have it in my hands.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I mean when they are in the same game.
> 
> As in a crossover game, it's very likely coming.




Ah fair enough, you mentioned comparing a character to Sagat a few pages back in the thread so I assumed that's what you meant.


It's a bit of an irrelevant point anyway though, they'd all be changed until it was one balanced game even though Eddie and Testament would probably still rape.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually someone said Arakune was Sagat, I said he was more like Crimson Viper.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2009)

Nu is Sagat. So fucking dull to watch them in action. Especially mirror matches.

Arakune is B-tier.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Why does V-13 look different sometimes (Robot/no Robot), and why does the Female Voice call her Nu??


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering that as well.

Nu and the human form must be her pretending to be someone else.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 25, 2009)

Because her name was never V in the first place

SakuraGal)

As for the girl/robot thing, that would be story spoiler (along with spoilers of a few other characters mixed in) so you can either wait to play the story mode or go read dustloop/wiki


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 25, 2009)

I like Venom  Not a good Venom player but he's my secondary.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

I like v-13 mecha voice in japanese


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 25, 2009)

MarkMan said:


> Holy shit... the title update from today for BlazBlue improves the netcode SO much... I'm in Southern California and I played versus the same pals I've been playing pre-update (in Ohio and Chicago respectively) and now the connection is just as good as when I play my other socal friends!
> 
> AKSYS/ARC, you guys did an excellent job!
> 
> ...



Sounds very promising.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> As in Bee tier right?



                    .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lol, he's not.
> Eddie
> Testament
> Slayer
> ...



When did this tier list come out? Last tier list I saw Venom was C tier. Granted that was like an 08 tier list, but, I didn't think things would have changed since then.

unrelated - I lol'ed at bee tier.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

You can make the ignorant rage at the notion of Arakune being B-tier, it's fun.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2009)

Ultimate online experience? That single handedly makes it better than SF4's online.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Truth be told, it's hard to be inferior to SFIV's online experience.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Truth be told, it's hard to be inferior to SFIV's online experience.





it is that bad?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 25, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Sounds very promising.



Yeah I saw MarkMan's impressions earlier in the week. It made me all the more excited knowing that so much work was placed into the game.

My pre-order and TE stick couldn't come soon enough.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

I fucking cant wait, 5 days left 

I hope Tales of Vesperia comes tomorrow, so i wont be bored while waiting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> it is that bad?



Yes.

No lobbies, frequent lag, frequent droppers, and a reasonably lousy netcode.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds crappy, i have only tried  Soul Calibur online so far, and since the characters were crappy balanced, 90% of the time you meet the same two characters :ho


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> it is that bad?



Let's just say Soul Calibur 4's online blows SF4 out of the water. SF4 has the worst online for a fighting game. Hell, even SSF2THD Remix is better at online, a lot better.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh dear, lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Burst limit has the worst online period.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2009)

Random fact of the day:

The PS3 version of BlazBlue will enable remote play for the PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Woah, the psp can handle the game?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 25, 2009)

I pre-ordered BlazBlue for 360 today. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Sounds crappy, i have only tried  Soul Calibur online so far, and since the characters were crappy balanced, 90% of the time you meet the same two characters :ho


I really disagree with you.  Soul Calibur IV is well balanced, no character is vastly superior to all the others.  You might be able to make an argument about Ivy but you can't just casually dominate with her.

I've had a way more enjoyable online experience with SCIV compared to SFIV.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Random fact of the day:
> 
> The PS3 version of BlazBlue will enable remote play for the PSP.
> 
> Link removed



Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Woah, the psp can handle the game?


The PSP doesn't run the game, the PS3 does. It's just that the video/audio is streamed to your PSP screen, and you control it via the PSP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> The PSP doesn't run the game, the PS3 does. It's just that the video/audio is streamed to your PSP screen, and you control it via the PSP.



Yeah I know, I'm still surprised.

Bang's install is epic. 

Link removed

I think I'm going to pick him up as a sub now.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 25, 2009)

*Oh great now it's official. Blazblue will never come in Europe, it's official now.
*
Why they lock the game if they don't release it in Europe ? 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I fucking cant wait, 5 days left
> 
> I hope Tales of Vesperia comes tomorrow, so i wont be bored while waiting.



I took it yesterday  .......Tales of Vesperia of course.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 25, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Random fact of the day:
> 
> The PS3 version of BlazBlue will enable remote play for the PSP.



Saw that video earlier today. Really awesome feature to implement for BB.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 26, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Random fact of the day:
> 
> The PS3 version of BlazBlue will enable remote play for the PSP.
> 
> Not something like protecting your comrades/friends instead than abandoning them over fullfilling the rules.


Awesome, really awesome.


LayZ said:


> I pre-ordered BlazBlue for 360 today.
> 
> 
> I really disagree with you.  Soul Calibur IV is well balanced, no character is vastly superior to all the others.  You might be able to make an argument about Ivy but you can't just casually dominate with her.
> ...



Nonononono!

Have you ever heard of Cervantes? or Kilik?'
80-90% of the players in my online experience used them, and always the same overpowered attacks. Especially with Cervantes.
I owned most of the other players though.
Yes most are nicely balanced, but some do have some crazy moves that are not well balanced.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Random fact of the day:
> 
> The PS3 version of BlazBlue will enable remote play for the PSP.
> 
> Not something like protecting your comrades/friends instead than abandoning them over fullfilling the rules.



weird feature! I wonder if I can use the psp like a second controller damn after one stupid accident I just have one dual shock 3.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 26, 2009)

Not sure when they did it but it looks like GameStop finally took the artbook off their preorder page on BlazBlue

Despite having ordered a while ago, my order history still says backordered for the book Zzzzzzzz


*BLAZBLUE GETS A 9.4 FROM IGN*
*BLAZBLUE GETS A 9.4 FROM IGN*
*BLAZBLUE GETS A 9.4 FROM IGN*

ScienceFiction

Holy shit I was not expecting this


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2009)

I wasn't either holy fucking shit. I'm glad I pre-ordered my copy. 

This will hold me off until Tekken. This year is clearly the year of the fighters.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 26, 2009)

That reviewer sounds like such a fanboy, still it's not surprising that IGN would give another bs review.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That reviewer sounds like such a fanboy, still it's not surprising that IGN would give another bs review.



lol, damned if they do damned if they don't.


oh well. bombass score means more people considering it. Means more fighters attention. Means more win for me.

So I'm gettin hype to Street Fighter IV, Blaz Blue, Garou MOTW, KOF 98, KOF XII, Tekken 6, MvC2, and Final Fight 4.

Man year of the fighter indeed. lemme know if i'm missing something.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That reviewer sounds like such a fanboy, still it's not surprising that IGN would give another bs review.



The prototype review make IGN more hated lately =p.

hope the reviewer isn't a total fanboy and this game really is 9 material


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That reviewer sounds like such a fanboy, still it's not surprising that IGN would give another bs review.



It's best to actually pick someone who knows about the field in which he critics, Guilty Gear player, reviews Guilty Gear spin off.


----------



## Helix (Jun 26, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> So I'm gettin hype to Street Fighter IV, Blaz Blue, Garou MOTW, KOF 98, KOF XII, Tekken 6, MvC2, and Final Fight 4.
> 
> Man year of the fighter indeed. lemme know if i'm missing something.



Tatsunoko vs. Capcom... not interested in it myself, but it's something you miss.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 27, 2009)

I completely forgot i've been playing Tatsunoko lol. its actually fun. i like it more than MvC2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't wait to really break that game in when we get a US release, I probly won't be playing the Tatsunoko side much, aside from Tekkaman.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Jun 27, 2009)

Just saw some vids on it and looks decent. Is there a price placed on this already?


----------



## Helix (Jun 27, 2009)

Razing Phoenix said:


> Just saw some vids on it and looks decent. Is there a price placed on this already?



CNN: Jackson dies, almost takes Internet with him.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 27, 2009)

Word on the street (literally) is that the in store price is $50 for the LE


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

$50?

I hope that is true.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 28, 2009)

2 days people :ho


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> 2 days people :ho


THE WHEEL OF FATE IS TURNING


----------



## Hentai (Jun 28, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> THE WHEEL OF FATE IS TURNING




REBEL ONE, ACTION!

Hello evil twin


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Guerilla Fate is turning.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Guerilla Fate is turning.



OH lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2009)

Discouraging Finish!


----------



## Helix (Jun 28, 2009)

Ass throw finish!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> $50?
> 
> I hope that is true.




I miss when I buyed the new games at 49.99....59.99 is a bitch  .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

<3

Damn..i'm addicted to this...the last vid didn't have the entire song so i thought i'd post this .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2009)

What is Install anyway? Is that one of his supers? Seen that video last night btw, win-squared.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> What is Install anyway? Is that one of his supers? Seen that video last night btw, win-squared.



He has a golden twinkling glow and he has access to different moves and high speed, watch about 2/3s in a vid named "dual bang install"...there's 2 of them doing it and then fighting in something that looks more akin to DBZ than a traditional 2d fighter lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah EJ put that up on my request, the theme is to awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

It kinda sucks how on the online your foes will be whatever language they have for their own game though. Anyone knows if there is in your room or char profile title or whatever they have, a place where you can write "please use the original japanese voices!" ?


I was watching this vid with ragna fighting his sister and she was speaking english...damn...it didn't sound cute at all...nothing compared to her real voice >.<


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It kinda sucks how on the online your foes will be whatever language they have for their own game though. Anyone knows if there is in your room or char profile title or whatever they have, a place where you can write "please use the original japanese voices!" ?
> 
> 
> I was watching this vid with ragna fighting his sister and she was speaking english...damn...it didn't sound cute at all...nothing compared to her real voice >.<



You cant make them do that, Im guessing that casual gamers are all going to use english voices. Or people Who dont like reading


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Akuma said:


> You cant make them do that, Im guessing that casual gamers are all going to use english voices. Or people Who dont like reading



I can sure as hell kick them out of my rooms .


Casual gamers will most likely run away after a round of horrid torture if not disconnect in the middle of it...but i don't wanna be facing a good foe for 20some matches with his stupid dub distracting me from my mad skillz .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

Watching that Dual Bang Install video just reminded me of the only negative thing in the game. It's a vocal mess. >.<


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It kinda sucks how on the online your foes will be whatever language they have for their own game though. Anyone knows if there is in your room or char profile title or whatever they have, a place where you can write "please use the original japanese voices!" ?
> 
> 
> I was watching this vid with ragna fighting his sister and she was speaking english...damn...it didn't sound cute at all...nothing compared to her real voice >.<



I love this feature, it's a interesting concept.

I will be riding the english voices all day.

"Be absorbed!"

Arakune sounds plain badass in english.

I suggest you stay away from ranked matches though, from what I've seen on the stream, even some japanese players use the english voices, since they were included on the japanese version as well.

It's funny that weaboos are scared off by this feature. >>


----------



## Fenix (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh cut it out weeaboos

Japanese doesn't make every voice automatically superior, you're just less likely to find the words dumb and cheesy since you didn't grow up in that culture even if you do understand a word or two

My personal decision on voice rests entirely on Rachel, hopefully she'll be alright  



> "98% of the internet population has a Myspace. If you're part of the 2% that can resist stupid fads, copy and paste this into your signature."



Sigs like this is a fad in itself bro


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

I heard Rachels English voice during EscapingJails streams. It's okay I guess, she has an accent.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Oh cut it out weeaboos
> 
> Japanese doesn't make every voice automatically superior, you're just less likely to find the words dumb and cheesy since you didn't grow up in that culture even if you do understand a word or two
> 
> ...


I actually do know japanese so it's not so much about something being cheesy as it is about it being original. Take the anime "beck" for example, the original version has  quite a bit of english dialogue in it...and i was perfectly fine with that.


Rachel in JP sounds like a tsundere/ojousama type...i hope you get what that means...and why there's no way of encapsulating her in english lol.





> I love this feature, it's a interesting concept.
> 
> I will be riding the english voices all day.
> 
> ...


 Can't do that, i'm too competitive by nature lol. I'll be getting this on ps3 so i hope at least some of them will be using the JP voices...i can't imagine how it'll be for anime fans who get the 360 version...poor poor people .


Btw, is it true that europe won't be getting this? I caught that somewhere...sounds fishy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but the opening is pretty catchy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

So tempting to watch...

Must wait till I get my copy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So tempting to watch...
> 
> Must wait till I get my copy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't get that at first.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I actually do know japanese so it's not so much about something being cheesy as it is about it being original. Take the anime "beck" for example, the original version has  quite a bit of english dialogue in it...and i was perfectly fine with that.
> 
> 
> Rachel in JP sounds like a tsundere/ojousama type...i hope you get what that means...and why there's no way of encapsulating her in english lol. Can't do that, i'm too competitive by nature lol. I'll be getting this on ps3 so i hope at least some of them will be using the JP voices...i can't imagine how it'll be for anime fans who get the 360 version...poor poor people .
> ...



There's a difference between knowing the language and understanding the culture. I'd love to sit here and give examples for hours but FFS it's a game thread 

Yes I've watched enough shitty anime to know what Rachel's archtype is. It's not exactly unique to Japanese you know, maybe you ought to watch more movies and shows  Of course I won't pretend it'll have the exact same feel even if done right, there will always be things lost in translation, especially for these games which aren't known to have the greatest 

Europe doesn't have it right now but they can import the PS3 version. 360 version is region locked however.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I didn't get that at first.



Nobody does, then they think it over and it finally hits them and that's what causes the lulz .





> There's a difference between knowing the language and understanding the culture. I'd love to sit here and give examples for hours but FFS it's a game thread
> 
> Yes I've watched enough shitty anime to know what Rachel's archtype is. It's not exactly unique to Japanese you know, maybe you ought to watch more movies and shows Of course I won't pretend it'll have the exact same feel even if done right, there will always be things lost in translation, especially for these games which aren't known to have the greatest
> 
> Europe doesn't have it right now but they can import the PS3 version. 360 version is region locked however.


 The ojousama type would be some noble british lady type in nonJP movies i suppose...though tsundere i haven't seen in any other culture, sure, some girls generally act mean and silently feel different...but it's not the same since it doesn't generate attraction in other cultural settings like it does in the japanese one, it's mostly something creating antipathy. 


As for the european version, i was asking if there was ever gonna be a european version, cause i read that there was not and it sounded weird.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 28, 2009)

The opening is pretty catchy, i liked it.

Can't wait, only two days left.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope they release a Blazblue OVA, I would love to watch it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys saw the DLC on live?

Apparently all the noobs crying over SF4's difficulty and their inability to beat seth and unlock chars hit home...they put up ingame unlockables as dlc for 80 points each...apparently for people who prefer to buy their characters as opposed to unlocking them XD.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd rather have Dudley, player lobbies and the ability to turn the fucking input leniency off.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd rather have Dudley, player lobbies and the ability to turn the fucking input leniency off.



Wrong thread?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope, in response to your weeaboo-self's post about the QQing of SF nubs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Nope, in response to your weeaboo-self's post about the QQing of SF nubs.



I was talking about blaz blue dlc, not SF4 dlc. I'm sure dudley would be a fine SF4 char but he has no place here. 
Translation by Unokpasabaxaki

I just used SF4 as an example of why they'd do that with their dlc.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 28, 2009)

I never bothered unlocking Seth either. Zero motivation to play everyone through Arcade


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 28, 2009)

The games looks awesome, I might buy it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You guys saw the DLC on live?
> 
> Apparently all the noobs crying over SF4's difficulty and their inability to beat seth and unlock chars hit home...they put up ingame unlockables as dlc for 80 points each...apparently for people who prefer to buy their characters as opposed to unlocking them XD.



 I haven't gotten around to getting Gouken and Seth yet, I almost had Gouken, till I tried to chip Seth to end it with his no life, and he fucking ultra'd me, then I just haven't tried since then.

Only had the game for about month now though, but only attempted twice to get him.

It's interesting that they included the unlockable content option, but I guess people would rather pay for their Astral Heat, then play through the awesome Arcade mode. I really don't think they should play if they don't have the time, or dedication, to at least play through Arcade mode, as this game looks like it will take some dedication to get at least decent.

The characters are all playable from the start, so now you can jump right into online play.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Gouken is the man...so much potential and explosive comboability under certain situations.

I had seth about a week after getting the game...it wasn't that hard unlocking them all after getting used to it for a while.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

I would of tried harder if I actually cared about him, Seth is just so lame. xD

Some combo hype, little tutorial.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I would of tried harder if I actually cared about him, Seth is just so lame. xD



And his ingame self does about 30% less damage and has about 40% less life than his boss self.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 28, 2009)

Dude I can't wait I don't know who I want to play first. Noel looks really cool so far but Rachel is awesome too.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sure some messing around in Story Mode and Practice will decide for you quickly 

I just hope mine comes with the artbook, come on Gamestop don't let me down


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 28, 2009)

Fenix said:


> I'm sure some messing around in Story Mode and Practice will decide for you quickly
> 
> I just hope mine comes with the artbook, come on Gamestop don't let me down



Indeed this is true and I love the cover of the art book. :3


> i can't imagine how it'll be for anime fans who get the 360 version...poor poor people .



Fuck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow just wow.
And wtf is Melty Blood.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Do you know how hard it is to read the subs when the spoken language is your own language



Maybe.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 29, 2009)

How are those MadCatz SF4 SE Sticks for PS3? 

this.

Or the even cheaper Hori PS3 $50 sticks

this.


Can't see myself shelling out so much for a SF4 TE or a BB Stick from Play-Asia


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

I like my good ol controller.


----------



## Akira (Jun 29, 2009)

Fenix said:


> How are those MadCatz SF4 SE Sticks for PS3?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I can't speak for the SFIV SE stick myself but the FS3 is horrible. It was my first stick and I don't ever want to play using it again. I've heard the SE stick is pretty good though, it's also quite moddable so you can swap out the parts for sanwa/semitsu/whatever you want really.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be using this baby: 



TE SF4 sticks are good too.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

So does anyone think that this game will be sold out like SF4 was on release?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2009)

Most likely since every first version will be a LE for the price of a RE...and this wasn't produced in as many numbers as SF4 was i think.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

Fenix said:


> How are those MadCatz SF4 SE Sticks for PS3?
> 
> Brazil stuns USA 3-2
> 
> ...



Just get the SE and mod it with Sanwa. They're all quick-release, so it won't take more than half an hour, tops. Another one you might consider is the Hori Real Arcade Pro, though it might be a bit expensive.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just get the SE and mod it with Sanwa. They're all quick-release, so it won't take more than half an hour, tops. Another one you might consider is the Hori Real Arcade Pro, though it might be a bit expensive.



I think its cheaper now, like 100 $ I think


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Most likely since every first version will be a LE for the price of a RE...and this wasn't produced in as many numbers as SF4 was i think.



Crap. 
Looks like this is going to be hell for me once again, as I didn't pre-order a copy. If I pre-ordered today, when do you think I would get it by?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I think its cheaper now, like 100 $ I think



Only if they're in stock. On the internet they're still going for 200+.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 29, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Crap.
> Looks like this is going to be hell for me once again, as I didn't pre-order a copy. If I pre-ordered today, when do you think I would get it by?



You should still be able to get one when It comes out lol, unless your gamestop is super hype on fighting games.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully the Gamestop nearest me even gets the game, since they are pretty recent.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe I should've preordered it lol.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 29, 2009)

I ordered it from Videogamesplus.ca

69$ :ho

Thats still only 55€, which is good or a game in Europe, most games cost like 60-70 € here


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2009)

The LE is still a great deal none the less.

The Standard Edition is coming soon later this year I think.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

Called the Gamestop close to me, asked if they were getting Blazblue, and they said that it will be in stores on July 2nd. What the fuck?!  They also said it will be for 69.99. I live in Canada btw, Ontario. Oh well, while you guys are all getting your full 24hours of practice in before me, I'll be watching vids and reading SRK or dustloop. Gonna go pre-order that bitch tomorrow.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 29, 2009)

IT'S COMING OUT TOMORROW!!...well, for me anyways


----------



## Hentai (Jun 29, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Called the Gamestop close to me, asked if they were getting Blazblue, and they said that it will be in stores on July 2nd. What the fuck?!  They also said it will be for 69.99. I live in Canada btw, Ontario. Oh well, while you guys are all getting your full 24hours of practice in before me, I'll be watching vids and reading SRK or dustloop. Gonna go *pre-order that bitch tomorrow*.



BAAAAAD Idea


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2009)

I just got called from Amy or whatever that girl's name is from gamestop. I'll get my copy tomorrow.

Also I hope you dudes reserved the limited edition one and not the standard one. The standard one comes out July 28th...lol


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope it comes in on Tuesday so I can pick it up from work.
:3


----------



## destinator (Jun 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I ordered it from Videogamesplus.ca
> 
> 69$ :ho
> 
> Thats still only 55?, which is good or a game in Europe, most games cost like 60-70 ? here



Uh? When did you preorder? I preordered just a few days ago and payed 48? o.O.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm gonna be using this baby:
> 
> 
> 
> TE SF4 sticks are good too.



Oo that's nice, I may get one of those.


About the game, I didn't preorder, but I'm not worried, Ohio isn't big on fighting games, or anime games in general, it's always easy to pick up a copy of one.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Going to be a rude post so here we go:

WHAT THE FUCK!??!!?

My Order History on Gamestop.com says both my artbook AND the game are being Backordered !?!?!? FUCK!?!? No call from GS either

WHAT THE FUCK YO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Getting 360 or PS3 version?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oo that's nice, I may get one of those.
> 
> 
> About the game, I didn't preorder, but I'm not worried, Ohio isn't big on fighting games, or anime games in general, it's always easy to pick up a copy of one.



If you are picking one up at a gamestop it might be a little tuff since if the game didn't get alot of pre-orders they only send about 2-4 copies.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> BAAAAAD Idea



Why is it a bad idea? I don't want to fuck anything up.


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Going to be a rude post so here we go:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!??!!?
> 
> ...



Me too, man! 

Chapter 002: The Key


----------



## MueTai (Jun 29, 2009)

So from the gameplay I've seen this looks like a combo-heavy game ala the MvC series?  Fuck, those are my favorite kind of fighting games, I wish it came out on the Wii...



Fenix said:


> Going to be a rude post so here we go:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!??!!?
> 
> ...



lol, oh gamestop.  

<-- Amazon nuthugger


----------



## Fenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just get the SE and mod it with Sanwa. They're all quick-release, so it won't take more than half an hour, tops. Another one you might consider is the Hori Real Arcade Pro, though it might be a bit expensive.





Akuma said:


> I think its cheaper now, like 100 $ I think




So what's main difference between the HRAP and the SF4 TE ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2009)

Fenix said:


> So what's main difference between the HRAP and the SF4 TE ?



Besides the weight and shape, the parts on the TE stick are all Sanwa (high quality arcade parts) The HRAP has Hori stock parts.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2009)

Ashley called me.  Tomorrow it is. :3


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 29, 2009)

I called GS just to make sure, apparently my copy is at the warehouse ready to ship. My thing says pending though, so has me a bit worried.

Would have been so much easier just to order at my local GS, but that damn artbook is so enticing.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2009)

Pre-ordered. It's gonna be in stores on the 2nd here, so I had to confirm that I would get my copy either on Wednesday or on release/day after release. They said since Wednesday is a Canadian holiday, meaning no work, they will either call me tomorrow or on Thursday morning. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2009)

Ashley called me too. That means I get it tomorrow?!

EDIT: Just called my GameStop and it does come out tomorrow. Awesome.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 29, 2009)

I got some recording, it might have been Ashley?  Whoever it was she was really excited when she said "CALAMITY TRIGGER"! 

They said tomorrow but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep same call and I noticed that myself. Call your GS. Mine said they are scheduled it for tomorrow but they don't know the time but still call to make sure.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2009)

So..her name is Ashley.

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

That bitch never called me back.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

I always thought Donkey was in on something nobody else had, due to him having the job he has, he made it seem like he was getting private calls by calling her that name, like they were best friends.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I always thought Donkey was in on something nobody else had, due to him having the job he has, he made it seem like he was getting private calls by calling her that name, like they were best friends.



Wow dude wow. They might be "close" friends.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wow dude wow. They might be "close" friends.



I see what you did there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, heres some of my Blazblue gameplay, rate how good i am, i just got it a few days ago so go easy XD

special

special

look to the right for some more of my gameplay


----------



## Barry. (Jun 29, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> Hey guys, heres some of my Blazblue gameplay, rate how good i am, i just got it a few days ago so go easy XD
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Your Jin would get owned by any decent player.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2009)

Lulz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

shyakugaun said:


> Hey guys, heres some of my Blazblue gameplay, rate how good i am, i just got it a few days ago so go easy XD
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



Was Haku-men and Ragna even trying? 

What I'm amazed by is how awesome putting your own stage music is, or was that with the stage music completly off and playing the other music off your hardrive?

You should use the original version of Daft Punk's song.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 29, 2009)

shyakugaun said:
			
		

> i just got it a few days ago so go easy XD





			
				Lockon Stratos said:
			
		

> Your Jin would get owned by any decent player.


Going easy is evidently not how we do things here.

That said, you've got a very long road ahead of you, shyakugaun. Given time and dedication however, along that road you will suddenly develop a strong yearning... a yearning for knowledge. It is at that point that you will return and ask for help once more, and we will gladly show you the way (to Dustloop, most likely). At this point, I shall give you just this first bit of advice:- Bursting early is suicide. Don't do it.


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Game and artbook shipped! It'll be here thursday. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

To those who got it - so what do you think of the game so far?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Fuck V-13.



But she is full of love and swords. 

 at that loss of Jin's, he had that.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeez, can we stop the v13 hate 

She's no MetaKnight, but more of a Sagat level and we all know it's not like Sagat won every tournament ever 

Also GameStop is finally showing my artbook and game as shipped

WOooT

So as Overnight Air...I should be getting it....Tuesday or Wednesday!?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Jeez, can we stop the v13 hate
> 
> She's no MetaKnight, but more of a Sagat level and we all know it's not like Sagat won every tournament ever



Meta Knight isn't broken either, they are about even level with there dominance tho.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Meta Knight isn't broken either, they are about even level with there dominance tho.



Wasn't Meta banned?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wasn't Meta banned?



No, the community came to the consensus not to ban.

He was banned at a few scrub tournies, like Seth was banned in SF4 in some tournies.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 30, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Also GameStop is finally showing my artbook and game as shipped
> 
> WOooT
> 
> So as Overnight Air...I should be getting it....Tuesday or Wednesday!?



Same, mines says its suppose to come in today for scheduled delivery. Can't wait.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Meta Knight isn't broken either, they are about even level with there dominance tho.


I don't care what anyone says, MK was THE reason I stopped playing Brawl.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Me sucking at Brawl made me stop playing it. :ho


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> rape you noobs.






I bet you wanna rape us good.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

Arakune will indeed rape you.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably getting the game on Thursday or Friday, maybe even Saturday. If God grants miracles, I could probably get it tomorrow. When I get it though, I'm gonna play through the story mode a bit first before I start going online. Get acquainted with the characters and see which I like best.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 30, 2009)

Says my order will be in on Thursday too. Can't wait 



Biscuits said:


> Arakune will indeed rape you.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2009)

^ You live in Canada?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

*BEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 30, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ^ You live in Canada?



nope. why?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2009)

^ You said that you'd be getting yours on Thursday, and that's when the game is officially in stores over here. Damn Canada.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm having it delivered to my home and tracking says it should be here by then, which is perfect since I have Friday off


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfect for me since I'm out of school for the summer.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone know if the PS3 version will have custom soundtracks?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

I noticed something, it's not V-13, it's v-13. The difference is that V is the english letter "VE" but v is the lowercase greek letter "N" which explains how v-13 is refered to as Nu (well...in greek it's Nee but it's close enough )


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there a custom sound track feature?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Is there a custom sound track feature?



Why would you want that? The OST is beyond orgasmic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone know if the PS3 version will have custom soundtracks?



This is what I want to know.

I like the soundtrack alot, but I will grow bored of it in around 2-3 years, so having custom tracks will be great.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

I will never get bored of bang install...not in 2-3000 years.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Why would you want that? The OST is beyond orgasmic.



Because I keep hearing people mentioning it so I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

We should play a few tomorrow Dreikoo. :3


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> We should play a few tomorrow Dreikoo. :3



I'm not sure i'll have it, my order was gonna be late so i'm gonna have to wait like a week more sadly.

I'm brushing up my skills playing GG:XXS. 


Chipp FTW!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

EHHHHHH Why Slash?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

That's the only one i have at my disposal right now. (i let people borrow my ps2 games too much >.>)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

Also, I don't recommend anyone play online until you have learned your characters bread and butter combos. This is not SF4, you wont win with sweeps and dragon punches.

For combos and such check on dustloop.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Also, I don't recommend anyone play online until you have learned your characters bread and butter combos. This is not SF4, you wont win with sweeps and dragon punches.
> 
> For combos and such check on dustloop.



Don't worry...i know when i suck better than everyone else...and i never did that on SF4's online either .

I usually tend to first do every offline thing and then go online...so all 12 storymodes plus added training with each char before and the extra modes like survival should brace me enough. It's not like i'll start with ranked fights anyways.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

Member Picture / Video Thread

Nice trailer. I didn't know that the American GG players are the ones behind the tutorials.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Pfft I'm going online first thing to show off my suck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> <3
> 
> Nice trailer. I didn't know that the American GG players are the ones behind the tutorials.



 at "Get hyped"

I don't think I can get anymore hyped, been saying that for a while. xD

I wonder if Heartnana was in on the tutorial.



KojiDarth said:


> Pfft I'm going online first thing to show off my suck.



Same.

I'm going straight online and using "GURL FRIEND!" over and over again.

That's in this game right?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 30, 2009)

VideogamesPlus didnt send mine away yet, i am pissed :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

I think those are all West Coast players, since the company is based in California. HeartNana is in Japan at the moment.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I think those are all West Coast players, since the company is based in California. HeartNana is in Japan at the moment.



Ahh yes that's right, then hopefully some other well known players.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Just did a quick romanji capture of bang install : 



> Bang! banbanbang! BaNg damashii! Tatakaou koto no kougetsu hodo ni~
> 
> Bang! banbanbang! BaNg damashii! Kienai hodou wo yamaku yaku hodo ni!
> 
> ...



Read this while listening to it, you'll 100% be able to sing along .


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess I'll be playing online with you guys in about a week. Wish I could get my games first-day here. =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Same deal over here my booby lady fan friend


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2009)

HEY GAIZ GAMESTOP SAYS IM STILL GETTING AN ARTBOOK FRIKKIN SWEET


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

U suk .....


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Strawhats
> 
> Nice trailer. I didn't know that the American GG players are the ones behind the tutorials.


I talked to Veteru on MSN about a month or two ago regarding if he had any idea what Ragna's best combo ending in 6C was. He saw where I was going with it and asked if I was thinking of the largest combo that'd go into his Astral Heat. I'm like "Yeah, I want to see what the largest legal amount of damage you can do in one combo is, and given that Black Onslaught does like 15,001 damage, it seems like the way to go." (somewhat invalidated now given Litchi's Chuuren Pootoo does 20,101, but whatever). He told me to wait until the tutorial DVD.

Cue today. The very last combo in that trailer.

Me, upon watching it: "...you son of a bitch."


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm completely wet behind the ears when it comes to BlazBlue and GG in general.  This is gonna be fun learning.  Boobies ftw!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm completely wet behind the ears when it comes to BlazBlue and GG in general.  This is gonna be fun learning.  Boobies ftw!



Finally, a game you've not spent a thousand hours at past iterations of...i never thought i'd see the day .


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Finally, a game you've not spent a thousand hours at past iterations of...i never thought i'd see the day .



LOL.  The last one I played was Accent Core and I remember throwing my controller when fighting Order Sol.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol Order Sol that bastard...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

How similar are games like Guilty Gear and this to more traditional games from Capcom and SNK?

I am totally foreign to this developers previous games


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

^ All I can tell you is that you should not go into this game thinking with a SF mentality.  Every character is worlds different and you should just pretty much pick one and go all the way, for the most part.  I hear BlazBlue is easier to get into than GG though.

I guess if anything... think more MvC2 than SF or KoF, FF, etc.


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2009)

Damnit, I cannot wait till thursday to play this. It's at Philadelphia right now, so I'm hoping it can be here tomorrow instead.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

I has it yay 
But no art book boo 





Edit: I looked at the leader boards on the 360 and top 3 are Jin players followed by Rachel and Carl. And some people have over 500wins already.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Lol Order Sol that bastard...



In slash he is the final boss...one super of his if it hits you for a counter does over 95% damage >_>...and he has this healing move and infinite energy to reuse it again and again...only way to win is using those instant kill specials lol.





> Edit: I looked at the leader boards on the 360 and top 3 are Jin players followed by Rachel and Carl. And some people have over 500wins already.


The 360 version has been out for the arrg pirates for a while...that prolly explains it. I don't think there's time even if you played straight from yesterday to now for 500 matches to be held lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2009)

Should be getting my copy a little later today. ^_^


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2009)

Ill have it by the 2nd, dont worry Ill play u guys soon just add me


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

PS3 version?

edit: nvm, just saw your sig, my psn is the same as my nick here.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 30, 2009)

Just noticed the edited thread title, and just to be nitpicky, there is no "The" in the title.

At any rate, I just gotta wait it out until my import arrives, and I'm desperately trying not to go crazy.

Edit: There we go. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Just noticed the edited thread title, and just to be nitpicky, there is no "The" in the title.
> 
> At any rate, I just gotta wait it out until my import arrives, and I'm desperately trying not to go crazy.



Try not to watch too many vids...i did that yesterday and i'm still recovering today .


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Try not to watch too many vids...i did that yesterday and i'm still recovering today .


I've spent the past couple of months doing more or less nothing _but_ watching vids.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

You've royally screwed yourself then...your ava-sig set don't help much either .


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

Game came in today through UPS]

Artbook is frankly....a letdown 

Currently eating 

PSN: Cratered for anyone who wants to...well I haven't even played 



Dreikoo said:


> I noticed something, it's not V-13, it's v-13. The difference is that V is the english letter "VE" but v is the lowercase greek letter "N" which explains how v-13 is refered to as Nu (well...in greek it's Nee but it's close enough )



Just noticed?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

So I am not a Ragna player for damn sure. And I've played Jin for a total of 15min and this guy is Sub-zero on crack.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

> Just noticed?


Well, it was like 3 days ago the first time i saw how they spelled her name instead of reading it typed in a forum.

I tend to not overspoil myself with vids..unlike someone here .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

If you're serious about the game, you'd watch videos.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> If you're serious about the game, you'd watch videos.



I wasn't that serious before about a week ago, it certainly was in my radar but i only got really into it around then. Like i said, i don't OVERspoil myself, i've seen enough vids to get some basic idea of how it'll be...and i know i'm maining Bang .


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2009)

When is the standard version being released? I don't want to shelve out the extra money for the LE


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

LE is normal game-price. You won't see a SE for months.


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> LE is normal game-price. You won't see a SE for months.



I'm looking on ebay and the LE is £55, importing the Japanese version (which I'm assuming is the SE and in Japanese) is around £40, which is the normal game price for me in the UK.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

In USA they sell it for $60 like any other new game.


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2009)

Europe, fucked over yet again..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like it's time for a revolution, eh? 

I know how it is...used to live in greece for years. I still remember how long it took us to get FFX....and of course we never got chrono trigger.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 30, 2009)

So tempted to move up my Amazon pre-order to one-day shipping but it wouldn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 30, 2009)

So my order is beeing sent soon, cant wait 

Will probably be one of the first Europeans to get this


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

God I love Jin.

Edit: YES I WON MY FIRST RANKED RIGHT!, and is there anyway to see the Code Cards online?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm online if anyone wants to play just hit me up. PSN MR_biscuits


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAH got my consecutive win achievement.

3-0 BABY YEAH!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone else agree on how to kill Jin

just block.


It seems like everyone does the same thing


the ride icening thing and I block and it leaves them so open.







This game is really fun. So fresher and funner then SF4. Feels limitless.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll be sticking with Haku-men and Carl...who has a HUGE learning curve (Dio makes that clap loop look SOO EASY when it's anything but, lol) but oh well, love him all the same...


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm LOVING the Story Mode so far

Noel is also very easy to use


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah just beat arcade with Jin :3 and it seemed pretty easy on normal and I'm not too sure I'm understanding the story so much around him.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 30, 2009)

Just ran through with story mode with Rachel a bit of a difficult character to take control of but Im getting used to her.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

It seems you gotta jump all sorts of loops to get a 100% unlock for a character, not to mention replay it a few times. 

I got 87% Rachel and I didn't face v13 once. I got Noel through all the way without a single Choice coming up and I only got 51%....

Also all the stories intersect it seems. It's pretty whacky


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Teehee now I'm 5-0 and level three. Had a good round against Noel.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 30, 2009)

Noel scrubs online steadily mashing that D button, lol...


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude wtf is with the Haku-men players there freaking whooping my ass.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been alternating between Rachel, Tao and Noel Online trying to get used to them QCFs after playing Balrog for so long

Awful results so far 



Oh and ran into Biscuits lol, lost all matches

Edit: Number 1 points player on PSN is a Tager player


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

I got my copy, bout to play.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2009)

Got the last copy at Gamestop, fuck yeah. Probably take a day or 2 to play offline before I head onto the online arena.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

Some story unlock clues for anyone who want try 

36 Seconds Song Preview

Contains spoilers though, so don't highlight them if you don't want to see


----------



## Barry. (Jun 30, 2009)

Any advice on how a Noel user(me) can beat an Iron Tager user? That guy is plain out frustrating to play against.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Bang never fails to impress: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Guess we know why he's in love with Lichi now .


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Bang never fails to impress:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Noel, look at her reaction!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL , that was you Fenix? lol Good games. I ended up getting 25 straight before I took a break. Gotta love those Noel scrubs...
I perfected a few people and had a rage quit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 30, 2009)

Haha, the rage quits....here we go....


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 30, 2009)

So like, EU Release much ?
I'm probably gonna have to import it, right guys?
*starts browsing the intarwebz for online shops -_-


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have a PS3 then just get it from GS.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know they shipped internationally as well, or are you talking about the GS's in EU countries, because the Netherlands doesn't have any GS's here...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2009)

They ship out there I believe, I think that's how Final_Ultima got it. You'll have to check on the site.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

MegamanXZero said:


> So like, EU Release much ?
> I'm probably gonna have to import it, right guys?
> *starts browsing the intarwebz for online shops -_-



Can't import if you're 360


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 30, 2009)

k thx guys, yeah I was planning on getting it for the PS3 all along so. No problem there  I'll check into it, thx again !


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2009)

How are the buttons setup on the actual arcade cab for BB? Is it:

B C D  or   A B C
A x x   ---     D x x ?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 30, 2009)

You can choose between either of those two.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Haha, the rage quits....here we go....



They'll get their PSNs red flagged, according to Aksys.



			
				KanedaGS from GAF said:
			
		

> KanedaGS from Aksys here... I thought I'd just chime in here to say that a patch is coming for the PS3 which will address the online issues some of you may have experienced, we're just waiting on the requisite approvals. Also, some localization issues were fixed as well as the addtion of double-blind selection in ranked matches. Oh, and for you rage quitters, if you do it enough times you'll get a redflag on your PSN name in the game. You may now go about your business.



Word up including some info on the upcoming patch with double-blind selections.  Good job Aksys!


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 30, 2009)

So from i gather there's lots of Noel scrubs online eh? Should be easy pickings for me when i get online later......., not really. I'm a scrub V-13 player myself probably .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> You can choose between either of those two.



Yeah I read up some more on it and found that both layouts were selectable in the arcades apparently. Option B seems more natural to me so going with that.

Also, Arakune is such good zoning abilities. Arghhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2009)

Tager's 720 isn't easy like Zangief's.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2009)

This is tortureee!
I have to wait until at least Thursday!!


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

Tenkkai said:


> So from i gather there's lots of Noel scrubs online eh? Should be easy pickings for me when i get online later......., not really. I'm a scrub V-13 player myself probably .



1. Select Noel
2. Mash down D
3. ??
4. Potential Profit depending opponent


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 30, 2009)

Fenix said:


> 1. Select Noel
> 2. Mash down D
> 3. ??
> 4. Potential Profit depending opponent



Hmm, i think this strategy works with V-13 also. Just mix it up with a bit of C forward and all is well.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't beat a Hakuman player to save my life.
Goddammit


----------



## Fenix (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I don't really get Hakumen either I should probably read up on him tomorrow when I have time

Too tired right now from mashing D and setting up Frogs to continue


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Yeah I don't really get Hakumen either I should probably read up on him tomorrow when I have time
> 
> Too tired right now from *mashing D* and setting up Frogs to continue




Yeah that's my strat too.
:ho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone know how long story mode is?

EDIT: Nevermind, just beat some of Ragna's so I assume I'm going to have to keep playing it different ways to get the rest of them.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I don't understand what to do exactly, like do I have to lose on purpose because I did the 2 different choices with Jin and I'm only at 63%.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

100% also includes some "death" scenes, so yes to get 100% you have to replay it a few times. However for unlocking the True End story, you only need to get a Clear End for everyone first, which can be done depending on Choices and if you *Distortion Finished* everyone or a combination of both, it's basically really tedious 

Quoting myself from the previous page for a partial guide somebody put up on Dustloop, the big spoilers are all spoilertagged in the thread so just make sure you don't highlight them



Fenix said:


> Some story unlock clues for anyone who want try
> 
> Answer to The Eye of the Moon


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Fenix for confirming. 


EDIT:


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> EDIT:
> *Spoiler*: __



I was really hoping those things would b in the art book but they weren't  

The artbook was pretty...boring, except for Nirvana's bare breasts 

EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK LOL

You originally had a Rachel+Noel picture when I clicked the thread, and now it's the Arakune flowchart?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah I miss linked sorry.
And here more LULZ!
Plus I posted that NoelxRachel pick above, 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tone (Jul 1, 2009)

This game is hard


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Tone said:


> This game is hard



Who are you playing as?


----------



## Tone (Jul 1, 2009)

V13.

I mean I could probably sit there and spam swords all day, but I'm really just trying to figure out what I'm doing, seeing when to use what, etc.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Tone said:


> V13.
> 
> I mean I could probably sit there and spam swords all day, but I'm really just trying to figure out what I'm doing, seeing when to use what, etc.




Well from what I played in training with her "Don't take my advice like its from a real master" but alot of her Drive attacks are mid-long range and her sword tail spinning thing is the close range but its a lot of keeping your opponent at a mid range distance, or so what I gather might wanna ask Fenix though. 


And some more lulz.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

I suck major hard with Ragna, but I'm  okay with Targer.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I suck major hard with Ragna, but I'm  okay with Targer.



I don't know if it's just me but Ragna plays kinda sluggish for my tastes. Haven't tried Targer though, I just know I haven't been beaten by a Targer player yet. 


FUCK YOU HAKUMEN AND DESTROYING MY UNDEFEATED STREAK!


----------



## LayZ (Jul 1, 2009)

Got the game today and I suck at it. 

Trying to find out a good move to counter rush down against Litchi.  I always mess up when I try the 623 D.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2009)

Been handing some Noel ass with Nu.  God, I love her keep away game. 

This game is much more up my alley than SFIV.  Attack, attack, attack, attack, attack.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Wtf gundamn pic?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wtf gundamn pic?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyUWkTVQXVw[/YOUTUBE]

Eh, this is somewhat better representing what I mean.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

I GET IT NOW!

And btw I just fought Bang and he did some crazy ass special that started playing really loud power ranger jpop epic music...wtf and he went super saiyen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

The power of science!

Man I thought I was bad, but these people.....

Mashing could give them better results.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> The power of science!
> 
> Man I thought I was bad, but these people.....
> 
> Mashing could give them better results.



Dude there is a Neol player with 18-100, just wow.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys seem to be having so much fun. 
I can't wait to get mine and play online with all of you.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> You guys seem to be having so much fun.
> I can't wait to get mine and play online with all of you.



Indeed great fun and frustration to be had. 



Edit: Ok so wow after fighting a semi-skilled Nu player I offically say that I will never want to fight a Nu player again. (Still won though )


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2009)

FLowchart fucking Jin. 

Black color, mashes on C....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

3 ragequits in a row.
WTF!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth you play on PSN?
Biscuits, I look forward to getting raped by your Arakune.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 1, 2009)

That Arakune flowchart has been pretty much every Arakune I've fought online. Still trying to mess with each of the characters to find someone I like though Ragna is pretty fun for now.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Well for the end of tonight since it's 5 in the morn I'm at 33-9. Fuck all Haku-men to hell I hope they get carpel tunnel.



Sonikku Tilt said:


> KojiDarth you play on PSN?
> Biscuits, I look forward to getting raped by your Arakune.



I play on xb360 sorry dude.
But if anyone needs a good fight *Gamertag:* _*Eevihl*_


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Been handing some Noel ass with Nu.  God, I love her keep away game.
> 
> This game is much more up my alley than SFIV.  Attack, attack, attack, attack, attack.



You're all a bunch of Nu-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!

...see what I did thur? :ho


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You're all a bunch of Nu-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> 
> ...see what I did thur? :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

For all PSN players experiencing lag, don't worry the patch is coming to make it as good as the xbox live release.

We can't play with japanese players yet or watch their replays, because they got the patch first.

Which will give us the updated netcode, and double blind pick in ranked. ^_^


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

How bad is the lag for ya'll?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> How bad is the lag for ya'll?



Not horrendous, about as good as SF4 online.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

The 360 is having some lag issues as well, er well at least for me it does. But its never backbreaking bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

In the actual match, or just rite before it starts?

I've seen it alot on stream, where it lags right before the match begins, then it's lagless the entire match.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 1, 2009)

Carl is facking hard.. 

whatever still work in progress


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Dude there is a Neol player with *18-100*, just wow.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Jul 1, 2009)

Wondering if I should pick this game up. Been looking for a fighting game that I can actually get into.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2009)

How hard are the trophies to get?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 1, 2009)

So I checked the tracking number for my copy...and it's actually arriving today! 

As usual, I'm playing single play to get a feel for everyone and see if I'll stick with a Ragna/Noel/Arakune combination for online.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

Must clear Score Attack... must beat Unlimited Ragna... need trophies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2009)

Wish I had my Triple at work.  I'd hook it up to my monitor in my office right now and practice some Nu.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> How hard are the trophies to get?





Anyways there is a list out, just go google.

Oh and apparently the Daily News is the 5th largest News Paper in the U.S (not that newspapers are big anymore...)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a feeling my order won't come tomorrow.  Damn you Gamestop!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, Blazblue got ads in the Newspaper. I thought SF4 was more hype. >_<

But this a good thing, shows that not everyone is Capcom crazy.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2009)

I just got my order in the mail, artbook is a dissapointing


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah, it took a while, but I'm getting pretty comfortable with Ragna's bread and butters. Got his throw combos, double 22C combos, Blood Kain shenanigans and combo into Black Onslaught down for the most part, just need to deal with dash momentum stuff like 6D, j.D, land, dash 5B etc.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 1, 2009)

So surprisingly i did better online then i thought i would. I managed to get rank 6 with a 7-4 record using Nu. Noel's don't seem to be a problem, the problem is those damn Jin's and Tager's. Once one of those Jin's freeze me its just non stop grapples and Freeze. With Tager's i just have the problem of non stop spark bolt when I'm down. I need to read up on some Jin to counter.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

Still can't decide who to main

Love Rachel's playstyle but Jin and Noel are just sOoooo easy to use they feel _right_ 

We should set up a room on PSN tonight for NF


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be getting on in a few if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah same going to grab dinner now, it's 7:30PM EST

I'll be around from 8ish to ....I don't know 

Will try to add all the PSN names in the Online thread too


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey where you you find basics and combo lists and stuff for this game? Im fairly new to GG


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

dustloop.com


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Still can't decide who to main
> 
> Love Rachel's playstyle but Jin and Noel are just sOoooo easy to use they feel _right_
> 
> We should set up a room on PSN tonight for NF


Sounds good, I'll send invites out to everyone.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

Still workin on my Carl!


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 1, 2009)

Bang for the motheruckinng WIN.
Holy SHIT, who else is so motherfucking badass that he has his OWN MOTHERFUCKING THEMESONG sung by goddamn Kageyama Hironobu (aka the guy who sings songs like Chala head chala from DBZ) when he does a super move?

That's right...

NO-ONE!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGy7t8XLqY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty late there my friend, but I do agree.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> dustloop.com



this place only talks about GG really, The BB stuff is practically empty


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 1, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Pretty late there my friend, but I do agree.



I know, I know.
Slowpoke.jpg

But still, that's just too awesome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

Hopefully my Gamestop calls me tomorrow so I can go pick it up, regardless even if they didn't I'd call them to confirm if my order came in or not.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

There we go, Level 10. I lost once, but that was partly because I didn't realise I was 2P and ended up picking Jin instead of Ragna.

Sorry to those who tried to invite me to a match, I always get a "Failed to connect to the room" message whenever I try.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

Final Ultima, is it alright if I add your PSN?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

Sure thing, I'll accept tomorrow, probably. My mileage with being able to play friends online varies though... generally from bad to horrible.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Bang for the motheruckinng WIN.
> Holy SHIT, who else is so motherfucking badass that he has his OWN MOTHERFUCKING THEMESONG sung by goddamn Kageyama Hironobu (aka the guy who sings songs like Chala head chala from DBZ) when he does a super move?
> 
> That's right...
> ...



Check the comments, i've posted the lyrics so you can sing along .


----------



## LayZ (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm starting to feel somewhat comfortable with Litchi now.  I still need more practice before I start playing online.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I'm starting to feel somewhat comfortable with Litchi now.  I still need more practice before I start playing online.



Then you may be able to answer this, does she call the left one ying and the right one yang or vice-versa?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Then you may be able to answer this, does she call the left one ying and the right one yang or vice-versa?


I can't answer that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Then you know nothing....nothing!


----------



## ̣ (Jul 1, 2009)

Bang's theme song is gonna be played at my funeral.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> There we go, Level 10. I lost once, but that was partly because I didn't realise I was 2P and ended up picking Jin instead of Ragna.
> 
> Sorry to those who tried to invite me to a match, I always get a "Failed to connect to the room" message whenever I try.



That's cool, psn is going to have on and off days till the patch comes.

GGs to Mr.Biscuits, Catered, and Hydribisum.

Those were some close fights, but the power of science must prevail, 1 button 360 ftw. 

The big reason I use it, it's hard to use 360s with the lag, till the patch comes, I'll just use Ragna instead though next time if you want Biscuits, I know you were probly tired of getting 360 grabbed. Lag fucks up my carnage scissors motion so. 

Though Mike Z can do standing 720's lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

> Bang's theme song is gonna be played at my funeral.


It's gonna cause mine .


----------



## ̣ (Jul 1, 2009)

Seriously everytime I play Bang I activate it and jump around dodging attacks for a bit so I can listen to it for a minute or two.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

Patch is out, people. Hop to it.

Edit: Huh, the bonus tutorial disc actually plays on PAL PS3s. Was not expecting that. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Patch is out, people. Hop to it.
> 
> Edit: Huh, the bonus tutorial disc actually plays on PAL PS3s. Was not expecting that. What a pleasant surprise.



Patch is out now? 

Woot!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

GG's

Tried to invite Final_Ultima like a million times but it won't work


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, it just wasn't having any of it. Here's hoping it'll be better post-patch.


----------



## Helix (Jul 1, 2009)

Good game, cratered. I think my thumb is about to fall off from playing so long. If anyone else wants to fight, add my PSN: HelixFC3S.

So far, I'm liking Noel. She is easy to use, but she feels kind of cheap. As for Arakune, he is pretty tricky to use... I'll keep at it though. I wish I knew what kind of combos I could learn for the two of them because it feels like I'm going in the dark and making up my own stuff.

Rant: I hate v-13 and her stupid swords that come out of nowhere.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

yea gg

I just had a Ragna rage dc on me in Ranked after round 1


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

I read somewhere that if you do that a lot you'll get a red dot .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR I'll add you up. I should have my copy by tomorrow if everything goes well.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 1, 2009)

I think Noel is the new "Ken" of this game, lol...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Is that loop with his air suck-in grab to downed grab an infinite or can you escape it by a well placed ukemi?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I think Noel is the new "Ken" of this game, lol...



I'll still main her!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2009)

Taking the fam out for dinner and I'll be online in a few.  Funnel spam time a comin'.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

Man Jin is really cool.(Pun intended)

I may swap out for him, or take him as a sub, every character in this game is awesome though.

The patch is fucking awesome, seriously, almost like playing offline now.

Chasing Arakune around with Tager is the biggest pain in the ass.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> I think Noel is the new "Ken" of this game, lol...



I agree, I've run into Noel most of any character in ranked.

People say Nu is mash D, no no no, Noel is the mash D. 

Also what's your PSN Donkey? We should have some games sometime.


----------



## Helix (Jul 1, 2009)

Only thing I am uncomfortable with is how blocking works, I can't get it pat down 100%. I'll try to block a few things, but I end up getting hit anyway.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 1, 2009)

Finally reached rank 10, would have happened sooner if i didn't encounter my first Haku-men player . Same guy beat me three times in a row with his Haku.  Eugh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

Tenkkai said:


> Finally reached rank 10, would have happened sooner if i didn't encounter my first Haku-men player . Same guy beat me three times in a row with his Haku.  Eugh.



Rank 10 or level 10?


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't it rank? Play a rank match, accumulate point by winnng then rank up? Or was it level....


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

There's level and rank

Level is just a number
Rank is like Private First class or whatever in your D card i think


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2009)

When he said rank, I thought he meant into the top 10.

Like the Number 10 Nu player.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 1, 2009)

ah, alright after checking it is level. Level 10 and corporal.



Sephiroth said:


> When he said rank, I thought he meant into the top 10.
> 
> Like the Number 10 Nu player.





I wish.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 1, 2009)

On the other hand, you only need 60 wins to be in the Top 50 of Accumulated Victory Rankings for.....wait for it......
...

....
...

..

..

..

....Carl


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2009)

Watching some live games on Justin.tv to pass to time. 
The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Level: 15
Rank: Sergeant
Played: 45
Won: 36
Leaderboard as of now: 3400


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 2, 2009)

My sister bought me the ps3 version and I raged, how many of u are playing on sticks?


----------



## Zenou (Jul 2, 2009)

Beat all stories and True Ending (nothing 100% yet).

Fuck man, confused as hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Level: 15
> Rank: Sergeant
> Played: 45
> Won: 36
> Leaderboard as of now: 3400



Nice job Pink Jin.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a feeling I'll have a high loss rate.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Nice job Pink Jin.



Thanks Normal Ragna.
:ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is 135 played, 100 wins.

It says my main is Tager, and sub Ragna, trying to change that though, used to much science.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Mine is 135 played, 100 wins.
> 
> It says my main is Tager, and sub Ragna, trying to change that though, used to much science.



Wow nice dude.
Yeah I just lost to some trash Noel player because of lag. Son of a pickle I blame asian lag for that fight.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2009)

Argh, next week needs to come like now.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Lawl I just had a Bang player pull of Super Sayien in the last round and I hit him with an iceslide and soon as he came back down and won. :rofl


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

This game is so damn addictive.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

It indeed is lol.
And for some reason my leader boards reset tonight for the monthly board.
Wtf?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2009)

Did anyone pick up the BB 360 stick?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

As far as I know I'm the only 360 player here with BB and I didn't pick up the stick I'm just using the joystick.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> As far as I know I'm the only 360 player here with BB and I didn't pick up the stick I'm just using the joystick.



As in the joystick on the regular 360 controller?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> As in the joystick on the regular 360 controller?



Yes and believe it or not it works fine for me since I played alot of soul cal with it. The only problem I have is pulling off drive attacks can be sometimes a pain doing the down left across and most of the time it not working.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wish me look in Gamestop calling me this morning.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Wish me look in Gamestop calling me this morning.



I wish you "look" my friend.
But once you get it your life will belong to _Blazblue_ *FOREVER!*


Edit : I think I almost broke my controller fighting a Nu player. Fucking bitch I had em till the assclown pushed me too far back and sword raped me from full. DAMNIT I hope he gets carpel tunnel.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Noel's mix ups are a pain for me.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Noel's mix ups are a pain for me.



Yeah there a huge pain. And I hate when people pick characters that aren't on there card I get thrown into a loop lol. Also is it just me or is Targer way to easy to _freeze_?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he is huge and slow.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow I just looked at my gamercard and people where giving me down rep for being "aggressive"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm using my modded SE


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesus my 5th ragequit tonight.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it any good?

Is a controller good enough to play it and also good online mode?

I just had enough of these pussies with arcade stick on SFIV. So I fancy a different change.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Is it any good?
> 
> Is a controller good enough to play it and also good online mode?
> 
> I just had enough of these pussies with arcade stick on SFIV. So I fancy a different change.



Do you like Guilty Gear? And if so are you ok with blocking a whole lot less and more jumping? And what system are you playing with because some players have a hard time on the 360 pad.


_
Edit: Wonderful I have another rep down for "Unsporting" fucking scrubs..._


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wait what

Reps in BlazBlue? I haven't noticed


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

No it's my Gamertag Rep.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad that crap isn't on psn. 

I'm fighting someone using Rachel Unlimited lol.

Edit:
Now my very first Tager.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah it's lame.
And wtf you can use Unlimited in ranked matches?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Naw player match.

He mad cause I beat his regular Rachel.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh lame.
I still haven't unlocked any Unlimited characters, just been playing online


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 2, 2009)

IT BEGINS!


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

That's amazing.
Jin flowchart next :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

you make that Ironfist?

Is that just the Ken picture with a hat drawn over it?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 2, 2009)

Naw, took it from SRK, lol...I'm expecting a Jin flowchart though....ICENING TO C MASH!!!


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

It just has Histugaya on the paper and a talk bubble "Yeah ice is that bullshit D FTW"


Edit: Sweet just got a perfect on a Rachel player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

I just fought the worst turtle Taokaka ever.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

AHAHAH I think  fought one of those and almost screamed.
And I just had a Ragna and Bang players give up in the second round and they let me beat them to death. And my Gamer Rep went more down the drain. Seriously what the fuck dude.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 2, 2009)

Jesus, gamer rep isn't anything to give two shits about.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Jesus, gamer rep isn't anything to give two shits about.



That doesn't mean I cant bitch about it 


Edit: Alrighty sleepy time at the end of tonight I am 77-14.
Ride the Icening with y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

That Noel flowchart is so dead on. Especially the 2D part


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> IT BEGINS!



Is 2D really as abusive as shoryuken?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

I taught a scrub today, and HE LEARNED! I feel a little proud.



			
				reveirGGriever said:
			
		

> Really dude, just grabbing? Wow so that's how you get to level 21 being completely lame and cheap?





			
				Me said:
			
		

> The answer, yes.
> 
> Stop being scrub, and learn how to beat grabs





			
				reveirGGriever said:
			
		

> Thats lame dude, its  not about beating grabs is about that grab being cheap. It does not give enough time to break out of the ice, its cheap and you know you cant win without it.
> 
> You depleted an entire bar like that dude. its not cheap?





			
				Me said:
			
		

> lol there is no cheap
> 
> Once you learn that, you will get good





			
				reveirGGriever said:
			
		

> Once youre frozen though can the grabed be cancelled? like the next one





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Yes.





			
				reveirGGriever said:
			
		

> Fucking shit, youre right im in training and you can deflect it. Alright im sorry im a fucking scrub, ill look up the fats before bitching next time.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I taught a scrub today, and HE LEARNED! I feel a little proud.



That's awesome.
I had something similar on SF4.
I play Guile(Yeah, I know)
And I faced another Guile player, he DESTROYED me, however he liked to see another Guilde player out there(We're rare) and gave me some tips via a message. I thanked him and said I would train and face him again someday, he responded with "I shall await your return, warrior"

Cheesy, but still awesome.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 2, 2009)

I got it yesterday I'm gonna play it later on after work!!!


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I found my calling, I love playing arkune. Dont ask me to play until like next week or so because I definetly have to get used to his game.

Another question, why do alot of ppl online play Noel?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2009)

I think Ara is the perverse boy insect collector's dark side...where he wishes to just become all of his insects and eat everyone....so who can't love that .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I think I found my calling, I love playing arkune. Dont ask me to play until like next week or so because I definetly have to get used to his game.
> 
> Another question, why do alot of ppl online play Noel?



She has one button combos and mix ups.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2009)

lulz, what a buncha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thats boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)

Still beats watching Nu.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I taught a scrub today, and HE LEARNED! I feel a little proud.



I love how losers always complain about something they couldn't defend against/or stop being "cheap" or "lame". Next always comes the "you can't win without _".

Oh, scrubs. 

At least he seemed to learn something. One of the rare cases.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that I looked at the Noel Flowchart more closely, it needs some fixing


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2009)

Sephiroth, you're using the special shortcut....
....
..
.

Yeah...



Prince Leon said:


> I love how losers always complain about something they couldn't defend against/or stop being "cheap" or "lame". Next always comes the "you can't win without _".
> 
> Oh, scrubs.
> 
> At least he seemed to learn something. One of the rare cases.


He has a reason to bitch. He's using the special shortcut which lets him mash it to get Tager's 360. He can literally just punish everything with that 1 button and get 360's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

I was Jin, in a ranked match Biscuits. xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol, only cause you can't use the shortcuts? XD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Nah, Jin is one my characters.

Ragna, Tager, Jin, and Bang.

I wish I could use the shortcuts in ranked tho, it would make 360s alot easier, since I hate the motion in general, and Tagers is pretty strict, so I need to get the timing down better, this patch will make everything easier though now, so I can perform it better online. I really wish it was the motion of Potemkin buster instead, or at least had a long buffer time like Zangief's and Kira's(Arcana Heart).

Most of my wins in ranked are with Tager and Jin.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey do player matches count as ranked?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

You get points for players matches, but they don't count as ranked.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude thats awesome, I can play someone good then and not worry about ranks and stuff, Cuz I am quite terrible lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, but it still goes on your stat card.

W/L is listed for player matches, and one for ranked matches.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Jin is pretty solid. It almost feels like playing Balrog again (dash punch across the screen, utilize supermeter, gets punished badly when i miss Headbutt thanks to massive recovery time ), of course the games are entirely different and it's a terribly comparison 



Falco-san said:


> That's awesome.
> I had something similar on SF4.
> I play Guile(Yeah, I know)
> And I faced another Guile player, he DESTROYED me, however he liked to see another Guilde player out there(We're rare) and gave me some tips via a message. I thanked him and said I would train and face him again someday, he responded with "I shall await your return, warrior"
> ...



Yet here you are, in a BB thread instead of practicing Guile


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2009)

This is bullshit! I just called like 4 Gamestops and apparently they aren't all getting it until tomorrow!  No play time for me since I won't be home.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 2, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Jin is pretty solid. It almost feels like playing Balrog again (dash punch across the screen, utilize supermeter, gets punished badly when i miss Headbutt thanks to massive recovery time ), of course the games are entirely different and it's a terribly comparison
> 
> 
> 
> *Yet here you are, in a BB thread instead of practicing Guile *



haha  haha


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Still beats watching Nu.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkOTCa-1YoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zenou (Jul 2, 2009)

I was doing player matches yesterday and most of the time I got a "room is full" error even though it wasn't.

I've tried Ranked today and it connects flawlessly. Don't like playing ranked in any game, but oh well. I still have fun. Beat down a lvl 8 Jin today. Jin vs Jin.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkOTCa-1YoI[/YOUTUBE]



Loved the Tager, Nu is still dull as fuck.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I was doing player matches yesterday and most of the time I got a "room is full" error even though it wasn't.
> 
> I've tried Ranked today and it connects flawlessly. Don't like playing ranked in any game, but oh well. I still have fun. Beat down a lvl 8 Jin today. Jin vs Jin.



Technically...you're "ranked" in Player matches too

Your wins and losses are recorded and made public. You can also earn points towards leveling up....so....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 2, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkOTCa-1YoI[/YOUTUBE]



My new training video .


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2009)

That one's not in full HD goodness, though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2009)

I swear, if Gamestop doesn't call me tomorrow, I'm gonna rage.
I honestly don't get how they told me the game would be in stores today, then I call them today and they tell me it will be in stores tomorrow.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2009)

Only the Video not the gameplay.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

And I have returned time to climb the leaderboards


----------



## K-deps (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright I was thinking of getting this game and I know there's a strong competitive community. And I wanted to know some of the basics of the competitive gameplay so I dont get destroyed.
I would appreciate any help I can get


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Alright I was thinking of getting this game and I know there's a strong competitive community. And I wanted to know some of the basics of the competitive gameplay so I dont get destroyed.
> I would appreciate any help I can get



The game comes with a tutorial disc that covers the basic pretty well.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The game comes with a tutorial disc that covers the basic pretty well.



Or you can play Noel.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> The game comes with a tutorial disc that covers the basic pretty well.



Now that is what I'm talking bout or I could just play Noel.....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 2, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Now that is what I'm talking bout or I could just play Noel.....






Also wtf is the deal with Jin's Astral Finisher that shit doesn't want to go off.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 2, 2009)

Lost a few more matches than I would've hoped today, but oh well, I've still got a good win percentage if nothing else. Being above 80% is pretty consistent despite how much I suck at dealing with flowcharters (seriously, I eat way too random moves).


----------



## K-deps (Jul 2, 2009)

Can you someone explain to me these Drive moves and Astral Finishers. Oh an want the blue bar is below the health bar.

Sorry for being needy


----------



## Helix (Jul 2, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Or you can play Noel.



Don't hate on Noel.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 2, 2009)

K-deps said:
			
		

> Can you someone explain to me these Drive moves and Astral Finishers. Oh an want the blue bar is below the health bar.
> 
> Sorry for being needy


Drive moves are the character-specific gimmicks assigned to the D button. Ragna steals health, Jin freezes things etc. Astral Heats are finishing moves that can only be performed during the last round of a match, and only provided that you have 100% Heat Gauge and your opponent has 20% or less of their health gauge remaining. It's mainly just for flair.

The bar below health is the Barrier Gauge, which tells you how much Barrier you have left for Barrier Guarding (pressing back, A and B at the same time). Using Barrier increases pushback, allows you to block certain ground-to-air attacks that cannot be blocked regularly, and prevents Barrier Crush. Depleting your Barrier lowers the overall usefulness of your Barrier Burst, and if fully depleted, puts you in DANGER state, where you take 1.5x regular damage.

Edit: Oops, put wrong buttons for Barrier Guard.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 2, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Drive moves are the character-specific gimmicks assigned to the D button. Ragna steals health, Jin freezes things etc. Astral Heats are finishing moves that can only be performed during the last round of a match, and only provided that you have 100% Heat Gauge and your opponent has 20% or less of their health gauge remaining. It's mainly just for flair.
> 
> The bar below health is the Barrier Gauge, which tells you how much Barrier you have left for Barrier Guarding (pressing back, B and C at the same time). Using Barrier increases pushback, allows you to block certain ground-to-air attacks that cannot be blocked regularly, and prevents Barrier Crush. Depleting your Barrier lowers the overall usefulness of your Barrier Burst, and if fully depleted, puts you in DANGER state, where you take 1.5x regular damage.


Damn this game sounds fun, thanks for the help.
Also would you recommend a arcade stick or is playing with a controller not bad at all?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

So a guy sent me a message saying 


> "cheap that's all you know how to do"


and I sent back 


> "Learn to block".


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 3, 2009)

So just discovered shortcuts...., and wow do they make this much easier .

Problem is i play on a TE SF stick, so they don't help me unless i configure the buttons, which sadly looks like i can't do for network matches..


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

There are no shortcuts in ranked matches.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jul 3, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> There are no shortcuts in ranked matches.



Damn, thanks for the info.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

Just use Ragna against D mashing Noels. You can Inferno Diver through her strings.

We need to start a room so we can all play. Preferably without shortcuts...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

Hoping my order actually comes through tomorrow, you never know with Gamestop though.

Thinking I'm gonna main Noel seeing as people tell me she's beginner friendly and I don't have a stick. I'm actually going to try to learn her though, so people don't call me a D-mashing noob.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 3, 2009)

Is a PS3 controller good enough to play well with?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope so. Everyone is saying it's preference, and I've been playing fighting games with a controller all my life, rarely have I used a stick. Maybe a stick would benefit me still, though.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Thinking I'm gonna main Noel seeing as people tell me she's beginner friendly and I don't have a stick. I'm actually going to try to learn her though, so people don't call me a D-mashing noob.


I'm experimenting with her now.  I'm trying to get down those combos on the instruction disc.  I like her but Litchi's still my favorite.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

LayZ, are you on PS3 or 360?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm on 360. 

I should get around to posting my gamertag in the online thread.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hoping my order actually comes through tomorrow, you never know with Gamestop though.
> 
> Thinking I'm gonna main Noel seeing as people tell me she's beginner friendly and I don't have a stick.* I'm actually going to try to learn her though, so people don't call me a D-mashing noob.*



The problem is that people who know how to play her and people who mash look the same. It's a lot of flashy shots the difference is if you know her you can pretty much destroy planets.



LayZ said:


> I'm on 360.
> 
> I should get around to posting my gamertag in the online thread.



When you want someone to practice with give me a call.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

^ I'm thinking of also trying Jin, maybe Nu and Ragna.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be getting on in a few. I'll invite all you dudes to play.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

Aren't you on PSN Biscuits?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe he's speaking to the PSN users that own the game.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, PSN. Fuck 360. 
Every time I get a game I plan to play a lot, it red rings on me.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah I see.



Edit: Woot finally a Astral Finisher!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> We need to start a room so we can all play. Preferably without shortcuts...



Don't put down science!







Also I found out the problem about why invites don't work, you can't be in a fight at the time, otherwise a invite will not work, so you have to wait for everyone to join.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Is a PS3 controller good enough to play well with?



Not as good as the official $200 stick that comes with stickers .


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Maybe he's speaking to the PSN users that own the game.



Try who you like using, once you startplaying 1 or 2 characters stand out to you. I though I would miain Jin or Hakumen, but I love Arkune lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

Can someone please tell me where I can order this game online that ships to Canada?
Most of the Gamestops around my area are now saying that it's being shipped July 28th, this is such fucking bullshit, I hate Gamestop.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Is a PS3 controller good enough to play well with?



By far.

Unless you want to use a SFIV fightpad (nice controllers) or have the dough for a SFIV TE stick/BB stick.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, looks like my pre-order won't be coming in until the 28th/end of July. Fuck Gamestop.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Where do you live? O.o 

And damn I just woke up from a 14 hour sleep, head is still buzzing


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Where do you live? O.o
> 
> And damn I just woke up from a 14 hour sleep, head is still buzzing



I live in Ontario, Canada.
I just found an article saying that the shipping distributors for the major stores like EB/Gamestop, FutureShop and BestBuy all got held at the Canadian/American border, and the earliest we may get the game is on Monday.

This is a huge if as well. *sigh* I guess I'll just wait until Monday to rage more, the worst part is, in Canada, it costs 69.99 for the game. I want my money back.

EDIT: Here's the link to the site.
we can see his arm


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Dude that blows, I was hoping to play you later on.


Ok so I have tried every character in the game, and 2 really stand out. Arakune and Rachel are so much fun


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

*sigh* It does blow. This is the last time I order from Gamestop offline ever again.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> By far.
> 
> Unless you want to use a SFIV fightpad (nice controllers) or have the dough for a SFIV TE stick/BB stick.



The bb stick imo blows the SFIV TE stick out of the water due to it having a superior...stick  and being more compact...plus it comes with a ton of stickers of every character in the game .


----------



## Hentai (Jul 3, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I live in Ontario, Canada.
> I just found an article saying that the shipping distributors for the major stores like EB/Gamestop, FutureShop and BestBuy all got held at the Canadian/American border, and the earliest we may get the game is on Monday.
> 
> This is a huge if as well. *sigh* I guess I'll just wait until Monday to rage more, the worst part is, in Canada, it costs 69.99 for the game. I want my money back.
> ...


I ordered from VideogamesPlus :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 3, 2009)

GGs last night / this morning, biscuits. As you can tell, I have no clue what to do once I'm cursed.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 3, 2009)

My BB is in the country now but I have to wait for it to arrive at the postoffice. Hope they get it in by tomorrow. 



Dreikoo said:


> The bb stick imo blows the SFIV TE stick out of the water due to it having a superior...stick  and being more compact...plus it comes with a ton of stickers of every character in the game .





Well it does have _one_ thing over the TE: stickers.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

PrinceLeon I added your PSN a while back, still waiting for you to accept it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Im learning ARkune's Bnbs atm, Got general tips biscuits? Im guessing your one of the most skilled here that actually plays arkune.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 3, 2009)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> GGs last night / this morning, biscuits. As you can tell, I have no clue what to do once I'm cursed.


Everyone that's ever fought an Arakune feels your pain. XD

On another note, now all I have left to do is 100% Story Mode, and all the single player trophies will be out of the way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

So to everyone who now has the game, better or worse then you were expecting?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> So to everyone who now has the game, better or worse then you were expecting?


Its pretty much what I expected, I like it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

What I expected to be, although I expected it to be harder to get into. Im glad


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2009)

So there is a VideoGamesPlus store about a 30min drive away from me. They have 1 copy for PS3 left. My bad luck kicks in, I have no way to get there, nor do I have the money. God must hate me.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

I didnt realize the game was so difficult to get, glad I got meh copy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

When I called, they had one copy left, I was so glad I got mine. xD

This game has to many awesome characters, it makes it so hard to pick a main. 

I'm really liking Arakune and Rachel now, the only character I have no taste for is Carl, I don't like his design much, nor his style of play.

After getting hit by a 80% untechable combo by Haku-men, I'm considering him as to, he is a badass.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

You think getting the game was hard...try getting the official BB hori stick lol...i'm enjoying my wisdom of preordering cause they're all out .


----------



## Fenix (Jul 3, 2009)

Aren't the 360 ones still available (but they suck I heard)

The PS3 ones are soldout it seems yea


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

There aren't any being sold on amazon. 

Haku-men's Astral Heat is fucking sick.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 3, 2009)

Still learning with Noel.

I just got my ass kicked by Bang Shishigami player.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

Fenix said:


> Aren't the 360 ones still available (but they suck I heard)
> 
> The PS3 ones are soldout it seems yea



This will sound elitist and fanboyish or w/e...but yeah...screw the 360 when it comes to fighters. Only person who'd get a fighter for the 360 that's also out for ps3 does so simply cause they don't own a ps3 .

I read something about input lag on the 360 versions of them...and i doubt there's many people who own a 360 and not a ps3 who'd shell out $200 for them so yeah there's some of them left.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Uhg, I can pull off BnB's like nothing in training but in a real match its rather difficult setup even with arkune. Practice makes perfect tho


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 3, 2009)

I see Ragna fans lol

Anyways, I was wondering about the tier-list. Any solid ones out?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I see Ragna fans lol
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering about the tier-list. Any solid ones out?



No, but nu, Rachel, ARakune are recognized as top while carl is at bottom.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw a list where nu was top and tager was bottom, carl was like 3rd last or something.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

So huh The Drunken Monkey, that live message you sent to that guy about being cheap.
Yeah that was me dude.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 3, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So huh The Drunken Monkey, that live message you sent to that guy about being cheap.
> Yeah that was me dude.


Really, what are the odds?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Really, what are the odds?



Don't know but I feel bad now. His message gave off the "I'm pissed" feeling.
He was playing Arakune and I got scared. 


Edit: Sorry the message was "fucking scrub do something else"


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys think I should stop playing arakune? I dunno if ppl consider him cheap, but I dont play him because he is good


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 3, 2009)

just got the game it cool can't play online till monday uz i just moved and im waitig for the cabel guy


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 3, 2009)

Akuma said:


> You guys think I should stop playing arakune? I dunno if ppl consider him cheap, but I dont play him because he is good



He's fine but when I fight him it feels like it's just bee's and spam that underground then shark tail attack. So when I fight Arakune I just open a can of frozen "cheap" ass. In my opinion though its ranked fights I can do what I want to win.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2009)

Akuma said:


> You guys think I should stop playing arakune? I dunno if ppl consider him cheap, but I dont play him because he is good



I don't care, i plan on maining everyone since it's part of my fighting game philosophy to master everyone. That way i know what works best against everyone and what to watch out for.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> He's fine but when I fight him it feels like it's just bee's and spam that underground then shark tail attack. So when I fight Arakune I just open a can of frozen "cheap" ass. In my opinion though its ranked fights I can do what I want to win.


lulz. I want to play you. Too bad you on the 360. I would gladly show you some real cheap shit with Arakune.



bbq sauce said:


> GGs last night / this morning, biscuits. As you can tell, I have no clue what to do once I'm cursed.


Yeah good games.
You kept going to the corner, that's a free win for Ara.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Im learning ARkune's Bnbs atm, Got general tips biscuits? Im guessing your one of the most skilled here that actually plays arkune.


Learn to safely summon the cloud against all characters. For example you can't just jump and do the cloud against nu. You'll get hit every single time.
Learn to space your self so that once you do get the curse you can pressure with 2D j.D and instant air dash cancel j.B.

Learn to use jump 6 a,b,c into dives to avoid getting anti aired and to put pressure on your opponent. 

Do you have a PSN? I can host a match some time and I'll invite you to spectate.



Grimmjow said:


> I see Ragna fans lol
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering about the tier-list. Any solid ones out?


Nu, Arakune, Rachel dominate the game. they're top 3.

Tager and Haku-men are bottom 2.
Bang and Carl are slight above those 2. Then the rest are bunched up in the middle. Tao gets the slight edge above the rest though.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah Ive got psn My sig, great tips btw. Im fairly new to guilty gear but I understand all of the notations and stuff now


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

add me. Mr_Biscuits. I'll host a room so you can spectate I'll try and show some basic stuff, like air mobility and such.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Edit, alright ill add you right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll get on in a few. I'll try and show you some j.b pressure into mixups, but that will be impossible against scrubs.
I have to play run away against random scrubs...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Don't know but I feel bad now. His message gave off the "I'm pissed" feeling.
> He was playing Arakune and I got scared.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry the message was "fucking scrub do something else"



I would love to see a replay of that match, TDM didn't come off as that kind of person.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks to this game I am using my Fightstick finally


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I'll get on in a few. I'll try and show you some j.b pressure into mixups, but that will be impossible against scrubs.
> I have to play run away against random scrubs...



Alright just message me when your online


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah I loved Iron Tager's strategy on the blue ray turtorial. 

I love playing Tager, I need a good set for him. 

Hazama looks and sounds like Gin so much. 

It's also funny that Tao calls Ragna "White guy" I just giggled a little at that.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike Z is just plain awesome. I laughed my ass off when he said "Does real Soviet damage" LMAO.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I would love to see a replay of that match, TDM didn't come off as that kind of person.



He murdered me the first round with a distortion finish.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

I can do standing 360s on command now without the quick stick Biscuits, just had to get used to Tager's timing. 

So I can give you real soviet damage.

So lets have some matches again sometime.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I can do standing 360s on command now without the quick stick Biscuits, just had to get used to Tager's timing.
> 
> So lets have some matches again sometime.



HE'S GONNA BRING IT.

*MORTAL KOMBAT!*


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

So this is basically my situation.

"-Yes, there is an issue with the shipment being stopped at the border, therefore the delay

-Yes, the July 28th release date is only for the Standard Edition, not the Limited Edition

-Yes, the Limited Edition is still coming out and will arrive by next Monday/Tuesday (the EBs around my area generally don't get shipments on Mondays, so it'll probably be Tuesday).

-Yes, one of the reasons why the shipment is delayed is because Aksys did not produce/ship enough copies of the Limited Edition. There are shortages and copies will be given to those in order of pre-orders."

Posted by someone with intelligence from Gamefaqs.

And from the answers he gave to my questions, I should be getting my LE this coming week, either Monday or Tuesday, if not, hopefully any other day this coming week. Back to hoping right? Can't give in yet.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn that sucks balls dude.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

That sucks I got my copy on a whim a GS today


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Hellion said:


> That sucks I got my copy on a whim a GS today



Hellion what system are you playing on?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

Only Americans... *sigh*


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Dude Lock is a beast.



Edit: Finally 100-18, and I thought I got an achievement damn. 


Another Edit: Damn it the OST does not have titled tracks on the disks so does anyone have a list of the tracks so I can start the long process of manual labeling.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2009)

Lulz, you don't want to use Tager against me. I got a better understanding of the matchup now. You wont be green handing my clouds for free anymore.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You wont be green handing my clouds for free anymore.



What the fuck does that even mean.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2009)

Green hand is what they call Zangief's banishing flat, which destroys projectiles. Tager has a similar move which moves him forward, destroys projectiles and it's green.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a long time pad user, how hard do you guys think it would be for me to pick up on using a stick?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

Ahhhhh I see.
Sorry wasn't a SF fan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lulz, you don't want to use Tager against me. I got a better understanding of the matchup now. You wont be green handing my clouds for free anymore.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy Gigantic Tager!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2009)

Is that supposed to be trash talk? I hope you realize you're gonna get raped.
I do have trouble against people who only mash buttons and don't block...
So maybe you'll get a round or 2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2009)

So i heard that even if you're not the one DCing but you're the one DCd upon you can still get an incomplete and a red name...which is majorly gay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Is that supposed to be trash talk? I hope you realize you're gonna get raped.
> I do have trouble against people who only mash buttons and don't block...
> So maybe you'll get a round or 2.



Nope, I don't talk trash, just wanted to post that up, was looking for something Tager related. 

That kind of stuff is beneath me.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'm a long time pad user, how hard do you guys think it would be for me to pick up on using a stick?


No, I never really used a stick until SF4 I got used to it, it will probably take a few weeks for muscle memory to kick in though


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Hellion what system are you playing on?



PS3.  God am I gonna get rape stomped when I go online


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2009)

^Most of the online peeps that are not your friends, just button spam. ALthough alot of the players here are fairly good


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2009)

Gametrailers' review is up, not sure if it's been posted yet

Tevez = Cunt


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

Akuma said:


> ^Most of the online peeps that are not your friends, just button spam. ALthough alot of the players here are fairly good



That is why I am holding off on going online.  There are tons of subtle nuances that I am trying to get the hang of. 

Anyway I like playing as Noel.  Girls and Guns


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

I plan on playing Noel too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

I decided to upload a video just to see how it would turn out.

Melo to juve??

Yeah I know it's horrible quality, but its the best I could do with a regular camera, I know next time to try to get just the screen in the picture.

I'll also upload a more interesting match next time, was just trying a quick one first.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2009)

Im your first view 

what size tv is that?

and good job with Tager


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Im your first view



Well ya, I just uploaded it. 



Akuma said:


> what size tv is that?



32 inch HD.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

The TV in my room is a 32inch HD as well. Is that like average size for TV's in your room? Lol.

EDIT: Not in your room as in yours, I meant as in around America/NA, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think so. 

One more video, was just hoping to make it look better.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

I love the finish on that video, that was awesome I really thought you were finished.

EDIT: Well guys, as it turns out, I just called my Gamestop to ask how much pre-orders are on Blazblue, this is specifically what he said (after I told him my information, of course).

Me: I'd like to know how much pre-orders were placed on Blazblue?

Him: There are two pre-orders, and you're the 2nd one. We're only getting one copy, sorry.

Me: Dammit, alright, thanks.

So, I probably won't end up getting the game until the end of July.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

This game is so much fun.  I love the character mid match trash talking. and the quotes at the beginning of the stages pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I love the finish on that video, that was awesome I really thought you were finished.
> 
> EDIT: Well guys, as it turns out, I just called my Gamestop to ask how much pre-orders are on Blazblue, this is specifically what he said (after I told him my information, of course).
> 
> ...



Wow that really sucks, maybe you should order on amazon.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

I just really don't understand how a store can get one copy of the game, if they got an extra one by some chance, I'd be SO happy.

Til then, I'm just gonna try looking around other stores to see if they have the game so I don't have to wait until July 29th to get my crappy SE copy. *sigh*


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2009)

> I just really don't understand how a store can get one copy of the game, if they got an extra one by some chance, I'd be SO happy.
> 
> Til then, I'm just gonna try looking around other stores to see if they have the game so I don't have to wait until July 29th to get my crappy SE copy. *sigh*


The canadian distributor majorly goofed up so large stores like eb games never got it and only minor stores who used a different distributor did and in tiny amounts.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

How far are you from the US Tilt a quite drive down might be the answer?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 4, 2009)

@Dreikoo: I ordered from Gamestop, so I expected them to be getting more than one copy in, when he told me they were getting only one I facepalmed.

@Hellion: From where I am to the border is about a 4 hour drive.

EDIT: It's not even that the game got delayed until this week, I could have waited, the worst part that really just gets to me is that there were 2 orders on the game, and the store only gets ONE copy, and I'm the 2nd order. It's all just crap to me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So huh The Drunken Monkey, that live message you sent to that guy about being cheap.
> Yeah that was me dude.



Yeah, that was me. Sorry if that came off a little too hot headed. I was just getting so sick and tired of playing Jin in Ranked Matches, I haven't found a way to counter him till last night when I got some help from a friend. If you want to play again just tell me.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, that was me. Sorry if that came off a little too hot headed. I was just getting so sick and tired of playing Jin in Ranked Matches, I haven't found a way to counter him till last night when I got some help from a friend. If you want to play again just tell me.



tell me da secret OOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty much what biscuits said, you just got to be patient and have good reaction timing. After playing so many Jins, they're pretty predictable if they're not that good. The hard part for me is what kind of attack I should do after blocking.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2009)

Who are you using?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2009)

^Arakune, sometimes Nu.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 4, 2009)

Hm, I just got the You Brute achievement. Whoo?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, the people I played online only played linear after about 30 seconds I know all of their tricks


----------



## Zenou (Jul 4, 2009)

If I create a room online (max 3, 1 invite slot), invite someone and then someone else joins and we start to play, can the person who was invited still join?

Tried inviting some NFers here, but no one has joined because the above happens and I'm not sure if they can't join if I started the match.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 4, 2009)

Well I got the game and decided to main Haku-men. Dude badass
Any other Haku-men mains here?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 4, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Yeah, that was me. Sorry if that came off a little too hot headed. I was just getting so sick and tired of playing Jin in Ranked Matches, I haven't found a way to counter him till last night when I got some help from a friend. If you want to play again just tell me.



Again I apologize as well. Arakune just scares me because I don't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2009)

Akuma said:


> No, but nu, Rachel, ARakune are recognized as top while carl is at bottom.



I dunno if it's been said, but, Carl hasn't been bottom in a long time. He is solid mid tier.

It's like this.

1 - Nu
2/3 - Arakune /Rachel - depending on who's list, these two are vary, majority goes with Ara in the 2 slot, and Rachel 3rd.

11 - Hakumen
12 - Tager

^that's essentially set in stone, and the middle is constantly rearranging and changing.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Haku and hate Jin


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hakumen can be a fucking ridiculous character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

Was getting killed by rushing down Ragna's and their rc combos, but I started giving them the people's elbow and that has changed alot.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Hakumen can be a fucking ridiculous character.



Yea he's strong as balls. I can't pull off his nice combos during matches though

I did just get this game yesterday and went right into online without much practice

Dammit Koji, I hate Jin and you use Jin. I think I've beaten Jin once so far in my like 8 encounters


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Doesn't haku have a combo that does 100% HP damage? I think i caught that somewhere.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Doesn't haku have a combo that does 100% HP damage? I think i caught that somewhere.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq9FpieQV7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 5, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Arakune, sometimes Nu.


I punish shit with mostly 2A, and 5A.

2Ax3. 2C if you have meter RC the 2C and go for air combo into j.C - j.D for curse.

5A, 6B - Cloud.
near corner 5A, 6B, Air combo into J.C - J.D for the curse and corner knock down.

the 2 Hit Ice car is always punishable by either 2A or 5A.
In order to punish the 1 hit one, I believe you need to Instant block it.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 5, 2009)

I am thinking of having Nu as my second main.  All the people I played online Spammed her long distance stuff, but I like her close range game alot more


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Akuma (Jul 5, 2009)

I cant even beat Nu in arcade mode with arkune


----------



## njt (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm maining litchi cause she's my jam wanna be


----------



## Hellion (Jul 5, 2009)

njt said:


> I'm maining litchi cause she's my jam wanna be



That explains alot, I wondered why you often went, poleless.  Good games man.  I think I will drop Nu


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 5, 2009)

The current tier list as of now is this

Nu, Rachel, Arakune
Jin, Noel, Carl
Everyone else except Tager and Hakumen
Tager, Hakumen


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2009)

Jin and Noel were 2 of my planned mains. NOL ftw.

EDIT: Well, Noel as main and Jin as a sub.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_Ell7tywg[/YOUTUBE]


Best vid i've seen so far....arakune even though top tier is too messy to be enjoyed as a spectacle...this is plain old coolness in a bottle.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_Ell7tywg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Best vid i've seen so far....arakune even though top tier is too messy to be enjoyed as a spectacle...this is plain old coolness in a bottle.



Thats what makes him fun, Nu on the other hand Is one fucking jew character


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

Nu isn't that bad, dominate, but not Ivan Ooze.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoying the game so far, even as a non-fighting fan I'm having fun.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I just got beat down by Final Ultima a number of times. Good fights, shows that I need to learn how to properly combo and cancel. I need to lay off the Drive button as well, get punished too much by that.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

EL OH EL
Sephiroth you have it in english too.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 5, 2009)

English is the way to go 

I had it on Japanese for the Rachel Story Mode but afterwards I went back to English as well

We should set up a PSN room again with as many NF people as possible sometime, but you all need to get a headset come on they're like 20 dollars 



Sephiroth said:


> I'm getting rage kicked so much now, even by the higher levels.
> 
> Silly level 44 Bang, ninja tricks don't work on Russian technology.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Fenix said:


> English is the way to go
> 
> I had it on Japanese for the Rachel Story Mode but afterwards I went back to English as well
> 
> ...



I never have enough Heat to do Distortion. I like using the freezing slide too much.  Although otherwise for whatever reason I can't pull off Jin's distortion.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh? I've found that even (attempted) full circle works for Jin's distortions, the game is really lenient on the motions


----------



## Zenou (Jul 5, 2009)

His ice sliding move is too easy to do. I wish it was mapped to a harder combo. Keep doing it by accident.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Zeno said:


> His ice sliding move is too easy to do. I wish it was mapped to a harder combo. Keep doing it by accident.



This is why Fenix because I end up sliding into a block and them grabbing me and opening my ass for rape.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> EL OH EL
> Sephiroth you have it in english too.



What's wrong with the english?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> This is why Fenix because I end up sliding into a block and them grabbing me and opening my ass for rape.



Hmm strange, I haven't had this problem yet with his distortion. As long as the forward is there it seems impossible to get an ice car out of it, maybe it's just my scrubby luck


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> What's wrong with the english?



I has it in engrish too.








Fenix said:


> Hmm strange, I haven't had this problem yet with his distortion. As long as the forward is there it seems impossible to get an ice car out of it, maybe it's just my scrubby luck



Yeah I maybe just suck at doing distortion's I guess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I has it in engrish too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ok. 

I still sometimes mess up Carnage scissors.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 5, 2009)

Im having trouble not doing 2C with arakune so often. That move is a mistake it so many ways unless its part of a combo


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow I can't believe I actually spam grabbed someone to death.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

I get alot of hate doing that with Jin.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't think anyone was dumb enough to be killed by it and so far I did it twice.


----------



## njt (Jul 5, 2009)

Fenix said:


> We should set up a PSN room again with as many NF people as possible sometime, but you all need to get a headset come on they're like 20 dollars



That'd be fun :3



Hellion said:


> That explains alot, I wondered why you often went, poleless.  Good games man.  I think I will drop Nu



Well her main combos can only be done when she's without the pole


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2009)

njt said:
			
		

> Well her main combos can only be done when she's without the pole


Strictly speaking, her best combos generally start _with_ Mantenbou, but then she gets rid of it, then  gets it back, then gets rid of it again. XD


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Strictly speaking, her best combos generally start _with_ Mantenbou, but then she gets rid of it, then  gets it back, then gets rid of it again. XD


All over a piece of wood.




AMIRIGHTLADIES AM I RIGHT!



jk


----------



## Hellion (Jul 5, 2009)

Man I love BB's ranking points way more than SF4's you beat a higher ranked player you get more points


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 5, 2009)

How's the lag for online play?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck Haku-men players they can all get carpel tunnel.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2009)

Man, can't wait til Blazblue 2.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Terumi just looks crazy, and Tsubaki may be fun as well. Jubei has to be in it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you even have Blazblue one yet?
lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I didn't think anyone was dumb enough to be killed by it and so far I did it twice.



I won about 10 fights with Jin just doing that. 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Man, can't wait til Blazblue 2.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You haven't even played the first one yet. 

Of the characters not playable though, I want Kokonoe and Hazama.

I see Kokonoe looks like she would be awesome to play, with all sorts of devices and experimental weapons in her attacks, and her Astral Heat being like a oritibal laser that fires down to incinerate the opponent.


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2009)

Gah, I just got off playing a bit online. I fought about 5 Jin players in a row. It's annoying because of his stupid ice moves that freeze me and his super fast ice car. 

I fought my first Arakune player that did nothing but curse me and run around from me the whole time. I lost... 

I beat a few Rachel and Ragna players at least. 

Overall, I think I did good despite the lack of training. 

(Noel) So far, I been not using the D button and spamming her chain revolver. I think I actually win more without using it in a match. The only time I'm caught using chain revolver is when continuing a combo or trying to use my dang distortion. Though, I use it to counter other stupid spammers that do the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 5, 2009)

Kokonoe is teh sex.
And do I have to fuckin lose to Jin in Noel story to get the real ending...


----------



## Helix (Jul 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Kokonoe is teh sex.
> And do I have to fuckin lose to Jin in Noel story to get the real ending...



You have to distortion finish everyone actually.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> You have to lose to everyone, including the path after you lose to Tager.



...wow that is lame...



Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2009)

@KojiDarth + Sephiroth: I played it today actually, one of my friends turned out to be one of the lucky Canadians to actually get their hands on a copy. Game's mad crazy, I really love it. Also, saw the true ending on Youtube today.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth, i think you added me a little while ago but denied your request by accident. Ill add you again later


----------



## Helix (Jul 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> ...wow that is lame...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind



Well, I mean, you do have to lose to everyone to get 100%. I misread it and you said just to get the true ending (Distortion finish everyone). Sorry.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Well, I mean, you do have to lose to everyone to get 100%. I misread it and you said just to get the true ending (Distortion finish everyone). Sorry.



Is cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Kokonoe is teh sex.


Indeed.



For some reason she reminds me of Szayel.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 6, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> How's the lag for online play?


What Lag?:ho


KojiDarth said:


> Fuck Haku-men players they can all get carpel tunnel.



What did Haku-men do to you?

And by the way everyone add my PSN: KDEPS


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2009)

fuck hakumen, he's free.


----------



## Helix (Jul 6, 2009)

K-deps said:


> And by the way everyone add my PSN: KDEPS



No, you add me, PSN: HelixFC3S

..............

I'll add you next time I'm on the PS3.


----------



## njt (Jul 6, 2009)

enough talking and play me :33333

njt (psn) :333


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll play you, if you want to fight a Tager. 

Someone set up a room, and invite us all.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Fuck Haku-men players they can all get carpel tunnel.



Just got that trophy actually 



Sephiroth said:


> and her Astral Heat being like a oritibal laser that fires down to incinerate the opponent.




*Spoiler*: __ 



How about Golden Tager attacks instead?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason she reminds me of Szayel.



I keep seeing pics of her with two tails is this fact? 


And for Haku-men its like I hit him like 40 fucking times and almost kill him and he fucking prongs me twice and I'm almost dead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Also for help with storymode.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 6, 2009)

Good games njt. i left cause it's a little late over here and I'm tired. I think that was my first time playing a litchi and it showed. I kinda had no idea what was going on. I gotta keep practicing don't really have much experience with this game 

We'll play again later

One more thing I just started playing Bang literally 10 min before those matches so I kinda forgot everything


----------



## njt (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I'll play you, if you want to fight a Tager.
> 
> Someone set up a room, and invite us all.



friend invite me, your name is too long


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude...

MakotoxNoel


----------



## K-deps (Jul 6, 2009)

i cannot for the life of me get Haku-men jumping 2C corner combos down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Dude...
> 
> MakotoxNoel



Indeed.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison

EL OH EL
Nut jokes. 



I might have linked porn I don't know one of the adds is kinda booby. So enter at your own discretion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Good games Njt. 

With side characters though, they really prepared for future fighters.

Look at what Charlie Nash became from SF2, from just being what Guile's goal was avenging him.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Good games Njt.
> 
> With side characters though, they really prepared for future fighters.
> 
> Look at what Charlie Nash became from SF2, from just being what Guile's goal was avenging him.



lol wut?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

I mean, we have alot of potential fighters already existing within BB1 for BB2.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I mean, we have alot of potential fighters already existing within BB1 for BB2.



Oh I gotcha lol.
Better have some more of Grimalkin's mmhmmm. 


And I just got the carpel tunnel achievement. God...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Which one is that?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 6, 2009)

25 hours played






So um...


*Spoiler*: __ 



BANG DIES WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## njt (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Good games Njt.
> 
> With side characters though, they really prepared for future fighters.
> 
> Look at what Charlie Nash became from SF2, from just being what Guile's goal was avenging him.



you're hella strong ><

30 loses ;.;


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be getting on in a few if anyone wants to play. Add me if you haven't already Mr_Biscuits is my psn.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Alrite, tonight has been a good run, time to eat. 

Made it to 200 players wins, and 129 ranked.

I wonder what the max level is?

I'm surprised the top player period is a Carl, 2nd is a Tager. 

I hate that the replay limit is so low.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2009)

Knowing the Japanese, probably 999.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Knowing the Japanese, probably 999.



That or 99 is probly it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 6, 2009)

I suck at this game, never played GG period so all this crazy canceling in these combos and shit and the whole mechanics of the game I'm still getting used to.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 6, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> And I just got the carpel tunnel achievement. God...


Me too. 

Just figured out how to combo Noel's Astral from a throw.  Posted it on dustloop.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 6, 2009)

Who's top notch here on the 360? I need some guidance.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm ok, I'll get on soon if you want some help.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2009)

Just called my Gamestop. I was right about the one copy, it came in and the first dude already got his. The employee told me that I'm next on the list and it will take somewhere between now and the 28th.

I'm not willing to wait that long and I'm thinking I'll just order it from Amazon. Can anyone tell me on average how long Amazon usually takes to ship?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 6, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Just called my Gamestop. I was right about the one copy, it came in and the first dude already got his. The employee told me that I'm next on the list and it will take somewhere between now and the 28th.
> 
> I'm not willing to wait that long and I'm thinking I'll just order it from Amazon. Can anyone tell me on average how long Amazon usually takes to ship?



Around 3-5 days in the same country


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you, I may as well do that then, if I ordered today I could expect it at least by Thursday.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2009)

this game is fucking great. im maining Ragna and Noel. although i kinda want to learn Carl. he's an interesting character


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 6, 2009)

Any euro gamers ordered this yet??? and from where??


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy crap. After watching some of Rachel players, I wanna main her...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Holy crap. After watching some of Rachel players, I wanna main her...



Well Rachel is very good character, but she is difficult to use because of the many things you have to keep tabs on. Poles, frogs, wind, etc..


----------



## K-deps (Jul 6, 2009)

Alright I need some help guys. I'm new to these kind of fighting games so I've been in training mode a lot practicing combos and stuff.
The problem is when it comes to playing a real person I just can't pull anything off. It's getting kind of frustrating. 

Is the solution just to keep practicing?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep practicing. Set goals during matches.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Alright I need some help guys. I'm new to these kind of fighting games so I've been in training mode a lot practicing combos and stuff.
> The problem is when it comes to playing a real person I just can't pull anything off. It's getting kind of frustrating.
> 
> Is the solution just to keep practicing?



Arcade will help you learn a lil easier


----------



## Hellion (Jul 6, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Alright I need some help guys. I'm new to these kind of fighting games so I've been in training mode a lot practicing combos and stuff.
> The problem is when it comes to playing a real person I just can't pull anything off. It's getting kind of frustrating.
> 
> Is the solution just to keep practicing?



All I can say is just try to hit them during a match.  For me training is getting your fingers use to future situations.  You shouldn't be trying to do a combo everytime, but if you get a few moves in that are the start of a combo you know how to finish it properly


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is related, where can I get a BlazBlue Set? Would like an Avi and Sig of Ragna vs Jin.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Not sure if this is related, where can I get a BlazBlue Set? Would like an Avi and Sig of Ragna vs Jin.



Look for stock, make it yourself, or request it.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah man, make it yourself. Easiest way is to find some sprites if you want a Ragna vs. Jin sig


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 6, 2009)

Just picked up my copy from the post!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

here


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> pualo12345



that wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. of course, that's coming from someone who saw a fanart of Bridget dressed up as Noel


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2009)

Bout to get on, if anyone wants to play send me an invite.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been keepin an eye on this game for a lil bit.

I kinda want to get it but im a little skeptical.

If i like fighters like SF and KoF, would I like BlazBlue?

Is it anything like either of the two or a completely different kind of fighting game?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on how you answer "Do you like Guilty Gear?".


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

Havent played that either. lolz


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Well if you have a ps2, pick up a copy of GGXX Accent core, it's cheaper, and if you like it, then you will like Blazblue.


----------



## Evil (Jul 6, 2009)

So I picked this up today, since it looked pretty good and I liked Guilty Gear a great deal(Played an import copy on the Dreamcast, got pretty good- could pull off overdrives between punch animations). Haven't gotten around to playin' this one yet since I just got it, but I imagine it's going to be pretty sweet.

My PSN is Anonymousnessly

After I play a few hours I may wander into the realm of online.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 6, 2009)

Playing Taokaka's story path and just met Bang and damn that dude is hilarious. Hell, her entire path is full of laughs.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 6, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I have been keepin an eye on this game for a lil bit.
> 
> I kinda want to get it but im a little skeptical.
> 
> ...


It think you would like it. Its more combo heavy and faster paced than SF.  You can do air dashes and block in the air.  It gives you more offensive and defensive options. 

I really like the character cast, they're all unique.  To me this has a more "fun" feel to it when SF is so "serious".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUxh8sDIJg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

LayZ said:


> It think you would like it. Its more combo heavy and faster paced than SF.  You can do air dashes and block in the air.  It gives you more offensive and defensive options.
> 
> I really like the character cast, they're all unique.  To me this has a more "fun" feel to it when SF is so "serious".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUxh8sDIJg0[/YOUTUBE]



Sounds good, man.

SF 4 is a little too slow for my taste.

I like games like this, ima go pick one up as soon as i get some cash that i can spend...


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

I just played Tager's story


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he get...blown up at the end?!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

I was wondering myself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he shut down actually.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2009)

I skipped all the story bull, It was so fuckin boring


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 6, 2009)

So I just bought this game and after not playing an AkSys game for years I have to say I'm in over my head. Time to pop in the combo DVD and see whats good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2009)

Getting online if anyone would like some matches.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 6, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So I just bought this game and after not playing an AkSys game for years I have to say I'm in over my head. Time to pop in the combo DVD and see whats good.



I felt the same way except I've never played an Aksys game.
The tutorial DVD gives you a pretty nice intro to the game.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 6, 2009)

Cleared Ragna's story

I'm getting some Big O vibes from the story...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the whole world is a play and it keeps repeating itself...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

I get alot of Evangelion vibes from the story.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't expect 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bang to pull a kamina on us...damn...that part with the kaka kittens playing as him was so touching and sweet.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn I suck at this game, imma keep at it though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Damn I suck at this game, imma keep at it though.



That's the spirit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2009)

Dunno if you guys know it by now...you prolly should since i just got the game and i already found out...but i'll mention it anyways.

Noel can combo into her AF surprisingly easy. It's like...ever since i had the concept down i did it back to back with half the effort it takes me to combo into her supers (due to the strict timing...i catch myself spamming DFDF like in SF4...need to get used to not do that...luckily i don't have the same problem with supers that are not DFDF or DBDB) lol.


You basically do D A >C and right after hold down, C(keep holding down till you press up) mash up down and C as fast as you can...and there....combo done .


----------



## njt (Jul 7, 2009)

getting a stick today >.> Thumb hurts too much for over use lol


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I didn't expect
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it was very sad.
And Noel

*Spoiler*: __ 



IS A CLONE LOLWTFWHAT!





*Spoiler*: __ 



And no Tager is alive at the end of his true ending.





But remember there is a ending after doing the story with everyone. Like another ending ish thing.


Edit: Also Tager is top on the ranking over on 360 too. And I'm 122-19 as of now.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 7, 2009)

so is anyone gonna answer me on how to fight Unlimited Rachel in arcade mode?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so is anyone gonna answer me on how to fight Unlimited Rachel in arcade mode?



I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Damn I suck at this game, imma keep at it though.


Did you get those tips I sent you? 


Dreikoo said:


> Dunno if you guys know it by now...you prolly should since i just got the game and i already found out...but i'll mention it anyways.
> 
> Noel can combo into her AF surprisingly easy. It's like...ever since i had the concept down i did it back to back with half the effort it takes me to combo into her supers (due to the strict timing...i catch myself spamming DFDF like in SF4...need to get used to not do that...luckily i don't have the same problem with supers that are not DFDF or DBDB) lol.
> 
> ...


You can also do it from a throw too.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

yay I finally found out what I was doing wrong with the distortion's.
Twas because I wasn't do a full half circle... 




Don't judge me.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 7, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so is anyone gonna answer me on how to fight Unlimited Rachel in arcade mode?



Unlimited Rachel: Successfully complete Rachel's Arcade mode.



There is always google You know


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

Beating Rachel's Arcade mode lets you fight Unlimited Rachel?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats what it said, the only one you need to do something special for is ragna which is get 10 distortion finishes or something


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 7, 2009)

Unlimited Rachel is v-13-'s final boss, that's the only way you can fight her in Arcade Mode. Aside from that, if you want to fight her to get the trophy you have to play through Score Attack Mode.


----------



## njt (Jul 7, 2009)

Got this bad boy 

time to get my groove on :333

if anyone is online: njt (psn)


----------



## Hentai (Jul 7, 2009)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Any euro gamers ordered this yet??? and from where??



Yes me, i ordered it from VideogamesPlus.ca

Its on the way, i am expecting it tomorrow or on Thursday.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2009)

njt said:


> Got this bad boy
> 
> time to get my groove on :333
> 
> if anyone is online: njt (psn)



That's what i use too...don't the stickers rock  .


----------



## njt (Jul 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> That's what i use too...don't the stickers rock  .



that they do


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't believe I've been accidentally doing Jin's arrow Distortion and its been killing people lol.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 7, 2009)

The artbook is so terrible not even worth it :/


----------



## H0rVatH (Jul 7, 2009)

that's what i thought when i got it, but its always good to share ^^


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

DLing it now.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 7, 2009)

But you get to see Nirvana's bare boob


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2009)

So i hosted my first room a bit ago...after about 2 hours of versus on hell against ragna jin and noel since those were the most frequent chars online i read about...and it was a resounding success...i went 9-2 with only bang and i rose 3 lvls. Everyone was tough too...prolly since i named the room "Japanese Voices" all the pros ran at me...i beat a lvl 30 arakune on my second match .


Funnily enough, the only person who joined and sucked...had english voices .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

Ahh so that's the Nirvana bare breast, I think she beats Litchi.

What's your account Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2009)

You mean my psn?

Dreikoo .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you play Arakune because he is similiar to Eddie, Biscuits?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> So i hosted my first room a bit ago...after about 2 hours of versus on hell against ragna jin and noel since those were the most frequent chars online i read about...and it was a resounding success...i went 9-2 with only bang and i rose 3 lvls. Everyone was tough too...prolly since i named the room "Japanese Voices" all the pros ran at me...i beat a lvl 30 arakune on my second match .
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, the only person who joined and sucked...had english voices .


Hey I have English voices.

And what's your ranked score.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2009)

I think I may change mains, Ragna just isn't as cool as Sol.

I'm leaning towards Rachel, Arakune, and Haku-men.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 7, 2009)

Arakune 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abpv1VmkRhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh yeah and I enjoyed the art book because I like data book. But it's a data book more then a art book lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Hey I have English voices.
> 
> And what's your ranked score.



I haven't even touched ranked, i went online just to see if my training was working. I had the game for about a day so far so in doing storymode i haven't had much time to really practice for actual fights...other than those few rounds and that practice segment on hell.

I haven't even touched half the cast so far since i go by the stories.


You do get a story for hakumen and nu after completing all the rest right?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I haven't even touched ranked, i went online just to see if my training was working. I had the game for about a day so far so in doing storymode i haven't had much time to really practice for actual fights...other than those few rounds and that practice segment on hell.
> 
> I haven't even touched half the cast so far since i go by the stories.
> 
> ...



Yes you do.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You do get a story for hakumen and nu after completing all the rest right?



Just clear one of each character's story paths and you'll unlock the last two. don't even need 100%


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Just clear one of each character's story paths and you'll unlock the last two. don't even need 100%



I actually like doing the 100%...sure the mandatory loss requirements are kinda gay but if you save at operative places it's kinda fast...god though...noel was a torture...at least her cosplays rewarded you for it....esp the sailor suit .


Also it's cool getting those interviews of the seiyuu after getting 100%....Rachel's VA actually liked to play the game...and Bang's VA was like " please, love Bang...that's all he wants..i love bang!!!"...like he needed to tell us that .


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I actually like doing the 100%...sure the mandatory loss requirements are kinda gay but if you save at operative places it's kinda fast...god though...noel was a torture...at least her cosplays rewarded you for it....esp the sailor suit .
> 
> 
> Also it's cool getting those interviews of the seiyuu after getting 100%....Rachel's VA actually liked to play the game...and Bang's VA was like " please, love Bang...that's all he wants..i love bang!!!"...like he needed to tell us that .



Wait wtf.
Where the hell did you see those?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wait wtf.
> Where the hell did you see those?



Get 100% on X.
Get "unlocked the voice of X" message

Go go gallery - sound.

Then near the bottom there is an option for "the voice of X"...i've only gotten the voice of bang and rachel...i have 100% on noel but i didn't get hers...dunno why...maybe they didn't do one for her.

Oh and it's only in japanese and it has no subs.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Get 100% on X.
> Get "unlocked the voice of X" message
> 
> Go go gallery - sound.
> ...



Oh...
OK thanks, and since I don't speak japanese I guess there's no point.


Edit: Fuck man when Tager play's the block game that shit is stupid...


----------



## Fenix (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> .i have 100% on noel but i didn't get hers...dunno why...maybe they didn't do one for her.



It's due to the whole story behind her. Same thing with Jin 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Noel and v13 are clones and Jin is Hakumen


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

Noel's VA is the one singing "love so blue" right?

I noticed it the moment i heard "watashi wa...dare?"  in that song .


----------



## Hentai (Jul 8, 2009)

Gametrailers Review  -> 9.0

The Track


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh yea, thanks for posting something from a week ago on one of the most visited video review sites.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Fenix said:


> It's due to the whole story behind her. Same thing with Jin
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh dammit I miss clicked the spoiler.  



Hangatýr said:


> Oh yea, thanks for posting something from a week ago on one of the most visited video review sites.



I actually haven't seen it.
Thanks Kyuubi no Youko.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh yea, thanks for posting something from a week ago on one of the most visited video review sites.



It hasnt been posted so give me a break, besides, just because you saw it that must not count for the all other people.



KojiDarth said:


> I actually haven't seen it.
> Thanks Kyuubi no Youko.



Awesome


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

I honestly didn't think this could get any more epic...but OMG that ending...not seeing it coming causes it to be all the more amazing.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> 8
> 
> 
> I honestly didn't think this could get any more epic...but OMG that ending...not seeing it coming causes it to be all the more amazing.



Damn I wanna know but I know I gotta play it through but it's sooo tempting.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2009)

It's no spoiler, it's the full version of bang install...fuller than full.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 8, 2009)

isn't bangs theme "bang gale"?


----------



## Barry. (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm getting on if anybody wants to hit me up.

GT: blme6


----------



## Zenou (Jul 9, 2009)

Can Rachel normally call lightning down without a staff being there? I was doing Score mode and got to her, she kept using lightning except she had never placed any damn rods...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 9, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Can Rachel normally call lightning down without a staff being there? I was doing Score mode and got to her, she kept using lightning except she had never placed any damn rods...



I knwo I noticed that too, wtf. I think its just one of her moves that takes down her percentage thingy. not sure tho


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Regular Rachel?

Her super makes lighting on her body, and all rods around the level.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

Finished True End

Story makes no sense, I'm guessing we're going to get DLC to finish up the story





Zeno said:


> Can Rachel normally call lightning down without a staff being there? I was doing Score mode and got to her, she kept using lightning except she had never placed any damn rods...



She can call regular lightning down to her rods without using the meter. It's called Sword Iris.

I believe the one you encounter in arcade/true story/scoreatk is the Unlimited Rachel, who can call lightning to places without rods


----------



## Zenou (Jul 9, 2009)

It wasn't her Super.

Don't Unlimited AIs have full super bar? This one didn't, so I assumed it wasn't an Unlimited.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

No clue, but that attack is not available to the regular Rachel. Sword Iris has lightning strike to the rods only. Baden Baden Lily has lightning to Rachel and any rods on the field. 

It has to be a single player only thing. I have not tried Arcade or Score Attack, but I did get hit by it in the True End story as well, I didn't pay attention to whether she had infinite meter or not


----------



## Iijima Hanada (Jul 9, 2009)

Picking this game up on Saturday. I'm very happy with all of the love that it has been shown lately. Hopefully a few of you guys have it on PS3 because I'd be more than willing to get some matches running once I get it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Fenix did you see the ending after the credits?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

Good shit Biscuits.

Ragna mirrors = so cash.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone know how to get Noel to say "Don't touch my panda". 


Edit: Wow beating it on Hell wasn't as hard as I thought it was going to be. Woot Dante Achievement!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I finally got around to the true ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope for playable Terumi next game, and it looks like Tsubaki is going to be guaranteed playable character next game.

Wish they went into more detail on what Noel is, biological android or mechanical.

V-12 though, that makes me like her character alot more, and also shows why she has no growth in "areas" 

Haku-men being Jin from a alternate future or dimension, I hope they go into more detail about it next game.

I'm guessing the goal of Terumi is to bring about the black beast, which would be actually the first time, making the legend their own future. 




All in all, a good interesting fighting game story for once.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow
Score attack is bullshit...fucking cheap Ragna fucker fuck fuck fuckerfuckeringfuckereit!

And gratz Sephiroth!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

You have to fight all the unlimited characters in score attack right?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You have to fight all the unlimited characters in score attack right?



I guess. I destoryed Rachel and I also saw that lightning attack without rods and its really...um...fucking pwnage. But after I beat v-13 and Ragna was my last match, JUST DAMMIT!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Ps3 or 360?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Good shit Biscuits.
> 
> Ragna mirrors = so cash.


For real. 
Lol Chaz is getting good too fast. I gotta lame his ass out...
I'll try and host another room today.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

IMO Sephiroth
Sig this, 


 

And here something extra,

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 9, 2009)

GG last night Biscuits. I don't know what happened last night even with the slight lag. My timing was off so bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2009)

Is the instructional DVD/Blu-Ray just for the lim. ed. or does it come with the standard as well?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> GG last night Biscuits. I don't know what happened last night even with the slight lag. My timing was off so bad.


My fault for booting you after 1 match. Everyone in the room knew the game, so it wouldn't be fair for you to stick around...
Hit Training mode!

The Tutorials only come with the LE. If you're quick enough you can catch them on youtube. They'll be coming down soon.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Ps3 or 360?



PS3 :ho

Also....does anyone else have a little red line in the lower right corner 
Edit: red line is gone....wtf


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you mean the game is in widescreen?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 9, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> For real.
> Lol Chaz is getting good too fast. I gotta lame his ass out...
> I'll try and host another room today.



Word, I probably won't be on til late since my son's stayin over tonight.. and yeah, his Carl is too strong.

Edit: Hangatyr, if you really want, I will sell you my tutorial disc for $15 + shipping cost.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Do you mean the game is in widescreen?



what are you talking about?
Of course it is


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Now I'm lost. 

But man I am terrible at this game. 

Carl's clap loop......


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

All i said is that it doesnt support 1080p, not even upscaled 1080p.
And sometimes a strange red line appears in the bottom right corner.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Anyone know how to get Noel to say "Don't touch my panda".


Fight Litchi and shoot a projectile.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

do you guys play with English voice acting? 

Changing to Japanese was the first thing i did in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> do you guys play with English voice acting?
> 
> Changing to Japanese was the first thing i did in the game.



Same....noel's english voice is crap...her Jp voice is the same one that sings the "love so blue" BGM.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

Alone Ragna Hakumen and Nu are worth the Japanese language.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

And bang lol. He sounds too young and corny in english...way too young for an "ossan" .


Btw, Ore ga dare da to omotte yagaru!
:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> do you guys play with English voice acting?
> 
> Changing to Japanese was the first thing i did in the game.



Indeed, I really love Arakune's, Rachel's, and Bang's voice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 9, 2009)

This game has voice acting  I haven't been playing with sound on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> This game has voice acting  I haven't been playing with sound on.



That quite a strange thing to do.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 9, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> My fault for booting you after 1 match. Everyone in the room knew the game, so it wouldn't be fair for you to stick around...
> Hit Training mode!
> 
> The Tutorials only come with the LE. If you're quick enough you can catch them on youtube. They'll be coming down soon.



No worries man. I was totally off last night. Must have been drinking or something lol.

I have yet to pop in my tutorial Bluray since I've only really had the time to put in a few matches in arcade and story mode. Thankfully tomorrow is a holiday and I'm going through my usual training method where I put the game on the highest difficulty and go at it for as long as I can. 

Still I have to work on my timing with Litchi and Noel. I've found some pretty combos with those two that are pretty lengthy. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> do you guys play with English voice acting?
> 
> Changing to Japanese was the first thing i did in the game.



IMO the English voice acting is amazingly good for all the characters.

It definitely isn't the usual "Japanese > English" situation like with other games/things. It's more like "Japanese = English" for BlazBlue.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone else notice Jin's Japanese VA also voices Simon from TTGL?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Anyone else notice Jin's Japanese VA also voices Simon from TTGL?



Yes, this Voice actor also speaks German, English, Italian and Spanish.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:
			
		

> This game has voice acting  I haven't been playing with sound on.


Muting a game with a soundtrack composed by Ishiwatari Daisuke is nothing short of blasphemous.



			
				Akira said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice Jin's Japanese VA also voices Simon from TTGL?


Yup, Tetsuya Kakihara. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What's really impressive is that he also voices Haku-Men, yet the two characters sound almost nothing alike.


----------



## ZelosUchiha (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't find the game, its sold out everywhere


----------



## Hentai (Jul 9, 2009)

ZelosUchiha said:


> I can't find the game, its sold out everywhere



videogamesplus.ca


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> No worries man. I was totally off last night. Must have been drinking or something lol.
> 
> I have yet to pop in my tutorial Bluray since I've only really had the time to put in a few matches in arcade and story mode. Thankfully tomorrow is a holiday and I'm going through my usual training method where I put the game on the highest difficulty and go at it for as long as I can.
> 
> ...



It's the same for me, I love Jin's an Haku-men's voices in english. Ragna sounds a little off and so does Rachel but it's not so bad. Id rather know what there screaming in a fight then "TOYOTA MITSUBISHI!" just kidding but srsly the English voices are well done. Plus when I play online I like to hear the characters speak differently since most people have it in Japaneses and it gives it a more "I'm fighting someone from another region" feel.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

Jin and Hakumen are done by the same person and sound worlds apart in japanese in both personality and actual sound, if that doesn't showcase the higher level of the original voices i don't think anything can do that to your skewed perceptions lol.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

It's just my preference and yes I know there done by the same person. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But if they sound worlds apart and are actually the same damn guy, well that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. 


But nonetheless its my preference skewed or not.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But if they sound worlds apart and are actually the same damn guy, well that doesn't make a whole lot of sense.



It does if you actually comprehend the story...i'm pretty sure arakune didn't sound like that before becoming a blob.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Jin and Haku-men don't sound the same in english.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

Just woke up..lol

9PM EST right now...anyone hosting a PSN room?



ZelosUchiha said:


> I can't find the game, its sold out everywhere



I went to two GameStops in a mall New Hampshire recently and they both had BlazBlue 

New England never runs out of stock


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

Damn...what a cliffhanger true ending...it pretty much confirms there will be a sequel or quite substantial DLC.




Sephiroth said:


> Jin and Haku-men don't sound the same in english.



Yes and they don't have the same voice actors which makes it not be impressive.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

One thing I'm really disappointed about the true ED is that the crazy Nu hugging Ragna picture wasn't in the gallery when I went to check it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

The one with their faces shown prominently?

It is in mine...did you do his arcade?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2009)

The one where her eye is XBOX HUGE right?

No I didn't do Arcade, I just did Story

I'll go hit up Ragna's arcade now then


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, that's in. It's right at the top actually...first or second image in the gallery.


You can see them disintegrating into eachother.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes and they don't have the same voice actors which makes it not be impressive.





they're both voiced by David Vincent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes and they don't have the same voice actors which makes it not be impressive.



Yeah they do, so it is impressive.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah they do, so it is impressive.



I love you Sephiroth.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 9, 2009)

I HAS TEH GAME 
Wow...it's just....glorious

Maining Bang atm(Yes I know he's shit, I don't give a damn )
Second/Shared main is Ragna, pure and simply because he has Gintoki's(Gintama) VA.

He even acts the same, the guy's fucking hilarious, I *DID NOT* expect him to be  like that, I expected the standard "Hurr imma strong badass who's all grunty and arrogant" kind of guy.

Eat and run with Taokaka ftw!

I use Bang's install alot(it makes me lose more than win though)

But I also like doing his(bear with me I suck with names) attack that launches you to the side of the screen and makes you fly trough the air into that super where he runs at you, hits you a few times, grabs you by the face, and slams you against the side of the screen..

Also(Dons anti flame suit) I'm a pad monkey.

Anyway, this game's fucking amazing, I forsee many hours of my life being drained into this


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I love you Sephiroth.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh wow, Hazama is voiced by the same voice as Gin in english, not only did they look alike, they have the same VA.

Sneaky sneaky. 

I love that, I'm going to call him Gin 2.0, as he is a fusion of Gin and Aizen.


----------



## Emery (Jul 10, 2009)

So... what's the concensus on the pronunciation of BlazBlue?  The katakana says "BureiBuru", indicating that it's pronounced "Blay Blue."  However, everyone I hear keeps calling it "Blaze Blue."  So.. enlighten me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jul 10, 2009)

It's pronounced "aw-sum"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (Jul 10, 2009)

ROFL VENICE = VICTOR


Edit: OK wtf is up with Litchi's true ending for w/e reason I can't get it though the path the thingy told me to go.  And I did get Arakune out the way already.


Another Edit: In "Teach me miss Litchi 4 there is a Chipp Guilty gear reference lol.


----------



## Emery (Jul 10, 2009)

If it were "Blaze Blue", wouldn't it be written "ブレイズブルー" (Bureizu Buru) instead of "ブレイズブルー" (Burei buru)?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

I have played over a 1000 matches now, hooray!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe the Japanese call Pronounce it Burei Buru, for who knows what reasons, the Z seems to be silent. lol.

I still say "Blaze Blue", though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been following BlazBlue from the beginning, and so the constant reading of the kata has gotten me into the habit of saying "BlayBlue", personally. I'm probably the odd one out here though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2009)

That's how ragna calls it in the anime CS so it's ok .



edit: 

Damn...i knew bang install was more than just flash...i just made the most epic combo...better than what i saw in the pro videos of the extra blu ray as far as both flash and damage goes...i managed to combo 2 of his air command throws together.

6C 623C (ABC when the third hit hits) dash up twice 623 C (this is the hard part since bang install is so hard control so you need impeccable timing...if you mess up though the aerial C still hits most of the time...just don't dash somewhere else...and you need to input the command at the opposite direction of the one you were when you first started the combo since the first throw turns them to the opposite side)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 10, 2009)

Combo'ing his command throw is easy to tech though.

My friend did a bang install vid with some pretty nasty shit.. few 6k damage combos and seemingly unbreakable corner lock down.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> That quite a strange thing to do.



I skip all the story in story mode, and I use custom sound tracks when fighting.



Final Ultima said:


> Muting a game with a soundtrack composed by Ishiwatari Daisuke is nothing short of blasphemous.


I prefer the Guilty Gear soundtracks over the BlazBlue one by quite a bit.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 10, 2009)

Way too picky brah


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2009)

So, you unlocked that art you wanted yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I skip all the story in story mode, and I use custom sound tracks when fighting.
> 
> 
> I prefer the Guilty Gear soundtracks over the BlazBlue one by quite a bit.







As long as you enjoy the game.

I like the Blazblue soundtrack quite alot more, almost every track stands out alot better.

Didn't notice how much Ky's theme from XX and Jin's sound so similar.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2009)

They... don't. Not that much, anyway. It's just Daisuke's style.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 10, 2009)

Considering Ky and Jin to have the same color pallet it was bound to sound vaguely similar.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2009)

Koji, you getting on tonight? I'd like to have some private matches with you, I haven't tried my Nu or Tager against your Jin yet. lol


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah I will be on tonight but I can't stay on too late. 


Tager will whoop my ass.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I skip all the story in story mode, and I use custom sound tracks when fighting.
> 
> 
> I prefer the Guilty Gear soundtracks over the BlazBlue one by quite a bit.



how could you skip the story? you fail. also custom sound tracks fail also, because how are you supposed to tell if the music in a game is good when your listening to custom soundtrack bs. that's why I hate custom soundtracks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Between the original and the spiritual successor character wise, in your opinion, who is cooler. 

1.Sol Badguy or Ragna

2.Ky Kiske or Jin Kisaragi

3.Potemkin or Iron Tager

4.Chipp Zanuff or Bang Shishigami

5.Eddie or Arakune

6. Slayer or Rachel Alucard

7.Millia Rage or Litchi Faye Ling


*Spoiler*: _Mine_ 




1.Sol Badguy

2.Jin Kisaragi

3.Iron Tager

4.Bang Shishigami

5.Arakune

6.Slayer

7.Millia Rage


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

> 7.Millia Rage or Litchi Faye Ling



That one not so much. And I know Jin = Ky but I used to be a Johnny player and the quick draw style seems to be similar.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

That one has to do with both of them being obsessed with the evil black blobs, and both their abilities to change their weapons into different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah you are right sir.





:ho


Oh yeah sorry I wasn't on long Brown, I saw you in a full party so I didn't feel right disturbing you. 


Edit: Dude Seph, Rachel > Slayer


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

You beat me to getting a Terumi set first. 



> Edit: Dude Seph, Rachel > Slayer


Twas a hard choice, but I had to go with his epicness.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

I love your sig with Rachel.
And I'm still looking for a smaller pic for my sig. I don't wanna get sig banned. 

And

1.Ragna

2.Jin Kisaragi

3.Iron Tager

4.Bang Shishigami

5.Eddie 

6. Rachel Alucard

7.Millia Rage


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Though, not even Slayer can stop George the 13th.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Dude George the 13th stopped the black beast.
Haku-men is just a poser. And do a Kokonae set or I will


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

George the 13th is double the strength of them.
PLUS ONE!

And

here


Awesomeness.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2009)

I never noticed the hand signs Slayer does when he's blocking lol.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Slayer reads Naruto.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

Good God, Carl is the most crap character i have ever played.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Good God, Carl is the most crap character i have ever played.



Truth hurts don't it. v-13 wasn't kidding when she called Nirvana a B class peice of shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Between the original and the spiritual successor character wise, in your opinion, who is cooler.
> 
> 1.Sol Badguy or Ragna
> 
> ...



Only BB character in that list I think is cooler is Jin > Ky. Otherwise the GG characters win.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Only BB character in that list I think is cooler is Jin > Ky. Otherwise the GG characters win.



Potemkin! Come on. At least Iron Tager has a reason he is outrageous huge, he plays the cyborg card.


Edit: Also coolest level ever created...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Between the original and the spiritual successor character wise, in your opinion, who is cooler.
> 
> 1. Sol Badguy or *Ragna*
> 
> ...



That's about right for me.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Truth hurts don't it. v-13 wasn't kidding when she called Nirvana a B class peice of shit.



I actually lolled when i saw this scene 

Damn it was hard to beat v-13 with Carl 

I love Haku-men :ho




BOOBIE LADY


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Beating Rachel with half health and no Nirvana (Like I use her anyway) was a pain in the ass because all his moves are not just close but down your fucking pants close.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Between the original and the spiritual successor character wise, in your opinion, who is cooler.
> 
> 1.*Sol Badguy* or Ragna
> 
> ...


I bolded my winners. I thought  Litchi was more Jam, but I'd still vouch for Litchi. And Arakune is more Testament, and i woulda definitely given superiority to Testament.

Jin is too badass. I wanted to pick him...i might do it still. but dayum too many folks are spamming him. Might just need to get that good with him to show folks the business.

I'm maining Carl and Hakumen right now....shit is rough as hell with Hakumen sometimes.

Carl is so damn fun to play with. and if u learn how to move and abuse the doll and do some setups, he is a beast. I've been doing fairly well with him....though i got did in bad by an awesome rachel....not nearly as bad as it was when i was Hakumen. Rachel cant deal with pressure at all lol. Carl did good. Hakumen was too damn slow to get inside...and when i had some energy to go on the offensive damn bitch starts using the wind like hell 

beware the sliding spinning crossup :athapy. electric bats zipping erywhere...and fuckin frogs u can't see cause of the fucking roses and shit. who the hell came up with the idea for a character like this lol. Its kinda booty when u have people with stupid stage control and then the most stationary dudes ever. But i guess the damage output for the bottom 

i love this game....i need to buy it.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

I am pretty good with hakumen by now, he is my favorite


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am pretty good with hakumen by now, he is my favorite



Haku-men is a racist with all his white void talk.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Haku-men is a racist with all his white void talk.



Watwat


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

That and he is always hunting a black beast come on!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Between the original and the spiritual successor character wise, in your opinion, who is cooler.
> 
> 1.*Sol Badguy* or Ragna
> 
> ...



Guess I'm a GG head.  I also like almost all of GG's soundtrack over BB's as well.

On another note, I searched the thread for the 100% guide for the story mode but I keep missing it. And looking online at other places (dustloop etc.) I never get 100% either. Do I have to lose some of the final fights to see the losing cutscene to get 100%?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 11, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:
			
		

> On another note, I searched the thread for the 100% guide for the story mode but I keep missing it. And looking online at other places (dustloop etc.) I never get 100% either. Do I have to lose some of the final fights to see the losing cutscene to get 100%?


You have to replay and lose almost every fight, as there are often short scenes prior to the Game Over screen that contribute to the final percentage.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Edit: Also coolest level ever created...



Welcome to Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 11, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> You have to replay and lose almost every fight, as there are often short scenes prior to the Game Over screen that contribute to the final percentage.



Son of a...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Potemkin! Come on. At least Iron Tager has a reason he is outrageous huge, he plays the cyborg card.




I do believe Pots was genetically engineered or something by Zepp. I don't really follow the GG storyline though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Welcome to Kingdom Hearts!



I knew there was a reason I liked the stage. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Good God, Carl is the most crap character i have ever played.



You just can't handle the top hat.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 11, 2009)

I just took me 1:30 minutes to beat arcade with Rachel.  20 minutes to get to hakuman, 45 minutes to beat hakumen, 25 minutes to beat Nu


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked the stage.



Seriously, especially with the intro of Rachel's theme, it's fucking Kingdom Hearts.

Just less suckier than the sequel.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I just took me 1:30 minutes to beat arcade with Rachel.  20 minutes to get to hakuman, 45 minutes to beat hakumen, 25 minutes to beat Nu



If you're not playing on hell you must seriously suck.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey that was the first time I tried Rachel, It took me awhile to get her mechanics down


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Welcome to Kingdom Hearts!



Even more awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 11, 2009)

She is the second hardest to use, after Carl.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 11, 2009)

I find hakumen harder than her due to his crap mobility.


Her lobelias act as antiair, george is anti-approach, she has killer wind combos and a distortion than can hit at 4 places at once...haku has slow strong slashes and fast ones that use up your magatama (super meter) like a whore and hard to use counters.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I find hakumen harder than her due to his crap mobility.
> 
> 
> Her lobelias act as antiair, george is anti-approach, she has killer wind combos and a distortion than can hit at 4 places at once...haku has slow strong slashes and fast ones that use up your magatama (super meter) like a whore and *hard to use counters.*



That's this years understatement.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 12, 2009)

Ugh, I think Noel is my best bet as a sub... lol Jin and Noel. hurrrrr.

Got 100% on Rachel's story and saw Noel's alt path, which made me lol/fap.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> That's this years understatement.



I actually find it super easy to use his super counter...maybe cause it lasts marginally longer...but if you fire a projectile at me and i have 4 magatama...say bye to 40% of your life lol.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> She is the second hardest to use, after Carl.



See and I like to try an learn her from scratch. I still haven't leaned how to do wind combos, and I learned that the post she sets up can be used with her distortion move while fighting Nu.  SO I think I did good


----------



## Izlude (Jul 12, 2009)

BANGBANGBANGBANGBANG! Banguuu Damashii! Tatakau kokoro kougetsu hodo ni!


Also has for the whole GG vs. BB nonsense, I think Arc Systems needs to get the rights back to GG from Sega and do a cross-over.

Although Chipp has nothing on Bang, Bang has good defense, Chipp... he's got the stamina of a wet tissue like Akuma. Also Iron Tager is way cooler than Potekmin. On the other hand, Sol is way cooler than Ragna, but I kinda like Jin more than Ky.

Has for Litchi and Jam, will I like both equally.

Now BB just needs a female samurai like Bacon... maybe in BB2...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Izlude said:


> Now BB just needs a female samurai like *Bacon*... maybe in BB2...



A hot, greasy, and heart attack inducing Samurai.

Sure why not.



> Has for Litchi and Jam, will I like both equally.


Litchi or Millia?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 12, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Hey that was the first time I tried Rachel, It took me awhile to get her mechanics down


Dont let it bother you, i am the same. I am usually good with the characters i like (Haku-men, Jin, Ragna, Nu), but when it comes to others i just suck because they dont interest me, and i dont really want to use them anyway.


Sephiroth said:


> She is the second hardest to use, after Carl.


Truth has been told


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 12, 2009)

what is with this nonsense of not releasing the dlc on the ps3  I want the extra colors  when will it be released on ps3


----------



## Hentai (Jul 12, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what is with this nonsense of not releasing the dlc on the ps3  I want the extra colors  when will it be released on ps3



watwat, source please


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

It's just a gold color pallet its really lame.

And also that's because PSN sucks. No offense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

We are probly getting it soon. 

Was it free Koji?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think so. I saw Drunken Monkey's friend with it. Annnd no its not I just checked but its cheap but you still gotta buy it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't the 360 get some DLC for the unlimited characters or something?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, wasn't that discussed ages ago?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, that's my point, somehow people are still talking about it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 12, 2009)

Izlude said:
			
		

> Now BB just needs a female samurai like *Bacon*... maybe in BB2...


Well, Kokonoe fits the role of "pink haired woman that speaks coarsely", so we're half way there.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 12, 2009)

*siiiiigh*

I want this game 

Aksys, bring to this PAL regions already damnit (and who's idea was it to region lock the 360 version)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol, his Tagers not that bad when you get the hang of it. Its his Rachel that bothers me.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

From what I saw when he fought me he does not use a whole lot of the projectiles and it caught me off guard.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 12, 2009)

type of troll

Are those posters or something?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

Zeno said:


> type of troll
> 
> Are those posters or something?



I hope so.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are the phone cards that came with the japanese preorder.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 12, 2009)

Any better resolutions?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2009)

>


Err, erm, wow. 

Those are phone cards?

They really aren't afraid of fanservice.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 12, 2009)

I kinda wanna use a phone card now.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh shit 

Another prove for Japans pervertedness


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2009)

They missed the obvious "bunny costume" for rachel...what with her being called usagi 30 times per episode lol.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They missed the obvious "bunny costume" for rachel...what with her being called usagi 30 times per episode lol.



Episode? 





And I want a Kokonoe phone card and a NoelxMakoto.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Episode?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Episodes are each session in between save opportunities in the storymode. They even have their own names if you look as the saves...like for tao one episode is good guy the other is cat person, boob person hat person etc.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Episodes are each session in between save opportunities in the storymode. They even have their own names if you look as the saves...like for tao one episode is good guy the other is cat person, boob person hat person etc.



Oh I saw them as chapters, but I guess thats the same shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2009)

So, for some nice lulz, when do you guys think europe will get the sequel? (if it's still called that by then)


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

You gotta get the first one there first.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 13, 2009)

I am still confused that this game doesnt support upscaling to 1080p on PS3


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2009)

The case had something wrong in the labels, they said they'd correct the cases when the SE arrives.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am still confused that this game doesnt support upscaling to 1080p on PS3



Meaning it's not fitting your entire screen, correct?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

For whatever reason the edges get cut off on my TV.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 13, 2009)

I need some help with my Arakune.
It seems that when I get the opponent cursed I don't really know what to do off of that. Anybody have any tips on how to improve my overall arakune game?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

K-deps said:


> I need some help with my Arakune.
> It seems that when I get the opponent cursed I don't really know what to do off of that. Anybody have any tips on how to improve my overall arakune game?



Spam attacks to throw there combos off?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> For whatever reason the edges get cut off on my TV.



You can change that in options I believe.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 13, 2009)

K-deps said:


> I need some help with my Arakune.
> It seems that when I get the opponent cursed I don't really know what to do off of that. Anybody have any tips on how to improve my overall arakune game?


I made a post a few pages back covering some basic Arakune stuff. I'm too lazy to search for it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You can change that in options I believe.



I looked but I saw nothing. NOTHING!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2009)

It's on the options...there's A B and C kind of display.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> For whatever reason the edges get cut off on my TV.



For whatever reason sometimes come red lines up on the vertical right border of my screen. its just strange.



KojiDarth said:


> I looked but I saw nothing. NOTHING!


There is something like Display Options or so. and there you can, as Dreikoo said, choose between screen A, B and C.
That should do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I think I decided, I'm going to main Rachel, she is worth the pay off for the difficulty to use.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I think I decided, I'm going to main Rachel, she is worth the pay off for the difficulty to use.



Who where you using before?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Ragna the Geesepants.

Edit:

Woot to making it to 200 wins in ranked. 

I've played 300 ranked matches, won 200 of them, so that's not to bad for a scrub.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 14, 2009)

I made 0 wins in 0 matches,...
Not bad for someone that shits on online for Fighting-Games :ho


By the way, am i to careless with checking, or is the BlazBlue Soundtrack missing the Anime Intro song of the game?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't uploaded my sound track yet, but, it's selectable when you choose music in game.

I know the sound track is missing the Bang install theme though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I made 0 wins in 0 matches,...
> Not bad for someone that shits on online for Fighting-Games :ho



That's to bad, Blazblue's online is great.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 14, 2009)

K-deps said:


> I need some help with my Arakune.
> It seems that when I get the opponent cursed I don't really know what to do off of that. Anybody have any tips on how to improve my overall arakune game?



Throw more BUGS.

On a serious note, look at the Arakune section on dustloop. They should have block strings / combos you can learn there. Just once you curse them, don't let them breathe.. Keep bugs on them and stay outside their optimum range... force them to try and come to you, and just keep the bugs on em.

Or, rush that shit down with the bugs, mix them up, push them to the corner and win. Be wary of reversals, because they're gonna want to get you away asap.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> That's to bad, Blazblue's online is great.



I have heard that from other Games too, like soul Calibur 4, then i played it online only to find 70% of the people beeing complete tards that play this game non stop to get totally badass, and 90% of the 70%-tards are using the 2 characters of the game that have totally overpowered moves.
Not once again i will play a fighting game online anymore, i want fun, and not be beaten by some idiot that plays this game 24 hours a day only to be able to master one character and his unfair move to beat the whole online community.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2009)

You sir are a huge scrub.


You're complaining about the kiliks aren't you? They were so damn easy to beat lol. It took 5 combos of my yoshi or 5 moves of my asty .


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have heard that from other Games too, like soul Calibur 4, then i played it online only to find 70% of the people beeing complete tards that play this game non stop to get totally badass, and 90% of the 70%-tards are using the 2 characters of the game that have totally overpowered moves.
> Not once again i will play a fighting game online anymore, i want fun, and not be beaten by some idiot that plays this game 24 hours a day only to be able to master one character and his unfair move to beat the whole online community.



I didn't do it.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 14, 2009)

Picked this up the day it came out, haven't onlined yet but I love Akarune and Nu-13


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have heard that from other Games too, like soul Calibur 4, then i played it online only to find 70% of the people beeing complete tards that play this game non stop to get totally badass, and 90% of the 70%-tards are using the 2 characters of the game that have totally overpowered moves.
> Not once again i will play a fighting game online anymore, i want fun, and not be beaten by some idiot that plays this game 24 hours a day only to be able to master one character and his unfair move to beat the whole online community.



Soul Calibur 4's online was balls.

But it seems fighting games might not be the genre for you, except in the very most casual way.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have heard that from other Games too, like soul Calibur 4, then i played it online only to find 70% of the people beeing complete tards that play this game non stop to get totally badass, and 90% of the 70%-tards are using the 2 characters of the game that have totally overpowered moves.
> Not once again i will play a fighting game online anymore, i want fun, and not be beaten by some idiot that plays this game 24 hours a day only to be able to master one character and his unfair move to beat the whole online community.



Blazblue's characters are pretty balanced actually, especially when compared to something like Street Fighter 4


----------



## Barry. (Jul 15, 2009)

FEFFRock said:


> *Blazblue's characters are pretty balanced actually*, especially when compared to something like Street Fighter 4



Tager and V 13 are pretty overpowered IMO. And yes, I do know how to deal with them both.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You sir are a huge scrub.


You sir, shut up. I am a pretty decent SC4 player.



Dreikoo said:


> You're complaining about the kiliks aren't you? They were so damn easy to beat lol. It took 5 combos of my yoshi or 5 moves of my asty .


No i am not, Kilik isnt that hard, Mostly Cervantes players that are using his spin-superman-fly-attack-thing.
Also, it depends mostly on the character you play. When you say you had it easy with Yoshimitsu then good for you, but i am using Nightmare, he is harder to use against fast enemies.



Sephiroth said:


> Soul Calibur 4's online was balls.
> 
> But it seems fighting games might not be the genre for you, except in the very most casual way.


I always enjoyed them. And i owned a lot. but at some point, like in SC4, you just start to meet people that use the same character over and over, and only use one and the same move. Then hatred grows inside me. Because these people are not "playing" they just want to win, and be it with shit methods.



FEFFRock said:


> Blazblue's characters are pretty balanced actually, especially when compared to something like Street Fighter 4


Well good to hear. i only played Ragna, Jin, and Hakumen long enough to know about them.
And i will never ever play Carl (piece of shit)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

> You sir, shut up. I am a pretty decent SC4 player.


We could test that if you want . You sound like someone i'd have no trouble beating even though i haven't touched the game for nearly a year.





> No i am not, Kilik isnt that hard, Mostly Cervantes players that are using his spin-superman-fly-attack-thing.
> Also, it depends mostly on the character you play. When you say you had it easy with Yoshimitsu then good for you, but i am using Nightmare, he is harder to use against fast enemies.


These were just examples, i use pretty much everyone, the only chars i don't really use were the SW specials, voldo and the rock.

Cervantes's teleport cut was super easy to sidestep and punish, as for his straight launch canon, super easy to guard...only the JU version was somewhat hard to see coming.

Nightmare is easy to punish and has very few really speedy moves, i don't prefer him to sieg just due to his lack of a few super fast pokes and he's definitely one of the least mastered chars of the ones i used frequently (together with algol and that loli that gets both super weapons in her end) but it certainly wasn't yoshi the only char i had no trouble beating cervantes with.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I have heard that from other Games too, like soul Calibur 4, then i played it online only to find 70% of the people beeing complete tards that play this game non stop to get totally badass, and 90% of the 70%-tards are using the 2 characters of the game that have totally overpowered moves.
> Not once again i will play a fighting game online anymore, i want fun, and not be beaten by some idiot that plays this game 24 hours a day only to be able to master one character and his unfair move to beat the whole online community.



People put time into getting good at every competitive game. Besides the game is so new almost everyone is terrible enough to beat. 



FEFFRock said:


> Blazblue's characters are pretty balanced actually, especially when compared to something like Street Fighter 4


SFIV is a very well-balanced game, outside of the console only characters.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Tager and V 13 are pretty overpowered IMO. And yes, I do know how to deal with them both.



There only OP if you know how to use them. Especially v-13.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Tager and V 13 are pretty overpowered IMO. And yes, I do know how to deal with them both.



Isn't Tager one of the 'worst' characters in the game, he just has moves that do big chunks of damage in one hit.

Edit: Doesn't Carl have a mean loop gimmick?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Tager and V 13 are pretty overpowered IMO. And yes, I do know how to deal with them both.



Tager is the lowest on the tier list :3


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

The game is so balanced that anyone can beat anyone.


Just last night i perfected a lvl 30 Nu twice on ranked using hakumen who supposedly is bottom tier.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The game is so balanced that anyone can beat anyone.
> 
> 
> Just last night i perfected a lvl 30 Nu twice on ranked using hakumen who supposedly is bottom tier.



lol lvl 30, and it isn't hard to 5 shot a low health character with Haku-win


----------



## Barry. (Jul 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Isn't Tager one of the 'worst' characters in the game, he just has moves that do big chunks of damage in one hit.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't Carl have a mean loop gimmick?


I've read that Tager is bottom tier but I hold him as overpowered because of the massive amount he does in a few hit(including his tager buster) and I forgot the name of the move but it's the one that breaks any projectile. Again stating IMO. 

As for carl's loop gimmick...shit is whack. I've had it happen to me once online but it's pretty easy to get out of.

Edit: Haku-men users get mad respect from me.


Chemistry said:


> Tager is the lowest on the tier list :3



Yeah, but still...

Edit: Haku-men users get mad respect from me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

> Haku-men users get mad respect from me.


 How about bang-maining hakumen users? 


> lol lvl 30, and it isn't hard to 5 shot a low health character with Haku-win


 It was all mindtricks actually, i blocked more than i attacked in both rounds...but i blocked basically everything and my combos were as fierce as they can be since i had enough magatama. His counter Cs stun you for so damn long XD...that nu had to slip once and that was 40% of her HP lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> I've read that Tager is bottom tier but I hold him as overpowered because of the massive amount he does in a few hit(including his tager buster) and I forgot the name of the move but it's the one that breaks any projectile. Again stating IMO.
> 
> .



So he's a normal large fighting game character. All of those things make him a viable character, not broken. He needs a way out of projectiles because he has shit mobility, he also needs moves that can do big chunks because he's easy to get away from.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So he's a normal large fighting game character. All of those things make him a viable character, not broken. He needs a way out of projectiles because he has shit mobility, he also needs moves that can do big chunks because he's easy to get away from.



His 360 throw does way way too much damage, even for a slow throw char...but other than that i have no problems with him. His magnetism sealing your jumping bumps me more than his super damage actually.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> How about bang-maining hakumen users?  It was all mindtricks actually, i blocked more than i attacked in both rounds...but i blocked basically everything and my combos were as fierce as they can be since i had enough magatama. His counter Cs stun you for so damn long XD...that nu had to slip once and that was 40% of her HP lol.



I was just saying something you would say.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> We could test that if you want . You sound like someone i'd have no trouble beating even though i haven't touched the game for nearly a year.These were just examples, i use pretty much everyone, the only chars i don't really use were the SW specials, voldo and the rock.
> 
> Cervantes's teleport cut was super easy to sidestep and punish, as for his straight launch canon, super easy to guard...only the JU version was somewhat hard to see coming.
> 
> Nightmare is easy to punish and has very few really speedy moves, i don't prefer him to sieg just due to his lack of a few super fast pokes and he's definitely one of the least mastered chars of the ones i used frequently (together with algol and that loli that gets both super weapons in her end) but it certainly wasn't yoshi the only char i had no trouble beating cervantes with.


well then you are a good player 

That doesnt mean i am bad though :ho

I just love nightmare pek



mystictrunks said:


> People put time into getting good at every competitive game. Besides the game is so new almost everyone is terrible enough to beat.


Well yes of course but there is a difference between trying to be good with the game, or taking one Character all the time and just use the same attack over and over again.



mystictrunks said:


> Edit: Doesn't Carl have a mean loop gimmick?


*Please select your Character

Carl HOMO*





Lockon Stratos said:


> Edit: Haku-men users get mad respect from me.


Why thank you


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why thank you



Haku-DAUM! "I CAN COUNTER BITCH!"


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

I love it when people try to block his super counter...especially those sword spamming jins.


I had this one jin try to rapid cancel after a super counter on his mellee hit...he still was stunned and he lost 50 heat...tough shit bud .


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I love it when people try to block his super counter...especially those sword spamming jins.
> 
> 
> I had this one jin try to rapid cancel after a super counter on his mellee hit...he still was stunned and he lost 50 heat...tough shit bud .



Good thing I don't rapid cancel.

_


Even though I don't know how to. _


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Good thing I don't rapid cancel.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



ABC together...nuuuub.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Haku-DAUM! "I CAN COUNTER BITCH!"





Dreikoo said:


> I love it when people try to block his super counter...especially those sword spamming jins.
> 
> 
> I had this one jin try to rapid cancel after a super counter on his mellee hit...he still was stunned and he lost 50 heat...tough shit bud .



I still have problems in timing Hakumen's counter thing... >_>


----------



## Barry. (Jul 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So he's a normal large fighting game character. All of those things make him a viable character, not broken. He needs a way out of projectiles because he has shit mobility, he also needs moves that can do big chunks because he's easy to get away from.





Dreikoo said:


> *His 360 throw does way way too much damage, even for a slow throw char*...but other than that i have no problems with him. His magnetism sealing your jumping bumps me more than his super damage actually.



My biggest complaint. 

It does over 50% of damage on requiring only 50 heat. Not cool. not to mention it negates almost any close quarters move by his opponent. And that magnetism thing is pretty annoying.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I still have problems in timing Hakumen's counter thing... >_>



First step is expecting when you'll be attacked...the foe being a spamming Condom will help but it's not sure, if you do get the timing down then just buffer the 236236 till you think a normal counter will work and press O for the super.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well yes of course but there is a difference between trying to be good with the game, or taking one Character all the time and just use the same attack over and over again.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> My biggest complaint.
> 
> It does over 50% of damage on requiring only 50 heat. Not cool. not to mention it negates almost any close quarters move by his opponent. And that magnetism thing is pretty annoying.



You can tech it though...makes bang feel all the more gar .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

> As for carl's loop gimmick...shit is whack. I've had it happen to me once online but it's pretty easy to get out of.


You must of played a bad Carl, it ain't easy to get out of, hence why it is called a loop.

Tager is the worst character in the game, period, he doesn't have one good match-up.

NOT ONE!

Everyone has the advantage against him.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> First step is expecting when you'll be attacked...the foe being a spamming Condom will help but it's not sure, if you do get the timing down then just buffer the 236236 till you think a normal counter will work and press O for the super.


 236236??


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, don't tell me you use the analog stick for specials lol.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, don't tell me you use the analog stick for specials lol.



Are you talking about this Arcade stick?
...because i don't have that... >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Are you talking about this Arcade stick?
> ...because i don't have that... >_>



No, the right analog stick can be mapped to specials to you just tilt it up and you get a super or special...noobs do that a lot online on rooms that don't disallow it.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> No, the right analog stick can be mapped to specials to you just tilt it up and you get a super or special...noobs do that a lot online on rooms that don't disallow it.



Oh....well i know the combinations for most of the moves, but sometimes i just use the stick


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

236236 and stuff like that comes mostly from the days of Guilty Gear. Look at the numberpad on your keyboard.
789
456
123

236 mimics the quarter circle forward motion. So 236236 = Double quart circle forward.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> 236236 and stuff like that comes mostly from the days of Guilty Gear. Look at the numberpad on your keyboard.
> 789
> 456
> 123
> ...



so are 236236 just codenames for *^ v > <* ???


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

DFDF basically.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> so are 236236 just codenames for *^ v > <* ???



Kinda. You know how fighting games all have similar motions like QCF for fireballs, 360's for big throws, and all that stuff. Instead of saying quarter circle forward you say 236. Instead of saying half circle you say 41236. Etc.Etc. Basically imagine your keyboards numberpad as a stick or control pad.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Kinda. You know how fighting games all have similar motions like QCF for fireballs, 360's for big throws, and all that stuff. Instead of saying quarter circle forward you say 236. Instead of saying half circle you say 41236. Etc.Etc. Basically imagine your keyboards numberpad as a stick or control pad.



Yes i have heard about that 360?, but where does that start? 1, 2, 3,...9??


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Look at the num pad of your keyboard and imagine if it was a dpad.

4 2 6 8 are left down right up respectively and the rest are the diagonals.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

I just started learning number notations, since they aren't commonly used in Street Fighter.

I didn't try to get good at any fighting game truly, till Soul Calibur 3, even though I've been playing fighting games for years, and I never played Guity Gear seriously, but I may now, Blazblue has made me really fall in love with it's links.

I hate Street Fighter 4's links so very much.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Look at the num pad of your keyboard and imagine if it was a dpad.
> 
> 4 2 6 8 are left down up right respectively and the rest are the diagonals.



Yes yes, i got it so far, but when i do this 360?, where to start?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2009)

63214789 is what i do.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 15, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yes yes, i got it so far, but when i do this 360?, where to start?



Well how do you do them on sticks/pads? Just copy that motion on the keypad.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> 63214789 is what i do.





mystictrunks said:


> Well how do you do them on sticks/pads? Just copy that motion on the keypad.


I meant where to start, on what position.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Start from the right, and do a full circle to right again

You need to hide it in a normal, blockstun, empty jump, or wakeup animation to get the move to be pulled off for 360 users.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Start from the right, and do a full circle to right again
> 
> You need to hide it in a normal, blockstun, empty jump, or wakeup animation to get the move to be pulled off for 360 users.



Okay thanks :ho


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2009)

You can't 270 in this game?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't need to go that far, actually. I'm pretty sure you can 360 with just 412369 or 632147, it's quite dumb.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Just tried, it's not working for me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2009)

270's do work, that's how I do them all the time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Might be because I'm on a d-pad, I have to full 360 it.

You play Tager, Druken?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Might be because I'm on a d-pad, I have to full 360 it.



Shouldn't matter if you're on pad or not. It's not like the game would try to make it harder for you either way lol


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2009)

I officially love this game more than SF4.  To me I like that i really have to practice with a character to even know how they work.  Don't get me wrong SF4 has the same things but BB is just so different from character to character


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Shouldn't matter if you're on pad or not. It's not like the game would try to make it harder for you either way lol



I know I was just joking around.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Shouldn't matter if you're on pad or not. It's not like the game would try to make it harder for you either way lol



Play with one hand, it makes you pro.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 15, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I officially love this game more than SF4.  To me I like that i really have to practice with a character to even know how they work.  Don't get me wrong SF4 has the same things but BB is just so different from character to character



Well these guys are something new too, SF4 is pretty much the same old characters that we've been using since SF2 came out.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 15, 2009)

lol anime expo noobs

Link removed


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Play with one hand, it makes you pro.



Did you develop that style the first time you faced noel?


----------



## shinjowy (Jul 16, 2009)

Ugh, I hate myself so much. I thought I'd be able to get this game in Canada, seeing as I saw a few more copies in the U.S. during my vacation... damn it, why does Canada suck so much when it comes to getting games?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 16, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Ugh, I hate myself so much. I thought I'd be able to get this game in Canada, seeing as I saw a few more copies in the U.S. during my vacation... damn it, why does Canada suck so much when it comes to getting games?



I have BlazBlue, and I am in Canada. Of course I got the last copy in town most likely, EB Games was the only place that had it, and they had one copy left for the 360.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 17, 2009)

VideogamesPlus.ca had this game pretty long, and on the 28th July they will get the normal version.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought the game the day it came out. I'm ordering a second copy to get the art book though. I'll just return the game itself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally got a handle on all the game mechanics now, aside from Carl, now I feel at least at a competent level with this game.

Patience seems really key with Tager, in the now better matches I play, I usually get down to about half life or less waiting for the opponent to make a mistake, and once they do, I can end a match. Jin makes one slip up, and does a blocked ice car, he takes a B Tager Buster.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Finally got a handle on all the game mechanics now, aside from Carl, now I feel at least at a competent level with this game.
> 
> Patience seems really key with Tager, in the now better matches I play, I usually get down to about half life or less waiting for the opponent to make a mistake, and once they do, I can end a match. Jin makes one slip up, and does a blocked ice car, he takes a B Tager Buster.



I still can't use half the characters with coherence. :sweat
But still trucking, and btw what's your set from?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> But still trucking, and btw what's your set from?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Jin makes one slip up, and does a blocked ice car, he takes a B Tager Buster.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 18, 2009)

i dont care what the stupid tier lists say Tager is not bottom tier. and this game is not balanced.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 18, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i dont care what the stupid tier lists say Tager is not bottom tier. and this game is not balanced.



Tager is low tier now deal with it but he's a scrub killer.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 18, 2009)

I played the game......on the PS3 of a friend, this game look fun. As a Xbox360 owner, it's  annoying to know they'll never release the game in Europe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i dont care what the stupid tier lists say Tager is not bottom tier. and this game is not balanced.



Oh boy......


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2009)

Rachel is starting to be super fun...her max wind power air 2c followed with a distortion is so freaking strong .


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i dont care what the stupid tier lists say Tager is not bottom tier. and this game is not balanced.



The games very balanced  I mean even though Tager and Hakumen are bottom tier they still have a chance against V-13,Araune, and Rachel.

Tager is bottom tier because every character, if the players are equally skilled, can just beast on Tager and never have to worry about any of his moves for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2009)

In a recent tier list hakumen was moved up quite a bit...though they did have jin at top tier so that may just be a noob tier list.


I find his damage potential simply colossal and i love how he gets super even without attacking, helps him in his slow and defensive style of play with short outbursts...but this one rachel i faced did a combo on me...damn...i either missed an ukemi somewhere ( i'm 80% sure i did) or hakumen is the only char vulnerable to it cause the next round with bang she didn't do it...but damn, it ate more than half of my life and it was just normal hits...no george or thunder anywhere.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 18, 2009)

Where did you pull that list from? Jin isn't nearly as obscene as the zoners, and Rachel being in the middle is the dumbest thing I've read in a long time. Tager and Haku-Men struggle the most due to their mobility issues. People like Mike Z are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird posting errors putting my post above Kyuubi no Youko's.

Edit: And this one too.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL @ my post about Hakumen beeing posted  3 minutes in the future 



Final Ultima said:


> Where did you pull that list from? Jin isn't nearly as obscene as the zoners, and Rachel being in the middle is the dumbest thing I've read in a long time. Tager and Haku-Men struggle the most due to their mobility issues. People like Mike Z are the exception, not the rule.


I removed it again, it was just some impressions of a player.
But really, the so called "official" tier list is too, just the impressions of some magazine, so not official at all 


Final Ultima said:


> Weird posting errors putting my post above Kyuubi no Youko's.
> 
> Edit: And this one too.


LOL


----------



## Hentai (Jul 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The games very balanced  I mean even though Tager and Hakumen are bottom tier they still have a chance against V-13,Araune, and Rachel.
> 
> Tager is bottom tier because every character, if the players are equally skilled, can just beast on Tager and never have to worry about any of his moves for a variety of reasons.




Hakumen is nowhere near bottom.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do I take loses in BB so personal?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2009)

Cause you put a lot of effort when you play so it's extra disappointing to lose.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hakumen is nowhere near bottom.


As much as you like him, it doesn't change the fact that he's the worst character in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2009)

Tager's worse.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> As much as you like him, it doesn't change the fact that he's the worst character in the game.



Thats bullshit.
This so called Tier list was just made by some magazine. Its just jet another persons impression.
Yes hakumen needs some time to get into, but he isnt a bad character, and definitely not the worst.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2009)

A magazine which took the opinions of top Blazblue players who have been playing the game for months... Yeah it's bullshit.

Tager and Hakumen are interchangeable They're both Bottom tier.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> A magazine which took the opinions of top Blazblue players who have been playing the game for months... Yeah it's bullshit.
> 
> Tager and Hakumen are interchangeable They're both Bottom tier.



Impressions of players are still just impressions of players.
When a bunch of your sort that doesnt bother playing with these character says Hakumen and Tager are crap how is this a proper reflection of the game?

I have tried through all character of the game and tried them all, MY impression tells me Hakumen is bretty good, not the best o play, but still better than Carl Clover or Rachel Alucard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> When a bunch of your sort that doesnt bother playing with these character says Hakumen and Tager are crap how is this a proper reflection of the game?



Some of the top BlazBlue character play Tager and Hakumen. I trust their opinions as they are infinitely better at BlazBlue, and fighting game in general, than me. They've been playing the game for months and while the tiers are still shifting unless Hakumen or Tager players find some big gimmick like Carl's loop they're stuck at the bottom until BlazBlue: Acent Core Rebirth. Sure they win but that doesn't mean every fight isn't an uphill battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2009)

It's easy to win when you don't play online with anyone...but you won't ever truly know what it is good playing before you go online or play other people.


For some reason i find it easier to win with haku than bang or lichi...prolly due to his sorta easy combos and the people online not used to my way of using him...it's probably a lot different than what the top arcade players get to experience though.


Been trying to get used to rachel...i can own the CPU on hell but online the first time i used her i lost to someone i knew i could beat with my other chars from the way he played...i suppose i need to get used to her but yes i did see the huge potential she has.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2009)

A decent player knows Haku-men's strengths and weakness.
+massive damage
+good air dash
+decent range

-slow as fuck
-gets zoned by nearly the entire cast
-practically no gatlings without meter

When I fight him I got those things in mind, which makes fighting him a breeze.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Impressions of players are still just impressions of players.
> When a bunch of your sort that doesnt bother playing with these character says Hakumen and Tager are crap how is this a proper reflection of the game?
> 
> I have tried through all character of the game and tried them all, MY impression tells me Hakumen is bretty good, not the best o play, but still better than Carl Clover or Rachel Alucard.



Oh boy......


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh boy......



What? 

I got that impression.
For me Hakumen is easier than most others. 

And Carl Clover is most definitely the worst shit that was ever created.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You dont accept other peoples opinions and get personally.



This may be because your opinions on the game are far less informed than those of people who play it on a serious competitive level.

BlazBlue is a game with a heavy focus on mobility, any character who has problems with this is going to be bad. There's nothing wrong with being a bottom tier character in a fighting game plenty of players manage to do just fine with them, they just admit that the character has some disadvantages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi, you need to play at a global competitive tournament level, then people might listen to you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, he should of just told you your opinion isn't credible.

But he likes to trash talk anyway.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

I am arrogant 

But that is just a show off 



I think you cant only judge a Character in a fighting game by the ratings of top-players.
A lot people (like me) are just playing it for fun. And Hakumen is in that context definitely easier to access than lets say Carl Clover or Rachel Alucard.
Easiest to Access for average players is Ragna after all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh I see, then you need to make a seperate list.

Top
Tager
Haku-men
Ragna
Jin

High
Noel
Arakune

Mid
Bang
Taokaka
Litchi

Bot
Nu
Rachel
Carl

I call this the S list.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh I see, then you need to make a seperate list.
> 
> Top
> Tager
> ...


Mine would be a bit different.
I dont think hakumen is top. And Taokaka would be High, litchi would be higher too.



Sephiroth said:


> I call this the S list.


What does that S stand for?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That might be that might be, but that doesnt make my opinion less worth then thiers.


But it does make it much less informed, they know things that you don't.



> Everyone plays what he wants, and everyone has a different type Just because they are winsome players doesnt prove that they can speak for the rest of the world. And these top players are still just players. "Tards"(in a good way) that play that game hour after hour, to get the best.



"Winsome" players play bottom tier characters too, they just realize that their favorite character has serious disadvantages to most of the cast that make them bottom tier and don't try to use their personal experiences to ignore them. 

Carl is better than Hakumen because he has a relatively easy loop along with some mean setups with his doll and Rachel is better because her zoning game is immaculate and her offense is indomitable and her offense is impetuous.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What does that S stand for?



It stands for Sephiroth.......ya.......yep.........



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Mine would be a bit different.
> I dont think hakumen is top. And Taokaka would be High, litchi would be higher too.


But those C's, they hurt so much.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> But it does make it much less informed, they know things that you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fine with that answer 



Sephiroth said:


> It stands for Sephiroth.......ya.......



Orly


----------



## Akira (Jul 19, 2009)

Wtf happened during the last 2 pages of this thread?

Kyuubi you can't really argue with tier lists, sure some characters are easier to pick up and play than others but character potential is not a matter of opinion, not to mention anyone making a tier list will know almost everything about each character and if they don't it'll be changed accordingly.


What is the current BB tier list anyway?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2009)

Tiers rate ultimate potential, not ease of use.


In max level of play when you've mastered everything some characters perform better than others.


What they're saying is that until you reach that level your input about tiers is meaningless.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting online if anyone wants to play.  FYI it will be a ton of Noel with maybe a dash of Rachel PSN: rKrippler

GG biscuits. I finally manage to beat you in a fighting game


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2009)

Well considering how many wins you got out of games played, I wouldn't be happy if I was you...


Also, stop jumping when I have Blood Kain activated. Jump D has a ridiculous hit box and it leads to some of Ragna's most damaging combos.
Safest thing to do is hang tight and play defensive, but avoid going to the corner, cause that will be ggpo.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> *Well considering how many wins you got out of games played, I wouldn't be happy if I was you...
> *
> 
> Also, stop jumping when I have Blood Kain activated. Jump D has a ridiculous hit box and it leads to some of Ragna's most damaging combos.



You must not have seen Little Giants 

And you are right I have to get use to Ragna's hit boxes. I am use to Noel's barrel blast gaining advantages in the air so I have come to rely on it. I also rarely run into Ragna's online that don't just spam the falcon punch he does . So playing someone who uses strategy was a huge change of pace


----------



## Hentai (Jul 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Tiers rate ultimate potential, not ease of use.



The problem is that some people, not only here but all over the net, talk as if tier list = list of quality
"Everything below medium = shit"

Which is wrong.


Only Carl Clover is bullshit


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 19, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I played the game......on the PS3 of a friend, this game look fun. As a Xbox360 owner, it's  annoying to know they'll never release the game in Europe.



Have they confirmed that it absolutely won't be released in Europe?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> But it does make it much less informed, they know things that you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> Only Carl Clover is bullshit



fuck YOUUU

anywayz. bought the game yesterday (i had to fuckin search the world. no one had it and I felt like an ass spelling B L A Z  NO E BLUE.)

I'll more than likely get on sometime soon. hit me up. I'm not that good, tho i learn quick. I'm pushing Carl but i'm better wit others i think. 

360GT: Splackavellie G


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> The problem is that some people, not only here but all over the net, talk as if tier list = list of quality
> "Everything below medium = shit"
> 
> Which is wrong.
> ...



2 wrongs don't make a right. Just cause they're being idiots you don't have to follow.

The game is pretty balanced, every char is being represented at tourneys...that's more than what can be said about SF.


And carl owns if you know how to use him.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> 2 wrongs don't make a right. Just cause they're being idiots you don't have to follow.


WTF are you talking about

What i said about Carl is just a joke btw, i just dont like his style and so.



Dreikoo said:


> The game is pretty balanced, every char is being represented at tourneys...that's more than what can be said about SF.


Yes it is.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The game is pretty balanced, every char is being represented at tourneys...that's more than what can be said about SF.



You always see underdog character tearing up SF tournaments. . .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> 2 wrongs don't make a right. Just cause they're being idiots you don't have to follow.
> 
> The game is pretty balanced, every char is being represented at tourneys...that's more than what can be said about SF.
> 
> ...



Were you at Evo? I heard the name dreiko called a couple times at blaz, just wondering.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> But those C's, they hurt so much.



Wait what does that mean?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Were you at Evo? I heard the name dreiko called a couple times at blaz, just wondering.



Nah, had to have been an impostor .


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone know if they did the Evo2009 Blazblue exibition yesterday cause i missed. if so where can i find footage of the event


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2009)

^You should be able to find it on ustream.

HeartNana OCVed the other team in the finals, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

Some mediocre noel won it...>_>.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2009)

its kinda hard for americans to be good at a game that's not released in like over half the stores.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Some mediocre noel won it...>_>.


...
HeartNana is mediocre?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 20, 2009)

HEARTNANA MEDIOCRE??!!

Jesus....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 20, 2009)

Wtf is heartnana?

Edit: Nvm


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 20, 2009)

A Noel player who qualified for SBO...and ran thru the BB exhibition with little to no trouble in EVO.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah I see.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

Hearmana is mediocre. . . PSN warriors about to dominate SBO. You heard it hear first xSephirothX is about to take it all.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2009)

Pad warriors at SBO! Lets get it!


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

So are all you guys online players?

I am just not willing to try it online since i am a mediocre Fighting Game player and I really dont need the challenge.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So are all you guys online players?
> 
> I am just not willing to try it online since i am a mediocre Fighting Game player and I really dont need the challenge.



I'm terrible at every fighting game I play, use the 360 pad, and manage to catch a few wins online.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

I have BB on PS3 :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So are all you guys online players?
> 
> I am just not willing to try it online since i am a mediocre Fighting Game player and I really dont need the challenge.



Why don't you need challenge? Are you God or do you have a really big penis?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Why don't you need challenge? Are you God or do you have a really big penis?



LOL?

I just dont need challenge.
I pretty much own in shooter games, but fighting games never really caught me that much.
Also, as side note, i think i already said once that i dont have a penis.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Pad warriors at SBO! Lets get it!


Just you wait, son.

They'll start putting pad converters in the arcade machines just for me.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone here have this BB Arcade stick for console?
Is it good? better than a pad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL?
> 
> I just dont need challenge.
> I pretty much own in shooter games, but fighting games never really caught me that much.
> Also, as side note, i think i already said once that i dont have a penis.



Well, you have to forgive me but it's kinda habitual treating almost everyone as a guy online. 


Don't you enjoy overcoming hard challenges? It's one of the main fun point of games as a whole really.


Either way, why don't you play online? If you're afraid of losing and only want to win then i have news for you, you like challenge so much that you can't stand the idea of failing at it. The idea of being destroyed doesn't seem exciting to you, even if you do learn and improve from it, cause it'll mean you failed to overcome the challenge placed in front of you.





> Does anyone here have this BB Arcade stick for console?
> Is it good? better than a pad?




Yep, this baby:




 it rocks  (and comes with a ton of stickers)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Yep, this baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty much just a HRAP3 with replacable art. =p


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

And stickarzzz!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2009)

HRAP button lay-out is still a bit iffy, though. Madcatz TE has it down a lot better.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 20, 2009)

Played plenty of BlazBlue at Otakon.

There was a good Bang who had a 10+ win streak going. I stopped that. 

Also a very good Tager, lost to him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Some mediocre noel won it...>_>.





Heartnana!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Heartnana!



Sorry, mr. transfangirl .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry, mr. transfan .



That's better.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 21, 2009)

to some people in this thread you should stop being tier whores and play who you wanna play and stop relying on the tiers to decide your games. dang tiers are not representive of anything at all. I mean just look at evo2k9 street fighter 4 there was not 1 sagat in the top 8.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Is anyone here a Nu main beside Fenix?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 21, 2009)

DAMMIT CANT FIND THIS GAME ANYWHERE!! Can anyone else in Canada find it?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't you enjoy overcoming hard challenges? It's one of the main fun point of games as a whole really.
> Either way, why don't you play online? If you're afraid of losing and only want to win then i have news for you, you like challenge so much that you can't stand the idea of failing at it. The idea of being destroyed doesn't seem exciting to you, even if you do learn and improve from it, cause it'll mean you failed to overcome the challenge placed in front of you.


I'm afaraid i dont think that much about it. 
I just dont feel the urge to measure my medicore skills with the world. 



Dreikoo said:


> Yep, this baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it buyable? Or was it only a limited edition content?



orochimarusama21 said:


> to some people in this thread you should stop being tier whores and play who you wanna play and stop relying on the tiers to decide your games. dang tiers are not representive of anything at all. I mean just look at evo2k9 street fighter 4 there was not 1 sagat in the top 8.


+rep



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> DAMMIT CANT FIND THIS GAME ANYWHERE!! Can anyone else in Canada find it?



360 Limited Edition will be back on 22nd: here

PS3 and 360 Normal Edition are available on 28th: here


----------



## Masurao (Jul 21, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> DAMMIT CANT FIND THIS GAME ANYWHERE!! Can anyone else in Canada find it?



I'm in the same boat as you except....I'm in Maryland. I can't find this game anywhere. I'm kinda surprised this game is so hard to find.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

Masurao said:


> I'm in the same boat as you except....I'm in Maryland. I can't find this game anywhere. I'm kinda surprised this game is so hard to find.



I think i have posted enough links now


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehe, silly non-Americans and Marylanders.

To bad you can't play this awesome game.



			
				Kyuubi no Youko said:
			
		

> Also, as side note, i think i already said once that i dont have a penis.


Post-op, don't you know Dreikoo?


----------



## Akira (Jul 21, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> to some people in this thread you should stop being tier whores and play who you wanna play and stop relying on the tiers to decide your games. dang tiers are not representive of anything at all. I mean just look at evo2k9 street fighter 4 there was not 1 sagat in the top 8.



No one is saying "don't play this character because he/she is bottom tier", just that denying some characters are better or worse than others is silly and yes there wasn't a single Sagat but almost every single other character used was around top tier, wake me when a character like Guile wins Evo.


Going offtopic lol.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Hehe, silly non-Americans and Marylanders.
> 
> To bad you can't play this awesome game.


We are not silly 
And all it takes to play this awesome game is a awesome PS3 



Sephiroth said:


> Post-op, don't you know Dreikoo?


I dont know him well enough i'm afraid


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont know him well enough i'm afraid



Actually, that was directed towards Dreikoo.

Hard to get the feeling behind words in text.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually, that was directed towards Dreikoo.
> 
> Hard to get the feeling behind words in text.



 I am confused :ho

Edit: Wait now i got it

*Negs*


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am confused :ho
> 
> Edit: Wait now i got it
> 
> *Negs*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> to some people in this thread you should stop being tier whores and play who you wanna play and stop relying on the tiers to decide your games. dang tiers are not representive of anything at all. I mean just look at evo2k9 street fighter 4 there was not 1 sagat in the top 8.



Ryu is top-tier.

And are you retarded or something? Tiers do represent something; they represent the potential of characters, the representation of the characters in matches and the success thereof. Tiers don't solely decide to outcome of a battle, that goes to individual skill match-up for the most, but even then there are match-ups that mean a rather uphill battle for some. Try beating a good Nu with Tager, I dare you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn, this thread has gone to shit.

Nobody posts anything productive anymore.

Oh and that Bang at Otakon was 10Stars, a pretty good Bang and Johnny player from NJ.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone play on 360? I feel like getting in some good practice.


Are there any Evo 09 matches of BB or GG on youtube?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

Recently i was trying some stuff with Hakumen, and i found this one Drive Move thing, where he Summons a giant energy shield.
But i cant do it anymore, even with all full Stars. Does Anyone know what this was? And how do i do it again.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2009)

Double Quarter Circle Forward + drive button


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Does anyone play on 360? I feel like getting in some good practice.
> 
> 
> Are there any Evo 09 matches of BB or GG on youtube?


Check Ustream for the recorded stream of the matches. BB finals was a joke, The Cannons told Hnana to go first so he could OCV the other team...

GG Finals were hype as fuck if you knew what had happened in the last big GG tournament.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Recently i was trying some stuff with Hakumen, and i found this one Drive Move thing, where he Summons a giant energy shield.
> But i cant do it anymore, even with all full Stars. Does Anyone know what this was? And how do i do it again.


...
You go on rants about how in your opinion Haku-men > Carl and Rachel and you don't even know how to use a super. GOOOODDDDD SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT.

That was his super counter. Look at the command list to find the motion...


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 21, 2009)

Layz y'd u have to get all up in mah ass like that? 

I forgot who you were playing as....Litchi? Yeah...whooped my ass.

I won't let that shit happen again in the future....


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 21, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> ...
> You go on rants about how in your opinion Haku-men > Carl and Rachel and you don't even know how to use a super. GOOOODDDDD SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> That was his super counter. Look at the command list to find the motion...


It may have been his Astral Heat. A "giant" energy shield makes me think of Akumetsu more than Yukikaze, at any rate.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2009)

His super counter is like his standing counter while his astral one counters low too and lasts a bit longer...still though it's too much of a waste saving up 8 tama with haku for just 20% damage when you can do just that much with 3 of them lol.


The only real useful AF is rachel's due to her invincibility and it's unblockability combined with using wind to draw people into it and her not relying on her super meter as much as most chars making getting 100 heat quite easier without compromising your damage in the entire fight a whole lot.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 21, 2009)

Rachel has a lot of combos that use BBL, that do huge damage, though... She does have some set ups that can give her guaranteed astral off corner tech and wind.. which is semi useful, but IMO, you're better off just using BBL when you have the chance.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Double Quarter Circle Forward + drive button


Thank you.


Biscuits said:


> ...
> You go on rants about how in your opinion Haku-men > Carl and Rachel and you don't even know how to use a super. GOOOODDDDD SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> That was his super counter. Look at the command list to find the motion...


Oh god, SHUT THE FUCK UP
You just prove again that you are a mayor asshole.
Just shut your whore mouth and be quiet if you can only let bullshit out of it.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Layz y'd u have to get all up in mah ass like that?
> 
> I forgot who you were playing as....Litchi? Yeah...whooped my ass.
> 
> I won't let that shit happen again in the future....


I was gentle. 

I love Litchi. 

Good to know. 

Hopefully we'll get some more games later if it will let us connect.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Oh god, SHUT THE FUCK UP
> You just prove again that you are a mayor asshole.
> Just shut your whore mouth and be quiet if you can only let bullshit out of it.


You mad doggie...

So easily baited. 

So yeah, I'm going online if any of you want to play.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 22, 2009)

hmmmmm....so i REALLY need to figure out how to be  able to pool off the clap loop with Carl.....its just hard as fuck to do. for me at least on this controller. Cause the way shit is now, im hitting people but i hardly do damage. I'm working hard as fuck. Its me maining Vega in SF4 all over again. Except theres a secret weapon he has that i just can't fuckin do.

and LayZ shit was trippin i dunno what was goin on with the connection.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 22, 2009)

I get owned for free when I play online in this game.   I need to level up some more.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

> _This message is hidden because *Biscuits *is on your ignore list._



That feels good


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I get owned for free when I play online in this game.   I need to level up some more.



Levels mean nothing, you need to get good, you don't get magically stronger when you're in a higher level and it's quite easy to level up if you're good by preying on high level spamming noobs...i did that and went to 27 in like 2 days...but i prefer to just play good foes instead.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 22, 2009)

By level up I don't mean actually leveling up in the game lol. Meant that by getting better.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That feels good



Tell'em why u mad.

GGs Biscuits, you are very gay.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

by your sig i guess you favor Taokaka?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually I just liked the picture. I play Jin.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Jin is awesome, I am thinking of maining him besides Hakumn and Nu


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Btw, for all these nana fangirls here : Link removed


----------



## LayZ (Jul 22, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I get owned for free when I play online in this game.   I need to level up some more.


Hit me up some time.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, for all these nana fangirls here :



Oh dear.
btw what gender is heartnana.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh dear.
> btw what gender is heartnana.



That was the noel that won the evo.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Heartnana is male.. but he's also an Arcana player sooooo.... j/k. His Noel is fucking gdlk though.. But that's what happens when you move to Japan.


So this Tager player was japanese??


Dreikoo said:


> That was the noel that won the evo.


I know


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2009)

I just got the collectors edition of this game for 360 today.

I gotta say, I was  confused as shit when I first began to play...

IMO, they talk too much in the story mode, but the fighting is friggin sick.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 22, 2009)

Been away

Are there good quality Evo movies? Seems to be crap quality all around


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So this Tager player was japanese??



Nope Mike Z is an American schooled in the way of Soviet damage.


----------



## Mister B (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't found this game in any online stores. From what I've read from sites, it's a really fun fighting game, and I love my fighting games.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 22, 2009)

Go to Best Buy's dude and just look on the floor. they stockpiled with these limited editions. I went ERYWHERE...didn't find it. I was pissed. Then i just walked in Best Buy as a last hope and it was there. Unless u in europe or sum shit lol....


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Mister B said:


> I haven't found this game in any online stores. From what I've read from sites, it's a really fun fighting game, and I love my fighting games.



VideogamesPlus.ca


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So this Tager player was japanese??



Nono, Heartnana is an American player who lives in Japan, he came back for Evo, an American tournament.

My point was, playing in Japan brought him to a level American players just haven't reached yet.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2009)

The tager wasn't nana, the noel was.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure we all know that. lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2009)

Err...what i meant to say was that the tager was the guy who made the instruction dvd input for tager. He wasn't japanese either.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2009)

That's Mike Z, Cali Tager.
I'm probably gonna play with him online later today.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

So Heartnana isnt the best USA Player anymore?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So Heartnana isnt the best USA Player anymore?



I don't even know if he counts as a "US" player, having been in Japan since before BB was even released.

And aside from regional arcade tourneys, there was 2(?) SBO qualifiers, and EVO as far as US BB tournaments.. IMO so there's no determined best.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So Heartnana isnt the best USA Player anymore?



I wouldn't count him as a player in the USA. He's a Japanese player in my eyes.

And Mike Z is just too godlike.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2009)

Mike Z is godlike.

Of all the players at evo IMO he was best to watch. He had 720 set ups I'd never seen in my life.. Every time he got 50 heat I saw new shit.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 23, 2009)

Unfinished - Watch in HD


----------



## LayZ (Jul 23, 2009)

GGs Shion and Hell.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2009)

Shouldn't we consider Goryus the best in the USA right now?


----------



## Barry. (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Link removed



I laughed.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2009)

Goryus? Maybe. Mike Z and him go back and forth though, but besides that. Goryus uses the best character in the game and Mike Z uses the worst. I say Mike Z because he makes Tager look too fucking beast.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm good with Jin and Hakumen. 

@LayZ

GG's to u too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Shouldn't we consider Goryus the best in the USA right now?



Katamai


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 24, 2009)

You can't be considered the best if you only win using a broken character.
If he stays on top after the patch then he can be taken into consideration.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 24, 2009)

What patch ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 24, 2009)

Apparently there will be a patch/update for the arcade sometime in August. Everyone expects the top 3 to get nerfed hard.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2009)

I read they were nerfing nu but what will they do to ma reicheru ;____;


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2009)

Probably something with tentacles.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2009)

This shall be very good for ma Jin and Hakumen.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 24, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> This shall be very good for ma Jin and Hakumen.



Maybe not Jin. He's right below the top 3, so I can only imagine some small changes with him.



Biscuits said:


> You can't be considered the best if you only win using a broken character.
> If he stays on top after the patch then he can be taken into consideration.



What about Mago/Sagat? Would you consider him the best?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2009)

Mago's an exception, he's proven many times before he is the best even before SF4.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you guys know if there is a xbox 360 version of a story mode guide?

I found a PS3 one, but im still not at 100% even though I followed every single thing they said...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 25, 2009)

There's no difference in the Story Modes between PS3 and Xbox 360, and that rather large Story Mode Guide at GameFAQs seems pretty damn comprehensive.

Don't forget that you also need to lose absolutely every fight outside of True End to get the short bit of dialogue before you get the Game Over screen, which often counts for a percent or two.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

Does something happen if you have 100% on all stories?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2009)

Noel gets breast implants.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Noel gets breast implants.


*goes play*


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Noel gets breast implants.



God fuck, I actually beleived it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn my IP!
TDM I shall fight you again once I have my new IP running. 



Hell On Earth said:


> Umbra



I know a good 3-4 moves with my main. 
Fast ice sword into a Ice Slide with heat into a Slow Sword with heat.


Right TDM...right...:sweat


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there any Artwork of v-13 in her Robot mode?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

A fun Jin gimmick.

Grab then A ice car to fly under your opponent and land right beside, grab again ^_^


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2009)

Who are the characters that will be nerfed?

Nu, Noel, Rachel?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> A fun Jin gimmick.
> 
> Grab then A ice car to fly under your opponent and land right beside, grab again ^_^



That's easy to avoid since you can break out of ice almost instantly.



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Is there any Artwork of v-13 in her Robot mode?



I have some in my computer at home but internet is down so can't upload them until tomorrow but I'll post em when I get a chance.








And EL OH EL Jin flowchart:


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I have some in my computer at home but internet is down so can't upload them until tomorrow but I'll post em when I get a chance.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Who are the characters that will be nerfed?
> 
> Nu, Noel, Rachel?



Noel? Why in god's name? O.o

Arakune should be somewhere up there lol.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

wtf are you guys talking about


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2009)

I was just doing some warmup training rounds on com 100...i had rachel and i picked nyu...well...george did the most amazing thing i've ever seen...he jumped over nyu's 236 O.O'


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2009)

Ahh, I just realized, Koji. You haven't been on in awhile. xD Haven't played you in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 25, 2009)

Getting Blazblue on Tuesday (if Gamestop doesn't screw around with the date, yes, I had to wait all the way until standard version, meaning no LE for me  )

Who would you guys say is someone easy enough to start out with? I play on a pad, hoping to get a stick in the near future, and I'm new to the GG style of gameplay, I have played GG a few times before, though not competitively.

I was thinking of maining maybe Jin or Bang or even Tager at first. Can I get some opinions please?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 25, 2009)

Ragna and Jin are easy to handle for beginners


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 25, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> That's easy to avoid since you can break out of ice almost instantly.



It's a legit set up. You're definitely unable to break out of the ice until half a second after landing from being frozen.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2009)

Ragna/Jin/Noel/Tager are easy for beginners, IMO.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, those 3 are who I was wondering about, so that's good. Noel is also someone I was considering from before the release of the game on console.
Thanks.


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I got BlazBlue for 360 and let me tell you, it's amazing. I'm quite addicted to the game (had a hard time putting it down as I had to go to the mall). If anyone wants to play me sometime my GT is BKPride245. I main Ragna and Hakumen. I'm a beginner so play nice with me haha..


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 26, 2009)

We should play^

I am quite new as well.


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 26, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> We should play^
> 
> I am quite new as well.



Cool, add me. I'll add you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ausar (Jul 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Is there any Artwork of v-13 in her Robot mode?



Well, if you're looking for good fanart of her, there's alot here(Possibly a bit of NSFW):

Tah-dah!


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

Ausar said:


> Well, if you're looking for good fanart of her, there's alot here(Possibly a bit of NSFW):
> 
> Interview with Ryukishi07 (EP4)


Thats nice thanks


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2009)

I love her artwork in the game where it's pixelated and you see ragna written everywhere if you zoom close and also her eye is shaped like a heart and ranga is written in it (in english for some reason )


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

Didnt see that


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2009)

You may have not unlocked it yet.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

How       to?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure, you get the special arts depending on your trophies so one of the trophies i got must have unlocked it...no idea which did that cause it doesn't go like " you just unlocked art 17 for this trophy" as i'm sure you've noticed.


It's special cg 5.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally got around to trying out Ragna and Nu.  They're fun but Litchi's still my favorite.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 26, 2009)

Your Litchi is one crazy ass bitch man.... (no offense, she just kicks ass)

Ima keep training with Jin so I can catch up and actually win more games this time... lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 26, 2009)

thank gawd i'm not the only one who got that stick shoved up the ass. I want revenge but connection keeps fuckin up.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Her D distortion when the staff is placed is seriously one of the best in the game...though her style seems too disjointed at times, half the time she'll be in the "set" moveset even when the staff is right on her, even when you just used it to attack. I've worked out some combos for it but in the heat of battle i find myself messing up.



Btw, is it normal this godly nu destroying my bang, being on par with my rachel and getting pwned by my hakumen or is my hakumen skill way way higher than i though it was >_<.


----------



## shinjowy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Sonikku, you've also been waiting for this to come out? Haha, same here.
Why don't you try getting a copy from the smaller retailers around Toronto? Places like GameCentre, Gamerama, and Videogamesplus are sure to have it either by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate Litchi, her and her damn poking my Tager over and over again so he can't get in from any angle.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 27, 2009)

im gonna start going to the arcade in nyc to improve meh skill.
But first i need a job. and a new xbox360


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 27, 2009)

That Tsubame Gaeshi is ridiculous. A dragon punch you can combo out of? So good!


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Your Litchi is one crazy ass bitch man.... (no offense, she just kicks ass)
> 
> Ima keep training with Jin so I can catch up and actually win more games this time... lol





Wu Fei said:


> thank gawd i'm not the only one who got that stick shoved up the ass. I want revenge but connection keeps fuckin up.


Thanks, but my Litchi isn't "that" good. TDM can beat her.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 27, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Hey Sonikku, you've also been waiting for this to come out? Haha, same here.
> Why don't you try getting a copy from the smaller retailers around Toronto? Places like GameCentre, Gamerama, and Videogamesplus are sure to have it either by tomorrow or Tuesday.



Yea, Gamestop said it should either be out tomorrow or Tuesday for pick up, since I'm next on the pre-order list. If they fuck around though, I'm canceling my order by the end of this week and buying it somewhere else, because it's really starting to be bullshit now.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Not sure, you get the special arts depending on your trophies so one of the trophies i got must have unlocked it...no idea which did that cause it doesn't go like " you just unlocked art 17 for this trophy" as i'm sure you've noticed.
> 
> 
> It's special cg 5.


So the only option is to play for the hell of it


----------



## Raiyu (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RrMVte7EfQ0[/YOUTUBE]




In case anyone wanted to see the opening with the lyrics.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

Astral finishes look awesome.
but Carl Clover's is just mega lame.
and Aracune's looks boring


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hakumen's just badass, rachel has a close second (tie with bang...though his is barely unusable while rachel can land it easily with her win(d) powas)...and her win line after she uses it is priceless..."ikiteru hazukashikunai?" (aren't you embarrassed to live?)


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

I love Hakumens and Ragnas awesll as Noels


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Jin. 

Ragnas is fuckin awesome though.

Hakumen just uber rapes with his as well.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, another story for you guys, sorry to bore you, lol.

So I recently called Gamestop, to see if maybe they got some copies of BB in early for those who pre-ordered. They said they didn't, which was fine by me, since official release date is tomorrow, but then the employee said to me, "It's releasing August 8th." To which I reply, "August!?" Then, the employee said hold on.

He asked another employee I'm guessing about the release of BB, to which the other employee says, "No, it's July 28th." The first employee turns back to me and tells me, "Sorry, it's tomorrow, we should be getting it in tomorrow, so we'll give you a call."

When the employee said August 8th I was like, what the fuck? pushing back again? Canada sucks. I also read a thread on the GFaqs boards about someone in Canada having the same problem, except the employee he spoke to said August 31st.  Why is Gamestop so unreliable??

tl;dr: Gamestop is fucking around again.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

VIDEOGAMESPLUS.CA for the last time


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2009)

Better off ordering the game if gamestop is being a dick.

That's what I usually do.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2009)

So yeah, I'm pretty tight about my tournament performance this weekend. Anyone want to help me vent? 
Please just go online any of you, so I can rape your faces.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2009)

Funny rant, guy is full of himself.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Funny rant, guy is full of himself.



Whatever you say Goryus.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 28, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> So yeah, I'm pretty tight about my tournament performance this weekend. Anyone want to help me vent?
> Please just go online any of you, so I can rape your faces.



Stop playing Sol Badguy!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2009)

So yea, called today, and "apparently" it's been delayed until August 31st. 
Why is Gamestop so fucked up? Whatever. Just gonna try to get it from some other store, before I go crazy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 28, 2009)

So i just had my first Ragequitter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



feels good man...




but seriously... if at some point you find me and I stop moving don't worry.. you can kill me if you want... I usually tend to leave the game because of some customer ...


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

So i turned on hell Difficulty....

Rachel Alucard was pretty easy, but WTF Tager, i cant even come close, he moves his arm a bit and already got me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyone should switch to Nu until they patch the game. =D


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

Fable said:


> So i turned on hell Difficulty....
> 
> Rachel Alucard was pretty easy, but WTF Tager, i cant even come close, he moves his arm a bit and already got me.



Just wait til you get to Nu.

The fuckin bitch is perfect in every single way.

It was dumb luck that I managed to beat her.


----------



## Hazy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys can someone help me out? 

I'm wondering about this game 

How fast is the gameplay? 
Is it like street fighter 4? Or is it more like darkstalkers? 
I'll probably be renting it to check it out this weekend.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

If you like Guilty Gear, you will like this.

If you haven't played GG, but have played Marvel Vs. Capcom, you will like this.

Faster than SF4, alot more combos involved.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't rent it, buy it. Haven't even owned the game and I know this
(I have played it once before though).


----------



## Hentai (Jul 28, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Everyone should switch to Nu until they patch the game. =D


Watwat


"Shion" said:


> Just wait til you get to Nu.
> 
> The fuckin bitch is perfect in every single way.
> 
> It was dumb luck that I managed to beat her.


Oh God


----------



## Hazy (Jul 28, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> If you like Guilty Gear, you will like this.
> 
> If you haven't played GG, but have played Marvel Vs. Capcom, you will like this.
> 
> Faster than SF4, alot more combos involved.



Oooh, I loved marvel vs capcom 

I'll definitely be checking it out then


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Stop playing Sol Badguy!


Lol nah, I don't play Ragna if that's what you were getting at.

I placed 5th and then 4th at 2 tournaments. I should of gotten 2nd in 1 of them if I didn't get scrubbed out by a garbage nu...

Anyone want to play (get raped) ?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

I really want to say yes^^^

Can you play a good Jin vs. my intermediate one?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Okay, another story for you guys, sorry to bore you, lol.
> 
> So I recently called Gamestop, to see if maybe they got some copies of BB in early for those who pre-ordered. They said they didn't, which was fine by me, since official release date is tomorrow, but then the employee said to me, "It's releasing August 8th." To which I reply, "August!?" Then, the employee said hold on.
> 
> ...



It's the release date in our computers changes in the mornings if there is a change. Like Starcraft 2 for awhile the date changed and a daily bases. And as of Marvel vs. Capcom special edition for ps3 as well. 

Also I'm still internetless...DAMNIT!

Edit: Also so far I have played quite a few people and there is a tourny comming up next month for miami but my competetion is...laughable


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I really want to say yes^^^
> 
> Can you play a good Jin vs. my intermediate one?


I play Arakune and use Ragna here and there against lesser players.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Whatever you say Goryus.



.......


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2009)

Quick question. Planning on buying a standard HRAP3, I wanna know how long I can go on using it unmodded before the buttons or stick become unresponsive, if at all?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had my stock Hori for over a year and the buttons are fine.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 29, 2009)

So will there be a patch for there console version?
And if so, what does it do?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2009)

This is why I love Biscuits. Smart with fast replies. 

EDIT: One more question. How good is a Hori FS3 for a casual like myself that's just trying to get good? It's like half the price of the HRAP3 which is good for me at the moment, but is it good enough for the price? And does it last?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't use it, but I have heard that it is a split second fasted in the response when you press a button.

Well, that's what people tell me at least when I play them SF4 or BB.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Quick question. Planning on buying a standard HRAP3, I wanna know how long I can go on using it unmodded before the buttons or stick become unresponsive, if at all?
> Thanks in advance.


You can generally go at it for a while, but I believe they use Hori-parts, which are sub-par. It's really not that hard/expensive to mod a stick, as long as it uses quick-disconnects. Just toss some nice Sanwa/Seimitsu buttons and stick in there and you'll be fine. Stick'll ring you up about 20-30 bucks, buttons about 2,50 a piece. There is a notable difference.


Sonikku Tilt said:


> EDIT: One more question. How good is a Hori FS3 for a casual like myself that's just trying to get good? It's like half the price of the HRAP3 which is good for me at the moment, but is it good enough for the price? And does it last?



Eh, I'd go for the HRAP3, myself. More long-term potential, in both resale and sustainability. The only thing I don't like about them is the 8 button layout they use, which just feels weird, but you can opt to leave two holes open, especially if you plan on using custom art. I dunno for how much the FS3 goes, but you can generally find the HRAP3 online for 89-119 bucks, which is still quite cheap for a good base.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, thank you Hangatyr. 
Also, good news, I called Gamestop again today to see if that dude I called before was just an idiot, and that's exactly what it seems. I talked to a more sensible girl who actually checked the systems and she said that it will be releasing this Friday, not August 31st.


----------



## shinjowy (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Alright, thank you Hangatyr.
> Also, good news, I called Gamestop again today to see if that dude I called before was just an idiot, and that's exactly what it seems. I talked to a more sensible girl who actually checked the systems and she said that it will be releasing this Friday, not August 31st.



I was actually going to post this as well, since a friend of mine that works at gamestop morningside just told me that the release is actually this Friday.

Apparently, there's also a chance that the smaller retailers might have them by tomorrow, but hey, at least it's assured that the release won't be on August.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2009)

What part of Ontario do you live in, shinjowy?
Also, that's great news, because I can order my fight stick soon. More than likely gonna get the HRAP3.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 29, 2009)

I HAVE RETURNED TO THE LAND OF THE INTERNET!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 29, 2009)

BAAANG BANG BANG BANG!...

admit it... your jaw dropped the first time you saw it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

Not mine, but still. XD


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 29, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I don't use it, but I have heard that it is a split second fasted in the response when you press a button.
> 
> Well, that's what people tell me at least when I play them SF4 or BB.



What?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

^         this.

Also, how's the lag when playing people across the pond from one another?


----------



## shinjowy (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> What part of Ontario do you live in, shinjowy?
> Also, that's great news, because I can order my fight stick soon. More than likely gonna get the HRAP3.



Right at the border of Scarborough and Pickering. I spend a lot of time downtown though, as that's where I work and study.

Btw, Hangatyr, that pic is just awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> What?



Talkin about the fight pad.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2009)

One more question, how long would it take for Amazon to deliver to Canada (I live about 2 hours away from the border) on average?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> BAAANG BANG BANG BANG!...
> 
> admit it... your jaw dropped the first time you saw it...



It did. And still does every time.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> BAAANG BANG BANG BANG!...
> 
> admit it... your jaw dropped the first time you saw it...


BAANGBAANGBAANGBAANGBAANGBAANGBAANG

It was epic


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

It actually scared me at first. Because for whatever the reason the music plays loud as hell and I thought a fucking spirit bomb was going to blow my ass into another dimension.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It actually scared me at first. Because for whatever the reason the music plays loud as hell and I thought a fucking spirit bomb was going to blow my ass into another dimension.


Spirit bomb?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Dragon Ball Z 
Excuse my lamesauce.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh lol, havnt seen DBZ in english, so that word wasnt familiar to me


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol, Genki Dama more familiar?^

When I first heard Bang's song I jumped. (Had the TV at full blast)


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Lol, *Genki Dama* more familiar?^
> 
> When I first heard Bang's song I jumped. (Had the TV at full blast)


LOL Now it makes sense


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes I'm sorry I watched DBZ on the toonami when I was in my development stage. Back then I wasn't aware there where Asians.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 30, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Talkin about the fight pad.



What?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 30, 2009)

Strange, in German they never came to mind to translate the Genki Dama 
They still called it that.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

Übersetzung gibt es nicht für die ich nicht denken.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Alright, thank you Hangatyr.
> Also, good news, I called Gamestop again today to see if that dude I called before was just an idiot, and that's exactly what it seems. I talked to a more sensible girl who actually checked the systems and she said that it will be releasing this Friday, not August 31st.



Thread detailing the changes

It really works and is a really cheap way of tightening up your Sanwa.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yes I'm sorry I watched DBZ on the toonami when I was in my development stage. Back then I wasn't aware there where Asians.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 30, 2009)

ROFL! WTF!

XD


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2009)

Too bad our game cut out right when we were getting warmed up, Wufei.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 31, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> What?



Forget it... pointless as hell.

Anyway, you guys know when this said "patch" will launch?

Im kinda annoyed of the OU Nu's all over the network.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 31, 2009)

Fuck v-13.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 31, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> ?bersetzung gibt es nicht f?r die ich nicht denken.


Watwat


KojiDarth said:


> Fuck v-13.


Oh what happened?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 31, 2009)

Fable said:


> Watwat
> 
> Oh what happened?



It's my bad german with spanish verb placement. 

And v-13 is a beast. I went to the arcade to show off my skills and I was on hell with everything flowing good and v-13 decided to plow my parade with a train of swords and movement impairing cheap shots.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 31, 2009)

I tried Arcade on hell too.

Being a "Normal"-Player i expeced it to be hard. but I owned rachel Alucard with Hakumen.
Next came Tager, and now you know where i stopped 

I have no idea how to attack that fat monster, i cant even go near, his fat arms move  a cm and he hits me in the face.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 31, 2009)

I managed to beat arcade mode on Hell, but after 5 continues. 

Don't worry, besides fighting Hakumen, Iron Tager, Arakune, Taokaka, and Nu, it's pretty easy to beat it. 

Oh, btw, Nu will give you about 3 game overs before you actually win. Guarantee.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hell arcade is nothing compared to score attack, it's both harder and you get no continues and you fight a lot of unlimited chars.





> I tried Arcade on hell too.
> 
> Being a "Normal"-Player i expeced it to be hard. but I owned rachel Alucard with Hakumen.
> Next came Tager, and now you know where i stopped
> ...


 Airdash at him with 5c and keep the pressure, use the counters...his fat arms are prime targets for counters.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 31, 2009)

I dunno, I found Score Attack much easier than the arcade...

It's probably because I was alot more cautiious.


----------



## Fogun 01 (Jul 31, 2009)

Fable said:


> I tried Arcade on hell too.
> 
> Being a "Normal"-Player i expeced it to be hard. but I owned rachel Alucard with Hakumen.
> Next came Tager, and now you know where i stopped
> ...



Use Jin and spam his SP2.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got Blazblue. I'm so happy, I called GS and I'm like "Did any copies come in?"
The dude said "We got 3 copies in today". I replied "Why didn't I get a call? I preordered it" And he responded with "Oh sorry about that, it's probably because you preordered the LE"... Needless to say I facepalmed. So I ran to my Gamestop, switched my order to that of a SE, and took the LAST copy that was there. I was extremely lucky.

I haven't gone online yet, don't plan to until I can hold my own against computers, because this is proving difficult until my Arcade stick arrives. I'm liking Bang, Hakumen And Ragna, haven't tried everyone yet though. If anyone wants to help me get better or anything, feel free, it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2009)

There's something very wrong with referring to moves as sp1 sp2 sp3...


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 31, 2009)

Fogun 01 said:


> Use Jin and spam his SP2.





Biscuits said:


> There's something very wrong with referring to moves as sp1 sp2 sp3...



MUSOU 

SENSHOUZAN !


RA KE GAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> There's something very wrong with referring to moves as sp1 sp2 sp3...



It's the mark of the analog special user .


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2009)

Yo, I played a Noel in Tourney who used 1 buttons specials.
He thought I didn't notice, but I did.
I just didn't care cause he had no chance.

He was swiping the analong stick up and down...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2009)

Knowing when to do them is the important part and if you manage to reach that level then you should have no problem doing them anyways so if someone uses the analog specials cause he can't do them chances are he won't be doing them well that way either.

You may win with tager against some noob who got grabbed twice...but that's about it .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2009)

Playing through arcade mode and damn I haven't beat Hakumen yet. 
Using Ragna right now, he beat me about 3 times already. Oh well, just gotta keep trying, I'm in love with this game right now!

EDIT: Beat him


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry for double-post, lol Biscuits, you owned me so badly. I thought I was getting close with Hakumen, guess not lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2009)

LOl nah, he just does a ton of damage...lol

I can chill at the other side of the screen with Arakune and you wouldn't be able to do anything with him...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Yea, I know, you just gave me false hope by letting me get those hits in. 
Mean Biscuits.

I'm actually starting to feel more for Bang right now, and somewhat for Litchi as well. Still haven't played with all chars as yet though, just in training mode.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

i sometimes use analog Specials too, its just very easy and fast


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Only if you just fire them like a noob and don't combo into/with them...if you're combing then you only have a small window to use them which means you'll be using them fast lol.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Well i dont know about the other characters but you can do a shot special combo with Hakumen on the analog.
I dont know how the attacks are called, but he says "lenka" and "sangetsu".


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2009)

Renka actually (l and r are interchangeable in japanese) means lotus, his 214 B.


You can combo into his shippu from 6C.


Zangetsu should be his 41236...which is strong but at the same time usually not worth the matagama for me...i only really use it when i'm in my mugen mode. Due to damage scaling i prefer to combo a 623 AA into an air throw after renka.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Renka actually (l and r are interchangeable in japanese) means lotus, his 214 B.
> 
> 
> You can combo into his shippu from 6C.
> ...


Yeah, lol Renka.

Well i just found out that you can combo Renka and Sungetsu over the analog too.
It's pretty awesome since it is fast and strong.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 1, 2009)

So is Haku-men's black kick thing do anything but waste time?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> So is Haku-men's black kick thing do anything but waste time?


What no its no waste of time, lol, you can combo it and its pretty strong.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Aug 1, 2009)

who do u get a 100% in story mode ?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 1, 2009)

Fable said:


> What no its no waste of time, lol, you can combo it and its pretty strong.



I know I just didn't know what to post and that's what was the first thing I could come up with. Sorry I haven't had much sleep. Fucking Linux class.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _A pretty amazing TE mod_ 



http://forums.shoryuken.com/showthread.php?p=7205442#post7205442


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 1, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> *Spoiler*: _A pretty amazing TE mod_
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.shoryuken.com/showthread.php?p=7205442#post7205442



Wow that is nice.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2009)

Too bad he's using the wrong layout!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2009)

^That's what I was thinkin too, lol...if it was Type B he'd get robbed real quick


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2009)

What's wrong with the Type A layout? I don't use it but I know most of the Japanese use that style.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2009)

Did Noel's story mode, and I think I actually like her, her combos are mad easy and also fun. Just gotta practice more. Still liking Bang as well, lol.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I prefer Litchi the most so far I am able to do most of her combo´s easier then any of the other characters XD
Although Ragna the Bloodedge I am also sort of capable of playing pretty okayish for my own doing that is lol XD

Arakune I didn´t liked so much yet but then again I haven´t given him so much play time yet =/


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> What's wrong with the Type A layout? I don't use it but I know most of the Japanese use that style.



all i know is i'd be FUCKED if tried using that format playing with Carl.

shit it'd prolly be terrible for rachel to.

it just seems like Drive needs to be pressed at the same time as other stuff alot and it just seems hard as hell to do with Type A. Hell I moved my D button to the Right Trigger on the controller. but i dunno i don't play with an arcad stick.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2009)

I need to find some noobs to play with.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2009)

You learn faster when you play strong foes though, just do a bit of training and get some combos down and then jump on the online.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 1, 2009)

So I do a bit of tinkering with Blazblue when my ps3 came back from repairs, and I think I'll go with Arakune from now on. Last time I played on the arcade a few months ago, I tried out Bang, with little success; he felt really clunky to use after my experience using Zappa from Guilty Gear. Arakune just seems more fun to use, and he feels a bit like a Zappa with infinite ghosts.

Maybe I can spectate on some of your matches, Biscuits; a lot of the posts here point to you being a really good Arakune player.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 1, 2009)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> Too bad he's using the wrong layout!


As a Guilty Gear player, I figured you would have gravitated to Type A, but whatever.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2009)

shinjowy, add my PSN, it's in my sig. I'm maining Bang and Noel, and a bit of Ragna.
We need to play.
I was online earlier and I whooped a whole bunch of high levels. I was like if a noob like me can beat them how did they even get that high.

My brother seems to like this game. It also looks like he is a natural with Arakune. Once he learned what his Drive was, and about the bugs and negative edging, he was doing it pretty well for a beginner. Arakune is crazy. He even knew ways to get me cursed with whichever attack.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 1, 2009)

I've noted down the PSN's of everyone on this thread, so expect an invite tomorrow, haha.
I've actually tried to go online a few times, but either all the rooms were full or I couldn't even connect. It sucks, but I'll try again later.

@S-Tilt: That's awesome, congrats on showing those high levels what's what. And be sure to get ready when your brother becomes a BEEast,  especially if he's a natural at Arakune. I don't have a that much talent with fighters, so I'm pretty much just playing as a scrub Arakune right now... looks like I have a lot of practicing to do if I wanna go against the lot of you.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> As a Guilty Gear player, I figured you would have gravitated to Type A, but whatever.


I know, but having abc at the top just seemed natural.

It's whatever though, I just tried type B first and stood with it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, yea, the same thing happened to me earlier, I could connect to a couple rooms though. I just create my own from now.

Also, I don't think I have to worry about him  He rarely has time to play video games, he works a lot. And you don't have to worry about practicing too much against me, I just got the game yesterday after all, lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh Arakune player? LET ME PLAY HIM!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 2, 2009)

Biscuits, you'd rape him something fierce. Stop picking on the noobs.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 2, 2009)

Default 360 controller ftw. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Oh Arakune player? LET ME PLAY HIM!



Are Arakune mirrors fun?

I find Tager mirror to be hilarious.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 2, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Are Arakune mirrors fun?
> 
> I find Tager mirror to be hilarious.



Yeah it's full of


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Jump up, people's elbow, low kick launcher, swing up launcher, atomic collider! Take this! Electric punch, atomic Collider, they tech get sucked in, Can't touch this!, Atomic Collider, they don't tech this time, Magnetic spark!

720! They fall for tech trap, Genesic! Emerald! Tager! Buster! swoosh.

"Settle down rookie."


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 2, 2009)

I just spam people's elbow because it's funny and reminds me of The Rock.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2009)

Which adds more onto Tager's awesome.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Biscuits I'm trying to main Arakune but I need some help. I just don't know what to do at what time. Since you're good and all you think you could help me out with this?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2009)

So i'm trying to learn tager...i can do his combos with ease but i rarely land throws...the 360 motion is something i'm not used to doing mid-combo so it somehow messes up which makes me just give up on it in a serious fight in favor of safety and i either just build up 100 heat for the 2 part drive or hope a wakeup or jump one will hit.


Btw, his astral heat is epic awesome...and surprisingly easy to do...almost as easy as rachel's.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Hey Biscuits I'm trying to main Arakune but I need some help. I just don't know what to do at what time. Since you're good and all you think you could help me out with this?


O.k I'll give you a list of things you need to learn before you try and play with him against people.

Go to training mode.
1. Get used to his normals and what they look like and do.
5A is his quickest poke but can only cancel into 6B.
5A > 6B knocks the opponent across the screen. Good for allowing you to get a free cloud. Near the corner you can air combo after 5A > 6B.

His anti-airs are 2B and 5C. 5C always launches so you can follow it up with an air combo.

2. Get used to his air normals and get used to doing the ones you want and not getting the wrong one to come out.
J.6ABC are his bird straight dive moves, good for moving in the air and getting counter hits.
j.2ABC are his dive moves. They cancel into each other.
So you can do J.2A> J.2B > J.2C
His neutral jump attacks aren't that great besides j.B a.k.a the spiky move.

3. Learn to cancel his air dash.
This is really really important. Do his regular air dash and you'll see that he floats up after a while. That's horrible, you don't want that.
So to cancel that you hold back(4) and do a normal attack or barrier guard.
This technique is vital to get in on people and applying pressure. J.B is the preferred normal to use with this.

4. Learn how to land a curse.

Let me know if you need any more help. Everything Else is a bit more advance just get these things down first.

Basic combos.
2A, 2A , 2A, 2C
2A, 5C, 5D, hold C and let go, Jump D. has to be quick.
5C, jump cancel, A, B, C, D.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> O.k I'll give you a list of things you need to learn before you try and play with him against people.
> 
> Go to training mode.
> 1. Get used to his normals and what they look like and do.
> ...



Alright I'm pretty sure I have most of this down cause I visited Dustloop.com and it helped me out. Those basic combos are a help though. What I do wanna learn more of is the advanced stuff like 6c loop and other more advanced strategies. 

I've found out that one of my biggest problems is executing combos in a match. In fact I don't really know many combos

So any more help would be much appreciated


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 2, 2009)

The combo´s are shown ingame also why need a website for it mate ?
if you just keep checking the ingame combo list and practise that one in
the training area of the game makes life so much easier atleast for me it does 

Only thing I usually forget is the defend against attacks as I try to attack to eagerly most of the time lol Dx


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 2, 2009)

There is no combo list in the game, not that I know of. There is just a command list, telling you how to do some of your special moves, which is not telling you your characters combos.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2009)

Gompiej said:


> The combo´s are shown ingame also why need a website for it mate ?
> if you just keep checking the ingame combo list and practise that one in
> the training area of the game makes life so much easier atleast for me it does
> 
> Only thing I usually forget is the defend against attacks as I try to attack to eagerly most of the time lol Dx


You mean the combos in the DVD? Most of them are outdated. A lot of the Arakune ones are.

K-deps 6C loop is really easy. Setting it up is what's tricky.

Here's 1 set up and is probably the easiest.
2A > 5B > 5D hold C > Let go of C > J.D > 6A > A Bug hits > 6C > 5C > 2C> while 2C hits or just after hit 5B > 6A > Then 6C loop again. Repeat that then end it with J.C > j.D have to hold C so that the C bug doesn't hit them out of the combo.

another setup is 6A > 5D cancel into 236B invisible hold B> press C then release B> 6C > 5C >2C > B bug > 6A Bug continue loop.

Do you have psn? I wouldn't mind playing a few games to show you some stuff.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You mean the combos in the DVD? Most of them are outdated. A lot of the Arakune ones are.
> 
> K-deps 6C loop is really easy. Setting it up is what's tricky.
> 
> ...


yea my psn is Kdeps
I will be sure to work on that 6c loop and Ive read stuff about a basketball combo does that have to do with 6a?

EDIT: one ore thing for air combos I usually always end up doing

C(to launch)>j.6a>9>j.6a>236c
is that good or is there some other combo thats better?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2009)

K-deps said:


> yea my psn is Kdeps
> I will be sure to work on that 6c loop and Ive read stuff about a basketball combo does that have to do with 6a?
> 
> EDIT: one ore thing for air combos I usually always end up doing
> ...


Basketball combo is just repeated 6A's.
You hit them with j.D then just do 6A, A bug hits and then repeat.
It sucks. Instead of doing 6A after the A bug hits you do 6C Loop instead.

That Air combo is useless, You always want to curse them if you have the chance so do these instead.

5C > 9 > j.6C > 9 > j.A > J.(C) > J.D > land let go of C press B and go into 6C loop.

5C > 9 > j.6C > j.A > j.B > J.(C) > J.D > land let go of C press B and go into 6C loop.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2009)

So i'm getting quite accustomed to tager, i can land a throw after a counter 236B 90% of the time...both the distortion and normal one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2009)

^Try not to abuse that too much, it becomes a little predictable. I learned that the hard way. But there's always more than one way to set up his Distortion drives. My friend usually does his from either the way you mentioned or from a 2D. Try mixing it up.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Basketball combo is just repeated 6A's.
> You hit them with j.D then just do 6A, A bug hits and then repeat.
> It sucks. Instead of doing 6A after the A bug hits you do 6C Loop instead.
> 
> ...



Alright will work on those too thanks for the help


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2009)

I also do it from 6A...and yeah i know it can be pretictable, i learned to throw break it weeks ago .


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> You mean the combos in the DVD? Most of them are outdated. A lot of the Arakune ones are.
> 
> K-deps 6C loop is really easy. Setting it up is what's tricky.
> 
> ...




I see then I was thinking the wrong thing about the combo and command part yeah sorry about that hehe 

I have BlazBlue on PS3 yeah been playing it for a bit offline mostly and usually just trying to combine commands I know from ingame options, guess that makes me quite a novice compaired to you all talking about all these combo?s hehe 

As I have no idea how that all works with 6c and 2c and 6a, I mean those things aint on a PS3 controller and I never been playing in arcades as they aren?t that much around in Netherlands where I am =/


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 3, 2009)

The notations are pretty simple.
A = weak
B = Medium or strong
C = Heavy or Fierce 
D = Drive

The numbers are the universal joystick movement or whatever.
Just look at the number pad on the keyboard.
1 would be down back
2 would be down
3 would be down forward
4 is back
5 is neutral 

etc etc

236 punch or whatever would be hadoken in Street fighter.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds pretty easy like that, but the number part I think aint that easy I am so used to Analog stick on my PS3 that the 4 point cursor isn´t really that easy to use as I assume using that one for the number would make it easier to do the combo´s as I never get much out of any attacks with the Analog Stick =/


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 3, 2009)

ICE CAR AWAY!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Going online soon, if anyone wants to catch some games with a noob Ragna. PSN is in sig.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Had some epic battles against this one Jin, they were great. I won most of them.

Then, in ranked, I played a level 1 Jin and he rage quit. I sent a message saying "umad?" and he sent one back saying, "Newb, go learn some new combos instead of using the same gay ass combo over and over" And I replied "Go back to training, you're the one that got beat with those "gay ass" combo*s*."

I was laughing when I read that message, because I used about 4 different combos and he kept getting caught in all of them, lol. Noobs.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Biscuits.

So I've been getting used to Arakune a bit, though having to cancel his air-dash really messes me up sometimes, as I'm always expecting the normal air-dash. Anyways, Biscuits, what exactly is this "dive cancelling" I hear about, and how exactly do you do it?

And the timing of the 6C loop is a bit weird. Am I supposed to release the B bug before Ara lands, or after? For the 6A bug, is a tap sufficient? Whenever I've tried it, it doesn't do the downward arc that you usually see in the 6A loop.

And yes, Ara mirror matches are surprisingly fun. There's never a lack of BEES.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2009)

I like Jin.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Arakune is the hardest one to play of them all but yesterday I gotten the hang of his abilities decently but being used for combo´s I will need alot more practising with him XD no idea why he feels so hard to play compaired to the others 

But as of now I pretty much prefer playing Litchi Fai Ling as I can react quite fast with her and pretty much know her abilities well, even if I suck at making alot of combo´s I been able to beat up some good players still without them


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 4, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Had some epic battles against this one Jin, they were great. I won most of them.
> 
> Then, in ranked, I played a level 1 Jin and he rage quit. I sent a message saying "umad?" and he sent one back saying, "Newb, go learn some new combos instead of using the same gay ass combo over and over" And I replied "Go back to training, you're the one that got beat with those "gay ass" combo*s*."
> 
> I was laughing when I read that message, because I used about 4 different combos and he kept getting caught in all of them, lol. Noobs.



I'm up to 4 of those messages.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 4, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Thanks for the tips Biscuits.
> 
> So I've been getting used to Arakune a bit, though having to cancel his air-dash really messes me up sometimes, as I'm always expecting the normal air-dash. Anyways, Biscuits, what exactly is this "dive cancelling" I hear about, and how exactly do you do it?
> 
> ...


From Dustloop.


> Another Dive Canceling trick, is with Arakune's j.2A. If you manage to hit an opponent (or they block it) you can cancel it into his j.2B to cancel the recovery of the j.2A. The goal here is not to get another dive out, but to hit the ground and immediately recover. By do this, and following up with 5B, you're able to launch into a full mark combo, even if it doesn't counter hit, or keep pressure on them if they do block the j.2A.




For the 6C you tab B right when Arakune is about to be done with 2C then you do 6A right after pressing B. When you press B is what really matters.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> From Dustloop.
> 
> For the 6C you tab B right when Arakune is about to be done with 2C then you do 6A right after pressing B. When you press B is what really matters.



Interesting. Gotta make a mental note to end j.2A with j.2B. I still haven't incorporated the dives to my game as of yet as the first few matches I played where I used them ended up with me whiffing and eating a big fat combo. I just stick with the spiky (j.B) right now for pressure and the horizontal birds for air mobility. 

And thanks for the loop advice. I can do the 6C loop now, though not consistently, meaning I need a hell of a lot of practice. And you're right; setting it up is probably the hardest thing.

The v-13 match-up is a definite pain for me though. I got 10 straight losses from a v-13 player that pretty much took away my air game, making me realize that my ground game definitely sucks.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 4, 2009)

GGs Wufei.


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got the game today and I must say it is amazing! I was kinda skepticle in getting it since KOF left a VERY bad taste in my mouth, no offense for those that like that game. Still undecided about MvC2 even though it's only $15.

Started using Noel first, we'll see how that goes... I'm sure I'll be back with questions since I haven't played a GG game in like 10 years (I think?). Later!


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 4, 2009)

KOF sucked.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 5, 2009)

LayZ said:


> GGs Wufei.



indeed. aside from the random rounds of us just straight owning, we had some tight ass matches. I damn near rage when its like you have ZERO life left and Carls no damage taking ass just can't seal the deal the deal. I feel like i'm starting to play him right a little tho. Taokaka can go to hell. I hate that bitch fa real. and Damn u for playing wit Nu. No shame in yo veins at all.

GGs.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 5, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> indeed. aside from the random rounds of us just straight owning, we had some tight ass matches. I damn near rage when its like you have ZERO life left and Carls no damage taking ass just can't seal the deal the deal. I feel like i'm starting to play him right a little tho. Taokaka can go to hell. I hate that bitch fa real. and Damn u for playing wit Nu. No shame in yo veins at all.
> 
> GGs.


Your Carl is real good.  I hate that trip into super. 

Tao wasn't too much for you, I don't know why you're hatin' lol. And Nu is just a new project I'm working on.  She'll never be my main. Litchi 4 Life.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 5, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> indeed. aside from the random rounds of us just straight owning, we had some tight ass matches. I damn near rage when its like you have ZERO life left and Carls no damage taking ass just can't seal the deal the deal. I feel like i'm starting to play him right a little tho. Taokaka can go to hell. I hate that bitch fa real. and Damn u for playing wit Nu. No shame in yo veins at all.
> 
> GGs.



????

Carl kills you in one touch, what are you talkin about lol.. Or by damage taking you mean, how low his vitality is?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 5, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> KOF sucked.


Yeah it looks sucky


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm trying to main Hakumen, and I'm starting to understand how to use him efficiently (special cancel combos) but I find myself reduced to spamming C when I'm up against aggressive players playing aggressive characters (Ragna and Noel). Also I've never won a ranked match against a player using v-13.

Also do Jin players realize that Hakumen's blade cuts projectile attacks?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 5, 2009)

Hakumen will teach you the meaning of blocking.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 5, 2009)

Good thing he has the second most HP in the game.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 5, 2009)

I like him because he hits like the fist of and angry god. Killing someone with 3 combo's is fun, they think they are in control and then I turn around and stomp them back into the mud (sometimes literally ) 

I finally fought a player who is good with Rachel...

OMGWTFBBQ!!!!


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 6, 2009)

I only keep finding people online who are good with Arakune, wich is actually quite annoying lol 
But I start to win a couple battles myself now, mainly with Jin or Litchi though so far I am best with those two, but I actually won last 2 battles with Arakkune myself also xD
his attacks are quite fascinating really wich I like alot


----------



## Hentai (Aug 6, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I'm trying to main Hakumen, and I'm starting to understand how to use him efficiently (special cancel combos) but I find myself reduced to spamming C when I'm up against aggressive players playing aggressive characters (Ragna and Noel). Also I've never won a ranked match against a player using v-13.
> 
> Also do Jin players realize that Hakumen's blade cuts projectile attacks?


I main Hakumen, and let me tell you...


Chemistry said:


> Hakumen will teach you the meaning of blocking.


... ^THIS is it


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 6, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> ????
> 
> Carl kills you in one touch, what are you talkin about lol.. Or by damage taking you mean, how low his vitality is?



Oh yeah i meant his low vitality.

I was getting some nice setups goin and its like I get the opponents life to fuckin zero but they WONT DIE :

Then they are able to get away and then bullshit happens and in one or two combos i'm dead. Its like all the hard work gone to hell and it happens ALOT.

I'm definitely getting his ground loops on point tho. As well as mixups and crossovers.


And i've finally given in tho....If someone picks Arakune, I'm counter picking and just  going with Ragna. The moment u try to put a bell in the air, ur fucked u bastard. That match is legit bullshit for carl Robot dies easy as hell and Carl no range ass gets shit on in everyway. One curse and its auto death.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 6, 2009)

...Ragna vs Arakune isn't a counter-pick. v-13- would be a counter-pick.

Arakune is probably Ragna's worst match-up is the Arakune is any kind of smart.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 6, 2009)

LoL @ Ragna being a counter pick...


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 6, 2009)

I didnt mean counterpick as in like auto rape lol....Fuck v-13, fucking whore. (Her existance makes me want more characters in this quickly, cause I don't like people playing with her...AT ALL. Only game i know where u can play turtle and run all day like a lil bitch and still rape other people at the same time....)

I meant like if i want to at least give a decent fight. Its easier for me with Ragna....or i wont at least feel as frustrated. 

but fuck Nu. I only played with her to get a feel of how people play with her but nah....something just don't seem right. i feel shameful.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 6, 2009)

Gonna pick up Rachel. She's so fun to play as. IMO she needs one more silpheed bar though.

Also, how do you get the stay-in-air-for-25-seconds trophy?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2009)

Drive that blows up, I'd guess.

Anyone here main Taokaka, by the way? It'll be a while before I'm able to pick this game up (yay Europe), but I'll have a PS3 eventually. It'll be either her or Ragna.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 6, 2009)

I've tried and the most I can seem to get is like 15 seconds.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2009)

this thread

Google FTW.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 6, 2009)

too bad the game isnt available in my region


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn you Tager and your mother fucking grabing bullshit!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting some Rachel BnBs down, and thanks for the Gamespot link Hangatyr.


----------



## Arima Teppei (Aug 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Drive that blows up, I'd guess.
> 
> Anyone here main Taokaka, by the way? It'll be a while before I'm able to pick this game up (yay Europe), but I'll have a PS3 eventually. It'll be either her or Ragna.



I don?t see the problem I had it straight at the release this game lol 
So happy my PS3 is an american version gotta love these special stores in Netherlands who import these kinda things  

I think Tao is more fun to play then Ragna if you like the speedy cat style
of fighting really haven?t seen much of Ragna yet.
But for me I don?t really look for a favourite I wanna be playing I rather wanna
learn from all the characters but ofcourse I so have my favourites at the moment aswell


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2009)

Arima Teppei said:


> I don?t see the problem I had it straight at the release this game lol
> So happy my PS3 is an american version gotta love these special stores in Netherlands who import these kinda things



It doesn't matter which PS3 you have because all PS3 games are region-free.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 7, 2009)

I like Jin.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2009)

You     would.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 7, 2009)

Would Kakashi have it in him to kill a member of Team 7?

One vid is up, Shadow (Rachel) vs Kaqn (Ragna). I'm gonna put up more when I get to cutting the videos because bullshit youtube only uploads videos up to 10 minutes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 7, 2009)

How new is that? I can't see it since I'm at work =\


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

I would really like to see a Mugen crossover with only Guilty Gear and Blaz Blue characters. 

Slayer vs. Rachel=Epic
Justice vs. Hakumen=Epic
Baiken vs. Litchi=Epic

Ragna vs. Sol=Universe explodes


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 7, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I would really like to see a Mugen



My brain started to leak out my ear at this part, so I stopped reading.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> My brain started to leak out my ear at this part, so I stopped reading.



That's funny, I stopped reading at the same point too!

Anyways the vids are like late July-ish.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 7, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I would really like to see a Mugen crossover with only Guilty Gear and Blaz Blue characters.
> 
> Slayer vs. Rachel=Epic
> Justice vs. Hakumen=Epic
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 7, 2009)

V-13 vs. Dizzy would be another great match, or Noel vs. Dizzy


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You     would.



I *DO*

...pwned


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indeed, you're pwning yourself nicely.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 8, 2009)

Woot page 100!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I like Jin.





Hangat?r said:


> You     would.





"Shion" said:


> I *DO*
> 
> ...pwned





Hangat?r said:


> Indeed, you're pwning yourself nicely.



You both talk nonsense.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Hentai (Aug 8, 2009)

Never be in the same room as the other player if you cant loose


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 8, 2009)

Have we figured out how to find our Data Cards online? O.-


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2009)

You mean look at your own data card?

Just go to ranking, change to friends, and select yourself.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 8, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean look at your own data card?
> 
> Just go to ranking, change to friends, and select yourself.



I meant on the internet. 

and nice sig btw that made me lawl in class and made my teacher wtf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, I don't think the database is hooked up to the internet.

When I saw the picture I just had to have it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2009)

Is that actually possible in patapon 2?

Cause i had some fun with the demo and if you can create stuff like this then it's an instant buy.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't like playing fighters since learning moves is too difficult for me, which is a shame, because the character designs look great.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2009)

What part of learning the moves is hard for you? The memorizing or the performing or just knowing when to do what?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What part of learning the moves is hard for you? The memorizing or the performing or just knowing when to do what?



Performing and using.  It's not like I have bad timing, but snapping off a six button move consistently is impossible for me.  It's very frustrating and the learning curve is just too high.  Shame there isn't an idiot mode where you can program Smash Bro move sets into a hard core fighter game like Street Fighter.  I'd definiently be interested in buying and playing them if I didn't have to kill myself learning to play.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Performing and using.  It's not like I have bad timing, but snapping off a six button move consistently is impossible for me.  It's very frustrating and the learning curve is just too high.  Shame there isn't an idiot mode where you can program Smash Bro move sets into a hard core fighter game like Street Fighter.  I'd definiently be interested in buying and playing them if I didn't have to kill myself learning to play.



Well...in this game you can assign special moves to right analog directions if that's what you mean (though it's nullified in ranked and most good player matches online) ...but just using them at a moment's notice is nothing compared to knowing when you wanna use what and when you do manage that then being able to do the moves without the stick will be a child's play to ya.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2009)

So Wesley truly is my opposite.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2009)

You didn't answer my question in the last page. >_>


----------



## Wesley (Aug 8, 2009)

V-13 looks cute.  Love the mech girls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> You didn't answer my question in the last page. >_>



Never played Patapon 2.



Wesley said:


> V-13 looks cute.  Love the mech girls.



I don't like her, too organic.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2009)

V 13 is a fuckin spam WHORE.

@Discussion about learning curve...

Practice mode is really helpful in those situations.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 9, 2009)

my fagbox360 refuses to play this game even though it has 0 scraches


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 9, 2009)

So I was playing online today. I was ripping this other guy in player matches. Then, I picked my Rachel, whom I just picked up. The guy picked Nu, and he was total shit.

He only one because I have no idea how to approach Nu with Rachel, that was probably the 3rd Nu I ever faced online.

I did get in once though, he came close to me, did a combo that took away half his life, then he barrier bursted. I just couldn't approach or get in close again, and I lost. 

So, any tips on how to get in on Nu with Rachel?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

?

*ED!*t: Link removed


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ?
> 
> *ED!*t: Vote Vote Vote for Green Day


 I dont get what you are trying to tell us


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 9, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> So I was playing online today. I was ripping this other guy in player matches. Then, I picked my Rachel, whom I just picked up. The guy picked Nu, and he was total shit.
> 
> He only one because I have no idea how to approach Nu with Rachel, that was probably the 3rd Nu I ever faced online.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing 214+A, then 6D.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're thinking of the pumpkin, it's 214 b, A is george.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2009)

Fable said:


> I dont get what you are trying to tell us



Rachel beating Nu.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Rachel beating Nu.


So?
A Character is only as good as the person that plays it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol no.

A character will only be as good as the mechanics allow it to be, considering priorities, frame-advantages, hitboxes and so-on. Player-skill is a huge factor, but not the biggest one unless the individual deviance of skill is greater than average in opposite directions.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Well Since Rachel and Nu are both on top of the Tier list i think Player skill importance is over 90% in that case.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol no.
> 
> A character will only be as good as the mechanics allow it to be, considering priorities, frame-advantages, hitboxes and so-on. Player-skill is a huge factor, but not the biggest one unless the individual deviance of skill is greater than average in opposite directions.



Then why do I get killed by Haku-men. When I use the most broken character in the game.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 9, 2009)

Hakumen is a good Character. He may be bottom Tier, but he deals a lot damage and can be very awesome.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitting me three times is lame. Wont let me spam him with my ice POWAH!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Then why do I get killed by Haku-men. When I use the most broken character in the game.





Hangat?r said:


> Lol no.
> 
> A character will only be as good as the mechanics allow it to be, considering priorities, frame-advantages, hitboxes and so-on. *Player-skill is a huge factor, but not the biggest one unless the individual deviance of skill is greater than average in opposite direction*s.



You just plain suck, that's all.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

My level 35 Jin powers say otherwise!



Ah who am I kidding...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

I bet you icecarred your way up in the Jin 500!


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 9, 2009)

Jin goes to town vs Hakumen. Just learn block strings.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I bet you icecarred your way up in the Jin 500!



You read me like a book.



I fucking won the Jin 500.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah well, I'm sure you'll all kick my arse whilst I'm attempting to get my future Tao up to snuff. After I even get the PS3 and BB I'll either need to Cthulhu my TE or buy a HRAP3.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

You know I haven't seen a good Tao player yet.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 9, 2009)

Cthulhu yo shit. It sounds so convenient! I need to do it some time.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

*BEEP BEEP*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Cthulhu yo shit. It sounds so convenient! I need to do it some time.



I might just do both. A dude from a Dutch SRK board I go to is in China right now and they have those BB HRAP sticks rather cheap. If I can get one for about 125 I'll still be off relatively cheap.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 9, 2009)

Biscuits, I'm posting this here because I see you post here more than dustloop.

Is NY coming to Summer Jam?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol
<-- Best player in south Miami

Fucking scrubs


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2009)

Jin FTW son.

That's how we do.


----------



## The Red Cyclone (Aug 10, 2009)

This game pretends to be a fighter...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

The Red Cyclone said:


> This game pretends to be a fighter...



No and your sig is too fucking big...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 10, 2009)

Got my first Astral Finish online today.
This guy was talking mad shit, and it got down to the final round.
I got up, he was on the other side of the screen, I dashed, he ice car'd.
Sudden stop into 2141236C ftw. It hit, and he disconnected.

The only part that I failed throughout that whole thing was I forgot to save the replay. 
I was Ragna, by the way.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Got my first Astral Finish online today.
> This guy was talking mad shit, and it got down to the final round.
> I got up, he was on the other side of the screen, I dashed, he ice car'd.
> Sudden stop into *2141236C* ftw. It hit, and he disconnected.
> ...




Wtf does that mean?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Jin FTW son.
> 
> That's how we do.


I'm pretty sure your doing is failure, but K.



KojiDarth said:


> Wtf does that mean?



...please tell me you're trolling. XD


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm pretty sure your doing is failure, but K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...please tell me you're trolling. XD



Maybe...no actually I never learned the whole number system. I go by half circle, quarter circle, full circle.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Maybe...no actually I never learned the whole number system. I go by half circle, quarter circle, full circle.



It's the easiest shit in the world. Go by the P1 side, 5 is neutral, 6 is forward, 2 is down, 4 is back, 8 is up, etc. Just look at the numpad and it'll make sense, really.

Guess Miami is shit.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's the easiest shit in the world. Go by the P1 side, 5 is neutral, 6 is forward, 2 is down, 4 is back, 8 is up, etc. Just look at the numpad and it'll make sense, really.
> 
> Guess Miami is shit.



Oh ok thanks for the info.



And I saw that...assclown


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

Bitch please, you can't 632146p your way out of a paperbag.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Isn't that Jin distortion on the left side.

O.-

Fuck I'm usually on the right.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bitch please, you can't 632146p your way out of a paperbag.



Hiyoku... GETSUMEI !

*miss*


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> *I'm pretty sure your doing is failure, but K.
> *
> 
> 
> ...please tell me you're trolling. XD



Says he who hasn't even played anyone. 

On a side note, do you guys know the date that the update to nerf the big 3 will be?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2009)

A nerf is coming?

*goes to dustloop*


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> A nerf is coming?
> 
> *goes to dustloop*



So they say...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Says he who hasn't even played anyone.



You're you and you play Jin. Logic is pretty clear here.

I am decent enough in GG, I'm sure I'll manage to make you cry.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bitch please, you can't 632146p your way out of a paperbag.



Probably true, considering this game does not have a "P" command.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Probably true, considering this game does not have a "P" command.



Nice catch.

:rofl


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> You're you and you play Jin. Logic is pretty clear here.
> 
> I am decent enough in GG, I'm sure I'll manage to make you cry.



Not the same game buddy. 

Once you've played the game, THEN come talk to me. 

But before that, you can't talk your shit, son.


bbq sauce said:


> Probably true, considering this game does not have a "P" command.



Pwned.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure your skill will be the same sub-par before and after I play the game


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Not if you try to use the P command.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll win even by just using P and K.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

EL OH EL


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2009)

This game sucks. That is all.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

Eh? sucks?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Pfft best fighter of the year.



Way better then KOF 12 piece of crap..


----------



## Knight of Fate (Aug 11, 2009)

Should I get the 360 Hori EX2 for this o_o

I'm fairly new to fighting games, but I'm getting into it.

(No, I don't know how to mod fighting sticks. n00b here)


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome players use the 360 controller stick.



To answer your question I have no idea.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Awesome players use the 360 controller stick.



Is that a corollary to " only noobs play the 360 version" ?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2009)

Knight of Fate said:


> Should I get the 360 Hori EX2 for this o_o
> 
> I'm fairly new to fighting games, but I'm getting into it.
> 
> (No, I don't know how to mod fighting sticks. n00b here)



Not just no, but fuck no.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Is that a corollary to " only noobs play the 360 version" ?



More like masochist play with 360 controller.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

The 360 controller isn't so bad, just use the analog stick.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Pfft best fighter of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Way better then KOF 12 piece of crap..


AMEN                   -


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Pfft best fighter of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Way better then KOF 12 piece of crap..


Being Better than KOF 12 doesn't say much.

Blazblue fucking sucks. I can make a grocery list of the shit that's wrong in the game. I was hype about the game like everyone else, until I played the game at high levels and entered tournaments.

SF4 is overall the better game.

I'm done with this game I'm just waiting for Blazeblue: XX #reload


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

SF4 is game of the year every year. 

BB seemed to attract a really annoying internet fanbase and I hope they get turned off by stuff like BB:#Reload++


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Being Better than KOF 12 doesn't say much.
> 
> Blazblue fucking sucks. I can make a grocery list of the shit that's wrong in the game. I was hype about the game like everyone else, until I played the game at high levels and entered tournaments.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see this list! did you get stomped or something? :amazed


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I'd like to see this list! did you get stomped or something? :amazed


How come people always think people don't like the game cause they lose in it? 
I only lose in tournament to Alzarath (East Coast's best player).
I always get sent to losers right away because I take one for the community and don't complain about who I face. Even though we play each other a lot. 

Problems with the game:
1. v-13. She dominates the cast with just 1 button. Her learning Curve is almost none existent

2. The top 3 as a whole ( v-13, Rachel, Arakune) They clearly destroy the rest of the cast with overpowered moves and just bullshit. v-13's D and C attacks 
Rachel's 6A, Wind overhead bullshit, Frog. Arakune's Cloud, re-curse combos.

3. Defense is another thing that's none existent. Thanks to the shitty game mechanics and mashing.

4. Some characters (top 3) can Guard break everyone and others just can't.

5. Offensive bursting guard breaks...

There's some more technical shit that's just wrong in the game, but These are enough reasons.

PS. I live me over everyone on this site.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Blazblue fucking sucks. I can make a grocery list of the shit that's wrong in the game. I was hype about the game like everyone else, until I played the game at high levels and entered tournaments.
> 
> SF4 is overall the better game.
> 
> I'm done with this game I'm just waiting for Blazeblue: XX #reload



I just guess it wasn't for you.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL @ People playing the Game for weeks and suddenly say it sucks.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, relax B, just asking...the top 3 do have their shenanigans tho...fighting a competent Nu is an uphill battle.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> LOL @ People playing the Game for weeks and suddenly say it sucks.



The game has been out for over half a year in some form or another.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2009)

Fable said:


> LOL @ People playing the Game for weeks and suddenly say it sucks.


I've been playing on and off since November. 
I know the game, which is why I can say it sucks.
The majority of you guys haven't been exposed to high level play and all the bullshit that's involved.
The game is fun until you run into a competent Nu, Arakune or Rachel.

I still have faith in them fixing shit in the next game, just like They did with GGXX.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

So trying to learn v-13 and so far the range of the area gravity slow down is kinda of annoying to learn. :sweat


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I've been playing on and off since November.
> I know the game, which is why I can say it sucks.
> The majority of you guys haven't been exposed to high level play and all the bullshit that's involved.
> The game is fun until you run into a competent Nu, Arakune or Rachel.
> ...



I'm hoping the patch fixes them before I get to play the game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 11, 2009)

Two days of playing the game and I can sort of tell how dumb Nu is. To think I mained Rachel because she looked fun...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm hoping the patch fixes them before I get to play the game.



When are you going to play it?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2009)

When I can afford the PS3, BB and a HRAP3. =p

*ED!*t:


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> When I can afford the PS3, BB and a HRAP3. =p
> 
> *ED!*t:



That's awesome! I want


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with BIscuits. Fighting a good Nu, Arakune or Rachel just makes you hate the game, I know. They do need a little nerf IMO, an equalizer of sorts.

I won't go as far as to say the game sucks though. It's still a very good game and I have plenty of fun playing.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I agree with BIscuits. Fighting a good Nu, Arakune or Rachel just makes you hate the game, I know. They do need a little nerf IMO, an equalizer of sorts.
> 
> I won't go as far as to say the game sucks though. It's still a very good game and I have plenty of fun playing.



You better after having to hear about your 5 week adventure about getting it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 11, 2009)

The story for Blaz Blue is pretty interesting I'll give them that


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2009)

So you liked the game, but then competition ruined it for you.  Reminds me of why I quit Warcraft III and Starcraft.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So you liked the game, but then competition ruined it for you.  Reminds me of why I quit Warcraft III and Starcraft.



The going got tuff so you quit?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably the Koreans, really.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Probably the Koreans, really.



They make everything tuff.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> The going got tuff so you quit?



Let's just say I didn't want to spend hundreds of hours practicing dropping a siege tank in and out of a dropship.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Let's just say I didn't want to spend hundreds of hours practicing dropping a siege tank in and out of a dropship.



Damn them Koreans


----------



## Wesley (Aug 11, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Damn them Koreans



Yeah, at this point about the only games I can throw my weight around in are Halo or Defense of the Ancients.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, at this point about the only games I can throw my weight around in are Halo or Defense of the Ancients.



DotA


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> SF4 is overall the better game.
> 
> I'm done with this game I'm just waiting for Blazeblue: XX #reload



Yea, the reload ver. should be a lot better. 

I still like the game despite the imbalances and free jump outs in every offense. 

I need to get back on my SF4 grind.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

Never liked SF4.

:sweat


----------



## Tone (Aug 12, 2009)

personally, I think all three games (BB, SF4, KOF12) have their own problems that all need to be resolved, but then again, I don't think anybody gets it right the first time anyways.

Despite that, the fun is what matters in the end (for me, at least.), regardless of bullshit at the highest level.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Tone said:


> personally, I think all three games (BB, SF4, KOF12) have their own problems that all need to be resolved, but then again, I don't think anybody gets it right the first time anyways.
> 
> Despite that, the fun is what matters in the end (for me, at least.), regardless of bullshit at the highest level.



KOF had 11 tries before.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2009)

To me, this game is more "FUN" than SF4. 

I say this because of the combination of the bright colors, unique anime characters, and tempo of the game.  I'm not trying to win tourneys, just play with my friends for fun. 

GGs Wufei.  I don't know if you noticed but I went harder today because I was distracted on Sunday.  I had company over and they were fuckin' with me.


----------



## Tone (Aug 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> KOF had 11 tries before.



And during that came a bunch of good games (though some i'd rather pretend didn't exist.), despite the engine changing after every other installment or so. Only difference is that this time EVERYTHING got tossed out the window in favor of something new.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

LayZ said:


> To me, this game is more "FUN" than SF4.
> 
> I say this because of the combination of the bright colors, unique anime characters, and tempo of the game.  I'm not trying to win tourneys, just play with my friends for fun.
> 
> GGs Wufei.  I don't know if you noticed but I went harder today because I was distracted on Sunday.  I had company over and they were fuckin' with me.







Tone said:


> And during that came a bunch of good games (though some i'd rather pretend didn't exist.), despite the engine changing after every other installment or so. Only difference is that this time EVERYTHING got tossed out the window in favor of something new.



I see your point.

Wtf where they thinking for 12 thought...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2009)

^u             mad?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^u             mad?


^talk about typing laziness...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^u             mad?



I don't think the site banner is mad.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ^u             mad?



i              am.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 12, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So you liked the game, but then competition ruined it for you.  Reminds me of why I quit Warcraft III and Starcraft.


No no. The lack of competition is what ruined it.
We aren't pulling in the numbers to make me want to practice a shitty game.
I'd rather play a superior game, A.K.A GGXXAC.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 12, 2009)

Still better than MvC2 


....somewhat


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2009)

Fable said:


> ^talk about typing laziness...


It's a phrase.


Wu Fei said:


> i              am.



U mad.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been watching the storymodes using youtube and noticed that there aren't any victory poses.  Is that because it's storymode or did they just not create any?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 12, 2009)

Just none in story mode.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I've been watching the storymodes using youtube and noticed that there aren't any victory poses.  Is that because it's storymode or did they just not create any?



You don't even have the game?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> You don't even have the game?



Nope. Like I said, fighters and I don't really get along, but I do like the charcter designs for fighting games though so I like to read up on the story and biographies.  Not to mention artwork and fiction.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 13, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Nope. Like I said, fighters and I don't really get along, but I do like the charcter designs for fighting games though so I like to read up on the story and biographies.  Not to mention artwork and fiction.



Er...k...


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 13, 2009)

That is quite strange.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> That is quite strange.



Is it?  Certainly the cast of Blazblue is more colorful and diverse than anything I've seen in an RPG in quite some time.  And Taokaka's storylines at the very least are quite fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you wesley for appreciating the fuckin story and work put into character design, etc. Too many fuckers talk shit about not giving a flying fuck about that kinda stuff and then when a fighter comes out lackin in the department everyone pops off at the mouth. Not all the stories are deep in fighters, but I like to know about their universes and shit. Makes me enjoy the game that much more.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2009)

BlazBlue is one of few fighters that's actually worth playing the single-player for. The story is fucking hilarious at times.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Thank you wesley for appreciating the fuckin story and work put into character design, etc. Too many fuckers talk shit about not giving a flying fuck about that kinda stuff and then when a fighter comes out lackin in the department everyone pops off at the mouth. Not all the stories are deep in fighters, but I like to know about their universes and shit. Makes me enjoy the game that much more.



This            .


----------



## Wesley (Aug 13, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Thank you wesley for appreciating the fuckin story and work put into character design, etc. Too many fuckers talk shit about not giving a flying fuck about that kinda stuff and then when a fighter comes out lackin in the department everyone pops off at the mouth. Not all the stories are deep in fighters, but I like to know about their universes and shit. Makes me enjoy the game that much more.



I just watched Rachel's clear ending.  She's...a very good character.  Just looking at her I pegged her as the quiet type, but she actually has quite the mouth on her.  Reminds me of Shinku from Rozen Maiden in almost every way.  And she's not at all child-like.  Rather, I'd say she's small in stature more than anything.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks like shes 15...^


----------



## Hentai (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh God KOF12,.... it is really bad, just bad, no story mode, boring Arenas, and nothing special at all.
BlazBlue is obviously the better game i nearly every way,


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> Oh God KOF12,.... it is really bad, just bad, no story mode, boring Arenas, and nothing special at all.
> BlazBlue is obviously the better game i nearly every way,



Srsly what where they thinking on KOF12?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Thank you wesley for appreciating the fuckin story and work put into character design, etc. Too many fuckers talk shit about not giving a flying fuck about that kinda stuff and then when a fighter comes out lackin in the department everyone pops off at the mouth. Not all the stories are deep in fighters, but I like to know about their universes and shit. Makes me enjoy the game that much more.


I loved every aspect of Blazblue, the story was indeed enjoyable.

I like the story of the KOF series as well, and little bit that exist in Street Fighter, but Blazblue really gives you a nice fleshed out storyline.

On KOF12, even with what I heard bad from the hardcore players, and now the casual players(Fable, Kojidarth), I'm still looking forward to this game, it will be my traditional 2D fighter of the ps3, and I'm a huge KOF fan.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

You calling me casual...



THEM BE FIGHTIN WORDS!


----------



## Wesley (Aug 14, 2009)

Tager's voice sounds like the Professor's from the Mon Colle Knights dub.  That show was hilarious, so it's always hearing him speak.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 14, 2009)

So apparently the Eu version will be out in 10 and it'll have new chars...which since the online is worldwide probably means the rest of us will be getting them as DLC.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> You calling me casual...
> 
> 
> 
> THEM BE FIGHTIN WORDS!


I dont mind being referred as casual gamer when it comes to Fighting Games.
But If someone calls me that with Action Adventures and Rollplay games....then the Shit is on fire.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2009)

2010? Fuck. That. Shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> I dont mind being referred as casual gamer when it comes to Fighting Games.
> But If someone calls me that with Action Adventures and Rollplay games....then the Shit is on fire.



I think that's a quality of the person that doesn't change depending on the game, you can be hardcore but at the same time just not serious about a specific game.


I don't much care to finish action games 5 times over just so that i can unlock the hardest difficulty for example...but i'll easily put hundreds of hours into rpgs and fighters.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 14, 2009)

Been a while since I've had a match/played. Need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> I dont mind being referred as casual gamer when it comes to Fighting Games.
> But If someone calls me that with Action Adventures and Rollplay games....then the Shit is on fire.



Indeed indeed.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 14, 2009)

Why has no one commented on this exclusive character link from Dreikoo? Sounds sick to me. I just hope the balance doesn't get too ruined.

I've been sucking quite a bit lately, I have only had the game for 15 days now though, so whatever, I'll get over the slump. I did give someone my 2nd online Astral in a ranked match last night though. It was awesome, I used Jin, jumped back, buffered the 720 (didn't think he would actually chase after me, so I was surprised it worked) and he ran right into the trap.


----------



## Tone (Aug 14, 2009)

Fable said:


> Oh God KOF12,.... it is really bad, just bad, no story mode, boring Arenas, and nothing special at all.
> BlazBlue is obviously the better game i nearly every way,



Stuff like this is bothering me a lot.

Calling the game bad on the basis of extra modes, backgrounds and character selection, rather than the core gameplay, for a *fighting game*? really?

If anything, the game is simply overpriced, lack of those extra modes and solid online makes it hard to justify a $65 purchase, which is completely understandable. That doesn't exactly make the game _bad_, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 14, 2009)

Tone said:


> Stuff like this is bothering me a lot.
> 
> Calling the game bad on the basis of extra modes, backgrounds and character selection, rather than the core gameplay, for a *fighting game*? really?
> 
> If anything, the game is simply overpriced, lack of those extra modes and solid online makes it hard to justify a $65 purchase, which is completely understandable. That doesn't exactly make the game _bad_, though.



Oh you just don't know. That's simply just adding onto why it's a bad fighting game. Gameplay BLOWS GOATS.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 14, 2009)

Kof12 would be worth getting if the online wasn't so bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2009)

And if KoF '98 wasnt available for a much cheaper price.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 15, 2009)

do i hear new downloadble characters???
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 146 Subbed 
edit:too late with the new i see, anywayz its nice to hear


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

nick65 said:


> do i hear new downloadble characters???
> 
> "As of December 2006, Kingdom Hearts had shipped over 5.6 million copies worldwide with 1.1 million in PAL regions, 1.5 million in Japan, and 3 million in North America."
> edit:too late with the new i see, anywayz its nice to hear



Yeah, its kinda odd news to say the least.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2009)

Tone said:


> Stuff like this is bothering me a lot.
> 
> Calling the game bad on the basis of extra modes, backgrounds and character selection, rather than the core gameplay, for a *fighting game*? really?
> 
> If anything, the game is simply overpriced, lack of those extra modes and solid online makes it hard to justify a $65 purchase, which is completely understandable. That doesn't exactly make the game _bad_, though.


Hey it is ALL around the game that makes a game.
How much is the game worth if the Characters look shit, the Arena looks, shit, the story is not there, and lack of anything special to achieve in battle.
Then the _possibly_ good controls and gameplay cant do shit.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

Fable said:


> Hey it is ALL around the game that makes a game.
> How much is the game worth if the Characters look shit, the Arena looks, shit, the story is not there, and lack of anything special to achieve in battle.
> Then the _possibly_ good controls and gameplay cant do shit.



I would have to agree with this. If the fights are not aesthetically pleasing to the eye then its not fun to watch.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> So apparently the Eu version will be out in 10 and it'll have new chars...which since the online is worldwide probably means the rest of us will be getting them as DLC.
> 
> Booda8oo



We'd better get this shit in a patch


----------



## Hentai (Aug 15, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> So apparently the Eu version will be out in 10 and it'll have new chars...which since the online is worldwide *probably means the rest of us will be getting them as DLC*.
> 
> out


I sure hope so or i will rage....and then i would buy the EU version


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got the game a couple of days ago. Just defeated Nu on Hell difficulty. God damn do I hate her. The damn combo chaining made me want to throw my 360 controller against the wall most of the time. 

As for the game itself, I'm enjoying it immensely so far. Only recently got to chance to start playing my 360 online (And in general) and I'm glad I started with this. I love fighting games and this one definitely was a must have.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

You're going to get your arse kicked, especially with a 360 controller. =p


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You're going to get your arse kicked, especially with a 360 controller. =p



It is all I have to work with atm. Looks like it will be an uphill battle then. Even if the D-pad is far easier than the analog stick.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2009)

Just buy an SE Madcatz and mod it. =p


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2009)

I do perfectly fine with the regular 360 control...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

I prefer it since I played with it so much.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2009)

Kokonoe could say "shit" to me all day.  pek


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> I do perfectly fine with the regular 360 control...



...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2009)

A Carl player(Kyaku) got 2nd at SBO this year. =D But lost to Fumo's Arakune.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



Get a job, old man.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> A Carl player(Kyaku) got 2nd at SBO this year. =D But lost to Fumo's Arakune.



Wasn't that DIO?


And damn...that dora makes my bang look like crap .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2009)

^Nah, Dio didn't quality this year, sadly. ;_;


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow Carl got second damn.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2009)

If you got perfect execution, Carl can kill opponents with practically one combo. 

@TDM - Thats right. I jacked your sig because she's my girl.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2009)

Wait my bad, Dio did qualify this year. He made the last chance qualifiers. Here's the full brackets.



EDIT: @ LayZ


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2009)

Nirvana seems to be useless going by the storyline battles.  I guess they can't figure out how to implement two characters into a fighting team?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Or you just can't play Carl well enough. =p


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Or you just can't play Carl well enough. =p



I don't own the game, but the AI doesn't use her at all in the storyline.  She just stands there.  What am I supposed to make of that?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor AI? Who cares, it's a fighting game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I don't own the game, but the AI doesn't use her at all in the storyline.  She just stands there.  What am I supposed to make of that?



Why base anything on storymode fights...and off of how the AI plays at that...don't you know a single thing about fighters?


Only human vs human counts...preferably both humans being ones who know how to play lol.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2009)

Hopefully Roland will do Carl's storymode next then.  I'm curious as to how he's supposed to use Nirvana for fighting, since the AI doesn't seem to know how to do it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Nirvana seems to be useless going by the storyline battles.  I guess they can't figure out how to implement two characters into a fighting team?



Loops                        .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Hopefully Roland will do Carl's storymode next then.  I'm curious as to how he's supposed to use Nirvana for fighting, since the AI doesn't seem to know how to do it.



I doubt he'd be capable at that just from playing the storymode, just watch a few youtube vids of DIO and you'll see how good carl is.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Nirvana seems to be useless going by the storyline battles.  I guess they can't figure out how to implement two characters into a fighting team?





Stupid ass computer controlled AI sucks using Nirvana therefore humans with actual logic and reasoning can't use Nirvana either 

Start watching @ 35 seconds


----------



## Wesley (Aug 16, 2009)

What is that, a perfect air combo?  Still don't understand how Nirvana is controlled, but at least she does something.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> What is that, a perfect air combo?  Still don't understand how Nirvana is controlled, but at least she does something.



1) Carl clap loop.

2) She's controlled using Carl's drive, and the directional inputs. Think Eddie from Guilty Gear if you've ever used him before. It literally is controlling 2 people at once.

I don't main Carl, but I've never had a hard time controlling 2 characters at once


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I don't own the game, but the AI doesn't use her at all in the storyline.  She just stands there.  What am I supposed to make of that?



That shit is complicated for the computer too.
Play the game and try to make Nirvana do something you WANT it to do. Or face the right fucking way for that matter.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally got all trophies and platinum. lvl 41 online. Need to finish 100% in stories.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2009)

About the Kakaclan's reproductive cycle; wouldn't a clan member that left the village automatically begin reproducing?  I find it unlikely that their genes would know the difference between clan members being dead and merely not being around.  If the elder really wanted her race to expand, it should be as simple as sending Tao out on her own to start a new village somewhere.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Didnt we agree before that v-13 was right when she said that nirvana is a B-Class piece of shit?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How does a little bitch like Jin turn into a complete badass like Hakumen?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Both of them are kinda whack. 

Arakune and Tager have their swag on a hundred thousand trillion.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Both of them are kinda whack.
> 
> Arakune and Tager have their swag on a hundred thousand trillion.



Arakune's disgusting and annoying, although I agree about Tager.   Too bad Tager seems to be the weakest character in the game.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Didnt we agree before that v-13 was right when she said that nirvana is a B-Class piece of shit?



Yeah I remember that line.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl Clover it the crappiest character i have ever seen in any Fighting game.
Why does a little boy fight around anyway, shouldn't he be in school or something? Or in a Charcoal Mine?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Someone sounds butthurt.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Carl Clover it the crappiest character i have ever seen in any Fighting game.
> Why does a little boy fight around anyway, shouldn't he be in school or something? Or in a Charcoal Mine?



You           ?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Someone sounds butthurt.


What? No, I just think he is a dumb character...
That he is crap to play is another story.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Definitely butthurt by lack of skill.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> What? No, I just think he is a dumb character...
> That he is crap to play is another story.



All fighting game characters are dumb, generic, or stereotypes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2009)

Bang is like kamina fused with naruto...just cause he takes a bit from kamen rider it's no reason to call him generic >_>.


Carl is like a boy magician...i've been reading mahou sensei negima so the idea of little kids fighting like he does does not surprise me in the least.


Hell...any of you watch dragonball (NOT Z)...Songoku was a tiny kid for most of it...and saiyans age slower than humans so his 12 human years were like 5-7 in saiyan age.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Carl Clover it the crappiest character i have ever seen in any Fighting game.
> Why does a little boy fight around anyway, shouldn't he be in school or something? Or in a *Charcoal Mine*?



EL OH EL
And I disagree Dan is the worst character ever. And I mean MvC2 Dan.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> EL OH EL
> And I disagree Dan is the worst character ever. And I mean MvC2 Dan.



Dan is a joke character, in calling him that you run the risk of being seen as someone who doesn't get the joke...a risk i wouldn't take if i were you.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Dan is a joke character, in calling him that you run the risk of being seen as someone who doesn't get the joke...a risk i wouldn't take if i were you.



It's not that I got to the finals of a tournament and was beat by a guy using Dan or anything. But he needs Viagra for his hydoken.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2009)

His hadouken is too saikyo to need to actually hit...he does it with one hand...only gouken and akuma can do them with one hand...ryu sakura and ken can't .


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

That's because Ken has a baby on his way and is too busy being awesome. He is also too damn blond to be speaking Japanese but HEY who cares.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2009)

Ken, awesome?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 18, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> His hadouken is too saikyo to need to actually hit...he does it with one hand...only gouken and akuma can do them with one hand...ryu sakura and ken can't .



Capcom actually hints that Ken has the ability to throw them with one hand. I'm pretty sure he does this in MvC2(albeit not canon, but he still does it).

Also, in the SFIII storyline, Ken's family is what makes him stronger than Ryu at that point. He has something to fight for, and Ryu is still seeking that.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2009)

Carl's clear ending is a bit...yeah, he's kind of wacky-doodle.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Carl Clover it the crappiest character i have ever seen in any Fighting game.
> Why does a little boy fight around anyway, shouldn't he be in school or something? Or in a Charcoal Mine?


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Definitely butthurt by lack of skill.


Wtf are you talking about?
I just told you, i dont even play him, he just looks crappy, talks crappy an is really lame in the way he is. I dont mean his fighting skills. I didnt play him anyway.
I am like this, i check out the character by their look, and how they are made, and i only like the cool ones, and Carl clover was from the start on crappy. Talking to a robot puppet calling her sister, being an annoying little child that interferes with Adults matters....


KojiDarth said:


> EL OH EL
> And I disagree Dan is the worst character ever. And I mean MvC2 Dan.


Who?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Who?



Bleach Episode 223

The guy about to be beaten severely.


----------



## Hentai (Aug 18, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Bleach Episode 223
> 
> The guy about to be beaten severely.


LOL, but Carl looks more lame


----------



## Biolink (Aug 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It's not that I got to the finals of a tournament and was beat by a guy using Dan or anything. But he needs Viagra for his hydoken.



Hadouken or Hadoken which ever you prefer


It's cool, though because he's meant to be terrible. Dan is a play on how SNK used Ryu and Ken for the basis design of Ryo Sakazaki(Blonde hair, with a strong Japanese look). So Capcom fired back and made Dan, who resembles both Ryo and the other lead character of AoF Robert Garcia, and merged the two to create Dan. And taking it even further Dan has moves that resembles Ryo's and Robert's. His hurricane kick, Dragon punch, and fireball all resemble Ryo's and  Robert.

He also had some direct quotes against SNK like "I hate the Art of Fighting, but want to be the King of Fighters" or something like that, among others


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Fable said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> I just told you, i dont even play him, he just looks crappy, talks crappy an is really lame in the way he is. I dont mean his fighting skills. I didnt play him anyway.
> I am like this, i check out the character by their look, and how they are made, and i only like the cool ones, and Carl clover was from the start on crappy. Talking to a robot puppet calling her sister, being an annoying little child that interferes with Adults matters....



Yea
*Spoiler*: __ 



U


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Aug 19, 2009)

to the guy that said saiyans age slower, saiyans dont age slower than humans if that were true then goku wouldn't be an adult in z.

also an Arakune won Sbo and a Carl was 2nd place. I was hoping for Dora to win with his Bang but oh well


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Hadouken or Hadoken which ever you prefer
> 
> 
> It's cool, though because he's meant to be terrible. Dan is a play on how SNK used Ryu and Ken for the basis design of Ryo Sakazaki(Blonde hair, with a strong Japanese look). So Capcom fired back and made Dan, who resembles both Ryo and the other lead character of AoF Robert Garcia, and merged the two to create Dan. And taking it even further Dan has moves that resembles Ryo's and Robert's. His hurricane kick, Dragon punch, and fireball all resemble Ryo's and  Robert.
> ...



Lulz into a bucket.
That's stuff of kings right there.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Noel is adorable.  

Is the amount of dialogue in this game fairly unpredecented for a fighter?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Noel is adorable.
> 
> Is the amount of dialogue in this game fairly unpredecented for a fighter?



The amount of awesome in this game is fairly awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Noel is adorable.
> 
> Is the amount of dialogue in this game fairly unpredecented for a fighter?



If you come from a halo background yes, if you come from a final fantasy or mega ten one...it's more like a "nice change".


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> If you come from a halo background yes, if you come from a final fantasy or mega ten one...it's more like a "nice change".



I'm not really new to video games you know?  Just fighters.

P.S. *Gigantic Tager!*


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2009)

Emerarudo bastaaa!



> I'm not really new to video games you know? Just fighters.


 Never said you were, don't be defensive here or biscuits will eat you alive .


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Emerarudo bastaaa!
> 
> Never said you were, don't be defensive here or biscuits will eat you alive .



I asked about dialogue in fighting games and you make a comparison to a couple of rpg series without really answering the question.  Obviously there have been lots of games with lots of dialogue, but in a fighter?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't see the distinction, you can have rpgs without a lot of reading like diablo or you can gave something like suikoden where you don't fight anything for 2 hours worth of playtime.

Too much dialogue can be a part of anything, genre does not restrict this.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't see the distinction, you can have rpgs without a lot of reading like diablo or you can gave something like suikoden where you don't fight anything for 2 hours worth of playtime.
> 
> Too much dialogue can be a part of anything, genre does not restrict this.



Okay, you're useless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2009)

And you're weird.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Okay, you're useless.





Dreikoo said:


> And you're weird.



So friendly aren't we?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2009)

I was quite friendly up to the point that i wouldn't speak about what he wanted me to speak in the way he wanted me to do it to prove his point .


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Noel is adorable.
> 
> Is the amount of dialogue in this game fairly unpredecented for a fighter?



No, dudes in Guilty Gear love talking too.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone else notice that the blender has Taokaka dancing on it.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Anyone else notice that the blender has Taokaka dancing on it.


lol Tao


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

LayZ said:


> lol Tao



I think Blazblue is getting huge popularity and people don't know it's a fighter.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I think Blazblue is getting huge popularity and people don't know it's a fighter.



A great thinker once said: "People", in general, are stupid.

Not on topic- anyone with a 360 want to play??


----------



## LayZ (Aug 19, 2009)

How about later on tonight, I have class @ 6:00.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds good.

Til then.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> No, dudes in Guilty Gear love talking too.



I watched the storymodes for Guilty Gear and there isn't half as much talking done.  Half the time it seems like someone is mindcontrolled.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2009)

Fable said:


> Carl Clover it the crappiest character i have ever seen in any Fighting game.
> Why does a little boy fight around anyway, shouldn't he be in school or something? Or in a Charcoal Mine?


As Noel and Jin's senior, obviously he doesn't need to attend anything anymore. Not to mention he's a first-class vigilante.

Also, the question should be directed towards Sakura.


----------



## Zgizgi (Aug 19, 2009)

This is a great game. It's a shame I only get to play it through my boyfriend (I don't own it myself ). Taokaka~!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2009)

What system?^^


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2009)

u only hav it for 360 shion?

i got a ps3 copy myself...


----------



## Hentai (Aug 20, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> As Noel and Jin's senior, obviously he doesn't need to attend anything anymore. Not to mention he's a first-class vigilante.
> 
> Also, the question should be directed towards Sakura.


I didnt read anything about him being senior to Jin and Noel, besides it's impossible is age wise. And he didnt graduate.

But whatever, I for myself dont like him. I always disliked this kind of characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night (and well onto today's early sunshine) i finally decided to read that book and as i was reading something struck me...when i played BB today i went to check and i had been right.

I found out where the "you brute" trophy got it's name from...i'm not gonna spoil it for future monsters but let me say that the realization that you had to win 3 consecutive times to get it was beyond incredible. I didn't expect such level of depth from them.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> u only hav it for 360 shion?
> 
> i got a ps3 copy myself...



Yeah, my bro got a 360 and I didn't wanna throw away 600 bucks for a PS3 since I would only play MGS, BB, and GoW 3 on it.

I decided to just stick with the sexbox.



Dreikoo said:


> Last night (and well onto today's early sunshine) i finally decided to read that book and as i was reading something struck me...when i played BB today i went to check and i had been right.
> 
> I found out where the "you brute" trophy got it's name from...i'm not gonna spoil it for future monsters but let me say that the realization that you had to win 3 consecutive times to get it was beyond incredible. I didn't expect such level of depth from them.



What book are you talking about?

The instruction booklet from the game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

No...if you haven't read it you won't get it and i won't spoil it in case you read it.

Suffice it to say, it's a quote out of a book.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> No...if you haven't read it you won't get it and i won't spoil it in case you read it.
> 
> Suffice it to say, it's a quote out of a book.



Just tell us. And that was like my second achievement I got in the game after my third fight online lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

It won't mean anything to you....the normal reaction of anyone who hasn't read it would be something along the lines of "ok....so what?".


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It won't mean anything to you....the normal reaction of anyone who hasn't read it would be something along the lines of "ok....so what?".



So you're assuming I don't read?
 
From what book!
And the online seems dead tonight. 

Edit: nvm


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It won't mean anything to you....the normal reaction of anyone who hasn't read it would be something along the lines of "ok....so what?".



PM it to me then w/e. 

Well I learned some new cheap shit that Jin can do, today!


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 21, 2009)

Grab spam 

Wait you where not that level 17 Noel where you


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Grab spam
> 
> Wait you where not that level 17 Noel where you



I have never chosen Noel since I bought the game...

Wait a sec... we should play a few games. 

My GT is in my sig.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 21, 2009)

With the

I Shion I

?

Edit: Sent, mine is Eevihl btw

Edit: Um I think I got the wrong guy, this one doesn't have BB...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> With the
> 
> I Shion I
> 
> ...



just copy and paste my sig bro. 

Haha, the bars on the sides are lowercase L's. 

I'll search for you, give me a sec.

EDIT: Found you and sent the request. 

I'll see you online later today?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw the true ending a couple of days ago. I must say that this is the first time a fighter has hooked me into its storyline so much before. Then again, the last fighter I seriously played was SC II and the Guilty Gear on the original Xbox 360.

Still have to work on my online game. I tanked a shit load of matches one day after getting a good win streak the day before.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounded like it was a glorious day.^

So you have it for Xbox?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Sounded like it was a glorious day.^
> 
> So you have it for Xbox?



It is probably the one that shatters my dreams. 

Yes, but I'm ashamed of my ratio. It is seriously bad after that massive losing streak. 

Plus I can only play every few days atm (Lacking a TV so I have to wait until my sisters leave/go to school) and that disrupts any flow I could really get into.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

That sucks....

I know your situation though, I was there for a couple of years.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> That sucks....
> 
> I know your situation though, I was there for a couple of years.



Sad thing is, I was in position to buy a new 40 inch one until my car wanted to start slowly breaking down on me.

Anyway, who are your main characters?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> *Sad thing is, I was in position to buy a new 40 inch one until my car wanted to start slowly breaking down on me.*
> 
> Anyway, who are your main characters?



Sell the car and get an even bigger TV.

My main character is Jin, followed by Hakumen and then Ragna.

Those are the only characters I can actually do combos with.

Every other character is an alien to me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Sell the car and get an even bigger TV.
> 
> My main character is Jin, followed by Hakumen and then Ragna.
> 
> ...



It is a 92 Toyota Corolla. I'm not sure if it is worth much lol.

Ah I see. 

I use Jin as a main as well. (I don't spam Ice Car lol). He reminds me of Ky Kiske so I gravitated to him naturally. I just wasn't expecting him to be partially bat shit lol. 

After him is Noel. I rather like her beyond all of the D button mashing that obviously goes on with her character.

I want to main Bang, Hakumen, Litchi and Rachel as well but all of them will take some work. Which I don't mind since I enjoy their characters and fighting style.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Litchi requires alot of setup with her moves...

I wanted to main Bang as well, but after a few games with him I said: FUCK THIS.

That's when I switched to Jin.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Bang is just about style, you can't spam one move and win against noobs like with jin and you need to really work for your beans but he's amazingly fun to use. One of the most heartening things you can do is use fu rin ka zan .


----------



## Zenou (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone up for some matches tonight? I main Jin Kiske now that the DLC is out for PS3. 

PSN: Zenoxio


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Anyone up for some matches tonight? I main Jin Kiske now that the DLC is out for PS3.
> 
> PSN: Zenoxio



At least you're not using Kyon the bloodedge .


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait..... DLC is out for the Tre?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 23, 2009)

Since last thursday.

Wing Zero nu is HOT, Bang Hiryu is dope too.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

*@Shion because for w/e reason I can't quote you...*

Lol sorry haven't been on I'll see if I can jump on today!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 23, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Since last thursday.
> 
> Wing Zero nu is HOT, Bang Hiryu is dope too.



Is that different from regular Gundam Nu?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

So I am gonna end up getting myself a PS Tre very soon, or at least on my next paycheck anyway.

Price drop finally got me...


----------



## Laffite (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah they have a slim version PS3 now..much lighter. 

I still haven't managed to play all of story yet...but so far it's pretty cool. I wish they could have at least shown Ragna and Jin as kids in his storyline instead of just looking at text and fire... 0.o


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2009)

You do see them at a few images across the various storymodes.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2009)

GG's last week bbqsauce. I learned alot of things about Noel from those beat downs you and your friend put on me

I tried to get my friend into BB, and he hated it.  All he could say was "This is weird" and he had this expression of like hopelessness.  I tried to explain to him that this game is nothign like street fighter and that each character has a learning curve, but he said that he would stick to SF4


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

I switched from SF4 to BB simply cuz SF4 is too slow.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that different from regular Gundam Nu?



Which of the regular colors is Gundam Nu? I honestly hate that character so I never played her, and most people just pick the pink / black or  purple / green one that looks like Toadborg from Bucky O' Hare.


Hellion said:


> GG's last week bbqsauce. I learned alot of things about Noel from those beat downs you and your friend put on me
> 
> I tried to get my friend into BB, and he hated it.  All he could say was "This is weird" and he had this expression of like hopelessness.  I tried to explain to him that this game is nothign like street fighter and that each character has a learning curve, but he said that he would stick to SF4


My Noel's nowhere near good, but I can make a room and just show you some shit if you want, one of these days.

Also, IMO, SF4 is the harder game to play. BB has so many dumb gimmicks, you can pretty much wave basics and fundamentals away and place well in tournaments. In SF4, you can have every trick, every gimmick, every bull shit wtf just happened mix up in the game down, but, if you can't footsie or space you won't land any of it.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Hellion said:


> GG's last week bbqsauce. I learned alot of things about Noel from those beat downs you and your friend put on me
> 
> I tried to get my friend into BB, and he hated it.  All he could say was "This is weird" and he had this expression of like hopelessness.  I tried to explain to him that this game is nothign like street fighter and that each character has a learning curve, but he said that he would stick to SF4



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 24, 2009)

Off-topic but...I just wanna share my arcade stick with ya'll 





It's not done yet...I'm gunna paint the bezel white and get a clear dust cover...but TADAA!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

What kinda stick you got in there?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 24, 2009)

I left the JLF on there...planning to get a seimitsu to replace it...I've already got too much sanwa as is, lol.


----------



## shauwk (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha nice simpsons arcade stick! I wish i could get an arcade stick but i i already got a fightpad and dont want to waste my money buying both. if i got one, i would get the hori real arcade pro ex.. Blazblue is my most favorite game ever!!! I have it for xbox 360, Cant wait for the sequel.... My favorite character is taokaka, she is so funny


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

Fuck me in the ass, Hakumen is a dirty son of a bitch to play against...


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 24, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Which of the regular colors is Gundam Nu? I honestly hate that character so I never played her, and most people just pick the pink / black or  purple / green one that looks like Toadborg from Bucky O' Hare.
> 
> My Noel's nowhere near good, but I can make a room and just show you some shit if you want, one of these days.
> 
> Also, IMO, SF4 is the harder game to play. BB has so many dumb gimmicks, you can pretty much wave basics and fundamentals away and place well in tournaments. In SF4, you can have every trick, every gimmick, every bull shit wtf just happened mix up in the game down, but, if you can't footsie or space you won't land any of it.



More like your options are just more limited.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

When the fuck is the sexbox getting the update???

Goddamn it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 24, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck me in the ass, Hakumen is a dirty son of a bitch to play against...



I've been trying to master the wall-rape combo's, but I usually mess up and knocking them back to the ground prematurely. Is it just me or does Hakumen have one of the best Air-Dashes in the game?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 25, 2009)

His air dash will shove a fist up your ass if you get caught in his combo.


----------



## Zenou (Aug 25, 2009)

I need a new sparring buddy. 

I typically fight a buddy from England daily. I main Jin though, so he rages often. He mains Hakumen. Today at the end of our daily matches, I decided to pick Hakumen for the hell of it, never really played Hakumen. Mirror match.

I won. He says he won't ever touch the game again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck me in the ass, Hakumen is a dirty son of a bitch to play against...



Block low, he has one ground overhead, and it takes 3 stars and is hella slow. 

When you see him dash, block high, he can do his air dp out of his dash frames, and I think that's an overhead. I forget the star count it takes, though.

After that just be safe and see where he likes to counter, then bait.

And never repeat block strings.. He will counter them if he's good and he's the same string coming.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 25, 2009)

That's good info.^

I shall see what I can do with Hakumen from now on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2009)

Who are you playing as?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 26, 2009)

Jin...

Freezing his ass to hell.


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2009)

Question for the Hakumen players here, is there any point whatsoever to using any of his counter moves?

It's like they have 2 active frames with shitloads of startup and lag after the move misses


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Akira said:


> Question for the Hakumen players here, is there any point whatsoever to using any of his counter moves?
> 
> It's like they have 2 active frames with shitloads of startup and lag after the move misses



There is, just cause it's very hard to do it doesn't mean that if you're good enough to do them they don't rock.


Especially his distortion drive counter is really awesome.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2009)

With the exception of 5D, all of Haku-Men's counters have just one frame of start-up. Sure, they've got pretty horrible recovery, but you can use them to deal with blockstrings that aren't air tight.


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> There is, just cause it's very hard to do it doesn't mean that if you're good enough to do them they don't rock.
> 
> 
> Especially his distortion drive counter is really awesome.



All his counters look really cool, I just can't see them being that useful due to the crazy precise timing required.




Final Ultima said:


> With the exception of 5D, all of Haku-Men's counters have just one frame of start-up. Sure, they've got pretty horrible recovery, but you can use them to deal with blockstrings that aren't air tight.



I stand corrected lol, I guess I just need a lot more practice.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2009)

> All his counters look really cool, I just can't see them being that useful due to the crazy precise timing required.


IF you could use them at will though, they'd rock, right? All i see here is one big bold word...practice practice practice!


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 27, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Jin...
> 
> Freezing his ass to hell.



Oh, word, I play Jin too.

K.

IMO, don't rush him down right off the bat, but don't turtle. If you rush at him, you're running at counters most likely, especially if you repeat strings. If you turtle you're letting him sit there and build meter, since his meter builds just standing. Wait for an opening then don't give it up.

From the start - What I like to do is stay just outside his max range, if he walks forward, walk back and keep that space. Which forces him to dash or jump.

If he dashes, poke him out of his dash, but beware of him cancelling the dash into air DP.. If he does attempt it you can punish him pretty bad on wiff.

If he jumps, Fubuki A/B will body everything he has in the air aside from jD. Fubuki A is out in 6 frames and Hakumen's jumps is slow, as are all his good reaching air normals. Fubuki B has invincibility later in the move, and will beat out late jump ins and it's longer start up will bait early jD. Also if you smell a jD you can straight up jump and air throw him, but, IMO that's risky as you may be jumping into a counter hit that could lead to large hurt.

On defense, like I said, he has one ground overhead that is slow as fuck and easy to see, it's followed by a low so just block it high and immediately back to low. Depending on what he cancels out of for the overhead, you can probably C DP him on reaction for a CH combo.

Once you get offense, don't give it up. Be on his ass, but be smart, change up your block strings often. Throw jump cancels in to bait coutners and combo him on wiffed counter.. Mix lows like 3C in where you had mid hits before and mix up which counter he chooses. He'll be a lot less likely to mash D in your block strings if he has to guess.

Random tidbit, like Tager, his crouching hit box is very tall, he cannot duck jB at all, if you do something like 5B(2) and jump cancel into immediate jB, it's an instant overhead and forces him to block high and puts you in the air with frame advantage and all sorts of mix up options.

Do not poke or anti air with your 5D. Jin's 5D is considered a projectile and Hakumen's Cs negate projectiles so, essentially 5D is feeding him counter hits, since he normally approaches with some form of C attack.

Also, I'd recommend getting max damage at every opening. If he wiffs a counter run in and hit him with CH 5C6C dc 5C6C dc jBjC jc jCjD ex ice ride, land 6C C DP. I wouldn't go for many resets against him, as he can mash his D button and has a 50% chance of guessing right and getting a combo for it.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Oh, word, I play Jin too.
> 
> K.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.

I'll see what I can do in Training Mode, then branch off from there...


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2009)

GGs LayZ. Some of the matches were str8 up hilarious. 

Bang is my new favorite. He's so fun to play with. Not my main, but i haven't touched Carl in so long i've fallen off a bit. Nu can still go to hell....fuck it. I fought Arcade Fire (he's like number 6 on the leader boards)....i'm picking up Nu cause i saw some shit no1 besides him used and i liked it. LayZ i like how u use that gravity zone tho. its annoying as hell.

Oh shit i was in a ranked match as Bang against another Bang lol. We both ended up doing his Install and all sorts of Dragonball ham ensued. and I got a random achievement off of that shit lol.

hey professor bbq sauce or biscuits....what are some easy combos with jin that lead to the opponent being frozen? im only freezing off of grabs and lucky D attacks.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 29, 2009)

There's a newer school Jin BnB off of the 6C dash up 5C.

After the 5C, super jump forward into C > D. They land before you land, so you have enough to time to air dash into their frozen body into jB > jC. When you land, dash up 5C, jump forward jB > jC > jD > Ice car.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> GGs LayZ. Some of the matches were str8 up hilarious.
> 
> Bang is my new favorite. He's so fun to play with. Not my main, but i haven't touched Carl in so long i've fallen off a bit. Nu can still go to hell....fuck it. I fought Arcade Fire (he's like number 6 on the leader boards)....i'm picking up Nu cause i saw some shit no1 besides him used and i liked it. LayZ i like how u use that gravity zone tho. its annoying as hell.


GGs

Your Bang has a crazy pressure game, I could only counter with Tao pressure.  I've also fallen off with Litchi, thats why went back to playing her so often.  I like to play Nu somewhat differently than the majority of people so that she doesn't seem as bitchy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> There's a newer school Jin BnB off of the 6C dash up 5C.
> 
> After the 5C, super jump forward into C > D. They land before you land, so you have enough to time to air dash into their frozen body into jB > jC. When you land, dash up 5C, jump forward jB > jC > jD > Ice car.



that 6C takes forever to comeout. whats the best way to land it or can you combo into it?


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 29, 2009)

6C combos from 5C if they're crouching.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2009)

hoooooo.....thank u sir.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 29, 2009)

When the hell is this game released in the EU?!


----------



## Laxus (Aug 30, 2009)

Early 2010.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 30, 2009)

The "bathhouse thread" of this really needs an update.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 31, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> I can help you with that



That would be helpful thanks.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 31, 2009)

I need ranked matches on XBL so oneupdoe is the tag if you are on this evening.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 31, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> hey professor bbq sauce or biscuits....what are some easy combos with jin that lead to the opponent being frozen? im only freezing off of grabs and lucky D attacks.


Most of his BnB have a freeze in it, umm, just learn the current BnBs and you're good. Just watch some nicovid stuff and check out the combos they're doing.. or if you need it, i can post some.

About comboing 6C, 5C will combo to 6C vs crouching opponents and off counter hits. As well as certain freezes like j236D will give you enough time to combo into 6C.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 31, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> I need ranked matches on XBL so oneupdoe is the tag if you are on this evening.


I'm on xbox live but I don't play ranked matches.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been pretty silent here for a while, huh? I'm on at least once everyday.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you play Ragna? I think I may have actually played you before, your PSN sounds familiar.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2009)

i was playing a bunch last night in player matches. I fought this one guy for like 2 hours. He was great with EVERYBODY. knew the nice combos with everybody and stuff. I mean i'm no slouch but he was CLEARLY more refined than me, tho we  ended with like 13 - 13 wins losses.

Even with carl he had the loop and all down pact. setups and air combos. rachel bang everyone.

turned out he was japanese lol. he added me as  friend so hopefully i'll get alot better.

i'm on 360 so finding these japanese diehard players is a bit rarer.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 4, 2009)

You're gonna definitely surpass me now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 4, 2009)

layz if u don't go on somewhere lol


----------



## Ziko (Sep 4, 2009)

I SO want to play this game..  Stupid European release date...why the hell do we get the game half a year after the rest of the world!?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 4, 2009)

Because we can import PS3 games.

Hollah!


----------



## Zenou (Sep 5, 2009)

Any Jin players on PSN who play regularly? I like mirror matches.

PSN: Zenoxio


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 5, 2009)

I just maned my bang up a tad...i figured how to use his AF effectively .


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

I play as Jin on PSN.

Ragna's cool and all, but against a quicker character and winning is an uphill battle.

Noel is a beast if she gets you in the corner.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Do you play Ragna? I think I may have actually played you before, your PSN sounds familiar.


Yea, I used to play Raggie. Not anymore though, and come to think of it, I remember playing you, back when I mained Ragna. You totally destroyed me though, .


Zeno said:


> Any Jin players on PSN who play regularly? I like mirror matches.
> 
> PSN: Zenoxio



I main Jin and I play pretty regularly, with school starting in two days though, my play time is gonna go down a bit. I'll still try to get on as much as I can, because I'm a slacker, lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Any Jin players on PSN who play regularly? I like mirror matches.
> 
> PSN: Zenoxio



I play Jin I'm on pretty often, usually late night. like after 10. I'll add you.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 7, 2009)

bbq sauce I'll add you up too, since you also play Jin. 
Maybe you can give me some useful tips and pointers.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 7, 2009)

This is an awesome game. I main noel, She's manly. But i guess everyone here has PS3 meaning i can't play with anyone.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 7, 2009)

There are some of us on xbox as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2009)

For anyone not well versed in bang's awesomeness, his AH doubles as a teleport counter too.

Arc Welding


----------



## Zenou (Sep 7, 2009)

stories
Info from BlazBlue Setting Materials Collection.

Also Sonikku Tilt, nice fights. You seem down with the combos which I tend to ignore doing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinako said:


> This is an awesome game. I main noel, She's manly. But i guess everyone here has PS3 meaning i can't play with anyone.



I have a 360.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 7, 2009)

I played some of this game at my friend's house. Very fun. I like the characters Arakune (Badass looking with freakish attacks and unusual tactics), Hakumen (You actually have to string out combos and dash back and forth all over the place), and that wierd cat scarecrow thing with the fast attacks.

I know nothing about the storyline, nor do I care, really. I just find the game a really fun fighting game. Not as fun as Street Fighter 4 or Smash Bros Melee (Which is pretty much a fighting game in that you have combos, characters with unique movesets, competitive play and advanced techs, etc.), but I really hope to get it some time.

My friend always plays Nu. GODDAMN THAT NU!!!! Those stupid swords are far too difficult to get past without constantly blocking.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 8, 2009)

Good games Zeno, your Jin is tight, better than mine IMO.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 8, 2009)

LayZ said:


> There are some of us on xbox as well.



360 represent! 

bama


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 8, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Not as fun as Smash Bros Melee






Sonikku Tilt said:


> bbq sauce I'll add you up too, since you also play Jin.
> Maybe you can give me some useful tips and pointers.



Hop around and jB
Combo from jB counter hit
Pressure off blocked jB
???
Profit


Not really, but jB IS really good. I should be on sometime this week and we can play, I'll see what you might need pointers on. Mind you I'm not bad with Jin, but, not tops either.

Also, I play Jin "wrong". It's pretty agreed upon that playing safe, slightly more defensive Jin is optimal, but, I'm more about balls out offense.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> I played some of this game at my friend's house. Very fun. I like the characters Arakune (Badass looking with freakish attacks and unusual tactics), Hakumen (You actually have to string out combos and dash back and forth all over the place), and that wierd cat scarecrow thing with the fast attacks.
> 
> I know nothing about the storyline, nor do I care, really. I just find the game a really fun fighting game. Not as fun as Street Fighter 4 or Smash Bros Melee (Which is pretty much a fighting game in that you have combos, characters with unique movesets, competitive play and advanced techs, etc.), but I really hope to get it some time.
> 
> My friend always plays Nu. GODDAMN THAT NU!!!! Those stupid swords are far too difficult to get past without constantly blocking.


...wait, are you saying that neither BB or SFIV have unique characters, competitive play and advanced techniques?


----------



## Barry. (Sep 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, are you saying that neither BB or SFIV have unique characters, competitive play and advanced techniques?



Yeah, I think thats what he said. Flawed logic.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> He's saying that they *DO.*
> 
> Fuckin dumbshit



Eh, moronic lad, he put it after SSBB, and uses a singular fashion to describe, as such it would only about ONE game. Considering that it was specifically after one without any comma's and the like, one would assume he was referring to SSBB.

Besides, if you took out the fluidic faecal matter you so enjoy spouting that somehow ended up in your eyes (considering your general comprehension level), you'd notice that I ended my post with a question mark, meaning that I ASKED him whether he meant that or not.

So, next time you decide to try and take the higher ground, attempting to lift up your minor self, make sure you're actually intellectually proficient enough to prevent rebuttals. Do the genepool a favour and never procreate.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Eh, moronic lad, he put it after SSBB, and uses a singular fashion to describe, as such it would only about ONE game. Considering that it was specifically after one without any comma's and the like, one would assume he was referring to SSBB.
> 
> Besides, if you took out the fluidic faecal matter you so enjoy spouting that somehow ended up in your eyes (considering your general comprehension level), you'd notice that I ended my post with a question mark, meaning that I ASKED him whether he meant that or not.
> 
> So, next time you decide to try and take the higher ground, attempting to lift up your minor self, make sure you're actually intellectually proficient enough to prevent rebuttals. Do the genepool a favour and never procreate.



Well you're a big poopie head. 


@LayZ

If you're still on I will gladly join your game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 9, 2009)

bbqsauce thanks for those useful tips. Looking forward to playing with you, after school of course.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 9, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, are you saying that neither BB or SFIV have unique characters, competitive play and advanced techniques?



He never said that BB or SFIV don't have those qualities. He just said that you can consider SSBM as a fighter as well due to having the same qualities, which some people don't really agree with i.e. most of the SRK forums.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, even if it sucks compared to SSBM, it is a competitive fighter, albeit with a much smaller scene.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol Nu, Arakune, Rachel.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 10, 2009)

Hate each one of them, but damn do I love cutting through Arakune's clouds. It's just so fun.

So I'm getting better with my Hakumen, but I am still easy pickings if anyone wants to have a PSN match with me. I won't play anymore tonight but I'll be on around 8:00pm U.S. Central tomorrow. Nigawatts is the name.

Oh and I am very good at Yukikaze for some reason. I've ended like 6 matches with it so far. Edit: Guess it doesn't hurt that the damn thing is nearly unblockable.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2009)

Super counter IS unblockable.

Freezes opponents for guaranteed hit if you counter physical attacks, even if they RC. Comes out vs projectile, but has to be super jumped to be avoided.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2009)

You can BB it or bang-counter it though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Super counter IS unblockable.
> 
> Freezes opponents for guaranteed hit if you counter physical attacks, even if they RC. Comes out vs projectile, but has to be super jumped to be avoided.


And if you catch a projectile during the very first frame of activation, it comes out like twice as fast.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't know that part 

I don't throw fireballs at hakumen, or in general much anyway.

BTW, FU, you're on my PSN friends list, what times (comparitive to U.S EST) are usually on we haven't played yet!


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 11, 2009)

Eh, my times for playing BlazBlue are rather spontaneous (although I guess between 8pm and 4am GMT is when you're more likely to see me) and I don't really play online all that much anymore, but when I feel up for it and I see you online I'll send you a message.

I'm incredibly annoyed that I missed out on a huge tournament recently, so I'm in a bit of a slump at the moment.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 12, 2009)

It's official.

My weak American mind has been overtaken by REAL SOVIET DAMAGE!!!!

Long live Communism!!! (NeoDMC=Tager in Laker Colors)


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, are you saying that neither BB or SFIV have unique characters, competitive play and advanced techniques?



No. I said Melee might as well be fighting game like Blazblue and SFIV for having unique characters, competitive play, and advanced techniques, despite not working like normal fighting games in its mechanics (Platform hopping, more than two people used well, items (Although those can be turned off if you don't like them), etc.). Sheesh.

And yes, I like Melee more. I think a game I played for over four years is more fun for me than one I just started. I might like Blazblue more if I get better than Hakumen (I'm too busy getting better at Balrog right now).


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 12, 2009)

^y are u doing this? leave it alone. fuckers are still flaming and shitting over the melee and fighting game issue after this long. 

anyways, hakumen seemed cool at first. but after a while he's just so damn boring to play as.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2009)

So my converter died last night. I shalt not be able to play til my inpin comes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 12, 2009)

im guessin that has somethin to do with arcade stick?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, my stick is  a PS2 stick, so I play with a PS2 to PS3 converter.

inpin is a brand of converter that doesn't cause input lag.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 12, 2009)

GGs Wu Fei.  Sorry about my connection acting up at the end. Oh yeah, please don't start using Arakune.  Theres no need to pick that evil muthafucka.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 12, 2009)

Is Tager low tier?  I like him as a character, but he doesn't seem to be winning on-line.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 12, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Is Tager low tier?  I like him as a character, but he doesn't seem to be winning on-line.



The lowest of the low. But just keep trying, Tager can still fuck dudes up.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The lowest of the low. But just keep trying, Tager can still fuck dudes up.



My Jin, for example...


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah Tagers low....but apparently the way to balance shit out in this game is to adjust how much life each character has and how much damage they dish out (which is some bull imo. let skill be the end all be all.) This mother fucker lands one move and 30% of ur life is gone. Land one COMBO and 75% is gone.....100% if ur carl .

Its like the balancing is great for the middle ranks (ragna, litchi, jin, noel, taokaka, bang, carl).....but then they got retarded with those on the bottom and upper. 


LayZ i dunno wtf was up with that early streak u had going on with Litchi man, i was just losing like it wasn't shit lol. Lag was indeed sick after a minute tho. i chose arakune by accident lol. but i might invest some time into him. i need SOMEONE who can just make folks shut the fuck and rage. cause carl aint cuttin it. Ive been trying to switch shit up with my carl and sorta just gun for the loop more, but i think i've gotten alot more predictable doing that shit. i feel like he's worst than b4. i guess i just need to keep with it tho since it might be for the best later on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2009)

Tager can do a ton of damage with a volt spark and meter, but, what good is it when he can't hit you.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The lowest of the low. But just keep trying, Tager can still fuck dudes up.



I have problems with good Tagers. I can't spam my way to VICTOLY!


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't spam your way to victoly vs good anybody.



Wu Fei said:


> Ive been trying to switch shit up with my carl and sorta just gun for the loop more, but i think i've gotten alot more predictable doing that shit. i feel like he's worst than b4. i guess i just need to keep with it tho since it might be for the best later on.



You should always be after the loop, it's all Carl has. Pre loop he was 12th on the tier list, after it's discovery he became 4th, that should tell you something.

All you need is one hit to get it. Just learn every set up that leads to it.. anything will, if you can't get right into it, you can at least get the sandwich loop, which will lead into the air throw loop. After that just learn how to position Nee-san and how each character's loop goes and you're gold. One touch kill. 

Also, are rushing down for the loop? That could be what's killing you. Carl cannot rush, he has no approach.. But, he can't zone either. You have to move in slow and wait for that moment when you can send Nee-san in and follow her safely, then you start mix up. Or bait them with Nee-san to make an opening to get in.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 17, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I have problems with good Tagers. I can't spam my way to VICTOLY!



Play Arakune and you can. 

So people still haven't taken notice of how bad this game is?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Play Arakune and you can.
> 
> So people still haven't taken notice of how bad this game is?



The characters are too kawaii.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> So people still haven't taken notice of how bad this game is?



I haven't gotten to play it enough lately to reach a decision on that.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Play Arakune and you can.
> 
> So people still haven't taken notice of how bad this game is?



Nah, it's obviously not the best game out, but, it's playable. Besides, MB has no scene, GG is dead, wtf is left after that, SF4? 

:L

edit: stfu Ponch


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 18, 2009)

I just pulled off 2C 2D 9D 2B 263B 2363214C RC 9D 2B 263B 5A 5B 9A 9A 263C with bang online...that's almost 7000 life . (it's up in my replay for anyone to see)


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 18, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, it's obviously not the best game out, but, it's playable. Besides, MB has no scene, GG is dead, wtf is left after that, SF4?
> 
> :L
> 
> edit: stfu Ponch



Playable? Yo, what you be smoking? You know a game is bad when you have to throw all Fighting game fundamentals out the window to win. ie; Blocking...

Dreikoo, we should play Online so I can make you quit the game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 18, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> You can't spam your way to victoly vs good anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't really rush. i approach however is best depending on the character im fighting. its more so i'm sorta dropping some of my combos that did a decent amount and gunning for a combo that is damn near 100% if done right....just aint doin it right. 

i trip my opponents hella often. i would so often do my super or j.2C Alle Cancel C into some air combo and nivana hit. And i'd get those often. But thats more opportunities/time for the opponent to land one hella damaging combo and so i figured if i'm knocking them down that much why not try to set it up into the loop and just kill them in that first time i ground them. but i'm botching the loop so often and i'm not getting the right height for the grab (nor timing of 8D)...i can keep them in the air easy with 2C but the scaling is too much, i does no damages 

i'd rather just muscle people into the corner like i used to and make them sit in hell cause apparently being stuck in the corner against carl and nirvana is a lil tough to deal with. but uhh i guess practice answers everything. but i'm tired of playing this game lol. i want to play kof12 but i aint going there on the 360....did they ever fix the fuckin online. garou and kof98 onlines were fuckin trash all that lag.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2009)

So no more games, Wu Fei?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 19, 2009)

lol i'ma still play. i can't help it for some reason, but i don't want to play. I can't go back to street fighter 4 for some reason. It doesn't help either that my system cut off during saving and all the completed stories i did were fuckin erased....i had like 2 people left to finish with....NOT doing that again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Playable? Yo, what you be smoking? You know a game is bad when you have to throw all Fighting game fundamentals out the window to win. ie; Blocking...
> 
> Dreikoo, we should play Online so I can make you quit the game.



You play online too much. Jump out defense doesn't really work, you're way better off blocking since throw breaks are stupid easy and all the overheads are slow and obvious.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 21, 2009)

sxy_kitten 

Unbuffered standing 720, sexy.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2009)

...

That's insane.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 21, 2009)

So I got this game, might main Rachel or Ragna.....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 21, 2009)

Is Makoto (I assume that's who everyone is talking about when they say "Squirrel Girl") really going to be a DLC character?


----------



## Zenou (Sep 21, 2009)

So... I create a novelty account called DWIceCar. Play some ranked, stomp some people. Around lvl 18 now. Sitting in custom ranked and I get challenged... by a Nu. A level 51 Nu. With 100% win ratio. PSN was Blood-Gemini.

So I go for it. Decent Nu, but I win both rounds. About to load the replay screen and... nothing. Fairly sure they d/c'd, although their name wasn't red.

Googled their PSN, turns out they are French.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is Makoto (I assume that's who everyone is talking about when they say "Squirrel Girl") really going to be a DLC character?



That's what I've read.  I have doubts that she could throw her weight around, since, even though she's freakin' adorable, she doesn't have any magic weapons, super science, or a unique biology to fall back on.  Then again, if relative mortals like Miss Litchi and Bang can do it, so should she.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 22, 2009)

We're expecting 2 from the symbols seen in True End.

One is obviously Terumi considering we now know his weapon and that

*Spoiler*: __ 



he is one of the six heroes




Makoto would be a likely candidate, but I think Jubei would be more likely since we also know his weapon now too.

Who knows. Either way, DLC = fapfapfap.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 22, 2009)

GGs Wu Fei, sorry I had to leave like that.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently a sequel is being made already...that was quick. It's called BlazBlue: Continuum Shift, it appears in this weeks Famitsu...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Apparently a sequel is being made already...that was quick. It's called BlazBlue: Continuum Shift, it appears in this weeks Famitsu...



Fuck yeah!

This news makes my day.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2009)

That's your "european version" i bet .


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> This news makes my day.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Review
[PS3]　Tales of Vasperia　9998
[PS3]　NINJA GAIDEN Σ2　9998
[360]　HALO 3：ODST　8889
[PS3/360]　Shin Sengoku Musou MULTI RAID Special　8888
EDIT :
[DS] Inazuma Eleven 2 - ８８８９
[DS]Chara-Chinko 5667
[PSP]Gran Turismo 8888
[PSP]Minna no Sukkiri 7878
[PSP]Macross Ultimate Frontier 8989
[PS2]Touka Gettan 5556
[Wii]Dead Space Extraction 8776
[Wii]MySims Agents 7676
[PS3]Trinity Universe 6887

New Titles/Info
Ryu ga Gotoku 4 - Spring 2010
Valkyria Chronicles 2 - 21 Jan 2010
Tokimeki Memorial 4 - 3 Dec 2009
Assassin's Creed 2 - 3 Dec 2009
EDIT :
*・White Knight Chronicles - The Awaken of the Light & Darkness - 　（PS3/RPG/SCE)
・Blazblue - Shift(?)　（PS3・360/Fighting)
・W.L.O. World Love Organisation　（360/ADV/5pb./-）*




From a different website:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*白騎士物語 -光と闇の覚醒- [PS3]
BLAZBLUE: Continuum Shift [360/PS3]*

PS3 TOV　　９９９８
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2　９９９８
Halo 3: ODST　８８８９
真・三國無双 MULTI RAID Special　８８８８
デッソスペース　８７７６
シム　７６７６
トリニティ　６８８７
桃か　５５５６
キャラチンコ　５６６７
シム　７７６７
イナズマ２　８８８９
GT　８８８８
スッキリ　７８７８
マクロス　８９８９


戦場のヴァルキュリア2 １・２１
Assassin's Creed 2 １２・３　
PSPは１２・２３


無双マルチレイドにリュウハヤブサ登場
ニンジャガシグマ２に趙雲登場
ニンジャシグマ２の趙雲はキャラ参戦じゃなくてチョウウンのコスが使用できるようになる
あやねはコウショウのコスが用意されとる




FUCKING SOLD. This is going to be epic year for 2010.



Dreikoo said:


> That's your "european version" i bet .


Nah, it can't be. In Europe, its just going to be called "BlazBlue", dropping the Calamity Trigger. They're not going to add a subtitle to it


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 23, 2009)

That's some fucking awesome news. The game has been out for over a year already though in arcades, so it's plausible.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently it's a sequel/expansion. Don't know how that's going to work out. o.o


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2009)

Does the game even have canon ending?  One ending said 520 or so scenarios had already been played out by that point.  They're stuck in a time loop and unless that ends, there's no going forward for anyone, ever.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Does the game even have canon ending?  One ending said 520 or so scenarios had already been played out by that point.  They're stuck in a time loop and unless that ends, there's no going forward for anyone, ever.



From what I can understand, the true ending is where the time loop finally breaks due to the laws of probability. From that point on, there will not be another time loop so time will flow freely again. All events after that will be occurring for the first time.

Though all the other iterations actually did occur up to that point which is why Hakumen can still exist even though current Jin didn't fuse with the Susanoo unit and Ragna and Nu didn't fuse.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> From what I can understand, the true ending is where the time loop finally breaks due to the laws of probability. From that point on, there will not be another time loop so time will flow freely again. All events after that will be occurring for the first time.
> 
> Though all the other iterations actually did occur up to that point which is why Hakumen can still exist even though current Jin didn't fuse with the Susanoo unit and Ragna and Nu didn't fuse.



So Hakumen can safely kill Jin?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2009)

Wesley said:


> So Hakumen can safely kill Jin?



Most likely since technically the current Jin and current Hakumen aren't from the same time line/loop. They are separate existences.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

10 Seconds....

First little scan...I don't know who that is. If you look in the corner you can see a little gameplay shot. Does it look familiar to you guys?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2009)

That Kokonoe's mum?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually think it's Tsubaki, just seen a video on youtube saying that. Not for sure though.

Also, looking at the boots, it would make sense for it to be Tsubaki, since Jin and Noel have the same style boots, and all are from the Military Academy.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I actually think it's Tsubaki, just seen a video on youtube saying that. Not for sure though.
> 
> Also, looking at the boots, it would make sense for it to be Tsubaki, since Jin and Noel have the same style boots, and all are from the Military Academy.



Yeah, I think so too. Others are saying its Tsubaki too I didn't recognize her at first but when you look at her hair, boots and eyes...they match up just about. And the UI in the game is different then the first one so I'm guessing this is a totally new game.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, you're right, I was only paying attention to the hair, but she does have the blue eyes.  Quite a get up she has there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 23, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Apparently it's a sequel/expansion. Don't know how that's going to work out. o.o



Guilty Gear ^Core+


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 23, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> Yeah, I think so too. Others are saying its Tsubaki too I didn't recognize her at first but when you look at her hair, boots and eyes...they match up just about. And the UI in the game is different then the first one so I'm guessing this is a totally new game.


And to clarify, the scan itself says Tsubaki.


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I didn't see that over there. Too busy looking at the getup she has going on...


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2009)

So this expansion is skipping the arcade and going straight to console?

Fuck this shit, now I know BB is for the fanboys not the real heads. Fucking shame, because if they tried they coulda shaped into something really solid.

edit: the life meter, guard libra, heat guage and overall the entire display looks totally different. I don't even see the Burst icon. Is this like an actual BB revision, or some side game?


edit again: 
there WILL be an arcade version of this, I am officially back on board. The first loke tests are 26th, 27th of this month at Hey Arcade in Akihabara. 

more pics Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread
Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread
Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread
Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread
Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread
Naruto Chapter 465 Predictions Thread

apparently Carl has a projectile now, Ara has a new curse move (or maybe that's a new bug?), Rachel and Jin seem to have new supers, Ragna has some odd sword dive move. Apparently everyone is getting new shit, though.

And yeah the new character shown is Tsubaki, from what I read her drive is called "install".

The lack of guard libra, burst, char portraits are likely just not there yet, due to it still being in progress. Supposedly the game is also 70% done.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like Jin has Yukikaze now, goddamn.

Now I must know what the applications of Ragna's new move is.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Looks like Jin has Yukikaze now, goddamn.
> 
> Now I must know what the applications of Ragna's new move is.



I donno why they'd give that to Jin, except for maybe story purpose, trying to make him progress towards being like Hakumen.. But gameplay wise, having a counter super doesn't fit his playstyle at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Not unless is also freezes you after he counters for half your life .


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 23, 2009)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> I donno why they'd give that to Jin, except for maybe story purpose, trying to make him progress towards being like Hakumen.. But gameplay wise, having a counter super doesn't fit his playstyle at all.


I think it may just have the same animation as Yukikaze, not necessarily operate the same way. It's already different in the sense that it seems to freeze, so it obviously won't be as strong because that would be madness.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha, 50% plus freeze.... that would be retarded.. But this IS BB...  lol

I'm hype to hear that this is almost done. Sad thing is my arcade is closed until 2010, hopefully, if this drops in Nov. They have it when they reopen.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 23, 2009)

Someone let me know when info about Rachel comes up


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently all the existing characters from the first game return with new moves with at least 2 new characters for the game. It's for the arcades, but I think a 360/PS3 version is supposed to come out at a later date. I'm hoping they add at least 3 or 4. We shall see when the full scans are out though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 23, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Someone let me know when info about Rachel comes up



Magazines probably won't cover that yet, keep an eye on youtube and niconico for vids of the loke tests on/after the 26th/27th.

You can see she gets a new super from the scans, though.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 23, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Looks like Jin has Yukikaze now, goddamn.



Is that in the text or do you see it? Because I don't see it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 23, 2009)

wtf its a new game? or is it an expansion/update? so will dropping another 60 be required?!


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 23, 2009)

Zeno said:
			
		

> Is that in the text or do you see it? Because I don't see it.


link

Top right.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 23, 2009)

Rachel needs no nerf, the other two do


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> wtf its a new game? or is it an expansion/update? so will dropping another 60 be required?!



Dude, new characters, new stages, new moves for the existing characters, probably new songs, and a new HUD. There's no way that's coming in an expansion.

2nd, it's getting an arcade release first, it's going to be a whole new game for teh arcade ver, way too complex for an upgrade kit like S!AH 2.whatever number it's at. So if it's a new board, it's gonna be a new game when console hits.

How long have you been playing fighting games, this is how it works. It's how it always has, and how it always will.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2009)

If this loketest survey is anything to go by, ν-13- (Nu) will now be replaced by Λ-11- (Lambda). A downgraded model, huh? Well at least now if she's turns out to be nerfed there'll be a story-related reason for it


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope Kokonoe doesn't become a fighter.  At least not while Tager is still around.  I like the whole operator/operative relationship they have.  I mean, obviously she can fight since she has a set of Kaka Claws up her sleeves, but unless Tager goes rouge somehow there's no reason for her to fight.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2009)

New character art on the character select screen.

Here's Carl's new art: O rly

Some new rebalances from the first loketest:



			
				stunedge from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> alrite, the location test just started and some new info from BLAZBLUE BBS
> 
> Arakune:
> -when D attack hits, curse meter goes up, you can only summon bees after curse meter gets full
> ...





			
				stunedge from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> it seems like Burst is now GG style
> u can stock up to 2 burst
> 
> 
> ...



Arakune's changes sound very reasonable. From my understanding, the cloud doesn't have a hitbox either, it just adds to the curse meter on touch. 

And some clarification on the events of Continuum Shift:



			
				Suzaku from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> Been gone most of the day, so here are some clarifications:
> 
> The story begins a few days after Calamity Trigger, with Ragna about to make his move to achieve his _true_ goal, and Tsubaki returning to Kagutsuchi with orders to assassinate Noel and Jin. The people of Kagutsuchi are in an uproar over the events that occured at the end of CT, including a mysterious explosion and sightings of a huge pentacle (likely Rachel's Tsukuyomi Unit).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2009)

> it seems like Burst is now GG style






> Jin - Yukikaze as a new super






> Jin- 5B is very slow


 

Waiting on Tager changes to be mentioned, maybe I'll switch main to Tager.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2009)

All character changes are now being documented here:

Living Won't Save Your Life


----------



## Wesley (Sep 25, 2009)

Did Tager's teeth get bigger?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd chalk that one up to either angles or artistic license.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 25, 2009)

> Jin's air d fireball now only has 2 swords instead of 3.




My poor Jin.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 25, 2009)

> sword iris command changes to 214C, has mid-air version






> wind doesnt immediately recover after consumption


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 26, 2009)

stunedge from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> *RAGNA*
> - New Move (Dual Edge?) is not an overhead, can not combo from ground
> - Dead Spike seems like still suck pretty bad


Son of a...



			
				ryokoalways from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> Most of ragna's old combos still work.


...well at least I don't need to scrap my old combo list just yet.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

lots of changes for this to be  a dlc ...but still little to be a new game hope they put at least 3 new characters .


----------



## Zenou (Sep 26, 2009)

New HUD, doubt it'll be DLC.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> lots of changes for this to be  a dlc ...but still little to be a new game hope they put at least 3 new characters .





Do you play fighting games? Tossing in one new character and a few move changes is enough for a new disc.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Do you play fighting games? Tossing in one new character and a few move changes is enough for a new disc.



LOL yeah but I feel those ones like special editions ..but they can have my 60 bucks with just three characters...one is just..meh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2009)

> Jin:
> - 5B is very slow


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU


> - he has new J2C move(?)
> - Yukikaze as a new super


Sounds cool



> Jin's air d fireball now only has 2 swords instead of 3.


FFFFUUUUUU


edit:


> JIN
> *-5B is slow
> -JB is slow, C>JB does not combo*
> -added J2C, which is old JC
> ...





> Jin: 5b no longer otg (hitbox raised), cannot be used as meaty.



Sounds like he's eating the nerf stick hard.. I guess I can assume life's gonna be pretty salty for me when this comes out.

:L


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2009)

So now it's viable to use D... (As Hakumen)


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 26, 2009)

Wait NO WTF MY JIN IS GETTING NERFS WTF IS THIS!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 26, 2009)

I like how they nerf my main hard.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2009)

nerf jin to hell i say. the fucker could do everything.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 26, 2009)

this

wat? BB Joypad coming to the US?


----------



## Barry. (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol Jin     .

He needed to be nerfed. A good Jin user was unstoppable. I wonder what they're going to do with Lambda. Hopefully they'll take away some of those sword combos.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

I always have the feel that Jin was some kind of mid-boss...


----------



## LayZ (Sep 26, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> nerf jin to hell i say. the fucker could do everything.





Barry said:


> Lol Jin     .
> 
> He needed to be nerfed. A good Jin user was unstoppable. I wonder what they're going to do with Lambda. Hopefully they'll take away some of those sword combos.





Oxvial said:


> I always have the feel that Jin was some kind of mid-boss...


I also thought that about Jin, I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 26, 2009)

lol at people thinking Jin is OP.



He's one of the most balanced characters.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah but that chart its more about pro-players ...not all can be pros


----------



## Zenou (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay? So you're saying Jin should be nerfed because you can't play well against him?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Okay? So you're saying Jin should be nerfed because you can't play well against him?



Calm down I'm not saying that but that hes kinda more powerful than the majority of the rooster .

I don't care if they nerf him or not.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2009)

You won't know if he's nerfed until you actually play the game and see how well he works against the other rebalanced characters . . .


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope you guys know that every character is gonna go through a ton of changes in the next few weeks/months right? That's the reason for Loke test.

Arakune is sounding even more fun to play now, so I'm all for it. Seems like they're correcting a bunch of stupid ass system mechanics too which was my main complaint with the game.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Zeno said:


> lol at people thinking Jin is OP.


I just think he has everything and doesn't have any weaknesses I can think of.  I guess that can be called "balanced", but its annoying as hell coming up with a strategy to beat someone who can do everything with no drawbacks. 

Most of the characters have some type of drawback.  There's always a "Yeah, but..." for them, but I can't think of any for Jin.  If they took away some of his HP, then I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Jin does have draw backs. You just have to exploit them.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I'm happy that I'm wrong.  Please inform me of them.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Depends on who you play, lol. I play Arakune, so I have a gameplan specifically for him.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Arakune? You evil muthafucka. 

I play Litchi.  All I do against Jin is constantly be aware of the ice car and try to punish if he does the B version of it.  I also try not to run up on him on wake up because of his DP.  Most importantly, I try to avoid getting trapped in the corner.  Thats my basic game plan against Jin.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 27, 2009)

Drawbacks such as only having 1 overhead, which you can see coming a mile away. Goddamn. Also his 2A doesn't hit low.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

You can use instant overheads though. The other shitty thing about his 6A is that he can only follow it up with EX Specials.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Drawbacks such as only having 1 overhead, which you can see coming a mile away. Goddamn. Also his 2A doesn't hit low.


Not much of a "Yeah, but.." when you have all the capabilities that Jin has IMO.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 27, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> nerf jin to hell i say. the fucker could do everything.



Jack of all trades, master of none.

He has options in all situations, but he has to work hard and play smart to beat people who know his gimmicks. (ie, everyone nowadays)


> I play Litchi. All I do against Jin is constantly be aware of the ice car and try to punish if he does the B version of it. I also try not to run up on him on wake up because of his DP. Most importantly, I try to avoid getting trapped in the corner. Thats my basic game plan against Jin.


Stop playing online, srsly. No real Jin is going to use ice car outside combo / occasional ice car A gimmicks, or blocked ice car RC air dash jB / land 2B mix up. As far as his DP goes, it has enough start up you should be able to do DP safe meaties. And the corner isn't that bad with Litchi as his pressure will rely on either jump ins to stay near you (which your DP forces him to bait, giving you openings to escape), or spending meter.. otherwise he'll be pushed out far enough you can start zoning again... just don't get cornered with out the stick.. or he will fuck you, raw, no lube.



> Calm down I'm not saying that but that hes kinda more powerful than the majority of the rooster


He's 5 on the ladder, out of 12, he's a bit above middle, hardly overpowered...


> You can use instant overheads though. The other shitty thing about his 6A is that he can only follow it up with EX Specials.


6A can be cancelled with normal specials to, ie 6A xx sekkajin launch... 6A's real draw back is not it's speed but that it can't be canceled into anything on block and is high punishable on block since you're standing point blank and it has a lot of recovery.

As far as overall drawbacks go, they aren't many, I admit, it's just that overall he's average across the boards, he can do it all, but, not as good as the character that are good with what they do, ie, can can zone to an extent, but, most characters can work their way around it, and he doesn't get much return on his zoning. He can pressure to extent, but it's going to have holes unless he spends meter. He has really nasty frame traps, but, people with patience aren't going to fall into them. He has mix up but, he needs meter for that as well.. He has big damage, but again, you need meter. Everything takes meter, so if you're pressure finally paid off and they fell into the frame trap / you got a successful mix up , you likely won't have meter for big damage.. Or more pressure/mixups on oki, so the fight is likely to return to neutral unless you got them into the corner.

Essentially he's corner and meter reliant.. If you block well / have patience, he will burn all of his meter and have to go back to neutral, in which case either, you rush him down or zone him, and likelihood is, unless you're playing a shitty character your rush down game is better than his or mix up is better, or your zoning and poking is better. So it comes down to who knows the match better and who plays it smarter.. Not so much of a "drawback", but, he's just an even character, which is why his mataches are primarily 5/5 or 5.5/4.5 and maybe 1 or 2 6/4 matches.
*
================================================*

IMO I don't see the "nerfs" as being that bad. Overall his playstyle is just changing. Most likely he will have more emphasis on zoning. And some of what's being nerfed is stuff he had that srsly was too good. IE 
j236D, as much as I love this and whore this, it was too good, lock down was too good with it, especially vs cornered enemy, space control was too good, shit was practically impossible to get around, beat all anti airs besides DPs, and spaced it could even beat those, could even create a really hard to block 50/50 crossup (which if it still has the steepest angle sword, it will still work..

A DP was recovery was too good, I mean, I've had it  air IB'ed from about half way down it's hit box and was still safe. That is silly.

5D was too big for a move that's safe on block.. so shrinking it makes sense.

5B was way fast, 2 hits, has vacuum, even on block, stupid strong frame trap move, stupid good guard meter move.

jB was too good, I mean, it beat sooooo much shit air to air due to its hit box, size, and speed.. vs some characters it was an instant over head if they were too tall to duck under it, and on block you re-beat to wiff jA into a 50/50 late air dash jB/land 2B... the 5C to jB combo being gone sucks because we lose our best ground bnb which also lead to resets. From what I understand everyone's damage is going to be lesser in the overall, so it's understandable.. I just wish they could have kept that combo and maybe lessened the damages you got.

As for the rest, like the no combo on counter C DP, no more grounder 5C to 6C, no more corner B DP into 5C yada yada... and other changes to our bigger combos, are due to the fact that everyone is losing their big combos or having them toned down significantly.

I'm siked for the new 236C though, maybe we can get a faster 2B and a decent jumpin to replace jB, or even maybe make 6A worth it's salt and we can get some xx/ Ky going off of 3C xx 236C.

*Theory fighter edit:* If jD's faster speed is significant enough to allow 5C jc jD to combo airborne enemies we might be able to pull off (launch) 5C jc JD land into chain to 3C xx 236C mix up repeat. Just getting the launch would be a little more work, but 6A sekkajin / 2B 5C sekkajin should do it. So if they make 6A a better overhead (ie safe on block, or chains into other normals), we may be trading our pressure, big damage, and knockdown on almost everything in for (possibly/hopefully) better zoning, better oki, and a less gimmicky high/low mix up game. Or we're just going to have to deal with being low mid to low tier heroes. Either way I'm siked up for this. 



			
				Ponch said:
			
		

> Seems like they're correcting a bunch of stupid ass system mechanics too which was my main complaint with the game.


Real talk. IMO they need to put EX Slayer in this ver. asap though.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2009)

SLAYER


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

Just put that vampire butler in there and there ya go


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

First vid, bad quality. Tsubaki vs Bang.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 27, 2009)

Tsubaki looks sick.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2009)

vid is kool. now to wait for sum involvin rachel :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

RACHEL
- new projectile DD called Tempest Dalia(テンペスト・ダリア)
- Tempest Dalia uses up all winds and will change depends on the number of wind left
- Tempest Dalia summons random projectile into screen including some weird object like Huge King-Frog George with crown
- wind doesnt immediately recover after consumption
- easier to tech after JC
- no frog combo, frog does not activate while opponent knocked down
- sword iris command changes to 214C, has mid-air version
- Can't cancel J2C while recovering from a landing. 
- hard to combo after 3C9D 
- can not summon new flog immediately after the old one activated
- frog is now also affected by wind, but frog moves very slow without wind
- easier to recover after 6B counter
- J2C can not link to other normals on block, J2C can not be cancelled into other special moves
- hitbox of pumpkin will disappear if Rachel gets hit even after pumpkin is activated
- Frog has less life, Taokaka's 2A mashed out it
- 4B is a bit faster
- 236B 236C have longer recovery time


lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 27, 2009)

Pretty cool. Too bad about the quality and length of the video. I can see a bit of Noel in her movements.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2009)

@bisc -- lol i seen that. i want vids now just to see tha horror that rachel has become


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 27, 2009)

idk why a lot of people are saying Tsubaki looks bad as in her character design. I think she looks awesome.

and I was saying that Blazblue was broke and people were saying it was balanced. no way in hell it was balanced.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2009)

"Cannot summon new flog"?

xD


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 27, 2009)

ok guys i know im a little late on the news recently so um whats this i hear about a new Blazblue game coming out??????


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to see the giant frog


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a thread over at dustloop regarding BB part II.


Tsubaki apparently is a charge character like Order Sol and has a move similar to Order Sol's "Rocket" and Ragna's "Hell's Fang"
She also has the same running speed as Noel.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 27, 2009)

And level 5 command throw does 5k damage! hurray!


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hazama_


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> pics


FUCK YEAYUH!

Looks like he has a DP to boot?! ..FUCK YEAYUH!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hazama_



so hazama is the second character. hmmm. he dosent look interesting. he reminds me of johnny and his moves look like they came from rugal of KOF and that black thing he does looks like an eddie move from GG. im not impressed.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2009)

Odd.  I thought both Tsubaki and Hazama weren't fighters?  Said so in the story.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Odd.  I thought both Tsubaki and Hazama weren't fighters?  Said so in the story.



They do it to trick you to thinking they're not lol.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> They do it to trick you to thinking they're not lol.



Hazama is one thing, but Tsubaki too?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't recall Tsubaki saying she wasn't a fighter, but clearly Hazama knew she could fight if he gave her the task of assassinating Jin and Noel, two talented fighters.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> I can't recall Tsubaki saying she wasn't a fighter, but clearly Hazama knew she could fight if he gave her the task of assassinating Jin and Noel, two talented fighters.



Maybe it was Noel who thought she had no ability.  I just remember someone being from that trio that lacked in that area.  

Tsubaki has 4 eyes?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 28, 2009)

oh they already announced Hazama?...

I hope he has a nice Astral...


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

Damn, I might have to pick him up aswell. Fuck!!!!!!!! If Arakune is ass I'll have to decide between the 2 new characters. Fuck it, who ever is higher on the tier list!


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

Son he has chains! Johnny + Axl!
I do like Tsubaki though. I love me some Order Sol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm picking up Tsubaki regardless, I seem to be taking in new playstyles in this game anyway


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Damn, I might have to pick him up aswell. Fuck!!!!!!!! If Arakune is ass I'll have to decide between the 2 new characters. Fuck it, who ever is higher on the tier list!



damn you shouldn't just play who is highest tier it doesn't guarantee you a victory just because that person is higher tier. just play who you like not who is higher on the tier list. even though tager is bottom tier I've seen him win tourneys. so stop with the tier whoring. it's really sad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Son he has chains! Johnny + Axl!
> I do like Tsubaki though. I love me some Order Sol.



So, he's gonna be like this games Axl?!

Oh shit, new maaaaaaain!


orochimarusama21 said:


> damn you shouldn't just play who is highest tier it doesn't guarantee you a victory just because that person is higher tier. just play who you like not who is higher on the tier list. even though tager is bottom tier I've seen him win tourneys. so stop with the tier whoring. it's really sad.


What if being broken is what he likes in a character.. Then he likes the most broken character most, is this tier whoring or picking a character for having what he likes?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

I like weird characters or those who have a nice gimmick or broken aspect to them; ie. Little Eddie, Arakune's Curse/bugs, Dhalsim's limbs. If Arakune is ass, I would probably switch to Tsubaki or Hazuma depending on who's more broken.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2009)

What if Arakune is ass, along with Tsubaki and Hazama, then who would you pick?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2009)

Silence, if Hazama is really going to be Axl then he's gonna be godlike. Believe that shit. 

Hazama gonna shit on EX Slayer, bet it.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

EX Slayer is like Ivan ooze tier. 

I doubt all 3 of them will suck. I doubt Arakune will suck but if he does I'll test the other 2. Dhalsim sucks in SF4, but I stick to him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going to stick to my Jin, despite the nerfs. I'll also still occasionally play Ragna like I usually do, but Tsubaki looks interesting, she may take Ragna's spot in my heart. Hazama looks sick too, but I doubt he'd be a main or a sub for me.


----------



## Zenou (Sep 28, 2009)

Nerf-Jin, Pimp-Tager or Hazama are all up in the air for me to main as next.

Been working on my Tager this week.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2009)

Tager is going to be a headache in this game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 28, 2009)

I just want to see my Rachel or Ragna put people in the learning box


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Sep 28, 2009)

well I have a question about Jubei I'll put a spoiler tag just in case some people don't know


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the story it stated that Jubei was created correct? because I seem to remember that, wasn't he created to fight the black beast?


----------



## Zenou (Sep 28, 2009)

That doesn't ring a bell.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kaka's were created from Jubei, if that's what you're thinking of.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2009)

Tsubaki: Only super drains charge gauge. Apparently the concept is a mix between OS gauge and Jam's charge.

Level 5 Charge command throw = 5000 damage and doesn't reduce charge guage

So yeah, Tsubaki is sounding broke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 29, 2009)

That said, apparently Install charges _really slow_, like she would be envious of Slash Order-Sol's charging. So if you let her reach Level 5, you deserve to die. It'd be like that achievement/trophy where you have to charge up and hit with six Spark Bolts in one round with Tager.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 29, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Son he has chains! Johnny + Axl!
> I do like Tsubaki though. I love me some Order Sol.
> 
> Tsubaki: Only super drains charge gauge. Apparently the concept is a mix between OS gauge and Jam's charge.
> ...



 this some ol' bullshit. i didn't want to deal with that fool everagain. now his reincarnate is in this bit.

i'm maining hazama. i knew that fool would be in this.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2009)

> Hazama
> Profile
> Height: 183 cm
> Weight: 61 kg
> ...



Word.. So he looks like Johnny, and plays Chipp-esque?

Interesting to see what the chain swinging will be like.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

He doesn't like like cats?  Rougly one fourth of the cast is cat-like.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2009)

hazama sounds like my kind of player... maybe ill drop rachel after all they did to her =/


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has asked this yet, but is there a place to get animated character sprites?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2009)

Franchise Goal

Some more screens, including the complete HUD and some more screens of Hazama in action.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

Hazama has his own bar/meter thing? What's it for?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2009)

Those snakes he uses for his Drive are limited.

I'm guessing that he has two snakes maximum and there's a cooldown time before getting one back. I assume this because a) Hazama's Drive is called Ouroboros, and Terumi's Nox Nyctores is called Dual Snakes: Ouroboros, and b) while he's using one in several of the scans but it still says he has two, it's Debug Mode, so some things might be set to infinite for ease of use.



			
				AksysGames said:
			
		

> Tsubaki, Hazama, and....


Wait... *what?!*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

SLAYER


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:
			
		

> SLAYER





			
				sogos from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> AksysGames said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not even original in your Slayer ramblings. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Shut your pessimistic heathen trap!


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Slayer?  From Guilty Gear?  Bullshit.  Rachel, kick that old man's ass out of your game!  

Official Hazama Emoticon:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Slayer > you, nub.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Slayer > you, nub.



Already have a vampire.  Dr. Faust would be a better slider to introduce for a cross over. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEJgsYXfdyc&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Slayer is a better character than Rachel, she's only in the game to please/attract the loli-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Slayer is a better character than Rachel, she's only in the game to please/attract the loli-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Slayer is a boring POS that waited too long to retire and wouldn't stay f-ing retired.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't be mad cause he's mad stylin', yo.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

EX Slayer, all day.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Don't be mad cause he's mad stylin', yo.



Rachel can become angry and irritated.  Rachel is often amused.  She can even be sympathetic and sincere.  What the hell does Slayer do?  Talk about how old he is?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

You can't compare a loli vampire to a fucking stylin' ass Vampire with a monocle, Pipe and Haikus.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Rachel can become angry and irritated.  Rachel is often amused.  She can even be sympathetic and sincere.  What the hell does Slayer do?  Talk about how old he is?



Slayer recites a haiku before destroying your very soul.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2009)

FUCK YEAH Hazama looking like Axl! So godlike. I might have a new main.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

> You can't compare a loli vampire to a fucking stylin' ass Vampire with a monocle, Pipe and Haikus.



You're right.  There is no comparison.  No contest.

Rachel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Slayer. 



Hangat?r said:


> Slayer recites a haiku before destroying your very soul.



I hate poetry.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

If you had the game for ps3 I'll play you right now, just so I can violate your Loli.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Rachel can become angry and irritated.  Rachel is often amused.  She can even be sympathetic and sincere.  What the hell does Slayer do?  Talk about how old he is?





Wesley said:


> You're right.  There is no comparison.  No contest.
> 
> Rachel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Slayer.
> 
> ...


Loli-     ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> If you had the game for ps3 I'll play you right now, just so I can violate your Loli.



I don't, probably never will unfortunately.  Besides, fighters aren't really my genre.  I can play SSB, but anything like Soul Calibur or Street Fighter is too much for me to handle.



> Loli- ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Only for the Gothic variety, which is different since someone doesn't necessarily need to be underaged to be considered Gothic Lolita.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

You don't beat Slayer.

You bore him.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> You don't beat Slayer.
> 
> You bore him.



Ironic since he's a very boring, contrived guy.  I think everyone loses on purpose just so he goes away.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Ironic since he's a very boring, contrived guy.  I think everyone loses on purpose just so he goes away.



How the hell is he boring? Have you ever seen Hase play SL?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

He probably wouldn't understand what he saw, considering he doesn't really play fighting games.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> How the hell is he boring? Have you ever seen Hase play SL?



His storyline sucks.  It's always the same.  Meets some random person, lays on the overbearing old man attitude, challenges them to a fight, and then he retires for the millionth time.  I could care less that he started the assasin's guild.  It's a barely a side story compared to the Gear Project and the turmoil caused by That Man.

Rachel on the other hand is very versatile.  She can be a real bitch when she wants to be.  Downight cruel.  Other times she's geninuely sympathetic.  Sincere.  She can become angry, weary of the world and events around her, her inability to make a difference.

Of course, if you ask me the cast in Blazblue are generally better developed than most of those in Guilty Gear.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 30, 2009)

Lulz, no one cares about story in a fighting game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> His storyline



I am done attempting to speak to you about fighting games.

On to better topics, like HAZAMA HAS FUCK HUGE VERSIONS OF AXL j.S AND 5P - I AM FUCKING HYPE.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lulz, no one cares about story in a fighting game.



You'd be surprised my dude, LOL...


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I am done attempting to speak to you about fighting games.
> 
> On to better topics, like HAZAMA HAS FUCK HUGE VERSIONS OF AXL j.S AND 5P - I AM FUCKING HYPE.



I'm sorry, I don't measure a character's worth by the sum of their _combos_.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm sorry, I don't measure a character's worth by the sum of their _combos_.



Wait wha?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Wait wha?



Apparently Slayer is an awesome character to _play with_.  I assume he's powerful without being broken, although I've seen people refer to using him as "easy mode".  As I've said, I generally can't play fighting games because I can't input complex codes to perform moves, so I could care less if Slayer's down up x b air dash move leads into forward down back a y etc etc etc.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Lulz, no one cares about story in a fighting game.



fuck you...



bbq sauce said:


> I am done attempting to speak to you about fighting games.
> 
> On to better topics, like HAZAMA HAS FUCK HUGE VERSIONS OF AXL j.S AND 5P - I AM FUCKING HYPE.



fuck you...



IronFist Alchemist said:


> You'd be surprised my dude, LOL...


 ....and fuck you.

whos next?  (cookies for naming the source)

- - -

still slayer is the shit. that fuckin uppercut goddamn lol....

i like stories in my fighters too Wesley u not alone....just don't like it when u gotta play a story line bout 5 times with 12 characters to get the legit story....doesn't help when somehow ur memory gets currupted after completing 8 characters storyline and all ur time went to FUCKIN hell.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 30, 2009)

Blazblue let's you save your game doesn't it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah fool but my memory was corrupted so it wouldnt load anymore, i had to start a new save file.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm...all I can think about is Half-Baked, lol....


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Hmm...all I can think about is Half-Baked, lol....



[YOUTUBE]TIvxqUCu41Q[/YOUTUBE]

hint...scene takes place in a barber shop with...5-6 people, but only 2 actors...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahhhh, Comin to America!


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Apparently Slayer is an awesome character to _play with_.  I assume he's powerful without being broken, although I've seen people refer to using him as "easy mode".  As I've said, I generally can't play fighting games because I can't input complex codes to perform moves, so I could care less if Slayer's down up x b air dash move leads into forward down back a y etc etc etc.



Slayer ain' easy mode. The basic jKj2K, jK dj jKj2K, jDj2kjD is easy... but the real shit like, the launch 5H IAD jk, falling jk, 5H relaunch and other weight specific / character specific shit is definitely not easy.. Nor is actually working your way in on a lot of characters with Slayer.

I don;t know all the shit, since I don;t actually play Slayz, but he's by far the most entertaining character to watch IMO.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Vai4c9r58d0[/YOUTUBE]

u are correct 

+reps

now back to Blazblue 

Slayer....bait a whif, counter dash punch >wall stick > damn near gameover.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2009)

By counter dash punch you mean DoT?

If you throw out a move laggy enough to be hit with CH DoT when Slayz is sittin on 50% you DESERVED IT.

If by dash punch you mean mappa, he ain't getting muchout of mappa CHs besides 2D.. I think he can BBU also, but, not sure.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 1, 2009)

He can mappa again if he wants. Also Slayer doesn't have gatlings, they're links like Street fighter.
So yeah he's not easy mode by any means.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 3, 2009)

New loketest.


> Jin's damage increased.


Yeahhhhhhhhh

Hazama can teleport.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 3, 2009)

It's only though his drive isn't it? Which means you'll probably know where he is going whenever he does. Also since his drive isn't a projectile, it can be countered!


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 4, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> It's only though his drive isn't it? Which means you'll probably know where he is going whenever he does. Also since his drive isn't a projectile, it can be countered!



He teleports if the drive hits. Meaning you're hit (maybe block) stun. It's more like he uses them as a ranged move and if it hits, he gets in on you.

He seems dope IMO. But he has a hop dash :L

Apparently though, he's not BB Axl, so, I don't really care about him. I'm going to stick with Jin.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 4, 2009)

So now you automatically unfreeze from Jin's ice at the earliest opportunity.

Good for non-Jin players, and honestly not that bad for Jin players anyway. Good Jins shouldn't rely on black beat combos for damage.

Edit: Footage from the second loketest.

Tsubaki vs Hazama
Hazama vs Hazama
Jin vs Hazama
Hazama vs Jin
Bang vs Λ-11-

Just as an aside, it seems that Hazama shares Ragna's stage (with Carl presumably now having the Circus stage), but the weather and lighting changes throughout the fight, as if dawn is breaking or something. I like small touches like that.[/URL]


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the auto unfreeze. Having less room for error is a good thing IMO. Also diggin' Jin's new alt colors.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 4, 2009)

Those videos are nice to see. Of course, I'm sticking with Jin. I might try Hazama though, he looks fun and quirky. I'm not really seeing any differences between Lambda and Nu at all.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2009)

Hazama definitely looks fun. 



Final Ultima said:


> Hazama vs Hazama


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 4, 2009)

Hazama's TIME UP loss pose is aweseomesauce.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 5, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Hazama definitely looks fun.



That's awesome lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 5, 2009)

For those with Nico Nico Douga access, a couple of new vids.

Tsubaki vs Hazama (Showcases some of Tsubaki's combos and Hazama's gatlings)
 Rachel vs Hazama

Edit: YouTube link for Rachel vs Hazama
Rachel vs Hazama

Second edit: More vids.
Rachel vs Hazama - Tsubaki vs Taokaka
Rachel vs Hazama - Noel vs Hazama
Rachel vs Hazama  - Jin vs Haku-Men
Rachel vs Hazama - Noel vs Litchi

Note how offensive gold Break Burst combos can now kill.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, the 16 hit combo in the Noel v Hazama vid was SICK!
I'm really digging Hazama's playstyle, and Tsubaki looks sick as always.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 5, 2009)

I had my doubts about Hazama...


but now I'm going to use the hell out of him...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

^Your are doing that just for his looks don't you?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm going to main Hazama just for his looks. Don't give a darn how crappy he is, I will play every match with Alucard Hazama when this shit comes out.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 5, 2009)

Even more vids. Admittedly, vids of characters that were playable in Calamity Trigger, but it's nice to see how everything's being re-balanced.

Litchi vs Jin
Jin vs Rachel
Rachel vs Haku-Men


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Your are doing that just for his looks don't you?



three words...


I Main Tao...









lol...


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 5, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Wow, the 16 hit combo in the Noel v Hazama vid was SICK!
> I'm really digging Hazama's playstyle, and Tsubaki looks sick as always.



Hazama is gonna suck lol, i just have that feeling but i like his playstyle too.

i dont like Tsubaki 

that 16 hit coulda been gotten out of at some point since the combo counter is blue. still the hotness tho.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't care how ass Hazama may or may not be, I want to sub him. Along with Tsubaki, lol.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2009)

Well now that I think about it...

If they give him Riddler colors, he'll be my Main forevermore. If not...well Hakumen seems to be getting better.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 6, 2009)

Round 2: pokes of death
Round 3: failed AH


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol. Zeno, your Jin is much better than mine. That round 2 fight I just gave up, until I realized you wanted it to go to 3rd round. Round 3 I did everything I could to NOT get hit by that AH. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Hazama is gonna suck lol, i just have that feeling but i like his playstyle too.
> 
> i dont like Tsubaki
> 
> that 16 hit coulda been gotten out of at some point since the combo counter is blue. still the hotness tho.



Hazama won't be bad.. he essentially can't be zoned.. unless his snakes are nerfed by the final version, he's got a free in from any of his ranged hits, and the hitboxes on them a fuck huge.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> three words...
> 
> I Main Tao...
> 
> lol...



I find her to have a cool look  .


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2009)

I should go dig up my Hazuma set


----------



## LayZ (Oct 6, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Even more vids. Admittedly, vids of characters that were playable in Calamity Trigger, but it's nice to see how everything's being re-balanced.
> 
> Litchi vs Jin


I heard you couldn't do Litchi's Itssu combo after 5B 5C anymore and it pissed me off.  But based on that gameplay, her combos don't seem too hard to do.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 6, 2009)

My main may shift in this iteration, when I initially got into BB, I wanted to use Litchi, but I find it complicated to use her without an arcade stick. I doubt it though. Jin is too *cool*.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2009)

^ teh phail.

Litchi is like one of the most underrated, underused, characters in the entire game. Of course I would refuse to use a character that had a 6428C input as well.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 6, 2009)

Was playing this Nu with a 70% win rate about an hour ago. I was totally DESTROYING him. In the 2nd round, right when I was about to win, he basically put down his controller. Then, that's right, he ragequit. It was the best thing that happened all day.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember the name? I fought a Nu with 100% win ratio once and they ragequit when I won. I Googled their PSN and found out they are French.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 6, 2009)

I think their name was Rustn...... Something I can't remember the rest.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 6, 2009)

You can check your Recently Met player list to see. But I don't think that was who I fought.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 8, 2009)

Testing my friend's camera's capacity to record some BlazBlue footage with a sexy combo performed by yours truly.

here


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2009)

So same storylines in the sequel/expansion?  The new characters get their own branches and endings right?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw some dark red in that combo counter, so it isn't a real combo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2009)

I dunno what you mean, but Final Ultima's vid, the combo never black beats...

The push back on the last 5B is hilarious though LOL.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 9, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Testing my friend's camera's capacity to record some BlazBlue footage with a sexy combo performed by yours truly.
> 
> Faroh1



Double post, but, I just happened to watch this again and saw that the max combo damage you have looks to be over 70,000?!

Wtf did you do to get it that high? rofl


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering if someone would notice that. XD

Unlimited Ragna vs Unlimited Ragna
Barrier Burst spent and Negative Penalty active
CH 5C, 6D, j.D, land, 6D, j.D (JC), delay j.D, land, Black Onslaught - Damage: *76144*

Unlimited Ragna has just barely enough health to not be killed before the Black Onslaught. Until I find a way to get him even closer to death before the final hit, it is technically the absolutely maximum damage that can be dealt during a single legitimate combo on Training Mode.

Edit: And I did find a way to get him closer to death, just.

623D (1 hit) (RC), dash 5D (2nd hit), 214B -> delay 214D, dash 5D (1 hit), 214B -> delay 214D, dash 5D (DC), Black Onslaught - Damage: *76209*


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 9, 2009)

i feel like fuckin shotting my self in the foot. i thought u needed 100% on every character to get the true ending.....FUCK....YAY i can just rush thru now. I thought i'd have to youtube shit after my memory was lost.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha oh god, I'm trying my sub (Tager) in Score Mode.

I keep losing to... Tager.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 10, 2009)

A metric fuck-ton of new loketest videos can be found here.

Almost every character has some representation this time, which is nice. Ragna's looking quite a bit better now, but I'm still a little sad about 22C being halved in damage. I know Continuum Shift has lowered pretty much all combo damage, but still...


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsubame looks pretty cool. This is the first fleshed out footage of her I've seen... Her dive move is Axl Bomber!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 11, 2009)

Hazama lookin fricken awesome. how the hell does his shit work with projectiles and whatnot. he still don't look like he can do shit with dolls, bugs, swords all in the way. 

....the scorpion get over here doesnt even need to hit the person to allow him to zip to where he wants. cool.

....noel just became less of a pain for me. that arch drive attack she does doesn't look like its an overhead any more.

....is there any word of more characters? or will the two revealed be it?


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 11, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> A metric fuck-ton of new loketest videos can be found here.
> 
> Almost every character has some representation this time, which is nice. Ragna's looking quite a bit better now, but I'm still a little sad about 22C being halved in damage. I know Continuum Shift has lowered pretty much all combo damage, but still...



It got kinda ridiculous with 22C when Ragna had full meter. One simple combo turned easily into half your life.

Thanks for the link btw


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 11, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> It got kinda ridiculous with 22C when Ragna had full meter. One simple combo turned easily into half your life.
> 
> Thanks for the link btw



Most characters can take half your life or more with 100% tension though....

Meterless double MOJZ combos do 3500ish depending what you start from, which is average for Ragna's meterless damage.. As said already, though, they're going for less damage in this version, so it makes sense.

Also, Noel's 2D being a mid hit is completely stupid IMO.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 11, 2009)

They turned Ara into poop?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> They turned Ara into poop?



That's what I thought but I try to convince myself it's chocolate.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone still playing on live?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 12, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> Anyone still playing on live?


I do.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 13, 2009)

Hazama looks so fun to play as, definitely picking him up as my sub.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 13, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I do.



Look for me! lol and also no matter who you use in score attack Tager is a bastard. Score Attack is a bastard.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone still playing?

GT: Capricorn Shura


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 17, 2009)

I try to play for at least an hour everyday.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 17, 2009)

I just fought a level 80 Jin. My ass hurts.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 17, 2009)

bah. i stopped playing randomly one late late night fighting layz's ass. i think i was half dead anywayz lost too many damn times.

oh well. i'll get on whenever i guess.

Splackavellie G. im not that good.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 17, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I just fought a level 80 Jin. My ass hurts.



Everyone plays Jin.

I can't say anything tho. I play Ragna.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 17, 2009)

I hardly see any Jin's these days, it makes me sad. I like mirror matches.

I see plenty of Ragna's and Noel's though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2009)

lol LayZ i'm tryin my damned hardest to find some batteries. fuck.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 18, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I hardly see any Jin's these days, it makes me sad. I like mirror matches.
> 
> I see plenty of Ragna's and Noel's though.



Hit me up if you want Jin mirrors. I haven't played in a while.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2009)

I played the game today for several rounds

not bad.

I like the loli girl :ho


----------



## LayZ (Oct 18, 2009)

GGs last night/this mourning Wu Fei

Even my lazy ass approves of Blazblue > Sleep


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 18, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I just fought a level 80 Jin. My ass hurts.





Zeno said:


> I hardly see any Jin's these days, it makes me sad. I like mirror matches.
> 
> I see plenty of Ragna's and Noel's though.


Huzzah! Finally, if not mine, at least some other Jin beat you! Lol 


bbq sauce said:


> Hit me up if you want Jin mirrors. I haven't played in a while.



bbq, we gotta play, I see you online sometimes but I'm usually in the middle of matches, playing local, or playing Modern Warfare/MvC2.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 19, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Hit me up if you want Jin mirrors. I haven't played in a while.



It says you haven't been on in 5 days, do I have the right PSN? We should try and get a room made with Sonikku, Jin madness.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2009)

I added you a while ago, bbqsaucejrz is me. I donno when the last time I got on was 5 days could be about right.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 19, 2009)

Much fun last night layz and Lichi = pain  lol


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

I almost picked this up the other day. I was so close.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 19, 2009)

get it quick it's rare now, I wanted a copy for my son so we could play and ended up going to seven stores until I found it.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 19, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> Much fun last night layz and Lichi = pain  lol


Yeah, GGs.

Your Noel is good, I probably couldn't beat her with anyone besides Litchi.  I need to get my Litchi ready for this tournament next week.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I hardly see any Jin's these days, it makes me sad. I like mirror matches.
> 
> I see plenty of Ragna's and Noel's though.



For me it goes

Jin
Tager
Noel
Ragna
H-man
Arakune
V13
Tao
Litch
Rachel
Bang
Carl


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 19, 2009)

LayZ said:


> Yeah, GGs.
> 
> Your Noel is good, I probably couldn't beat her with anyone besides Litchi.  I need to get my Litchi ready for this tournament next week.



Online tourney or local?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't played this game in a minute. Though I can't wait to try Tsubaki out. Hazama looks fun as hell too.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 19, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> Online tourney or local?


Just some local tourney.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 20, 2009)

^You on the EC?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Why not hold an NF online tournament sometime soon?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 20, 2009)

I suppose we could... Bracket generator plus IRC chan.. and an agreed upon time could work alright.

But, we're pretty half and half on who has 360 and who has PS.. so number would pretty low.. bein not that many people post in here to begin with.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Well          shit.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah same problem near me too. Everyone I know my age has a PS3 and not a 360 or had BB on PS3. The other have 360 but won't play without a stick.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone up for some BB this weekend on PS3? Add me: Merc-SS


----------



## LayZ (Oct 20, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> ^You on the EC?


Nah. 

My only motivation is to beat my friends and they travel to tourneys.  If the location is more than 2 hours away, I won't bother showing up. 


deathofevangelion said:


> yeah same problem near me too. Everyone I know my age has a PS3 and not a 360 or had BB on PS3. The other have 360 but won't play without a stick.


Thats why I spent the extra loot for the dual modded stick.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone up for some GG.

GT: Capricorn Shura


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2009)

lol LayZ lol

that last match had me fuckin hype AND IT DISCONNECTED. the double K.o had me like heeelll nah. then the  disconnect at the last bit of our lives on the final round....shittin me. 

Bang has to be the most fun ever. i can't find that enjoyment wit anyone else. i laughed my ass off at my desperate attempt to finish ur ass off lol. when i did my raining super and u looked like u were gonna survive i went super saiyan and just went ham to kill u while u were in still up there lil bastard. 

GGs tho. YOOO. The comeback round with Carl was just nasty....was nastier when i just lost on some bull after all that work boy. stupid flying stick. 

i really need to learn to play wit ragna legitimately or just drop him. i only do rushdown to break libra and when i do, i fail to capitalize for the big damage. 


again, ur litchi is a beast. almost any hit leads to nice combo...and it annoys me to no end lol.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks. 

Your Carl was getting on my nerves. I have to be so aware when fighting that kid.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorta having trouble executing the following combo for Rachel: ↘C+↗D > →C > j.C *land* > j.B > j.C > dj.B > dj.C > j.↓↘→A

I keep fucking up the timing for the j.B after landing


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 22, 2009)

Is that combo even worthwhile anymore?

You'd likely be better to do up to the 6C>jC and then land and do 6A xx BBL into summon frog, 3C xx 236A (frog hits) summon pumpkin, 3C xx summon frog > pumpkin / frog oki.. or however the typical super into 3C summon shit series that ends huge damage, knockdown, and frog/pumpkin on their wake up goes.

With out meter I'm sure there's still some way to set up similar situation, or at least end the combo with like jBjAjB dj j2C xx pumpkin summon, opposed to ending in j236A and not getting oki after your combo.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, that lvl 80 Jin I fought is the #2 player online overall.

Also, I need to get a stick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

i damn near beat that Arcade*******(something) guy who mains a Nu he's like 5 or 6 i think...twice wit Carl....shit be pissin me off cause when a Nu goes in focus stay the fuck away mode, my gawd. the most annoying thing ive ever seen....well next to Arakune's old bitch ass.

man i pray people who bitch about turtlers in street fighter never see the light of day on blazblue cause they'll str8 launch their 360 or whatever out the window in angst. offensive turtle is just fucked up.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 24, 2009)

The best Nu I've fought so far is dotSafety


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2009)

I've played him before I thought he was ayuss. Doing the same November strings and November combos that every online Nu does. He just seemed to have a better (but nstill not that great) understanding of spacing / fighting game basics.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

thats exactly how i felt. i mean he beat me but i didn't feel dumbfounded at what he was doing. i could read half his shit...its just that he was so on point in his spacing that shit i thought was safe to do clearly was not lol. but im not that good to begin wit so there u go.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2009)

Are we talkin about the same guy? I was talking about dotsafety on psn.

edit: On the topic of this game I played a ton GG last night with the all the Jersey folk, and I realized how bad this game is. Melty Blood is even better.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2009)

shit i din even see Zeno post regarding Dot, lol. my bad.

and yeah if u go back to GG for a minute u'll be like damn, blazblue needs to step up somehow. I'm not even sure y i felt like that. Something just didn't feel complete about Blazblue after playing GG again. theres too many exploits in it.

but i think u gotta give it a few more installments before it just feels like that perfect fighting engine. GG had so many installments and different versions of a single character. It gave the developers a great way to rebalance and finetune movesets and ingame mechanics i think. 

i give BB alot of credit for very different characters. There needs to be alot more though.   fix shit so i dont wanna throw my controller down fighting a good nu or arakune.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 24, 2009)

@Wu Fei: I hear you on that one. In a way, I'm starting to agree with Biscuits about throwing defense out the window or maybe I just block too much.

At least it's not as broken as MvC2


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 24, 2009)

BBs problems aren't in character balance, but the simple fact you need 0 fundamentals to play it.

Half the ground normals in the game are air blockable. There's next to no high/low mix up. overheads are either stupidly slow or have no gatlings from other moves or both. Jump out speeds and out prioritizes almost every normal, so you can basically down back all day and jump out of everything.. Option select throw teching and obscenely long throw break windows kill throw mix ups as well.

Also, they tried to do a lot of what GG did and did it wrong. They took barrier guard from FD, but, moved it to its own gauge from the tension gauge.. the difference is that gauge starts out FULL. You can BG all day and have to be brainless to run out of it. They took burst and gave it a penalty, so that the only reasonable time to use it is with like 20% or less so it's stupid easy to bait. Especially if you barrier gauge isn't full, since it's easy as fuck to see green burst start up and jump cancel/RC/use an invincible move to go through it when you know to look for it.. They give it back as well, so if you burst badly and lose the round due to a mistake you got it right back opposed actually suffering for it.

It also borrows from Melty Blood in it's ground tech system, but they made it dumb. Melty Blood's rolls system is invincible on the start and has a punishable recovery.. Techable knockdowns have a small window that can be tech'ed from and a small window where if you don't you can be OTG'ed. With this, there are also certain moves that set up untechable knockdown that can't be otg'ed but gives you good oki.
This is good because if you go for an otg set up, they can escape, but if they don't, and they take the tech, you can punish them on reaction.. However if they don't otg and you don't tech, they're wake up like an untechable knockdown, and you get oki from that. 

In BB it's opposite, in a lot of cases you have to sacrifice your good oki for preemptive anti-roll oki.. and if you want your good oki you have expect that they'll respect the anti roll oki and not even bother.. 

Melty edit: My point overall with tech systems is that in MB a knockdown is in the favor of the aggressor, whether techable or untechable. Which it should be. In BB, knockdowns just don't seem to be a big deal.. I mean, when I play MB or GG, when I get knocked down, I have to weigh all my options and react to or even guess the mix up I'm forced to deal with on wake up. In BB, I feel like all I have to do is neutral tech, hold 1 and go for option select throw break if they're close enough and block high if I see overheads.. I'm not that worried about knockdowns or almost any character besides Rachel's oki.. It makes knockdown just feel like it's resetting the game to neutral instead of continuing my opponents offense.

The next installment looks to be equally hopeless when option select throw break is still available, and good deal of the few overheads that actually had use in the game are now mids or are taking damage nerfs.. Only thing they're fixing is burst.. but you STILL get a burst back if you lose the round.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

I might buy it, probably for the PS3 thanks to the better D-pad Wonder if the current main trend will continue

I keep on getting females as my main characters in fighting games

VF5:vanessa
GG:Baiken/dizzy
SF4:Rose

And the short time I played I seemed to like the loli girl with the living umbrella thing


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2009)

u breakin the habit man. everyone else on ur list had titties on deck. 

ur supposed to be playin Litchi


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Didn't play her yet. 

I played that other chick with the guns, she sucked bleh

Well I was a huge may fan in GG so not my first loli then :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 26, 2009)

She's 18 so not really loli...and rachel is only outwardly 12....your pedo tensions will have to be settled with shota carl i'm afraid .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

she looks loli, thus I call her loli

still I liked playing with her, but I need to wait untill next year for blazblue -_-


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Didn't play her yet.
> 
> I played that other chick with the guns, she sucked bleh
> 
> Well I was a huge may fan in GG so not my first loli then :ho



I think May was 14 when she was first introduced.  Racheal passes for a 15 year old physically, at least if the Official Art of her nibbling on Noel's ear is any indication.  And Noel is definiently 18.  No child could have a backside that sexy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I think May was 14 when she was first introduced.  Racheal passes for a 15 year old physically, at least if the Official Art of her nibbling on Noel's ear is any indication.  And Noel is definiently 18.  No child could have a backside that sexy.



I would like to see this

art. :ho

So thats the gun girl's name

Well I don't really liked her in the time that I played.

my mate really liked tht blob thing

Hanga stop following me you prick :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Hangatýr   	116
Vegitto-kun   	5

Mhmm.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would like to see this
> 
> art. :ho



To be honest, it's not , but I personally don't care.  



> So thats the gun girl's name



Yep.  And guess what her birthday is?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2009)

Wesley said:


> To be honest, it's not , but I personally don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  And guess what her birthday is?



awesome art :ho

I 

don't know


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2009)

Christmas of course.  Get it?  "Noel"?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, should of figured that out :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

UGGHHHH.

I want to play this game, but, I hate it... but, I WANT to like it... it just won't let me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2009)

Why do you hate it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2009)

lol check a page or two back....welll...go thru evry other page. he teabags the game religiously....

....but i teabag women i luvz too


----------



## LayZ (Oct 27, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I need to get my Litchi ready for this tournament next week.


Placed 3rd.  Just a tourney at a local game store, only 14 people showed up.  Only lost to the champ, who played crazy rush down Bang style.  There were no Nu or Arakune players, so I guess it wasn't a "true" blazblue tourney.  However, I had fun none the less and got some store credit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 27, 2009)

Champ sounds like me .

Did he do any 4-seal combos?


----------



## LayZ (Oct 27, 2009)

No, he just rush you down, instant nails, rush down, until your guard libra was gone then punish you.  Once he ran out of nails, he'd mix up between jumping around and using the counter.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd beat him Bang and Hakumen are my specialties to fight against. Lichi is weak against them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 27, 2009)

Other than arakune i don't have any real char-specific problems with bang...and the deal with arakune is that he's rarely used well so the few ones that  i meet who know what they're doing are like i'm playing a new game. He's weird as far as his hitbox too...he is hit from the 2b 6C combo but not from a 2b 623 b when he's down...which doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2009)

LayZ my bang is crap, and he gives u some heat. I cant see good results from u going against some tourney bang lol. the only thing Bang has to be wary of is if Litchi can do her shhoryuken like move.

but i be trying retarded shit wit Bang like mind games with the air bumpers. throw two up and then folks start jumpin up expecting me to just ride them lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 27, 2009)

After a command airthrow do a super jump and then jump again and throw them again, half the time they do neutral ukemi and guard so if you grab them they won't tech .

Lichi has corner rape...that's my only problem when i'm facing her...oh and maybe her super spinning move that takes me out of daifunka even after i land it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

I donno about Litchi specific stuff but, I know general Bang shit from playing against 10stars.

When he does TK nails IB > back dash will beat the ensuing mixup.

Same for his bumper jump pressure, wait til you see the command crossup (j.4C is the input i think?) IB it and back dash away from the bumpers.

On wake up, you have to deal with the same 2A/command grab mixup, both of which leads to tech trap shenanigans, but, he has to guess which way you're going to tech for that. Wake up DP will beat both, but, he's gonna bait that with meaty 2D, until you start to respect. Use it sparingly.

Other than that watch his overheads in pressure.. and don't burst in obvious ways or you're gonna get trolled and have him guard point your burst via 2D/jD or in some situations, daifunka.

Speaking of, he's mashing 2D in your pressure, 2D loses to lows, so throw lows at him to make him respect.

Other than that. I would think Litchi should be able to outspace him easy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 27, 2009)

6D is the one that loses to lows (the kick), 2D is invincible for the entire hitbox.


Also, you should do a honorable mention to the 24 invincibility frames of daifunka.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah bro, none of Bang's drives have invul frames, they just auto guard. There's a large difference.. IE, invincible moves like Jin's 623C cause moves that collide with their hitbox to wiff. Whereas autoguard considers the character performing the move to be blocking during the move, so any move that is autoguarded by your opponent can be jump cancelled/speciall cancelled/ etc. as if normally blocked.

2D's autoguard loses cleanly to low hits.. if you wanna test it - go to training, pick Jin and set the dummy to Bang. Record bang doing 2D. walk in, and play the recording then immediately do 2B. Jin's 2B will counter hit Bang every time. I know because i do this every 2D happy Bang who likes to act like they don't need to block.

I approach with 2A, 2A and if he's in 2D animation I just 2B because if teleports the 2B hits behind Jin for counter hit, and if he doesn't the 2B stil beats him out.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 27, 2009)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift OP

The official website has some nice tidbits of info now too.



Along with the usual Score Attack Mode, there is now Sparring Mode, which allows you to practice against the CPU at no cost to your health for a certain amount of time. Essentially, it's Training Mode for the arcade version.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 27, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah bro, none of Bang's drives have invul frames, they just auto guard. There's a large difference.. IE, invincible moves like Jin's 623C cause moves that collide with their hitbox to wiff. Whereas autoguard considers the character performing the move to be blocking during the move, so any move that is autoguarded by your opponent can be jump cancelled/speciall cancelled/ etc. as if normally blocked.
> 
> 2D's autoguard loses cleanly to low hits.. if you wanna test it - go to training, pick Jin and set the dummy to Bang. Record bang doing 2D. walk in, and play the recording then immediately do 2B. Jin's 2B will counter hit Bang every time. I know because i do this every 2D happy Bang who likes to act like they don't need to block.
> 
> I approach with 2A, 2A and if he's in 2D animation I just 2B because if teleports the 2B hits behind Jin for counter hit, and if he doesn't the 2B stil beats him out.


You're wrong or you maybe didn't get what move i was talking about. His distortion drive has the 24 frames. (which is named "daifunka", the one where he slams you on the wall)

Everything goes through you for the first 24 frames of it's activation.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 27, 2009)

lol u on distortion drive, bbq is on regular drive. both of yall are right.

thanks final ultima 4 da heads up.


----------



## Raiyu (Oct 27, 2009)

nvm posted...


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 28, 2009)

LayZ my fault...its like my connection just dies the moment we get to it. though i laughed this time around since it did it the moment that stupid super came out. 

when u use that super the times u do, is it part of some oki(?) setup game. its like if rollforward u can just do some attack and if roll back i just rolled str8 into the super....i'm not sure how to quickly stand up str8 (terrible i know) but if i did, would i have been able to get out of the lock down witout much trouble?

im not sure how to go about playing wit jin btw. he just does too much. but he's badass so i'm picking him up now lol.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 28, 2009)

look for me oneupdoe whne you're on. Remind me that your from NF though or I might not fight fair lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

@ Dreikoo


Dreikoo said:


> 2D is invincible for the entire hitbox.



I was referring to this. Read my post i mention 2D several times lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2009)

What was this a reply to then?



> Nah bro, none of Bang's drives have invul frames, they just auto guard. There's a large difference.. IE, invincible moves like Jin's 623C cause moves that collide with their hitbox to wiff. Whereas autoguard considers the character performing the move to be blocking during the move, so any move that is autoguarded by your opponent can be jump cancelled/speciall cancelled/ etc. as if normally blocked.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

you said 2D is fully invincible..

You do know that the D in 2D stands for drive, right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, i wasn't speaking about invincibility frames though, just that it guards low and high.


Now that i think about it, i may have percieved it not guarding lows as me just messing up the timing for the guard, that would explain it.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ my fault...its like my connection just dies the moment we get to it. though i laughed this time around since it did it the moment that stupid super came out.
> 
> when u use that super the times u do, is it part of some oki(?) setup game. its like if rollforward u can just do some attack and if roll back i just rolled str8 into the super....i'm not sure how to quickly stand up str8 (terrible i know) but if i did, would i have been able to get out of the lock down witout much trouble?
> 
> im not sure how to go about playing wit jin btw. he just does too much. but he's badass so i'm picking him up now lol.


You need to get that fixed. 

Its not really a conscious thing, just whatever I feel like doing at the time. I guess it would be best to roll forward. 

I hate fighting Jin.  He has so many options, I don't how to attack him.  That 5d has a huge hit box, his DP has invincibility and a huge hit box.  He can ice car at any moment. I just don't know how to approach him.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I hate fighting Jin.  He has so many options, I don't how to attack him.  That 5d has a huge hit box, his DP has invincibility and a huge hit box.  He can ice car at any moment. I just don't know how to approach him.



Don't approach him. Make him approach you.

You have mad air superiority over him with jB and jC if you space it right, so it forces him to approach on the ground. You have normals that are equal size to his 5D and faster, counter poke him with the staff all day. If he's trying to 5D you.. Use pokes to keep him at that range, fish for counter hit 5C vs his 5D for wall bounce combo > knockdown. Once you can use staff oki to stay DP safe. Confirm whether or not he blocked the staff or not - if you call the staff back as a meaty, and you see it wiff, he's dp'ing so just block and rape his face in his DPs huge recovery. If you see him block, go for a mix up.. If he IBs be careful as he may have time to sneak a DP between IB'ed staff hit and your next move.

and Ice car is hella unsafe, especially if you IB it.. but any Jin with half a grasp on how to play won't use it out of combo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2009)

Just beat a lvl 82 ragna...that's one replay i'm saving lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah cept jin can also go projectile spam in a smart way lol. if one connects u just ate his distortion drive too. im not saying its hard to deal wit projectiles from jin cause its not. but its the fact that its mixed in wit smart game play.... so he could very well make u approach him instead of him having to approach. then if u dont time ur approach and try to dash over a projectile...he has a shitload of ways to punish. 

i noticed that so often if i used the delayed projectile, we'd trade....i dunno how the recovery is but that could also lead into a combo.

 wtf r the properties to 6B. ive anti aired some fools wit it then gone into 5C>aircombo,etc. i think its just fluke shit tho.

but yeah makin jin appraoch seems to be best bet. i usually save icecar to get the fuck away. ive punished ice car enuf wit carl to know wa the deal is....but i c y folks do it so much....its damn near instinct like dragon punch on ken.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> yeah cept jin can also go projectile spam in a smart way lol. if one connects u just ate his distortion drive too. im not saying its hard to deal wit projectiles from jin cause its not. but its the fact that its mixed in wit smart game play.... so he could very well make u approach him instead of him having to approach. then if u dont time ur approach and try to dash over a projectile...he has a shitload of ways to punish.


No he can't.

His zoning game is not based on his projectiles. It's based on his mid range shit like 5D, 5C (to a lesser extent), 2D, 623A, the only projectile in his zoning game is j236D. If you're zoning with projectiles, you're wasting time. The reward for his projectiles is too minimal and way too easy to manuever around.. People familiar with the Jin match will make their way right over the ice swords and rape you.



> i noticed that so often if i used the delayed projectile, we'd trade....i dunno how the recovery is but that could also lead into a combo.


Counter hit 236C can be combo'ed off, but, it's rare you'll ever get that.



> wtf r the properties to 6B. ive anti aired some fools wit it then gone into 5C>aircombo,etc. i think its just fluke shit tho.


Yeah, that's a fluke. 6B is a decent move for block strings, as well as sometimes in  neutral, due to it's lower body invincibility, you can hop over low moves for a counter hit combo for big damage.

6B in block strings will gatling from 5C or 6C and is neutral on block, so you can set up frame traps with it, or can be cancelled on block into air specials (and i think ground ones if you delay the cancel enough), Generally I do something 6B xx j236D for lockdown.



> but yeah makin jin appraoch seems to be best bet. i usually save icecar to get the fuck away. ive punished ice car enuf wit carl to know wa the deal is....but i c y folks do it so much....its damn near instinct like dragon punch on ken.


[/quote]
Yeah, escape is another use for ice car in certain situations.. like IB something > super jump C ice car will take you out of the corner. Can be punished in certain situations depending on the character you're up agaisnt.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

bbq is the fuckin man.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 29, 2009)

Layz fight Jin low and keep pressure.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 29, 2009)

^Sage-like wisdom


----------



## Zenou (Oct 29, 2009)

I got raped last night. After losing for the most part to Sonikku, I tried some ranked. Beat down a Nu and they rage quit as I won, should have known that meant bad things to come.

I ended up fighting a level 80+ Tager and getting raped followed by running into Quickdrawmcgraw.

Good fights though Sonikku. Never tried using Nu again?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2009)

Heh, that quickdraw was the 82 ragna i talked about beating in my last post.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 29, 2009)

After being Jin raped so many times you get some strategy.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 29, 2009)

Zeno said:


> I got raped last night. After losing for the most part to Sonikku, I tried some ranked. Beat down a Nu and they rage quit as I won, should have known that meant bad things to come.
> 
> I ended up fighting a level 80+ Tager and getting raped followed by running into Quickdrawmcgraw.
> 
> Good fights though Sonikku. Never tried using Nu again?



GGs indeed. I still like Nu, but I haven't played the game properly for nearly 2 weeks before last night, so my skills are still quite rusty with anyone besides Jin, lol. I tried going to Ragna for 2 of our matches, and I barely scathed your Jin.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

To NF heads who hit me up for games and got no response the past couple days and got no response - I wasn't being a douche and ignoring you, I just have a bad habbit of not turning my PS3 off when I walk away from it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright, so, FML. I don't know how, but somehow, my disc has to small cracks coming out from directly the opposite side of each other coming from the centre hole. My PS3 won't even read the disc when I put it in, it's as if a game isn't even in there.

I'm planning on taking it back to the store tomorrow, and explaining my case, but I doubt I'll get to exchange it for another copy, because I don't have a warranty, I just have the receipt. Worst part is, I don't have 60 bucks to buy a new copy, otherwise I would.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 2, 2009)

That sucks hard.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 2, 2009)

So why exactly will nu-13 be renamed to lambda-11???


----------



## Wesley (Nov 2, 2009)

Hentai said:


> So why exactly will nu-13 be renamed to lambda-11???



I believe it's because Nu-13 was killed.  Lambda is identical to her though, so it's not like it matters.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 2, 2009)

Killed by whom? Dont remember the tru story ending.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, couldn't get it exchanged. With just the receipt, I could have only exchanged it within a week of the purchase. And I don't have $60 to buy a new copy right now, so I guess no BB for a while. Oh well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Killed by whom? Dont remember the tru story ending.



Nu tries to fall with ragna in the pit to fuse into the black beast but noel saves him and she falls alone and dies.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Nu tries to fall with ragna in the pit to fuse into the black beast but noel saves him and she falls alone and dies.


Oh oh.

Okay....but how will this whole thing with the addon work? Will it completely replace the existing Blazblue or do i choose before the Start?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Not sure if it's dlc or a new game. The story should follow after the events of the true ending.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a new game. Bet it.

New stages, musics, completely different HUD, big system changes (BURST, guard primer), new characters, new moves for existing ones.
It's getting an arcade release, I highly doubt they're going take what is separate game in the arcade, and port it as a dlc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2009)

The changes don't seem big enough to make this a new game and not an adaption...maybe if you exchange your BB copy you'd get CS at a discount or something lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 2, 2009)

Eh, for long running Guilty Gear fans, paying full price for revisions is all pretty standard procedure.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2009)

As long as it has Slayer, Rhys.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The changes don't seem big enough to make this a new game and not an adaption...maybe if you exchange your BB copy you'd get CS at a discount or something lol.



easy to say this these days. but 2d fighter history has shown that all the changes done so far is more than enuff to warrant a new game release versus an update. the fact that arcade is seeing a new release sorta confirmed it for me.

tho from a coding p.o.v. i wonder just how much is possible with dlc outside of just som outfits. like is it possible to overwrite someprogrammin, introduce new mechanics, etc, plug in newmoves/ sprite animations, new characters etc...al ive seen is so called dlc that simply unlocks preexisting content.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The changes don't seem big enough to make this a new game and not an adaption...maybe if you exchange your BB copy you'd get CS at a discount or something lol.



That would be heaven, seeing as I have the 360 version of the game and my system red ringed.  I'd just switch it out for the new PS3 game.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, another thing you have to consider is that all the voices have been re-recorded, even the announcer.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 3, 2009)

can we get another character tho, fuck the bullshit. where is that yoda like cat dude who's one off the 6 heroes?! where is Slayer (rachels butler)?! Wheres that shadow guy who pisses off Rachel?

im just sayin, not all of these guys, thats askin alot but can we at least 25% more than last games roster lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, Terumi is currently possessing Hazama, who will be playable. I wouldn't be surprised if there was an Unlimited Hazama that was effectively Terumi.

Also, Aksys Games have hinted at a third new character.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> can we get another character tho, fuck the bullshit. where is that yoda like cat dude who's one off the 6 heroes?! where is Slayer (rachels butler)?! Wheres that shadow guy who pisses off Rachel?


If Jubei were to be a playable character, I'd hope Tao get's a different Astral Heat since Jubei is the one who actually finishes them off. Valkenhayn would be cool to play as though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 3, 2009)

Wait, I thought Hazama and Terumi were one and the same


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 3, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Well, Terumi is currently possessing Hazama, who will be playable. I wouldn't be surprised if there was an Unlimited Hazama that was effectively Terumi.
> 
> Also, Aksys Games have hinted at a third new character.



If you mean that "Hazama, Tsubaki, and..." post they made on DL, I'm pretty sure they confirmed that was a troll post in an IRC chat.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 3, 2009)

Ah, that's a shame. Oh well.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 3, 2009)

BlazBlue Portable announced.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 3, 2009)

Ah, well spotted.

Yes, it seems that Famitsu's newest issue has "BlazBlue Portable" listed in the Game Index. I'll post more info as it becomes available.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 3, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Ah, well spotted.
> 
> Yes, it seems that Famitsu's newest issue has "BlazBlue Portable" listed in the Game Index. I'll post more info as it becomes available.



Yeah I saw it in the Famitsu index as well. I'm waiting for the scans to pop up. I think they're purposely trying to hold the suspense on it lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 3, 2009)

It feels like kind of a bad time for such an announcement to be honest. I can't imagine it being Continuum Shift if they haven't already announced the PS3/Xbox 360 releases, so it'll already be out-of-date before it's even released.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 3, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> It feels like kind of a bad time for such an announcement to be honest. I can't imagine it being Continuum Shift if they haven't already announced the PS3/Xbox 360 releases, so it'll already be out-of-date before it's even released.



That's true but its a great opportunity for those that don't have a PS3/360 and/or want to take it portable to play it on the PSP. Even if it is outdated.

Also, release date February 25th, 2010. Still no scans though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

finally saw true story and all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



what the hell was that nuke in space?

how in the hell is Hakumen Jin?

Sooo, is it safe to say Noel is just another Murakumo(?) unit or is she the original chick from the burned down house?

Who the fuck took Jin as a kid and made him crazy?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

nvmind. i figured everything out....except hakumen....is there some damn time loop or something thats gonna happen? cause i'm still not getting how Jin ends up being him.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2009)

Some more info about BlazBlue Portable.

*New Features*
*> 12 Unlimited Characters*
Besides Ragna, Rachel, Hakumen and v-13, other characters also have unlimited version as well.

*> Legion Mode*
An orginal mode for PSP. Your are going to defeat opposing teams in 1 on 1 battles while building up your own. You can get up to 20 characters in your team and power them up. The ultimate goal is to defeat the bosses (unlimited characters).



			
				Wu Fei said:
			
		

> nvmind. i figured everything out....except hakumen....is there some damn time loop or something thats gonna happen? cause i'm still not getting how Jin ends up being him.


What's not to get? Jin follows Ragna and v-13- through the Sheol Gate and emerges in the past. There he meets Rachel, who bestows him with the Susano'o Unit. He joins with it and becomes Haku-Men.

The entire game's premise is a time loop. Fortunately, because each time loop creates an alternate universe, preventing the Black Beast doesn't kill the Haku-Men that currently exists.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 4, 2009)

The story is confusing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> nvmind. i figured everything out....except hakumen....is there some damn time loop or something thats gonna happen? cause i'm still not getting how Jin ends up being him.



Did you get Jin's true ending?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 4, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> The story is confusing.



How so?  Seemed easy enough to understand to me.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 4, 2009)

In case anyone wants to see the scan.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> What's not to get? Jin follows Ragna and v-13- through the Sheol Gate and emerges in the past. There he meets Rachel, who bestows him with the Susano'o Unit. He joins with it and becomes Haku-Men.
> 
> The entire game's premise is a time loop. Fortunately, because each time loop creates an alternate universe, preventing the Black Beast doesn't kill the Haku-Men that currently exists.





Dreikoo said:


> Did you get Jin's true ending?



U know what i just totally forgot lol. After i saw the true ending i didn't see Jin jump down that gate again. so i discounted it. But yeah i knew Susanoo was given to him by Rachel. I just didn't get the timing of it. But I get it now. thanks.

ANOTHER QUESTION 

Rachel and Terumi...ytf are they juggling the 3 kids. Who gave Ragna the fake blazblue? who made the murokumo units? I saw Rachel wit Noel in the bed. and obviously Rachel has met Noel on multiple occasions, tho she's never conscious. But the murokumo units are anti Susanoo which Rachel gave to Jin...behind the scenes Noel caused Ikaruga to be nuked with the Gigant armugus in space. Was Terumi also behind that?


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2009)

Raiyu, could you use a smaller version of that scan or just link to it instead? It's stretching the page quite badly.



			
				Wu Fei said:
			
		

> U know what i just totally forgot lol. After i saw the true ending i didn't see Jin jump down that gate again. so i discounted it. But yeah i knew Susanoo was given to him by Rachel. I just didn't get the timing of it. But I get it now. thanks.
> 
> ANOTHER QUESTION
> 
> Rachel and Terumi...ytf are they juggling the 3 kids. Who gave Ragna the fake blazblue? who made the murokumo units? I saw Rachel wit Noel in the bed. and obviously Rachel has met Noel on multiple occasions, tho she's never conscious. But the murokumo units are anti Susanoo which Rachel gave to Jin...behind the scenes Noel caused Ikaruga to be nuked with the Gigant armugus in space. Was Terumi also behind that?


Who gave Ragna the fake Azure Grimoire? Presumably Rachel, considering she was the one who saved his life.

Who made the Murakumo Units? The Ikaruga Federation along with Sector Seven. v-13-'s body in particular was created by Relius Clover, Carl's father. They originally created them for the purpose of contacting the Boundary. Afterwards, the NOL stole three base bodies and created v-13- in Kagutsuchi. (Note: This question was answered by the BlazBlue Setting Material Collection, the game itself doesn't really divulge any details.)

We don't know the circumstances between Noel and Rachel's first meeting, but presumably Rachel understood how important she would be in the big picture from the very beginning.

Take-Mikazuchi was actually the NOL's doing. That's how the Ikaruga Civil War ended. Noel was being created at the time (the events of the intro), but the laser interrupted the process and essentially made Noel a blank slate.

Terumi's intentions are unknown.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for all that...

tho i'm still on the fence regarding the take-mikazuchi. I know it was used on NOL's behalf and thats how they won....but the fact that Noel fell asleep when it woke up the second time and it went to sleep when she awoke, something bout it makes me think she has a connection to it (the beast inside it was similar to the drawings in Hakumens ending which was the black beast, which Noel is apparently the true inheritor of). 

shit what caused the gigant to be activated again anyways? aside from it only being able to activate every 4 years


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

The library controls take-mikazuchi. Noel indeed is the girl we see at the opening cinematic. I don't think she has any connection with it though.

As for susano-oh, rachel put jin's consciousness into it, she didn't just give it to jin.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2009)

We don't know. I don't think it has anything to do with Noel though. I'm pretty sure the whole sleeping thing was just a coincidence. Remember that while most of the Murakumo Units were created by the Ikaruga Federation and Sector Seven, v-13- was created by the NOL. Her falling into the Sheol Gate was probably an undesired result which provoked them into using Take-Mikazuchi.

Hell, they may have just wanted to get rid of the witnesses. A lot of the time loop iterations ended in a white flash of light.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 4, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Raiyu, could you use a smaller version of that scan or just link to it instead? It's stretching the page quite badly.



Fixed. Didn't realize it was stretching so badly.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah the storyline is quite complex.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2009)

If you've never watched anime maybe, if you have however it's quite typical.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2009)

its simple after ur able to actually GET the damn story. its like trying to fix a puzzle but the damn puzzle pieces arent there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2009)

Weather the puzzle pieces are there or not depends on your past with the genre.

If you've made sense of evangelion in the past, this should be child's play.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2009)

i skipped evangelion so watever.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 8, 2009)

This game has a story???


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 8, 2009)

brb, .


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 9, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> i skipped evangelion so watever.




you fail lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 9, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> you fail lol



Come on man, he skipped eva...hasn't he lost enough? 


I find no point in insulting people who haven't watched it, nothing i say can be worse than them not watching it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 17, 2009)

no insult I lol'd


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor Rachel


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> brb, .



So at low health you DO get more tension gain?

I never paid it much mind, but, I've felt at times when I was low on health and blowin meter on gimmicks to try and clutch a win, that I had like never ending supply of it.. I never looked it up or did any testing, but, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's the positive aspect to the double-edged sword that is 20% health gauge remaining. You regain Heat automatically, but you can be Astral Heated. You can basically flick v-13- and she'll be swimming in Heat, but on the plus side, she enters Astral Heat country before anyone else. In Continuum Shift, you'll be able to Astral Heat when an opponent hits 35% health gauge, and on a winning round instead of just the final round, so Λ-11- is gonna be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't find astrals that useful, honestly. In most situations where they work, you could get the kill for less meter.. I only would go for astral for style points.. but, I don't think I've unlocked any of the unlockable astrals since I don't really play arcade or story mode.. Mostly just training mode and sometimes netplay.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 17, 2009)

In Calamity Trigger, certainly. I've never, ever used one in a match, there's just no point. That said, it seems that with the requirement buffs they'll be getting in Continuum Shift (along with the changes to Burst meaning that you may not necessarily have a Burst every round), they may start becoming half-relevant.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2009)

Hopefully. It seems like a waste for it to be there considering the cost and conditions, and the fact that for half that you can do equal damage.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 17, 2009)

Only time I used an Astral was for lulz


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 17, 2009)

yay for winning round astral. my dumbass kept going for astral finish in my winning round and always failed. tager trying to avoid carls astral is a funny sight tho. 10 seconds of struggle, spammed supers, whiffed grabs, wreckless attack dashes lol.

and screw u evangelian nutjobz. fly to the moon for all i care.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> and screw u evangelian nutjobz. fly to the moon for all i care.


lol  **


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 20, 2009)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift is now out in Japanese arcades.





Drink it in, people.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 20, 2009)

beat me to it. Unlimited Hazama is Final Boss it seems from what I have read.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2009)

Hopefully US arcades will have it soon..

Shitty part is the closest arcade to me is closed til who knows when.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 20, 2009)

Hazama's theme sounds pretty awesome, but I'll have to wait until a point where Carl isn't bouncing him around the room to judge for sure.

Also, on the random topic of stages, it seems Noel has moved to the Cathedral, so Kagutsuchi Port is Hazama's alone.

Edit: Also, wow, Tsubaki looks mental.


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

Hazama(Terumi) is gonna be a beast,can't wait to play the game


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 20, 2009)

From what's being said Hazama is beast and my fav is nerfed  Noel


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't wait to play as Tsubaki


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow the new announcer voice is horrible.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 21, 2009)

GGAC treatment I see


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

I saw the intro of the arcade version,it is awesome, now we are waitin for the console edition, and yeah Ragna is powered up as hell again , i want also at least to see a 50% Hakumen . generally more feats and power ups


question, who are ur fav chars? (i know it is been asked) but those who haven't answered yet or answered, just name them if u want


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2009)

i remember someone asked that question on SRK and the guy got flamed to hell. "WHATS THE POINT IN THE QUESTION WE NOT GONNA LEARN SHIT AND ITS SPAM WASTEOFSPACESHIT. HATE THIS NEW SRK KIDS  :explode"

nah, plot wise, Jin.  Gameplay wise, Bang. Carl a close second since it reminds of some...shaman king or soul eater or something.

Hazama/Terumi is on the verge of chaging all this tho. I like Hazama in the story already. His gameplay looks cool to.


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

i think i stated if u want to answer, but thanks for telling me anyways

mine are

Ragna
Hakumen
Terumi
Rachel
Bang



and this is the mothafucka i wish i'll be able to play






Fuckin Ouroboros


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 21, 2009)

shit badass


----------



## Lucius (Nov 21, 2009)

and we euros still don't have it T.T
damn i so want to play this..


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2009)

BBCS Jin looks pretty good. His new jC looks really good. Lord Knight told me his B ice car is safe on block.. that's ridiculous, if true, lol.

I can't wait to see what people figure out over the next few months. Hopefully somewhere local gets it. Other than CF cause that shit is far as hell. :L


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 22, 2009)

Good fucking god!



6D, Mugen or 6C (FC), Mugen = Omae wa mou shindeiru.

The hop cancel Tsubaki loop is particularly hilarious. I would like to know what Fatal Counter does in more detail though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 22, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Good fucking god!
> 
> 
> 
> 6D, Mugen or 6C (FC), Mugen = Omae wa mou shindeiru.



ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA

Good thing I decided to take up Haku-men a month back 

Side note: The voices are either shit and/or soulless now. Why, goddess why!


----------



## LayZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Ko-Hatsu tournament. (Taken from Dustloop forums)


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 23, 2009)

damn hakumen...


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 25, 2009)

I might have a chance against Lichi in the new game seems its now more favorable for Noel.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2009)

Gotta wait to see if anyone finds anything Noel cand do.

From what i understand, she's more gimmicky and even riskier now.

If you want to play low risk be prepared to max out damage at like 1200.. if you want 3k'ish damage you have to do hella high risk gimmicks.

2D is mid and they upped the proration of 6B, 2B leads into jack. gdlk. They changed what chain revolver moves link so her counter hit 5C/2C/6C, 5D, CR6C no longer combos so you can't big damage counter hits, and 5C has laggier recovery so it's not even safe to draw counter hits with it anymore.

I love my Noel, but, I really think she's gonna be bottom tier unless some serious shit gets found out.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 25, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Hakumen


----------



## LayZ (Nov 25, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> damn hakumen...


That new fast poke is going to be annoying. 


deathofevangelion said:


> *I might have a chance against Lichi in the new game* seems its now more favorable for Noel.


All my friends are saying the same thing. They hate her so much.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't beat Litchi with Noel either.. unless the Litchi player is downright incompetent and does shit like jump in on my 6C all day.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 27, 2009)

For anyone interested, Ragna's Arcade Mode story segments have been translated.



Jin's story is also up as is, so I assume it'll be translated by someone eventually.


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2009)

Terumi is my 2nd fav,with ease,He pwned Ragna like a little bitch,Noei is now the kusunagi,and the war with  Amaterasu is about to begin


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 27, 2009)

Do the Impossible, Ragna


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2009)

Just got this game.

Arakune ruins it for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 28, 2009)

Who are you playing?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2009)

Everybody.


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Do the Impossible, Ragna



Row row ,fight da power?


----------



## LayZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Arakune ruins it for me.


Evil bastard


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 29, 2009)

CS is looking good. Tager got all these buffs and is still ass. 

Bang/Hakumen/titty bitch are top right now.
Then it seems like Arakune and Tao are right after.
Hazama is gonna be up there too, once people get his shit down.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> CS is looking good. Tager got all these buffs and is still ass.
> 
> Bang/Hakumen/titty bitch are top right now.
> Then it seems like Arakune and Tao are right after.
> Hazama is gonna be up there too, once people get his shit down.


Yeah Hakumen looks like a beast.

"titty bitch"? Litchi's a doctor, show her some respect.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 29, 2009)

Story seems even more interesting this time around, especially the Terumi/Hazama, and Ragna bit at the end.

It also seemed in Jin's story that the only person he acts somewhat sane around is Tsubaki.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder how Rachel's looking after the loketests


----------



## Wesley (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what they need to do?  Introduce RPG elements, where you can customize characters' stats.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 29, 2009)

From what I've seen and read, she's looking pretty damn bad.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know what they need to do?  Introduce RPG elements, where you can customize characters' stats.


I don't want to imagine what online scrubs would do with that.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 29, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> From what I've seen and read, she's looking pretty damn bad.



I figured, I lurked on the first half of the thread on dustloop and expected the worst. At least I still have Hakumen and Ragna to work with


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 29, 2009)

It's pretty obvious that Rachel is the worst character in the game. LMAO!

It's funny how they nerf the shit out of her and Arakune and Nu are still good.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2009)

ill need a new char to play, damn tha nerfed nosferatu


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2009)

Wesley said:


> You know what they need to do?  Introduce RPG elements, where you can customize characters' stats.



Riiiiiight... so people who are good at fighting games can lose to scrubs who grind their stats with every waking hour of their life. this is genius.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 29, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Riiiiiight... so people who are good at fighting games can lose to scrubs who grind their stats with every waking hour of their life. this is genius.



Getting good at a fighter usually requires alot of practice anyway.  I'm thinking that being able to customize a character would allow people to make a character they like effective for them.  You know, balancing the game without having to wait for a new release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd way rather have game revisions, then have to play daily to up my stats so I don't fall behind by the time the tournament rolls around.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I like my Arakune to have 20000 HP, and have 100+ attack power so that his 5A does 1000 damage a hit. I would also like him to have act pulsar. Hey can I buy act Pulsar at the skill shop? What about inferno divider?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 29, 2009)

^Like the Bodukai games? I'm so GOOD on that, lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 29, 2009)

Hazama and Tsubaki's Astral Heat.

Goddamn.



			
				Biscuits said:
			
		

> Yeah I like my Arakune to have 20000 HP, and have 100+ attack power so that his 5A does 1000 damage a hit. I would also like him to have act pulsar. Hey can I buy act Pulsar at the skill shop? What about inferno divider?


Tell me about it. Ragna's 5B is just too slow, man, it needs to be 3 frames like Sol's 5K. Can I get an upgrade for that? It's range is too short as well, it should be able to hit everyone right at the start of the match. No increasing its defensive hitbox though, fuck getting my foot DP'd. They should make the unhittable part cancel out projectiles while I'm at it. Hell, bitches are always blocking my approach anyway, they should just make it unblockable. Also he needs to be Unlimited Ragna all the time.

...hey man, what's up? Get on MSN more.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll try, I haven't been online much in general.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 30, 2009)

LayZ said:


> That new fast poke is going to be annoying.
> 
> All my friends are saying the same thing. They hate her so much.



I have to play you when it drops.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 30, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> I have to play you when it drops.


Why wait?  Get off MW2 and get back on Calamity Trigger.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 1, 2009)

Might just do that later today for a bit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2009)

I keep feeling like Noel is going to suck in CS.

Then I watch R1 vids from gamechariot and I'm like well...... maybe not.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm liking Tsubaki's theme a lot more than I expected to.

Edit: 

Daisuke Ishiwatari, stop blowing my mind.

Track rips courtesy of koogy from Dustloop.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2009)

Tsubaki's theme is nice indeed. Good lord I can see Nightmare Fiction being stuck in my head all night. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2009)

how do u rip shit from fuckin arcade?1

EDIT:



my fuckin ears. they cant handle the greatness.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2009)

hazama and tsubaki's themes some gd shi*.


Wu Fei said:


> how do u rip shit from fuckin arcade?1


record from something when no1 else is about... either that or know the person whos arcade it is


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2009)

y u doin this!?

--

u know what would make under heaven destruction worthy of being the jin v. ragna? they need to make the violins stand out alot more.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> how do u rip shit from fuckin arcade?1
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



My guess - Buy a jamma set up, buy the BBCS board

from there, i dunno how you'd go about it, but, obviously it's doable.

edit: Noel vs Tsubaki theme is gdlk!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 3, 2009)

Shit at this rate, the only theme I won't like is Noel's.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate change sometimes.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 3, 2009)

watchutalkinbout DoE?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 3, 2009)

More rips from koogy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 3, 2009)

The color charts courtesy of Spirit Juice at DustLoop


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that Noel lost a few I hated and gained a few I love.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 4, 2009)

I see Galford Shishigami is still around


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2009)

So I played my first game online. 

Against some guy with 200+ wins. (what kind of dick like that enters a BEGINNERS room?)

He played Nu and of course roflstomp'd me. I was Bang. 

And then in the 2nd match I came back all of a sudden and kicked his ass out of nowhere, courtesy two Arashi Wazawai Jin. Uber-rage mode activated.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Me and my friend just messing around:


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2009)

Ah man Hazama looks like he will be fun, can't wait to play him.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 7, 2009)

Fun weekend on live. Layz sorry Ty and I had a room he is working on his Ragna and getting mad lol. He wants to see you kick my ass with Lichi. I have to use Bang or he gets pissed lol from losing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 7, 2009)

I got beat by generic online Tager at NEC.

Don't ask about me vs Biscuits.



edit: LayZ stop placing your staff in neutral!!


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Don't ask about me vs Biscuits.


That bad, huh? I'm sure I'll get the details in due time.

Kinda sucks that neither Guilty Gear nor BlazBlue got any real stream time though, except for the Guilty Gear team finals which were honestly pretty terrifying to watch. Melty Blood got mad hype though, goddamn.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 7, 2009)

Nah Biscuits is good.. i'm not hatin

he bodied me first game.

2nd game, in 3rd round, i'm cursed, I D srk him out of a dive, hold it for a second to get the kill off 2nd hit, after I uncurse bug, floats up and kills me before I kill him.

MB was hype, LK vs Spooky mm won me 5 bucks.  missed finals because I had leave.. who ended up winning? I'm guessing jiyuna.

bb didn't stream at all. which sucks, i was supposed to be on commentary


----------



## LayZ (Dec 7, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> Fun weekend on live. Layz sorry Ty and I had a room he is working on his Ragna and getting mad lol. He wants to see you kick my ass with Lichi. I have to use Bang or he gets pissed lol from losing.


Its cool, don't worry about it.


bbq sauce said:


> edit: LayZ stop placing your staff in neutral!!


I'm sure there were a couple of failed DPs in there.  That Tao pressure was getting to me.  He only picked her because I was recording.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Nah Biscuits is good.. i'm not hatin


I meant bad for you. I know Biscuits is solid. Still, good shit.



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> MB was hype, LK vs Spooky mm won me 5 bucks.  missed finals because I had leave.. who ended up winning? I'm guessing jiyuna.


Nope, LK won. He took out jiyuna 3-0 in Loser's Finals (prompting a million "free-yuna"s in the chat) and beat Xie in the Grand Final.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, i read it on SRK results when I got back from work last night.

I owe that lil hatian a brofist.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish we had tourneys where I live


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2009)

NEC was in Philly, it can't be _THAT_ hard to get to from there.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 9, 2009)

I have kids. It's hard lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2009)

I have one, too. I was "Daddy's going away for the weekend, be good for grandma".

THEN I WAS GHOST, SON~ GETTIN MY VIDEO GAME ON

forreal, though, I do hear ya. I miss a lot of tournaments due to having to take care of my son, too. NEC was one that I just HAD to be at.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 9, 2009)

Well in a few years I can do them again finally. Used to have a lot of Tourneys around here in the 90's but then Arcades all disappeared.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 10, 2009)

I am so giddy. A recent Ragna combo video has opened up a new world of possibilities for me. Come Continuum Shift's console release, I'm going to be destroying worlds.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 10, 2009)

Link that shizz!


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 10, 2009)

Special cancel into Black Onslaught (so no more jump cancel cancels, dash cancels or just plain waiting for Ragna to recover)?

Added untechable time on Keri Age (for universal follow-ups and really dumb air throw combos)?

Dash 5B possible after 22C against everyone (for beefier double 22C combos and no more of that dash 2A bullshit against Jin)?

METERLESS, QUADRUPLE 22C FATAL COUNTER COMBO?

Sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 10, 2009)

FATAL KO                  !


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 11, 2009)

Final Ultima said:


> Special cancel into Black Onslaught (so no more jump cancel cancels, dash cancels or just plain waiting for Ragna to recover)?
> 
> Added untechable time on Keri Age (for universal follow-ups and really dumb air throw combos)?
> 
> ...



Shit looks sick. Moves seem to have real untech time instead the bull shit "combo goes on x amount of frames and they can tech / you get pushed out sysytem".

I really can't wait to see all of what Fatal Counters can do, though, that to me is the most interesting new feature.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 11, 2009)

Finally was Astral'd yesterday. Surprisingly not many people do it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2009)

Layz i cant stand ur litchi at all. ur goddamn tactics. throw more hands than E.Honda. then i haven't touched the game at all in like a month or 2 til today lol. i almost gave up then i grabbed my nuts and said fuck that....then i won....then u left 

and each round lasted forever. cant u just be wreckless and just rush in? make it easier for me shit. i dunno if i don't know something about that matchup but i cant think of any good moves to use on that hoe.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 12, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> Layz i cant stand ur litchi at all. ur goddamn tactics. throw more hands than E.Honda. then i haven't touched the game at all in like a month or 2 til today lol. i almost gave up then i grabbed my nuts and said fuck that....then i won....then u left
> 
> and each round lasted forever. cant u just be wreckless and just rush in? make it easier for me shit. i dunno if i don't know something about that matchup but i cant think of any good moves to use on that hoe.


lol jab jab jab 

I was getting tired, but I didn't want you to go out w/o a W 

My best friend plays with Carl all the time, so thats why I developed all those tactics.  He hasn't figured out what to do against her either, so he just picks Tao and rushes me down with mix ups.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 12, 2009)

LayZ said:


> lol jab jab jab
> 
> I was getting tired, but *I didn't want you to go out w/o a W*
> 
> My best friend plays with Carl all the time, so thats why I developed all those tactics.  He hasn't figured out what to do against her either, so he just picks Tao and rushes me down with mix ups.



 ...u ass. that was the start of streak and u know it.

lol. i'll figure u out again soon enuff. im back on street fighter as a scrubby akuma/bison. so my blazblue skills r a lil cold. not makin excuses im just sayin.

and i just saw ur vids. my carl looks like it lasts a lil longer lol. but his taokaka looks annoying as hell. he's good.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 12, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> ...u ass. that was the start of streak and u know it.
> 
> lol. i'll figure u out again soon enuff. im back on street fighter as a scrubby akuma/bison. so my blazblue skills r a lil cold. not makin excuses im just sayin.
> 
> and i just saw ur vids. my carl looks like it lasts a lil longer lol. but his taokaka looks annoying as hell. he's good.


Sure.  Get back into your blazblue routine and you won't have any problems with streaks.

His Carl was off that match, but I agree your Carl is better than his.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 12, 2009)

Carl v Litchi follows the general Carl routine.

1)Get in
2) land clap loop
3) they burst (when applicable)
--3a)you bait 
--3b)you get hit by it, return to step 1.
4) win

Litchi is a hard character to get in on, though. If you have good reactions, you can crouch under a lot of her ranged normals and hit her in their recovery, or move in on her during. Jin can do it, I'm sure Carl's crouching hit box is low enough.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 13, 2009)

u know i say that alot but i cant clap loop for nothing lol.

but i noticed i was instant blocking alot. almost whole combos lol (i was doing it intentionally for no reason lol.). so i think i'll actually try to capitalize on those for once...i fear i will get counter hit to hell tho.

i wonder if i can instant block in air and have a viable move to reach and hit litchi with cause she is so fricken far away.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, you should get on that. lol.

Clap loop took Carl from 12/12 on the tie list to 4/12.

Aka he's utter shit with out it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 17, 2009)

Doesn't Nirvana have better range now though?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2009)

I donno about CS, 

I'm sayin in CT, if you're playing Carl sans clap loop, you're playing a character with nothing going for him.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2009)

GG to LayZ, your Litchi is still as great since I last played it. I'm trying to get back into BB in preparation for BBCS.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Quit alternating characters so much.  I need to play a character consecutively so I can feel them out.  You're messing with my flow.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't play the same character over and over, lol. Gets too boring for me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 18, 2009)

Hopefully getting Blazblue back this weekend. I'm super-rusty, and would appreciate if anyone would help me get back into my groove.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 21, 2009)

Good weekend for me. My Tao is coming along nicely.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hopefully getting Blazblue back this weekend. I'm super-rusty, and would appreciate if anyone would help me get back into my groove.



This weekend is Xmas weekend, if my son burns himself out early enough those days, I can probably get up with you for a few games.. 

Even though, I'm pretty much done with this game, I can mess around a bit.


----------



## EdgeoO (Dec 21, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hopefully getting Blazblue back this weekend. I'm super-rusty, and would appreciate if anyone would help me get back into my groove.



I'm down if we can catch eachother online. I'd be in the same boat, havn't really played it since september and I didn't play it for that long in the first place. I like it but no one in my city plays it so it's just been collecting dust. Let's see if we get a decent connection (I have PS3 btw)

Crownclown-ezzz psn if you not on xbox


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2009)

GGs ValkyriePrinny 

sorry for all my combo dropping and alt character randomness.. I was sucking tonight.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 23, 2009)

Right back at you, at least you weren't making wasted moves like I was


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

BBQ is freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Hopefully CF gets the game sometime before 2010...


----------



## LayZ (Dec 23, 2009)

GGs DoE 

I need to get my Carl up


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

Spanish Seth Rogen.

You should make me an avatar. Seth Rogen with my hair color and with a moustache.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2009)

DLoop size or NF size?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

DL, I guess. It would be wasted on here.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 23, 2009)

LayZ said:


> GGs DoE
> 
> I need to get my Carl up




Yeah I think I am better I was hoping for Litchi lol. My tao is improving but you showed how far away I am yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> DL, I guess. It would be wasted on here.



True, I'll make it tonight.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 28, 2009)

This weekend was ass for lag. KOF like lag but noticeable enough. I hate xmas weekend on live.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm gonna see if I can get a hold of the Xbox version so I can play you guys before I quit the game for CS. 

We get it here this Thursday..


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 28, 2009)

Has the US release been dated yet?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2009)

Nah, that's way off. Probably won't be until around the time CT came to console last year, since CS arcade ver released almost an exact year after CT arcade ver.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 28, 2009)

Wouldn't it be faster the second time around since they're not starting from scratch?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, generally, I think they keep the game in the arcade for a good duration to let all the arcades that purchased it get their money's worth.. even though in Japan they all play at arcades over console anyway.

Sorry Crucifixion.. my friend came by to go out and I didn't wanna make him wait too long. I'll more than likely be on again tonight (sadlife'ing) since I'm not goin out.. unless people in my area are gonna play Melty Blood tonight.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 29, 2009)

Sux wish it came in March


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally got to play CS. I only played for a bout 45 minutes to an hour, since it was new years eve and I had shit to do.

I got a little streak going so I got to get the feel for the game. Arakune is not as brain dead as in CT but he's still really stupid.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 1, 2010)

Gotta work for that retarded stuff now.

As soon as I get my hands on Continuum Shift, I'm gonna be fishing for that Fatal Counter 2C all day. 5k+ combos or bust.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 1, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Gotta work for that retarded stuff now.
> 
> As soon as I get my hands on Continuum Shift, I'm gonna be fishing for that Fatal Counter 2C all day. 5k+ combos or bust.



For future use


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 2, 2010)

Biscuits!

Fumo (Arakune), 9300 damage.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't like the new announcer girl.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 2, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Biscuits!
> 
> Fumo (Arakune), 9300 damage.



WTF DID I JUST WATCH??!! :amazed


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 2, 2010)

That's the new shit people have been talking about. Sadly I haven't had time to practice by myself to get the loop down.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuckin' ridiculous, and that's on Hakumen


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like the new announcer girl.



Nobody does


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 3, 2010)

It's like when they changed the announcer GGXX, so bad


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2010)

The new announcer in AC is no where near as bad as the new announcer in BBCS.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 4, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Fuckin' ridiculous, and that's on Hakumen


I think everyone has the same defense just didn't amount of health. By the time you land curse you'll kill half the cast with it, lol.
So dumb that it's off double overheads!


----------



## LayZ (Jan 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like the new announcer girl.


Yes, she deserves to die AND I HOPE SHE BURNS IN HELL! 

/samuel l jackson


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 4, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I think everyone has the same defense just didn't amount of health. By the time you land curse you'll kill half the cast with it, lol.
> So dumb that it's off double overheads!



Yeah, 9300 is 9300 no matter who it's against. It's the total amount of health that's different, so that would leave Carl with 200, and Tager with 5700. (I think)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 4, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Yes, she deserves to die AND I HOPE SHE BURNS IN HELL!
> 
> /samuel l jackson


It's my beer, mmm mmm bitch!



Biscuits said:


> I think everyone has the same defense just didn't amount of health. By the time you land curse you'll kill half the cast with it, lol.
> So dumb that it's off double overheads!



So retarded, at least guard primers make more sense this way


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Yeah, 9300 is 9300 no matter who it's against. It's the total amount of health that's different, so that would leave Carl with 200, and Tager with 5700. (I think)


It'd leave Tager with 3700, he has 13000 health.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, I thought he had 15. I donno my system data that well lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

I landed my first loop last night. Did 8K with it, LMAO! And killed Poor Tao...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 5, 2010)

I found out why Arakune's loops does so much damage too. He's the only character in Continuum Shift that still has a Character Combo Rate (character-specific proration) of 100%.

100%   - Arakune
90%   - Ragna,  Rachel,  Taokaka,  Carl
85%   - Noel,  Bang,  Λ-11-
80%   - Jin,  Litchi,  Haku-Men,  Tsubaki,  Hazama
40%   - Tager

Also yeah, now that Taokaka has the same health as Carl, it's no wonder you murdered her.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate arakune


----------



## LayZ (Jan 10, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate arakune


Thats normal. Only sick demented people can play with that evil muthafucker.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 10, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats normal. Only sick demented people would nerf Rachel that bad.



Fixed             .


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2010)

Any chance of Tager recieveing any love for the North American version?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 10, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate arakune



I wear headphones when I play people...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 10, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Any chance of Tager recieveing any love for the North American version?



I highly doubt it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Any chance of Tager recieveing any love for the North American version?


Wtf do you mean?


Biscuits said:


> I wear headphones when I play people...


Nobody wants to talk to you anyway.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Wtf do you mean?



He's still bottom tier right?  A high number of Hit Points doesn't really help in a fighting game you know.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 11, 2010)

I mean, what do you mean by North American version? Of CS?

They don't change anything from the JP to the North American ver. when the console releases come, unless there's some kind of bug that needs fixing... and if you mean by the arcade CS any North American arcade that has it, imported the board from Japan.


edit: as far as tiers go, this game is 2 months old, there hasn't been enough found out for a proper tier list.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 11, 2010)

No one wants to talk to me after getting bodied! Especially not with CS Arakune. I'm doing 8K on fools.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 11, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats normal. Only sick demented people can play with that evil muthafucker.



lol that's my son's main lol hahahahahaha I am gonna pick on him now lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 11, 2010)

i'll raise my son one day to be great at fighters so i can have some comp. Prince of Fighters.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> No one wants to talk to me after getting bodied! Especially not with CS Arakune. I'm doing 8K on fools.





deathofevangelion said:


> lol that's my son's main lol hahahahahaha I am gonna pick on him now lol


I can't hate on Arakune users, to each their own.  I just don't have the mindset to do that to someone.  I couldn't look myself in the mirror if I used Arakune.  But thats just me, I have a soul. 


Wu Fei said:


> i'll raise my son one day to be great at fighters so i can have some comp. Prince of Fighters.


Thats like the #3 reason I want to have a son someday.  Hell it doesn't matter, I'm training whatever offspring. Female, trans, it doesn't matter, they're playin'.  I used to deprive my little brother of sleep until he won a match in MvC2 growing up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

Word. When I used to play CT my son played Ragna, he's only 3 though, so he didn't really know how to do much.

I still like him over Biscuits.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 12, 2010)

lol I let my twins who are 7 play and they are boy/girl twins and she always wins he gets so mad. She is good at games and he loses always lol. Kinda ironic.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

Tell your son to pick up sports and lets see her win then.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

Didn't you used to get dunked on by your little sister?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

Me? lucky me I have no lil sister...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

So who was that I put my finger in?


.......Oh God


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 12, 2010)

with your sig and avi, i'm not sure if u can tell the diff between boys and girls.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

What if I can't tell...

Moreover, what if it doesn't matter to me~


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 12, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats like the #3 reason I want to have a son someday.  Hell it doesn't matter, I'm training whatever offspring. Female, trans, it doesn't matter, they're playin'.  I used to deprive my little brother of sleep until he won a match in MvC2 growing up.



This just makes me want to have a daughter just so I can show how her to play CvS2


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> No one wants to talk to me after getting bodied! Especially not with CS Arakune. I'm doing 8K on fools.


Pft, if you don't find an unburstable 10000 damage combo and soon, I will definitely kill you.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Pft, if you don't find an unburstable 10000 damage combo and soon, I will definitely kill you.



AWWW SHIT~

F.U, you need to find your way to an American major sometime this year!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Tell your son to pick up sports and lets see her win then.



She beats his ass at everything except throwing a ball lol. Keep in mind she is super girly and always wears something Hello Kitty so it's real funny lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

IB > 5A > 6B > J6D > Ragna.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> What if I can't tell...
> 
> Moreover, what if it doesn't matter to me~



ignorance is bliss i guess.



Final Ultima said:


> Pft, if you don't find an unburstable 10000 damage combo and soon, I will definitely kill you.



you guys are too much.

what happened to doing 4 to 5  2500 damage combos? was  i doing it wrong?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2010)

Well he was just implying that If I don't kill him in 1 combo that deals 10000 which is Ragna's health total that he'll kill me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 12, 2010)

lol i know. i'm just bad at these GG-esqe games in that i always play like its SF or some shit. I never really fish or gun for a hit in order to pull off a huge combo like i probably should. I sorta just hope i eat away at ur life like i'm vega or guile lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, to be fair, SF characters that pick at your life bar bit by bit, do that because they don't have practical ways to do huge damage. SF characters that have the potential to do huge damage, generally go for it where applicable.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 12, 2010)

u right about that....sigh...me and my character choices. vega and Carl without clap loop skills. im so tight. 

i actually think CS switched carl up to my liking tho. i like that ghetto hulk smash loop.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate Carl lol I have anti loop strategy that works pretty good too.


Also just saw on dustloop that a patch is due on the 21st of Jan and we will get some new colors dlc and some other stuff.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Also just saw on dustloop that a patch is due on the 21st of Jan and we will get some new colors dlc and some other stuff.


Cool. 

By the way, I love mango Litchi.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2010)

EH CT...
Game is so bad. CS is a huge improvement. Too bad you guys have to wait till the Console port.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't hate me, but I main Arakune and Bang.

BEEEES! BURNING BANG! Alternately.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2010)

Just cause you play Arakune doesn't mean anything if you can't abuse his shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 15, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Carl lol I have anti loop strategy that works pretty good too.
> 
> 
> Also just saw on dustloop that a patch is due on the 21st of Jan and we will get some new colors dlc and some other stuff.



Bleh, CS is a short train ride away from me, I'm done with CT~

That being said, I have yet to actually get off my ass and go play it.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

I can abuse BEEEEES like hell, but it feels kinda wrong, so I use Bang most of the time.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 17, 2010)

Results of my CS tournament that I held last night.

1: Kurenai no buta arigatou (Lord Knight/10stars) ($105.00)
2: emperor (Zui/Song) ($30.00)
3: Fray Money (Shine/Braver) ($15.00)
4: The Fruity Hat Crew (Biscuits/DrunkenChicken)
5: zerpin (Henaki/Zero0000000000000000000000)
5: Arazama (Hard Bread/Kolossus)
7: Salty Mcgee (BKLee/Tian)
7: Team Purple (Jimmy/SKD)
9: 2 Girls Minus The Cup (Nas/Alzarath)
9: Guilty Gear 3 (Tinshi/St1ckbug)
9: Last Minute Ice Car Shenanigans (DaiAndOh/Micheal)
9: Team gibbler (pr0t0gen/Achtzehn)
13: Team IDK (Ratzr/UndeadAzNBlood)
13: Frozen Tuna (TaoArc/DarkClowd)
13: scrub (mikenapalm/ britt britt)


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shit, next time make sure you get some money out of it.

Also, XD at the team name "Kurenai no Buta Arigatou".


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2010)

Wtf does that mean? LK is so gay.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 18, 2010)

Kurenai no Buta (literally Crimson Pig) is the supreme Toki player in Japan. The phrase "Kurenai no Buta Arigatou" is a reference to his , I believe.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember the old days having arcade tourneys.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 18, 2010)

1: Kurenai no buta arigatou (Lord Knight/10stars) ($105.00)


Why you let Matt Damon get money, Biscuits?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 18, 2010)

Ragna's aren't likely to gain anything beyond about 1000 health or so unless they're in Blood Kain often. A regular 5D only gives him 100, for instance, hell, a j.D only gives him 30.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 18, 2010)

Shut up tier whore.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 19, 2010)

lol sounds like a bad night


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Shut up tier whore.



Ironyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 19, 2010)

Im gonna need a Ky vs Jin done MK vs. SF style ASAP.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 19, 2010)

For the sake of lulz, it has to be Zappa vs Arakune


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ironyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~



SHUT UP SCRUB!

Yo. I play Sim in SF4. I CAN'T BE A TIER WHORE!

My policy is simple. Pick who ever looks weird or has a strong gimmick.
Eddie's Shadow
Sim' limbs/teleports
Arakune's Movement/Bugs.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 19, 2010)

And I always play as protagonists or variations thereof, so you knew I was gonna main Ragna before BlazBlue was even released.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 19, 2010)

Bullshit. You knew he was gonna be top in BBCS, so you played him in CT. Your Yomi is strong, Sirlin would be proud of you.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 19, 2010)

Time for a set change. 


Biscuits said:


> SHUT UP SCRUB!
> 
> Yo. I play Sim in SF4. I CAN'T BE A TIER WHORE!
> 
> ...





Final Ultima said:


> And I always play as protagonists or variations thereof, so you knew I was gonna main Ragna before BlazBlue was even released.


I always go with the ladies.  Nothing is more beautiful than watching a girl gracefully beat down my opponent.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 19, 2010)

agreed 100%


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Time for a set change.





:33


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 20, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I PICK A BUNCHA TOP TIERS, BUT I PLAY SIM BECAUSE EVER SINCE THE UHAUL TRUCK DROPPED ME OFF IN NY, I'VE IDOLIZED ARTURO~



derp

(10characters)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 20, 2010)

I just go by specials and how the character plays


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 20, 2010)

I go by who has cool-looking moves. Since I don't have an arcade stick either (plan on getting one), I go by who has cool-looking moves and is simple to use, lol.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 22, 2010)

only jp patched so far


----------



## destinator (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure this is news, but apparently the BB CS arcade version has been leaked and is playable on pc.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 23, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> derp
> 
> (10characters)


I play Sim in all Sf games. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



destinator said:


> Not sure this is news, but apparently the BB CS arcade version has been leaked and is playable on pc.



Lies. Stop lying.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2010)

destinator said:


> Not sure this is news, but apparently the BB CS arcade version has been leaked and is playable on pc.



quit playin....des never really bullshits with the info tho....damn thats crazy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 23, 2010)

It's true. But stfu about it!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2010)

It's true but I don't know how to get it running. =/


----------



## Raiyu (Jan 24, 2010)

I got it running. Game is cash, definite buy when the console version comes out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 24, 2010)

I got it running but diagonals don't work for me. I'll be fine with CT for now even though I haven't touched it in weeks. :S


----------



## LayZ (Jan 24, 2010)

GGs Wu Fei

My best friend is a Carl player and through a lot of trial and error I've found thats the best strategy against him with Litchi.  I know its annoying as hell but its the only way I know how to fight him without getting sandwiched and clap looped all day long.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 24, 2010)

that shit makes me fight at such a disadvantageous range its annoying lol. Then my j2C has to be so fricken precise or i'll just land right next to you. I probably should just disregard the dolls meter and just make it attack u to hell or something...

i aint got on the 360 in like 1.5 months. the early rounds was just rape but the last ones was just me having to play ur game lol. and losing everytime lol. Good ol' Bang picked my spirits back up. The round where i went gold ftw was funny.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I play Sim in all Sf games. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Just liek Art.

Biscuits x Sabin


<3


edit: fuck all of you who can run CS on your computers. Even attempting that shit would probably explode my computer.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 25, 2010)

lol I would like to try it but to me it's not worth the effort. Plus I guarantee a trace code is embedded.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 25, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Even attempting that shit would probably explode my computer.



This is what I'm afraid of


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2010)

Eh, it's cool, though, I'll probably be hitting 8otB to play it this weekend.

Though, with the small amount of free time I have to travel these days, having it at home without having to spend thousands of dollars on a jamma set up, would be awesome.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 25, 2010)

No kidding. Shame my PC has such a shitty graphics card.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 25, 2010)

Scrubs. We played for 2 nights straight. Only problem is that it has trouble reading diagonals.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2010)

You just mash anyway, so it doesn't really effect you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 25, 2010)

You'll be mashing once console comes out and you getting trolled by me.


----------



## Sh1mata (Jan 25, 2010)

ive had the lucky chance to play the arcade version of CS on a friend's PC, its pretty awesome


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> You'll be mashing once console comes out and you getting trolled by me.



The sad part is, you probably right.. 

Unless this game is truly legit, and worth caring about, and I go outta my way to learn a match up.

edit: 623623623623623623623623


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 25, 2010)

Managed to get a grand total of about 5-10 minutes with the game, and all I can say is 4k meterless damage off a 5B is good shit. (Or was it 3C? I forget when the CPU stopping blocking.)



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> edit: 623623623623623623623623


All day, baby.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds fun so far, still not ct dlc or patch yet maybe tomorrow.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 28, 2010)

All of the new DLC + patch are on xbox live now, no confirmation for PSN yet though.

I can't wait! Unlimited Noel FTW!


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Additional Colors


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to see Unlimited Bang


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 28, 2010)

Unlimited Noel and Tao I shall have fun. How the hell do you pick them though as unlimited?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 28, 2010)

lol @ BB: CT DLC. Get on that CS!


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> lol @ BB: CT DLC. Get on that CS!


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 28, 2010)

CS ain't at EVO this year, though. ;_; Supposedly the console version won't be able to come out before EVO.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> lol @ BB: CT DLC. Get on that CS!



After I move...


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 29, 2010)

Layz unlimited matches tonight????????????? Tis insane


----------



## LayZ (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't buy any.  I've never been interested in unlimited characters.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 29, 2010)

aww but it's insane fun lol


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL you have to pay for unlimited characters?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 29, 2010)

Not the primary one just the rest of the cast.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2010)

Still warrants a table flip


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 30, 2010)

So, Neo Empire just announced Super VS Battle 20-X. They've got "BlazBlue" listed on the confirmed games, but with no specified sub-heading. That leads me to believe that they'll probably go with Calamity Trigger until Continuum Shift is announced, but the event's in August, so I've got my hopes up.

*Cracks neck*

I don't plan on missing this one. I won't let an Arakune that makes Biscuits look like Fumo run away with the title again.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 31, 2010)

Results of my second ranbat. Vids will be up tomorrow. Even though I lost both matches in Grand Finals. The game is not meant to be 3/5 and Arakune just doesn't work in that format.

1: Ha. Haaa. HAUTTT SANDWICHSZZZZ (Biscuits [Arakune] /Alzarath [Rachel] / Zidanel33t [Hazama]) ($84.00)
2: Moop (Hard Bread [Arakune] / Braver [Carl] / DaiAndOh [Bang]) ($24.00)
3: MBAA 4 Evo (BK-Lee [Lambda-11]/ Rook [Litchi] / Ratzr [Jin]) ($12.00)
4: Unban Sogos (Henaki [Tager]/Zero000000000000 [Fagna]/Mr.Krabzz [Lambda])
5: kkl (tian [Hakumen]/kkl [Tao]/Achtzehn [Tager])
5: WeJustAteDumplings (Xevious/Sera/Lunaris)
7: Team Scrub (mikenapalm [Hazama]/ britt britt/john)
7: Team fuck Ragna (Blazeu25 [Ragna]/Nas [Noel]/Luis [Hakumen])


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 2, 2010)

Latest tier list from Arcadia Magazine.

S: Litchi, Bang, Ragna
A: Haku-Men, Carl
B: Arakune, Hazama, Taokaka, Lambda, Jin, Noel, Tager, Tsubaki
C: Rachel

While I'm not too sure about the gaps between characters, the order seems consistent with what I've seen, at least.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope everyone doesn't start whoring Litchi now.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 2, 2010)

Me too I hate fighting her


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 2, 2010)

nah I'll leave that to you LayZ. Besides I want to get fools in Tsubaki's Nibelung Valesti, maybe take up Tager or Lambda for my fourth


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 2, 2010)

okay wtf happened to bang to put him up top like that.

i always saw him as a solid character to begin with with crazy potential and trickery. but for him to just shoot str8 to the top lol. 

also.....post 3000....ATL hoe. Wheres Andre?


----------



## Akira (Feb 2, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Latest tier list from Arcadia Magazine.
> 
> S: Litchi, Bang, Ragna
> A: *Haku-Men*, Carl
> ...





Also wow at Rachel, she must've been nerfed to hell.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 2, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> nah I'll leave that to you LayZ.


I hope others will do the same. 


Wu Fei said:


> okay wtf happened to bang to put him up top like that.
> 
> i always saw him as a solid character to begin with with crazy potential and trickery. but for him to just shoot str8 to the top lol.
> 
> also.....post 3000....ATL hoe. Wheres Andre?


The only change I know about Bang is his new Distortion Drive.

lol 3 Stacks


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2010)

It was my understanding, that it wasn't so much what LI, BA, RG gained to make them tops, but, more what everybody else lost.

In CT, they're regular, solid characters, amongst a cast of really ridiculous/overpowered/near broken characters (plus some really bad ones, too).

In CS all those really stupid characters got nerfed, and those 3 were generally left the same, give and take a few things, they turned out equal to or better than they were before, whereas almost everyone else is a worse version (not including HA/TG, they were so bad in CT, their buffs didn't push them up as high) .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 2, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> In CT, they're regular, solid characters, amongst a cast of really ridiculous/overpowered/near broken characters (plus some really bad ones, too).
> 
> In CS all those really stupid characters got nerfed, and those 3 were generally left the same, give and take a few things, they turned out equal to or better than they were before, whereas almost everyone else is a worse version (not including HA/TG, they were so bad in CT, their buffs didn't push them up as high) .



Quite believable


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 3, 2010)

That's pretty much what happened, also Tao is supposedly almost identical too.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 9, 2010)

Originally posted by Suzaka over at Dustloop.

The console version of BlazBlue Continuum Shift has been announced in the latest issue of Famitsu, as expected from the leaked cover.

Mu-12 has been revealed as a new character. I'll update this post in a few with more info.


Scans:







Release Information:
Platforms: PlayStation 3, Xbox 360
Date: 2010


Game modes:

Tutorial
Arcade
Versus
Score Attack
Training
Challenge
Legion
Story
Gallery
Replay Theater
Network 

It won't be out for evo so...


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a new character for the console version!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> It won't be out for evo so...



At least we got MBAA~!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 9, 2010)

another android =S ... hope she isn't broken .


----------



## LayZ (Feb 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> another android =S ... hope she isn't broken .


Those were my thoughts exactly.

I really hope they stick to the 2010 release.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 9, 2010)

It'll just be boss Noel


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 9, 2010)

I dunno about you, but given the whole "Kusanagi" thing she's got going on, I always imagined she'd just use the Murakumo sword as a weapon instead of combining with it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't care I love Noel and I am gonna spam the fuck out of both of them now for sure.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 9, 2010)

Although I meant in the context not being playable or having to unlock her. That'd actually be nice.

*suddenly feels the urge to look at ^-11 matches*

EDIT: I do hope ASW gets KOTOKO to do the console version theme again


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 10, 2010)

gonna spam in the morning gonna spam all night Litchi better watch out la la la


----------



## Zenou (Feb 11, 2010)

Unlimited characters!

Who wants to face my Unlimited Tager.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 12, 2010)

Ps3 or Xbox?


----------



## Tokkan (Feb 20, 2010)

Japan gets CS console version July 1st this year. KOTOKO will be performing the theme song yet again.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> KOTOKO will be performing the theme song yet again.



Music to my ears


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 23, 2010)

July 15 for Japan release of CS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2010)

And it's so exploitable I don't even know where to begin (except for Hakumen since he lacks facial expressions)


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 3, 2010)

First image (admittedly, a rather shitty one) of μ-12- in action.



It doesn't look like she plays like the other Murakumo Units. This is a good thing.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm pretty happy for Continuity Shift since I played mainly Arakune (Who was only slightly nerfed) and Tager in CT.

And Tager's new gadget finger is win. 

New character will probably be banned in tournies since she's console only (*Points to Guilty Gear Justice and Kliff*).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully it's not just one of her normals.

Final, something I've been meaning to ask. How long were you a mod here?


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 3, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:
			
		

> Hopefully it's not just one of her normals.
> 
> Final, something I've been meaning to ask. How long were you a mod here?


Here? Because of my modding history (I was a mod on pretty much every Naruto forum at some point), I was modded pretty much immediately, then I think I burned out about late 2005, maybe early 2006, I can't recall exactly.

As for Dustloop, I was modded right before Calamity Trigger's console release.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2010)

I see. Another question, in this combo: 4B+C>214214D> sj (couldn't find any way to execute other than this)> jD> falling JD> land> 214214D, the opponent keeps teching, any way to stop that. (EDIT: forgot to state it was a Ragna combo *facepalm*)

@Hook: It was more of the fact that they were stupid broken


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 3, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @Hook: It was more of the fact that they were stupid broken



Oh, I heard they weren't as good as Eddie, really, and the main reason they were banned was because they were not on the arcade version. Guess my source was wrong.

Well, here's to hoping this character isn't banned, so I get someone new to smash with Emerald Genesic Tager Buster.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Oh, I heard they weren't as good as Eddie, really, and the main reason they were banned was because they were not on the arcade version. Guess my source was wrong.
> 
> Well, here's to hoping this character isn't banned, so I get someone new to smash with Emerald Genesic Tager Buster.



I'm not really sure of on Accent Core +, but that was the case in the original version


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 8, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Oh, I heard they weren't as good as Eddie, really, and the main reason they were banned was because they were not on the arcade version. Guess my source was wrong.
> 
> Well, here's to hoping this character isn't banned, so I get someone new to smash with Emerald Genesic Tager Buster.



They were stupid broken, but, they'd likely be tourney banned as that's generally how it works with console only characters. IE, Riot Blood Iori, Evil Ryu, Shin Akuma, and God Rugal are all banned in CvS2, and none of them are broken in anyway, really. I'd rank all of them below the ranks of A-Bison and the various flavors of Blanka.

SFIV is the only game that added console characters, and allowed them in tourney play, that I can think of. Not really sure as to why, though, my guess with net play available, you don't need an arcade scene to gain match up experience.. but, who knows.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 8, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I'm pretty happy for Continuity Shift since I played mainly Arakune (Who was only slightly nerfed) and Tager in CT.



Arakune was nerfed enough to make him have almost no favorable matchups.


----------



## Tokkan (Mar 12, 2010)

- Console Version PV feat. "Hekira no Sora e Izanaedo" by KOTOKO 

There's also a KOTOKO-less version that was around much earlier which was posted on ASW's Nico channel and is floating around YouTube, but this PV is really underwhelming because of the fact that there's really only about 3/4s of a second of new footage. KOTOKO's song just makes it seem more fresh.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 12, 2010)

It's such an anti-hype trailer.

Did you see the footage they showed at the end of the Buluraji Spring Raid Special though? I was expecting Challenge Mode to be rather tame, but it looks like the later missions (or at least Mission #10) are gonna involve some proper high-end combos, if the example with Hazama is anything to go by.


----------



## Tokkan (Mar 12, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> It's such an anti-hype trailer.
> 
> Did you see the footage they showed at the end of the Buluraji Spring Raid Special though? I was expecting Challenge Mode to be rather tame, but it looks like the later missions (or at least Mission #10) are gonna involve some proper high-end combos, if the example with Hazama is anything to go by.



You mean that 7.5k+ damage Hazama combo challenge? That took me by surprise.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2010)

US release confirmed for Summer 2010!


----------



## LayZ (Mar 19, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> US release confirmed for Summer 2010!


Excellent. 

A lot of people on my friend list are on every game except this one, so if anyone still wants to play CT let me know.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 20, 2010)

*is considering trolling people with Rachel*

Time to start doing more shitty Lambda prep


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

XD More here.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 25, 2010)

That comic is epic. Still no CS for me yet.  Looking forward to playing Euros this weekend.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 25, 2010)

my favorite one.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 26, 2010)

lol he is a bastard isn't he lol


----------



## Toreno (Mar 26, 2010)

Jin is such a MAN lol.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 27, 2010)

The console version of Continuum Shift  will have character re-balancing.



I see the word "patch" in that article, so it's possible the arcade  version will get an update, who knows.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe Rachel will suck less, I just hope they don't do too much of anything to Ragna.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 29, 2010)

Re-balancing huh, that makes me a bit nervous since most folks are saying they did a good job balancing the game thus far.   Also take heed whoever fights me I shall spam robo noel to death. Especially those nu bastards who constantly fuck me up


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2010)

Is that comic site the same one that used to do all the GG comics? If so, they sold out!


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 29, 2010)

Same creator (Shadow Draygon), not the same site though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2010)

LOl rebalancing. I don't buy it unless they announce an arcade update. If they do rebalance shit, nerf Litchi/Bang and Ragna please.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 29, 2010)

I support this proposal.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOl rebalancing. I don't buy it unless they announce an arcade update. If they do rebalance shit, nerf Litchi/Bang and Ragna please.


Nobody wants to see Litchi shine. 

Its all good, I'm playing her regardless.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2010)

Doing 6k meterless is just stupid.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 29, 2010)

Now if only that render was a bit more high-res. Great find!


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Ragna's Berial Edge is awesome! 

Just wanted to put that out there. lol


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOl rebalancing. I don't buy it unless they announce an arcade update. If they do rebalance shit, nerf Litchi/Bang and Ragna please.



or the ability to switch between arcade and console versions


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 30, 2010)

Does it need rebalancing?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really. Some characters are a little too strong and there are about 3-4 who are really weak.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 31, 2010)

Most fighters are like that I think. That's what makes them fun in my opinion taking a low tier and kicking the shit out of a top tier.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2010)

[irrelevant]Voice acting on some characters turned to shit though[/irrelevant]

Litchi for example


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Most fighters are like that I think. That's what makes them fun in my opinion taking a low tier and kicking the shit out of a top tier.


Not when it's close to impossible.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 31, 2010)

Having only one character in C tier isn't too shabby, but I agree that for Rachel, things are very tough. It's not hugely balanced yet, but it'll get there.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

Noel and Tsubaki are garbage too.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 31, 2010)

They're not great (Tager as well, maybe Jin), granted, but I wouldn't say they have any "close to impossible" match-ups.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

Yo, they both get destroyed by top tier and get stomped hard by Tager, LOL.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2010)

Not to mention I've been hearing that Tsubaki's DP isn't exactly good


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 31, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Not to mention I've been hearing that Tsubaki's DP isn't exactly good


It doesn't have invincibility. Tsubaki only has 1 good thing and that's her unblockable setups.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm Yeah my Fav Noel is a bit weaker but robo Noel looks fun and hopefully rapes lol

Got my stick today so we will see how well I adjust. My 360 controller is getting annoying.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 1, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Got my stick today so we will see how well I adjust. My 360 controller is getting annoying.


Cool.  What kind of stick is it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 1, 2010)

it seems all of us pad warriors are turning over a new leaf. im scared to touch BB with my stick right now lol.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah that Carl allegretto cancel will be pain to learn all over again.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a SF4 Mad Cats one but I can change the hardware with Sanwa when I need to. I got a super deal. I hope I do better but I have been using a controller over 10 years for fighters. Guess we will see.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 1, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Yeah that Carl allegretto cancel will be pain to learn all over again.



UGH! hell forget that, try learning to move the Doll and Carl at the same time again. fuck that. 


Time to noob it out wit top tier Ragna.




> It's a SF4 Mad Cats one but I can change the hardware with Sanwa when I need to. I got a super deal. I hope I do better but I have been using a controller over 10 years for fighters. Guess we will see.



I swear someone said the SF stick was made with sanwa, tho i know nothing about stick parts.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Depends on which stick you got. All Tournament Edition carry Sanwa stock. SE stick carries MadCatz shit.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 2, 2010)

I want new colors anyway lol 


Update: Well damn if I don't need to learn how to play all over again. Anyone else go through this? Have good button configs? Tips? lol Please!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)

Just use either of the two they use in the arcade.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 2, 2010)

lol no arcade here that has any fighters besides VF 4 lol At least that I am aware of.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 2, 2010)

that skin is badass too hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 26, 2010)

For those of you that give a damn about the Story Mode, two new Story Mode characters have been revealed.

Looks like we've got our sixth hero.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2010)

So the six heroes are

Hakumen, Terumi, Nine, Valkenhayn, Jubei, and Platinum?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 27, 2010)

So Tao isn't cloned from Jubei?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 27, 2010)

~Avant~ said:
			
		

> So the six heroes are
> 
> Hakumen, Terumi, Nine, Valkenhayn, Jubei, and Platinum?


Correct.



			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> So Tao isn't cloned from Jubei?


Torakaka's just another Kaka. Her presense doesn't alter the origin of the Kaka clan or anything, they're all still based on Jubei's DNA.

Also, some more info courtesy of Suzaku from Dustloop.



			
				Suzaku said:
			
		

> *Torakaka* (CV: Kaori Yagi)
> A warrior of the Kaka Clan, she's like a big sister to Taokaka.
> It seems that she'll be meeting with Jubei and Rachel's butler.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 27, 2010)

Seriously what series is your sig from?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 27, 2010)

It's from Umineko no Naku Koro Ni


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 28, 2010)

This is good information


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 30, 2010)

Two new stages have been revealed for the consumer release, Bascule and Heritage Museum.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Those stages look like SF stages


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2010)

I was about to say the exact same thing lol.


----------



## Tokkan (May 1, 2010)

It's a museum not a stadium. Just look at the signs.

And I was the one who originally posted those on Dustloop and then Cakehh went and posted them in the news thread.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, ugh, sorry about the mistype.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2010)

just bought it. trying out rachel


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2010)

Wait, bought CS? Or CT?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2010)

CT. delicious loli


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 3, 2010)

The new levels look neat, are they character specific?


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2010)

They'll probably work like Monorail and Circus did in Calamity Trigger, just bonus stages that aren't assigned to any one character in particular at first, then if a new revision rolls around they'll be put into the arcade version as proper character stages.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 3, 2010)

my gawd, just played this game with arcade stick for first time....carl is no more. hello ragna.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 5, 2010)

ok so who do you guys think is stronger storywise, Hakumen or Jubei? I know Jubei is stated as being the Strongest in the World, but Hakumen was the defacto leader of The 6 Heroes.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2010)

I always thought the statement regarding Jubei was made based on the fact that most people don't know that Haku-Men's still around. Haku-Men at 20% forced Ragna to activate BlazBlue. That's goddamn terrifying.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2010)

Probably been posted before, but just saw it on SRK and loved it.


----------



## Tokkan (May 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Probably been posted before, but just saw it on SRK and loved it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 6, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> my gawd, just played this game with arcade stick for first time....carl is no more. hello ragna.




Yeah the stick changes a lot of things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2010)

been playing abit more.

I suck at rachel.

Noel and tao are my favorites yet.

And tao is just deliciously cute.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 12, 2010)

Anyone get the portable PSP version?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2010)

nope I remember the DS version of GG it was a dissapointment.

and Noel >>>>>>>>>>>> all


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2010)

I loved me some Noel in CT.. But, realistically, she's pretty ass.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 13, 2010)

I have thew psp version and other than minor graphic things its identical to ps3/xbox I mean timing controls it's like I shrunk my TV.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I loved me some Noel in CT.. But, realistically, she's pretty ass.



She is my best character. 

I fucking hate high level arakune players >_>

I love how I became instant level 17ish after beating a level 42 V-13 player.

she was easy :ho


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2010)

V-13s are always easy for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

The only online characters I hate to fight are the arakunes and jins.


fucking ice and bugs


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 14, 2010)

I hate Tager


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Probably been posted before, but just saw it on SRK and loved it.


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Tager



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

So how is Tager in CS? I haven't been keeping up.

Even though I'm dropping him to a sub for Hazama.


----------



## Koroshi (May 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So how is Tager in CS? I haven't been keeping up.
> 
> Even though I'm dropping him to a sub for Hazama.





> Changes from Calamity Trigger
> 
> New Moves:
> 4D
> ...



There you go.

Personally I think he's better from what I've seen in videos, haven't got the chance to try him out though.

Gadget Finger is Oki.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2010)

Those other nerfs seem a little uncalled for, but Tager is faster now eh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That was great.
> 
> Hey Vegitto, PS3 or 360?



360

I I liked tager when trying him out. he is mad powerfull but slow.

I reaaaally suck at using rachel


----------



## bbq sauce (May 14, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Tager



Are you playing CT.. He's so free in this game for like... pretty much everyone.

Also, don't let his improvements in CS fool you, he's still on the lower end of the tier list.. I think only above Rachel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

I guess you guys are playing Cs in arcades?


----------



## Prince Leon (May 14, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Tager



I gotta say that I really don't like how it takes him just a few hits to bring your life bar to a close. That's a form of madness incarnate.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

I like his damaging power but I prefer quick fast and flashy characters like noel.

I honestly never understood why these type of games always use stuff like 5DDD or whatever.

its just confusing and causing me to go to the controlls setting all the time Haha

I think this is a noel move its something like down charge up and D spamming

what the fuck is down charge


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 15, 2010)

Prince Leon said:


> I gotta say that I really don't like how it takes him just a few hits to bring your life bar to a close. That's a form of madness incarnate.



Yeah that's feelings exactly


----------



## Final Ultima (May 16, 2010)

Grapplers. Get used to them.

If it makes you feel any better, Tager's combo damage is down in Continuum Shift. While that does nothing to his 360s, what it does mean is that Tager players will actually need to know what they're doing to land decent damage otherwise.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2010)

^ This

Vegitto, refer to Bison/Dictator


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 16, 2010)

I wish they would have nerfed him more like make him have no grab ability unless he has almost no health.


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I wish they would have nerfed him more like make him have no grab ability unless he has almost no health.



 if serious


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 16, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I wish they would have nerfed him more like make him have no grab ability unless he has almost no health.



TROLL?


----------



## Koroshi (May 16, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I wish they would have nerfed him more like make him have no grab ability unless he has almost no health.



You mad           .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> ^ This
> 
> Vegitto, refer to Bison/Dictator



What are you talking about?


----------



## Tokkan (May 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What are you talking about?



He's saying "down charge up" works the same as Dictator/Bison's moves in the SF series work. Just think of Psycho Crusher as "back charge forward punch" then you'd have a basic idea of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> He's saying "down charge up" works the same as Dictator/Bison's moves in the SF series work. Just think of Psycho Crusher as "back charge forward punch" then you'd have a basic idea of it.



And...that still doesn't help me at all as I don't play street fighter . this is actually my first real fighting game im actually bothering to be good at


----------



## Final Ultima (May 17, 2010)

New BlazBlue: Continuum Shift PV, mostly stuff from Story Mode.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2010)

Errr, what he means would be, you charge down (hold the stick/pad) in the down position for the set amount of time (usually 1 full second), then press up.

In Noel's case you don't have to charge down, just tap down, then tap up, then press D.

You have to already be in her Chain Revolver/Drive stance to do, it though.



deathofevangelion said:


> I wish they would have nerfed him more like make him have no grab ability unless he has almost no health.



You wish they would've nerfed the worst character in the game to make him even worse for the next installment?

Here's an idea - space him so he can't grab you.. He's the most immobile character in the game, it's not hard to hang outside the area where you can limit his options to nearly nothing. If you're getting grabbed repeatedly you're probably doing some really stupid shit, or you just suck at defense in general.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 17, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> You mad           .



yeah my all time vs. Tager record is like 4-109 seriously. I know I saved every Tager win video and I have 4. lol


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Errr, what he means would be, you charge down (hold the stick/pad) in the down position for the set amount of time (usually 1 full second), then press up.
> 
> In Noel's case you don't have to charge down, just tap down, then tap up, then press D.
> 
> ...



I use Noel and Tao and for some reason I have to be close to his dumb ass. I am being a sore loser I admit it lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2010)

Tao can just hit and run him all day. Zip around, do some damage, and zip away from him.. rinse and repeat until the round is over.

Noel has a little bit harder time, but, it's still in her advantage.. Just keep in mind that you never use her C normals with out hit confirming. You can pretty much hang around a distance that limits him to using sledge to get in, which you can punish with CH5B, 3C into 22(B)C loops.. Or if the Tager player's smart enough to not to take that bait you can wiggle your way in and go for 5A pressure to annoy him, and bait 360/720/spinny super and hurt him for it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 17, 2010)

I'll try that. It seems to me every time I get near Tager it's insta grab and slam.


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG HYPE


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Errr, what he means would be, you charge down (hold the stick/pad) in the down position for the set amount of time (usually 1 full second), then press up.
> 
> In Noel's case you don't have to charge down, just tap down, then tap up, then press D.
> 
> You have to already be in her Chain Revolver/Drive stance to do, it though.



chain revolver/drive stance.  (noob)

Thank god I never try playing SF4 I would be even worse at it


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2010)

You know when you press the "D" button, and she glows, and then after that, if you press other buttons she does different moves, while glowing?

That would be Noel in Chain Revolver/Drive stance.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 18, 2010)

lol I know that But I hate drive spamming Noel  If i was a cheap bastard I could win more. I Cant wait until CS I am spamming Robo Noel Hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2010)

That was directed to Vegitto-Kun.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You know when you press the "D" button, and she glows, and then after that, if you press other buttons she does different moves, while glowing?
> 
> That would be Noel in Chain Revolver/Drive stance.



ah thanks.

Odd thing that happened the first time I played online,  I fought a high level jin(well for its high ) and I won once but then he just raped me so hard that It hurt.  Then he send me a mesage with "welcome to ranked matches" but then he said " just wait for the nus and try not to kill yourself" after asking what he meant, he just went "you will see".

but now that I think about it he was probably talking about V-13 players but I really was like "wtf?nus? " since I didn't know that V-13 also was called nu.

So what do you guys show when people ask you wtf blazblue is

I used this vid which I find just godwin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck9DjeJW7k0&playnext_from=TL&videos=yvkTKpxwpiE[/YOUTUBE]

also GIGANTIC TAGER

And I concluded that BB is pretty much my favorite fighter

FUCK SF, fuck tekken, fuck smash brothers. BB,GG and VF5 ftw


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 20, 2010)

sorry


----------



## bbq sauce (May 20, 2010)

lol V-13 is pronounced Nu-13

The V is actually a roman letter, pronounced "Nu".

She's an annoying character, but, to scrubs, she is nigh unbeatable.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> lol V-13 is pronounced Nu-13
> 
> The V is actually a roman letter, pronounced "Nu".
> 
> She's an annoying character, but, to scrubs, she is nigh unbeatable.



I like using nu myself but for some reason I never lost to one .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEsa-j4b50g&playnext_from=TL&videos=JfilZZgrnsY[/YOUTUBE]

tao = love


----------



## Tokkan (May 21, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> lol V-13 is pronounced Nu-13
> 
> The V is actually a roman letter, pronounced "Nu".
> 
> She's an annoying character, but, to scrubs, she is nigh unbeatable.



It's a Greek letter. Roman letters are Latin letters which are in turn also English, German, French, Spanish, etc letters. Also, it's technically "v", not "V". An uppercase Nu looks like an N.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 21, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> It's a Greek letter. Roman letters are Latin letters which are in turn also English, German, French, Spanish, etc letters. Also, it's technically "v", not "V". An uppercase Nu looks like an N.



Close enough. lol


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 21, 2010)

What's the new song by Kotoko called for Continuum Shift?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2010)

I love this game I honestly do but FUCK YOU ARAKUNE PLAYERS

the bees the fucking bees


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2010)

Arakune is probably my least favorite match up when playing Tager, me and Biscuits had some good ranked matches regardless. 

Running into eachother by chance.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Arakune is probably my least favorite match up when playing Tager, me and Biscuits had some good ranked matches regardless.
> 
> Running into eachother by chance.



I just hate him all the time.

I hope they nerf his ass badly

and up noel alot :ho


----------



## Koroshi (May 23, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just hate him all the time.
> 
> I hope they nerf his ass badly
> 
> and up noel alot :ho



They did Nerf Arakune in CS.

Don't know about Noel though.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 23, 2010)

From what i read on dustloop Noel is a mixed bag. Some good some bad. My guess she will balance to be similar to before.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 23, 2010)

arakune nerfed?

excellent.

Who here plays it on the 360 I need me some competition


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> They did Nerf Arakune in CS.
> 
> Don't know about Noel though.



She lost a lot of shit.

6C>throw wiff>6C is no more, but, she still gets high damage via 22B~C into22C loops.

2D is no longer over head (retarded).

6B prorates more.

6A starts ups slower, WIFFS CROUCHING OPPONENTS (biggest bullshit IMO)

Air throw has more start/recovery.. yomi air throws aren't as good of an option

jA and jC both had start up increased 

28D has longer recovery, can't combo from it with out meter midscreen anymore

22C has more recovery (still loop-able) but it scales more

On the plus side, her 236 specials improved, and some of her shittier drive moves are improved, as well as getting an air 6D, that works kinda like a dive kick?

From a CT standpoint, this sounds horrible.

But, from a CS standpoint, where most-everybody got nerfed, she still holds her own.. Gameplan is still the same, rushdown pressure, hit confirm to some damage.. or run some gimmicky mix up shit that doesn't work because mixups don't work in BB.


----------



## Koroshi (May 24, 2010)

lulz.

6A whiffing on crouching characters.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> She lost a lot of shit.
> 
> 6C>throw wiff>6C is no more, but, she still gets high damage via 22B~C into22C loops.
> 
> ...


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 25, 2010)

I think most of the balancing was good from what I saw, but not enough was done.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> arakune nerfed?
> 
> excellent.
> 
> Who here plays it on the 360 I need me some competition



Me. 

Just bought it today.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 26, 2010)

I have it but you will have to msg me or I won't get on been RDR and SF4 lately


----------



## LayZ (May 26, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Who here plays it on the 360 I need me some competition


I'm on 360, but I've been on SSF4 exclusively lately.


----------



## C. Hook (May 27, 2010)

Arakune is apparently still very good; he's just not borken, like he used to be.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I love this game I honestly do but FUCK YOU ARAKUNE PLAYERS
> 
> the bees the fucking bees



Bees are fun to spam at Tager...

But not fun to see when playing Tager. 

The horrors of playing both characters.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 27, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I'm on 360, but I've been on SSF4 exclusively lately.



Same here for the most part


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Me.
> 
> Just bought it today.



He asked for competition.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2010)

Aw, it's you again. 

Let me guess, you and your little toy stick?


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2010)

Envy is unbecoming of you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2010)

DEM DOUBLE BELIAL EDGE COMBOS


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2010)

The game is still boring to watch.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 28, 2010)

More new Story Mode characters. This time, we get to see someone who has already been referenced.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Relius Clover_ and _Phantom

_



			
				Suzaku from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> Relius Clover
> CV: Junichi Suwabe
> Wears a purple mantle and a half-mask, with quaffed hair and a small  beard.
> A member of the NOL known as the Puppeteer.
> ...


----------



## Wu Fei (May 29, 2010)

12 new playable characters and i'll be interested again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 29, 2010)

fuck too many playable characters. I prefer 10 good characters instead of 30 characters that are semi clones.

like pretty much every fucking character in SF4 that are HADOKEN HADOKEN HADOKEN

Bleh


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 29, 2010)

the roster is till small compared to other fighters.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> arakune nerfed?
> 
> excellent.
> 
> Who here plays it on the 360 I need me some competition


He still has some 9800+ dmg combos, they're just more situational and without curse he kinda sucks.


(ps3 here )


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> He still has some 9800+ dmg combos, they're just more situational and without curse he kinda sucks.
> 
> 
> (ps3 here )



without curse he's the worst character in the game. Depending on your execution level though, you can turn almost any random hit into 100% curse.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> without curse he's the worst character in the game. Depending on your execution level though, you can turn almost any random hit into 100% curse.


Which is like how he was in CT, only, he owned without curse also .


----------



## bbq sauce (May 29, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck too many playable characters. I prefer 10 good characters instead of 30 characters that are semi clones.
> 
> like pretty much every fucking character in SF4 that are HADOKEN HADOKEN HADOKEN
> 
> Bleh



CS only added 2 more characters, 1 more for console.. that's only 3 more from CT.

All the other new characters FU posts are Story characters.. Not playable ones.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2010)

Well, they did add a bunch of stuff to a lot of existing characters so there's like half a cast worth of characters that plays somewhat to a lot different than they did in CT.

(poor poor Rachel......this is not a land for old lolis)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2010)

So we finally get a glimpse into Relius


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 29, 2010)

Mmmm brushing up my noel learned quite bit of new moves.

I need moar people from here to battle against


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 1, 2010)

Today I fought a guy that did that infinite combo thing tager can do with his magnetism

FUCKERS


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 1, 2010)

AFAIK, there are no infinites, likelihood is either,
A) you didn't tech
B) you were tech'ing into colliders and getting reset into new combos


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2010)

If the hit counter changes color, it means you missed the tech and should feel bad.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate Tager


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 2, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Tager



Blasphemy, bitch.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 2, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Tager



The only thing to dislike about him is his ability to wreck your face for big mistakes or being predictable. Just play him safe and he gets shut down.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 2, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> If the hit counter changes color, it means you missed the tech and should feel bad.



(feels bad) I am such a noob :ho

well I somehow fought him again immediatly after the first fight. I managed to avoid it quite abit but I still lost in the third battle.

I raged


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2010)

First proper gameplay footage of μ-12-, theme included.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2010)

I saw it on DL.

She doesn't seem broken, why is she banned again ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> I saw it on DL.
> 
> She doesn't seem broken, why is she banned again ?



Only reason she could be banned is because she's a console exclusive character, meaning she's not balanced to fit in with the arcade cast a.k.a she's probably broken.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2010)

DEM LAZERS

Definitely looks hard to play


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 12, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Only reason she could be banned is because she's a console exclusive character, meaning she's not balanced to fit in with the arcade cast a.k.a she's probably broken.



Yeah I guess so after watching the vid again.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 12, 2010)

Only time will tell, I suppose. It seems that you have to unlock her (based on her absence from the default character select screen and the fact that one of the game's trophies/achievements is simply to select her), so if she does end up being illegal for tournament play, it'll be an easily remedied situation, at least.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

I have been pathetically wondering, that move that allows you to break out of combos.

How and what is the system behind it.

I sometimes do it, don't really know how and it only works once in a fight.

Oh yes I accidently broke a controller out of rage after playing against jin and ragna players for a hour.

fuckers.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 17, 2010)

The Burst mechanic is different depending on whether you're playing Calamity Trigger or Continuum Shift. I know you're playing Calamity Trigger, but I'll detail both just for future reference.

In both iterations, Burst is activated by pressing A+B+C+D.

Calamity Trigger uses the _Barrier Burst_ system, aka the dumbest Burst system. You can Burst once a round, and what it does varies depending on whether you're in hit stun, block stun or neutral and how much Barrier you have.

There are three grades of Barrier Burst, Gold (100% Barrier), Green (50-99% Barrier), Blue (0-49% Barrier).

In the case of a defensive Burst (a Burst activated during hit or block stun), the higher the grade, the faster the Burst, and therefore the harder to react to. In the case of an offensive Burst (any time you're in a neutral position), there's no speed difference and they're all pretty slow, but if the opponent blocks a green or gold Burst, it will push the Guard Libra in the attacker's favour (or deplete the opponent's Barrier if they're Barrier Guarding) by 50% and 200%, respectively. Basically, if you block an offensive gold Burst, you will Barrier Crash (a fancy term for getting Guard Crushed). You cannot be killed by being combo'd from a Burst, however, whether it be on hit or via Barrier Crash.

There are other nuances between the differing qualities of Burst, but I won't get into that.

Regardless of how you use it, activating Barrier Burst depletes all of your Barrier for that round, thereby putting you in DANGER status for the rest of the round. While in DANGER status, you take 50% extra damage from all attacks. For this reason, most people will only Burst when they're about to be killed (or the moment a talented Carl player so much as touches them). Because of this, punishing a Burst becomes somewhat trivial, and with the added damage from DANGER status, you will be murdered if you are punished for it.

Continuum Shift uses the _Break Burst_ system. You get one stock at the beginning of the match, which carries over to following rounds if left unused. You gain a second stock if and when you lose your first round.

Nothing to do with Barrier this time (meaning no more DANGER status for activating Burst, hooray), just defensive (green) and offensive (gold), just like Guilty Gear. Defensive Bursts halve your maximum Guard Primer count for that round, rounded down. Offensive Bursts are still slower, but now they launch the opponent on hit, giving you an opportunity to combo. These combos can end the round. That's it.

Edit: Oh, and you need a Break Burst stock to Astral Heat.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> DEM LAZERS
> 
> Definitely looks hard to play



There's no hard to play when it comes to this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> The Burst mechanic is different depending on whether you're playing Calamity Trigger or Continuum Shift. I know you're playing Calamity Trigger, but I'll detail both just for future reference.
> 
> In both iterations, Burst is activated by pressing A+B+C+D.
> 
> ...



Sooo basically I should never burst at all since its just stupid because you go instant danger.

Now I also know what the danger means.

But is there a difference between barrier blocking and normal blocking because I do sometimes see the opponents blocking with a barrier looking thing but I never do it.

Also, I fought a fellow noel player, had a AWESOME fight but his noel was EXTREMELY well cellshaded compared to the normal noel. so honestly. is this a color choice or what?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Sooo basically I should never burst at all since its just stupid because you go instant danger.


Well, if you're going to die otherwise, there's no harm in it. You won't get punished for it every time... hell, online I'd be surprised if anyone punished you at all.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> But is there a difference between barrier blocking and normal blocking because I do sometimes see the opponents blocking with a barrier looking thing but I never do it.


Barrier Guard has added pushback and prevents Guard Libra from fucking you up (any move that'd take a bite out of the Guard Libra takes a smaller bite out of the Barrier Gauge instead). You're in block stun for a frame longer, but that's pretty much nothing.

There are also many grounded anti-airs that can only be blocked in the air by Barrier Guarding.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Also, I fought a fellow noel player, had a AWESOME fight but his noel was EXTREMELY well cellshaded compared to the normal noel. so honestly. is this a color choice or what?


Yeah, that's one of the DLC colours. It's actually from Continuum Shift, where every character has that deep shadow look as their final colour.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2010)

Rhys you gonna import the Japanese Version, right?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got the U.S. version on pre-order, although I may change it up if it gets to me enough that one day I just randomly shout out "Fuck Story Mode!"

I will rinse the hell out of it as soon as I get it though, I'm still salty from having to use that MadCatz Xbox pad for that tourney in Manchester, and I'm looking to wreck some people at SVB 20-X (provided I can actually make it this time *grumble*).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> There's no hard to play when it comes to this game.



Could be worse, learning curve could be Tekken level....but still using Nu to troll was easier that I thought


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Could be worse, learning curve could be Tekken level....but still using Nu to troll was easier that I thought



Nu doesn't give me that much problems anymore, I fought so many that I know the patterns they follow 

but

JIN 

I HATE THAT ICE BASTARD

dear god I wish I could pull every jin player out of my screen and fucking put them in the freezer, see how they like it


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2010)

It's damn easy to punish Ice Car.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2010)

IB
??????
Profit


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> It's damn easy to punish Ice Car.



even so

FUCK JIN


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2010)

I am currently raging, we don't have that CS DLC


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am currently raging, we don't have that CS DLC


CS DLC? What?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2010)

Vegitto have you been smoking again


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Yeah, that's one of the DLC colours. It's actually from Continuum Shift, where every character has that deep shadow look as their final colour.



This. I cant find it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2010)

In CT it's paid DLC


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> In CT it's paid DLC



We dont have the DLC

This sucks


----------



## Tokkan (Jun 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> We dont have the DLC
> 
> This sucks



LOL, if you got the European version, all DLC is included on the disc. The DLC colours just have their own page on colour select.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2010)

And the last new char is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Makoto of all people 

She's DLC. (oh and Nyu is back)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 23, 2010)

Credible source?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 23, 2010)

It's from the latest Famitsu, I'm pretty sure it's legit.

I'm still a bit taken back, if I'm honest. I wasn't really expecting any new characters after μ-12-, at least not through the medium of DLC. I guess I should've been tipped off by Mori's cryptic Twitter messages.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2010)

More Bang fodder, cool.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 23, 2010)

Some early info and speculation from 2ch, translated by Suzaku from Dustloop Forums.



			
				Suzaku said:
			
		

> Seems that Nu will probably be Lambda's unlimited form. At least, that's  what people were saying on 2ch.
> 
> Makoto's Drive is named Impact, and it apparantly looks like Slayer's  Pile Bunker. She can use it to cancel most of her special techniques,  and I think it's saying that it increases in power depending on the  length of her combos, so if you tack it onto the end of a really big  combo, it'll do a lot of damage. She'll apparantly be released in Japan  on August 5th. Can't really verify the claims, so keep that in mind.  Might be someone with a wild imagination or something.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 23, 2010)

It's funny to see Makoto in the roster after how much Tomomi kept saying that she wanted her to be playable ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2010)

Even more furries....

The Nu rage was amazing 

*gets to work on Carl*


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2010)

Makoto. <3


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 23, 2010)

Also...



...don't be surprised if it doesn't end here either.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2010)

I espeically like how her hair frames her face like a boxing helmet.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2010)

Some screens:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 23, 2010)

Me likey more and more


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 23, 2010)

dat tail 

wonder how much like Slayer she is. he was my alt in GG


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

SLAYER?!     D:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 23, 2010)

Some questions answered by Aksys Games.


----------



## trogdororeo (Jun 23, 2010)

Hentai said:


> Hakumen is a good Character. He may be bottom Tier, but he deals a lot damage and can be very awesome.



Thank you. Hakumen's my main, and Ragna+Taokaka are my secondaries.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 24, 2010)

Hakumen is a terrible character in CT. lol

Makoto = Jam?


Biscuits said:


> More Bang fodder, cool.


lawl


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Some questions answered by Aksys Games.


Nothing about the OST? D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Some screens:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



jin getting slammed in the face is pure gold :ho

and makoto is delicious

and I already got the DLC? 

mmm should try it out tonight


----------



## Tokkan (Jun 24, 2010)

- Unlimited Characters in CS


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2010)

Love how DDs are like normal moves now.

Also...Mu....<33333!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

Why is Rachel throwing cows. ._.

xD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2010)

Unlimited characters, now with twice the dumb. Loving it. The random strings of specials and Distortion Drives remind me of those ridiculous, hacked Guilty Gear combo videos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2010)

Why did 1Up tag Sol Badguy in that video?

lol @ some of that shit.. especially unlimited Tsubaki still does no damage.


----------



## Tokkan (Jun 25, 2010)

Zen United (the European publisher for BlazBlue) have posted more Makoto screens... on their Facebook page. Her place on the character select suggests at least one other character, possibly two, being available as DLC.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2010)

Good stuff. ^

I'm digging her cloak. :3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 25, 2010)

makoto is pleasing the furry inside


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> Her place on the character select suggests at least one other character, possibly two, being available as DLC.



Spirit Juice will have a corinary.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 25, 2010)

Meh not fan of Maokoto unless its free I'm not gonna get that dlc , hope later they add Valkenhayn .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Meh not fan of Maokoto unless its free I'm not gonna get that dlc , hope later they add Valkenhayn .



It's not free but it also sorta is since the actual game is 20$ cheaper than normal.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Meh not fan of Maokoto unless its free I'm not gonna get that dlc , hope later they add Valkenhayn .



Yet you probably pay for MW's overpriced map packs and let yourself get ActiJizzed on


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Yet you probably pay for MW's overpriced map packs and let yourself get ActiJizzed on



LoL I'm not fan of fps games and dlc unless they are really good and cheap...so yeah I don't have too much dlc on my hd.



bbq sauce said:


> Bitch costs less than a Whopper and some fries, why you mad?



Why I would be mad? I just said that I don't like the character, it would be more stupid to pay for something I don't like.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 26, 2010)

> Why I would be mad? I just said that I don't like the character, it would be more stupid to pay for something I don't like.


We know so little of how she will play that it's even more stupid to decide upon liking her or not so soon. (and deciding upon liking someone based on looks is even MORE stupid in a game like BB )


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> We know so little of how she will play that it's even more stupid to decide upon liking her or not so soon. (and deciding upon liking someone based on looks is even MORE stupid in a game like BB )



LOL why people get so defensive because I don't like Makoto?

 I never said she sucks or that I wish she never got released ,but imo I find her design repulsive(and I actually like the character design on BB, minus Carl) , I also never liked how she was in the history and from what I read how  it gonna be her  fighting style.. I'm not a fan.

Still I'm not a hater perhaps I would use her sometimes if her dlc comes has a preorder bonus, but pay for her?...not.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 26, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL why people get so defensive because I don't like Makoto?
> 
> I never said she sucks or that I wish she never got released ,but imo I find her design repulsive(and I actually like the character design on BB, minus Carl) , I also never liked how she was in the history and from what I read how  it gonna be her  fighting style.. I'm not a fan.
> 
> Still I'm not a hater perhaps I would use her sometimes if her dlc comes has a preorder bonus, but pay for her?...not.



For the reasons my post mentions mainly. "Too soon to tell" should be everyone's opinion of her.


As for paying, like i said above, the game is 20$ cheaper and i doubt she'll go for more than 5 bucks. Still 15$ cheaper than most ps3/360 games and a whole lot better than them too.


In the storymode her segments were quite hilarious too. I loved her reaction to Carl.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmm, Makoto intrigues me. I might buy that DLC.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind paying in full if they included the OST, but they have no plans for that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 27, 2010)

A lot of the songs were in the CT OST so they probably didn't think it worth it doing another one just for a handful of songs.


Btw, here's the trophie/achievement list.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2010)

Well......shit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2010)

They'll probably release SONG ACCORD #2 with CONTINUUM SHIFT with the console-only tracks included at some point, but yeah, it's not packaged with the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

I am slowly starting to improve. hooray for not getting my ass raped everytime I meet a nu, jin or ragna.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 28, 2010)

JP copy should be here next week sometime.

By the time the U.S release is out, I'll already not give a darn about this shitty series.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh..kinda disappointed. CT's was better.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jun 29, 2010)

Damn 3 month gap between the JP and US release dates and the EU's...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 29, 2010)

CT opening was angsty, emo shit.

CS = fanservice - Tsubaki ass, Litchi bubz, and best of all BANG'S ROCK SOLID ABS


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Here's the
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What?  No Hakumen?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2010)

He was in there.

Around the :40 mark.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> CT opening was angsty, emo shit.
> 
> CS = fanservice - Tsubaki ass, Litchi bubz, and best of all *BANG'S ROCK SOLID ABS*



You could grate cheese on them.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> You could grate cheese on them.



Stinky cheese.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 30, 2010)

Some more early footage of μ-12-, as well as a brief look at Hazama's Mission #09, can be found .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 30, 2010)

Shout outs to playasia for having my copy at my house today when I got off work. Stay gdlk.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2010)

Goddamn. If only Play-Asia.com would send Sony products to Europe.

So, judging from dummy data on the disc, it looks like our last two DLC characters will probably be Platinum the Trinity and Valkenhayn.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh nice    .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 1, 2010)

Valkenhayn~!

Nice. 

In other news, I really like Tsubaki's style. But, fuckin christ, dropped combos from some characters deal more damage than her full combos. -________-


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 1, 2010)

Tsubaki's just so... bleh. It's a damn shame.

μ-12-'s Astral Heat



All Astral Heats now play _"HAKIRA no SORA he Izanaedo"_ on hit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 1, 2010)

**


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 1, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Tsubaki's just so... bleh. It's a damn shame.
> 
> μ-12-'s Astral Heat
> 
> ...


I didn't watch what happened, but her AF sounds badass. The song also sounds badass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 1, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Tsubaki's just so... bleh. It's a damn shame.
> 
> μ-12-'s Astral Heat
> 
> ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2010)

Vampire Butler for great justice (KISHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA) and fuck looks like I'm running Six characters now

Not to mention Tsubaki's charge time is kinda balls


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 1, 2010)

It depends how it's used. You choose between oki and keeping pressure, and charging. After the level 0 bnb, you can usually get a stock pretty safely. But, the match resets to neutral, which vs some characters is terrible for her. 

You just gotta pick your poison, basically. With 1-2 stocks she gets pretty sick combos, and some actual damage. Problem being, once you knock them away and get the stock, you might never hit them again. Or ou can keep the pressure up, but, the pay out for landing hits with no meter is only like 1700 damage.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It depends how it's used. You choose between oki and keeping pressure, and charging. After the level 0 bnb, you can usually get a stock pretty safely. But, the match resets to neutral, which vs some characters is terrible for her.
> 
> You just gotta pick your poison, basically. With 1-2 stocks she gets pretty sick combos, and some actual damage. Problem being, once you knock them away and get the stock, you might never hit them again. Or ou can keep the pressure up, but, the pay out for landing hits with no meter is only like 1700 damage.



I see your point


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Onslaught + Estrogen


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2010)

I meant it as in stop wasting your time with her and play Bang.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't like Bang D:

Probably just gonna stay Jin.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

...you just lost major manpoints.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

VALKENHAYM AS PLAYABLE CHAR? DDDDD:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 2, 2010)

Sword of Doom, so godlike.

Daisuke Ishiwatari, stay godlike.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

They need to get Alucard/AC Sol seiyuu for Valkenhaym. That would be so bad ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> ...you just lost major manpoints.



Jin got that pretty boy swag.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Jin got that pretty boy swag.



That's like...the exact opposite though. At least 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he and Tsubaki get it on


, his only saving grace in CS.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2010)

At least he's not playing Carl 

I'm sticking with my suit of SEI SEI SEI SEI and MUGEN


----------



## trogdororeo (Jul 3, 2010)

From what I see Hakumen is top tier in CS which is where he belongs. I'm sticking with him once again. Also psyched to give Hazama a spin.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Jin got that pretty boy swag.



This....right here...is my....new Iiiiice Car.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2010)

PLATINA IN ALL HER GLORY 


FYI Valk's portrait is on there

Courtesy of an acquaintance


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 3, 2010)

loli-vampire vs loli-magic girl eh?

It's so obvious now that the silhouette in Makoto magazine scans had a heart-shaped staff


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 3, 2010)

trogdororeo said:


> From what I see Hakumen is top tier in CS which is where he belongs. I'm sticking with him once again. Also psyched to give Hazama a spin.



No. No he is not.

Bang
Litchi
Ragna

Are a tier above him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2010)

Where's Hazama?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2010)

He's A tier IIRC, same as Hakumen


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 3, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> He's A tier IIRC, same as Hakumen



Nah, that's Carl.

Hazama's B tier.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 3, 2010)

Character select art for the DLC characters, as well as their Drive symbols.


*Spoiler*: _Character Select Art_ 









*Spoiler*: _Drive Symbols_


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh cool.

Valkenhayn


----------



## trogdororeo (Jul 4, 2010)

Valkenhyn is going to be great, but every time I see Makoto's squirrel tail I want to make a bad joke about how much she'd like my nuts . Is there any idea if there will be more dlc characters after these? I want to see Relius Clover and Jubei.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

PILE BUNKAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 4, 2010)

someone managed to find the DLC character themes on the disc. 

(Youtube, so they may get taken down)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Colour me motherfuckin' HYPE


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2010)

Ishiwatari's so good.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 4, 2010)

Great how the dlc characters are so different a  furry , badass olman and a loli .



C_Akutabi said:


> someone managed to find the DLC character themes on the disc.
> 
> (Youtube, so they may get taken down)



Great additions ! luvd the three themes  .


----------



## LayZ (Jul 4, 2010)

trogdororeo said:


> I want to see Relius Clover and Jubei.


They're probably saving them for the next game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn, Valk's hair is longer than even mine!


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh wow.

Story mode's a mindfuck.

and I hope Valkenhayn's not bottom-tier.


----------



## trogdororeo (Jul 4, 2010)

LayZ said:


> They're probably saving them for the next game.



Yeah, that's what I figured. 

On another note, from what I have been able to gather they've only announced a relase date for Makoto, and she will come with a challenge mode (similar to SF4), and some kind of tutorial mode. I take that to mean these characters will be released seperately with Makoto being first? Any idea when the other two will be released?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

I'mma rape bitches with Valkenhayn and Hazama.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been reading that Valk may be a werewolf after all...that would make sense...and own .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

Rape. Bitches.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEnKMEUUYNg[/YOUTUBE]


Full opening song.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2010)

Any news on when the game will be dubbed?


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 4, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Any news on when the game will be dubbed?



27th of this month IIRC.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Any news on when the game will be dubbed?



Screw them dubs.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 4, 2010)

Live stream with everyone's favourite Arakune lamer Biscuits on commentary.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Live stream with everyone's favourite Arakune lamer Biscuits on commentary.



Every time i see hazama do those charged greenish moves i'm all like "purty colorzzz :33:33:33", love that emerald tone these moves have.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Screw them dubs.



Those were awesome dubs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah the dub is pretty good, hope the feature of two characters in different languages returns, that was really cool.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Earlier today i was watching a review of CT for old times sake and it had a part of the storymode with them dubs....Tao went from adorable to cringe-worthy and Ragna was just average which is incredibly inferior to Kyon the bloodedge whom i'm used to. It was like a crappy anime dub lol.

Oh and Bang sounds way too young, it all just sounds wrong on multiple levels really.


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh and Bang sounds way too young, it all just sounds wrong on multiple levels really.



That's funny because Bang's English VA is 52 years old.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> That's funny because Bang's English VA is 52 years old.



Well, we can assume he doesn't speak with his natural voice...or he just sounds too young. It could always be the guidance he received that was faulty.


He's too high-pitch and not nearly manly enough.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

Bang's voice was perfect.  He sounded noble, idealistic, yet comical at the same time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Bang's voice was perfect.  He sounded noble, idealistic, yet comical at the same time.



Bang isn't noble, he doesn't bathe and wears a fundoshi for crying out loud lol.

He's like Naruto fused with Kamina and he doesn't sound epic at all in english.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Litchi's at it again


*Spoiler*: __ 











and we thank her for it


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2010)

Tsubaki cosplaying.

lulz.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Litchi's at it again


Oh, Litchi.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Bang isn't noble, he doesn't bathe and wears a fundoshi for crying out loud lol.
> 
> He's like Naruto fused with Kamina and he doesn't sound epic at all in english.



Personal hygiene and fashion sense has nothing to do with nobility.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2010)

oh dear lord valken's theme is awesome.


I wonder if the european versions of the new game will have makoto already in the game


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Live stream with everyone's favourite Arakune lamer Biscuits on commentary.



If I woulda stayed both days you guys coulda had my commentary with him.

That is if he ever forgives me for not being Spanish lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Personal hygiene and fashion sense has nothing to do with nobility.


Nope, nobility in anime and BB is basically Rachel, all about petty little routines and arrogance. She actually comments on his sweatyness during one of the storymodes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2010)

Tao's win quote vs Bang in the arcade ver of CT was "Tao doesn't like sweatty things".


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope, nobility in anime and BB is basically Rachel, all about petty little routines and arrogance. She actually comments on his sweatyness during one of the storymodes.



noble means more than just the social standing you know


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> noble means more than just the social standing you know



Yes and Bang is too humble and modest to take any of those things upon himself.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes and Bang is too humble and modest to take any of those things upon himself.



He's still a pretty noble guy


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> He's still a pretty noble guy



Honorable, there's a slight difference.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Honorable, there's a slight difference.



They're synonyms. close enough


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> They're synonyms. close enough



Honor is one thing, nobility is another. The samurai were honorable and the emperor and his crew were noble.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Like I said, noble means more and applies to more than just the class. I don't disagree that the nobility were noble. But the term's become more broad than that. You also can't just apply honorable to samurai. Honorable behavior can be found in many walks of life. Even nobles can have an honor code and act on it. Not to mention what's considered honorable depends on the culture

And technically, the samurai were a military nobility in their society, now that I think about it, so they'd be noble by your definition.

But I digress: I like the changes they made to the Story Mode. It was annoying to have to lose every-time to get 100%. Not to mention the joke endings all look awesome (especially Ragna's)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2010)

Shout outs to henaki hands.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 5, 2010)

Tao was always annoying JP or EN, it doesn't matter


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Tao was always annoying JP or EN, it doesn't matter



Nah, her seiyuu is Chiwa Satou, she's beyond adorable in JP.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant wait to get CS.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, her seiyuu is Chiwa Satou, she's beyond adorable in JP.



Nah, she was beyond annoying in both voices. 

Though I have to admit, less gyrating in the JP version simply cause I'm more used to it due to anime and have learned to ignore it. 

I'm still deciding if I even want to buy the next version. I sporadically play it and the scene is pretty much dead around here (unless I go to -cons).


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2010)

Tao's dub was awesome.  That is all.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

Shout out to Davey for the donation, you sir are godlike. I'll send the Buns and Jerky once you let me know where I'm sending shit too.

Shout out to those who tuned in to the stream and my shit talk.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 6, 2010)

I heard like 2 commentators. Was that you saying "Rachel is garbage now. Just play Bang!" ? I seriously lol'ed and said that had to be you, no doubt about it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2010)

You and your fucking honeybuns, man. The shittalk on Tao was hilaroius


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha ha of course that was me. You guys should of said something so I could of gave ya'll shout outs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2010)

So Platina's drive is called Angelica and Valk's drive is called...wait for it...wait for it...Lycanthropy (which derives from the greek words of wolf and man) so yeah, he's a werewolf for sure now .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuckin' noice. I can live with that. I just hope his time-theme comes through with ZA WARUDO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2010)

They are making the Butler playable? :33

Awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> They are making the Butler playable? :33
> 
> Awesome.


Yep, those who face him are gonna get served.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2010)

End of Day 1

4.5k off a meterless combo.
5.6k off a meterless Fatal Counter combo.
7.9k off a 100% meter combo that earns the last 50% itself.

Dropped combos reasonably low.

Life is good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Does ragna have any use for his old super any more? It seems RCs and the occasional BK are all he really needs with so many hits in his typical combos.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2010)

If you activate Blood Kain and do a large enough combo to earn the Heat back, a Blood Kain Carnage Scissor makes for a nice combo ender thanks to its minimum damage. Other than that, no. 99% of the time, you should just sit on the meter and wait for an appropriate point to Rapid Cancel.

You could easily go entire rounds and even forget you have meter to play with.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2010)

lol Ragna. Are you playing with your face?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2010)

lol YnK


----------



## trogdororeo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, does anyone know how differently Tao plays in CS? I want to know because she's one of my second mains in CT.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2010)

All she does now is taunt loops.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> lol Ragna. Are you playing with your face?



Wait, you can play BB with your HANDS?!

I'm already on the lolified Dark Magician Girl's bandwagon. He's hoping that, being she's a little girl with a giant weapon, she's this game's May.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Wait, you can play BB with your HANDS?!
> 
> I'm already on the lolified Dark Magician Girl's bandwagon. He's hoping that, being she's a little girl with a giant weapon, she's this game's May.



oh yes would be awesome. 

may was one of my favorites


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I know what seats you two will be taking.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2010)

I just want her to be May so I can do 50%+ off random hits.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

Sure, that's the reason why...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2010)

OVA HEDDO KISSU~


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I just foresee a lot of hearts flying everywhere. She's more like sailor moon anyways, those little feathery things she has on both sides of her waist are directly taken out of one of SM's staffs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

They're still gay as hell.

Also, I should prolly make a DustLoop account. xd


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 7, 2010)

The hearts remind me of Pretty Cure. God, that shitstorm on Circ's stream was awesome


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if she'll have a transformation sequence...maybe in her astral. I can see them making her into an adult in it, boob enlargement included .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

itt why BB has the rep it has


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I just foresee a lot of hearts flying everywhere. She's more like sailor moon anyways, those little feathery things she has on both sides of her waist are directly taken out of one of SM's staffs.



Nah, they already have one console character who plays Starcraft.

If they're going Slayer with Valk, and Jam with the Furry Girl, bet it that this girl will be May-esque, heavy hitting mid range poke character.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 7, 2010)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> End of Day 1
> 
> 4.5k off a meterless combo.
> 5.6k off a meterless Fatal Counter combo.
> ...


Scratch that.

5B, no Counter Hit - 4033 (double Belial Edge), 4335 (dash 5B link)
6B, no Counter Hit - 4041 (crouching opponent), 4246 (dash 5B link)
3C, no Counter Hit - 4709 (double Belial Edge), 5043 (dash 5B link)
2C, no Counter Hit - 4796 (corner only), 4993 (dash 5B link)

Fatal Counter 2C - 5777 (point blank)

I'm ending worlds up in here.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2010)

Faceroll with pride, Rhys.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 8, 2010)

I intend to.

On another note, our first video of Makoto in action.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 8, 2010)

Doesn't play like Slayer.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2010)

The move at the end looked like Jam's 236S~K.. I'm tellin ya'll, Furry Jam in this bitch.

And I'm guessing those funky after image lookin moves are her drives? If she can high/low off them with that fake jump lookin shit into lows and some form of an overhead, she might actually be dope.


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 8, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> The move at the end looked like Jam's 236S~K.. I'm tellin ya'll, Furry Jam in this bitch.
> 
> And I'm guessing those funky after image lookin moves are her drives? If she can high/low off them with that fake jump lookin shit into lows and some form of an overhead, she might actually be dope.



No, her drive is an ability in which she charges up by holding down D and upon release of D she does an attack that does damage scaling with how long D was held down. It has 3 levels and if D is held down too long it the charge can go down a level too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahh.

I rewatched, it seems she has a command run that starts those after-image teleport shits. Maybe the slide is part of it? Or maybe just her 3C.. can't tell yet. She does seem to have Jam style command dash ino follow up.

Hurm. Interesting character.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2010)

i still see no sort of mixup game unless shit can crossup. did CS find ways to keep jump back Barrier block from being the shit?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 8, 2010)

If one option hits high, and one option hits low, and they look relatively similar, what more would you want?

As far as I can tell, though, 7AB or 2AAAAAA are still the best defense options in this game.

1ABC will still break throws, but, if you guess wrong, you lose your throwbreak window for a good deal of time and will get counter thrown.. but you still have like 12 frames to react and break the throw.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 8, 2010)

lol. i guess im spoiled by playing with Carl and Bang.

ultimately, it seems attacking enough to break guard and capitalizing on counters seems to be the way to go. high lows is just eyecandy. less person actually thinks they playing SF4.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> lol. i guess im spoiled by playing with Carl and Bang.
> 
> ultimately, it seems attacking enough to break guard and capitalizing on counters seems to be the way to go. high lows is just eyecandy. less person actually thinks they playing SF4.



You can't break guard in this game like in CT, so that's really not an offensive option. High low is the best mixup since throws are pretty useless. 
Overheads suck against mashers though, since 2a mash beats nearly all overheads in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> You can't break guard in this game like in CT, so that's really not an offensive option. High low is the best mixup since throws are pretty useless.
> Overheads suck against mashers though, since 2a mash beats nearly all overheads in the game.



BEES! BEES!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK YES D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2010)

Fuck the bees 

[YOUTUBE]D8q0-wwdhes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2010)

DEM BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tao's VA announcer announces like a normal human and not like Tao.



I am dissapoint .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 10, 2010)

I thought the same. First I thought they just upped the same one twice by mistake.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 12, 2010)

The hell are you talking?... Chiwa's voice range is DELICIOUS...

who am I kidding I also wanted it to be like Tao...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone up for some CT matches? I feel like getting back into the game. :ho

Quite a bit out of practice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

what system to ya have


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2010)

Playstation 3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Sometimes I think I should just buy the game for both the 360 and PS3


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 13, 2010)

- ZenUnited delivers Makoto footage... with black beat combos, LOL.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2010)

She sure is.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I might main makoto instead of noel when she comes out :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

your S/N?  i'll play ya sometime this week if i have the chance


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

She hits you with her tail in her throw....dawwwww. :33:33


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 13, 2010)

So.. what comes in the limited edition version? O.o


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2010)

A noel nenroid and a drama CD...that's JP-only though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> She hits you with her tail in her throw....dawwwww. :33:33



She is that close to being my main just because of that


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> your S/N?  i'll play ya sometime this week if i have the chance



PSN: PredaconRampage


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> 5B, no Counter Hit - 4033 (double Belial Edge), 4335 (dash 5B link)
> 6B, no Counter Hit - 4041 (crouching opponent), 4246 (dash 5B link)
> ...



I've been playing and I can do 10K+ with Super Jump C cross up starter...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been playing with Tsubaki, and I can do 4k with 2 charge stocks and 50% super meter.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 16, 2010)

Biscuits said:
			
		

> I've been playing and I can do 10K+ with Super Jump C cross up starter...


Nice, is that with Fever Mode activated beforehand, or built up during the combo?

Also, just upped my Blood Kain Fatal Counter damage to 8672 (with 100% meter, I get about 8.1/8.2k if I only spend 50%). Not quite confident enough to go for the 9055 combo yet, but it's a nice combo anyway. I just did the math and Ragna should get about 2100 health back for doing it as well, even after subtracting the amount he loses in Blood Kain. Geez.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2010)

With curse already on.
If I start a combo with either J.C, 2C, 3C or the 6B in the 5A-6B target combo I get 10K + with 2 supers at the end. 

Right now I'm practicing Hima's setup for Cross up Jump C. It's really stupid and I don't see anyone blocking the setup on reaction. Since it's already really ambiguous to begin with plus there's a second cross up that happens after the initial one, lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> With curse already on.
> If I start a combo with either J.C, 2C, 3C or the 6B in the 5A-6B target combo I get 10K + with 2 supers at the end.
> 
> Right now I'm practicing Hima's setup for Cross up Jump C. It's really stupid and I don't see anyone blocking the setup on reaction. Since it's already really ambiguous to begin with plus there's a second cross up that happens after the initial one, lol.



Heh, isn't it true that the fact that a char you like is low tier, only makes you try harder to be good with him? I find that this is why BB is so balanced, it has chars that make you want to try and be good with and the better ones are already somewhat easy to win with that their users won't try as hard as the users of the low tier ones, thus we get an equal spread of wins.

Having been low tier Bang for so long, i doubt i'll change my ways with manly tier Bang (i could win dirt easy in CT 90% of the time anyways)so....watch out, your days of 8-2 matchups have ended my squishy friend .





> Also, just upped my Blood Kain Fatal Counter damage to 8672 (with 100% meter, I get about 8.1/8.2k if I only spend 50%). Not quite confident enough to go for the 9055 combo yet, but it's a nice combo anyway. I just did the math and Ragna should get about 2100 health back for doing it as well, even after subtracting the amount he loses in Blood Kain. Geez.


Hehe, here's what i mean. I know you're thinking of this with a "wow, i own you" mentality, which is perfectly fine since you do. The arakune user however thinks of his combo with a "if i don't do it perfectly every chance i get i'll die for sure" mentality, which is bound to push him to execute just a tiny bit better. It'll all balance out in the end due to tier differences, all other things being equal, which is why BB rocks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> BB is so balanced



Report this post for trolling. y/n?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2010)

BB isn't balanced on paper, sure, that's not the point of my post though.

BB adheres to the player's spirit in a way that balanced itself out on the gameplay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2010)

It's more balanced then most, that's more proper to declare.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 17, 2010)

I know that GG players like GG infinitely more than BB and consider it a better game, but how does this one stack up to CT in terms of balance? I plan on getting this when it releases, damn Canada has rarely any arcades around.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> BB isn't balanced on paper, sure, that's not the point of my post though.
> 
> BB adheres to the player's spirit in a way that balanced itself out on the gameplay.



Son.. No.. not at all. Play Rachel with as much spirit as you want, you will not beat anyone good. Have you even played CS yet?


Sephiroth said:


> It's more balanced then most, that's more proper to declare.


Name one current game. lol

@Sonikku, if you mean is the difference from the bottom to the top as bad, then yes. Litchi, Bang, Ragna are equally above Rachel as Rachel/Ara/Nu were above Tager and Haku in CT.

On the upside, they did fix a few of the system issues that made CT awful, and it has now upgraded to playable.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Son.. No.. not at all. Play Rachel with as much spirit as you want, you will not beat anyone good. Have you even played CS yet?
> 
> Name one current game. lol
> 
> ...



Damn, at least Bang got buffed, I think he deserved it lol.

I'm probably gonna use Ragna and Jin again, because I was best with those two. I'm really excited for Valk, Mak, and Platina. I've been watching vids of Hazama as well and I actually want to try him.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Son.. No.. not at all. Play Rachel with as much spirit as you want, you will not beat anyone good. Have you even played CS yet?


QFT.................unless you're Wuku with his delicious pro strat

But yeah, if you main Rachel you're the ultimate tier whore


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 17, 2010)

It's actually not _quite_ as bad as bbq sauce puts it, but it's still not great. Calamity Trigger had some 7-3, 7.5-2.5 and 8-2 match-ups, in Continuum Shift it only gets as bad as 6.5-3.5. CS Rachel is worthless, on paper not as worthless as CT Tager, but she's considerably less capable of making comebacks. She just needs to outplay the opponent, and that's when you notice the tier disparity.

Hard to outplay with ass.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> It's actually not _quite_ as bad as bbq sauce puts it, but it's still not great. Calamity Trigger had some 7-3, 7.5-2.5 and 8-2 match-ups, in Continuum Shift it only gets as bad as 6.5-3.5. CS Rachel is worthless, on paper not as worthless as CT Tager, but she's considerably less capable of making comebacks. She just needs to outplay the opponent, and that's when you notice the tier disparity.
> 
> Hard to outplay with ass.



This is my point. BB makes you more capable of outplaying people through inspiration, regardless of skill. I know it sounds weird and of course it's not gonna override huge gaps of skill or anything but there's always this little thing pushing you when you really like the char you use which, win or lose, makes the game by far the most enjoyable.


I can see how the GG-only fans would be instinctively offended by BB. It is much simpler and it did throw out a perfectly good thing in order to come in. What they need to see is that the original GG was much worse than the original BB thus who knows what may eventually happen. 


Sure, you can play GGAC+ for ever, great game, you don't even need to worry about BB in the end. If you're having fun and aren't actually feeling left out and forgotten you shouldn't even need to bag on BB for it's unavoidable green-ness.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> This is my point. BB makes you more capable of outplaying people through inspiration, regardless of skill. I know it sounds weird and of course it's not gonna override huge gaps of skill or anything but there's always this little thing pushing you when you really like the char you use which, win or lose, makes the game by far the most enjoyable.



This is still stupid, if you put the work in to your character you can win bad match ups in any game.. It's not like some BB specific shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2010)

Rachel got nerfed, and Lamda got nerfed as well from her Nu counterpart


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2010)

GG is chess and BB is checkers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

PILE-BUNKAH!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 20, 2010)

I like BB better than GG They both are good. anyway Mu + Noel = ass kicking layz and litchi

/end


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 20, 2010)

hahahaha ha


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 20, 2010)

Questions 

Should I get CT or CS? I dont have CT so should I get that first to learn about the story and stuff? Also are there alot of people playing online on the 360? Because I doubt I'll play online much but if it's dead why bother?

I think I'll main Tsubaki~ I have the PC version and I simply love her style.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2010)

Get CS, it makes no sense to get an older version, seeing as everyone worth a damn'll move on. I think BB has more of a PS3 community, given the import and crap, but you should be able to find plenty of 360 folk.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 20, 2010)

So here's a thing I did. A couple of the combos shown are taken from pre-existing combo videos, but doing them myself allowed me to jot down some notes for future reference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2010)

CC is only 17 bucks, cheap ass mofos  get both


----------



## LayZ (Jul 20, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I like BB better than GG They both are good. anyway Mu + Noel = ass kicking layz and litchi
> 
> /end


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Get CS, it makes no sense to get an older version, seeing as everyone worth a damn'll move on. I think BB has more of a PS3 community, given the import and crap, but you should be able to find plenty of 360 folk.



This      .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2010)

If you wanna understand the story (a worthy endeavor) you should rent CT for like a week.


Gameplay-wise though there's no reason to play CT any more, i've stopped playing it for months actually in favor of the local arcade.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 22, 2010)

I swear I shall spam the fuck out of her lol I have so many bad memories of going green and 5th wheel and four winds to last a lifetime.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2010)

Last combo is just retarded. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACojfSvhAeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 22, 2010)

good god!!!


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 22, 2010)

I am so happy they gave Arakune that nerf.

I loved playing him in CT, but got flak for it. Now I actually like him more than I did before, and I feel less cheap playing as him.

Too bad Tager still has some problems... Ah well, I love gadget finger.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2010)

You play BB C.Hook? :33

Ps3 or 360?


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You play BB C.Hook? :33
> 
> Ps3 or 360?



360.

Unfortunately, I'm going cold turkey for a while, since I was reminded CS is getting released soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2010)

4 more days, rock it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcUltJKfEcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah it should be a fun day. I already bought the dlc for the game lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2010)

That Mu icon is sweet as hell.


Don't tell me you bought the dlc you can get by beating the game though lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuck that shit.

I'd rather pay 5-7 dollars then spend 4 hours getting every character's true ending.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Fuck that shit.
> 
> I'd rather pay 5-7 dollars then spend 4 hours getting every character's true ending.



Ditto, it's for the kids and newbs who complained about beating Seth on SF4 lol.

I do like the story though, i'd play it no matter what.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 23, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> That Mu icon is sweet as hell.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you bought the dlc you can get by beating the game though lol.



No lol just the stuff like the colors and icons. I have the money in my fun budget so why not use it lol. I quit smoking over a year ago and since have banked all the money I save from cigarettes. I have bought 2 new TV's multiple fun things lol. Plus my kid needs a copy so yeah i am fine spending 7 bucks.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 23, 2010)

Story Mode is a lot easier to 100% this time round, because you don't have to lose every match as well like you did in Calamity Trigger. It's pretty much just "get all three endings (two for Haku-Men) for each character" with a couple of exceptions.

As for getting Unlimited characters though, I just bought them. I'm not clearing Score Attack with every character. I already one-shotted it with Ragna, but I'd probably rip my hair out trying it with Carl.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the legion mode too I have been playing that on my psp. It's a ton of fun if it's the same.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 23, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> As for getting Unlimited characters though, I just bought them. I'm not clearing Score Attack with every character. I already one-shotted it with Ragna, but I'd probably rip my hair out trying it with Carl.



I tried Score attack with Litchi once in CT (Note that Litchi is by FAR my worst character). 

I think I spent a whole week until I finally gave up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 23, 2010)

I've only beat score attack in CT once with Ragna. After that I swore never to play another BB score attack again.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2010)

I got it on my third try with bang, unlimited ragna was tough but the rest weren't too bad. The cpu rarely techs pink throws for some reason.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 23, 2010)

I've only completed it with Arakune and Tager. I don't know what motivated me to try it with Litchi.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't really tried


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 23, 2010)

I try once a week and fail


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 25, 2010)

Best Astral Heat, hands down.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn, her AH is crazy!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuck the moon, man!


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 25, 2010)

O_o

Uh... Wow. Just wow. 



Final Ultima said:


> Best Astral Heat, hands down.



Eh, I still prefer Tager's and Bang's, but that one is definitely awesome. Much better than Hazama's and Tsubaki's.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Valkenheyn is gonna be pisssed.

No more werewolfy for him XD.


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep, that's BB .


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2010)

Possible new main. :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually like those 3 shades she does the best. There's only one with a hitbox and it seems like the perfect way to showcase DBZ-like afterimages in a functional way.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 25, 2010)

God tuesday can't take come soon enough


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a feeling the same shit will happen this year as with last year. A shortage of copies of BBCS.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I preordered two lol Just in case.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Yeah I preordered two lol Just in case.



So you can price gouge people on Ebay?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 26, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So you can price gouge people on Ebay?



lol no i have 3 kids and they like BB too lol so we play together 

oneupdoe is me
twoupdoe is my son
threeupdoe is my son 
and Taokayli is my daughter lol

No all people do that although I understand why you are angry lol.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 26, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> No all people do that although I understand why you are angry lol.



I'm not angry.  I'm tempted to do it myself.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 26, 2010)

lol  naughty naughty I admit i was tempted when I had 3 Wii's at launch but sadly I couldn't and gave them to the local hospital for the sick kids.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2010)

I should have my 360 copy tomorrow morning so if any of you guys want to play holla at me.
SRG Skeetz is my gamer tag.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm hating so hard because Gamespot says I can't pick it up until Wednesday.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2010)

Serves you right for being a huge GS supporting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2010)

GS says my copy will be in tomorrow


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 26, 2010)

Amazon prime says tomorrow for me Yaya!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 26, 2010)

This will be a week of learning me some bees


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope that GS calls me by Wednesday.  a repeat of last year would have me so salty. I'll just check every other store in the city tomorrow.....


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I've had the import for about 2-3 weeks I'm just getting my NA copy. Since having more setups is always good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Going to see if I can get the game this morning...


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck I called stores last night just to see in case my shipping is late and they said wedsnesday except one wal mart who said blaz what?


----------



## Toreno (Jul 27, 2010)

Gonna see if I can get my copy today. Been waiting for this game.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe I should wait to see if there's any good deals. Why must GS be the only retailer that sells this game in-store.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Maybe I should wait to see if there's any good deals. Why must GS be the only retailer that sells this game in-store.



There's a ton of smaller retail stores that carry the game.
Search for local game stores and give them a call. They usually get the games faster and don't give a darn about selling them days prior to the actual release date.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

Because they won't get checked by the folk that enforce the embargo's. Only major retailers are susceptible to that. And they can get fined heavily for it, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Maybe I should wait to see if there's any good deals. Why must GS be the only retailer that sells this game in-store.



Still waiting for them to get their shipment. They told me that it should arrive sometime today.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2010)

you guys are lucky.

I still have to wait untill october.

and then I have to think

360 or PS3


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2010)

Got my copy, holla at me to get bodied.

SRG SKeetz is my tag.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got mine. 

Time to make Litchi twerk and roll while she works that poll.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Got my copy, holla at me to get bodied.
> 
> SRG SKeetz is my tag.



why the fuck you get it on xbox?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2010)

Because xbox is superior.

are there any webshops that ship to europe.

I am just going to import the PS3 version and get the 360 version when it comes out here.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2010)

Unless you play on a stick, 360 sucks for fighters...and the community is full of people wanting to speak to you when you play. On ps3 you rarely find people with mics, which is what i prefer when i play online. If someone wants to communicate, an IM between rounds is sufficient and has proven perfect for informative talks.

Btw, got mine too, time to bang up the online .





> why the fuck you get it on xbox?


To affirm his belief that everyone who plays BB is a scrub.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2010)

Dreikoo, what's your psn?

relevant:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkOBi22ro3U&feature=sub&videos=-Kw4_n94U_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2010)

My psn is dreikoo, both on NF and on the psn "dreiko" were taken...go figure lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 27, 2010)

So everywhere I called says the game comes out tomorrow. SMH @ Canada. A couple Best Buys even said they don't know when the game is supposed to come out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you guys having french manual shenanigans again?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol I need somebody from america to buy it for me and ship it here

all the webshops don't ship PS branded games to europe

help a fellow BB fan out.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> So everywhere I called says the game comes out tomorrow. SMH @ Canada. A couple Best Buys even said they don't know when the game is supposed to come out.


I don't think BB is selling it lol..they didn't with CT.

edit: Take that back, I see it on their site. Backordered atm.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID IT HAVE TO BE A SQUIRREL GIRL DDDDD:



Squirrel Girl is the most powerful character in Mahvel Comics, so it makes sense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Unless you play on a stick, 360 sucks for fighters...and the community is full of people wanting to speak to you when you play. On ps3 you rarely find people with mics, which is what i prefer when i play online. If someone wants to communicate, an IM between rounds is sufficient and has proven perfect for informative talks.
> 
> Btw, got mine too, time to bang up the online .To affirm his belief that everyone who plays BB is a scrub.



I for some reason really suck with the arcade sticks


and I have just ordered the game :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I for some reason really suck with the arcade sticks



Lol           nub.


----------



## SolidBoss (Jul 27, 2010)

I want the game really bad but im from europe


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2010)

Being able to hit training mode while waiting for matches is too good.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 28, 2010)

and I just got reminded of the fact that double BE combos are easy mode


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Beginner mode doesn't let you barrier burst. Anything you say hinting at is being broken hints at you being a noob. 


> Lol nub.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 28, 2010)

Today today today today ...... Today.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Today today today today ...... Today.



Ghyahah...hahah..kheheheh!

(translation in Arakune )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol           nub.



1. I always played with controllers so its normal that I suck while using a arcade stick + I always found them overpriced for a square box with some buttons and a stick. 



SolidBoss said:


> I want the game really bad but im from europe



import it.

I will hopefully have it next week.

then il rape all :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll be on for most of the day getting my matchup EXP up. If any of you guys want to get hit with 10K Combos let me know...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 1. I always played with controllers so its normal that I suck while using a arcade stick + I always found them overpriced for a square box with some buttons and a stick.



Lol 'tard bullshit.

Get a stick and get used to it. Nothing will work for you from the get go. And way to show how ignorant you are, champ. For the quality you get in a TE stick, it is well worth the price of 3 controllers, because it'll outlast them all. The Japanese parts are made to stand up to abuse in arcades. Not to mention the freedom of movement your wrist, elbow and shoulder versus your thumb is way higher.

But ya know, feel free to remain paedo scrub. :3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lol 'tard bullshit.
> 
> Get a stick and get used to it. Nothing will work for you from the get go. And way to show how ignorant you are, champ. For the quality you get in a TE stick, it is well worth the price of 3 controllers, because it'll outlast them all. The Japanese parts are made to stand up to abuse in arcades. Not to mention the freedom of movement your wrist, elbow and shoulder versus your thumb is way higher.
> 
> But ya know, feel free to remain paedo scrub. :3



I played with sticks once in a while at a friends house. I am just faster using my thumb on a controller than on a stick. I know that I will improve using a stick if I stick to it. But I just find it too expensive to purchase for the few fighters I play. 

I also blame belgium having like one or two still running arcades which are on the other side of the country



Biscuits said:


> I'll be on for most of the day getting my matchup EXP up. If any of you guys want to get hit with 10K Combos let me know...



lol no thx. I would probably break the controller out of frustration :ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2010)

Called again, apparently CS got delayed again just like with CT last year. Canada fails so hard, lol.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh Canada.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

LMAO, Ragna got called a p*d*p**** in this game.

I'm happy for ever now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2010)

How is everyone liking the game so far?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> How is everyone liking the game so far?



I'll answer once i'm done wiping my TV from all the things inadvertently emitted from my person. 


I'm stuck in playing the storymode parts now, not even gone online once. I feel that this should have been released sooner, just one summer month won't be nearly enough.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2010)

Gonna upload a few replays of mine I recorded earlier. 

I got my shit down for the most part, just have to learn matchups . I still get blown up by Ragna's 6B and GH...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you run into any good Hazama players yet Biscuits?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL I play against the best 1 in the country all the time.

Vids.



I'll be recording with an HD camera from now on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2010)

Yo, since when did you play Kid Viper on the regular?

>_>


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn.. that was after I left that night or another day?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOL I play against the best 1 in the country all the time.
> 
> Vids.
> 
> ...



I hate fighting against arakune but for some reason I really want to fight against you . 

I will still rage though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> LOL I play against the best 1 in the country all the time.
> 
> Vids.
> 
> ...



That Bang made me sad, abusing online pink throws like that lmao. He was using 3C and bursting as though this was CT too.


That Ragna was clearly not a match though, random ID while doing rushdown is bad for your health. He at least knew how to combo with Jin...though you got hit by that 2D way more than you should for some reason. 


It seems you've gotten the basic uber loop down though, that's great .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2010)

i am on a roll today 8 straight wins against level 50+. I am strangely pleased. 

Then came the fucking tagers.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> CT-playing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Lol, hate it when that happens. Barrier usage was the first thing i learned as Bang. If you don't do it right you get murdered in FRKZ.
> 
> 
> That blackbeat combo into the pink command throw against that sucky bang would have pissed me off too XD.



Pffff I am not as lucky as you guys.

next week I will join CS.

It is sad nobody here plays CT on the 360 anymore

I want a good match


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried the challenges in CS. Some of them are ridiculously impossible!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Eh, some people do harder combos than those lol.

Some are harder than others too. Bang's for example seemed too simple, i can do a 7k off of a counter J4C and they barely gave us a 5k for his tenth one.


Here, compare this: 

to this :  (about one minute in)


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2010)

i guess i just suck


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Read my edit, oh and don't worry about it, just train and they'll eventually click.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2010)

Amazing! so playing the game and training many times over can get you that far?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2010)

Hirako said:


> Amazing! so playing the game and training many times over can get you that far?


And even further, i've seen an even better variation that is rachel only that did nearly 8k...but looked so much cooler lol.


The main goal is to have fun, the better you get the more fun you have, which makes you train more and play even better, a little bit at a time.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got back. This random store downtown had so much in stock, but for 10 dollars more. I decided hey, it's better to pay a bit extra rather than wait half a month only to still not get it. So, now I'm a happy customer that can't wait to put the disc into my PS3, but I have to wait until my brothers are finished playing NBA 2K10. Oh well.

PSN is in sig.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 28, 2010)

living the dream


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 28, 2010)

just beat true ending  wasn't it true that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 tao, ragna, and noel were supposed to team up? but i don't see noel anywheres


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2010)

For anyone who'd like to play me via PSN note that you have to set the game back ver. 1.00 until the 5th of next month.

I have the JP version and the 1.01 patch won't be available until then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2010)

Last night was the first time I enjoyed fighting jin.

I finally met a guy that doesn't go

icecar lol icecar lol icecar lol icecar lol X500

litchi was fun too. those boobs man.

And fuck the power of magnetism


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 29, 2010)

Jin seems less spammy now. Had much fun laser spamming Mu last night yay! I think they improved Noel despite what some think, Tao is great and bang OMG lol love bang now. Lambda is cheap like Nu Gonna work on some achievements and the challenges today. So much to do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2010)

noel is better? pek


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Noel is nerfed a whole lot, she has good damage but is too risky and gimmicky. Her 2D is not an overhead, her haida loop changed. She's fun and quick and her new 5C rocks though.





> Jin seems less spammy now. Had much fun laser spamming Mu last night yay! I think they improved Noel despite what some think, Tao is great and bang OMG lol love bang now. Lambda is cheap like Nu Gonna work on some achievements and the challenges today. So much to do.


Bang got fixed now, he's pretty much the same, only his combos hit people now .

Btw, i hope you're kidding on that Lambda comment or you just lost all of your credibility...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2010)

Lambda is good not stupid. She still wrecks Arakune pretty bad though. 
Noel is meh, she's more gimmicky now but still does good damage. 
Bang is retarded, he does whatever he wants when he wants. Bang never has to block, ever. You either mash 5A or 2D, both are legit since this game is so fucking scrubby.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Lambda is good not stupid. She still wrecks Arakune pretty bad though.
> Noel is meh, she's more gimmicky now but still does good damage.
> Bang is retarded, he does whatever he wants when he wants. Bang never has to block, ever. You either mash 5A or 2D, both are legit since this game is so fucking scrubby.



Lambda is ok and has an epic corner loop. She is NOT cheap or good like Nu though, she's mid tier at best.


As a Ct bang, i still just daifunka instead of blocking, i didn't block much back then you see .

I actually love ashura, it can combo dudes that are directly above you, the one spot i hated having foes at. Jins spamming jB hate this.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2010)

If they're above just do 2D, even I know that and I don't play Bang.
2D is the best Anti-air until people start baiting it and you get punished hard, but then you just do 5A instead, lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

2D's range sometimes it a problem. Also to follow it up you need to SJ against some chars which if they get hit by it while already airborne, they'll be completely out of range even if you SJ.

I'm not saying that i don't use it as anti-air, just not as an anti-air/anti-mixup when they're directly above you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2010)

hit training mode and practice it. 2D is too good to not use in that situation.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

I never said i couldn't do it, i'm just saying that ashura is situationally better during such mixups due to hitbox and range problems that you can't do anything about.

Hell, you had to SJ to hit Jin in CT after a 2D also.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 29, 2010)

after I get CS I guess I will try and get hold of a american PSN card.

I want makoto :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy a 20$ one so you can get Valk too. Trust me, he'll own.

We also get his theme in the normal game during one of the Kokonoe episodes. Howling Moon is epppppic .


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 29, 2010)

I just Hate NU! lol  too many bad memories of long nights against very good Nu's I went 0-21 once against a NU player.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2010)

Why does this game seem more strict on timing then CT? In challenge mode it seems more difficult for me to do some simple SJC combos that I know I've done plenty of times in CT.

Also, Hazama is fun as hell, so is Lambda. Ragna feels stupid easy. Tsubaki is beginner mode with no damage, I don't like CS Jin  and I haven't tried everyone else yet. I still want to try bang to see how stupid he is, and Hakumen because it's fuckin Hakumen.

Hazama will take time to learn.

Edit: Also, in Ragna's joke ending, valley-girl Nu had me doubled over. 

Edit2: For most of Hazama's bnb combos there's a dash in there before the 5C > 2C such as:

5B > 3C > 214D~C > *(Dash)* 5C > 2C > 4D~A > 4D~D > j.214B#

For some reason I can never get this dash to come out, so I just don't do it and just go straight into the 5C > 2C and the combo still works. Is the dash necessary? I need to do it for the challenge mode combos


----------



## Red (Jul 29, 2010)

Got it on the release day, just got around to playing CS. Having us pay for new characters is a dick move.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Why does this game seem more strict on timing then CT? In challenge mode it seems more difficult for me to do some simple SJC combos that I know I've done plenty of times in CT.
> 
> Also, Hazama is fun as hell, so is Lambda. Ragna feels stupid easy. Tsubaki is beginner mode with no damage, I don't like CS Jin  and I haven't tried everyone else yet. I still want to try bang to see how stupid he is, and Hakumen because it's fuckin Hakumen.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's always necessary, ie, if you do it point blank like in training mode, but, you probably will if you hit 5B from further away. If you can't get the dash out, though, you're probably doing it to early. Just do 214D~C then hold 6. You can see where he recovers when he starts walking to give you a feel as to where to input the dash. This way, rather having to make an adjustment everytime you start the combo, you just do the dash everytime and always get it.

And I think I actually like CS Jin better. They took away the stuff that was just stupid.. like being +22 frames after j236D and the retarded priority of jB/5B and replaced it with one of the best air normals in the game, more advantage on 6B, and my favorite change AUTO BREAK ICE. I swear to God, there were so many times my ice resets backfired because fools didn't shake it fast enough.. Now my resets are guaranteed.

The only thing I really miss is the 2B5B gatling.. having to go straight into 2B5C makes shit like 623B hit confirms riskier.. but, it got replaced by 5B2B to keep them from jumping after 5B on block, which improves 5B for tick throws and stagger strings.. so it's all good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Breaking ice was the one thing that bugged me about Jin, the ice cars never annoyed me but mashing through the ice threw my concentration.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2010)

Finally got the game a few hours ago. 

PSN: cjkira7168


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 29, 2010)

Red said:


> Got it on the release day, just got around to playing CS. Having us pay for new characters is a dick move.



Considering the price of the game is damn cheap.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't think it's always necessary, ie, if you do it point blank like in training mode, but, you probably will if you hit 5B from further away. If you can't get the dash out, though, you're probably doing it to early. Just do 214D~C then hold 6. You can see where he recovers when he starts walking to give you a feel as to where to input the dash. This way, rather having to make an adjustment everytime you start the combo, you just do the dash everytime and always get it.
> 
> And I think I actually like CS Jin better. They took away the stuff that was just stupid.. like being +22 frames after j236D and the retarded priority of jB/5B and replaced it with one of the best air normals in the game, more advantage on 6B, and my favorite change AUTO BREAK ICE. I swear to God, there were so many times my ice resets backfired because fools didn't shake it fast enough.. Now my resets are guaranteed.
> 
> The only thing I really miss is the 2B5B gatling.. having to go straight into 2B5C makes shit like 623B hit confirms riskier.. but, it got replaced by 5B2B to keep them from jumping after 5B on block, which improves 5B for tick throws and stagger strings.. so it's all good.



Thanks. And I think I just need to play with this new Jin a bit more. A major fuck up I always make is his air combos jC and j2C, as opposed to jB > jC. Gotta get rid of old muscle memory habits, lol. I'm liking Lambda so much more than Nu. She actually takes skill to use. I do miss Nu's retardedness though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone on Live?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2010)

I was planning to play online, but decided to try to go through the storymode first. I cleared Ragna and Noel. Working on Rachel's right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2010)

Storymode 100%  i got the true ending last night and finished up this afternoon  good game, but the ending was abit underwhelming, maybe the sequel...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2010)

Somebody should hook it up with what to choose to get true endings at the very least for Ragna, Jin, Noel, Rachel, Hakumen, Tsubaki, and Hazama.

I in no way feel playing through each one making different choices etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Eh, the gag reels alone make it worth the trouble. Especially Rachel's.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2010)

Note that my copy is in the language of moon people. Gag reels, endings etc. mean nothing to me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2010)

i cant bring myself to get this game until more characters are available :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i cant bring myself to get this game until more characters are available :/



I have an urge to hit you with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it worth trading the original and Star Ocean IV for this??


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got back from my first CS session with my friends.  Everyone stuck with their mains from CT and I had quite the win streak.  They were cursing Litchi and even tossing sticks. I told them,  "Its Day 3, relax."


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2010)

For *bbq:*



Just got true ending. Pretty sick. Mu is kind of fun. Another problem I've been having other than the dashing in combos are the super jump cancels in the combos. I know I do the input right, but for some reason they don't want to come out; again, a problem I never had in CT. Weird, anyone have any tips?

Edit: I suck at this game. Nowhere near as easy as CT was. Maybe it's just that Hazama is so hard to use. But then again, I'm even losing with Jin.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 30, 2010)

God I hate Carl so much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

My copy has been shipped to a friend in america who will then ship it to me

plz middle next week here.

anybody here still play CT on live? >_>


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 30, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:
			
		

> For *bbq:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what to tell you, High Jump Cancels don't function any differently than they used to. Just iron out the issues in Training Mode.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 30, 2010)

Does it bother anyone else that easy controls can be used in ranked matches? I think it should be able to be filtered in a custom search.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> God I hate Carl so much.



The only thing i hated about carl was his hitbox and his infinite, both of these are fixed, now we just gotta watch for his mixup mayhem.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't even get a hit in sometimes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Who are you using?


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 30, 2010)

Tager. 

I'm not usually troubled with the top 3 unless the guy using them is really good. But it's always the same against Carl.

Probably my lack of fighting against people who use Carl though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Tager.
> 
> I'm not usually troubled with the top 3 unless the guy using them is really good. But it's always the same against Carl.
> 
> Probably my lack of fighting against people who use Carl though.



Heh, the first thing i thought was "unless he's tager he should be able to hit Carl".


Try mindtricks and perfect your backdash 360/720. I'm no pro tager by all means but what i've seen work is him basically pounding nirvana with 5C while keeping a safe distance and charging up his electricity. You need to be patient basically.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 30, 2010)

Just need to get some games in against good Carls.

Too bad I only know one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2010)

Carl just rapes Tager.
It's way to easy to get stuck in between Carl and Nirvana, and once that happends it's pretty much game.

Also, I'll be on live if anyone wants to get games in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Carl just rapes Tager.
> It's way to easy to get stuck in between Carl and Nirvana, and once that happends it's pretty much game.
> 
> Also, I'll be on live if anyone wants to get games in.



only if you put in CT :ho


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm I must learn Carl


----------



## Shay (Jul 30, 2010)

Regards,

Hi, everyone. Just got the game and am very happy with it.  

I'm trying really hard to learn how to use Tsubaki but I'm bad at the game to begin with... haha...

But it's fun!

Ragna's Joke ending in story was AMAZING. 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> only if you put in CT :ho


No, it's still horrible for Tager in CS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> No, it's still horrible for Tager in CS.



He's saying that he doesn't have CS and can only play CT lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Eh, the gag reels alone make it worth the trouble. Especially Rachel's.



Because everyone loves Ragna...even his brother


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Because everyone loves Ragna...even his brother



*Especially *his brother. 


Isn't Rachel's reaction the best though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2010)

Tsubaki is sooo ASS! bitch does NO DAMAGE, I look at Ragna and weep 

*sigh*...I'll stick with her for awhile since she does have fun mix-ups...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol blazblue is so addicting I came home from work and have been playing for 4 hours +


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 30, 2010)

Nii-san island made me lol

Too bad Rachel blows in this game


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Tsubaki is sooo ASS! bitch does NO DAMAGE, I look at Ragna and weep
> 
> *sigh*...I'll stick with her for awhile since she does have fun mix-ups...


Yo, stop wasting you time and play Ragna/Bang.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2010)

Just might do that...but FUCK son! was expecting this chick to be on some Order Sol status but NOOOOOOO!! 'bout to see what's good with Bang.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

I will never play as ragna/bang

bang perhaps but bleh


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

I think they should have made Tsubaki carry over her install meter from round to round. I've not seen any instance where she charges more than one level without risking an ass-kicking...and that's after she manages to land a weak as hell combo.


I hate how everyone picks up Bang now though, if you don't show me a CT D-card with Bang as at least your sub, i'm putting you on my list.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jul 30, 2010)

How good his the training/tutorial in Continuum Shift​?

I had the 1st BlazBlue but didn't get that handy DVD on on to use all the characters. Ended up traded it in cause I lost interest and got annihilated anytime I went online.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont even want to play with Bang anymore seeing the dick riders on deck. Carl was my main but Bang was like my shitty sub.

Going str8 for Hazama and Tsubaki. I've stomached Guy and Vanilla Vega in SF. i'll manage.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> How good his the training/tutorial in Continuum Shift​?
> 
> I had the 1st BlazBlue but didn't get that handy DVD on on to use all the characters. Ended up traded it in cause I lost interest and got annihilated anytime I went online.



There's detailed ingame tutorials for every char as well as combo challenges that teach you some basic properties of combo-making.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate tager with a passion

fucking power of magnetism


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 30, 2010)

lol welcome to my world


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Tager was one of the 3 people i could combo properly back in CT so i don't mind him at all. I enjoy facing a Tager that does smart traps with his 720s.

His charge into 360 is better now too.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2010)

Sooo... Litchi is stupid. And I hope I never face another again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

she is the only character where I really look at the frames

those tits man


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2010)

Play list of me vs a few Tagers online, lol. 2C rapes scrub Tagers.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2010)

I can still never get the dash to come out after Hazama's 214D > C. I don't know what it is, I must have tried it a million times and if I do manage to get it out, it's a split second too late and the dummy techs. Really frustrating.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Play list of me vs a few Tagers online, lol. 2C rapes scrub Tagers.



I really shouldn't ever battle you

I would break my controller in rage


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2010)

^ I've battled him a couple times in CT. Needless to say, I got raped.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 30, 2010)

if only some of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) atleast still played CT I could finally play some good players :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't play CT seriously since I hated that piece of shit.

I'm trying to play CS serious as long as the scene around me doesn't die.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Play list of me vs a few Tagers online, lol. 2C rapes scrub Tagers.



Too busy spamming sledge to guard low eh.

Just noticed how ara's J2s don't get pulled in from magnetism. That's too useful lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2010)

friend just came over wit the game. picked up Hazama. he's beast but he doesnt do damage at all. i was only able to do some serious damage when i slamed the opponent into the wall then followed up wit a bunch of bull. 

love his all his moves. pretty much caters to the way i play.

the way he moves and whatnot is sick.

still not buying till DLC is available.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 30, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> friend just came over wit the game. picked up Hazama. he's beast but he doesnt do damage at all. i was only able to do some serious damage when i slamed the opponent into the wall then followed up wit a bunch of bull.
> 
> love his all his moves. pretty much caters to the way i play.
> 
> ...


Come on man, this is the only game I can play with you that won't lag.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jul 30, 2010)

gotta love the bb netcode


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2010)

hakumen is probably my best character. I can just slice away with his haxed long ranged butcher sword, lol. Tsubaki is really cool though. She has some really nice moves. I can at least pull off some decent combos with her.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 31, 2010)

you fucking americans are so lucky with your tournaments


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 31, 2010)

I just hope noel isn't changed too much in terms of controlling her.

would suck having to relearn her in a way.

Does she still have that jump downwards shoot move?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2010)

Noel is the same, just lost a few things like her 5A and her 2D being mid now.

Wu Fei his command throw is just stupid good. So good infact that it can grab Jin out of most of his DPs, LMAO. You really need to learn his BnB since that's all he has in terms of combos. Hazama is stupid easy, just learn his basic combo and add a super here and there, lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 31, 2010)

I never understood terms like 5A and 2D 

I know what the letters stand for but the numbers?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Noel is the same, just lost a few things like her 5A and her 2D being mid now.
> 
> Wu Fei his command throw is just stupid good. So good infact that it can grab Jin out of most of his DPs, LMAO. You really need to learn his BnB since that's all he has in terms of combos. Hazama is stupid easy, just learn his basic combo and add a super here and there, lol.



j.C j.C j.C j.C j.C j.C j.C j.C j.C


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2010)

@Wu Fei 214D~D is too slow to use it like a mist cancel.

They'd have to really be scared, to watch you stance cancel and still get grabbed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never understood terms like 5A and 2D
> 
> I know what the letters stand for but the numbers?


I think they represent directions.

Like on a numberpad on a keyboard:

789
456
123

1 would be like diagonally left
2 would be down
3 would be diagonally right

etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I think they represent directions.
> 
> Like on a numberpad on a keyboard:
> 
> ...


You mean down left and down right cause, if you think about it, 7 also is diagonally left and 9 is diagonally right.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 31, 2010)

I am creating!

(P2 starting point to corner) 214214D, FC 2C, [6D, delay j.D (whiff)]  x3, 214B -> delay 214D, [6D, delay j.D (whiff)] x2, 5D (1st hit),  623D -> immediate 236C -> immediate 214D, falling j.D, walk/dash  5D, 22C, dash 5B, 6A (JC), j.214C, walk/dash 5D, 22C (RC), dash 3C, 5D  (1st hit), 22C (RC), dash 3C, 22C
Damage: *9152
*
Against Haku-Men only.

And away I go.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck landing a FC 2C with a BK ragna against Haku lol.


Still, pretty sick, best i've gotten out of bang is a 7300~ FRKZ combo that uses up 100 heat. (it starts up from a J4C CH which is infinitely easier to land and works on airborne foes too)


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2010)

You underestimate the amount of mashing people do in this game.

Something like 3C xx BK, 2C could prompt mashing into a FC 2C


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> You underestimate the amount of mashing people do in this game.
> 
> Something like 3C xx BK, 2C could prompt mashing into a FC 2C



While people do mash, they also tend to go turtle mode when they see BK or mugen.

Hell, i've seen people turtle FRKZ, as though it'll end after a while. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 31, 2010)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Good luck landing a FC 2C with a BK ragna against Haku lol.


Well, for it to work you need to land the FC 2C pretty quickly after the Blood Kain anyway, so you use Blood Kain to go through something like a 4C and then do a dash 2C, or maybe bait a counter. It's mostly fluff anyway, like you even need Blood Kain with 4-5k meterless combos.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

BK is something i always saw as a last ditch move anyways. You do it if you know you'll lose if you don't.

Well, look at it this way, you have a combo for when they do an unlimited char tourney.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 31, 2010)

I was a dirty button basher/revolver stance spammer :ho

Is it weird that I am so much better now after a 2 month break?

last night I lolled when some guy added me as a friend to train me because I revolver spammed too much. the problem was that my controller had battery problems (shitty contact) causing my controller to shut down during fights and I got spammy to win.so I got my other one. I raped him hard. 

He used his nu, jin, ragna and noel. best quote of the night "WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU TRAINING ME"


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

You're not better, it's just that everyone great stopped playing CT 6 months ago, everyone good stopped playing it one month ago and everyone OK stopped playing it 4 days ago.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol 360 padwarrior.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 31, 2010)

The insults she hurls makes playing the tutorial worthwhile.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You're not better, it's just that everyone great stopped playing CT 6 months ago, everyone good stopped playing it one month ago and everyone OK stopped playing it 4 days ago.



Most people stopped giving a fuck about CT while it was still in arcades. Then console came out and fucks were given again, for like 2 more months. 

Then people just played it in tourney and never practiced.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn, SBO qualifiers were intense.


That Tager Jan owned so hard.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2010)

Normally, the levels don't really matter to me in a 2-D fighter but...

Fuck this dog and its barking!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 1, 2010)

What is zigzagoon doing there


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 1, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Normally, the levels don't really matter to me in a 2-D fighter but...
> 
> Fuck this dog and its barking!



lol my son said the same thing


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2010)

There's this greek word for small dogs that bark a lot. My neighbor had such a dog and when we'd walk our dogs together it wouldn't shut up. It only liked her, i don't think i've ever touched it while my dog was all over her (and everyone else ).

So yeah, that's like it's splitting image and the sound isn't too off either.


----------



## Red (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone have the story flow chart for both Calamity Trigger and Continuum Shift?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 1, 2010)

WTF

fucking tager couldn't handle being beaten by a noel and just quit when I was about to distortion finish him >_>


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 1, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> WTF
> 
> fucking tager couldn't handle being beaten by a noel and just quit when I was about to distortion finish him >_>



Once the fair weather players leave in a few weeks that will be less and less.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 1, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Once the fair weather players leave in a few weeks that will be less and less.



fair weather? :ho

he immed me saying I spam too much and he lol didn't want to give a free win to me.

I just lolled. 

and goddamnit I really need to learn some proper air combos with noel


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Wtf, you forget what game this is?



lol i was bout 2 say the same thing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Once the fair weather players leave in a few weeks that will be less and less.


He was talking about CT though, i think those who stayed with it won't be leaving all that quick.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fair weather? :ho
> 
> he immed me saying I spam too much and he lol didn't want to give a free win to me.
> 
> ...



I use Noel too and I get that crap also lol. I always send messages like lol fail and rofail to them . usually I get good hatemail after that lol. 


Layz today if you are on in the afternoon mind helping me test a few rounds? I want to see how much progress I have made with a few characters.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 2, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> He was talking about CT though, i think those who stayed with it won't be leaving all that quick.



Yeah there are quite a lot of people just in it for achievements, and things so it will even out soon.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2010)

Getting on Live in a few if anyone wants to get some games in.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 2, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I use Noel too and I get that crap also lol. I always send messages like lol fail and rofail to them . usually I get good hatemail after that lol.
> 
> 
> Layz today if you are on in the afternoon mind helping me test a few rounds? I want to see how much progress I have made with a few characters.



if I am such a spammer they fail even harder not being able to deal with me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> if I am such a spammer they fail even harder not being able to deal with me.


If you're a Noel, you might wanna learn how to do this when you get CS.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah... I'm sure he will.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yeah... I'm sure he will.



I'm sure he'll want to, it may push him out of his damn scrubby ways a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck with that on a 360 pad.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, right, he was the pad-senshi wasn't he.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2010)

Not just pad senshi, _360_ pad senshi. DS senshi's can be amazing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm fairly sure that d-pad was aimed as an insult to niche fighter markets.


I've heard reports that it's better to play with the analog on the 360 pad XD.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 2, 2010)

I use my xbox 360 controller too my fight stick is taking so long to adjust too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes I am on the 360 pad

it is good enough for me

though my CS copy will be on PS3


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

How do you feel about that noel combo then?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone on PSN can feel free to add me up. Just let me know your from NF. PSN in sig.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 2, 2010)

using anyones combos on the xbox controller is a bitch period lol


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

it wasnt that bad for me. tho i used analog. I fought LayZ using Carl on pad lol.

I couldnt do a thing with my fight stick months ago. But I dunno what happend in this past month, but I was controlling Hazama and Carl pretty good. i have to think further ahead tho and fish if i want to do big damage at once now. I used to be real spur of the moment and just react.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 2, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> it wasnt that bad for me. tho i used analog. I fought LayZ using Carl on pad lol.


Those were the days. 

Hurry up and get CS!


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2010)

LayZ I got you on live?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 2, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> How do you feel about that noel combo then?



I refuse using that sort of spammy shit


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Those were the days.
> 
> Hurry up and get CS!



a friend of mine made me hella salty after i was winning with Hazama then after he won I said run dat shit back...he took his game out the box and said see ya lol.

i wanna get it now out of rage.

will characters be released bi-weekly? i'll keel over if i have to wait monthly.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I refuse using that sort of spammy shit



Do you even understand it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 2, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Do you even understand it?



I do know the hardness of it.

but I refuse to learn such a move.

I will go my own way with my noel and get my ass kicked :ho


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

good shit Vegitto. make dat shit work. like seeing people do themselves versus just str8 ripping tactics and combos off websites (not knocking any1 on here just saying). 

tho i remember playing Carl without throw loop at all then by the time i was hip to it and added it to my playstyle i was tired of the game. shit certainly made my damage output go up tho, cant lie.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> a friend of mine made me hella salty after i was winning with Hazama then after he won I said run dat shit back...he took his game out the box and said see ya lol.
> 
> i wanna get it now out of rage.
> 
> will characters be released bi-weekly? i'll keel over if i have to wait monthly.



He called Henaki hands on you, LMAO!


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

thats sum ol bull 

da hell is henaki hands....y eryone keep giving shoutouts to it .


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

Team Henaki Hands~


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL!!!!

yo thats some fuckery. Henaki Hands...genius.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 3, 2010)

I like this term, the mindfuck possibilities are endless.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 3, 2010)

Makoto DLC is out and ver 1.01 update. on XBL


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

What's good with 1.01 on PSN?

Anyone know?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a chance to get this, but didn't.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 3, 2010)

You mean release on PSN? I hear this afternoon by 4 eastern.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2010)

Word. I'll make my JP psn account tonight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> What's good with 1.01 on PSN?
> 
> Anyone know?



1.01 will do something for the netcode and enable you to face makoto and have her as a training dummy etc.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 3, 2010)

The first DLC I'm buying is Sawashiro Miyuki's voice.  She's an OG not like that new default bitch.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 3, 2010)

Getting on live in a few, holla for some gamezzz.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2010)

Isn't ver 1.01 out for PSN already? or am I confused....


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 3, 2010)

Makoto is out in the NA PSN store. She's 8 dollars. Access the PSN store via the CS main menu to see all of the CS DLC.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 3, 2010)

Bah, nothing for the Japanese version yet.

If it wasn't for the whole "having the game three weeks earlier" thing, I'd probably be regretting my decision right now.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 3, 2010)

LayZ said:


> The first DLC I'm buying is Sawashiro Miyuki's voice.  She's an OG not like that new default bitch.



already have it eat ass


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> already have it eat ass



You just enjoy your asstastic controller and shut up.


----------



## Red (Aug 3, 2010)

Got Mu and Makoto, when are they releasing Nu-13?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Red said:


> Got Mu and Makoto, when are they releasing Nu-13?



Nu is Lambda's unlimited form...and why did you buy Mu? You can unlock her...


----------



## Red (Aug 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nu is Lambda's unlimited form


 I see thanks.



> ...*and why did you buy Mu? You can unlock her.*..


 BECAUSE, THAT'S WHY.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Red said:


> I see thanks.
> 
> 
> BECAUSE, THAT'S WHY.



No prob, oh and;


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You just enjoy your asstastic controller and shut up.



lol meanie


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol, so much people saying Makoto will be bottom tier. Personally I find her very fun, and easy to use, but not as easy as Tsubaki. I already completed 8 of her 10 challenges. Damn she's fun!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Makoto is strong but her pressure seem kinda weak. Still, she can get up to 3000 damage quite fast.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, how the FUCK do I change the announcers voice?

Her shouting "counter" is fucking annoying.. if anything, how do I lower her volume? 

And another thing, in the first BB, i was able to assign my right control stick to be used as moves, can I still assign attacks to my right control stick? not R3, i'm talkin about flicking it to the right and my character does an attack, or flicking it down and he does his special. etc. etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2010)

Or, ya know, just learn to play properly? =p


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, how the FUCK do I change the announcers voice?
> 
> Her shouting "counter" is fucking annoying.. if anything, how do I lower her volume?
> 
> And another thing, in the first BB, i was able to assign my right control stick to be used as moves, can I still assign attacks to my right control stick? not R3, i'm talkin about flicking it to the right and my character does an attack, or flicking it down and he does his special. etc. etc.



You can adjust the BGM and voices but you can't make it not say counter. You can have different voices announce but you buy the additional ones as DLC.


That feature is removed, now you need to do the inputs of the moves you want to use, like in, you know, a normal fighting game. Most people didn't use that anyways, i'd always nullify it in my rooms to avoid killing noobs.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2010)

yall need to see this:



Dumb.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

This doesn't seem infinite like noel's. It doesn't make her broken or anything yet, only 4200 isn't that scary.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea, it isn't infinite but it's damn scary. I need to learn it. Meterless 4.2k? Jesus H Christ


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You can adjust the BGM and voices but you can't make it not say counter. You can have different voices announce but you buy the additional ones as DLC.
> 
> 
> That feature is removed, now you need to do the inputs of the moves you want to use, like in, you know, a normal fighting game. Most people didn't use that anyways, i'd always nullify it in my rooms to avoid killing noobs.



Okay, as long as I can lower her voice or change it into something better...

Because godDAMN is her voice fucking annoying.

As for the other characters, you can BUY them over DLC? 

Like an substantial CHARACTER? Not a skin, or an alternate costume, but a CHARACTER?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2010)

> Yea, it isn't infinite but it's damn scary. I need to learn it. Meterless 4.2k? Jesus H Christ


 Ragna and Tao do that much, Lichi does more, Bang can do close to it, do i need to mention dudes like Arakune?





"Shion" said:


> Okay, as long as I can lower her voice or change it into something better...
> 
> Because godDAMN is her voice fucking annoying.
> 
> ...



There will be 3 new chars as dlc, one is up right now, makoto. She's that squirrel girl from noel's school.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnqthUtD754[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Aug 3, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Okay, as long as I can lower her voice or change it into something better...
> 
> Because godDAMN is her voice fucking annoying.


I bought Sawashiro Miyuki's voice today and it was well worth the $5.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I bought Sawashiro Miyuki's voice today and it was well worth the $5.



Which character does she voice? 

Hopefully I can unlock other voices by completing story mode or some shit, cuz I don't really feel like forking over real money just to change a goddamn voice...


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah.. you're gonna have to pay money for the DLC voices. Unless someone is nice enough to share them with you :S.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 4, 2010)

makoto is definitely main or sub.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> This doesn't seem infinite like noel's. It doesn't make her broken or anything yet, only 4200 isn't that scary.



When did Noel have an infinite??


Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, it isn't infinite but it's damn scary. I need to learn it. Meterless 4.2k? Jesus H Christ


lolol Ragna does like meterless 5k.. Litchi does around the same (4k ballpark) and gets corner for it, and retarded oki..

That ain't shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2010)

So I see that my boy Jin has been.. nerfed?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 4, 2010)

Jin wasn't nerfed he was made equal. The only Jin difference i notice now is no more freeze forever matches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 4, 2010)

excellent.

I really have to stop myself from shutting off my 360 whenever I just get frozen

forever and ever

fucking icespam


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 4, 2010)

Makoto's pretty damn fun to play once you learn the timing for all of her Ds. Her combos certainly have an "oomph" to them (hitstop makes you feel like a man, that's what Sol taught me). Corner combo damage is good but it doesn't seem like she has a whole lot mid-screen unless you hit with a 236A~D or start getting good at Space Counter cancels.

Particle Flare's Level 3 damage is bananas though, and it's funny that she can land her Astral Heat from some really retarded stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2010)

I gotta get Makoto. 

I also like the fact that Ragna is a combo whore anymore, like in the previous game. 

Well, not as cheap at least.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder is there like a online PSN card site since It would suck having to import it.

I want my makoto on the day I get the game :ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 4, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> lolol Ragna does like meterless 5k.. Litchi does around the same (4k ballpark) and gets corner for it, and retarded oki..
> 
> That ain't shit.



True but.... You know, I don't know where I'm going with this. I just didn't expect a DLC character to have such a high damage output nearing the top 3.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 4, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> I gotta get Makoto.
> 
> *I also like the fact that Ragna is a combo whore anymore, like in the previous game.
> *
> Well, not as cheap at least.



da fuck u talkin bout Shion.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, wtf you talking about? Ragna is exactly the same in this game, just add BE as combo filler and his retarded meter gain.

Gonna hop on live in a few. Holla for some games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> True but.... You know, I don't know where I'm going with this. I just didn't expect a DLC character to have such a high damage output nearing the top 3.



Everyone still has damage, despite what it seemed at first. Some just need more situational set ups, or to spend meter, etc.

Everyone that counts, that is. Rachel/Tsubaki cannot hurt you.

Unrelated: I think I may pick up Hazmat as a 2nd.. he is part Axl, afterall.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 4, 2010)

I only know of like one Tsubaki combo that does like 2.9k no charge. I remember I was in one room where a Rachel player was wrecking everyone. They actually knew what they were doing despite the fact that her damage sucks now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2010)

> When did Noel have an infinite??



Well, i'm not sure on the date but here it is : 


It's so hard to start that i don't worry about it though.





> So I see that my boy Jin has been.. nerfed?


Nope, he has new moves and hakumen's yukikaze DD.

What was nerfed was your ability to blackbeat folks and have it count as a normal combo and to spam ice cars.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 4, 2010)

"Shion" said:
			
		

> I also like the fact that Ragna is a combo whore anymore, like in the previous game.


What?

I...

Huh?



			
				Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Well, i'm not sure on the date but here it is :


That's not an infinite, strictly speaking. You can't just keep doing Flash Hider until they die, the combo enders are necessary.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2010)

> That's not an infinite, strictly speaking. You can't just keep doing Flash Hider until they die, the combo enders are necessary.


They are? From the looks of it he ended it just cause it would take for ever to do it with the infinite. It may be an infinite on some chars since Tager took way more shots than Tao. Enough to have her go from full health.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 4, 2010)

God, I love raping Makoto's with Haku. 4C> Half of Makoto's shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> God, I love raping Makoto's with Haku. 4C> Half of Makoto's shit



4C > Half of every move every char has lmao.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it me or is Hakumen a bit stronger damage wise this time around? Not a huge difference but bigger damage than before.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2010)

He's much better all around. His damage isn't that better but he has way more options available to him.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRHijViHuoc[/YOUTUBE]

Dey see him trollin' 
Dey hatin'


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 5, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Is it me or is Hakumen a bit stronger damage wise this time around? Not a huge difference but bigger damage than before.



god damnit.

more damage?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> 4C > Half of every move every char has lmao.



IAD > 4C

Guard crush last night was eh. I only saw Zidane vs DC and part of SKD vs DC.. matches were kinda meh IMO. Mad love to Zid/DC.. just a boring game to watch..


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 5, 2010)

Son, I played Reggie round 1 at ECT2.

You ain't gotta tell me shit. I donno why the fuck tournaments still use that.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 5, 2010)

Yo, is my commentary top tier or is it top tier? LMAO. You like how I was blowing up KDZ? LMAO


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 6, 2010)

I have no idea wtf you guys are even talking about :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 6, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have no idea wtf you guys are even talking about :ho



If you don't live in America, or at the very least you don't follow U.S competitive fighting games, North East scene, in particular - you won't get it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 6, 2010)

If I could follow them I would.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 6, 2010)

You don't have youtube?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 7, 2010)

ofcourse I do but still.

I have no idea what to look for


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 7, 2010)

Videos of Winners, losers and Grandfinals with me and DaiAndOh on commentary.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Famitsu just showed the first glimpse of Valk in an event they did.




2k from 4 hits...sounds...like Slayer .


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 8, 2010)

just got the game....just in time for sum Valk hype.



Biscuits said:


> Videos of Winners, losers and Grandfinals with me and DaiAndOh on commentary.



i was wonderin how good this Hazama player u hyped was.....i approve. didnt know how he was doing half that madness. gonna hit the lab soon. that option select was so retarded lol. respect that shit. who da fuck is scorpion?

okay what are fatal counters and what perks come with them.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 9, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> okay what are fatal counters and what perks come with them.





> Some moves in CS are classified as Fatal Counter(FC) moves which will trigger FC on counter.
> Many FC moves are also Guard break moves, but not all guard break moves are FC moves.
> After FC, it will add 2F to untechable frames of all moves during the follow up combo.
> e.g. Jin 2C(FC)>2D>5C>6C>~~ 2C(FC)>5C>6C>~ works on standing motion



More hitstun basically which allows you to do combos which normally cannot be done.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2010)

When you counter, you do more hitstun that normal, meaning you can add slower and more combo-opening moves after it, when you fatal counter each and every move you do in the following combo will have that added hitstun, making your combos be possible to consist of a ton of those slower but more versatile/strong moves.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 9, 2010)

cool beans


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2010)

Hazama has two Fatal Counter moves. His charged Flash kick and Hotenjin, with either of them he can get up to around 5K maybe even more if he has enough meter. I'm sure he can hit 7K.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 9, 2010)

does the damage scaling change off fatal counters.

and i've countered folks with his j.214B and they bounced like crazy. thats not fatal is it? or thats just another random counter property.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2010)

All counter hits have extra properties, like ground bounce, wall bounce, crumple etc.

Fatal Counter has those properties plus ridiculous hit stun untechable frames, so you can do some really stupid ass combos.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 9, 2010)

Biscuits, how do I go about timing dive cancels?


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Biscuits, how do I go about timing dive cancels?



Training mode is your best bet. You have to get a feel for it yourself.
Try it on Tager it's easiest on him. The timing of the dive differs a lot on some of the smaller characters. The basic idea is to cancel the 2A dive into a 2B dive so low to the ground that 2B doesn't come out, so you go straight into 5D instead.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2010)

Will probably have this game on PS3 before the end of the month. Just ordered a 360-to-PS3 converter.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 9, 2010)

okay honestly, FUCK this mashing A shit for defense-offense.

i was gettin beasted by some bastard who did it all the time. then when i started trying to adopt it into my gaming i started winning some.

its so retarded. im not super comfortable with the stick and its killin my finger. and besides, it seems so fuckin brainless. i couldnt keep up the endeavor for just turning ish off.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2010)

If you mash A for offense you're scaling your damage way way down lol. Just block and punish. Don't attack with stupidly slow moves, learn your blockstrings etc. 





> Hazama has two Fatal Counter moves. His charged Flash kick and Hotenjin, with either of them he can get up to around 5K maybe even more if he has enough meter. I'm sure he can hit 7K.


With dual houtenjin combos he indeed can get up to 7k.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 9, 2010)

He means mashing A on defense to stop incoming mixups. It's simple to deal with but stupid annoying.
Depending on who you use you switch it up and do frame traps to counter hit them for mashing.

I play Arakune so I've came up with ways to deal with 2a-5a mash.

For example I would use instant overhead Jump C, and get fatal counters that can lead to 100% curse...
or I'll do 6C since it's low invincible plus overhead, so it's perfect to counter 2a mash.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 10, 2010)

On some serious shit.

This has to be one of the worst fighting games ever made. On some from the heart shit.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 10, 2010)

KOF XII  cmon lol This game is good. Not even close to fail.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 10, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> KOF XII  cmon lol This game is good. Not even close to fail.



KOFs are shit. But, I'm pretty sure as bad as of a series as KOF is you need SOME sembelnce of fundamentals to hang with players who understand fighting games, have the basic fundamentals, etc.

This games makes better players adapt backwards when they play scrubs.. It's no different than CT, in that regard. Which was what made CT ass to begin with.

edit: I'll give a darn about this game when EVERY ground normal is airunblockable, and barrier costs super meter.. or at the very least barrier rsestores at like 1/10 the speed it restores at currently.

Until then, fuck this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 10, 2010)

KOFs ARENT SHIT 

but i cosign erything else   bought the game under pressure. but i do fighters so im toughing it out.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol             SNK.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 10, 2010)

I love this game lol I think it's faults make the charm.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 10, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I love this game lol I think it's faults make the charm.



No offense, but, it's a different world from a person that plays the game for netplay casuals and for tournament.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Videos of Winners, losers and Grandfinals with me and DaiAndOh on commentary.



Hazama is quite awesome to watch go around, and nice to see how he is played in the hands of a experienced player.

I can't wait to play him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 10, 2010)

need to try and fit 3 distortion drives in a Hazama combo to become official. thats how retarded the meter building is.

i just realized i main folks who rock top hats. time to make a sig or something.

EDIT: well damn...fought Mu-12 online. that was sum bull. I might pick her up though cause she reminded me of my boy Venom (GG) a lil.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> No offense, but, it's a different world from a person that plays the game for netplay casuals and for tournament.



Maybe but I was once a tourney guy In SF back in the 90's and that ruined the fun of it. I understand the mentality but now adays the flaws make it more fun for me personally.

Sadly however my reflexes are a tad slower than they once were and that means everything in the tourneys.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2010)

It depends, I play to have fun.. but, for me, it's not fun if my opponent isn't a strong, or at least competent player.. So tournaments, and casuals with other local tournament players have always been my thing.

Too bad SSF4/net play fighter are killing that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It depends, I play to have fun.. but, for me, it's not fun if my opponent isn't a strong, or at least competent player.. So tournaments, and casuals with other local tournament players have always been my thing.
> 
> Too bad SSF4/net play fighter are killing that.



don't worry I will beat your ass :ho 

I will get raped so hard 

CS should arrive soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2010)

Do less players show up to play in person now bbq and for tournys?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It depends, I play to have fun.. but, for me, it's not fun if my opponent isn't a strong, or at least competent player.. So tournaments, and casuals with other local tournament players have always been my thing.
> 
> Too bad SSF4/net play fighter are killing that.



You aren't lying there. The other byporoduct is the cheap crap people pull online would never be tolerated in an arcade. I remeber people getting beat down for being a cheap bastard. Things got violent so you knew a noob from a  regular because the regualrs mixed up their moves and rarely repeated combos in a round. The scene is just different now I guess.

The last great experience arcade wise for me was when SC 2 came out and I was about to beat it and this guy spent 5 bucks trying to take me out so he'd get the credit lol I was talking shit the whole time, a crowd gathered and he left in shame lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 11, 2010)

I remember once, i almost got in a fight for throwing too much in SF2 XD. Ah, those were the days. The way i resolved it was simply asking my foe to try and throw me as much as i did, he failed and went home . 





> It depends, I play to have fun.. but, for me, it's not fun if my opponent isn't a strong, or at least competent player.. So tournaments, and casuals with other local tournament players have always been my thing.
> 
> Too bad SSF4/net play fighter are killing that.


I have 2 kinds of fun with fighters. One is going 100% all out against someone who is most likely better than me but in the beatable area, or going 20% and seeing some random noob pick up the basics from me beating them into him after 15 rounds. The former indeed is kinda lame for online games but the latter was made possible due to it. I'm glad to say, i've never fought anyone i had 0 chance of beating for a few years now.

The main deal is that, you didn't actually *lose* decent players to have good games and fun against. There's just more noobs around, some of which (yes, a very very small percentage) will actually turn into decent foes, in that respect you should be glad for online and casual folks. As long as you or others like you don't quit the genre just because BB doesn't have FRCs or something, you can still have a ton of fun your way and with more variety too.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 12, 2010)

Wednesday evenings  for some reason is bad for me on fighting games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The main deal is that, you didn't actually *lose* decent players to have good games and fun against. There's just more noobs around, some of which (yes, a very very small percentage) will actually turn into decent foes, in that respect you should be glad for online and casual folks. As long as you or others like you don't quit the genre just because BB doesn't have FRCs or something, you can still have a ton of fun your way and with more variety too.



If I quit BB it would be due to the fact it's systems make the offensive player take risks, where the defender can take low risk escape options.. and oki puts the offensive player in a guessing game outside character/screen position specific situations.

If they fix that, I'll be happy with the game. If they don't I'll just play games that don't suck.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Like SSFIV?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2010)

In SSF4 at least it's risky if youbait it. In most situations, in BB if they just upback, they can force a risk on the offender in many situations.

Most air unblockable normals are hella punishable, and most can't be jc'ed on block, just special cancelled.. so you risk them not upbacking your 2C or 6C or whatever, and punishing you if you don't have a special that's safe point blank or 50% meter to stay safe in the situation.
Especially considering the braindead window for IB, and the retarded amount of frame advantage you gain from it.

You can throw lows in strings where they would normally get their jump out, but, most characters return on 2B combos is really low, and most 3Cs carry the same risk as air unblock moves.

You can do jump cancel pressure strings, and do like air dash into air throw on reaction to their jump, but, jc pressure still risks you getting 6A'ed.. and even if you block it, you lose momentum.

Overall a pretty low risk, universal, (unthrowable and only requires you to block one direction) defense, shuts down so many characters offense and forces the player with momentum to take a risk to keep it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2010)

Wtf...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1l7i6V2qDI[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LtaQBQQcXg[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw56vx55OGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 12, 2010)

^ White requiem made me chuckle a bit. rofl


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 13, 2010)

what a good night last night I finally pulled off an astral in ranked. I still suck though. My Mu is coming alone nicely though.  Bang is awesome and a bitch at the same time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 13, 2010)

I've astrald with Bang a whole lot lol...Mu has a ton of easy combos into it too...Bang has to either throw you or get a counter 2D lol. (or have a noob foe who thinks they can block the unblockable, see the unseeable, roh roh fight my Bang)


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 14, 2010)

YeaH it's been tough but getting better slowly.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2010)

This game still has issues, no doubt. (Especially after willingly hearing an explanation about "true oki" from Severin)


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 15, 2010)

honestly ready for marvel 3 or KOF13 to hit consoles cause this game is on some bull.

*EDIT: Explain this True Oki.....*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2010)

bleh xbox live expired now im stuck with practice mode. 

oh well pretty fun to put the computer difficulty at 100%

litchi is quite fun to play as


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2010)

After some extensive work, i find that Makoto indeed is this game's Slayer but she's not Slayer-tier at the same time. She has good damage but getting in with her is a pain. She's like Noel but with fewer options. (albeit, less gimmicky)


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 15, 2010)

I used her a bit in practice and she's fun just not sure like you said I could get in enough. I need to practice sobad


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

got the game 2 weeks ago
and it is awesome:33
i am playing with HAKU-MEN


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I used her a bit in practice and she's fun just not sure like you said I could get in enough. I need to practice sobad



I love the feeling of charging her Ds and supers lol. Her speech is like Rock Lee's when she does her big bang crash


----------



## LayZ (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got around to unlocking Mu but I'd rather play with Lambda or Noel over her.

Makoto looks fun but I'm going to be on my Litchi shit until I master her.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 15, 2010)

I still need to unlock Mu!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I love the feeling of charging her Ds and supers lol. Her speech is like Rock Lee's when she does her big bang crash



Yeah she's fun I like the new characters except for Hazama lol. 

Layz you haven't mastered her?  lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatchoo got against Hazama? He's mad awesome.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hazama is kinda repetitive, other than that he's great.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> After some extensive work, i find that Makoto indeed is this game's Slayer but she's not Slayer-tier at the same time. She has good damage but getting in with her is a pain. She's like Noel but with fewer options. (albeit, less gimmicky)



Ehh. More like Jam. Slayer needed specific CH set ups to get his big daddy damage with blowing meter. Jam was able to get it off simple hit confirms.

Also, Slayer isn't top 3 anymore.. He's considered B tier these days.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2010)

You see, one of my fav ways to get in with makoto is a lvl3 JD CH. Makes for some epic dmg.

Jam is way more mobile and has ok range too (especially with specials), Makoto is much more limited due to her range which feels like Slayer.


I've not played GG in ages so i suppose i'm kinda outdated on my info. Who's top now? Eddie Testament and I-no?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ehh. More like Jam. Slayer needed specific CH set ups to get his big daddy damage with blowing meter. Jam was able to get it off simple hit confirms.
> 
> Also, Slayer isn't top 3 anymore.. He's considered B tier these days.



He's still S^∞-tier when it comes to design, though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You see, one of my fav ways to get in with makoto is a lvl3 JD CH. Makes for some epic dmg.
> 
> Jam is way more mobile and has ok range too (especially with specials), Makoto is much more limited due to her range which feels like Slayer.
> 
> ...



I-no is still low.

Jam range actually isn't that great, she just has puffball FB that some characters struggle against.

Top 3 now is Eddie, Testament, Millia.

Tiers look like
S: Eddie, Testament
A: Millia
B: one hit kill characters - Jam, May, Pots, Slayer 
C: everyone else, besides..
D: Johnny, Bridget

afaik B-D are not in horizontal order, and all considered to be about equals within their tier.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2010)

I see, i do remember how balanced the game is really.


Anyways, here's one damn sexy makoto [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRvW15ajfys[/YOUTUBE]

That 5+k combo was pretty damn epic...and he bought her Yoko color...now if only he used her real voice...the way she said "red devil" in that vid made me cringe...>_>. Oni are demons or ogres, devil is "akuma" in JP.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2010)

fighting makoto is annoying. her meterless damage is str8 stupid. then i swear she combos into overheads.

finally decided to do storymode. tryin to get Mu....but JEEZ. the gag reels last TOOOOOO LOOOOONG


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2010)

Gag reels are freaking sweet, if you don't cherish them you don't deserve to play this game. 


Makoto is crap for range, if she gets in she has to make it count.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont deserve to play this game then, cause those things are he biggest wastes of time ever. the thing i like about using a arcade stick now is that i can press the A button continuously with my foot while i surf the web.

I'm actually pissed at where some of these stories end. maybe i'll get more once i get to the true ending, cause i was starting to get caught up in Jin's "ascension" lol. Jubei...da hell?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 16, 2010)

lol and I dislike Hazama because his air combo is annoying as hell.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2010)

y? just cause it looks like ur getting ur ass kicked? lol. It does shit damage.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2010)

Hazama's dialogue was the best thing about the Story Mode. Ragna p*d*p**** jokes were a close second. lol Rags. 



deathofevangelion said:


> Layz you haven't mastered her?  lol


Not yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> y? just cause it looks like ur getting ur ass kicked? lol. It does shit damage.



It does 3k, not bad, not stellar.

It builds like 35-40% meter though.. And once he has 50% he controls the round, basically.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 16, 2010)

Getting hit once doesn't bug me but after the 5th time it gets annoying since everyone seems to do it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I see, i do remember how balanced the game is really.
> 
> 
> Anyways, here's one damn sexy makoto [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRvW15ajfys[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I definitely want makoto naow.

that tail is just 

and I got xbox live again and now after playing in training mode I suck hardcore. Couldn't win anything.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 17, 2010)

It finally happened My son figured out how to play fighting games, and now is getting better than me  damn his youth I should get him to work a lot and get tired. Then whoop his ass


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2010)

How old is he? I could beat my dad ever since i was 8 years old...on every type of game .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> How old is he? I could beat my dad ever since i was 8 years old...on every type of game .



yes but your father was perhaps not a hardcore gamer.

it must suck being a gamer for so long and then having your son kick your ass


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, when i was 8 it was 1996 so i doubt there were that many hardcore gamers out there lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

There were hardcore gamers ever since the first game.

I am pretty sure of that.

my parents dont game so im unlucky

but my mom still plays tetris once in a while


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> It finally happened My son figured out how to play fighting games, and now is getting better than me  damn his youth I should get him to work a lot and get tired. Then whoop his ass



You should be proud.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 17, 2010)

He will be 14 this year I'm 32 lol my twins are going to be 8. I am glad he is better now we can fight more seriously. It's more fun when you have to work for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

I am here bitches


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Also, shoutouts to SF2 arcade scene in the 90s. We should fucking PRAY to have a scene like that.



More like sacrifice shit, praying won't do jank


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a question, can you play in BB: CS with PS3-compatible keyboard? 

I played 7+ years as Potemkin on keyboard and if BB: CS on PS3 won't support it, I'll pass on this game. Though BB: CT recently released on PC... but for online matches I'd like to play BB: CS, since CT's balance is horrible (poor Tager).


----------



## Wesley (Aug 17, 2010)

Do DLC characters have storymodes?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2010)

No but they appear in the stories of other chars. Other than Platina we have a ton of them even from CT.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

Is there a good american who can do me a favor?

I will send you money through paypal and all I ask is for a 20 dollar PSN card.

I want makoto


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

PSN doesn't take paypal?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

apparently they refuse any non american paypal account/visa/creditcard.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

Those don't offer US PSN cards.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2010)

awesome got it working


My PSN tag is vegittokunus


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 18, 2010)

And double post but holy shit I am lolling hard at the joke endings at ragna's and noel's joke endings.

fucking pedo ragna


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 18, 2010)

90's arcade was golden. Sadly by 98 it was almost dead that golden age was like 89-96


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2010)

I need PSN gamertags people.

I want to get raped hard :ho

Also I have discovered that I now suck hard I don't know if its from coming from using a controller's stick to a D-pad, the fact that I got a shitty PS3 third party controller. I miss noel's backwards and front shoot move thing. Stupid slap shot.

And good god I suck at using makoto.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2010)

Yo, Vegitto, add me up. Crucifixion13. I'm not that good myself, but I know a decent amount of things. Jus lemme know it's you when you send the invite.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I need PSN gamertags people.
> 
> I want to get raped hard :ho
> 
> ...



Noel's new 5C is probably her best new thing actually. Learn to use it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yo, Vegitto, add me up. Crucifixion13. I'm not that good myself, but I know a decent amount of things. Jus lemme know it's you when you send the invite.



well it is pretty easy

my tag is vegittokunus XD I am easy

european tag is vegittokun
american is vegittokunus
japanese is vegittokunjap(I think)



Dreikoo said:


> Noel's new 5C is probably her best new thing actually. Learn to use it.



I don't see how it is that good. it is just a quick slapshot while the other one was slow but it offered protection to your back


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2010)

Range, combo-ability and speed.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yo, Vegitto, add me up. Crucifixion13. I'm not that good myself, but I know a decent amount of things. Jus lemme know it's you when you send the invite.



god i am getting raped right now. lol I suck


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2010)

It just takes time and practice. I don't want to come off sounding like some sort of teacher, cuz I'm nowhere near good. But just practice, a lot. GG's btw.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 19, 2010)

i sometimes wonder if we're better than we think but because we know the ridiculousness of tourney players we downplay ourselves like crazy...

and yo fuck Ragna.  i think i started to figure out how to shut him down a lil bit wit hazama....but is fuckin hard. cause one hit from him = 40% gone.

I basically need to capitalize on AntiAir 5C into at least 2500. I'd like to fatal counter with 214D~B but i dont like leaving ragna open from the ground thats just scary.


tager can fuck off too. so stupid. wat r some ways yall deal wit him. i swear i saw sum1 tech his super grabs.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 19, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> tager can fuck off too. so stupid. wat r some ways yall deal wit him. i swear i saw sum1 tech his super grabs.



You can tech his command grabs if you're in/a few frames after hitstun or you're in/a few frames in blockstun, it'll be a pink grab.

You're using Hazama right ?

Just jump and zone Tager out.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> i sometimes wonder if we're better than we think but because we know the ridiculousness of tourney players we downplay ourselves like crazy...
> 
> and yo fuck Ragna.  i think i started to figure out how to shut him down a lil bit wit hazama....but is fuckin hard. cause one hit from him = 40% gone.
> 
> ...



I am definitely at the caliber I was in CT, since I'm mad rusty. But I'm getting there.

I main Hazama too, and I agree, fuck Ragna... His shits so stupid. But when I start zoning with Ourobouros the Ragna players I'm up against seem to not know what to do. Most of the time I can lead a lot of stuff into at least 2.5k dmg. I especially love when I'm in the corner and they think they got me and I FC 214D > B them. That's the most satisfying, aside from Houtenjin.

Tager I just zone like mad until I can get in and fxck some shit up. It works most of the time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2010)

I honestly need to get a new controller.

the D-pad seemed laggy during the fights. I was alot better with the 360 controller bleh.

but GGs nonetheless


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLEQzYOgRxg&=1m32s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2010)

Woot, he does turn into a wolf...and the wolf has long hair too...i'm so happy right now .






I'm pretty sure the ribbon is Rachel's touch .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Valkenhayn!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 20, 2010)

if he kicks Terumi's ass I'll like him lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2010)

Valk has BBU lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

He's kinda like a mix between Slayer and that werewolf dude from Darkstalkers. Talbain or something?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2010)

He uses kicks and the wolf bar for his specials...he seems to start with a full wolf bar so like Rachel he probably recovers it over time.

Makoto is more Slayer than him.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

=/=


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2010)

Makoto is this game's fake Jam. She has a fucking 546 parry for christ sake.. Her only similarity to Slayer is big damage. I guess Ragna is Slayer, too?

Valk is fake Slayer, for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

Got the game, and damn, I suck arse.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 20, 2010)

Meh. Hazama seems to be more like the Slayer in this game with touch of Axl range. that multi hit aerial with the retarded launcher/wtf punish/reversal thats his super(might as well be 1/4th of meter since Hazama builds it that fast)

Valk is some other shit. tho personality wise he may very well be slayer incarnate. for some reason i swear he bout to play like chipp or something lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

I will punch you in the 'nads if you turn out to be right about Valkenhayn.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Meh. Hazama seems to be more like the Slayer in this game with touch of Axl range. that multi hit aerial with the retarded launcher/wtf punish/reversal thats his super(might as well be 1/4th of meter since Hazama builds it that fast)
> 
> Valk is some other shit. tho personality wise he may very well be slayer incarnate. for some reason i swear he bout to play like chipp or something lol.



Hazama is like Johnny/Axl if anything.. But his chains don't really work the same way IMO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

replayed ragna's story again.

God I love the joke ending.

"no ragna, YOU ARE THE GHOST"

and lol tuna


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm debating whether or not to get the first two color packs (the third one is all ugly as hell) and Makoto. >_>

*ED!*t: Fuck it, I only want the first DLC pack for Joker Hazama, so I'll just buy 2 and Makoto.

*ED!*t2: I just thought of something. The ribbon isn't Rachel's touch, I think. Valkenhayn wears it to keep his long hair manageable in human-mode.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm gonna sned off for JP yen cards so I can get the GG colors and DLC characters.. and unrelated to this thread, prob Chaos Breaker/Dark Awake.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm debating whether or not to get the first two color packs (the third one is all ugly as hell) and Makoto. >_>
> 
> *ED!*t: Fuck it, I only want the first DLC pack for Joker Hazama, so I'll just buy 2 and Makoto.
> 
> *ED!*t2: I just thought of something. The ribbon isn't Rachel's touch, I think. Valkenhayn wears it to keep his long hair manageable in human-mode.



It's not tied like that when he uses it for his hair though, it may be the same ribbon but i'm fairly sure wolves can't tie ribbons on their own tails and i doubt he'd choose that cute way of tying it for himself lol.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a dlc whore lol I wish for more colors


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought DLC 1 an 2, and Makoto. >_> Also changed my state to Delaware, cause I ain't payin' no fuckin' tax.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2010)

Noel is so pretty


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 22, 2010)

But, not as pretty as Axl.. All love, no homo.. bishounen pimpin'.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> But, not as pretty as Axl.. All love, no homo.. bishounen pimpin'.



Sorry man but Bridget is the only one it's ok to be gay for.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

Not really, as that makes you a paedo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really, as that makes you a paedo.



It's just the corollary of the "if you're not gay for Bridget, you're gay" law man, not my fault.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

You're a MB playa, says it all yo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol jin practising his lines when encountering ragna.

now I know why he laughs so high pitched :ho

lol the part after the mysteries in carl's gag reel.

makoto grabbing some tits again.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> But, not as pretty as Axl.. All love, no homo.. bishounen pimpin'.



Dawww pek

I love me some Noel.
Pretty Long hair 

And she is so easily trolled xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

noel is pretty much the cutest girl in blaz.

makoto though is completely <3333


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

Rachel would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah if I was into grannies :ho


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

She's a vampire, they don't age the same way humans do, both physically and mentally.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

well still

I just find noel cuter especially with her hair down.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesus, take this raging faggotry to PM/VM.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Rachel would like to have a word with you.



I wouldn't want to have a word with her.
Unless she and Noel are making some yuri 

Tsubaki x Noel


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Lulz, there's a few official phonecards of that i'm sure.



Hangatýr said:


> Jesus, take this raging faggotry to PM/VM.



Hah, if that bugs you you wouldn't last a day in GF with all the RPers lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

Hence why I don't visit cesspools.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

Noel's ass when she is into mu mode

id hit it :ho

and hazama is the best bad guy ever


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2010)

Hazama is badass because he has balisongs and is rather Johnny like from Guilty Gear
WHO IS VOICED BY NORIO WAKAMOTO

/Johnny and Norio fanboy lolololol


----------



## Beef Stu (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Hazama is badass



Only the first three words were necessary.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Hazama is badass because he has balisongs and is rather Johnny like from Guilty Gear
> WHO IS VOICED BY NORIO WAKAMOTO
> 
> /Johnny and Norio fanboy lolololol



How is he like Johnny? I don't see the likeness, personally.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 22, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Hazama is badass because he has balisongs and is rather Johnny like



wat       .


also Noel is shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

They dress alike but other than that they're completely different. 


Johnny is a pirate womanizer closet lolicon and a good guy .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> wat       .
> 
> 
> also Noel is shit



Noel is awesome.

Her PMS basically fucks over the world

+ Mu mode is hot 

and DAMNIT WHY NU? 

she was so much win


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nu is still here.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Noel is awesome.
> 
> Her PMS basically fucks over the world
> 
> ...



I like pissed off Noel too lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How is he like Johnny? I don't see the likeness, personally.



He moves like him, has a (functionally different) mist stance, specials that change levels, and an awesomely good super.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 23, 2010)

dear god a different controller makes so much difference.

I used this third party huge block called a controller for my PS3

now I got a new official one.

the D-pad is so much better that its scary how much easier it is now to get combos.


oh yes my main has changed to makoto.

she is win


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2010)

Why didn't you have a normal ps3 controller anyways? Did you get your ps3 off of the back of a truck or something?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2010)

I like Noel :33
My memory loss is hitting it hard


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2010)

I love Noel and her flat chest.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2010)

I love Litchi and her ridiculous chest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2010)

I love Bang and his manly chest. (and i'm man enough to say it without my sexuality feeling threatened )


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2010)

I love every kind of chest in this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 23, 2010)

sigh. anyone feel like sparring.

360

Splackavellie G


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2010)

Why the sigh Wu?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2010)

He's afraid biscuits will answer his call and kune him to hell and beyond .


I'd gracefully Bang your face in but alas, i'm on PS3.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 23, 2010)

lol. no reason. long day. i dont even think Biscuits throws down on 360 thank guad. and the fact that he plays wit best hazama, nothing my hazama does will prolly phase him lol.

i picked up rachel and then put the hoe down real quick lol. i want to play wit carl again but damn the transition from pad to stick. he's some kinda hard right now.

anyways. gettin on now for a min. hopefully i dont get counter picked with Hakumens and Tagers tonight.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> sigh. anyone feel like sparring.
> 
> 360
> 
> Splackavellie G


I'm up for some games.


Wu Fei said:


> lol. no reason. long day. i dont even think Biscuits throws down on 360 thank guad. and the fact that he plays wit best hazama, nothing my hazama does will prolly phase him lol.
> 
> i picked up rachel and then put the hoe down real quick lol. i want to play wit carl again but damn the transition from pad to stick. he's some kinda hard right now.
> 
> anyways. gettin on now for a min. hopefully i dont get counter picked with Hakumens and Tagers tonight.


I want to play either you Carl or Bang again. Those CT days were fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 24, 2010)

so i feel kinda tight wit hazama now. now if only i can do my supers wit ease and consistently combo after them.

LayZ man i feel u. but Carl needs ALOT of redeveloping. and lol Bang. we'll see. might just get  back on him 4 u dawg. main thing i wanted to do was get hazama down in my head first. 

(dont know wtf u doin on soul cal 4 tho )

on another note im always in awe when i face a Mu randomly. she's so tight. the only female i feel like playing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hazama's main super is dirt easy to do. Houtenjin all day man. Mizuchi rekkazan is cool but has very few practical uses.

Oh and for any tips for Bang i'm here, he was my main in CT from day one and he still is .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreiko you can add me if you wanna play any games, my psn is in my sig. I've recently tried picking up Bang but idk if I'll stick with him as his style just feels a bit awkward to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Why didn't you have a normal ps3 controller anyways? Did you get your ps3 off of the back of a truck or something?



oh my original controller brokeand wouldn't charge anymore so I wanted a new one but the official ones are SO FUCKING EXPENSIVE so I got a third party controller but it it huge and the D-pad is useless.

I need more opponents searching for a game takes incredible long compared to CT


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> He's afraid biscuits will answer his call and kune him to hell and beyond .
> 
> 
> I'd gracefully Bang your face in but alas, i'm on PS3.



Biscuits free.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 24, 2010)

I seriously lost 30 in a row and the last two I was astraled and I was winning the round  I'm having problems lol


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 25, 2010)

add 15 more now 45 in a row. I was so so in CT on Ranked but good lord Either I am shit or I am just playing all the spamming bastards there are.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're losing to spammers you must be terrible man. In this game IBing and normals always win out against special moves. Do they combo or do you get hit by random moves?

Do you use Mu? Have you looked into her combos and stuff? From my time messing around with her i've found out she has a few great corner loops and some tricky ways to  land her fatals. I don't much enjoy her playstyle since i'm a rushdown fan but i love the way she calls her moves. 

*tsurugi* *tsurugi* *hametsu no kusari*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2010)

Waganwa..Hakumen. Who wants to spar? 360 or PS3 is fine, i've got both CT and CS for both systems


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 25, 2010)

Man, my Kune is free. D:


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 25, 2010)

I use Mu Noel and Tao The spam is combo spam. I land mine just I black and before i can counter next thing i know I am fucked lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 25, 2010)

There is no such thing as "combo spam". Using a combo as frequently as possible is the exact opposite of spam which entails mindless repetition regardless to your foe's acts and that would result in bad or dropped combos which i'm sure they weren't since you should be able to beat someone like that.


Like you say, comboing perfectly isn't that easy. If you use combos that turn black (which means they're not really combos or you messed up the execution) then some training for your combos is in order.

For Noel, master haida loop, for Tao there's the taunt loop and Mu has those corner combos, they're a good start.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2010)

ill b on in lik 30-40. think my hazama is sorta tight now. i might get bossed one round but i'll put up a fight afterwards. legit arakunes are stupid retarded my gawd. happy i won. infinites are stupid when u can still do 2500-3000 dmg combos witout curse

and dammit i REALLY wanna play wit Mu now after epic fight against one last night. her wake up game is retarded and she definitely requires some skill.

cause im writing Carl off for a minute damn stick. its a shame when i perform better with Rachel than with him.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 25, 2010)

lol if you'd see my matches you'd lol I get like a sliver of health on them for the win and i get astraled or distortioned lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 25, 2010)

man  hazama vs. litchi is a fucked matchup LayZ i dunno y im still puttin up wit u. its annoying. 

I swear hazama can only win dat shit by time out no lie.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> man  hazama vs. litchi is a fucked matchup LayZ i dunno y im still puttin up wit u. its annoying.
> 
> I swear hazama can only win dat shit by time out no lie.


Its more like the connection is fucked.  If you mix in the overhead more and finish the whole combo after a chain hits; you'll can KO her no problem.  

GGs


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 26, 2010)

im not a tier whore like u


----------



## Tokkan (Aug 26, 2010)

myself on Dustloop said:
			
		

> "BlazBlue Continuum Shift II" announced. Continuum Shift II is an updated version of Continuum Shift to be released to the arcades and it will be shown at Taito's booth at the Amusement Machine Show. Valkenhayn will be playable. It is expected to be in arcades sometime this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you guys probably would've liked to know.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2010)

Hazama's combo's are character dependent??

lol

How is CCCCCCC jc CCCCCCC xx 214B character dependent?

You may have to make small adjustments based on their height, ie, when to start mashing C and how many times to mash C, but, those are small quirks that even I can eyeball and adjust to and I don't really play HZ (yet).

One may not talk about character specific combos/ mid combo adjustment in BB, especially you've ever played GG.. Who remembers trying to do combos on Johnny? ;-;


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Who remembers trying to do combos on Johnny? ;-;


Heavy friend with that Clean Hit spot in his crotch. I would say Robo-Ky was worse though.

For that matter, the lightweights. *hits the likes of May, Jam and Bridget, they go flying* Get back here, goddamn it!


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2010)

I always found light characters easier, but, B-loops are the only combo that Axl really has to adjust for. And the light characters feel much easier to me. I can do the character specific 5 rep loop on most of the lightweights, but, drop it vs most heavier characters.

Midscreen is just knowing who you can do throw, 6K to, and who you have to dash 5K5P (and who you can't hit either with, ie Jam). That and hitting heavy characters as early as possible after rense/green bean FRC and delaying with the light characters.

And yeah, Robo Ky is a bitch. He's falls like Potemkin, but, instead of sharing a massive hitbox, he gets Ky's skinny ass oddly shaped hitbox. Awesome.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2010)

I suppose lightweights aren't as bad for Axl as they are for Sol. Generally one less rep for Sidewinder loops, and considering more annoying to knock down.

Pretty satisfying to know that most lightweights have their Clean Hit spot in their face or throat though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2010)

Against lightweights/floaties, Sol can do BnN IAD j.S CLSW, 9 jump raw CLSW, 9 jump raw CLSW, 8 jump(I think) j.S CLSW, BR knockdown

High damage commagrab combo, mostly burst safe, knockdown, and stlye points. ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's some cool Hazama action for you to feel inferior after watching .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't know why I didn't pick up the sack of bees earlier..................oh yeah, CT. hurr durr


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 27, 2010)

^^so who are the people who find the good shit in the first place? (i somewhat wish i could record my shit and be more involved the community in that regard)

i'm prolly sounding alot worst than i play but honestly i just roll my eyes at these kats i play who seem to be looking to get in that one hit to do whats textbook....but when i figure ish out they cant do shit cause they dont know at ALL how to adjust their gameplan or havent explored things enough to REMOTELY be competitive on a mental level. i think the one thing i give myself credit on is being able to change up and assess. i feel my own personal satisfaction (and frustrations lol) from how i approach fighters. specially with a game like this where theres so much potential for personal style and whatnot.

i just remembered....like i did 5D(blocked)>C (cross up) then 214B. he (LayZ) was mashing A (i hate it bro lol but i love u man, it does its job) to beat the mixup/jump in but the 214B beat him causing Bounce on counter. i tried it like 2 more times wit same results. I think i prolly coulda followed up a super or something. so thats just another option i got in my arsenal should i face similar opponent/playstyle.

and its nothin but trial and error and a growing library of my own conclusions that others may have too or may not have. i start off scrubby but i end up gettin respect. faced this CRAZY arakune. he had a STUPID infinite after bugs or watever and was super solid with getting the curse in. he knew hazama very good which threw me off cause i usually dominate arakunes. i lost but it was by a sliver. dude sent message recognizing the solidness and all.

im on my boondocks. real recognize real. thats all im sayin. if i hit a personal plateau then i'll go ahead integrate that one trick that tourney folks seem to make sure they have down....which was exactly the case wit my Carl in CT. i did erything BUT the clap loop. and while he was solid, there was a point where i did need to get the most damage off any hit. BUT, it was only a supplemental tool to a playstyle i truly felt i owned. so after learning clap i was BEAST...then got tired of the game and dropped.

i'd like to play more wit some folks here but man fuck the lag i get where i'm at. im gonna get my own set up in a few months tho, i promise.

*EDIT:* I FEEL U BBQ on the match control. thats y I HATED playing with Guy at some point in SSF4. its playing wit him that got me thinking more about match control.

*EDIT 2*


> Here's some cool Hazama action for you to feel inferior after watching .



i dont feel inferior but that was a bomb ass Hazama. very solid. i wish i could instant block lol. he really got my props at 7:15 and the immediate onslaught. 7:35 and that pressure/frame trap is something gotta try out. i love shit like that. 5B always gave me nice block stun. but in never knew a good means of capitalizing on it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 28, 2010)

The people that find out optimal combos are generally people with the best understanding of the game's combo system.

Like, the j214B counter hit bounce, can be followed up with a combo, but, it's P1 value is worse than j2C which would probably have counter hit his mashing and gave you a better follow up. Maybe one day you might have realized, hey, this works vs mashing and gives better return, I should use this instead, but, who knows how long it would have taken, or if you'd ever come to that conclusion at all.

My point being, if you eventually come to figure out all the optimal shit by yourself, you're not better than the people who read it online. You simply caught up them 6 months later. Where you got the knowledge, does not gain you the respect, how you use it does.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2010)

Dear god I suck with makoto it is hard to win anything online.

But I shall continue, she is too awesome not to main.

my noel somehow sucks hardcore now anyway and I needed a fresh start.

I need more people from here to play against since the searching time is INCREDIBLY long sometimes 10 minutes. 

Is this normal or just me living so far from america? I doubt that it is that since most of the time I have a connection of 3-4


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 28, 2010)

Vegitto-kun, u need to keep ur opponent inside and guessing non stop. figure out how to get in then and try to land A/2A. if it hits, go for the most damage while pushing them into corner. if the A is blocked, do a block string ending with her projectile move. then go into grab mixups. they can easily tech once they get accustomed but ur the one having them guess how to defend. there'll reach a point where high level players might opt to just keep blocking and if grabbed tech on reaction putting u back at neutral. so u'll need to still know ur matchups and how to adjust.

BBQ, to each their own i guess. like i said, its just my own satisfaction and im not saying im better. but i definitely learn and apply.

 j2C is best on hit. but if D is block trying that will get u fucked over. crossing up takes jus a tiny bit longer too so more time to stuff....Ragnas have destroyed me for trying it. the j214B after D~C seemed to beat it better, dunno if its just cause of height or hitbox properties. i just know its not something to do outright, the recovery is stupid long so if its not a counter u'll be a disadvantage. this was just me wondering about how the move could be a more useful outside of his bnb ender.

time to go to practice and record this shit to see. 

really its best to just wait/bait wit D~A/hit confirm THEN go in. but thats understood, y not try to see if u can get some sort of mixup game going.

we're in the same accord as far the mind game and applying knowledge. thats a no brainer. thats fighters. but i bet theres a reason japanese seem to shit on US overall when it comes to some of these fighters. (well....the arcade scene isnt as dead overthere lol)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2010)

My biggest problem is that I always mess up combos and that I seriously need to do some more combo research + goddamn her short range.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My biggest problem is that I always mess up combos and that I seriously need to do some more combo research + goddamn her short range.


Here's a few simple combos to start you off.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWOS0o91Kr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2010)

lol "simple" not for a fighting game noob like me :ho

and I hate how the game says my connection is 0 causing many people to disconnect from me even though during the fight I have a perfect connection


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol "simple" not for a fighting game noob like me :ho
> 
> and I hate how the game says my connection is 0 causing many people to disconnect from me even though during the fight I have a perfect connection



Well, here's a complex one: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FMIRr8D3zg[/YOUTUBE]


You tell me if i was right or wrong lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2010)

lol yeah. 

I think im going to call it quits for today. I cant win anything and it is frustrating as hell. 

even my fucking noel is failing. Bleh. 

I seriously need to have more people in my list so I can instantly fight instead of having to wait fucking 10 minutes for a match.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually it seems in most situations, now, it's better for HZ to let them air tech after jCCCCC djCCCCC, then land and go for chain reset.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2010)

whats the most a person can do after teching? can they do another dash? can they immediately block? i tend to unintentionlly reset due to mistiming combos/D attacks lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I might invest in an arcade stick afterall.

If I hear arcade stick I always think of these huge long sticks but I saw one in a topic and it was short, I might be able to work with that.

any advice on a good stick?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 29, 2010)

have u been having trouble just because of execution? or just knowing when to apply stuff. if the latter, an arcade stick wont help at all.

dont know whats best now, but its pretty much agreed that the madkatz tournament edition sticks made after SF4 are top notch and can avoid all the stick maintenance for some time.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 29, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> I think im going to call it quits for today. I cant win anything and it is frustrating as hell.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain I took a week off lol Don't have to wait for awhile for games but losing o yes i am familiar.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not a very good player but losing 15+ matches in a row? 

causing a shitstorm

and who here agrees that hazama should never take his hat off

fucking SSJ hair

edit: lol I have trained so much with makoto that I tried charging D when playing noel


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 29, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am not a very good player but losing 15+ matches in a row?
> 
> causing a shitstorm
> 
> ...



eel your pain I am in a 45 game losing streak and what makes it so bad is I am fighting good but always miss one block or get astraled lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2010)

I am now on a 30+ losing streak.

I am seriously considering just dropping makoto.

death do you have blaz on the PS3? if so PSN tag plz


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2010)

Play offline until you master her combos a bit more. How do you seem to lose most often?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 30, 2010)

finally got around to unlocking Mu....


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am now on a 30+ losing streak.
> 
> I am seriously considering just dropping makoto.
> 
> death do you have blaz on the PS3? if so PSN tag plz



I sold my ps3 lol For now only 360. Have 3 of them lol.  Also keep faith I lost 45 in a row. took a week off and now am on a 10+ winning streak. I think I just needed to break some bad habits. Hazama is a bitch though still.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Play offline until you master her combos a bit more. How do you seem to lose most often?



just getting my ass kicked constantly constantly.

I constantly get caught in every single fucking combo out there I fucking mis everything. I cant combo for shit.

I just suck and should die


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 30, 2010)

Take a few days off and do training on the hardest and work the score attack I got through tager with mu last night it helps


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 30, 2010)

i was 77-75. im slowly but surely get more consistent. at lik 120 - 88 now. 

Mu isnt as hype as i thought she'd be. but i see the potential for some effery. I think maining her will boost my overall game SOMEHOW. she's quite different from Carl and Hazama. less gimmicky wins.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm close to unlocking her..just need to complete 4 more stories, which includes the true end.

Tsubaki's gag = HHHNNNNGGGGG x3

​


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2010)

ragna's Gag story was my favorite.

no ragna....YOU ARE THE GHOST!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

and

NIISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

I didn't like lamba's gag, the ending was too sad to be a gag story


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2010)

Rachel's ending is by far the funniest.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, that was a good one too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2010)

getting this as my first game when i buy the 320gig bundle after my YLOD.. 

any news on DLC yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, Makoto has been out for ages, Valk will be out next month and Platinum a bit later.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Rachel's ending is by far the funniest.



that was the one with the glasses right?

RAGNA IS MY HUSBAND!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's a Noel combo video, i kinda liked the work in it so it may inspire you to suck less. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xprFuNxP1FY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 30, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I'm close to unlocking her..just need to complete 4 more stories, which includes the true end.
> 
> Tsubaki's gag = HHHNNNNGGGGG x3
> 
> ​



Dude u DONT NEED TO FINISH ALL STORIES!

play with the right folks to get to unlock Hazama story. then beat that then u can do True Ending to unlock Mu. I havent touched Tager nor Arakune's stories once....and i still got Mu.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just getting my ass kicked constantly constantly.
> 
> I constantly get caught in every single fucking combo out there I fucking mis everything. I cant combo for shit.
> 
> I just suck and should die



Do you ever block? or do you just press buttons?

I play randoms online in various fighting games, and a common flaw in a lot of newbs is don't seem to recognize the difference between neutral situation, offensive situation, and defensive situation.

They think they can just run up, 2a into you and start pressure/combos or whatever, or just because the other guy is close to them, it's a good time to attempt a combo.

Identifying when to be passive and when to be aggressive is one of the most important things you have to learn if you want to win, in any fighting game.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah i learned that you speak truth. I was being way to aggressive with mu. Noel and tao aggression is good. Mu is better to sorta hang back, let them come to you. Makoto is a rush beast if you can trick them into attacking that two clone thing she does.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2010)

It depends more on who you face than who you use. If you're facing Ragna, his ID limits your options. If you're facing Tager, his command grabs limit your pressure. There's tons of char specific things like that to know.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 30, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> It depends more on who you face than who you use. If you're facing Ragna, his ID limits your options. If you're facing Tager, his command grabs limit your pressure. There's tons of char specific things like that to know.



Ehh, you can't always be scared of reversals. If Ragna has 50% I'd say you might want to be a bit careful.. But, you can't always live in fear. Especially as big of a risk as it is for the defending player.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, Makoto has been out for ages, Valk will be out next month and Platinum a bit later.



great.. always though calamity trigger lacked in characters.. can't wait till september 19th 


on the other hand, how's the online? any lagging?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Do you ever block? or do you just press buttons?
> 
> I play randoms online in various fighting games, and a common flaw in a lot of newbs is don't seem to recognize the difference between neutral situation, offensive situation, and defensive situation.
> 
> ...



ofcourse I block. But my combos just fail constantly. once in a while I get a nice combo with some nice damage in.

feels good. I don't know what it is with makoto but her level 3 Ds hitting is so damn satisfying.



Dreikoo said:


> It depends more on who you face than who you use. If you're facing Ragna, his ID limits your options. If you're facing Tager, his command grabs limit your pressure. There's tons of char specific things like that to know.



this is true. Tager is my archenemy. I just cant handle him. that fucking grab and THE POWER OF MAGNETISM.

arakune is a bitch too. 

the character I have the least problems with is hazama, don't know why I still lose but barely.

what are you guys's opinion of people that keep on hitting you after a KO and people using the english voices.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 31, 2010)

Last night I finally hit my Mu combos with consistancy. Hazama is still a whore but I gave this one Haku men more than he bargained for. Overall lost 4 all night and won 11 not bad. as long as I don't just lose all night I am fine lol. I know i suck at this game but I like it too much to care. I am better at SF I have a relatively decent win % there. I play Blaz more.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Ehh, you can't always be scared of reversals. If Ragna has 50% I'd say you might want to be a bit careful.. But, you can't always live in fear. Especially as big of a risk as it is for the defending player.



Nobody mentioned fear, they're just one more thing you need to take into account. As a Bang user, I love nothing more than running up to a Ragna, blocking their ID and then getting a fatal 623B into epic damage or a J4C as Tager desperately tries to magnetize you. (J4C prorates great, way better than JC)





> what are you guys's opinion of people that keep on hitting you after a KO and people using the english voices.


Depends on what they hit you with and most english voice users are anime-culture noobs or just ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't know which is better, ignorance or stupidity, but i know i don't much like either. Especially not when Hakumen the Driller and Kyon the bloodedge are among us.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> Dude u DONT NEED TO FINISH ALL STORIES!
> 
> play with the right folks to get to unlock Hazama story. then beat that then u can do True Ending to unlock Mu. I havent touched Tager nor Arakune's stories once....and i still got Mu.


Naw, I like finishing them all..which I just did. 

Mu's taunt is the best taunt ever. I was expecting something pretty cool, but instead I got an adorable one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2010)

Bang's taunt can be done safely and as a taunt instead of a combo. You use it after activating steel rain and some people even try to hit you out of it, so much win .


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 31, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nobody mentioned fear, they're just one more thing you need to take into account. As a Bang user, I love nothing more than running up to a Ragna, blocking their ID and then getting a fatal 623B into epic damage or a J4C as Tager desperately tries to magnetize you. (J4C prorates great, way better than JC)
> 
> 
> Depends on what they hit you with and most english voice users are anime-culture noobs or just ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I don't know which is better, ignorance or stupidity, but i know i don't much like either. Especially not when Hakumen the Driller and Kyon the bloodedge are among us.



If it's limiting what you do, you are scared. 

It's not like it's uncommon, we all get scared. Have you ever been thrown in this game? Chances are if you got thrown in a mix up, it's not because you missed the gigantic break window, it's because you were scared of something else, and forgot to pay attention to throws.

The thing is, smart Ragna will not DP often, but, use your fear to get free escapes, or be very abare on defense because they know you'll be leaving openings to bait it.

If you act like you aren't scared of his DP, he's going to be scared to use it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone wanna beat up my new Mu?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> If it's limiting what you do, you are scared.
> 
> It's not like it's uncommon, we all get scared. Have you ever been thrown in this game? Chances are if you got thrown in a mix up, it's not because you missed the gigantic break window, it's because you were scared of something else, and forgot to pay attention to throws.
> 
> ...



For me to be scared is more than to acknowledge a threat and take it into account as one more thing to build a plan around. Being scared only happens when one very specific and typically unusual way of play suddenly starts unfolding in front of my confused eyes. Just think of FRKZ for a second, you need to take into account how your blocking works once in it and if you're facing you need to deal with new mixups but that's not being afraid of it. If you get caught in a 7k loop from a frkz-user though, then yeah, you'll be afraid of that initiating hit.

As for throws, i typically get thrown as a counter, i have a relatively easy time teching throws otherwise, sometimes it's even safer to let you get thrown to create some space, enough for a guard point or a daifunka or something. The throw counter could just be any other hit that's just faster than what I'm doing right then though.


As for Ragna, i think a balance of the two is the best, if you act too recklessly he may even use it more, which taking into account my ultra-aggressive style I've seen happen often. Again, these are usually the ones I tend to run up to and IB instead of try to combo, but they do seem to be just as likely to overuse it as they are likely to keep it for a rainy day.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2010)

I want Valkenhayn already. D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Naw, I like finishing them all..which I just did.
> 
> Mu's taunt is the best taunt ever. I was expecting something pretty cool, but instead I got an adorable one.



I still havent unlocked litchi and arakune's story finished all the rest but cant get them.ok I don't have 100% with all of the rest but most are.

I lost so much that I forgot how ADORABLE makotos final victory pose is

dat tail


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 1, 2010)

Get a time out loss with Makoto and then tell me what's adorable.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 1, 2010)

finnaly hit my mu air combo on a Hazama player no less lol good night indeed.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> As for Ragna, i think a balance of the two is the best, if you act too recklessly he may even use it more, which taking into account my ultra-aggressive style I've seen happen often. Again, these are usually the ones I tend to run up to and IB instead of try to combo, but they do seem to be just as likely to overuse it as they are likely to keep it for a rainy day.



Note that I said smart Ragna. Meaning smart Ragna knows that with out 50 meter they risk having to waste their burst, or eat a big counter hit / fatal counter set up. They also know you're going to be looking for that punish.

If you're wildly aggressive, either you give off two impressions, you don't understand how to fight Ragna, or, your trying to condition him to let that DP off when you want it.

I'm no saying never do shit like dash brake, delay 2A after jump-ins or whatever, just saying, don't constantly bait it, because you will lose more opportunities than you will get big damage.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Get a time out loss with Makoto and then tell me what's adorable.



oh yes I love that "hugging tail cuz I are sad" 

still Dat tail :ho


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to do a timeout to see what you were talking about lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2010)

Was it worth it?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah it was good lol I like Arakune's too lol I timed out everyone Makoto is the best I think.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

I hear people about Noel so I teleported here 

Is dat be a Noel Chibi I see?!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's by far the most stylish Makoto combo video i've ever seen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2010)

I am getting the hang off combos but its hard landing them damnit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 5, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Here's by far the most stylish Makoto combo video i've ever seen.


That was the pro cawmbo... THIS is an EMPIRE CAWMBO


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2010)

I dropped makoto for now, going to focuss on noel again. or become a ragna/tager/jin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 5, 2010)

Jin isn't easy mode any more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2010)

He still seems a SHITLOAD easier than makoto when I last played with him


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 5, 2010)

He's much harder to do damage with and he has a tougher time getting in, most of his good combos take meter too. They're about the same really.


Maybe he's a tad easier if you're a noob and can't combo at all anyways though...he does have single-hit strong moves more so than makoto.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 5, 2010)

I am doin Mu and after 200 some matches and countless hours finally hitting the basic combos with her. I totally pissed off a guy last night I was foing so good. 

My advice is stick with her. If you change you start all over. my overall win % sucks but I don't care because I am having fun. Plus as a bonus Hazama, Ragna, and Hakumen aren't as hard for me as they were before and in a lot of cases I take them to the final round in the last 20 secs so I feel good about that.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

dude the only thing hard for me is getting the dashing 2B after knocking them out the air with downC. to me, its more like u gotta abuse her spacing, get fatals, and make people look stupid for poor teching.

she does nice damage wit few hits so good use of the projectile things and u'll be halfway to victory in secs.

shes pretty fun. i need to get better tho. im not playing enuff.
i


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 5, 2010)

Mu is all about the corner rape. Master those combos and master gaining a way to land them and you're set.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah thats all i pretty much be tryin to do. it isnt that hard getting them there really. and once u do it almost gets too easy.


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet I can beat 90% of all the people on this thread in BLAZBLUE CS(CONTINNUM SHIFT)


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 6, 2010)

u'll prolly win dat bet. but who the fuck are u bruh?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah i have been practicing my corner rapes in score attack mode and it's awesome when it works lol. She was made to corner people, plus the steins are awesome when used sparingly.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2010)

AiR Silverfox said:


> I bet I can beat 90% of all the people on this thread in BLAZBLUE CS(CONTINNUM SHIFT)



Are you on the East Coast? If so, post your PSN.

I don't play this much, or even like it, particularly.. But, I still like me over you in ft5 anyway.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 7, 2010)

Last night was fun I think I fought someone from here the tag was ixKingsomething xxx or whatever lol. Gg though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2010)

I cant wait untill the game is released here so I can get the 360 version.

lol I cant believe I am actually buying both versions


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 7, 2010)

I would if I had my ps3 still


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 7, 2010)

Sparingly?

You should have steins up for every oki..


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 8, 2010)

If I focus on them I end up spamming and getting slammed a lot lol I don't play like most other players. Probably why I don't win a ton but I have fun when I do.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Valkenheyn will be out on the 21st:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2010)

Time to kick ass and drink tea.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Time to kick ass and make tea you mean .


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 8, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> If I focus on them I end up spamming and getting slammed a lot lol I don't play like most other players. Probably why I don't win a ton but I have fun when I do.



Spamming =/= oki


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess but when I grew up spammers got their asses whooped lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 8, 2010)

You're supposed to always use the exact amount that is safe depending on the situation. That's not spamming at all.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll play any1 who has ps3 and the game i want to fight some good battles my ps3 username is riderinhood2 the same as my username here


----------



## Alpha to Omega (Sep 9, 2010)

Platinum was officially announced and there are screenshots here:



There are also two new screenshots of Valkenhayn here:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2010)

Jesus, how much range is Platinum gonna have?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I guess but when I grew up spammers got their asses whooped lol



You aren't spamming -__-

Oki = opponent getting up.. IE you do a knockdown combo that sets up steins, then as they tech you shoot the LAZURS around them to control their tech and/or gain frame advantage on their wake up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyyoX47NQk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Valkenhayn looks awesome.

and lol platinum will be awesome


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

LMAO at that radio vid.

*Rachel's seyuu speaking in Rache'ls voice*: If you don't buy him, i'll punish you, if you do buy him, I'll punish you even more enjoyably.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Rachel can "punish" me anytime

.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2010)

Yo, Hangatyr calls ME a pedo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

We're all lolicons to varying extends, unless you live in Japan you're not a pedo by being just a lolicon (they're basically interchangeable terms there), don't let it get to ya .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

ITS AWRIIIGHT


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yo, Hangatyr calls ME a pedo?



Rachel is not a child.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, the Etna defense eh. She's not a child but if you like her like that you're a lolicon. Sorta like how you're gay if you're not gay for Bridget.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 9, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Ah, the Etna defense eh. She's not a child but if you like her like that you're a lolicon. Sorta like how you're gay if you're not gay for Bridget.



No, I think Etna and Flone definiently qualify for lolicons, but Rachel doesn't even look or act like a child.  She's small in size and that's all.  As for Bridget, I think mostly that's fanart and hype.  If you actually play and observe him in the game, it's easy to look past his name and manner dress, and see a boy with long hair.  People just act like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because it's fun...I guess.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't say there's no difference between them but at the same time that doesn't change much. Rachel's style actually is called "goth-loli" so even though she doesn't look young she dresses in a relative way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

pfff rachel is just small titted like noel :ho

noel X rachel still = <3


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Yo, Hangatyr calls ME a pedo?



I call you, Vegitto-kun and Dreikoo all paedo's, actually.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 9, 2010)

neat I didn't expect her to look like that


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2010)

Loli, giant weapon, huge pokes, personality switching. Platinum = Half May half ABA.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

The girly and teddy-bear theme as well as the male personality add a Bridget into the mix too, though not sure if it'll carry as much in the gameplay department...she doesn't look like she plays much like ABA now either.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2010)

A better version of the vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdO-mHC5Ncs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 9, 2010)

May had Whales, Platina has...kitty-shaped missiles.


----------



## Altron (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally picked up BlazBlue for PSP. Loving it so far, though the combos are sometimes a pain in the ass to execute and also the Astral Finishes. Though overall I love it, the graphics are pretty good along with excellent heavy metal influenced music. Definitely has that awesome Guilty Gear feeling. So far Noel and Ragna have been the characters I have been using.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Be sure to pick up continuum shift, it's so much better.


----------



## Tokkan (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> May had Whales, *Platina* has...kitty-shaped missiles.



Who the hell is Platina? Is she somehow related to 
?

(Ripped straight from the game)


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, Platinum is spelled out "platina" when using moon-runes.


----------



## Tokkan (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, Platinum is spelled out "platina" when using moon-runes.



And that's any platinum that's spelt that way, even the metal. 

And it's "purachina" not "platina" if you go that way, BTW.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

"Ra" and "la" are interchangeable, same for "chi" and "ti".


----------



## Tokkan (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> "Ra" and "la" are interchangeable, same for "chi" and "ti".



Yes, yes. I know how romanisation works and the various different romanisation methods (Hepburn, Kunrei-shiki, etc), I actually studied Japanese for quite some time. But if you go that way, you've got "Pulatina", which looks stupid.  Unlike "Purachina" which is somewhat cute sounding. Admittedly I prefer "Platina" but I also think using it instead of the official spelling of "Platinum" is just disrespectful to Arc, like saying "I'm better at translating things, their intended naming is wrong". That and going with "Platina" because "it's how it's spelt in moon-runes" is being too much of a weeaboo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

I actually study JP too, it's my minor, I'm not being a weeaboo, I'm being a pretentious ass 

Btw, "platina" is how you say "platinum" in Greek too, which is my native language and sounds just right to me .


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, you're definitely a fucking weeaboo. 

And Platinum is the scientiffic name for the element, so eh.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

You must have a different definition for that term then since from my experience those are people who murder the JP language without knowing it and end everything with desu and use random Jp words in wrong contexts.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Given your massive hard-on for everything from DAI NIPPON, I'd say it's still an accurate tag.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm an anime fan and a gamer, that's just how it is when you're into these kinds of things. It's perfectly natural. Being a weeaboo is about being ignorant and wishing you were Japanese and all those other stupid things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG PLATINUM IS SO KAWAI LOLI DESUNEEEEEEEE.




desudesudesudesu


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm an anime fan and a gamer, that's just how it is when you're into these kinds of things. It's perfectly natural. Being a weeaboo is about being ignorant and wishing you were Japanese and all those other stupid things.



= manga fan
= game fan
=/= massive erection for Japan


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> May had Whales, Platina has...kitty-shaped missiles.



I AM PLAYING THIS CHARACTER


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 10, 2010)

lol this discussion is great lol  

Layz what did you teach tyler he did rather well last night. Until I swept him 9 in a row. The wrath of Mu is coming. Get your Litchi a helmet


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Layz what did you teach tyler he did rather well last night. Until I swept him 9 in a row. The wrath of Mu is coming. Get your Litchi a helmet


Nothing, I think? 

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> = manga fan
> = game fan
> =/= massive erection for Japan



I like them so much that the affection spills over sometimes, it's hard to control one's enthusiasm when one is so passionate. Still, you can't use wrong terms to describe me just because I'm not like you. Despite how much I like something, I speak Japanese (and I got an A+ on my last semester ) and I don't sound like a retarded illiterate American kid when I post hence I'm not a weeaboo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Japanophile = weeaboo, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 10, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Nothing, I think?
> 
> I'm ready when you are.


lol 

He talks shit. anyway soon i will be ready. Although I will probably lose damnit I am goin down swinging. brought my psr with her  up from a 10 to 70 in 4 days. Hard hard work.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Japanophile = weeaboo, as far as I'm concerned.



Alright then, just know that you're misusing the term and are being wrong. 





























edit: Apparently, Rachel got her CT 6A back in the new loctest...I KNEW I was making the right choice by keeping her as my sub .


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> A better version of the vid:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdO-mHC5Ncs[/YOUTUBE]



What the fuck.
He plays like Slayer D:
OSSIM

Let's see
Alucard
Badass Butler
Hellsing

Sounds like someone was reading Hellsing 

Also, Tsubaki x Noel > Other stuff here


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Johnny, Valkenhayn's VA is the same dude that does Walter in Hellsing. That's where the name comes from.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, Rachel's last name is Alucard but the first one to get that name was that dude from Castlevania instead of the vampire in Hellsing so who knows.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

lol wtf so we are renovating our house but my parents cant keep their tv in the living room anymore so it moved to my room.

now I suddenly start kicking ass with makoto. it seems that a 50ish inch true HD screen helps :ho for some reason it feels like the game plays smoother now. 

I now managed to perfect match a 10 levels higher hazama player. Felt good.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 10, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, Rachel's last name is Alucard but the first one to get that name was that dude from Castlevania instead of the vampire in Hellsing so who knows.



Actually, no, the first character named Alucard was in the film Son of Dracula, released in 1943. And even then, you have Dracula AD 1972 before the release of Castlevania III.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 10, 2010)

Some neat reading.



Ragna:
5D on grounded opponents no longer floats
3C is techable
5B>6A gattling is gone
Inferno Divider no longer has wall bounce
Belial edge doesn't bounce as high any more (can still follow up with a quick 5D)

Jin:
2C>5C gattling added (cannot re-input 2C)
B musou knocks down again

Noel:
2C>5C gattling added (cannot re-input 2C)
j4D is damn fast. As if you can't see her falling from the air.
5D reduced invincibility frames

Rachel:
Overall damage increased
5B>2B gattling added
6A activation speed increased
6B on counter slides
6B jump cancel possible on block
2C hit stop increased
5C>C now slides. Mid screen C lobelia>3D> Sword iris/BBL combos. In corner 5C>C>3C can be done for 2 loops.
j2C can be canceled into attacks on landing
Lobeilas come out even when hit
George has been changed (there's a frog gauge now)
Tempest dahlia? what the heck is that? [i think he means it's been removed]

Tager:
Nothing known.
something about his collider mechanics being revised

Taokaka:
new jB, cat motion 2's animation for 2 hits
old jB is now j2B
taunt loop's been nerfed bad. it's now a joke.
drives are more stiff(?), increased hit stop.
health increase [i think.]


Arakune:
overall damage decreased
guarded drive moves give less curse meter

Litchi:
more gattlings without staff
6A with staff must be RC otherwise no followups available
4D slides. follow up possible in corner
6D's level(?) decreased. [maybe priority?]
jC without staff is now techable

Bang:
5B slower start up
2B slower start up
2B>5B gattling added. (cannot reinput 2B)
heavenly phoenix thrust no longer wall bounces for both air and ground
3C is techable
ashura slower start up, no more invincibility frames, has become a joke DD

Carl:
2B>5B gattling added cannot re-input 2B)
ada's gauge recovers slower

hakumen:
jD cannot be followed up
5D increased damage
[something about his yukikaze.]
other than that don't know much

Lambda:
5DD activation slowed
blade summonings are slower

Tsubaki:
5D instantly gives 1 stock, but holding down D gives a slightly slower charge speed
2D starts out slow but the charge speed rapidly increases. Also more stiff now.
jD charge speed increased
5B more strong
2BB>5BB gattlings added (Cannot re-input 2BB)
236A start up time increased, if comboed into cannot be follow up [i think.]
214A, B doesn't float opponent even when done by itself
623A on counter hit, untechable time decreased so cannot follow up
cannot cancel into any move from throw, throw slides. mid screen do 236D to follow up, in corner can follow up with normal combos.
after air throw timing for follow up attacks more strict

Hazama:
Ouroboros start up and move speed slowed (although it really feel like there's no difference)
Ouroboros gauge takes longer to recover
5B level reduced. If 5B>3C is not inputted with the fastest timing it won't combo.

Makoto:
parry cancel gone
5B faster start-up, can jump cancel even on block.

Valkenhayn:
cannot block or crouch in wolf form. cannot switch directions.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2010)

There's a lot more info on Valk, actually:


> Valkenhayn
> Steps, doesn't dash. [translator: like Hakumen] Good reach, specializes in wolf form followups.
> Cannot crouch, cannot block in wolf form. Hitting left makes you walk left, hitting right makes you walk right. [translator: Since you don't block, you don't actually stop whenever you hold back in range of a move, you keep moving.]
> -6B has vaccuum effect, hits twice. Not a mid
> ...



And from what I've read he CAN switch directions in wolf-form, he just needs to do so manually as he cannot block.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2010)

I like how Ragna went from people saying he was top3, then falls to mid-tier, then takes the nerf stick hardest of the whole crew.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

nerf those damned ragna with their Inferno Dividaaa and HELSU FANG


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2010)

They nerfed him far too much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't mind at all :ho


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2010)

i think my best characters might be lamda or hazama. I can get past challenge 8 with Hazama. =P


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 11, 2010)

keep in mind I think that's the first loke test results so we'll see.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 11, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> I like how Ragna went from people saying he was top3, then falls to  mid-tier, then takes the nerf stick hardest of the whole crew.


Yeah, no kidding.

Still, early days yet. I'm sure he'll end up with at least something dumb and/or awesome enough for me to feel the need to record and upload.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't like the change to Hazama's 5B, especially since I mostly play online.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

Ragna was too easy to use to be that good. It seems they kept his ease-of-use and Tager-fied him. 

For me, he's an introduction char, he always was, most people learn with him or Hakumen and then they pick who they like. His tier placement in CS negated this by letting hordes of scrubs actually win with him much easier than with who they liked to use the best, preventing them from branching out from him.

The one nerf i don't like about him is the lack of bounce from his 2D....that was supposed to be a shoutout to Order Sol's force break...which should always bounce .




edit:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcOi2LEp1X0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Good call on that Aba thing for Platinum. Just look at her staff after the DD...it looks like it's gonna do bad bad things to you .


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 11, 2010)

That staff is awesome lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

And that's not even her special item, the bell is her nyx actually .


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2010)

Ragna wasn't THAT good. He did a lot of damage, he had a good reversal, and he had 5B.

He was only S tier early on, as other characters developed, he stayed the same he was like dead middle as far as character rankings go.. They over-did the nerfs.

I don't even play Ragz, I just think that it's a stupid change.

Good shit on Platinum vid. Definitely going to play her. She's hella troll character.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2010)

His heat gain is what bugged me the most...and sure he wasn't THAT good but he was THAT easy to use compared to other, worse chars like Ara or Tao.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 11, 2010)

Combo ease =/= character ease.

Also, Arakune is considered a better character than Ragna. @_@


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 11, 2010)

I hate Ragna nerf ll day imo


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2010)

yay some more new characters to play with


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 12, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> I hate Ragna nerf ll day imo



Aren't you the same guy that thought Tager should've been nerfed from CT. -__-


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Aren't you the same guy that thought Tager should've been nerfed from CT. -__-



yea I had good reason too as a noel it would have been beneficial to me


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2010)

im not gonna lie i cant stand tagers. I can try as hard as I can then anyone with tager can just toss and slam me to death. All of my hard work, for nothing...


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2010)

Learn to tech and avoid throws. Tager is the second/third worst char in the game, he has such horrible mobility and his combos do average damage too.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 13, 2010)

You should fight the ones I have you might change your mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2010)

Or, ya know, just learn the match-up?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> yea I had good reason too as a noel it would have been beneficial to me



Noel v Tager was in Noel's favor back then..


deathofevangelion said:


> You should fight the ones I have you might change your mind.


No, Tager is certainly low tier. With his low mobility and the need to be close to you, he will never be a good character in this game, where he has to guess to track ground techs, and can't keep you where he wants you after a knockdown.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2010)

Who would you say is the toughest character to fair up against?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2010)

Unlimited Arakune.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe you have no issue with him but I do. Matchup wise it's never been good for Noel in Fact on dustloop they even say pick someone else.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2010)

i have trouble with tager too. I try to avoid confrontation with players who prefer tager, maybe because im still an incapable player, but frankly(hope i don't sound too ignorant) i think he's cheap. Partially because one of his heat moves can deal over half damage to your health, and to get that far with any other character you need to work up an effective combo. I guess this wouldn't appear cheap for most players since they can hit reject throw with top notch reaction speed, which atm I can't..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

deathofevangelion said:


> Maybe you have no issue with him but I do. Matchup wise it's never been good for Noel in Fact on dustloop they even say pick someone else.



dustloop account =/= knows what they're talking about.

Tager can sledge through her her C attacks.. and he can IB 720 some of her strings. If you know what strings are 720 safe, you can basically use superior mobility to get in, annoy him, hit confirm into damage, or get out if he's blocking/IB'ing.. then just rinse and repeat.


Hirako said:


> i have trouble with tager too. I try to avoid confrontation with players who prefer tager, maybe because im still an incapable player, but frankly(hope i don't sound too ignorant) i think he's cheap. Partially because one of his heat moves can deal over half damage to your health, and to get that far with any other character you need to work up an effective combo. I guess this wouldn't appear cheap for most players since they can hit reject throw with top notch reaction speed, which atm I can't..



His 720 is strong because it requires you to get a set up for it.. Getting that set up for Tager is hella work. After knockdown you have to guess based on their tech. After gadget finger, they have to be really fucking scared to jump if you want to land 720. Meaning you have to do things like going into collider or 2C out of GF mix up, which is hella risky if they're anticipating it you = getting counter hit / FC'ed.
You can do volt charge to bait DPs/Gold bursts, and punish with 720, but, if they jump away, you just gave up a mix up.

Throw reject shouldn't really be an issue, since Tager is going to be looking for command throw more than normal BC throw.. Unless he is doing purple throw attempts with his 360/720.. in which case you're losing to yourself for not paying attention.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 13, 2010)

I know what you mean I am not of thaty caliber in this game to accomplish all of this lol hence my hate towards them lol..


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hirako said:


> Who would you say is the toughest character to fair up against?



Lichi is top and Bang is a close second...but FRKZ Bang would probably be the worst thing after curse Arakune...and i would go as far as to say that you can go frkz easier than Ara can curse...but actually playing well in FRKZ is way harder than doing a 100% life combo as Ara off of 100 different things.



(oh and Unlimited Hakumen > Unlimited Arakune any day )


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Ehhh, at least you can react to some of Ara's curse mix up. You cannot react to Bang's movement in FRKZ. Some of Litchi's shit is impossible to react to, and seen way more often than you see FRKZ or curse. Plus she just controls the entire screen against some characters, and staff call is basically wind + pumpkin in this game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2010)

I did mention her first and foremost. Her mid-screen daisharin is basically a free combo for her unless you guess right for like 5 times and even if you do it's still just neutral as opposed to being to your favor lol.


Bang can mess up in so many ways when in FRKZ that it increases the risk tenfold. Ara can mess up a hundred times but by just sending a few bugs out he may actually end up benefiting from a mess-up lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

so just a quick question..


so how does the counter system really work in this?

finished the tutorial, and kept playing against a 75 difficulty COM to truly grasp it.. 

still no luck, i keep doing it at random when i try to hit my opponent before he/she hits me.. but that won't work on infinities i battle at arcade mode..


also, can the barrier block grappling distortions? 

thanx..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Basically, counter state varies from move to move for each character. Some moves only carry counter hit state through the first 10 frames, others leave the character in counter hit state through out the entire move.

Barrier guard does not protect you from any form of throw. Normal throws have to be broken with a throw input within 13 frames of your opponents throw attempt. (28 frames if the throw "!!" for the throw is purple, ie, you being thrown during hit stun/blockstun). Command grabs, ie, any throw attack done by a motion of than B+C or 4B+C, have to be avoided via, jump, backdash, or a throw invulnerable move like Jin/Tao's 6B, or any full invul move like Ragna's inferno divider.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2010)

Khris said:


> so just a quick question..
> 
> 
> so how does the counter system really work in this?
> ...


When you hit someone while they're in the process of doing a move, you get a counter hit which adds hitstun. A few moves per char cause fatal counters which give you the added hitstun for the duration of the combo off of that move, as opposed to just the one move that you got the counter with. Just like some moves cause more hitstun than others, when you counter with them you cause more additional hitstun also.

Barrier is used to block some moves that are only blocked by it (like air unblockable ones) and to nullify chip damage as well as push back your foe. Also, as Bang, you can not guard when in super mode but you can barrier guard, so if you play him learning to barrier guard everything you know how to guard is very useful.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

I need people to fight against, ranked match matchups take like 10 minutes each for some reason and my connection ranking is 0 so most gamerooms are out.

it says 0 but during matches I have perfectly fine connection

it pisses me off


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 14, 2010)

psn? or live?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

@bbq sauce &  Dreikoo   

how can i avoid being countered by hakumen.. ppl really spam the shit outta him.. and can almost counter every move.. so far, the only way i can coup with a hakumen user is with long rang.. but its not my style..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2010)

Throw him for one, none of his drives counter throws.

Another way is to simply keep him guessing, 5D and 6D counter highs and mids 2D counters lows, jD counters air attacks. If he's over using counters throw in lows where he normally catches you with mid/high counters, and mids/highs where normally expects you to go low. This is still a guessing game, for you, however.

_Another_ way is to delay your attacks. All of the his drive catches have recovery, all of which leaves him counter hit state. If you bait a counter, you will typically have enough time to punish it's recovery with any counter hit set up you like.

Keep in mind, most good Haku players aren't going to rely on counters much if at all.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2010)

Official Youtube version of the Platinum trailer

[YOUTUBE]oaEA1KsbCBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Throw him for one, none of his drives counter throws.
> 
> Another way is to simply keep him guessing, 5D and 6D counter highs and mids 2D counters lows, jD counters air attacks. If he's over using counters throw in lows where he normally catches you with mid/high counters, and mids/highs where normally expects you to go low. This is still a guessing game, for you, however.
> 
> ...



seems like ragna and jin are good choices for this(especially ragna)..but i really enjoy playing with hazama and bang.. 

thax dude, reps for my gratitude  



C_Akutabi said:


> Official Youtube version of the Platinum trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oaEA1KsbCBk[/YOUTUBE]



when is helsing coming out? he looks pwnage.. wikipedia says september.. but when is it exactly?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2010)

Bang has sick command throw combos, how is Jin or Rags better?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

bang has harder commands.. and playing with hakumens can really be stressful.. i just need to practice with bang a bit more..


EDIT: just to give my input on this game.. 

simply amazing.. this pwns SSFIV out of the water in every shape and form except for the roster size.. and i am a SF fanboy.. this feel hella more exciting to play with, but maybe its cuz of the anime style art.. and the crazy distortions and astrals.. best fighting game in the latest gen so far.. 

waiting for KOF XIII..


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2010)

Bang is actually one of the simpler chars, his combos are shorter than Ragna's and easier than Jin's. His playstyle can be more complex since he has a ton of options but he can do so many things so well it's not even funny.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2010)

Got to challenge 8 with Makoto. No one dare say that's not impressive because I fell pretty good about myself right now.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 15, 2010)

I want to do those yet I have not the time lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

Khris said:


> bang has harder commands.. and playing with hakumens can really be stressful.. i just need to practice with bang a bit more..
> 
> 
> EDIT: just to give my input on this game..
> ...



Bang is too good at everything. He's far too mobile for Hakumen, and guessing wrong on counter is going to lead into serious pain.

I have to disagree with you though, about this game being great. Far too many of it's systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games. The lack of real okizeme and the ability to upback + barrier guard for essentially no cost and very little risk makes defense much too easy, meaning if your neutral game is ass, and you suck at blocking, you have far less to worry about.. Allowing lesser players with training mode offense to hang with solid players.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Bang is too good at everything. He's far too mobile for Hakumen, and guessing wrong on counter is going to lead into serious pain.
> 
> I have to disagree with you though, about this game being great. Far too many of it's systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games. The lack of real okizeme and the ability to upback + barrier guard for essentially no cost and very little risk makes defense much too easy, meaning if your neutral game is ass, and you suck at blocking, you have far less to worry about.. *Allowing lesser players with training mode offense to hang with solid players.*



i agree with this.. though nothing can make me play this game more than to pwn newbs who think they finally have what it takes..


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I have to disagree with you though, about this game being great. Far too many of it's systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games. The lack of real okizeme and the ability to upback + barrier guard for essentially no cost and very little risk makes defense much too easy, meaning if your neutral game is ass, and you suck at blocking, you have far less to worry about.. Allowing lesser players with training mode offense to hang with solid players.


I feel there's higher risk playing the defensive actually. I prefer to always go on the offensive because I hate being pressured....but please tell me, what other systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games, whatever that is, and what's okizeme?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hirako said:


> I feel there's higher risk playing the defensive actually. I prefer to always go on the offensive because I hate being pressured....but please tell me, what other systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games, whatever that is, and what's okizeme?



don't try to understand him, he is the type of fighting game player that starts talking frame per frame stuff.

it is scary

they will WHOOP my ass hard but I love blazblue anyway.

I really should buy guilty gear again


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 15, 2010)

Hirako said:


> I feel there's higher risk playing the defensive actually. I prefer to always go on the offensive because I hate being pressured....but please tell me, what other systems defy the basic fundamentals of fighting games, whatever that is, and what's okizeme?



Okizeme is the Japanese word for attacking the defending player as they rise from a knockdown. In most fighting games, this how you set up your strongest mix up. In BB, you don't really get that chance, barring certain characters' position specfic set ups. In most cases, a knockdown in BB forces you to react to their tech and follow after them with pressure. 

Fundamentally, in fighting games, getting knockded down means, either take a risk, or block really well. One mistake can cost you a round.. if you fuck up and I get a knockdown, I can turn that into a mixup, do damage, and knock you down again.
In BB, it usually means you can roll away and reset the game to neutral. 

Combine that with the ability to upback most actual mix up in BB and it creates a game where people aren't truly punished for their mistakes in the neutral game, where better fundamentals (spacing, footsies, space control) are normally rewarded with what I wrote above. 

Fundamental defense normally consists of blocking low, reacting to overheads and smart guesses on throws. In BB like I said, generally holding up-back and barrier beats every mix up. This stems from the fact that barrier guard uses its own gauge in this game. You don't need that gauge for anything else, like in GG, where jumping and holding faultless defense could get you out of sticky spots, but, drained your tension gauge, which you generally needed for offense and defense. Couple that fact with the fact that the gauge auto restores on it's own, and you have essentially unlimited barrier. 
Granted there are ways around this for the offender, but, often times it's risky or low reward. Typically if they are in block stun(can't leave the ground yet), and holding up, low attacks will hit them since they have to blocked with down-back. The problem here is fast lows usually have shitty proration, meaning the combo won't have enough untechable time to get good damage, and what you can combo with, is scaled down. What more, is most fast lows, can only chained into early in your strings, and from a limited amoutn of moves.
Rewardings low moves like some 2Cs and most (all?) 3Cs on the other hand, are either too slow, and get jumped out of with out being chained from a high level move, and are too unsafe. If they don't jump, and just block, you're going to get punished.

You can technically delay a jump cancel and air throw them, but, again, the fact that you have to take risks and adapt to something so scrubby is really annoying.

Overall, bad play in this game is punished typically by a slap on the wrist, opposed to losing the round.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> don't try to understand him, he is the type of fighting game player that starts talking frame per frame stuff.
> 
> it is scary
> 
> ...



Frames are just speed man, a second has 60 of them so the lower the frames in something the faster it happen. 

There, now you can talk frame by frame stuff too, i doubt you've suddenly become any better at anything though.


Don't underestimate our skill!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

doesn't have anything to do with skills.

you guys are freaks of gaming :ho


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2010)

*@bbq sauce* You obviously have more experience with fighting games than I have, and the few fighting games I have played you'd probably tear it apart, just by basing off all you've said above. I'm sorta new to the fighting genre so unfortunately I can't give you a solid argument about this. However, I will say that what I think that makes Blazblue so great is it's awesome cast of characters, nice visuals, online community, good storyline, and the drastic difference between each character in terms of combos and movesets. 

Just to be clear, GG is Guilty Gear, right?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, GG is Guilty Gear. 

Also, I suck ass. I have decent fundamentals and I'm not bad at blocking, that carries me a good deal.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 16, 2010)

You guys are oh so modest.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2010)

PErsonally, I don't like the majority of BB PC. It has a distinctive lack of bad-assery. This has been somewhat fixed by the additions of Hazama and soon Valkenhayn, but it can't match up to GG, never will either. Not as long as Mori is at the reins.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm totally serious, I go like 2-2 at tournaments usually.

And no game really matches up to GG in terms of cast. Bar none the greatest character design in fighting games.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2010)

Slayer. 

The only thing that BB is on equal footing with gg as far as quality is concerned are the tunes, but that shouldn't really be a surprise. xd


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2010)

That's because Daisuke's sole involvement was the music.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2010)

I've had GG: Accent Core Plus for about a month now and I still haven't played it. The soundtrack is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> PErsonally, I don't like the majority of BB PC. It has a distinctive lack of bad-assery. This has been somewhat fixed by the additions of Hazama and soon Valkenhayn, but it can't match up to GG, never will either. Not as long as Mori is at the reins.



Hakumen Tager Bang and Ragna when all bloody or beast-like or half-cut up is badass enough for a 14-char game. Sure, a lot of shota or yaoi or girly elements do exists, but i do prefer that to the cockfest that was GG. (that game even had girls be boys just to screw with us >_>)


I mean, GG was epic and all...but nobody had spiral eyes in it. They do here.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

If you want to be lame and masturbate to drawn girls, then there's plenty of hentai out there. KEep that shit out of my vidya games.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Precisely since there's so much of it out there, we should be glad there's some depth applied here and they're not just throwing pretty faces around like in...*ahem*...a few other competitive fighters out there .


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Just stick to Arcana Heart.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Never played that or melty blood actually. 
























edit:  TGS Valkenheyn presentation event;


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2010)

All BB's characters are just obvious (less cool) Guilty Gear clones, or blatant anime cliches.

Same can be said for MB, but, at least MB is a good game.

and I-no > BB's female cast


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 19, 2010)

Halo lag has been killing games for me this weekend. Anyone else? I hate free gold weekends.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 19, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> All BB's characters are just obvious (less cool) Guilty Gear clones, or blatant anime cliches.
> 
> Same can be said for MB, but, at least MB is a good game.
> 
> and I-no > BB's female cast



dizzy > I-no

I dislike I-no for some reason.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2010)

Dizzy is only 3 years old, you pedo.

Also, I-no is so sexual in everything she says and does.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 19, 2010)

Blazblue's done a much better job developing the characters and storyline compared to Guilty Gear, which has one dimensional characters that barely had any words before fighting.  You would have frequent incidents of a random character being mind-controlled or hynotised just so they could have a filler fight, while in Blazblue, pretty much everyone has a good reason to be doing what they're doing and being where they're at, whether their the player or the opponent.

I like Blazblue's cast more because they're actually doing something with each and every one of them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2010)

I-no is full of I-nnoendo .

(see wut i did thar) 


I much prefer Rachel to be honest, her innuendo is more subtle and she's not so gracious with it either.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Wesley said:


> snip



Stop posting.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Blazblue's done a much better job developing the characters and storyline compared to Guilty Gear, which has one dimensional characters that barely had any words before fighting.  You would have frequent incidents of a random character being mind-controlled or hynotised just so they could have a filler fight, while in Blazblue, pretty much everyone has a good reason to be doing what they're doing and being where they're at, whether their the player or the opponent.
> 
> I like Blazblue's cast more because they're actually doing something with each and every one of them.



It's a fighting game who gives even half a fuck about their story. Everything that makes a fighting game good, Guilty Gear does better.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It's a fighting game who gives even half a fuck about their story. Everything that makes a fighting game good, Guilty Gear does better.



Or needlessly tiresome.  I much prefer SSB's simplified styled.  No mindlessly practicing the same combos over and over again, hundreds of times, just so you can get the timing down, nevermind putting it to practical use.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2010)

lolol

Or how about learn fundamentals and use the simple combos? 

This doesn't apply to every character, like Millia whose combos are for the most part character specific, but, in those situations the game rewards for the work you put it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2010)

While we're on the subject of GG, who else saw the Tougeki grand finals?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2010)

yooooo Inoue


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously. He was always good but when did he get "one up on Shounen" good?

The team I expected to win did win, but damn not without a fight.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2010)

I honestly thought Woshige/N.O/Dogura might win. They didn't even get to semis.

Do you happen to know who beat them?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

When does the god damn PSN store update hit?


Someone link me to the GG vids, I got time to kill.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2010)

SBO gf and semis


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2010)

Valkenhayn kita~!

For those with the glorious Nipponese version, at least.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 21, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> It's a fighting game *who gives even half a fuck about their story.* Everything that makes a fighting game good, Guilty Gear does better.



                                                 .........


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Valkenhayn OWNS.

I love how he says kudaku! (rot!) after every combo...it fits his character so much.

Wolfy gauge is the side-show funnily enough, it's all about that sexy 6C so far. He's like Hakumen in human form, only, his combos don't depend on his heat, and wolf form is like using Taokaka basically, combine it with a few rapid cancels and maybe an air super and his damage gets epic fast.





> Valkenhayn kita~!
> 
> For those with the glorious Nipponese version, at least.



How do you feel about his 6C? It being a fatal counter is a bit too much, no?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck both of you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Fuck both of you.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck, I guess have to break down and jp store credits from play-asia.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

DDs and AH.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz-O3tlCvYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

His AH is like a mix between Makoto and Haku-men. But god damn, his English VA is ass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cmUeoaR1sI[/YOUTUBE]

Shame they didn't get Walter's English VA to do it, at least that would've been suitable.


And what the fuck is this gay ass animu music during his AH?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzk6iJAsrbk[/YOUTUBE]

Dat damage.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> His AH is like a mix between Makoto and Haku-men. But god damn, his English VA is ass.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cmUeoaR1sI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


That's the game's opening and it plays on every astral >_>.

(oh and I Ninja'd you )


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, one more reason to think of Mori as a giant fucking retard I guess.

And no you didn't, notice the language difference in audio.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Well, one more reason to think of Mori as a giant fucking retard I guess.
> 
> And no you didn't, notice the language difference in audio.



He just knows his audience, it's typical anime awesomeness when J-pop plays in the back of the culmination of an epic moment.

Oh, you posted the dub-voice one eh? I saw the similar duration and figured it was the same but without the taunts in the end. 

Walter is too epic for me to care about any other VA's btw .


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

J-pop =/= epic

Plus he's basically just taking a massive dump on Daisuke.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> J-pop =/= epic
> 
> Plus he's basically just taking a massive dump on Daisuke.



J-pop by itself, no, it's the pairing of it with something epic, softness with hardness, that creates the epic balance. 


Daisuke has a ton of J-pop in his songs in this game btw, all of them have vocal versions which are pretty much as bubbly as the opening.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 21, 2010)

When is Valk coming to North American Playstation store?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

Minimum a week from today.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> J-pop by itself, no, it's the pairing of it with something epic, softness with hardness, that creates the epic balance.
> 
> 
> Daisuke has a ton of J-pop in his songs in this game btw, all of them have vocal versions which are pretty much as bubbly as the opening.



No, J-pop is never epic, it only deters from.

The vocal versions tend to suck, though. Was the case for GG tracks as well, with that Lapis Lazuli or whatever.


This is still a load of bullshit. He's fully prepped and ready for a US release. Fucking Arksys and Sony.


Courtesy of Kurushii on DL.


See, Rhys! Slayer! 


Blue haired Valk's wolf-form reminds me of a Tiger pure-breed from Monster Farm/Rancher.

*ED!*t: Damn it, I miss Monster Rancher.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2010)

You clearly have not watched the macross movie "ai oboeteimasuka" good sir.

It's such an epic combination it brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2010)

oh my god.. he reminds of talbain from dalkstalkers.. but with a better cooler movset


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 22, 2010)

Quite a awesome AH.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2010)

More combos, near 7k off of a FC and for 50 heat...me likey .
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g3uzzFANoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 24, 2010)

christ that's tough lol  I am thinking I'll hate fighting him.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nah, Mu and Lamby zone him like crazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, Mu and Lamby zone him like crazy.



Maybe I'm not understanding his drive properly, but, for the cost of wolf meter, he transforms, and proceeds to move forward in the direction you press, correct?

Could he not just like zig zag around the swords/steins + beams, etc the way Tao manuevers with her drive?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding his drive properly, but, for the cost of wolf meter, he transforms, and proceeds to move forward in the direction you press, correct?
> 
> Could he not just like zig zag around the swords/steins + beams, etc the way Tao manuevers with her drive?



With D you toggle wolf form on and off, he moves normally once transformed but faster than when in human form, consuming very little meter but with one button he does one super dash somewhat like hakumen's but even longer and with 236 inputs he does those dash-hits (different buttons make the angle vary). It's how he'd approach some chars but it's WAY too risky against the 2 I mentioned since he can't guard at all when in wolf form and if he just turns into a wolf and tries to do anything from a whole screen away he'll get hit by a hundred different things. Mu especially can just lock him down with lasers if he constantly tries to wolf his way in.


A good thing with his wolf form is that he has a 2300 command throw he does with 236D and that can be followed with an RC for epic damage but often times it's overshadowed by his epic normal combos. His playstyle is more like short combos/resets with wolf being how you link up certain moves like following up J214B (that kick he does that sends the foe away in and slightly upwards, he says "sora wo kake" during it) till he has heat for an epic RC combo for an easy 5k off of practically anything. 

If you actually get a FC with 6B or 6C you can go for crazy damage and no matter how many hits before it his air super does something like 1100~ minimum...making him hit like a truck full of sumo wrestlers .


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2010)

Ahh, I have not played the game since he came out, so I have no experience with or against him.

I though he could like wolf > dash attack pretty instantly, like, on reaction to Lambda's 5D he could jD into wolf, and manuever the swords as she throws them. I think I'm gonna get jp psn credits on play-asia tonight so I can have him and makoto and extra colors, etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 24, 2010)

You can do something almost as good for combo purposes but no, you can barely transform on reaction to pressure. (any hits during long wolf dash count as overheads which is good since only 6C is an overhead in human form)

Swords you can sometimes backdash to dodge, his backdash isn't tager-level good but it's the next best thing.


With lambda you just transform and try to get her to do the wrong sword and dash either on the ground or after jumping, his human form has an even harder time getting in while Mu is worse for his wolf form since her lasers come out faster making dodging all of them by guessing right nigh-impossible and god forbid if she actually detonates any of them.

 You basically get in as though you're using Hakumen against them in human form and go wolf for combos and mixups. Wolf cancel after a blocked move costs 25% wolf meter but due to his command throw it's worth it. Btw, if you use up your entire meter you can't go wolf again till it's all full, it works like Nirvana, you should use it some and let it charge up again. It charges pretty fast though so it's easy to manage.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2010)

Ahhhh, Valk can't jump around and do anticipatory jA to cut swords/lasers like Haku can. I can see where it would be hard if he can't use his wolf movement like Tao does.

Meh, I wasn't planning to play him really, just, theory fighting.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2010)

So, I was messing around with Valkenhayn and somehow managed this:-

(corner) 2C, 236B (RC), 2C, 6B, 2C, 6C, 2C (JC), j.214B, 5D, dash [w]5B,  [w]236B, delay [w]j.236A, [w]j.236B, [w]7C, [w]j.B (x2), [w]5D~5B,  632146D
*Damage: 9082* 

No Counter Hit required or anything, although if for... some reason beyond my understand, someone's jumping at you while near the corner, an early CH 2C on an airborne opponent will let you land the 236B and continue the combo as normal.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2010)

IT'S OVER 9000


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Won't your foe have to be standing or crouching for the 236B to hit after the initiating 2C for this combo to go on?


Anyways, sounds great and uses that [w]7C followup which is probably one of the sexiest wolf combos .


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Won't your foe have to be standing or crouching for the 236B to hit after the initiating 2C for this combo to go on?


It works regardless of the opponent's stance. 2C has mad hitstun, you wouldn't be able to do 2C into 6B otherwise. Hell, you can combo 2C directly into 236C if for some reason you decide not to just do 2C, 6B, 5B, 5C, 236C instead.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 25, 2010)

Check out teamspooky.com to watch our NYC BB/GG stream. It should start around 2PM Eastern time. I will be on the mic talking shit, post on the stream and I'll shout you out!


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 25, 2010)

bet.

is Valk even on 360 yet?!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Check out teamspooky.com to watch our NYC BB/GG stream. It should start around 2PM Eastern time. I will be on the mic talking shit, post on the stream and I'll shout you out!



Do you have to log in to something to post? That stream of the sbo qualifiers needed you to have an account and i don't care about it that much to go through a registration process lol.





> is Valk even on 360 yet?!


There's no date for him set even lol.

Western ps3 will get him in 3 days i believe though.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Western ps3 will get him in 3 days i believe though.


Oh man I thought it was NA.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2010)

That's what I mean, USA ps3 version was announced for the 28th.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh lol. Any word on Platinum yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 25, 2010)

Nah, just compare the times between Makoto and Valk to get an idea.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 25, 2010)

Biscuits yall keep reminding me how good GG was.

good stream.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for tuning in to the stream!

GG is such a good game, people don't realize exactly how good the game really is.

I need to get back into practicing it. I've been focused on Blazblue for the past few weeks in preparation for the tournament. Good thing it showed, lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 26, 2010)

lol i was wonderin who had the asian girl on deck. she look like she down for the squad


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2010)

Who won?

I was busy Saturday I missed the stream.

edit: nvm checked DL


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2010)

Ara was third best in CT...here he's like fifth or something but we have more chars too.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2010)

He's gonna end up roughly top 3 in BBCS II. They're only gonna nerf his damage a bit and nerf his curse on block. Where as they're nerfing Bang and Litchi a great amount. None of it is set in stone though only  1 or 2 loke test have taken place.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 26, 2010)

LMAO Purple Ragna. I had no idea who he was or how he was beating people. The only competent Ragna there was SKD AKA Jail Bait Ragna. Even though he did really bad in tourney, not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's a pretty good Valky to get an idea of how he plays. Hazama has special Terumi-voiced lines against him too .


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVo48zl6nDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> You say that as if Millia isn't stupid good.
> 
> EX Slayer was hype though.
> 
> On another note, while I loved the stream, goddamn the BlazBlue casuals were like a compendium of bad Ragnas.


Haha, truth.

But still, it was an EX character. That's saying something for both sides. xd


Biscuits said:


> LMAO Purple Ragna. I had no idea who he was or how he was beating people. The only competent Ragna there was SKD AKA Jail Bait Ragna. Even though he did really bad in tourney, not sure what he was thinking.



I'm guessing passing out deoderant samples next time'd be a good idea tho'. xd


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 27, 2010)

lol @ that Hazama getting CH in every string.. like, I know it's BB and all but damn, you do have to block SOMETIMES


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's valk's shortcomings, he has to get in somehow and it's always risky and he lacks any real reversal outside of his astral. Hazama spamming D from a screen away is tough to approach.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what time in GMT the PSN store updates tomorrow?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 27, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> It's valk's shortcomings, he has to get in somehow and it's always risky and he lacks any real reversal outside of his astral. Hazama spamming D from a screen away is tough to approach.



huh?

I'm saying every time the HZ player blocked one move, he got counter hit after from mashing too much.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, i thought you meant round 2 where he almost won.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 28, 2010)

1)Never thought I'd see Mahouko cosplay as bridget
2) I got on the stream late, so I feel like asking if there were any ABA's


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think so..

Only ABA's EC ever had, to my knowledge are Damian and Moroha. Neither of who were there.

Oh and Lord Knight plays ABA, but, that doesn't really count. lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2010)

When does Playstation Store update? I don't see Valk up there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2010)

He's up now so go get him .


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 29, 2010)

How do you guys think Rachel will be in CS 2?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Her 6A is back and her damage is generally upped so she'll be somewhat closer to her CT self while not being so stupidly good at the same time.

I just hope they make something useful out of her new DD, so far it's just there to add a little damage and it does nothing different when you vary the winds you use with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jnr1Fv2fro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 29, 2010)

Eh, that's a gimp version a combo from the second combo video posted on nico lol.

Watch from 2:13


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2010)

...it's not about the combo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2010)

REPENT YOUR SINS


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 30, 2010)

So hey, here are some more random ass combos I felt like recording.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2010)

DP your heart out, Rhys!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 1, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> So hey, here are some more random ass combos I felt like recording.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 1, 2010)

love watching those videos because I'll never be that good


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 1, 2010)

Combos are just about putting in the time man, they don't mean you're good in the game since comboing is what you do after having managed to land a viable hit...which takes much more practice in recognizing and being able to apply on reaction.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 1, 2010)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> You know, i always wondered, what if the BK loops were to be done like in CT so that you didn't kill the damage of the end of your combo by using BE to keep it going...you know...just jD over and over and over till the foe dies. I'm not that into Rags to pull if off but you seem to be so have you tried that so far?


The untechable time would drop too fast. Blood Kain j.D has a P2 rating of 80%, which adds up pretty quickly. Besides, Belial Edge doesn't really kill the damage. The P2 rating for Belial Edge only applies twice, once for the first hit (which if you noticed, I purposefully whiff), and once for the second hit onwards. This basically means that every hit you land after the second hit, you get for free at no further detriment to anything else.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2010)

Watch this around 10 minutes in for the most hilarious Hazama vs Jin match you've ever seen...i don't know what that Hazama smoked but i know it'll be illegal in a few years.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2010)

The HZ player's name is LEO.. I wonder if it's LEO the Melty Blood player.'

Hella aggressive so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 6, 2010)

Anybody here on ps3 up for a few sometime? The player match people are all being retarded cause i started using my main account finally and they apparently expect lvl 25~ people to suck and be easy wins lol.


I literally got booted from a room right after i got an astral finish with Bang of all people...i'm kinda used to the opposite reaction .


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 7, 2010)

GGs dreikoo.

Sorry about being nearly incompetent for like the first 10 games, I was on the phone with my GF. ^^;


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2010)

Those were some great games indeed, I like how we adjusted to each other's playstyle multiple times in the course of the 40some games we played .


Maybe I'm just too offensive but your Rags felt very very calculating and more careful than any other i've ever faced, I approached you almost like you were Hakumen lol. Oh and you see how sometimes i die cause i try to astral too much...yeah...i'm working on that .


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel more like that's how Rags needs to be played, rather than AYO I'MA JUST GO OVA THERE

And yeah, I got a lot to work on as well, I only started trying to play Ragna a couple weeks ago.. Which means it's only like my 5th time playing vs humans.. I need to work out the kinks still.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2010)

You need to work on BK stuff, other than that and maybe using carnage scisors to close in when not dangerous you're pretty good.


Btw, don't rapid cancel when i guard point with my astral since the hit is unblockable, the one time i got you but you didn't get hit by it was due to 6A's damn invincibility lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2010)

So has CS been a worthy upgrade to the original game?

Kind of juggling between what I want to buy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2010)

It's the definitive version, fixed a whole lot of issues, added a bunch of great things, the storymode is a direct sequel so that is like it's a whole new game and not a ssf4-type thing and there's 6.5 new chars. 


Buy or die basically.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 7, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> You need to work on BK stuff, other than that and maybe using carnage scisors to close in when not dangerous you're pretty good.
> 
> 
> Btw, don't rapid cancel when i guard point with my astral since the hit is unblockable, the one time i got you but you didn't get hit by it was due to 6A's damn invincibility lol.



Ehhh, I don't like BK. Some hit confirms into it are alright, but, I'm not serious enough to bother.

And Carnage Scissors to close distance is hella unsafe.

I'd rather use my meter for safe DPs and dead spike RC after 22C for invisible mix ups.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2010)

Backthrow or 2C>6C BK are like easy free damage if you can actually do the loops. They give you back a meaningful bit of life too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I know.. It's too much to remember for a game I'm not super into.

So i created my lazy playstyle based on his high damage for no meter, and the ability to get out of tight spots (no homo) with mostly safe DP RC.

Though ending combos with MOJZ into Dead Spike RC > dash up high/low is godlike because they can't see you at all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 8, 2010)

You know, i don't remember you ever doing that against me...why didn't you? lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 8, 2010)

I kept missing the dash, before 5D 22C, so the MOJZ wiffed a lot.. And a good deal of my damage came from combos that didn't have an otg so the 22c wasn't possible.

I did it a couple times.. You seemed to tech MOJZ late, so dead spike RC hit you at the end of the combo and able to super right after (probably because the hitstun was so low at the end of the combo).. So the 3rd time I just did DS RC and punished the super. ^^


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 10, 2010)

First real gameplay footage of Platinum.

[YOUTUBE]K3whHo26uu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2010)

DAMN that troll blocking our astral >_>.


Miku colors suit her way more than Rachel btw, it's probably due to her skirt and hair. Anyways, she really is like May...she both rides those monsters she shoots and she has a spinny DD...i wonder if you press D would an even bigger monster with a scar on it's back pop out during that typhoon lol.

(oh and i like how her staff turns into a one way street sign when she's guarding )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

2-3 days before I can play again.

damn renovations


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2010)

I've not owned you yet my friend, up for a few when you can? My Valkenhayn training is almost over so you won't get bored of being daifunka'd to death all the time .


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 10, 2010)

Her normals look like May's and she has the spin super 



May + projectile game = TROLLIN'


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 10, 2010)

Only, unlike sweet old May she's the type who'd call people lolicon while falling asleep or being all cryptic and esoteric .


I wonder how she's gonna be in the next game, i can't wait for her joke endings.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 10, 2010)

Fuck endings, I just want to trolllll~


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 12, 2010)

This guy has a bunch of vids of her from the loctests.




Apparently, she has a Sailor Venus color too .


Oh and Bang's 623B seems indeed like Valk's 6C now...that's what i imagined and i don't much care for it to be honest...corner rape is all fine and dandy but his good point is that he can do his average damage everywhere he is...and 5A seems unchanged. We'll see i suppose.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 12, 2010)

I surely hope Platinum plays like May, that was my BITCH in GGAC...in all of them actually, lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> This guy has a bunch of vids of her from the loctests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you notice all the changes, it seems as though they removing damage across the boards. Nobody can hurt you it seems now, there's srsly nothing to fear from anyone anymore. It seems arcsys wants to make the worlds most boring game ever.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2010)

Valkenhayn still has his Lichi-esque damage and Tager is unchanged too it seems. Bang probably can still put in the hurt with FRKZ btw. It's just not as easy. Rachel is supposed to be able to do some good damage now too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 14, 2010)

They aren't changing Valk's damage :L

Ok lemme rephrase then, it seems they toning down damage for everyone that was good in BBCS.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 23, 2010)

Soooo. Today's location test has shown that they've changed the ability to air guard ANY B, C, or D with out barrier. 

I might like this game soon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 23, 2010)

I think they're just testing stuff, i doubt they'd leave every ground move like that when most chars just need one of them.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 23, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Soooo. Today's location test has shown that they've changed the ability to air guard ANY B, C, or D with out barrier.
> 
> I might like this game soon.


Sadly that appears to be a bit of a mistranslation. Apparently every character has either a 5B or 5C that's air unblockable, not _every_ B _and_ C.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 25, 2010)

K nevermind

This game is still not given a fuck for.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 25, 2010)

Eh, Bang has 5C, 6C,5D and 2D as AA...and you can use most of those as blockstrings, it really wouldn't do him any good if, say, 6B or 5B became AA. Rags has 6A which is invincible and hits where he wants it to hit as well as ID, any more air unblockables are superfluous. Some other chars may need a couple more but again, i don't see how this is such a gamebreaking issue. Hell, if your foe is jumping out too much IAD and air grab the bastard lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't char about air unblocks for anti air. 6A and for some more situational shit, 5A is all day for Ragz.

I'm mostly concerned with people who hold up back all day.. I mean yeah, I have strings like 5B2B6A2C in the event they try to hop out after 2B they eat 6A 2C and I can confirm into 5D > make you sad.. but, I donno.. the freedom to jump out makes it really difficult for some characters to force their mix up, and I don't like that.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 26, 2010)

Got Continuum Shift yesterday. The combos in this game are pretty hard. I didn't expect them to be easy but I'm failing big time. That's what I get for not playing any sort of fighter in almost a year.

My current favorite characters are Litchi and Nu.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless you're using the unlimited of our favorite huger, it's not Nu but Lambda .


Lichi is like, the most combo-heavy char in the game btw. Don't expect her to be simple.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Oct 27, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Got Continuum Shift yesterday. The combos in this game are pretty hard. I didn't expect them to be easy but I'm failing big time. That's what I get for not playing any sort of fighter in almost a year.
> 
> My current favorite characters are Litchi and Nu.



Shit I've been playing some form of BlazBlue for over a year and I still suck lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> The combos in this game are pretty hard






I mean some of the stupid, not really that practical shit.. ok yeah.. but, for most characters bnbs, punish combos, and the like.. this game is easy as hell.

if you're dropping shit online, that's understandable though.. the game's netcode is pretty ass.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 27, 2010)

^ I'm having timing issues mostly. I'm getting a bit better at them but I'm still having some problems. I'm trying out every character right now to see which one I like best before I try and dedicate myself to 1 or 2.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish Axl time paradox'd his way into this game


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2010)

He wouldn't work.

Same move proration means b loops would suck.
No frcs = no rensengeki pressure/combo starter. No 2H frc pressure/combos. No raisegeki S frc gimmicks.. No comboing off ambiguous kokuugeki.
Knowing how BB detests mix up, bomber would probably not even be an overhead.

and of course transitioning his 5 buttons to 4 buttons means he'd lose normals he needs.

Hence why I just play GG instead of this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2010)

Stealing that picture.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2010)

So I bought the game and dlc characters doesn't have Arcade or Story mode  , at 7.99 I expected a little more .


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2010)

They're for multiplayer and training....what most people spend 90% of their time with their game doing.

We see them a lot in the story too...and they don't play a big enough part to have their own stories yet. Next game will be where they shine.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 28, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> They're for multiplayer and training....what most people spend 90% of their time with their game doing.
> 
> We see them a lot in the story too...and they don't play a big enough part to have their own stories yet. Next game will be where they shine.



Agree but for dat price I just expected the whole package , but yeah it just took me by surprise.... I would still buy them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2010)

oh fuck yes, some people cancelled their Fan edition preorders for the european release.

so I bought it :ho (PS3 version though since I lost my disc during the renovations)




> Yes, we know 'limiteder' isn't a word before you start giving us English lessons, but that's just how limited BlazBlue: Contnuum Shift's Fan's Edition really is. It's so limited, that we had to invent a new word. Arc System Works and Zen United has announced that both a Limited Edition and far more exclusive 'Fan's Edition' will be coming to European shores alongside the standard release.
> 
> While the Limited Edition will contain its fair share of bonus BlazBlue goodies, such as a 96-page EU-only artbook and eight Continuum Shift art cards with combos and stuff, the Fan's Edition will be limited to just 500 pieces and will include the Limited artbook and cards as well as Makoto playable character DLC, a limited art print by noted Marvel artist Alvin Lee and a Noel 'Nendoroid' figurine.
> 
> The BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Fan's Edition will be available online from the Zen United Store, with pre-orders being taken now at





I also bought


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2010)

I SEE NOEL LOFF 

Threads needs moar Noel
Extra points if its yuri involving tsubaki or Litchi


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Grr. Having trouble facing the Xbox Live Hazama's with their speed -_-. Just bought Makoto which should serve as a goo way to deal with Tager and Hazama online.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 14, 2010)

Not really, they're both bad matchups for her.

Why do I still play this game ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Why do I still play this game ?



(post filler)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2010)

It might be some sort of sick hate/love relationship


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2010)

More like hate/boredom relationship.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2010)

I only hate when I get my ass handed to me 30+ times.

for me it is still the best 2-D fighting game I ever played.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 15, 2010)

You need to play more 2D fighting games then, try Hokuto no Ken.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> for me it is still the best 2-D fighting game I ever played.



brain bleeding brb


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

It is true. I have only played 2 2-D fighters.

guilty gear and BB. and hell GG was with shitty keyboard on my old computer

any other fighters were 3D fighters like tekken, VF5, DOA


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2010)

You hold Blaz of Gear???

I'm dying inside.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

I never owned GG on a console so I never really was able to enjoy the game to its fullest.

playing a fighter on a keyboard isn't fun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2010)

There's not much of a scene where i live so online is my only option other than playing against the AI...and GG kinda forfeits that aspect on not having online lol. Plus, it would be too much work learning GG properly only to face the AI and the noobs around here. I tried AC+ and it was fun but BB suits my circumstances infinitely more.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 16, 2010)

same here for the most part


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2010)

i have guilty gear accent core + but i don't have a desire to play it since i have no one to play it with    Blazblue has plenty people online so it better suites me


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 18, 2010)

This game is so retarded compared to GGXX but it's still fun, just wish PS store Asia would put valkenhayn up so I can play someone semi similair to Slayer.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 18, 2010)

This shit is so boring.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2010)

yes we get it you all hate BB, then GTFO instead of spamming "this is boring, this unbalanced this is shit this doesn't have gameplay involving moves needing 1 frame timing"


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, it does, it's just that you don't need to learn it for the most part. (and even that has like 5 frames of buffer though lol)


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 18, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> There's not much of a scene where i live so online is my only option other than playing against the AI...and GG kinda forfeits that aspect on not having online lol. Plus, it would be too much work learning GG properly only to face the AI and the noobs around here. I tried AC+ and it was fun but BB suits my circumstances infinitely more.



NE actually has a pretty strong airdash community. All of the people I've met from NE are all chill ass dudes, too.

Granted, though, they don't like BB much, but, they're a good bunch if you wanted to learn GG/MB/various poverty, kusoge fighters

)



Hirako said:


> i have guilty gear accent core + but i don't have a desire to play it since i have no one to play it with    Blazblue has plenty people online so it better suites me



Same goes for you, most areas of the U.S have a half decent anime scene.. 


Find the appropriate thread for your region.



Vegitto-kun said:


> yes we get it you all hate BB, then GTFO instead of spamming "this is boring, this unbalanced this is shit this doesn't have gameplay involving moves needing 1 frame timing"



I don't think anyone is saying they want to play execution fighter, nor does anyone care that Bang/Litchi/Haz are retarded strong characters.. I mean GGAC has Eddie/Testament, it's not the problem.

The beef is that the game itself is just.. not well put together. It just does so much wrong, and the game is just boring.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2010)

I would play GG more if it had online as There is simply NO arcade scene here


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2010)

Prepare to jizz plenty, our new opening is here and it rules. 

also:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2010)

DAT LOLI ASS 

you know I would totally dig a BB anime


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2010)

They were asking something about that in the Japanese site actually, i voted i'd love some anime.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 19, 2010)

They should have had a "fix this damn game" option


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 21, 2010)

so are all these changes going to be a new game or an update do you think?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 21, 2010)

They'll be the patch we already know of.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 21, 2010)

OMG We will finally get this game on the 25/11/2010


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

fireking77 said:


> OMG We will finally get this game on the 25/11/2010



Eh? I read that it was delayed untill the 3rd of december



Dreikoo said:


> They'll be the patch we already know of.



oh so the arcade's CSII will be a patch for us?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2010)

fireking77 said:


> OMG We will finally get this game on the 25/11/2010



More like JP arcades get it..

I highly doubt we'll have an arcade update on console the same day. Unless you play the arcade version, that is. In which case, ignore my post.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Gah, you uninformed fools everyone lol.


They announced free a balancing patch when the game was first out, which would be around 6 months after that. Now that the timing coincides with CS2s release, it makes sense that that patch will be the balance changes of CS2. Think about it, we already have 2 out of the 3 new chars of the game. Do you really think they'd release a new game only with Platinum and balance changes as the new things?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Gah, you uninformed fools everyone lol.
> 
> 
> They announced free a balancing patch when the game was first out, which would be around 6 months after that. Now that the timing coincides with CS2s release, it makes sense that that patch will be the balance changes of CS2. Think about it, we already have 2 out of the 3 new chars of the game. Do you really think they'd release a new game only with Platinum and balance changes as the new things?



Yes.

I mean hasn't street fighter been doing that for years?


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 21, 2010)

Valk has been released on 360 already?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Aksys is not SF and SF didn't even do that in this gen cause they have common sense.


Wu Fei said:


> Valk has been released on 360 already?



Nope, they have problems with MS or something so they announced a halt for their online content distribution until the problems are fixed.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Aksys is not SF and SF didn't even do that in this gen cause they have common sense.
> 
> 
> Nope, they have problems with MS or something so they announced a halt for their online content distribution until the problems are fixed.



Aksys doesn't have any say in the matter, they're simply the North American publisher. Arc Systems Works is the company who will be deciding whether or not CS2 is a patch or a game.

It's coming as an "update" for the arcade version. What that translates to, as far as the console version goes, I don't know, but, I highly doubt it will be as simple as a patch.

If it CAN be done on patch, I can promise you that we'll have to buy that patch. There's no way they're going to put the time and resources into something they'll be giving away for free. They're not Capcom, but, they are a business.

As far as the time period, considering arcade updates are going to cost money, arcade owners need a buffer time to make their money back on buying the update, so, there's going to be at least a 6-8 month wait for a console patch to happen.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2010)

However there was a "free balance patch" announced by them, which was announced to come out 6 months after the Japanese release date. 


You may say that that will be a loktest version or just that they're screwing the arcade folks over for us but the fact remains that there's a patch coming our way and we have had Valkenhayn and Makoto (and Mu) for ages before the arcade folks, which shows a clear pattern of placing importance and priority on the console versions.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 23, 2010)

No.. Mu, Platinum, and Valk were done after the fact of the arcade version, not for any "console priority" but, because of the PC leak of the arcade version.

Had there been no PC leak, those characters wouldn't exist. They did that because they were worried people wouldn't buy the game, not, because they were like "Ya know what, the game needs new characters, but, let's give them to console players only."

Believe what you want, but, the day any company is going to pay their employees for the hundreds of hours spent coding and testing, just to make a free update, is the day I start fortelling apocalypse.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 25, 2010)

WTF>> this is stupid cuz my shop says that the game comes out on 25th/11/2010 but nooo
they have to change the date to the 2/12/2010


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you in Europe? CS1 has been out, and I don't think any word on CS2 console has been discussed.. Or is this shop selling arcade boards?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2010)

he is talking about CS1 console version. the release date for it is the third of december.

I cant wait for mah fan edition. delicious extras + nendoroid noel


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 28, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> No.. Mu, Platinum, and Valk were done after the fact of the arcade version, not for any "console priority" but, because of the PC leak of the arcade version.
> 
> Had there been no PC leak, those characters wouldn't exist. They did that because they were worried people wouldn't buy the game, not, because they were like "Ya know what, the game needs new characters, but, let's give them to console players only."
> 
> Believe what you want, but, the day any company is going to pay their employees for the hundreds of hours spent coding and testing, just to make a free update, is the day I start fortelling apocalypse.


 The only problem with having to buy the patch is how would online work? People with the patch would only be able to play others who have paid for CSII. There would be many who aren't willing to pay. There's hardly enough people playing online already let alone if you'd need to pay for the patch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 28, 2010)

The patch is the same as the DLC chars, it will be a version and you can choose your version when you make rooms and stuff...though ranked would probably be update-only.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 29, 2010)

So, while everyone's waiting around for Continuum Shift II, here's a brief little thing I decided to show off in a game much better than this one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2010)

Wtf causes that? lmfao


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 29, 2010)

I explain it in detail in the video description.

Edit: Added annotations to draw attention to the important parts.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 29, 2010)

Holy fucking hell.. I didn't even notice the damage the sidewinder does after command grab.

Unrelate: you need to bring that Sol to AMERICA for some form of major, btw.


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome stuff there.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 29, 2010)

This waiting thing for the 360 pisses me off.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2010)

So you find a way to keep the combo going by adding a command grab, but the command grab also resets the scaling as if it was a new combo? Sounds like a mighty fine bug alright .


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2010)

brayanfraser said:


> I never imagined that I could overcome ASW Guilty Gear, but dammit to hell they did! this game is much better than any other 2D or 3D fighting game, even there, it's just totally awesome and it's a pity people still dare to say half of these games Capcom donkeys are better, simply because they have never played a game of Arc System Works.



Did you really just say this game is better than Guilty Gear?

Also, give me CvS2, A2, A3, ST, 3S over BB any day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

The fact that there is no online in GG kills it for me.

the moment they release a new GG with online It will be a instant buy


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 1, 2010)

Platinum's Astral Heat. The video quality's pretty crappy but at least the Astral's not obscured this time.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 1, 2010)

looks great l and funny at the same time. I love it lol


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes finaly blazblue out


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2010)

That astral is Nanoha material XD.

Mastaaa spaaaku~~


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 2, 2010)

lol love the engrish it's kinda cute


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember when ASW was cool., At least, when they assumed that I was a weaboo who liked that whole "anime art style" of their characters, they at least assumed I was a weaboo with varying tastes, who likes original character concepts and designs, along with a deep, intelligent meta-game.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't blame Arc System Works, blame Mori. Ishiwatari is still straight up baller.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I remember when ASW was cool., At least, when they assumed that I was a weaboo who liked that whole "anime art style" of their characters, they at least assumed I was a weaboo with varying tastes, who likes original character concepts and designs, along with a deep, intelligent meta-game.



Well you atleast have one weaboo skill and that is constantly whining :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Don't blame Arc System Works, blame Mori. Ishiwatari is still straight up baller.



True. True.

I am starting to think Mori and Ono are like, the two heads of the same beast.



Vegitto-kun said:


> Well you atleast have one weaboo skill and that is constantly whining :ho


Poorly executed height chart:

~~~flying troll post
'
'
'
'
'
'
(your head)


whooooooooosh!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 2, 2010)

Mori is just doing his own thing and not giving a fuck, i'm sure most of us (the ones with personality and confidence) would do the same so he at least deserves respect for that.


It's either that or BB would be a dragon quest clone with metal themes...which i would also love but that's not the point .


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss Ishiwatari : sadface :


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Mori is just doing his own thing and not giving a fuck, i'm sure most of us (the ones with personality and confidence) would do the same so he at least deserves respect for that.



Actually, fun fact: Daisuke only actually worked gameplay and mechanics up until Reload.

Slash and AC's tweaks/changes/additions to the gameplay, were done by Mori. 

Now, the shitty design of BBs characters, is simply, Mori not having the awesome imagination that Daisuke has.

The game itself, is Mori selling out to the "make fighting games shitty for the sake of picking up new shitty players" trend we have going currently.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

Well was GG the greatness it is now from the very beginning? 

Just give it time.


Now I think about it. wasn't there something like a 3D GG in the works?


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 2, 2010)

According to Pachi of ASW, if they ever make another GG it will be 2.5D SF4 style graphics, and more "accessible" to casual players.

There's also GG overture, but, that's not a fighting game, and is roughly as relevant to the series as Dust Strikers.

And no, GG had a lot shitty games in it's earlier revisions. But, the difference is, they had room to grow, and grew into something great.

BB doesn't. With out major system changes that will never happen - it's a mash up of poorly revised systems taken from GG and MB, if they implented those systems properly, like the respective games they came from do, it might become good, but, then it would simply be Melty Gear and have no identity of it's own.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2010)

just bought the LE of CS for the 360

I hope my FE for the PS3 comes in soon


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not hardcore enough for this nerdgasm gg bb comparason lol


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope some of you caught some of the NEC GG matches. 

Also, good games Dreikoo. I'm playing Ragna for trolling purposes, lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

now that biscuits posted.

I have played around 60 online matches and I havent seen an arakune once.

odd. god I hate ragna and tager


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I hope some of you caught some of the NEC GG matches.
> 
> Also, good games Dreikoo. I'm playing Ragna for trolling purposes, lol.



I just picked up Noel today...5B i've not yet learned to deal with .


I got frustrated a bit to tell you the truth but i got matched with some non-ragna folks and that eventually blew over together with their heads.

I mostly got annoyed at my dropping stuff since that one perfect i got was the only round where i didn't drop anything.





> now that biscuits posted.
> 
> I have played around 60 online matches and I havent seen an arakune once.
> 
> odd. god I hate ragna and tager


Yeah, i played around 60 today too so far and the only ara i fought was one who thought 6CCC 2C was the ultimate mixup...since he only did that .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

oh you trying out noel.

wee need to fight some day I play noel 95% of the time followed with 3%makoto and 2% valk

I don't know what to think of our favorite werewolf buttler. he seems powerfull but he kinda feels too slow for me


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2010)

Since I have both systems back, just holla and I'll show y'all some Arakune...:3


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

If you play Ara i'll have to bring out my bang...oh and i'm picking Bang .





> oh you trying out noel.
> 
> wee need to fight some day I play noel 95% of the time followed with 3%makoto and 2% valk
> 
> I don't know what to think of our favorite werewolf buttler. he seems powerfull but he kinda feels too slow for me


Use wolfy stuff more.

He's like a mix of Haku and Tao.


I picked up Noel, did her challenges, beat some noob on ranked and got my face stomped a couple dozen times by ragna but finally this one Lambda was the turning point and now i'm on a 17-0 run .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

xbox live: Vegitto kun

PSN: Vegittokun


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2010)

Yo, American Bang is free.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm Greek . (and i speak Japanese desune~ )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder if I will get a hit in on biscuits :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, why wouldn't you? Ara is ass before curse. I'm usually below 50% health before I get a curse, depending on the matchup. 

If you live in America, you're an American Bang which means you block with 5A and 2D.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

You may hit his bell bug, keep hoping and eat your veggies!





> If you live in America, you're an American Bang which means you block with 5A and 2D.


Block? You mean what other people do when i play Bang? 


Nah, i'm not a 2D-spammer cause i hate being predictable (i would never guard point Ara's Jb for example) and i use 5A just enough. Against Ara J4C is better than just trying to 5A through everything. I can do something like 4k + oki if i get you with j4C in the air.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a european noel

what do I do? :ho


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2010)

You should 2D Ara's j.B if they do it high enough or if they're predictable, and you should also do it after they do 6A, since 5D is always the follow up. BUT! Non- auto pilot Ara's will do shit like 6A > 2B instead if they know a 2D is coming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting. feel free to add me as a friend. want to see how quickly you can make me ragequit :ho

ragna and tager want to make me ragequit


fucking spammers and overpowered bitches.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

If it's that high i can probably just move away and approach as he lands. As for 6A, i usually can 2D it on reaction and teleport if they do something weird like super or 2D but most Ara who do 5D so much rarely get me blocking. I think i can actually IB the third 2A before the 6A half the time making 2D even easier...well...offline anyways .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

yes "offline" is the right word, there is so much more shit I can do against the computer.

I can do murder combos with makoto against the CPU but against somebody real I would be lucky if I can do even half of the shit I want to do.

I am so conflicted, at the moment I check what character my opponent uses most of the time and then I pick either noel, makoto or valk but I really should main one and focus on that one character. but which one mmm.

edit: also I have been wondering how do you do the rapid 22C, some people have done it against me but I cant seem to figure it out


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 7, 2010)

I also use Makoto. I can show you some stuff, i can do over 7k combos with her .


Do you mean the bouncing silencer hit after the multiple ones? It's 22BbbbbC, you can add however many Bs you want.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

No I mean exactly the multiple ones, I can pull off one hit or two if they don't recover but I have seen people do 22C but its like...instant double hit, like a machine gun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

That's 22BC. You can add like 8 22B hits for something like 2200 damage with just that move...but obviously that's too low for noel and only good if you're doing haida in the corner.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the standard Flash Hider loop is something like knockdown into 22C, [dash 6C, 22B, 22BC] xN, then end with something like dash 6C, 5D, 6B, 5C, j.D, 6D, 236D, and add a 632146D on the end if you've got the Heat and you're in a corner. I'm no Noel player though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

blazblue fan too much?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't see any dakimakura or phone cards or arcade sticks, you have a long way to go my friend.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

dakimakura I still live with my parents at the moment so no.

phone cards are useless here

arcade sticks are expensiiive.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't see any dakimakura or phone cards or arcade sticks, you have a long way to go my friend.



You aren't actually suggesting that he should own a hug pillow are you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

yes he wants me to get a noel hug pillow for my loneliness.

no thanks

zen united's facebook page is quite awesome.

do a survey on who people want as the next DLC.

their own response: and now we are off to spam likes on kokonoe, there really isn't enough kokonoe.

also they added



as possible character

Yeah, okay, so we added this as a bit of a joke. But man do you guys like liking the Hype Dog...

Drive Attack = Derp! Derp! Derp! Derp! Derp!
Attributes: Stationary.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> dakimakura I still live with my parents at the moment so no.
> 
> phone cards are useless here
> 
> arcade sticks are expensiiive.



It's not like they actually use them in Japan lol...well not for phonecalls at least .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

meh im not going to waste my money on stuff like that 

tried CS on PS3, matchmaking sure takes longer


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 9, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> It's not like they actually use them in Japan lol...well not for phonecalls at least .



Yeah, and lord knows, Japan's idolism of fictional characters is a lifestyle we should adopt.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

I might buy stuff but im not gonna buy hug pillows and pointless phone cards.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry but they're not more pointless than owning 4 copies of the game lol.


----------



## Shay (Dec 9, 2010)

HYPE DOG FOR TOP TIER!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry but they're not more pointless than owning 4 copies of the game lol.



excuse me

I only got CS 3 times not 4 times.

I lost the imported version's disc.

I had to get 360 and PS3 version because I have friends who play on 360 and some on PS3 so I had to buy both

whats your problem boy


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2010)

Also new platinum pictures I think since zen united is talking about exclusive pictures for the Facebook page


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 13, 2010)

CSII is officially out in arcades. From what I've seen and heard from those who've played. Arakune is still retarded (YES) and Bang is ass (YES) LMAO. Fire punch doesn't even wall bounce, and his normals have a ton of push back now, LOL stay free Bang players.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2010)

Any news on noel changes?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2010)

Bang still has 5A and oki stuff. 623B does wallbounce, it just doesn't do it a lot, you need to be in the corner to combo off of it. Oh and 5D is now super fast, something like 17 frames lol.


It's not like it was the tiers that made me use him or anything though, i was Bang in CT when he was the third worst char in the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2010)

I never really liked bang in CT though I played as him some times in CS and found him more more fun for some reason.


also seriously considering litchi for main.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 13, 2010)

For those of you who don't know about him, Jourdal from Youtube is posting a ton of BBCS2. Definitely worth subscribing to if you haven't already.



Platinum looks pretty fun admittedly I'll definitely give her a go but my rampant loli hatred will probably prevent me from maining her.

Also it seems as if BBCS2 is gonna be a free patch. Not to gloat but called it


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2010)

I called it too lmao, BBQ is the nay-sayer here .


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 14, 2010)

And now, a fond farewell to Ragna's 22C. With the dawn of Continuum Shift II,  may we forever remember the days when you were +9 on hit, and therefore  the best way to end a combo without question.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2010)

I like how CS charges you for characters that should be in the game for free by default.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2010)

Nah, those are extras, the ones by default (plus Mu) are the ones which were on the arcade.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Song Accord #2!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

played the arcade version of the PS3 game at a college arcade.

Cool shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 16, 2010)

Since i get the feeling that nobody knows what song accord is, i'll explain it.

It's the OST of the game with vocal versions of some of the songs, get to it!


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

Post source to it being a free patch?

Edit: Dope video, as always F.U


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 17, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Post source to it being a free patch?
> 
> Edit: Dope video, as always F.U


I believe it was an update on the official website, can't find the initial translation though.

Thanks, by the way. I wanna upload more Guilty Gear content at some point, but it's hard to come up with something impressive or interesting enough to record in that game nowadays because everything's already been done better and I'm no execution wizard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> I believe it was an update on the official website, can't find the initial translation though.
> 
> Thanks, by the way. I wanna upload more Guilty Gear content at some point, but it's hard to come up with something impressive or interesting enough to record in that game nowadays because everything's already been done better and I'm no execution wizard.



I donno about combo wise, but, I see new mixups every time I watch the game.

I've even developed a few myself.. I'm usually too lazy to record them/nobody plays Axl so who the fuck would gain anything from it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2010)

back when I played GG on the PC I mained baiken and axl, dizzy was my sub.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2010)

Omg Song Accord #2..so good.

dem squirrel vocalz


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Active Angel has some MAD guitar. The frilly music just works so well to distinguish it too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 19, 2010)

CSII for psp: 


So that's how they'll milk the series while still giving the free patch to consoles. Smart devils they are. I wonder if the opening will only be on it...


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2010)

Wonder if the would include the dlc characters for free or they are gonna make psp owners pay for them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 20, 2010)

It's CS2, the DLC chars will be in it and the balance patch too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2010)

Heh, "balance" patch.

HZ new 6C, Tagers charged 6A, and Jin's C DP would all like to have a word with you...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 20, 2010)

It's still too soon to tell weather it's more or less balanced. It's so much more corner-heavy now that it's a different animal almost.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I mean, obviously it's too early to say what characters are strongest, I'm just saying those moves are all retarded.

Hazama can do all types of retarded shit with the new 6C.. midscreen included.

Jin's C DP has retarded untechable time.. It knocksdown on grounded hit.. not even counter hit.. and loops in the corner for like 4K meterless and oki.

Tager's charged 6A makes retarded oki for characters with 1 hit reversals.. and he can do like 100% guard break on some characters with one string, depending on his meter.. and considering B buster can get 5K combos.... lol

Tager IMO isn't that bad, because he's still retardedly slow and immobile, but, the other two are retarded, and I've only watched a handful of videos.
This what I've seen


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

seems like I am going to hate jin and tager players even more now. 

they are in my opinion fucking overpowered.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 20, 2010)

They've never been overpowered. Jin was good in Calamity Trigger, that was about it.

Also, if anyone else is looking scary in Continuum Shift II right now, it's Makoto.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

lol makoto?

she is the last person I would expect to be any good.

I just cant handle tagers, noel gets overpowered too much.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah Makoto looks pretty nasty right now.

Tell tale sign that Makoto is going to be really strong - Satoshi is playing her ><


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2010)

I never got the hang of makoto. but then again, I suck at every character .

currently trying to see if litchi is any good.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 20, 2010)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Yeah Makoto looks pretty nasty right now.
> 
> Tell tale sign that Makoto is going to be really strong - Satoshi is playing her ><


Tsujikawa too. The system tweaks really work in Makoto's favour. I like how her combos look with the altered hitstop and new hitstun animations too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 20, 2010)

Tsujikawa was using Makoto before that though. Don't you remember that chocolate disco combo vid?  Makoto wasn't nerfed at all, she got maybe slight buffs and a few lateral changes (no more 5D 2D which instead becomes 5D 66 2C 2D or 5D 214B-D, more skill required, more damage).


Jin's stuff is good for corners but again his pressure is lacking, he may be better than in CS but i don't see him at CT levels to be honest, and that's since the stupid ice still breaks on it's own. Breaking the damn ice was the single most distracting thing you could ask me to do in CT since you just mashed, you didn't do it with any precision and that's not how i play.

Tager's 6A also has super armor for non-lows too, that's the main beef with him. Even if you get guard crushed if the last hit is done while you're jumping he can't 720 you so it's ok.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 21, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> Jin's stuff is good for corners but again his pressure is lacking, he may be better than in CS but i don't see him at CT levels to be honest, and that's since the stupid ice still breaks on it's own. Breaking the damn ice was the single most distracting thing you could ask me to do in CT since you just mashed, you didn't do it with any precision and that's not how i play.



Jin's pressure is lacking?

His jump is faster, rising jB is a lot better now. He has 2B>5B and 5B>2B to stagger with.. 2C>5C is a ridiculous stagger tool for catching jumps, since both are air unblockable and the ability to go back to a safe move from 2C means he doesn't have to take as many risks in his pressure.. He gets awesome meter less damage, even midscreen.. retarded meterless damage + oki in corners.. and with meter he can do 5K+.
But, you think he's not going to be good because he can't pick up invalid combos on people who don't break his ice???

Also, ice breaking on it's own is a godsend for any of us who actually play him. Nothing is more annoying than going for an ice reset and having the other guy not shake it off. -___-


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 21, 2010)

Not for the invalid combos. The act of breaking the ice itself threw my game.

Oh and i said not better than in CT, not not good, he was already good in CS and I said he'd be better than that so i said he'd be good.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 22, 2010)

Valk on XBL with 1.02 patch ummmm it was out 12/7 in japan but when exactly did it hit USA? I looked last week and didn't see it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2010)

odd, out here he is out. I have him now.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 23, 2010)

I got him yesterday I didn't see him Tuesday either.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2010)

I think on the 7th but i'm not 100%.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2010)

I personally don't like him. 

+ i suck horribly at WOLFU mode


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 23, 2010)

Wolf mode is something for situational pressure, the rest of the time you just combo with it. Practice till you get the combos to work lol. He can get almost 6k from a CH 5B.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2010)

il give him a shot after improving with makoto.

or I should just go for the easy wins and main tager


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 24, 2010)

12/7 was japan it was dated 12/7 but it wasn't there


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 24, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> or I should just go for the easy wins and main tager



Of all the posts I've laughed at in this thread, this here takes the fucking cake.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2010)

At his level Tager is SS tier.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 24, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il give him a shot after improving with makoto.
> *
> or I should just go for the easy wins and main tager*



Huh?! did I miss something here? Since when was Tager S-tier?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Of all the posts I've laughed at in this thread, this here takes the fucking cake.



Tagers are for me my nemesis.

I just cant handle them. 


I would be working my ass of to get half their life off and then they do the same with like 3 moves

and then you get stuck in a fucking MAGNETISM loop.

want to beat me instantly pick tager.

hell these days I don't even bother and just let them win.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Tagers are for me my nemesis.
> 
> I just cant handle them.
> 
> ...


The damage of those 3 moves can be matched if nor surpassed (depending on the char) by three combos which can be initiated by one move and that move is easier to land than Tager's moves and much much safer too. The fact that you can't see this pretty much means that all you face is noobs who can't combo lol.

Oh and magnetism isn't a loop, it's just a mindgame with 50% failure rate in theory. If you constantly get hit it means you're predictable and your foe read you right. 

50% success/failure is nothing btw, with Lichi you have about a 6.5% chance of blocking her daisharin mixup since you need to block 4 invisible 50-50 mixups in a row.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2010)

There's an easy way to fix this;

Stop pressing buttons.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2010)

That's harder to do than it sounds .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2010)

Dreikoo said:


> The damage of those 3 moves can be matched if nor surpassed (depending on the char) by three combos which can be initiated by one move and that move is easier to land than Tager's moves and much much safer too. The fact that you can't see this pretty much means that all you face is noobs who can't combo lol.
> 
> Oh and magnetism isn't a loop, it's just a mindgame with 50% failure rate in theory. If you constantly get hit it means you're predictable and your foe read you right.
> 
> 50% success/failure is nothing btw, with Lichi you have about a 6.5% chance of blocking her daisharin mixup since you need to block 4 invisible 50-50 mixups in a row.



looks loopy to me.

get grabbed, get pulled by magnet, grabbed, magnet, grabbed and so on.

the only way I can get out is by barrier bursting which delays my death with about 10 seconds.

I wish I could just cancell a matchup, I am tired of the constant tager/jin/ragna matchups.

the funnest matches I have are noel and makoto opponents since I main them.

also I cant stand the english voices


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2010)

Tager's combos do about 3-4k. After that you are able to keep hitting him until magnetism runs out or you win the round. Just don't jump if you expect an AC and don't stay on the ground if you expect a command grab, it's really not hard at all.


Oh and the english voices do indeed suck, i'm lucky enough that all my friends know proper voice acting so i rarely listen to dubs online.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2010)

I know I know but I cant handle it

nobody here added me yet >_> I need some forum fights


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 25, 2010)

So, you're teching into collider?

Delay > neutral tech. Bam.

Mashing on forward tech is going to end in you being reset into another combo. I mean the first time that happened to you in CT, you should've evaluated your tech options, and tried something different.

If you thought about what was happening, instead of mashing without looking at the screen, you'd see results.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2010)

oh BBQ you have no idea how much of a noob I am at moments. 

I don't even know if there are different techs, I just mesh C when I get knocked away. 

works for most things. 

Well I atleast was able to beat a tager today.

but then I kept getting paired up with a level 50+ arakune player.

The rape was horrible.

THE BEES.


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 25, 2010)

oh god not the bees

fuck tager.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2010)

I know such good mindgames that three times out of four, when i'm OTG and the foe Tager has spark bolt full, he'll actually use it before i actually tech.

Yes, i get them to waste the move by doing nothing. Compared to that not teching into an AC is so easy it's not even funny .



My psn is same as my name here so if you want games just send an inv, i have too many people as is inviting me into games (and bisquits here keeps doing it when i'm in other friend rooms somehow) so i rarely actually invite others to play me since i almost always have like 3 standing invitations. 


As long as we don't lag i'll beat your ass into shape so don't worry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2010)

that is also one thing I hate about the online.

my connection rating is always around 0-1 before the match but during the fight its perfect.

but it sucks if I decide to go to a room. 

I get booted because they think im gonna lag the shit out of them -_-


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 30, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I know I know but I cant handle it
> 
> nobody here added me yet >_> I need some forum fights



Im on XBL
 just send a request


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got CS. I forgot how fast this game is. SSF4 is like molasses compared to CS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2011)

zen united's BB facebook page is awesome.

nendoroid noel adventures, santa wanting to force her into making wooden sex toys, chun li kidnapping her, feeding her panda meat and noel killing her with a bigass hammer :ho

also they will do some exclusive news soon + said that arc is seriously considering a anime.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 6, 2011)

So i've been using Lichi for the past 2 days...dem combos into crazy oki into jiggly death .


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I forgot how fast this game is.



My brain.. oh god, my brain...



Dreikoo said:


> So i've been using Lichi for the past 2 days...dem combos into crazy oki into jiggly death .



"My" Litchi is probably something like 15+ and 0. ^^


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2011)

I always have a hard time translating your humor. You mean it isn't fast?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 6, 2011)

SF4 is much faster, it's just a different kind of fast and you won't notice it if you're a noob.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2011)

What's a good site that has information on Blazblue? Like what combos or tactics are useful.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 7, 2011)

Dustloop, it has everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> SF4 is much faster, it's just a different kind of fast and you won't notice it if you're a noob.



I don't know I never liked the SF series. I played SF4 a couple of times with rose.

I prefer games like GG,BB and VF


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2011)

Hellion said:


> I always have a hard time translating your humor. You mean it isn't fast?



It's pace is faster than SF4, but, if you put SF4 on after a good few games of BB you'll notice the game runs way faster.

However, for the type of fighting game that it is (lol animu, air dashing, big combos, etc) it is slower than fuck all.



Violent By Design said:


> What's a good site that has information on Blazblue? Like what combos or tactics are useful.



Like Dreikoo, said, DL has a lot of good info as far as the very basics. IE - simple run down of your normals and what they do (which you should be able to understand on your own), combos and frame data.

Fair warning: do not just read a post and assume the info is correct. Unless, you know the player posting knows wtf they're talking about, from your own experience (seeing them play, playing against them, etc). DL post-BB is essentially the same as SRK post SF4. Idiots just run their mouthes, postign all sorts of stupid misinformation.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jan 7, 2011)

Any advice for a n00b trying to make Hazama his main? :3


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2011)

Up until about mid level play, IB > jayoku is god.
Once you start to play better players, they're going avoid using moves that give you guaranteed jayoku on IB / be able to counter with things like delay cancelling DPs, etc. Honestly, if all you're looking to do is play netplay, you'll likely never run into this problem, and you'll rack up wins if you know what moves can be jayoku'ed on IB.. And likely even be able to just straight up IB and do it, because the average netplayer doesn't adapt things like that.

At the range where your snakes "bite", you are ridiculously strong, if you play smart.. They control an absurd amount of the screen, are hard to manuever around, and if you are good at hit confirming from stray chain hits(non CH, CH is a pretty easy confirm), he's really scary. 

Up close he can do pretty good pressure, his command grab is decent in pressure.. I guess resenga (214D~A) is decent against people who can't block it, but, even I can block it, and I'm not good at this game lol. His 5B is +2 so that gives you some advantage to work with.. Umm, more than that, you'd have to ask somebody that plays Hazama.

His 'weak point' is the range where you get the weak snake.. that can't be comboed off and doesn't cause that much block stun. Know this range, and try not to be there.. Also keep in mind that in neutral most characters are going to try to force to play at this range. Do not let them.

And for the love of good, don't ever do wake up Jayoku.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2011)

I dont know if this has been posted here yet but

BB: CSII on the 3DS


----------



## Shirotaro (Jan 8, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Any advice for a n00b trying to make Hazama his main? :3





bbq sauce said:


> Up until about mid level play, IB > jayoku is god.
> Once you start to play better players, they're going avoid using moves that give you guaranteed jayoku on IB / be able to counter with things like delay cancelling DPs, etc. Honestly, if all you're looking to do is play netplay, you'll likely never run into this problem, and you'll rack up wins if you know what moves can be jayoku'ed on IB.. And likely even be able to just straight up IB and do it, because the average netplayer doesn't adapt things like that.
> 
> At the range where your snakes "bite", you are ridiculously strong, if you play smart.. They control an absurd amount of the screen, are hard to manuever around, and if you are good at hit confirming from stray chain hits(non CH, CH is a pretty easy confirm), he's really scary.
> ...



From what I've seen a lot of Hazama's damage comes from air combos.  I'm not that good with him so I use a 214D~C-->C-->j.Cx5 --> j.214B rather than 214D~C-->C-->j.Cx5 --> dj.Cx5 -->j.214B.  I find it hard to get the timing correct on the dj.Cx5, but for maining purposes it's not a bad thing to practice.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 11, 2011)

I love PSN.


----------



## FUJIKO (Jan 11, 2011)

@Vegitto-kun

Not only on the 3DS, but on the PSP as well.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 11, 2011)

Im wondering will the patch for CS II on PS3 change the intro/opening
for the new CSII one on the arcade? Or it will remain with the same one ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

Heh. Patch..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got this game new, for the 360(along with TvC for the Wii) Is it hard to get into, cause I'm having trouble trying to get figure out how the heck to do Ragna's distortion dtrive (H+D the half circle+ forward Y attack). Does it get easier with practice?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I just got this game new, for the 360(along with TvC for the Wii) Is it hard to get into, cause I'm having trouble trying to get figure out how the heck to do Ragna's distortion dtrive (H+D the half circle+ forward Y attack). Does it get easier with practice?



Well you know what they say, practice makes perfect. Just keep at it and you'll get the hang of it soon enough. Ragna is one of the easier characters to start playing with.

Edit: Does anyone know when platinum comes out as a playable character on CS?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well you know what they say, practice makes perfect. Just keep at it and you'll get the hang of it soon enough. Ragna is one of the easier characters to start playing with.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know when platinum comes out as a playable character on CS?



Alright. I'll just do the tuts again then. Thx.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally got to complete all 100% story in Calamity Trigger and got the True
Ending. The story mode was quite long for a fighting game, was the longest
gotta say, but I loved the story of each character and can't wait to get the
sequel CS, But even after fiinishing it Im still confused with the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hakumen seems to be Jin but how come is there different futures and pasts.
What's Noel? A fabrication or is she really Ragna's sister who lost her momeries. 
Does Rachel have the power to travel in time, cause she seems to
know alot of whats going to happen.Was Jin posseded when he was a kid to
burn the house and destroy everything or is he really a psycho x)

Who is Hazama = Terumi (Is he the black beast from the dark war?)

Well hope most of the stuff I didn't quite get will be answer in CS ^^. 
Apart from that Loved the game


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well you know what they say, practice makes perfect. Just keep at it and you'll get the hang of it soon enough. Ragna is one of the easier characters to start playing with.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know when platinum comes out as a playable character on CS?



She is out. For CS2 in arcades.

For home, gotta wait for CS2.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 23, 2011)

Lord knows at this point


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 23, 2011)

You will play Plat when America gets CS2. Seeing as there's an update out in arcades, they dare done with CS1 completely. When consoles get CS2, however it may be, via DL or disc, you'll get Plat.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 10, 2011)

New blazblue on the works!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah. cant wait.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 11, 2011)

is that CS 2 or a new game entirely?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2011)

A whole new game.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 15, 2011)

Hera ya go 



By the way any news on CS 2 on ps3 for the patch or if theres gonna be a new
game altogether for CS 2? like the ones on 3ds and psp !


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 16, 2011)

New game huh new story continuation I hope.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 20, 2011)

Went to a con today and finally was able to play blazblue on a arcade machine with a stick.

holy shit is it different.

took a LONG time to get used to it but I actually think I might get an arcade stick now, I love how fast you can move the stick. 

I also was able to play melty blood.

that game rocks.

Exclusive first ever footage of me playing blazblue on an arcade machine and boy did I suck.

PS: the tourny was best out of three, I won round one, lost round two and won round three barely. damn tager, then a jap playing arakune came and RAPED me

I am noel duh.

[YOUTUBE]10A77hn68pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

So any idea when CSII patches releases for consoles + Plat?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah it sure is taking a long time. I should twitter some of the staff and ask them.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 25, 2011)

I assume it might release worldwide when CSII officially releases? The patch, not Platinum. I still want her though. x-x


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2011)

"Spring 2011" is what it says on the official JP site...thought with the quake deal in Japan it wouldn't be unreasonable if it got slightly delayed.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh, when are they going to make Blazblue System Shift or something?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ugh, when are they going to make Blazblue System Shift or something?



I'd call it continuum rift...cause that's a wordplay on Hazama's name which means something like "schism"....and it rimes with shift. 



CS2 was out on the arcades this winter so I'd expect the new game around that time in 2011.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd call it continuum rift...cause that's a wordplay on Hazama's name which means something like "schism"....and it rimes with shift.
> 
> 
> 
> CS2 was out on the arcades this winter so I'd expect the new game around that time in 2011.



What I meant when I said I want a Blazblue System Shift, I meant I want a Blazblue sequel to CS in Ikaruga. I just couldn't think of a shitty, convoluted subtitle for it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

So I was reading that CS2 comes out for the PSP and 3DS in japan today. Does this have a US release or am I shit out of luck for that?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 31, 2011)

No US release has been confirmed IIRC. 

I care about the fucking patch though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

I want it to be a disc.

Hate fighting game patches...


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll bet that CS2 will be on the scene for a while before the crap out a new version. Fighting games and their 3rd versions and all usually end up being the most refined these days.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, they smoothed a lot out with CS2. . .


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

I dislike the new voice of rebellion.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUvBnoF3R6k[/YOUTUBE]

Just leaving it here.. Form your own opinions.. but.. be weary of your calendar..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Is that really in the works? If so then


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

You cannot fool me bbq.

I'm not falling for it. Now I got to watch my ass all day for pranks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

If it does happen, it better fucking have Slayer, and he better fucking be beastly as hell.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

zen united confirmed it as 1 april.

fuck them.

FML.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

Lolwut, when did you ever play GG?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Dam AF, I want that to be real.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolwut, when did you ever play GG?



I used to play one of the GG on my PC.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

#R, I think?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> #R, I think?



probably. I don't remember the exact name of the GG.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

The only other playable GG on PC is AC, so probably. #R = #Reload.

Dat Slayer.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 4, 2011)

GG needs a 360 release like snk did for the KOF


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> The only other playable GG on PC is AC, so probably. #R = #Reload.
> 
> Dat Slayer.



slayer was awesome.

though I was more of a dizzy/baiken player.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2011)

Man I miss this game. That's it, I think I'll pick this one up again. Does anyone play this on xbox?


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

Hirako said:


> Man I miss this game. That's it, I think I'll pick this one up again. Does anyone play this on xbox?



Dunno, I'm PS3 only. Many people still play on PSN.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2011)

Sol Badguy, Johnny, Axl, Anji and Ky could each solo the Blazblueverse.
Juss sayin


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dunno, I'm PS3 only. Many people still play on PSN.



Many people here do? Huh, maybe I should get a PS3 again..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Sol Badguy, Johnny, Axl, Anji and Ky could each solo the Blazblueverse.
> Juss sayin



I'll agree with Sol, Johnny, and Ky but Axl and Anji? I don't know.....


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 5, 2011)

They should do a GGvBB it'd be fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'll agree with Sol, Johnny, and Ky but Axl and Anji? I don't know.....


Anji has an artifact.


deathofevangelion said:


> They should do a GGvBB it'd be fun.


Fuck no, just GG. No more fucking BB.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 5, 2011)

lol I like BB> I know it's not the best but it's good enough. GG needs a return though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2011)

I definitely do miss Sol. I find him more badass than Ragna.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless I-no starts fucking with Time and creates another paradox/time line we will never see GG V BB. Which I don't mind.




Murakazu said:


> I'll agree with Sol, Johnny, and Ky but Axl and Anji? I don't know.....



Axl in canon has shown to eventually learn to control his time slip by time traveling backwards, plus fighting a serious and nearly bloodlusted base Sol evenly mind you, has a gross manipulation of fire, shown from fighting Sol with the Fire Seal and conjuring his own fire from nowhere and while having an outstanding rivalry with Anji who in his own right is pretty busted himself and more so with an artifact [his fans being weapons of legend] and his training; Axl and Anji are nothing to shake a stick at.

In essence Axl can go back in time and kill "X Blazblue character" while they are in their mother's womb.
The only person Axl can't go back in time and kill is Sol.
Because Sol killed a past version of himself in a time paradox and it only made current him/[his future self] stronger 
Plus in the canon storyline Axl keeps slipping and kills atleast 2 past version of Sol and sol still exists.

Also, a 45% base Sol one shotted a City sized gear. And Axl, Ky, Johnny, and Anji have all fought a base serious Sol 
I-no is close to that but is also hax since an entire game plot is based on her traveling back in time and changing events to the world would not be as bad D:

Hooray for powerscaling


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 5, 2011)

So... in the end Continuum Shift II really was just a V2 of the game?...

I thought it was really gonna be a sequel...

damn you arcsys...

well at least I still haven't played CS at all... so it doesn't bother me that much ...


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Sol Badguy, Johnny, Axl, Anji and Ky could each solo the Blazblueverse.
> Juss sayin



AC Johnny/Anji couldn't take on the Arcana heart universe D:


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> AC Johnny/Anji couldn't take on the Arcana heart universe D:



Arcana heart? Vat is this.
They can solo BB for sure.
Since BB isn't really impressive. 

An overall Anji over all steps with Axl and can dance with Sol if he needs too. But if Sol gets really serious then Anji is gunna be hurting. His Legendary fans plus that he can dance with the better of the GGverse can put him up there. Atleast I think so. 

Johnny steps to quite a few like I-no and an insatiable hellbent Necro protective of Dizzy which even made Slayer yield [although Slayer was still standing because hey It's fucking Slayer]


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2011)

I was just making jokes cause AC Johnny and AC Anji are piss tier.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't even care that this is the BlazBlue discussion thread, I really like this Guilty Gear compilation video.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2011)

That video was fucking incredible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 6, 2011)

1:15 was epic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2011)

That one I-no combo was awesome.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

UMEHARA GA.. KIMETAAAAA


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

Lacks Slayer love, but loved seeing the trolltastic GG players. That Faust and Chipp.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

There's footage of what I believe is Kusoru's SL. (playing his color/trolling hard as fuck)

5K6K 5K6K 6K 6[K] 6[K] 6[K] 6K > walk hella far up to him > throw

video should've had at least one Hase SL empire combo though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know any GG players sans Kusoru, but ya, I figured that was him, too. 

That Baiken player was gay as hell, btw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

I donno who he is. I've seen those clips before. I thought that shit was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I was just making jokes cause AC Johnny and AC Anji are piss tier.



Nerfed Tier T_T
Jam at 19:18
was bad manner and pretty fucked up


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2011)

How to beat Jam: don't let her touch you.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2011)

While we're still on Guilty Gear...


*Spoiler*: _Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus Collectors Edition_ 







When I buy things I already have, I do it with style, goddamn it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

almost bought it.

didn't do it in the end. 

why buy a game that I cant play online.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 8, 2011)

FU how much did that bundle run you? O_O

If it's under 100 I may consider..


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2011)

I be hating on Final Ultimate.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> FU how much did that bundle run you? O_O
> 
> If it's under 100 I may consider..


Well, the bundle itself is £66.66 ($109.15), but the total comes to £103.99 ($170.27) including shipping and VAT. That said, it's from Zen United, and they're situated over here, so the shipping will cost more outside of the UK.

Obviously because it's an EU bundle, the game itself will be PAL, but I assume that won't be a problem for you anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2011)

You could sell that keychain alone for that much in a couple of years so I say it's a solid investment .


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I am equipped to play PAL on my PS2, but, I had no intents of actually playing that copy lol..

Definitely considerable.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate region formats.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 13, 2011)

Of course, as many of you already know, anyone making the argument that Daisuke Ishiwatari isn't the god of video game rock can be scientifically disproven. In fact, we have some fine gentlemen willing to demonstrate this for us on a live stage.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Of course, as many of you already know, anyone making the argument that Daisuke Ishiwatari isn't the god of video game rock can be scientifically disproven. In fact, we have some fine gentlemen willing to demonstrate this for us on a live stage.



Pretty cool actually.

I always loved the music in Blazblue and to a lesser extent Guilty Gear.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Pretty cool actually.
> 
> I always loved the music in Blazblue and to a lesser extent Guilty Gear.



gtfo.

nao!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Pretty cool actually.
> 
> I always loved the music in Blazblue and to a lesser extent Guilty Gear.



....

Giant. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> gtfo.
> 
> nao!!





Hangatýr said:


> ....
> 
> Giant. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Its the truth. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UjeHBVxN5A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1ZXAxr5hF4[/YOUTUBE]

Hell, to be honest, I like Blazblue overall more than Guilty Gear.

take the bait


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2hgfmXZ2w4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEVcUljGcGM[/YOUTUBE]

BB music cannot can't fuck with it.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bought BB: CT, played as Ragna, didn't even complete one story runthrough because of bloody V-13, traded it in for something else a week later....

I was really annoyed by the control layout, and the general gameplay. The bloody awesome soundtrack fooled me into getting it 

I would have enjoyed it more if the enemies were at least beatable the majority of the time.

Inb4 'It's only because you suck'.....because I know sucked bad at it


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

You truly do.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

Tomcat171 said:


> Bought BB: CT, played as Ragna, didn't even complete one story runthrough because of bloody V-13, traded it in for something else a week later....
> 
> I was really annoyed by the control layout, and the general gameplay. The bloody awesome soundtrack fooled me into getting it
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

Tomcat171 said:


> Bought BB: CT, played as Ragna, didn't even complete one story runthrough because of bloody V-13, traded it in for something else a week later....
> 
> I was really annoyed by the control layout, and the general gameplay. The bloody awesome soundtrack fooled me into getting it
> 
> ...



You know what you should do?

Buy BB: Continuum Shift and I'll train you. Granted I'm not that good either, but I know the basics.

Although since the announcement of AE retail version, I've been considering going back to SFIV series though. I quit MvC3 though, I cant deal with the shitty people online that waste my time...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2011)

Tomcat171 said:


> Bought BB: CT, played as Ragna, didn't even complete one story runthrough because of bloody V-13, traded it in for something else a week later....
> 
> I was really annoyed by the control layout, and the general gameplay. The bloody awesome soundtrack fooled me into getting it
> 
> ...




Do you have any experience with fighting games at all?


Did you go in the practice mode for a couple of hours to figure stuff?


Unless you played on hard or hell I don't know how you had such an experience with the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Playing through the challenges could also help to be more familiar with characters. I like playing as Litchi so I was doing those challenges non stop for her. Although I can't seem to get by challenge 5 for her.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2011)

So CS2 patch will be out on the 12th of next month apparently.






Btw, notice how in the PDF from the top post the patch is indeed free. Only Platinum costs money.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't wait until the CS2 patch hits USA so I can start playing this again.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought that the patch was free was already known, or was it "free" with the purchase of Platinum was what's going around?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Its been awhile since i posted here but whats up with Platinum?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Apr 15, 2011)

Great news so the CS II Patch comes the 12th May, but is that released for
both USA and Japan or it's only the Japan release date of the patch ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 15, 2011)

Believe it is the JP patch.

I have JP ver of the game so I'll have it then. 

Sucks it costs money though, I have to get another JP psn card. D:

That is if I even bother to get the update....


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Believe it is the JP patch.
> 
> I have JP ver of the game so I'll have it then.
> 
> ...



No, it's free, Platinum is what costs money, not the patch.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

Well , as a bang secondry  (my main is hakumen ) i'm not that excited about the patch .

But atleast now people will stop whining whenever i defeat them as bang...and i've been maining both of them since CT so i'm kinda used to bang being bottom tier , i'll just have to learn some new combos what with them removing his aerial wallbounce. 

And yeah the patch is free as dreikoo already said.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Well , as a bang secondry  (my main is hakumen ) i'm not that excited about the patch .
> 
> But atleast now people will stop whining whenever i defeat them as bang...



Cause you won't be winning anymore :3


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

I won quite a few times back in CT  , so i can probably adapt to the new changes .

the diffrence is that people won't whine about me apearntly using a cheap character just because i happen to like it ( also i actualy main hakumen , bang is more a secondry along with hazama ) . 

generaly in fighting games i pick the characters who i like rather than seeing who is more powerful , so buffs and nerfs don't really matter to me ..i just wished they nerfed bangs damage rather than ruining most of his combos .


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> *generaly in fighting games i pick the characters who i like rather than seeing who is more powerful *, so buffs and nerfs don't really matter to me ..i just wished they nerfed bangs damage rather than ruining most of his combos .



Me too.

I main Noel Vermillion as well as Sakura in SF4 so...I feel ya...


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah i can tell you main sakura from your Sig .

I main dan in Sf4 myself , he is the best .

And i also enjoy playing as abel and m.bison . 

But yeah i honestly don't mind which tier my characters are in , hell i prefer if they were low so people won't complain about how cheap they are or some such ..and even than i had a few people complain about how cheap hakumen was in CT ...those same people mained nu-13 and jin ..so yeah .


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

@ Golden Saga I was just trolling, bro. Don't mind me.. But yeah, damage nerfs everywhere.. 90% of the cast HAS to corner the opp to win. They buffed pressure by adding all the new "re-beats" and other gatling routes you can take, and then make it so you can't do damage without corner.. Hooray, for linear gameplay.



Esura said:


> Me too.
> 
> I main Noel Vermillion as well as Sakura in SF4 so...I feel ya...



Noel is often ranked at the number 2 spot in CS2. You're officially a tier whore. Also Sak isn't a bad character -_-




> But yeah i honestly don't mind which tier my characters are in , hell i prefer if they were low so people won't complain about how cheap they are or some such ..and even than i had a few people complain about how cheap hakumen was in CT ...those same people mained nu-13 and jin ..so yeah .



who cares, anyone who says your character is "cheap" are scrubs.. especially CT Hakumen, who was a bottom 2 character xD

Though, CS1 Bang is pretty much a braindead faceroll character.. And 90% of CS1 Bangs win solely on the fact that he is an easy mash-friendly character.. But, hatemail is just how people deal with matchups they aren't smart enough to learn to fight.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

Nah it's ok , was just pointing it out is all .

and noel always places in 2 spot? that's new to me  the top 3 in the 1st game were rachel , arakune and nu-13.
for the second game it was bang , litchi and ragna..unless you go by a diffrent tier list than me or i am severly outdated.

But as for the new patchs from what i understood  they more or less ruined most of bang's and hazama's combos ..and they apearntly buffed hakumen, can't wait to have people complain about me using a cheap character even though i was maining hakumen back in the first game.

Anyway truth be told tiers don't matter , if you like the character just stick with it , it's what i do , people will complain either way so why bother.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

I meant CS2

I edited it.. Also, Hazama has the highest damage output as far as I know in CS2... lol

Also, I donno about Haku, you can't combo FC hotaru miscreen anymore, you don't gain meter as fast anymore, jD was nerfed as well. I'm sure he has had other things improved, and he's not bad, but, not CS1 good.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah hazama has a lot of improvement on his damage but his main combo is ruined , but i guess he has some new options now so it evens out .

And honestly i didn't really check the changes to hakumen , i'd rather find them out myself when the updates come out ..i just heared from a friend that he was buffed a lot , guess he was wrong .

anyway it doesn't matter i'll just see the changes myself when the game comes out and see what new combos they'll have .


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Noel is often ranked at the number 2 spot in CS2. You're officially a tier whore. Also Sak isn't a bad character -_-



Sak isn't a bad character per se but she isn't that great either. Feels good winning with her though...

Also, I didn't know Noel was so high now. I always picked her because she had guns and she looked cute. Also, her English voice actor makes my heart turn aflutter...sooo kawaii dawg. She could have been Rachel-bad and I'd still use her.

But all this Blazblue love making me want to learn the ins and out of this game more. I need to learn more fighters in general and stop trying to master Capcom fighters. . Where can I learn Noel's BnBs?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

DL I guess. CS2 isn't out yet, unless you've emulated the PSP one or something.. So you won't be able to practice it, if they have it up yet.

you can ash cancel haida now, so combo route looks some thing like OTG launch > 6C throw wiff a couple times, 6C haida >dash cancel > drive stuff.. usually corner carries and does big damage (midscreen even, which is uncommon in CS2)

or if you can't get the otg, which is unusual since you get a lot of hit confirms into drive 6C (or might be drive 6A now?? The move where she like spins the guns around them, an combos into 214A). But, if not, usually I see them do 6C throw wiff a few times into optic barrel 6C > drive stuff.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> DL I guess. CS2 isn't out yet, unless you've emulated the PSP one or something.. So you won't be able to practice it, if they have it up yet.
> 
> you can ash cancel haida now, so combo route looks some thing like OTG launch > 6C throw wiff a couple times, 6C haida >dash cancel > drive stuff.. usually corner carries and does big damage (midscreen even, which is uncommon in CS2)
> 
> or if you can't get the otg, which is unusual since you get a lot of hit confirms into drive 6C (or might be drive 6A now?? The move where she like spins the guns around them, an combos into 214A). But, if not, usually I see them do 6C throw wiff a few times into optic barrel 6C > drive stuff.



Ah...thanks.

Question though. Whats a haida?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

flash haida/hider

22C while they are on the ground


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a litchi user myself. When I played CT, I started with ragna, then found interest in Litchi: ironically I didn't really play online till I played With litchi. 
Haha, she's really fun. Though hard to learn completely imo


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I'm a litchi user myself. When I played CT, I started with ragna, then found interest in Litchi: ironically I didn't really play online till I played With litchi.
> Haha, she's really fun. Though hard to learn completely imo



Sweet, another Litchi user.:33 You don't really see a whole lot of them around. Whether it being her on a lower tier or the complexity of her.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Sweet, another Litchi user.:33 You don't really see a whole lot of them around. Whether it being her on a lower tier or the complexity of her.



I see it in actuality, that before the current patch coming, we have Litchi, Ragna, Bang being the Top tiers. Litchi is just complex to truly use and learn


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Well , as a bang secondry  (my main is hakumen ) i'm not that excited about the patch .
> 
> But atleast now people will stop whining whenever i defeat them as bang...and i've been maining both of them since CT so i'm kinda used to bang being bottom tier , i'll just have to learn some new combos what with them removing his aerial wallbounce.
> 
> And yeah the patch is free as dreikoo already said.


Hey, I'm a Bang main and I'm excited for the patch, don't be so easy to get down, that's against the spirit of using Bang. 


Bang will be WAY better here than in CT, there he was 3rd worst, basically CS Tager status, here he is mid-low I think, he still can get epic damage, he still has his J4C loops, Ashura does more damage and is more versatile and his corner rape stuff is BETTER than what he had in CS. He just loses midscreen damage options...but so does everyone other than Noel, thus that's not really a huge blow.

Watch this for some ideas about how good one can be with him: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_a_8yK3VSU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHrEIsr7I9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Hey, I'm a Bang main and I'm excited for the patch, don't be so easy to get down, that's against the spirit of using Bang.
> 
> 
> Bang will be WAY better here than in CT, there he was 3rd worst, basically CS Tager status, here he is mid-low I think, he still can get epic damage, he still has his J4C loops, Ashura does more damage and is more versatile and his corner rape stuff is BETTER than what he had in CS. He just loses midscreen damage options...but so does everyone other than Noel, thus that's not really a huge blow.
> ...



Well , of course i won't be giving up on bang . 

I'll still be using him along with hakumen , it just bugs me since i'll have to get used to his new combos ..but that's ok   just some minor annoyance in order for one to use a manly character such as bang .

But yeah he seems to have quite a few options available to him , which is always good , i'll look forward to seeing what more can he do once the patch comes out .


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I see it in actuality, that before the current patch coming, we have Litchi, Ragna, Bang being the Top tiers. Litchi is just complex to truly use and learn



Ragna hasn't been top three since like, the first month of CS1.

Litchi is number one number two is a toss up between Tao/Bang

Then it's like 

Arakune/Carl/Hazama are second tier

Hakumen/Lambda/Jin/Ragna

Noel/Rachel/Tager/Tsubaki


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Top should be Litchi Bang Valk and then high should be Tao Ara, Hazama, Hakumen, Carl, though yeah, that sort of thing, also Makoto should be higher than Noel but still low, and Mu is mid.



Though yeah, Rags isn't anywhere near top.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 18, 2011)

I played this shit for a bit online to get back into it for the CSII patch.

No one blocks still...


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 18, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I played this shit for a bit online to get back into it for the CSII patch.
> 
> No one blocks still...




Real men block with thier Face .


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> I played this shit for a bit online to get back into it for the CSII patch.
> 
> No one blocks still...



wtf you expect? lmfao


Dreikoo said:


> Top should be Litchi Bang Valk and then high should be Tao Ara, Hazama, Hakumen, Carl, though yeah, that sort of thing, also Makoto should be higher than Noel but still low, and Mu is mid.
> 
> 
> 
> Though yeah, Rags isn't anywhere near top.



It was a JP tier list, so console characters were weren't included.. 

For the sake of it, though. IMO Tao is better than Valk and equal to / maybe a tiny better than Bang, just because she is like 10% risk 90% reward.

And I'm pretty sure Makoto would be like A tier in CS1.


Golden Saga said:


> Real BB players block with 5A .


fixed


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2011)

What is GG accent Core plus for the Ps2? Do I have play others to understand the story? (if ti's got one,aynways) Is it more complicated than BB? Wanna try and get into it, but I dunno....gotta see what it costs first too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2011)

You could probably pick up AC+ for about 20 bucks.

It is and isn't more complicated than BB. GG has more freedom, you can choose the easy route and still win with fundamentals. Whereas BB you have to do the optimal shit because your characters only have one linear way of playing.

You don't have to play other people to understand the story, but, to have the most fun, you need competition, like any fighting game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2011)

If your going to look for a story, don't bother, GG is different from BB in that BB's story is a large focus of the game. GG is not about story and more about the fighting engine


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^^

Yeah that's true , blazblue is more story focused and it probably has the best storymode of every fighting game i played . 

It's the only fighting game where i bothered to play anything but multiplayer while knowing that nothing new will be unlocked , just to see how the story developes .


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> It's the only fighting game where i bothered to play anything but multiplayer while knowing that nothing new will be unlocked , just to see how the story developes .



Word. It was that good. I got pissed off when I thought Nu killed Ragna in CT and the end of CS when Saya showed up...OMFG EPIC NESS!! I want Blazblue 3 so bad right now!! As you can tell, a large amount of my love for Blazblue comes from the story.

Also, why is Challenge Mode in CS so fucking hard!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, why is Challenge Mode in CS so fucking hard!?



I second this opinion wholeheartedly. You have to have a very high talent level in order to pull these off.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^

it's hard because the cpus are obviously cheating , and Yeah  i can't wait for BB3 , i REALLY want Relius as a playable character , i'd so main him .


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> ^^^
> 
> *it's hard because the cpus are obviously cheating* , and Yeah  i can't wait for BB3 , i REALLY want Relius as a playable character , i'd so main him .


Nooo, thats Score Attack Mode, and yes the CPU is cheap as hell. I cannot even get past Bang.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nooo, thats Score Attack Mode, and yes the CPU is cheap as hell. I cannot even get past Bang.



Yeah , i got them mixed up....somehow .

For score attack mode  i made it as far as unlimited ragna or unlimited hazama...can't remember which , i do remember that i managed to beat unlimited hakumen and unlimited racheal though .


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I second this opinion wholeheartedly. You have to have a very high talent level in order to pull these off.



Some of them, I guess?

But if you play said character, you know the timings of their moves it shouldn't be hard. I finished Jin's challenges in like 30-45 minutes or something.. and that was the first day I got the game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Some of them, I guess?
> 
> But if you play said character, you know the timings of their moves it shouldn't be hard. I finished Jin's challenges in like 30-45 minutes or something.. and that was the first day I got the game.



But you was like a pro in GG so I heard, so you have the skill advantage.

I tend to be average or below average in most fighters I play.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 20, 2011)

I got 10 people into blazblue and arcana heart 3 now. and they are belgian.


now I am not alone forever anymore for my fighting games.

owning noobs with a character that I know jackshit about.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Some of them, I guess?
> 
> But if you play said character, you know the timings of their moves it shouldn't be hard. I finished Jin's challenges in like 30-45 minutes or something.. and that was the first day I got the game.


It took you that long?


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 21, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Yeah that's true , blazblue is more story focused and it probably has the best storymode of every fighting game i played .
> 
> It's the only fighting game where i bothered to play anything but multiplayer while knowing that nothing new will be unlocked , just to see how the story developes .



I agree but the new MK is decent


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> LOOOOL who the fuck told you that shit. Competent, yes, pro.. hell naw.



Eh, you seem to know your way around anime fighters well, and you whooped my ass in Arcana bad. Also, you always talk about GG hardcore, so I figured you was some expert of the anime fighters. GG seemed a bit hard to play when I played AC Plus on my PS2. But maybe I probably picked some high execution character or something.

Also, I see your name mentioned on SRK a bit (it was positive mentionings ).

So it was just a guess.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Funny story, I chose blazblue over Tekken.  but yeah, BB is known for those spacings.. I always miss the timing for Litchi's dash in one of the challenges. Pisses me off D<


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Funny story, *I chose blazblue over Tekken*.  but yeah, BB is known for those spacings.. I always miss the timing for Litchi's dash in one of the challenges. Pisses me off D<



I have both.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, you seem to know your way around anime fighters well, and you whooped my ass in Arcana bad. Also, you always talk about GG hardcore, so I figured you was some expert of the anime fighters. GG seemed a bit hard to play when I played AC Plus on my PS2. But maybe I probably picked some high execution character or something.
> 
> Also, I see your name mentioned on SRK a bit (it was positive mentionings ).
> 
> So it was just a guess.



Yeah, I mean, I'm not saying I'm lolbad. But, I go like 2-2 in tournament usually.. (I went 0-2 at SBR, but, the brackets at SBR were nothing but killers).


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have both.



It's funny cause I had Tekken at one point, as well as SC4, and I got rid ofthwm all cept blazblue


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, I mean, I'm not saying I'm lolbad. But, I go like 2-2 in tournament usually.. (I went 0-2 at SBR, but, the brackets at SBR were nothing but killers).



Ah. I wish I could go to tourneys sometimes, but I'm not good enough at all.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I'm gonna switch mains in CS2. I'm getting kinda bored with Mu at the moment. It's either gonna be Carl or Hakuman, I really want to be good with Carl but he's so difficult to play.

Who'd you main in GG BBQ?


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Who'd you main in GG BBQ?



I bet he used Ino. 

I'm going to buy GG again too, as the PS2 copy I have is a bit rubbish.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

I personally was trying to main millia but I think I was having difficultys with her. Haven't played in a while though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bet he used Ino.



Oh hell naw. High execution low tier character?! fuck no.

I play Axl, low execution mid tier character :3


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Oh hell naw. *High execution low tier character*?! fuck no.
> 
> I play Axl, low execution mid tier character :3



Ah...that explains why my time with GG was hard. Ino was the character I used the most personally.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a date yet on CS 2?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

deathofevangelion said:


> Is there a date yet on CS 2?



Was supposed to come out tommorow.

Not...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 24, 2011)

Endless gay combos = this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2011)

JP xbl: 5/10
JP psn: 5/12

US: ???



"Shion" said:


> Endless gay combos = this game.



I'm not a big big fan of this game, but, if you think the combos are "endless" you're just a scrub who doesn't know how to tech.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to main Rachel. I'm getting tired of playing Noel and Tsubaki.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 25, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Endless gay combos = this game.



I think you have this thread confused with the marvel vs capcom 3 one .


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Oh hell naw. High execution low tier character?! fuck no.
> 
> I play Axl, low execution mid tier character :3


What, no buri-chan? i r dissapoint


bbq sauce said:


> I'm not a big big fan of this game, but, if you think the combos are "endless" you're just a scrub who doesn't know how to tech.



That guy's a scrub regardless, actually.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Any reason Jin wants to kil Ragna so much? Another revenge thing? Haven't gotten my hands on CT yet so...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Any reason Jin wants to kil Ragna so much? Another revenge thing? Haven't gotten my hands on CT yet so...



He's Yandere.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> He's Yandere.



He just wants to kill his brother. Whats so Yandere about that?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Yandere? Derp....

I did watch some of Ragan's CT story so I know a bit of it, but it's still confusing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Jin was adopted by the Kisaragi family while Ragna was raised by Rachel and Jubei? Why does Ragna have two dif colored eyes, anyway? Is it the Azure?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Yandere? Derp....
> 
> I did watch some of Ragan's CT story so I know a bit of it, but it's still confusing.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ragna wasn't raised by Juubei, just trained, he was quite old when the fire in the church happened, he isn't actually Jin's brother, they all lived in an orphanage. He was just older so he took care of him and Saya...oh and Rachel just bit him, having to look after him would drive her mad lol.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bit him? WTF? Blazblue your story is great but confusing and ARGH!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bit him? WTF? Blazblue your story is great but confusing and ARGH!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, you didn't play the first part yet, what the hell did you expect? It's obviously not going to make sense >_>. There's a metric ton of stuff that CS expects you to have memorized by beating CT 100% in it's presentation of it's story.


In that fire Ragna lost his arm by Jin, who was possessed by Terumi (the soul inside Hazama's manufactured body) at the time, he was there bleeding and about to die so to save his life Rachel bit him and gave him the blazblue in place for his lost arm, he's the only person she has ever bitten btw, so there's a twisted depiction of virginity and all that in the mix.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Pretty much what she said. Theres also alot going on behind the scenes, and people who are being played, trolled, toyed, and the like: the story is hilarious to me. and epic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Meh...YT sucks. I'm gonna have to get CT myself. I did find a PSP CT for 17.99 but is it the same as the 360 one just w/o the soundtrack? That's the only one I can find for 360.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Meh...YT sucks. I'm gonna have to get CT myself. I did find a PSP CT for 17.99 but is it the same as the 360 one just w/o the soundtrack? That's the only one I can find for 360.



Get it for the 360.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

I know but its like 60 new w/ the Cd and i just want a cheap used one


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I know but its like 60 new w/ the Cd and i just want a cheap used one



do you realize thats CT with the music, and with basic combo's for every characters? and fights between the group that made the game? and that its limited edition? and that it usually costs 50 when it came out? buy it  

I waited until I got my first paycheck from my first job to get it. completely worth it 

plus one used for 360 is about 20ish


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Exactly. I'd rather get the used one then I can save for something else.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

alright xD


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Anyone beat Score attack on CS yet? 

I reached to Hakumen but I kinda messed myself up on the second round thinking it was the first. I was so pissed I quit the game for awhile.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

No. I can beat Bang with Ragan though...

argh, watched Jin's, Noel's, Rachel's and part of the true end I get some of it. But where does the chruch sene take place in Rachel alt ending or somehting?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

You playing CS or CT?

 Somewhere around the middle or end CT true ending it goes into Ragna's past about the church.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Watchign it on YT. trying to finish true end though i did see Ragna's end. mind you only the clear endings for all the chars.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Anyone beat Score attack on CS yet?
> 
> I reached to Hakumen but I kinda messed myself up on the second round thinking it was the first. I was so pissed I quit the game for awhile.



Yet...as in in the last 9 months? lol


Score attack is just dumb AI, it's super easy to beat, just don't do punishable things and don't drop stuff. 

I've beaten it so far with Bang Ragna Rachel Jin and Tager , I don't use the rest of them enough or their unlimiteds simply aren't worth the time (like Tsubaki's for one) so I've not bothered yet. Oh and Valk and Makoto came with their unlimited forms unlocked.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Need to practice more. been doing vs on hard mode...mainly w/ Ragan snice I might use him online...

Did everybody's story except for Litchi and Arakiune in CS. What's hte patch for anywaus? Is it just a fix for like the fightning aspects or a whole new game like tyhe 3DS ver?

Also, I do have info on the 3DS one thanks to Nintendo Power but I need to get my scanner to work.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Yet...as in in the last 9 months? lol
> 
> 
> Score attack is just dumb AI, it's super easy to beat, just don't do punishable things and don't drop stuff.
> ...



You can use unlimited forms in Score Attack how!? I use Noel and Tsubaki but I'm not no expert player with any of them.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> You can use unlimited forms in Score Attack how!? I use Noel and Tsubaki but I'm not no expert player with any of them.



No, the point of playing score attack is to unlock the unlimited forms. You unlock the unlimited form of the char you use to beat it.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> No, the point of playing score attack is to unlock the unlimited forms. You unlock the unlimited form of the char you use to beat it.



I already have them. I'm just going for the trophy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Still kinda ocnfused on the whole Hakumen hting,m but hopefully they'll explain it in his story arc in CT if i can find the damn vid...

so the real Bloodedge is dead in CS? Or was Jubei talking about someone else? I thought he meant Bloddedge died in order for them to have that one year where humans leanred ars?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

Yes and no, I don't wanna spoiler it lol.



Raven Rider said:


> I already have them. I'm just going for the trophy.



You bought them? Noob! 


How does it feel, paying for something you can unlock in-game?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

I had no choice, I wanted them without having to do Score Attack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2011)

But if you do it by beating score attack then it leaves so much satisfaction.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 1, 2011)

Exactly. Which is why I'm trying to train Ragna. He's like the only one I use, besides Noel. and sometimes Jin. I don't get Hakumen or Rachel...ugh...


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

I can still do Score Attack later. Like I am now . I beat score attack in the first after agonizing tries with Noel. Its just I have to be in the mood to do it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

The point of score attack is to give meaning to the unlimiteds, if you beat it now you don't gain anything. It's really not that bad anyways, if you can't beat it any half decent human foe who doesn't do stupid AI stuff would smoke you.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Umm the point is for the trophy to me I don't really care about the unlimited forms cause I never use them anyway. Its just my friends like to use them online and I have to choose normal ones, I can still win with normal but some of my friends. O.O


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2011)

The trophy doesn't do anything though, the unlimiteds are both bragging rights (which is about the most you can get out of a trophy) and something fun to use which you don't need to pay for.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

The trophy doesn't do anything. I beg to differ.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> No, the point of playing score attack is to unlock the unlimited forms. You unlock the unlimited form of the char you use to beat it.



Meh, I don't play with EX characters, but, if I had the option of paying 2 bucks vs wasting my time fighting CPUs, I'll pay the 2 bucks.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Meh, I don't play with EX characters, but, if I had the option of paying 2 bucks vs wasting my time fighting CPUs, I'll pay the 2 bucks.



I did it to warm up my execution and stuff...and back then everyone sucked just enough so that you got a semi-decent challenge off of it too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2011)

Cs's story was still awesome though. Wanna finish Litchi and Arakune to get the achievment 

Best tracks ever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 3, 2011)

I always cry whenever I have to do carl's or arakune's story.

I suck so fucking hard with them.


and oh god I forgot hazama. I cant use him for shit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, lol Carl. Urgh...never good with the puppet users, it seems.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 5, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING HAZAMA! Well his U. form with Noel in Arcade is fucking unbelievable...it's just bullshit. Now I'm just trying to find her cheapest combo to win been doing Drives and the C thing where she throws her guns. ARGGH~~~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> MOTHERFUCKING HAZAMA! Well his U. form with Noel in Arcade is fucking unbelievable...it's just bullshit. Now I'm just trying to find her cheapest combo to win been doing Drives and the C thing where she throws her guns. ARGGH~~~



For some basic easy stuff do 5D>6A>6C>6D>623D>66>6C(first hit)>(forward)SJD>6D>6B>236D. Should do in the vicinity of 3.5k and over 4k if you add in fenrir at the end.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 6, 2011)

LOL I just Chain Revolver and try to add in that faraway blast attack thing so he goes flying...then I dahs and rinse repeat. He is so fucking cheap though...I mean COME ON! Maybe i have the difficulty set  too high..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, those moves I listed are mostly chain revolver-related.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, but Noel seems kinda weak compared to Jin and Rags, my other two faves. Anyone know how to get Nu's color scheme for V-11? I can't find it lol, so is it a DLC?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Yeah, but Noel seems kinda weak compared to Jin and Rags, my other two faves. Anyone know how to get Nu's color scheme for V-11? I can't find it lol, so is it a DLC?



Not really, her average combos from the good starters are more efficient and damaging than the ones Jin and Ragna do. Just not quite as easy as Ragna's or quite as short as Jin's.


She can get over 5k from 3C if you do the haida loop...for no meter mind you. Ragna can't really get much more than 4.7k meterless...unless you're already in blood kain which means you did spend meter after all lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 8, 2011)

Wtf are you talking about.

Who gets hit by raw 3C? Ever.

Also, Jin's "good" starters can get over 6K for 50% and like 4.5-5K range for no meter or for 25% 

Also both Jin and Ragna are better at hitting people with out taking huge risks.. So he average damage is shitty. Her dice throw/gimmicky damage is high though, I guess.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Wtf are you talking about.
> 
> Who gets hit by raw 3C? Ever.
> 
> ...



I don't use Noel a lot but I figure 3C is an ideal punish for bad DPs or dropped stuff.


He's playing the AI anyways, he really should be able to hit with anything and safely enough too. It's not like he's playing people who know how to IB anything. Jin's combos from a fatal starter do like 4.4k meterless but you should get enough meter in them for more stuff and still be well efficient, all I was saying is that Noel is a bit better in that regard, not overall as a character. It's the same with Tager, at noob level he's SS tier.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 9, 2011)

im so awful at CS its sad lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2011)

hooray CSII patch and platinum out on 360 in europe


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

I'm really curious:

How's the BlazBlue competitive scene; how does BlazBlue do as a competitive fighting game?


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

BB gets decent numbers.

Outside of the top few players in the U.S, though, the level of play is pretty low.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> BB gets decent numbers.
> 
> Outside of the top few players in the U.S, though, the level of play is pretty low.



I see..

And who are said top players? (And what exactly makes them top players?)


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

On the East - umm Zidane, Lord Knight, and there's a pretty good Makoto player from NY whose name I forgot.. I really only know my immediate areas players since I don't really follow the BB scene that much.

Zong 1 from Cali is also really good, and I think Washingto state has some strong players, too.

What makes them top players? They win consistently/place high consistently.. lol


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> On the East - umm Zidane, Lord Knight, and there's a pretty good Makoto player from NY whose name I forgot.. I really only know my immediate areas players since I don't really follow the BB scene that much.
> 
> Zong 1 from Cali is also really good, and I think Washingto state has some strong players, too.
> 
> What makes them top players? They win consistently/place high consistently.. lol



Alright, thanks for the info.

And I meant to ask what skills they posess which other's dont =P


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright, thanks for the info.
> 
> And I meant to ask what skills they posess which other's dont =P



they have no life.


that is all 

and omg platinum is so nice to use.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they have no life.
> 
> 
> that is all



lol. alright.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they have no life.



lol ok..

so, if you have to have no life to be good, how busy must one be to as bad as you?


----------



## Ishamael (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvLVbtnqf9A&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Stay free Arcsys. 

This needs to get to PS3 already, I need to get into training mode with CS2 Carl.

Even when CS was played in both Japan and America, Japan was far better. The gap is even wider know since the Japanese are pretty much the only ones who have played CS2 regularly since its release.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol ok..
> 
> so, if you have to have no life to be good, how busy must one be to as bad as you?



oy that was a low blow 

And yes I am a very busy person.

and yes I suck. who the fuck cares.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2011)

A life is what you do when you're alive, nothing more. Our modern thoughts of only a certain level of socialism and beyond constituting living are wholly ludicrous and insulting upon such basis is also that. Some people are just less social by nature. Some are introverted, there's actual personality types like that. Uncommon doesn't mean bad or not normal, in fact, having someone with enough devotion to something to resist peer pressure knowing that others not like him certainly are to not understand is pretty damn remarkable.


Oh and those people are always busy too, to them gaming is equally as major as careers or family is to others, they undertake it with comparable devotion and seriousness...in fact...much higher than those of a lot of social people with families who drink or cheat or w/e. (you know, people who have lives)


----------



## bbq sauce (May 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oy that was a low blow
> 
> And yes I am a very busy person.
> 
> and yes I suck. who the fuck cares.



I was kind of a dick about it, but, I hate when people say you have no life because you're good at a video game.

I'm friends with a couple of the EC's best, and it's not like they just sit in training mode all day, or are some secret society constantly practicing together.

The best players are the smartest players, they don't spend THAT much more time with the games than you or I, they just optimize the time they spend on it.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 11, 2011)

I wish I had the time to spend like that. I like watching the good players just not being destroyed by them lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2011)

I was mostly joking about the whole "no life" thing. didn't expect it to explode like this.


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> On the East - umm Zidane, Lord Knight, and there's a pretty good Makoto player from NY whose name I forgot..



It's OmniSScythe your thinking of.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> It's OmniSScythe your thinking of.



I actually almost perfected that dude the one time we played. He still won the match but it was close and that one round he couldn't do crap lol. I suppose now with Makoto being top tier I'll have a tougher time doing that again but if it truly was who you're speaking about (we had a green connection so he probably indeed was in NY as I have good connections with NY folks) then I'm glad to have a confirmation of my skills lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

It is hard training with platinum. her cuteness is such a distraction.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2011)

Patch is up for JP version holders.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

wasnt it up earlier? would be weird for european/american BB to be patched before japan.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wasnt it up earlier? would be weird for european/american BB to be patched before japan.



I'm talking for PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2011)

ooooh. oh yeah the patching system is still online.

playing CS on PSP

wtf is up with the announcer


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2011)

You know what, I'm liking Bang...so many times I had to drop damage to keep someone in the corner...well NOT ANY MOREEEEE!


----------



## LayZ (May 13, 2011)

I'm getting back into this game.  Still trying to adjust to the changes and dispose of my CS1 habits.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I'm getting back into this game.  Still trying to adjust to the changes and dispose of my CS1 habits.



Learn to barrier in the air first, bitch!


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2011)

That should have been known since the first one lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That should have been known since the first one lol



Technically yeah but now with 3 times the air unblockable stuff they're really pushing it. Maybe next game they'll remove half of them it but people will have learned it so they'll still do it.


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2011)

I bought BlazBlue: Continuum Shift (limited edition) for a surprisingly awesome price today.

I havent played it yet, (And I probably wont be able to play it 'till monday -_-) but the artbook and the art 'cards' are awesome.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 13, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe next game they'll remove half of them



Oh, god, please no..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2011)

So apparently Noel is going to guest star on an Srpg for psp made by the makers on super robot taisen...as well as Dizzy, Shiranui Mai, Ivy from Soul calibur and a bunch more ladies....and the game is a Queen's Blade spinoff....just reading all this sounds completely crazy...and yet it's true >_>.


----------



## Kaitou (May 14, 2011)

PSN needs to be back soon. /pek I need to get Dat Platinum.

And @Dreiko, AWESOME!!


----------



## MrCinos (May 15, 2011)

Guess what character design did she reminded me of 

And her alias is Hero of Justice to boot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2011)

^What game is that from? Makes me want to play it....


----------



## MrCinos (May 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ^What game is that from? Makes me want to play it....


That's from recently released (in english) visual lovel, .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2011)

LOL

FemmeHakumen.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> LOL
> 
> FemmeHakumen.



...Fakumen...?


----------



## Wu Fei (May 15, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> ...Fakumen...?



.... pause.

EDIT: wait...thats an actual character. they should be ashamed...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2011)

Seriously? It was a joke...:?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still can't find the story scene where Ragna gets bitten by Rachel. Nor where it implies Jin was possesed by Terumi. Ragna's hair was blonde in he beginning right, like Jin? But it turned to silver cause of trauma? So is he like-half vamp now?

If so that HP drainage when he Dirves is from his Azure and not effects of Rachel biting him right? Just wanted to check


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2011)

I just played Continuum shift for the first time, and I do like it, but I suck offc.

I dont get the combos going on in youtube videos at all 

But whats all this about continuum shift 2? 
Will it come to/is it available in Europe, too?

/noob


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 15, 2011)

I swore it was JPN only so far. Haven't seen it on XBLA either. Bastards....


----------



## MrCinos (May 16, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> .... pause.
> 
> EDIT: wait...thats an actual character. they should be ashamed...



Who should be ashamed? I think it's either coincidence or just a homage to that character from Blazblue developers' side.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 16, 2011)

Did Akyss make it? I know they did 999 for DS....but I dunno if they do the VN genre.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Who should be ashamed? I think it's either coincidence or just a homage to that character from Blazblue developers' side.



Probably just a shoutout.

They do that a lot in JP games.. like how the majority of fighting games now have color patterns to resemble anime characters/other fighting game characters.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Stop trolling

><

No, you cannot patch the disc from a friend's house. You could get the patch AT his house, and play CS on his Xbox, but, when you take it home it won't be CS2 on your Xbox.



Also try that stuff, or just be a man and run an ethernet cord across the house


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> not stupid at all.
> 
> The patch actually uses the systems inherant disc writer and when u insert the disc it adds a layer of info to enhance the game experience in some form or fashion.
> 
> ...



I believed you at first, but now it seems that you are merely playing with my noobness.

Well played, though.



bbq sauce said:


> Stop trolling
> 
> ><
> 
> ...



Thank you.

And yes, that's an option too, offcourse =P

Also, I was actually thinking of taking my xbox 360 to our local game store to ask them to hook it up with a wifi adapter and let me patch it on the spot 

But I'll look into that guide you provided.
Thanks again.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 17, 2011)

so i updated the game and started playing with Hazama.....I get into a match...I land 3C.....I go into scoop....I say fuck me.

like....wow. lol. its a whole new ballgame with these combos and means of dishing damage.

and am i tripping or did they totally extend the recovery time after throws...


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

Has the netcode improved as they said it would?

I dl'ed the patch then I lent my friend a copy to run a tourney with the next day, so I've not gotten to netplay.. I wanna be a PSR monster, but, I would rather not play if I can't block easy shit like Noel's 6B due to input lag. ><


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 17, 2011)

I actually don't like the whole picking a character before searching for a game.

means I had to go back everytime to pick somebody else. sure arcana heart 3 is the same but meh.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually don't like the whole picking a character before searching for a game.
> 
> means I had to go back everytime to pick somebody else. sure arcana heart 3 is the same but meh.



Eh, I always know who I feel like using lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I actually don't like the whole picking a character before searching for a game.
> 
> means I had to go back everytime to pick somebody else. sure arcana heart 3 is the same but meh.



I generally only play 2-3 characters and generally focus on one at time, so it's no big deal.

But, is the actual netcode improved? Do you notice any improvment in the connectio connections? CT netcode was good, CS netcode was trash. I couldn't block Ragna's slow ass obvious ass overhead online. So much rage fuel.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Has the netcode improved as they said it would?
> 
> I dl'ed the patch then I lent my friend a copy to run a tourney with the next day, so I've not gotten to netplay.. I wanna be a PSR monster, but, I would rather not play if I can't block easy shit like Noel's 6B due to input lag. ><



 Feels worse to me


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

lawl

Company's need to stop boasting about shit like that.. every time someone claims to have 'improved' their netcode, it usually sucks. Like when S Kil said MvC3 would have a "seemless netcode" that could play internationally with out lag.. then the game drops and I can't play people in my same town cause the lag is so bad.

Guess I have to get my net warrior on with Arcana. Better game anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2011)

Actually, the connection is definitely better. It feels different too. It's almost like in CT, while CS had this more smooth feeling while your buttons didn't correspond to what you saw. Here it's bot smoother and what you press is what you see.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

CS felt sometimes like I was moving in water. D:

If the netcode is more like CT, that's what's up.. Guess I gotta get my copy back so I can take on the internet~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2011)

lol sometimes it still takes like....15 minutes for a match up or sometimes it NEVER finds a match up its like.


searching


searching


searching

closes window and retry

searching.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2011)

You're in europe and on 360 aren't you?

Those 2 things aren't conducive to finding a match for a fighting game online lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2011)

yes make fun of my non-americaness.

meh CS on PS3 was the same yo.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> You're in europe and on 360 aren't you?
> 
> Those 2 things aren't conducive to finding a match for a fighting game online lol.



There's a lot of BB players on 360 though.

As for Europe, I donno how much love fightans get over there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2011)

I think the UK has alot of fighting game fans since they actually have decent arcades while they don't exist here.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

UK and France should have a lot of BB players, I'd think.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2011)

judging from the amount of people coming to zen united sponsored tournaments I am pretty sure the UK has alot. 

just hope that they do one in july. then I actually have the time to come to london.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2011)

No, no, you misunderstood me. The 360 version of the game is region-limited so europeans can on play other europeans and US people can only play other US people, therefore since BB isn't that big in Europe to begin with and the 360 version is the least spread of the two you have the single worst configuration for finding games online other than possibly Australia.


I know that for US xbox a lot of the pros play on it, it's also the same in Japan for SF pros, since in Japan the 360 is basically only something hardcore gamers and otaku get .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 18, 2011)

um I can play americans perfectly fine mate.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> judging from the amount of people coming to zen united sponsored tournaments I am pretty sure the UK has alot.
> 
> just hope that they do one in july. then I actually have the time to come to london.


If you have time in August you could go to Super VS Battle instead. It doesn't matter if you get blown up.

Fill out those groups so I can go longer without having to play a match-up I hate.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2011)

Hah, the new messages when in a player room are awesome.

My favorites are " *lick* *lick* " and "Anyways, lets go play some Arcana". XD


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

My menus are in JP 

D:


I may pick up a US copy, it would make getting the characters a lil easier.. Though, I don't plan on playing any of them. ><


----------



## bbq sauce (May 21, 2011)

Gonna finally get off my ass and train my Tao tonight.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I may pick up a US copy, it would make getting the characters a lil easier.. Though, I don't plan on playing any of them. ><


The US copy is cheap as shit dude.



bbq sauce said:


> Gonna finally get off my ass and train my Tao tonight.



You play Blazblue? I thought you said you didn't like it?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> My menus are in JP
> 
> D:
> 
> ...



So is mine...oh wait...you're moonrunically deprived, aren't ya, poor thing.


(and I somehow get the vibe that Plat would be right up your alley lol)



Btw, I may be getting AH3 when PSN recovers, out of their designs that purple demon girl or that Chinese stereotype/robot girl seemed the most interesting, any insight on how they play? I main Bang and sub Valk, if they're anything like those it would rock.


----------



## lchigo Kurosaki (May 22, 2011)

Whoa, I had no idea a BlazeBlue thread would be here. Does anybody play for Playstation? I would very much enjoy playing against someone from here. I main Ragna the Bloodedge.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2011)

Yup, most of us skilled folks are on ps3, are you ready to face manly terror and DBZ theme songs? Are you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2011)

ofcourse only the pros play it on PS3

that is why I play the PS3


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

I play Blazblue but I'm as free as it gets on there.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> You play Blazblue? I thought you said you didn't like it?



I have not been a big fan of CT or CS1, but, I give every iteration a try.


Dreikoo said:


> So is mine...oh wait...you're moonrunically deprived, aren't ya, poor thing.
> 
> 
> (and I somehow get the vibe that Plat would be right up your alley lol)
> ...


Purple demon girl? I guess you mean Lilica? She's weird, I can't compare her to many other characters in other games, her game is mostly air movement(like many AH3 characters), and most of her combos are rekka cancels I believe.

Mei Fang is pretty straight forward, except, she doesn't have many moves that chain. Her pressure and combos on the ground are mostly based on links.

If you want a CS1 Bang type character, pick Akane.



Dreikoo said:


> Yup, most of us skilled folks are on ps3, are you ready to face manly terror and DBZ theme songs? Are you?


Actually most US top players play on XBL


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> If you want a CS1 Bang type character, pick *Akane*.



I hate that bitch.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, Lilica was her, I watched a game and it was surprising how far the camera pans out and how floaty and air-dashy the game was, it's so very anime like. Not sure on the mechanics and whatnot...but she got her ass handed to her by what seemed as a demonic nun.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hate that bitch.



how dare you diss my main 

how can you hate such a cute girl


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2011)

What is she? A raccoon-girl? That's awesome


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how dare you diss my main
> 
> how can you hate such a cute girl



Heart and Kira got her beat on the cuteness. I look at them two and I go "DAWWWWW! CUUUTE!"


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

Noel is teh cutest


----------



## bbq sauce (May 23, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> What is she? A raccoon-girl? That's awesome



Dog, I believe.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2011)

That works too...and would explain the lack of a tail...she's one of those short-tail breeds...maybe a boxer. I used to have a boxer actually...I suppose it is fate...if I actually end up getting AH3 this puppy will be mine. (pun intended!)


----------



## bbq sauce (May 23, 2011)

I don't think they put that much thought into it. She's just a girl with dog ears.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Noel is teh cutest



Best thing you ever said.

She really is, thats why I main her. Also her English VA adds to her cuteness (heresy I know, whatever).


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 23, 2011)

+1 for Noel


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Best thing you ever said.
> 
> She really is, thats why I main her. Also her English VA adds to her cuteness (heresy I know, whatever).



Eh, I don't know about that, hearing the actual Japanese Noel means you also hear her in the songs she sings, you know them as though actually Noel sings them and not just some voice actor...and with things like Stardust Memory you can't really combat the cuteness.

Also, in English they don't have the "stupid is the one who calls people stupid" line, which is one of the cutest battle lines ever spouted .


----------



## bbq sauce (May 23, 2011)

you are all moe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Rachel is the cutest.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> you are all moe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I don't yet play AH3 and my main is Bang (and my sub is Valk) so meh, I don't really think so. I'm just an anime fan with the inherent appreciation for cuteness that that entails.


----------



## Esura (May 23, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Eh, I don't know about that, hearing the actual Japanese Noel means you also hear her in the songs she sings, you know them as though actually Noel sings them and not just some voice actor...and with things like Stardust Memory you can't really combat the cuteness.
> 
> Also, in English they don't have the "stupid is the one who calls people stupid" line, which is one of the cutest battle lines ever spouted .


Well, its pointless to put it in JPN as I don't understand or speak it, so that line would slip right past me.

So I don't bother switching to JPN VAs....such a useless option....


bbq sauce said:


> you are all moe ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Says the man with the Scharlachrot avatar. 

We all like cute shit in some way. Ironically, I used to make fun of people who watched moe anime until I played Blazblue CT and imported AH3...it brought that inner moe-tard out of me.


----------



## Chemistry (May 23, 2011)

Jin looking so good now. Almost like CS never happened!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Noel is teh cutest



platinum is cuter than noel 



Esura said:


> Heart and Kira got her beat on the cuteness. I look at them two and I go "DAWWWWW! CUUUTE!"



pfff heart. never understood why people love her so much.

kira, why would you find that psycho bitch cute 

nazuna is cute too


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> Jin looking so good now. Almost like CS never happened!



It's not like he was bad in CS, just not a top character.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2011)

Jin can mash 2A and win, all he has to do is mash 2A for oki and DP whenever you do anything, then jump back and mash 2A into some easy to pick up 2k perfect oki combo, and then with one mistake he pins you in the corner and can spend his entire meter to mix you up with no care, since even if you get out he can still mash 2A and get more meter by delaying the match.

I basically need to play kamikaze Bang and hope for the best against Jins who know how to play but that I don't mind, I mind the noobs who only know how to mash A and still give me a challenge that shouldn't exist.


----------



## MrCinos (May 24, 2011)

Too bad BB: CS II hadn't been leaked on a PC as it was the case with BB: CS so I have to play inferior version of Tager... who is still leagues above CT-version though and who is still more than enough to own all of my friends 

Well, here's hoping that the next BB will be leaked. It was annoying enough with Guilty Gear when I had to play #reload for many years while Slash/AC/AC+ was already out on consoles.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

tager users are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

:ho


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Jin can mash 2A and win, all he has to do is mash 2A for oki and DP whenever you do anything, then jump back and mash 2A into some easy to pick up 2k perfect oki combo, and then with one mistake he pins you in the corner and can spend his entire meter to mix you up with no care, since even if you get out he can still mash 2A and get more meter by delaying the match.
> 
> I basically need to play kamikaze Bang and hope for the best against Jins who know how to play but that I don't mind, I mind the noobs who only know how to mash A and still give me a challenge that shouldn't exist.



Everyone mashes 2A, this is blazblue. Jin's isn't even that great. He's a top char, but, not because of his 2A or DP. Newb Jins be shouldn't any harder than CS1 newb Jin. Most of his buffs really only apply to people who know how to play right.

I might have to go back to Jin if he's the new hate char.. since I generally already know how to play him. Learning Tao is more work than I expected. D:


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Everyone mashes 2A, this is blazblue. Jin's isn't even that great. He's a top char, but, not because of his 2A or DP. Newb Jins be shouldn't any harder than CS1 newb Jin. Most of his buffs really only apply to people who know how to play right.
> 
> I might have to go back to Jin if he's the new hate char.. since I generally already know how to play him. Learning Tao is more work than I expected. D:



Most chars can't hitconfirm anything worthwhile off of 2A anywhere on the screen for no meter, that's the issue. Jin can do 2A 5b 5C Sekkajin 2D 6C 214C for perfect oki and good meterless damage anywhere on the screen...and even if you mash 2A a lot it won't prorate it to the point of not comboing anymore. Even in CS with Bang being top tier, if I used 2 2As in any combo I got crap for damage and it prorated like hell...and you couldn't gatling them infinitely, you can only do it twice.

 The DP also has a crazy amount of combo-ability after it, he gets more for a free DP than Bang gets from his distiortion one even if the distortion is a counter and I do a rapid cancel combo after it lol.

As for noobs, I don't mean totally amateur folks, I mean people who I can tell by the way they're playing that they're way worse than me and should be a piece of cake. (and in fact ARE, when not using Jin, I've had numerous such instances...maybe the matchup is like 8-2...I dunno lol)


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2011)

I think you just don't approach it right. I was blowing up Scrubby Jin's with day 1 Tao.

If you're afraid of his DP on wake up, just do 5A as your meaty. His DP is 20f start up and your 5A is 18f total, from start up through recovery. If he doesn't DP he'll just be hit by/block 5A, if he DPs, you'll be recovered and have 40 frames to do whatever to him.

If they're just mashing mindlessly, just play better neutral game than they do, rather than going for mix ups.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2011)

Tao is fun though, she flies everywhere. I remember i was fighting a Tao and was like WTF? as they flew all over and I could not hit them. Bastard spammed low kick on me so I ended up losing and she had like....so much HP left that you couldn't see it in the bar


----------



## Wu Fei (May 24, 2011)

my friend was mad at what they did to Tao. I don't know much about her except she had taunt gimmicks. He said he couldnt do them anymore and he couldnt combo off back throws anymore.

Platinum does stupid damage. 

my friends work and shit. They say fuck version 3. too much time to learn the character changes.


----------



## Chemistry (May 24, 2011)

If they're mashing 2a, you should thank them for all the meter you should be building by "just defending" it.


----------



## Esura (May 24, 2011)

Anyone know of any decent simple BnBs for Noel?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 25, 2011)

interesting. arc got the guilty gear rights back from sammy/sega according to an article by a gaming website here. or this could be old news but whatever.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2011)

Jin's 2A is so scary compared to Makoto 2A  

I don't know why you're losing to 2A but it sounds like you think blocking 2A is a bad thing - it isn't. If you don't have momentum, you have to block. That'll let you get your chance to escape pressure. Worry about Jin's crossups and other advantages instead of 2A.

DPs kind of can't be godlike by definition since blocking blows them the fuck up. Great DPs like ID and Jayoku give less reward now. Jin's fully invuln DP needs meter to perform too.

Taokaka lost taunt loop but it makes sense since CS II is supposed to be all about corner damage and taunt loop was like meterless 4-5k mid screen if you got your taunt loop starter.

Noel BnBs are covered on Dustloop here (including simple ones):


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2011)

Tao still has high meterless damage midscreen though, well, for CS2 standards, with j8D~A loop.

And I think she can still combo from back throw.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's ok since Tao's mobility means that being in midscreen isn't bad, so they gave her midscreen damage by CS2 standards like you said.

Just not taunt loop levels, that'd be insane in CS2


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2011)

You can pick up a combo from the back throw with 5B I think.

As for 2A, I don't mind blocking it, I mind it beating my guard points, my JC, my J4C and my 5A by nothing more than skill-less mashing, I don't actually LOSE to it, God forbid lol, I'm just annoyed by it. 


Here's what I mean, I yesterday decided to see how much PSR I could get with Ragna (who had like 12) in 15 games (turns out, 162 ) so anyways, I got matched with quite a few Jins and simply having a DP instantly neutralized my feelings of annoyance off of 2A...you mash 2A? I DP you on reaction and you GET HIT! That's what's supposed to happen when you react to some stupid thing your foe mashes out lol, you shouldn't get mashed out of your god damn punish lol.

Funnily enough when I started getting more PSR I fought some high level folks and this one Mu I somehow comboed for over 5k off of 2C fatal without BK....Ragna may not be as stupid mid-screen but his corner stuff is damn scary lol. Carnage Scissors does like 1000 minimum damage I think....and 1500 from devoured by darkness.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2011)

It's a jab, it's supposed to stuff everything if both of you are at neutral. Space yourself so that it doesn't stuff everything you do or like throw some Dnails from range.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2011)

> As for 2A, I don't mind blocking it, I mind it beating my guard points, my JC, my J4C and my 5A by nothing more than skill-less mashing, I don't actually LOSE to it, God forbid lol, I'm just annoyed by it.



You shouldn't guard point 2A lol.. A few 2As on GP and into 2B will blow that shit up.

And Jin's 2A is actually a legit anti air for a lot of the cast.

All I'm saying is if it annoys you just have to play different, it's not that different than anyone mashing. You have to change how you play. You can't out-think players who don't think at all. So you just gotta beat them with the level 1 basic shit. It is boring but, that's just how it is.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2011)

I mainly guard point to get out of the corner, 6D on wakeup then C teleport is safe enough, but yeah, I adjust and I win but it's still annoying lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2011)

I hear you dude. It's one of my beefs with BB, moreso, the BB community. They don't think and they just do silly shit.. So I end up winning just like, catching them out of rolls and simple meaty to CH them out of mashing and go into my bnb.

I have no fun when people play lik that. I want actually play, not just auto pilot.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2011)

Not everyone is like that, you just need to friend the good ones and play them. The auto-pilot folks always get fed up with being astraled (or it's my sexy abs that make them question their manhood) so they don't stay for long.


I love what CS2 gave me, CH-JD>Astral .


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 25, 2011)

Arc System Works lost the rights to Guilty Gear fighting franchise, but now has apparently gotten them back. That's good news! [Siliconera 

for those interested.


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

This is extremely relevant to my interests


----------



## bbq sauce (May 25, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Not everyone is like that, you just need to friend the good ones and play them. The auto-pilot folks always get fed up with being astraled (or it's my sexy abs that make them question their manhood) so they don't stay for long.
> 
> 
> I love what CS2 gave me, CH-JD>Astral .



Yeah, like the people I play with irl are all good/smart players I just don't get out to see them that much anymore, so I go for netplay.. and yeah.. 90% of them are baaaad.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> interesting. arc got the guilty gear rights back from sammy/sega according to an article by a gaming website here. or this could be old news but whatever.



I found out on SRK.


----------



## Chemistry (May 25, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I got matched with quite a few Jins and simply having a DP instantly neutralized my feelings of annoyance off of 2A...you mash 2A? I DP you on reaction and you GET HIT!



DP a jab on reaction?

what am I reading


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> DP a jab on reaction?
> 
> what am I reading



It's not hard if they're mashing it out on block as though it's a real blockstring.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2011)

He probably means they're whiffing 2A and doing it repeatedly. It's possible to DP a whiff 2A, you have 18 frames for it.

EDIT: I realized how stupid this sounded so rephrase. What I mean is he probably 'reacts' to a whiff 2A and then yomi the follow-up 2A with DP. You can never truly react to a jab as the phrase is used.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2011)

aaaand I just preordered




zen united

you are FUCKING awesome.

international shipping only 500 going to be made.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

I'm finally doing combos in Blazblue now!

I realized my problem now...I tend to press buttons too much in a combo (ala mash). Also, while in training mode, I realized how sensitive button presses are on the game...so with Noel I did her 5A > 5A > 6A > 6C > sj.9 BCB > dj. BC 236 C and I never did it right before until I entered it fast, but methodical and not mashy and it came out. 

Pressing buttons multiple times is a bad habit I picked up from SF4 when I did combos. The combos and links worked when I mashed on certain buttons moreso than doing them like in Blazblue. They wouldn't come out for me any other way in that game.

Now I think I can finally truly "learn" anime fighters now.


----------



## Chemistry (May 26, 2011)

This game has a 7-8 frame buffer window for inputs. I mash the SHIT out of my combos AKA double/triple tap fucking everything.

Jin 5b > 5c hit? CCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2011)

I mash 623 inputs and occasional 236236 ones when they're reversals, the rest I do precisely.


As for a Noel combo, just do 5D>6A>6C>214A>2B>6C(first hit)>superjump forwardD>5C>236D.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Chemistry said:


> This game has a 7-8 frame buffer window for inputs. I mash the SHIT out of my combos AKA double/triple tap fucking everything.
> 
> Jin 5b > 5c hit? CCCCCCCCCCC


Seriously?

Every time I mash an input with Noel in a combo she does some other shit. Maybe it depends on the character.



Dreikoo said:


> I mash 623 inputs and occasional 236236 ones when they're reversals, the rest I do precisely.
> 
> 
> As for a Noel combo, just do *5D>6A>6C>214A>2B>6C(first hit)>superjump forwardD>5C>236D.*



I'll try that.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2011)

If you pull it off consistently tell me so I can give you the big-boy version .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2011)

finally played some BB again

ah noel I missed you.


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


finally had some proper training with her. I don't know if its CS2 but out of nowhere I can do pretty good combos with her.


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2011)

The buffer window is like 5 frames, but everyone has their own way of doing combos...Just do whatever works for you. You can hold instead of mash too.

Chemistry I'm surprised your 5CCCCCC doesn't become Sekkajin


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> finally played some BB again
> 
> ah noel I missed you.
> 
> ...



Me too!!

Combos is essentially my fatal flaw in games like Blazblue and AH. I know essentially all the technical aspects of the game, I can space pretty well with Noel, and its quite easy to keep people off me. However when I get in on someone...I'm stuck. Now I can combo well though.

Also, is it just me, or is CS2 a bit faster? The game feels...different.


----------



## Lishenron (May 26, 2011)

Heh. Well, I'm about to purchase this game off amazon. Haven't played BB since 2009(CT).

I'll buy this game for the Ps3, and then probably get Blazblue CS 2(english version) for the psp later on. Just to play BB where ever I go.

Hopefully BB is still populated online for when I play it at home.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2011)

Meh, I can't play this on a psp. Unless there's a method of connecting a stick to it it would suck....and even then you'd have to carry the humongous chunk of an arcade stick with you everywhere which sorta defeats the purpose lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2011)

I might go on tonight for some netplay. I am pretty bad so far lol.

Might just play arcana, though.


----------



## Lishenron (May 26, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh, I can't play this on a psp. Unless there's a method of connecting a stick to it it would suck....and even then you'd have to carry the humongous chunk of an arcade stick with you everywhere which sorta defeats the purpose lol.


You know I've never actually played with an arcade stick,lol

Atleast I haven't since I was like 10-11(Can barely remember when I was in the Arcade ) years old. And even then, I had little to no knowledge on fighting games in general compared to now.

I've always used the Ps3/Slim Psp D-pad for fighters. So I have no real idea how it feels(atleast now) playing with an arcade stick for this type of game lol. I'm assuming it's much easier?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2011)

GGs BBQ, you filthy ragequitting tierwhore!


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> a fellow pad warrior



 ...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> You know I've never actually played with an arcade stick,lol
> 
> Atleast I haven't since I was like 10-11(Can barely remember when I was in the Arcade ) years old. And even then, I had little to no knowledge on fighting games in general compared to now.
> 
> I've always used the Ps3/Slim Psp D-pad for fighters. So I have no real idea how it feels(atleast now) playing with an arcade stick for this type of game lol. I'm assuming it's much easier?



It's more precise and doing a few things is easier on the stick. Also chars like Arakune or Carl are infinitely easier to play on it.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Only advantage I consider sticks having is button placement...which is advantageous for certain characters.

I do not like using the joystick at all, it feels unintuitive. Maybe if I replace my stick with a Sanwa one it might be better, but as of now...yuck. D-Pad 4 Lyfe.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 26, 2011)

It feels that way at 1st, but the more you use it, the more..."natural" it feels I should say. I was a "Pad Warrior" myself for like 17 years until making the switch to an arcade stick, never looked back.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> GGs BBQ, you filthy ragequitting tierwhore!



Tao is second tier, I just picked Jin because I've played him since CT and am more used to him.

This game is still ass and mashy though. I'll stick to Arcana Heart.


----------



## Golden Saga (May 27, 2011)

So i guess the CS2 update is out on the ps3 ?

Well , i'll update it today and check out the new changes to the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 27, 2011)

when is BB3 coming out ;-;


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Tao is second tier, I just picked Jin because I've played him since CT and am more used to him.
> 
> This game is still ass and mashy though. I'll stick to Arcana Heart.



Meh, you need to learn your stuff lol, just blocking low and poking at me when there's no serious lag and I can actually instant block stuff a lot of the time ain't gonna work lol. As you saw it's a lot about blocking mixups and jumping out of my crossups on yomi, the mashing aspect is just one of the easiest ways to play the game.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2011)

How is people mashing in this game!?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2011)

That's just because people tech with 5A too lol (though I tech with B to make it easier to break grabs lol). I never guess with my 5As at least, I instant block and throw them out when it's safe or I try to bait something with them. What I do guess with are some guard points...and that's only when I see a pattern with you which is easily exploitable with a well-placed but not on reaction 2D or 6D. Oh and my favorite thing is doing JD when I foresee a grab...that's how you get counters with it, not by actually guard pointing stuff . I've gotten JDs on Tagers who mash 360 while you're hitting them so many times it's not even funny lol.


Oh and I'm working on a fatal setup that I got to actually work on you, you basically do a 5D in a blockstring and delay the 623B long enough for the foe to try to poke you out of it. It was the first time I was able to do it online yesterday cause we had so little lag and the timing is iffy but there's a lot of options like that to punish mashers.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 27, 2011)

Did they change firepalm on block in CS2?

It felt like I couldn't IB punish it. Maybe my timing was just bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2011)

They nerfed IB, it's like 2-3 fewer frames of reduced blockstun. You still can IB and punish it but it's harder. I can do it too, even with my slower 5A, but I need to be close enough for the dash to put me in range instantly. You basically shouldn't be barriering at all if you wanna be in range to do that.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tTK4ABl1JI[/YOUTUBE]



Double post-worthy Bang combo vid, watch with your dicks aimed away from your face.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 28, 2011)

nice love bang


----------



## Wu Fei (May 28, 2011)

I'm kinda feeling Hazamas new combos. so much swag. hard as fuck to play wit him now tho. He does shit damage mid screen.


----------



## Chemistry (May 28, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> Chemistry I'm surprised your 5CCCCCC doesn't become Sekkajin



It               does.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay! Blazblue CS2 Plus is coming to the Vita. Along with online play.

Instant buy for me


----------



## Alicia (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, as you have noticed, I'm new to this thread. 

I haven't got the game yet, but I'm considering on buying it. Still, I hesitate and I'm unsure whether this is a good investment or not. It's it wroth buying it or should I just rent it?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> Yay! Blazblue CS2 Plus is coming to the Vita. Along with online play.
> 
> Instant buy for me



It's more of a downer on how it's still CS2 for the Vita. I already have CS2 for my PSP, and the upgraded graphics isn't really worth the money for me. BlazBlue on the Vita would probably cost like 50$ down here. 

Online play sounds awesome though. But i'd probably get owned.



Daftvirgin said:


> Hey guys, as you have noticed, I'm new to this thread.
> 
> I haven't got the game yet, but I'm considering on buying it. Still, I hesitate and I'm unsure whether this is a good investment or not. It's it wroth buying it or should I just rent it?



Never posted here either 

Well, the core gameplay is still the same for BlazBlue for all consoles imo. Basically you'll just be playing the same thing, but trying to figure out how to pull out better combos. The gallery is a plus, since you can buy  character colours and stuff. The music is absolutely awesome. The story doesn't really take really long, unless you're trying to unlock 100% for every character. 

The fights are pretty stylish, really nice to look at, really nice to play with the music. Unless you're really into getting good at Jap fighting games, I suggest simply renting. If not, the game can last a really long time. Just a matter of whether you like these kind of games or not. Blazblue really looks good with the style part.

But take my suggestion for granted, i've only been playing for a week


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 14, 2011)

If she doesn't show go into options change the version to 1.03


----------



## smashbroforlife (Jun 20, 2011)

I got game recently , since I own most fighters...

Arc system or whatever they called are on my bad side.

None of the characters stand out and say I am gonna main.

They tease the best character and only give them quick scene in arakune and carls alt endings...princess ragna is the most badass character and she is not generic and had potential , yet they ignore.

Besides that , is arc scared to branch out with blacks and people of different shades..

These japanese fighters are making me sad and most of fighting games come from there. (about to throw in the towel on fighting games)


----------



## LayZ (Jun 20, 2011)

I still like this game but its hard to find people who actually play this game.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude...that was insane...my fingers hurt just thinking about doing all those button presses.

For CS2 does the Story go onto Ikaruga or is it some filler thing? I heard it was about how Tsubaki,Noel and the squirrel all get acquainted at the academy, which sounds lame...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wondering what people think of what they've seen on continuum shift II plus for vita. From reading about it I'm getting pretty hyped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2011)

i'll wait to get the vita version of CS2, i dunno if the DS version has the adequate resources


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 5, 2011)

so, i like.. practiced this game.. it's been kinda fun.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, finally got CT and it's different from CS in a few ways but nothing major since CS is mainly a few system tweaks to the battle system anyways..


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2011)

New character revealed for Continuum Shift II Plus.


			
				Suzaku from Dustloop Forums said:
			
		

> Relius Clover will be added to the Arcade version of CS2 via an update  this Winter, and it mentions possible plans for a DLC update for the  console versions as well. His gameplay will be similar to Carl's, as he  will fight by controlling his battle puppet, Ignis. A loketest is  scheduled for August 11 at Akihabara Hey!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome, new DLC then for next year, lol?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Good to hear but I was kinda hoping for Jubei.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

smashbroforlife said:


> Besides that , is arc scared to branch out with blacks and people of different shades..
> 
> These japanese fighters are making me sad and most of fighting games come from there. (about to throw in the towel on fighting games)



So I take it you never played Guilty Gear.

GG has Venom and Potemkin, two dark skin characters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

Doesn't count! They aren't walking black stereo types like Balrog or Deejay!


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)

Alternate costumes would be quite cool.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 6, 2011)

Arakune is entirely black, how much more black can someone be?


Oh, wait, he didn't mean black as in the color did he, he meant black as in native African, ohh...well...there's no Africa in Blazblue nor any other country, everyone lives in a city in the sky because magic radiation has contaminated everything else. If that's not enough of a logical basis for the game's state then nothing will ever be.



What I find odd is how someone may not be able to enjoy a game if it doesn't meat some arbitrary quota of inclusiveness, which is one of the dumber and most stifling thought processes ever. 


That won't get you your good African-looking deep and interesting characters (like the general from SMT: Strange Journey), that will get you your token black hero who never does anything spectacular or risky but neither has any major flaws and whose whole existence is in place to purely meet your quota so you too can enjoy the game. It won't ever push any boundaries and in doing so it'll deprive us of the few memorable and actually good characters which in my view are who you should be asking for.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Alternate costumes would be quite cool.


That picture was a seiyu joke.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 10, 2011)

relius as DLC? epic

kinda always wanted to play as him since you know. carl is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

also joined a blazblue competition some weeks ago. second place. got my ass owned by OMGWTFBBQ hazama player.

Best of 3 rounds. 

beat him two times in a row in round one.

won once against him but then he defeated me twice in round two

then he got into the groove and pwned my ass in round three

was so much fun. DAT adrenaline


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> That picture was a seiyu joke.



I know, Gintama, but alternate costumes would be cool.

@Dark-skinned characters

Well there is Taokaka.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2011)

Tao is just tanned I think, that or either ganguro, either way she doesn't act like how he'd apparently want people with dark skin to act thus I bet even if she was black she also wouldn't count like Arakune.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Does Tao like watermelon?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably, she eats everything.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2011)

Relius.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Does Tao like watermelon?



lmmfao**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Is relius only gonna be available for the PSP CS2?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lmmfao**



I'm relying on you and your community to keep me from getting beat up if I ever come to NY. xd


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Is relius only gonna be available for the PSP CS2?


He's being released on the Vita. He'll also most likely be DLC for the console as well.

Is anyone else reminded of the Jojo fighting game watching his gameplay?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PqMQqsyIEE&[/YOUTUBE]


More Relius stuff, he is like a mix of Eddie and Dio with a hint of Phantom of the opera...which is rather epic .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2011)

New blazblue for consoles.


Blazblue: Continuum Shift II Extend 

Guiltiy gear still has more words in it's title...but BB is coming close...lets hope this reflects game depth too!


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 26, 2011)

Relius as DLC? Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

Hope they add Kokonoe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2011)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Relius as DLC? Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> Hope they add Kokonoe.



So do I friend.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> New blazblue for consoles.
> 
> 
> Blazblue: Continuum Shift II Extend
> ...



TBH the successor to the throne of "random word generator titles" is MB

Melty Blood: Actress Again - Current Code


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't you mean MELTY BLOOD Actress Again Current Code Ver.1.07? In which case, yeah.

Also, it's Continuum Shift Extend, not Continuum Shift II Extend, so at least they're removing words to make room for longer ones.

Edit: BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extend PV.

[YOUTUBE]s5jEA2kSemk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL..I think I'm done with this franchise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2011)

Continuum shift extend 

So we have continuum shift 2, continuum shift 2 plus and now continuum shift 2 plus extend


does this mean that i should not have bought continuum shift


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extend Hitting Vita, Xbox 360, And PS3 This Winter*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*:









Inuhanyou said:


> Continuum shift extend
> 
> So we have continuum shift 2, continuum shift 2 plus and now continuum shift 2 plus extend
> 
> ...



There's 3 games, CS, CS2 and CSextend, by buying CS you get the cs2 game balance as well through a free patch, so no, you should have bought it.


Also, extend won't be out for like half a year, unless you don't wanna play BB for all this time buying it as a simple premium for playing the game is still logical.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


>



Meh, what can I say?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2011)

So when extend comes out...do i sell my continuum shift for extend?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So when extend comes out...do i sell my continuum shift for extend?



Nobody knows, my educated guess says winter-ish. When the time comes, you'd prolly sell it if you didn't want it for sentimental reasons and whatnot...plus it's not gonna be worth much anyways.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

^ Im sticking with my guess that this is the final "Continuum shift" and then we get our third game for story purposes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2011)

Playing as bloodedge would be a bit boring don't ya think? :l


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2011)

Eff Relius. I want someone cooler than that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Playing as bloodedge would be a bit boring don't ya think? :l



Order Sol sounded boring in theory too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2011)

went to convention.

blazblue tournament. pwned everyone untill the finals against tager. I such so much against tager.

but I still won and was crowned blazblue champion of abunai 2011.



yes I was using noel OFCOURSE


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Confirming every BB stereotype. xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2011)

That guy's ponytail is too low-level!

Btw, isn't Tager Noel's worst matchup? It's almost even right?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 31, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> New blazblue for consoles.
> 
> 
> Blazblue: Continuum Shift II Extend
> ...



Oh shit. 

Awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 31, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> That guy's ponytail is too low-level!
> 
> Btw, isn't Tager Noel's worst matchup? It's almost even right?



He was pissing me off. only thing he could do was tager's charge and that overpowered throw. I punished him with long shots. it was a boring match. lol final round the idiot started taunting since he was out of reach. one step forward he taunts LOL I WIN.



Hangat?r said:


> ^ Confirming every BB stereotype. xD



Totally.

I mean the guy on the left was the tager playa


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2011)

also have a picture of the only blazblue cosplayer there


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 8, 2011)

CS2 Extend? Really? :/

I want BB3 dammit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 8, 2011)

lol how can you have BB3 if there was never a BB2?

There's Calamity Trigger, Continuum Shift, Continuum Shift 2, Continuum Shift Extend

Arc Systems doesn't usually do numbered sequels. The closest you could get to that, is GGX to GGXX. For fighting games at least.


----------



## Markness (Sep 16, 2011)

Jubei should have been playable instead of Relius but oh well. Atleast there will be some new scenarios to add to the mythos.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I knew not paying for DLC characters would pay off eventually.
> 
> I can't wait until I learn Relius and start smacking Carl around. "Take that, son!"



How does it pay? You could have been practicing with them, using them and having fun with them for many months, that's worth the money lol. Hell, Makoto has been out over a year now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2011)

They're kind of boring tbh.

Except Valk. If I cared about this game more, I would have learned him. He's an actual fun char.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Plat is crazy fun too, ah the shenanigans with the bubbles. Shenanigans I tell you. You can do this setup where you have a bubble behind your foe and then do her command grab and they'll be blasted into the bubble, so hilarious and effective too since it refills even her super items.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 16, 2011)

Players must rage for quite some time when they're beaten by a mahou shoujo themed character.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 16, 2011)

I forget she exists since I've not played much CS2 

She seems cool. I like the hammer.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Hammer time turns a 236B in the corner into 7.2k lol. I like the super missiles best out of all of them though because of how damn quickly they come out, your foes always turn extra defensive when you get them which means free pressure for you. Plat is surprisingly similar to Bang too, so she rocks for me due to that. Her corner damage is so much better than her midscreen one and she has few defensive options without her bat. Her playstyle felt like normal from the get lol.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> How does it pay? You could have been practicing with them, using them and having fun with them for many months, that's worth the money lol. Hell, Makoto has been out over a year now.


From my perspective, Extend is going to have 4 new characters. 

I used to play this game in local tourneys but no one around here plays this anymore. Very few of my online friends still play this and only one of my actual friends takes this game seriously. I've only been playing one character since CT so buying the new characters wasn't a priority to me. They look interesting and fun but I intended to wait until the price dropped or a new game came out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2011)

From my perspective everyone is going to be new in extend since there's gonna be rebalancing so you're getting 3 fewer new characters than I am lol.


I've been a Bang main since CT. I just branched out a bit since I like other chars too, I feel if you don't spend an excessive amount of time on subs your skill with your main doesn't suffer, so you should try that.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 16, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I've been a Bang main since CT. I just branched out a bit since I like other chars too, I feel if you don't spend an excessive amount of time on subs your skill with your main doesn't suffer, so you should try that.


I dabbled with Tao, Carl, Nu, Bang, and Noel in CT/CS1 but once CS2 dropped I stuck to my main. There were too many changes to account for in a game I don't play as much, so I just kept it simple.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually like some chars more in CS2 than before, Hazama especially. I relearned my Bang stuff in CS2 in like a week since I had already researched it extensively so that left for a lot of time to experiment.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnRkAlh1GAQ[/YOUTUBE]

"Speaking of Relius, looks like his Astral has different binding methods for each character. Ragna is crucified, Arakune is inside a flask (lol Father from FMA reference), and Tager is sandwiched between two U-magnets."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't they just start making the storyline after continuum shift for me  and put that DLC in the third installment


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

YES, as well as extra content for DLC. all this extra shit, just gimme BB3


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

They said BB3 would be the last one story wise. Finishes off the story or something. At least finish the story motherfuckers. I swear Continuum Shift is on every fucking system out. Vita, 3DS, PSP, PS3, 360...ugh...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

actually daisuke said that continuum shift is half the story, so technically we have 2 more


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, they could just stuff the next game with more story lol. It's not like story is the driving force of the number of BBs they'll be making. Hell, they could just keep making games even after the story ends, making em entirely out of various non-canon loops.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 26, 2011)

Hell, afaik Guilty Gear's story finished with XX.. then we got #R, Slash, and Accent Core.

Story doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 26, 2011)

Story matters but it's not related to the gameplay. My fighter fan self enjoys the gameplay, my anime fan self enjoys the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Hell, afaik Guilty Gear's story finished with XX.. then we got #R, Slash, and Accent Core.
> 
> Story doesn't matter anyway.



guilty gear didn't have a fucking story FFS, or atleast one that anyone cared about, it was completely throwaway 

with the scenario mode in BB, its made all the more relevant to the series


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2011)

They are really giving alot of content, give me Kokonoe already.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Hell, afaik Guilty Gear's story finished with XX.. then we got #R, Slash, and Accent Core.
> 
> Story doesn't matter anyway.


Accent Core Plus' Story Mode was a continuation.

But yeah, point still stands.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Who even thought that Extend would be DLC anyways?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm glad this ain't DLC. Starting to get slowly tired of DLC for fighters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's a full nother game? RIP CS.

Hoping it comes at discount price.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

If they don't release it for 40+ or less, nobody is gonna bother buying it


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

When have they ever released a newer iteration of a fighting game at full price this gen after the first? This should be a no brainer at this point.

I would rather buy these full games than DLC though. Shit I regret buying those fucking DLC characters, but not again, not again. I will buy EXTEND and not buy one DLC for that bitch. I'd wait for EXTEND 2 instead of buying whatever DLC for this iteration.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> If they don't release it for 40+ or less, nobody is gonna bother buying it



I'm thinking 29.99 though, or hoping.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

It'll be $39.99, like every other new edition of a fighter more than likely.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> When have they ever released a newer iteration of a fighting game at full price this gen after the first? This should be a no brainer at this point.
> 
> I would rather buy these full games than DLC though. Shit I regret buying those fucking DLC characters, but not again, not again. I will buy EXTEND and not buy one DLC for that bitch. I'd wait for EXTEND 2 instead of buying whatever DLC for this iteration.



Yeah, until they actually announce who the DLC char is and you just offer your wallet in it's entirety.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah, until they actually announce who the DLC char is and you just offer your wallet in it's entirety.



I have yet to buy Platinum, even before announcement of EXTEND and I had no intention of buying Relius if they made it DLC for CS and I want to play Plat too. Once I get burned, I usually don't go back. I have yet to buy any more DLC for MvC3 either after Jill and I didn't buy any DLC for SSFIV series for awhile.

ASW officially burned me and they wont get any money from me with DLC. Keep releasing shit on retail and they will.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2011)

How do you define burned? Cause BB dlc is on the burn spectrum more like a small flick of ash from a cigarette hitting your shoe.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Just tired of buying character DLC. Bought Makoto and was like, cool. Bought Valkyhyn and I was like....ok cool. They announce Platinum and I'm like enough is enough of these DLC characters.

I guess I meant to say I'm burned out on BB's DLC. Too many characters as DLC irritates me. This is what worries me about Skullgirls. Why can't they do a Capcom (oh the irony I know) and released Extend without the DLC raping?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2011)

All 3 DLC chars were known from like...a week after the game was out in Japan bro. They found their placeholder artworks inside the disk.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> All 3 DLC chars were known from like...a week after the game was out in Japan bro. They found their placeholder artworks inside the disk.



Thats not really common knowledge, but whatever, I'm burned on DLC from ASW. Rather get some DLC for Disgaea 4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing about BB is common knowledge though, it's in the niche of niches. A simple search would have revealed this info.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> *Nothing about BB is common knowledge though*, it's in the niche of niches. A simple search would have revealed this info.


Blazblue is pretty popular than many anime-styled fighters. Calamity Trigger was advertised pretty well and Gamestop themselves pushed a preorder of it on me (couldn't afford it at the time). Helps that the series has been ported to all sorts of systems, like every system sans Wii.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2011)

ATo add to this discussion, I consider myself a fan of blazblue and had no idea their were new characters.  I dont even know who they are.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

*Relius Gives Jin A Beatdown Plus Other BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend Scenes*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

If you don't plan on maining them Esura you should probably just skip the DLC characters all together in my opinion, since two characters is the most you will ever need to play.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Oct 13, 2011)

New themes:

Relius

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj7LMpvGR0Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Relius vs Carl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5Pa7Rh1L5E[/YOUTUBE]

Jin vs Tsubaki

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXhoqOJ7dS8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Epic BBCS:Extend is epic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56npMBAq0w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

that opening beats the stuffing out of my CS opening(which might as well be still shots the whole way through)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

I firmly believe blazblue needs an anime adaptation.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, its weaboo fanbase isn't high enough as it is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

weaboo,really


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not saying LOL IF YOU PLAY BB YOUS WEABOO

I play it.. sorta, a lot of my friends who play other FGs play it, etc.

BUT, there's a massive fanbase of weaboos who play it for lolanime opposed to playing it for a FG.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that a problem?  Your saying that people can't like anime games without being a weaboo? Does that mean they can't like anime itself without being a weaboo? 

I play fighting games, i like anime/manga. So i picked up BB, i previously played GG, What does that make me


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 13, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is that a problem?  Your saying that people can't like anime games without being a weaboo? Does that mean they can't like anime itself without being a weaboo?
> 
> I play fighting games, i like anime/manga. So i picked up BB, i previously played GG, What does that make me



no lol. I like anime and FGs which is why I play like 90% of 'anime' fighters.. GG, MB, AH, etc.

That's not what a weaboo is. Weaboos are the people that make you feel ashamed to have similar interests. 

For example - there's a dude I used to see at every East Coast tournament, who carried a white and blue Wii lightsaber, wore matching white/blue cat ears and tail, rocked a neckbeard, and looked HELLA unhygenic.

He played Taokaka and entered as "General Tao :3" << with the faggoty cat smiley

He was generally terrible and every event I saw him at, I never saw progression.

And he's no minority when it comes to BB, either D:


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Oct 13, 2011)

Animation and art's leagues better this time. 

If I recall it's no longer Gonzo that's in charge of the animation?

I kinda hated Gonzo's work in CS2. They did a sloppy job IMO.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

It better not be gonzo, they're just about bankrupt as it is


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Oct 13, 2011)

It's Production I.G. 

Awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2011)

WELL THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING! <3

No more gonzo, that's one more reason to buy this game 

Although i wonder if, and when Daisuke get's his petition for the anime worked out, I.G. will take on the reigns?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sorry bbq but your wrong on this one. I saying this as one who watches anime on an everyday basis. I would love to see a 12 or 24 episode series of blazblue. Plus the sales for it would be a benefit for the series and ASW. I see nothing but good things if it could happen. If your worried about weaboos then I'd say your the one who has issues to deal with.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't expect a 12 episodes series but an OVA would be great.

And woohoo for the animation.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm sorry bbq but your wrong on this one. I saying this as one who watches anime on an everyday basis. I would love to see a 12 or 24 episode series of blazblue. Plus the sales for it would be a benefit for the series and ASW. I see nothing but good things if it could happen. If your worried about weaboos then I'd say your the one who has issues to deal with.



Nah, as a casual fan - sure.

As a tourney goer, this game doesn't need to draw any MORE unhygienic, stereotype weaboos, crowded around the stations, annoying the rest of us with socially inept banter, body odor, and terrible play.

Netplaying in your own home, where these people can ignored is fine, but, being packed into a crowded venue with these type ruins the experience.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2011)

I prefer them from the typical casual fan specimen of other games, not to say they're good but they're at least more into the thing (in their own misconceived fantasy way) than casual fans of other games. 

Oh and you shouldn't brand the unwashed masses of this game any different, it's just that fighting games more often than not have people actually playing offline with each-other so you see more than you would in other games where online is almost the entirety of the competition available.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, as a casual fan - sure.
> 
> As a tourney goer, this game doesn't need to draw any MORE unhygienic, stereotype weaboos, crowded around the stations, annoying the rest of us with socially inept banter, body odor, and terrible play.
> 
> Netplaying in your own home, where these people can ignored is fine, but, being packed into a crowded venue with these type ruins the experience.



I know exactly what you mean, when I went to a Naruto Rev3/BBCT Tournament with a friend.  

I mean, I like playing video games a lot but to be classified together with people like that--that's one of the reasons why I never spoke of anime/video games back in High School.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> I prefer them from the typical casual fan specimen of other games, not to say they're good but they're at least more into the thing (in their own misconceived fantasy way) than casual fans of other games.
> 
> Oh and you shouldn't brand the unwashed masses of this game any different, it's just that fighting games more often than not have people actually playing offline with each-other so you see more than you would in other games where online is almost the entirety of the competition available.



Nah. Playing offline is the reason FG players, aren't usually the neckbeard, shut in type.

If you want to get good at a fighting game, you need social skills. If you meet up with players in your area, and you show up stinkin', lookin' all gross, and can't hold a conversation, they aren't going to invite you back.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dunno, from my experience most people who play em seriously are rather tolerant of minor inconveniences such as high levels of heat or being cramped in a tiny living room with another 8 guys, having to basically touch knees with the other guy to get a good look at the screen. I think when you're really focused in the game most outside factors cease to matter...though I suppose I've never had someone specific smell bad enough that I can identify it foxhound style lol. 


Also, it can merely be that the guy you described sucked terribly, if he was really awesome I think he'd have gotten at least some people to respect him, even if they may not introduce him to their sisters or w/e lol. But no, he was loud and obnoxious and sucked, the first two are characteristics of a lot of admired really really good players (like that Korean Seth dude who was showboating while playing Daigo...I mean...yeah... he was awesome but I doubt he's a very friendly guy, I bet a lot of "weeaboos" would be way more friendly and nice than him if you got past their eccentricities like you got past his cause he perfected Daigo)


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> WELL THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING! <3
> 
> No more gonzo, that's one more reason to buy this game
> 
> Although i wonder if, and when Daisuke get's his petition for the anime worked out, I.G. will take on the reigns?


I would somewhat agree for an anime/OVA/whatever..if the story made any sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2011)

he says if he ever got an anime approved he knows exactly how he'd want it done, which i guess is a good thing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah. Playing offline is the reason FG players, aren't usually the neckbeard, shut in type.
> 
> If you want to get good at a fighting game, you need social skills. If you meet up with players in your area, and you show up stinkin', lookin' all gross, and can't hold a conversation, they aren't going to invite you back.



since there are no arcades here there isn't a fighting game scene here so I BARELY get to play BB against people IRL. once or twice every few months with friends.

sometimes a convention has a tournament.

Atsusacon: third place got raped by amazing hazama player. 

abunai: won the tournament there are videos but I played horribly. final was against a tager who was just LOL GRAB SPAM and since I didn't play BB for several months before the tournament I couldn't time the grab cancels so I pretty much used D and long distance shots. idiot had like a speck of life he KNOWS I am using long distance shots. he decided to taunt. the end.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 28, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> since there are no arcades here there isn't a fighting game scene here so I BARELY get to play BB against people IRL. once or twice every few months with friends.


Well you could go on dustloop or SRK and find people in your area to play with.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't think DL has a Belgium thread D:


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Its pure laziness on my part. There is a local scene, or at least what I've heard, in Ohio but I choose not to go. I also found out I live in the same city as Arcade Legacy or something.

When I get a car, I probably won't mind participating but don't really feel like wasting bus fair atm. And I suck ass atm.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2011)

And you get better by practicing, saying I suck all the time and not doing shit about it isn't gonna make you good.

I try to practice every once in a while.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> And you get better by practicing, saying I suck all the time and not doing shit about it isn't gonna make you good.
> 
> I try to practice every once in a while.


I don't really mind sucking though, I'm just stating how it is so no need for the snippy comment. I got other things on my backlog right now other than practicing although I am going to pop in a fighter this weekend with some people here (MvC3) on PSN. I want to finish Tsukihime and AC Brotherhood.

If I choose to, I can put a few days in and get back to how I was a year ago.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> *I don't really mind sucking though*, I'm just stating how it is so no need for the snippy comment. I got other things on my backlog right now other than practicing although I am going to pop in a fighter this weekend with some people here (MvC3) on PSN. I want to finish Tsukihime and AC Brotherhood.
> 
> If I choose to, I can put a few days in and get back to how I was a year ago.



That's okay then. I know I can relate, the reason why I haven't been practicing as well is because I also other games in mind and when KoF comes out, I'll be playing that instead.


----------



## Esura (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> That's okay then. I know I can relate, the reason why I haven't been practicing as well is because I also other games in mind and when KoF comes out, I'll be playing that instead.



I know I will be playing a lot of UMvC3. 

I'm considering re buying KOFXII to practice for XIII though.


When does Blazblue EXTEND comes out? I want to use Platinum without buying her DLC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

It will drop in Feb I heard.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Heh, funny thing is that EX Platinum has been nerfed lol. Oh and yeah, it's December 17.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Heh, funny thing is that EX Platinum has been nerfed lol. Oh and yeah, it's December 17.



He means the english release.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there even a date for that one? I wasn't sure they even had a date for it yet.


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 28, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Is there even a date for that one? I wasn't sure they even had a date for it yet.



Aksys said they'll be releasing Extend for 360 and PS3 at the same time as the PSVita version (which I'm guessing is a stipulation given by ASW).  

Extend is a launch title for Vita in Japan, and it could conceivably be a launch title or at least release close to launch in NA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

So yeah Feb-early March.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome, then I can get it around my birthday then. 

Vita is releasing on February 22nd, so yeah.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Awesome, then I can get it around my birthday then.
> 
> Vita is releasing on February 22nd, so yeah.



Happy birthday.

And your avatar is so cute dawg. Where you get it from? pek


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> And your avatar is so cute dawg. Where you get it from? pek



Not my birthday.  

And I got from another site's giveaway thread. I thought it was cute as well so I just had to take it.  

Also, any idea if this game will have the same pricing as CS1? You know, 40 bucks?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2011)

we'd be so lucky


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Askys would be retarded to full price this when their competitors aren't.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2011)

My birthday is near the vita date as well, sweet .


Last year it was disgaea 4...today it seems vita and a peorder of P4:The Golden will be it.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> My birthday is near the vita date as well, sweet .
> 
> 
> *Last year it was disgaea 4...today it seems vita and a peorder of P4:The Golden will be it*.



Off topic: I think a lot of people on DBX were pretty much jealous of that, especially Groda/NB. =P 

Ontopic-I couldn't care less about Vita though, at least until it gets a decent library to obtain, and not have it collecting dust until the good games actually come out.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Persona 4 is coming out on the VITA. And Dream Club C.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Persona 4 is coming out on the VITA. And Dream Club C.



Launch titles though?

I haven't been keeping up, I know I will get one but when I have enough games to actually play, and not buy it and let it collect dust into those games actually comes out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Off topic: I think a lot of people on DBX were pretty much jealous of that, especially Groda/NB. =P
> 
> Ontopic-I couldn't care less about Vita though, at least until it gets a decent library to obtain, and not have it collecting dust until the good games actually come out.



Well, I didn't spoiler em to hell (or to the Makai in this case ) so they should be grateful.


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Launch titles though?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up, I know I will get one but when I have enough games to actually play, and not buy it and let it collect dust into those games actually comes out.



Not launch titles but considering Persona 4 is only an upgraded port, it probably wont be too long for overseas market.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Btw, Esura, I know a girl who made a real life version of the helmet of the girl in your avatar, I didn't know who it was belonging to but seeing your set reminded me of it so I figured I'd let ya know .


----------



## Esura (Oct 29, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw, Esura, I know a girl who made a real life version of the helmet of the girl in your avatar, I didn't know who it was belonging to but seeing your set reminded me of it so I figured I'd let ya know .



Chick in my set is Celty Sturlson from Durarara!! who...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...has no head.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Dreikoo said:


> Well, I didn't spoiler em to hell (or to the Makai in this case ) so they should be grateful.



How generous of you. 



Esura said:


> Not launch titles but considering Persona 4 is only an upgraded port, it probably wont be too long for overseas market.



I might get EXTEND though for Vita, when I get it. Nothing better than playing BlazBlue while taking a dump while you're at it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Chick in my set is Celty Sturlson from Durarara!! who...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, well, the helmet looks identical to that .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

*Production I.G. Creating Opening Movie For Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend
*



> [YOUTUBE]nwNfnFGYmOE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Arc System Works hired Production I.G., the animation studio behind Ghost in the Shell and Tales of Vesperia cutscenes, to do the opening movie for Blazblue Continuum Shift Extend. The game, which includes all of the DLC from Continuum Shift plus new modes, also has a new theme song from J-Pop artist Faylan. That?s what you heard in the video!
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

So do you guys still run BB online? Activity in this thread is low.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2011)

I play a lot but that never had much to do with this thread since half the people are scrubs here, the rest lag up a nightmare with me due to distance and BBQ is salty and has retreated to arcana or w/e else he has been playing since we last fought about half a year ago .


I don't think this thread was ever a hub for online activity anyhow, most people never come here looking for games as there always are online random folks and due to the aforementioned issues. I'm up for changing that though .


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2011)

It will happen someday.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 1, 2011)

What? No US release? Dammit.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 1, 2011)

We'll get it of course. I think we might get the game at the same time as Europe but who knows as Europe has been getting the game a month to a year after us.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2011)

How sweet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking forward to it, even if I won't touch Relius.


----------



## Esura (Dec 14, 2011)

I just want to play as Platinum (I know I can get her DLC but fuck that).


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fuck DLC. Fuck it hard. It's made Devs so fucking lazy it's bullshit. an excuse to release halfassed games to their public and then charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I just want to play as Platinum (I know I can get her DLC but fuck that).



I don't have anyone but Makoto, so will be looking forward to getting Valk and Plat.

I'm hoping Kokonoe is in the initial roster when Blazblue 2 is announced later in the year.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice to see Plats making it far, even if she lost to Noel still at SCR.

Was very exciting matches, I need to pick this game up again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 18, 2011)

Its like Arc is giving me a love letter on the 14th of feb <3


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 14, 2012)

So, extend is out, anyone up for some Bangin?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

PS3 is Esura. I'm down.

I really suck though and don't really know any BnBs for Noel.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

How does Relius play? Don't know since I didn't buy the game, got XIII-2 instead. No regrets.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> How does Relius play? Don't know since I didn't buy the game, got XIII-2 instead. No regrets.



Good. FFXIII-2 is a great game, but I digress.

I haven't tried Relius yet but I loooove Platinum, and its not just because she is a magical girl either (thats a bonus...). I like her Drive and how easier she is to use compared to Noel and Mak. And she calls the opponent a bastard mid match.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know how her english dub voice sounds because I set it to JP. Her JP voices madoka in puella magi madoka magica which is no surprise, a magical girl role.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't know how her english dub voice sounds because I set it to JP. Her JP voices madoka in puella magi madoka magica which is no surprise, a magical girl role.



Duuude you are missing out. Platinum's dialog is funny. Blazblue has some good English voices (she is voiced by Laura....BAILEY!).


You bastard!
Super awesome!
Did I scare you?
Come on!
Come forth!
You nitwit. (Hammer)
Kablam! (Kitty)
Burn! (Bomb)
Strike! (Missile)
It's outta here! (Bat)
Kaboom! (Frying Pan)
Blammo! (16t Hammer)
This is gonna hurt! (Lion)
Mallet of justice! (Large Bomb, in the air)
Krr-cha! (Large Missile)
Going going gone! (Spike Bat)
Why I oughta... (Fan)
I'm really angry now!
Now you've done it!
Luna's mindblowing power!
Things just got real! Armageddon! Typhoon!
I'm going to pummel you! Armageddon! Typhoon!
You guys cannot... hope to withstand... Luna's unholy wrath! (vs. Ragna)
Step aside! The almighty Luna... is comin' through! (vs. Bang)

As you can tell, Luna is the dominant personality when you use her although you can hear the occasional Sena talks too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2012)

w00t, picked my extend up tonight, gonna play some tomorrow +__+


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Duuude you are missing out. Platinum's dialog is funny. Blazblue has some good English voices (she is voiced by Laura....BAILEY!).
> 
> 
> You bastard!
> ...



Don't follow English VAs well enough to know who that would be so, yeah. I'm gonna go with aoi yuka on platinum.

I was growing up listening to JP VAs in junior high and high school so if I hear eng VAs I just think its weird and uncomfortable.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Duuude you are missing out. Platinum's dialog is funny. Blazblue has some good English voices (she is voiced by Laura....BAILEY!).
> 
> 
> You bastard!
> ...





All those sound so much better in Japanese though.


Also, they don't even have her best line here if you didn't forget listing it.


Doko miteru no sukebe! (Where are you looking at, perv!)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

So is Makoto really poop now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't wait for BB3 

also, i'm glad they streamlined CT's storyline for me. I now know exactly what's going on


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So is Makoto really poop now?



Nah, just C-tier. She seems poop cause she used to be the sole S-tier of CS2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah, just C-tier. She seems poop cause she used to be the sole S-tier of CS2.



C=Poop correct?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Whats the tier list right now anyway?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> C=Poop correct?



No, C is like lower-mid. For comparison, Rachel was F in CS1.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2012)

It depends on the game really

C tier in Melty Blood is the bottom tier.

Basically if your C tier is your bottom though, it denotes that the bottom tier is not that far from the top.

Whereas a game like GG#R IIRC has S or SS tier, all the way to G tier @_@


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 16, 2012)

Daaamn, its out now!? Gonna get it along with DS2 WOOO~~~


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Dreikoo said:


> All those sound so much better in Japanese though.
> 
> 
> Also, they don't even have her best line here if you didn't forget listing it.
> ...



I don't speak or understand Japanese so nothing in that language sounds better or worse to me. The lines lose all meaning in Japanese or any other language I'm not familiar with imo. Its primarily why I always keep my games in English.

Hey, funny thing happened though. I was playing the Calamity Trigger story mode, for a trophy, and during one scene with Hazama he randomly started speaking Japanese for two lines then went back to English.

That was amusing indeed.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 16, 2012)

In response to Sephiroth's initial question: The common consensus is that Makoto is currently the weakest character in the game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Seriously? I'm trying to learn Makoto right now too...sigh.

Oh well, rocking low tiered characters isn't something I'm not familiar with though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Makoto is still viable, she's just the weakest of them all, like how Tager was in all previous games basically.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

hey F.U

wanna be a supercool rangabro and hook me up with optimal midscreen/corner stuff?

i hate how bb threads on dustloop are so cluttered I can never find the shit i need to. D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> In response to Sephiroth's initial question: The common consensus is that Makoto is currently the weakest character in the game.



So poop. 

She really didn't need that hard of nerfs.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought this today to kill time until Skullgirls. 

I'm going to get down Litchi combos and do the Relius trials. I'll eventually get to Platinum for trolling purposes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Platinum seems really solid though.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Platinum seems really solid though.


I didn't mean to imply that she wasn't. Just that her personally and style is very trollish.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Thats why people who love to troll will jump to use her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

Why does everyone assume Plat = troll character?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2012)

I think she's cool  she's very overpowered though, especially with that twister special that i abuse all the time now 


One question for the story, in continuum shift, was bolverk destroyed by the end?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Why does everyone assume Plat = troll character?



Because she looks like a magical girl or something, I dunno. You know how people is. Cute = troll character nowadays.

And Inu, I think she got her Bolverk back. Kokonoe probably fixed it or some other reason.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2012)

Arg that's stupid 

It would have been better if the characters changed with the storyline. I'm kinda bummed out on how BB3 is gonna have the same sprites, same animations and same styles as the last games while the storyline continues to go in different directions.  Why can't she for example, utilize her Murakumo powers for once? Or have her ars evolve or something


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Arg that's stupid
> 
> It would have been better if the characters changed with the storyline. I'm kinda bummed out on how BB3 is gonna have the same sprites, same animations and same styles as the last games while the storyline continues to go in different directions.  Why can't she for example, utilize her Murakumo powers for once? Or have her ars evolve or something



That's simple. You'd have to change the way Noel plays completely which would be stupid and I like her gunkata. Shit when I first played CT it was the reason I wanted to learn her. It would completely alienate previous Noel players.  

I doubt appearances would change too much as well aside from Tsubaki, which is just a color swap. At the end of CS everyone is heading to Ikaruga so I doubt the time between BBCS and BB3 will be that great to warrant too much drastic changes.

I must say this story is possibly one of the most confusing storylines in gaming ever. It took me a minute but I think I finally understand most of everything but still....it hurts my head, particularly Relius Clover, Ada, and Carl and the fucking time discrepancies. It hurts my head. I wonder is ASW just making shit up as they go along.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2012)

I think the storyline is fine, now that Arc has settled into a set style for telling it.

I was most confused when i played calamity trigger because of all the branching paths. Now that there is an actual straight path and "true end" type deal, it makes more sense. They should learn from what they did with their calamity trigger reconstruction for extend.


But yeah as i was saying. I hate static characters in non static situations >(


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think she's cool  she's very overpowered though, especially with that twister special that i abuse all the time now
> 
> 
> One question for the story, in continuum shift, was bolverk destroyed by the end?



What exactly makes you think it's overpowered? It doesn't have anything beyond other DDs of it's type (ones that do good minimum damage to end kill combos with) and it's super unsafe on block.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

Dreikoo said:


> What exactly makes you think it's overpowered? It doesn't have anything beyond other DDs of it's type (ones that do good minimum damage to end kill combos with) and it's super unsafe on block.



Well when she starts spamming shit she reminds me of V1 Arakune or  V1 Rachel with the unfairness of V1 Nu 

Very unbalanced, even if her damage ratio isn't that big per hit, its very disorientating


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well when she starts spamming shit she reminds me of V1 Arakune or  V1 Rachel with the unfairness of V1 Nu
> 
> Very unbalanced, even if her damage ratio isn't that big per hit, its very disorientating



Uhh...no.


I think you're prolly at a very beginner level or something...cause plat is very straightforward and she can't effectively spam worth crap. If you wanna play me sometime, I'll show you how truly balanced she is lol.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I think the storyline is fine, now that Arc has settled into a set style for telling it.
> 
> I was most confused when i played calamity trigger because of all the branching paths. Now that there is an actual straight path and "true end" type deal, it makes more sense. They should learn from what they did with their calamity trigger reconstruction for extend.
> 
> ...


So you pretty much hate most fighting game characters I guess. 


Dude, you know there was a true end in Calamity Trigger right? Calamity Trigger Reconstruction is the True End that you played in CT but with some stuff changed and added to it.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm probably sit out on this game to get FFXIII-2 instead before it disappears but I'm getting this game soon though. 

I'm missing out on shit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I'm probably sit out on this game to get *FFXIII-2 instead before it disappears* but I'm getting this game soon though.
> 
> I'm missing out on shit.



Wait...what? What you mean by disappear?


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...no.
> 
> 
> I think you're prolly at a very beginner level or something...*cause plat is very straightforward and she can't effectively spam worth crap*. If you wanna play me sometime, I'll show you how truly balanced she is lol.


Also, the items she gets from her Drive seems to be quite random at that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what? What you mean by disappear?



Krory is going to use his Tardis to erase XIII from the timeline.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...no.
> 
> 
> I think you're prolly at a very beginner level or something...cause plat is very straightforward and she can't effectively spam worth crap. If you wanna play me sometime, I'll show you how truly balanced she is lol.



Sure that would be cool, although i warn you that i would not say i was exceptional at the game perse  i usually play to have fun, not for competition sake.

What's your S/N?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2012)

My psn is dreikoo just like my name here.



Esura said:


> Also, the items she gets from her Drive seems to be quite random at that.




They indeed are completely random.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i usually play to have fun, not for competition sake.



Competition_ is_ for fun..


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what? What you mean by disappear?



I imported the Chinese version (which has Japanese voices w/ Eng subs) and it went out of stock the first time it came out....but it came back to stock later on but it might've went out of stock again so I made it my priority.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I imported the Chinese version (which has Japanese voices w/ Eng subs) and it went out of stock the first time it came out....but it came back to stock later on but it might've went out of stock again so I made it my priority.



Its amazing how fast it runs out of stock too. You really gotta be quick on ordering that to be able to get one. Btw, nice guilty crown set. One of Shu's good moments.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 22, 2012)

I rEALLY want to pick this up just to learn Relius. but hardly none of my peoples play this game.

Cried for Relius since I first found out about him when i played Carl.  oh wells.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember playing your Carl. Get the game, I have it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 22, 2012)

fukcin gs did not have it when i went. douches...said it was coming out later


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2012)

LayZ i hate having to completely relearn characters lol. They did it to Carl. Then Hazama. Mu-12 to a lesser degree.

It don't help that they say GG with net play is being released. and SxT is coming and Im trying to level up in KOF b4 Final Round.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 23, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> LayZ i hate having to completely relearn characters lol. They did it to Carl. Then Hazama. Mu-12 to a lesser degree.
> 
> It don't help that they say GG with net play is being released. and SxT is coming and Im trying to level up in KOF b4 Final Round.


I wouldn't say "completely" relearn the character.  You have to completely learn new combos. But the general character strategy still applies, you just have to adjust to the tweaks of the move properties. I admit its pretty annoying, especially going from CS1-CS2. That was a major change. 

But yeah, if you play multiple games competitively I understand not being in a rush to get this game.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 23, 2012)

Carl used to be clap loop and Hazama was jCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC.

They completely stopped dat mess. Hell they even changed Carls j2C (irc) so much that the way i played with him became pretty much null and void. But Hazama lol. I like his new combos. They got so much swag. But after learning them, no one really played with me. so yeah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 15, 2012)

For anyone that cares.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone wana play extend?


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Anyone wana play extend?



I missed this but I could be on tonight. Hit me up! I think I already got your PSN


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2012)

BlazBlue: Chrono Phantasma Trailer
[YOUTUBE]8_O9VIUmmiQ[/YOUTUBE]
-The new release will be titled Blazblue Chrono Phantasma.
-There?s reportedly a lot that?s been changed in the game. The neutral poses have been redrawn for all the characters, and their costumes are even different. Of course they also have new moves.
-Noel has a different weapon and she doesn?t wear a cap this time.
-Tsubaki seems to be the version that?s fallen to the dark side.
-Hazama has a new DD
-The BGMs seems to be different as well
-Three new characters will be added in: Amane, Barret(Bullet?), Azrael. Amane fights with something like a cloth, Barret looks a bit like Makoto, Azrael is muscular.


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

